# Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge [Teil 2]



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2008)

175cm, manche brauchen schon echt lange Ski um net umzufallen.
Ein bisschen Übung und es klappt auch mit kürzeren 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2008)

okay die sollten ins auto nei passen. hab ja selbs a noch so 175 rum liegen und die werd i a noch mal mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 175cm, manche brauchen schon echt lange Ski um net umzufallen.
> Ein bisschen Übung und es klappt auch mit kürzeren
> 
> G.



Bigfoot?


----------



## Klabauterman (11. Februar 2008)

was is denn mit Teil 1 passiert?


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. Februar 2008)

das ist passiert



> Hallo, im Vorschläge Forum gab es einen Hinweis zum teilweise langsamen Seitenaufbau bei extrem langen Themen.
> 
> Wir haben ein wenig geforscht:
> Hintergrund: MySQL (das ist unsere Datenbankengine) kann nur schlecht mit LIMIT-Einschraenkungen bei grossen Ergebnislisten umgehen.
> ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Februar 2008)

ohhh nein. dann geht des mit den hundertsten und tausendsten und elfhundertelfundelfzigsten antworten wieder los. ...

ou mann. und ich werd wieder verliern...


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2008)

och nööööö...

kann man des wieder rückgängig machen ?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2008)

ja ... die tücken der technik ...


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

oh...neues thema neue chance unter den top3-antwortern zu sein lol!

@otte: haste a zur zeit klausurenphase?bei mir is ab samstag zum glück aber vorbei!


ps: platz 2


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, erster.......wie immer   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2008)

Die ertsen G9´s werden verkauft   

G. 


PS: Juhu, alle 3 ersten Beiträge wo Einser in der Zahl sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

wolltest du dir net eins anschaffen?  

was geht biketechnisch in 1 woche ?
bin dann frei und brauch a beschäftigung


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

btw: eure Lettenbrüder-homepage ist son bissl eingeschlafen oder?


----------



## franzam (12. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> btw: eure Lettenbrüder-homepage ist son bissl eingeschlafen oder?



a bissl?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2008)

liegt im sterben


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

naja...letztes foto-update 2006!
ich würde ja behaupten die ist schon tot  
aber euer gästebuch wird immernoch besucht


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2008)

nein nein die wird schon wieder hat nur weng erkältung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

@stefan: Schläuche


----------



## franzam (12. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> liegt im sterben



hau halt wenigsten a paar neue bilder rein!
würde mich und andere sicher freuen


noch ne Frage: braucht man noch Spikereifen auf der Platte-Kösseine?
War Ende Januar auf der Platte: Naturlehrpfad und Katzentrögel u. Weißenstein -das wars ohne Spikereifen stellenweise noch sehr interessant


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @stefan: Schläuche



stimmt da war was.

glaub die sind schon übers haltbarkeitsdatum drüber wa?


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

schmarrreenn...die san gut!stehn seit n viertel jahr samt schachtel in meinem zimmer rum!ich glaube die rechnung ist a nu dabei! 9euro oda so war des ja 

also wenn wir mal in nächster zeit biken gehn kriegstes


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

wie schauts denn eigentlich im fichtelgebirge und auf der Kösseine so aus?
liegt da noch Schnee?


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhuu, erster.......wie immer
> 
> G.



Ich hab aber den allerletzten Eintrag im 1.Teil  
Und des geht gar net zu toppen....


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2008)

oh mei ... der kampf der hoffnungslosen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

fünfundzwanzig. wenn des niad a mal wos is. 

@klabautermän: koi prüfungen-imma nu arbeit. owa so langsam meld ich mich wieder zurück...

weil bald hab ich urlaub und sogar-man glaubt es kaum-ein auto!! spitze!! dann kann ich wieder heim !!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> fünfundzwanzig. wenn des niad a mal wos is.



zefix, eman is wie immer schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

*räusper* immer noch platz 1 HA!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

wer ha sagt muss auch tschi sagen. apropo tschi-wie siehts denn eigentlich an ostern aus??? mit euch allen??


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Februar 2008)

Ostern is ja heuer scho voll früh.....

Hast wohl was geplant?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

naja-ich würd gern weg!! ganz einfach weg (also mit rad). so richtung süden...


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

*räusper*
ich hätte auch interesse an sowas


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

guad. schau i mal, wenn i urlaub hab. nur die fh geht ja wieder weida, und genau um ostern rum. des steht nu in den sternen, wos dou los is.
owa lous sa wird wos. des is mal gsagt.

tata


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

ich werfe mal ganz kurz den caldonazzo see in italien ein!
hätte da eine nahezu kostenlose schlafmöglichkeit (für maximal 8 oder 9 pers) 
aber ob man da biken kann? keine ahnung...
berge gibts außenrum


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naja-ich würd gern weg!! ganz einfach weg (also mit rad). so richtung süden...


 
hmmm bozen ??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

hmmm, berge giebts, sagt guugl öaf. bin eh der meinung, dass man sich mal ordentliche karten holen und sich mal vorher kundig machen sollte... 

also warum nicht?

und zu diesem komischen see, wo immer alle hinwolln, is man auch mal schnell rübergrutscht (ich rutsch doch so gern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. Februar 2008)

naja...der see war nur n vorschlag!!
aber mir persönlich wäre glaube ich bissl vor ostern lieber,da ich am 1.april ne klausur schreib


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmmm bozen ??



hmmja ?  a niad schlecht!


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Februar 2008)

Oh jetzt wo ich meinen ganzen Urlaub verplant hab kommt ihr mit Ostern daher   

Naja also 1 - 2 Tage könnt ich aber schon umverlegen, eventuell.

Macht ner mal was aus ich guck dann mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oh jetzt wo ich meinen ganzen Urlaub verplant hab kommt ihr mit Ostern daher
> 
> Naja also 1 - 2 Tage könnt ich aber schon umverlegen, eventuell.
> 
> Macht ner mal was aus ich guck dann mal.




Hei Popefan,

wie schauts denn bei dir mit der Alpenüberquerung aus...bin gerade am Überlegen.
Weiß nämlich net ob ich fit genug bin 
Wobei die ja schon gehen müßte.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

du und alpenüberquerung


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du und alpenüberquerung



  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

bei mir kollidiert das voll mit alpe d´huez leider ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

Und bei mir ist des entscheidungstechnisch schwierig wegen meiner überproportionalen Unterleistungsfähigkeit.
Aber jeder Tag einzeln wäre wohl net so tragisch. Nur so viele Tage hintereinander + evtl. andere Faktoren kann irgendwie tragisch ausgehen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

weis net ob ich dir nen alpenX zutrau  

bist noch net wirklich mehrere tage mit uns ohne lift im gebirge gefahrn ....


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Februar 2008)

ach Jörg,das schaffste schon!
Sogar mei Schwester hat des geschafft


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> weis net ob ich dir nen alpenX zutrau
> 
> bist noch net wirklich mehrere tage mit uns ohne lift im gebirge gefahrn ....



Der der gemeint ist wäre gar kein solches problem.......vom rein fahrerischen.
Aber wie du schon schreibst "bist noch net mehrere Tage mit uns ohne Lift gefahren"
Meine wenn dann die Gruppe, die man sich ja net aussuchen kann meint, des schafft man in einer Stunde eher wie der Plan ist, dann wird zum Problem.
Und auf sowas hab ich schonmal null bock....ist nur Streß...solche Fragen zu beantworten warum ich jetzt mit dem Messer den Reifen von dem Typen mit dem Ht zerstochen hab   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

Wann fahrt ihr nommal in den Skiurlaub.

Hab heute wieder eine 2000er Pulsplatte erstbefahren.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die 3000er.......zum Glück war der Auslauf heute immernoch Glatteis.
Aber bis zur nächsten Steinwaldrunde bekomme ich des schon hin. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

mitm lapierre kann und mach ich so steile dinger eh net


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mitm lapierre kann und mach ich so steile dinger eh net



Die sind net wirklich steil.........Steil bezeichnet man einen Felsen der überhängend ist 
Außerdem wissen wir ja das das sowieso nur dein Standartspruch ist und wenn du unter Zugzwang stehst zu ausgangsunkontrollierbaren Handlungen neigst und dennoch runterfährst. 



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

hmm will eigentlich der stefan auch den alpenX machen? wenn das ganze team fährt .. hmm dann würd ich vielleicht alpe d´huez links liegen lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm will eigentlich der stefan auch den alpenX machen? wenn das ganze team fährt .. hmm dann würd ich vielleicht alpe d´huez links liegen lassen



Weiß ich noch net.
Du mußt nochmal eine Seite zurückgehen, da ich schon auf deine letzte Post geantwortet hab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und bei mir ist des entscheidungstechnisch schwierig wegen meiner überproportionalen Unterleistungsfähigkeit.
> Aber jeder Tag einzeln wäre wohl net so tragisch. Nur so viele Tage hintereinander + evtl. andere Faktoren kann irgendwie tragisch ausgehen
> 
> G.


 
das da?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Ich hab aber den allerletzten Eintrag im 1.Teil
> Und des geht gar net zu toppen....



Und bevor ich des im Kampf der Hoffnungslosen vergesse..ich wußte schon immer das du der Allerletzte bist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das da?



Nein, des zwischen deinen beiden letzten, Nr.50 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

du musst wissen das ich als einstellung 40 beiträge pro seite hab ....


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Februar 2008)

Mann habt ihr viel geschrieben... und sooo viele Pläne......
wo ich doch keine Geld hab und Uraub auch schon voll verplant is.... 

Also Ostern Bozen wär schon cool, in der nä FREERIDE kommen sind ja die allerbesten Trails in Bozen/Meran drin   

Und was für nen AlpenX denn  
@Jörg also des is fei scho anstregend...vor allem 7 Tage mit schwerem Rucksack....und der Ar***


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Februar 2008)

also der urlaub vo mir is in der zwoten märz woche, also 10. bis 15....

wie lang isn ostern bei dir, supah?? vier tage oder verlängerst du??


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Februar 2008)

der andi hat mir mal die infos zum alpen x zukommen lassen. also am 1. termin kann ich zu 100% nicht weil ich da a, gardasee bin, der zweite ginge evtl muss ich aber noch gegenabzeichnen lassen   und urlaub nachfragen weil ich ja dann da irgendwie länger brauch.


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2008)

Alles in Urlaubsstimmung hier  

Habe heute meine Kind Shock Sattelstütze eingebaut und gleich friesiert.....
jetzt hat sie das was der Hersteller verspricht.....100mm rauf und runter  

Das ganze für 19 und 1 Stunde für den Umbau!  
Geht aber elend schlecht rein.....muß i nochmal ran 

schlechte Handy-Bilder in meinem Album......hier rein kann i noch ned


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> der andi hat mir mal die infos zum alpen x zukommen lassen. also am 1. termin kann ich zu 100% nicht weil ich da a, gardasee bin, der zweite ginge evtl muss ich aber noch gegenabzeichnen lassen  und urlaub nachfragen weil ich ja dann da irgendwie länger brauch.


 
der zweite geht bei mir sicher net da ich dann auch noch mtn of hell verliere  

das bringt mich gleich zu ner anderen frage ... wer bock auf portes du soleil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> also der urlaub vo mir is in der zwoten märz woche, also 10. bis 15....
> 
> wie lang isn ostern bei dir, supah?? vier tage oder verlängerst du??


 
15. /16. kann ich net wirklich ... so nen sch....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 15. /16. kann ich net wirklich ... so nen sch....



irgendwie wern ma scho irgendwas findn!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du musst wissen das ich als einstellung 40 beiträge pro seite hab ....



Ahh..ohhh...uhhh....das kann man einstellen!! Dachte bis heute immer das ist bei jedem gleich. 

@SuppeG: Wäre ja sogar mit Gepäcktransport. 
Denk auch net das es gar so tragisch wäre, also rein von den Fahrdaten her.
Aber man weiß nur net wies wirkich abläuft.

G.


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2008)

Nur so ne Neugier, 
was stellt Ihr euch unter einen Alpencross vor?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2008)

Hmmh...des Wort Alpencross hab ich ja nie erwähnt.
Und was des sein soll hab ich noch net nachgeguckt.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Februar 2008)

mensch mensch mensch...wie ihr nu so viel innerhalb von einem tag schreiben könnt...wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2008)

Dann halt Alpen X, wenns dir besser gfällt


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Nur so ne Neugier,
> was stellt Ihr euch unter einen Alpencross vor?



Von Punkt A (zB Mittenwald) mit dem MTB in über die Alpen zu Punkt B (zB Riva)
6-7 Tagesetappen 
7kg Rucksack 
~2000-3000 hm pro Tag
so wenig wie möglich auf Teer
spez. FR AlpenX : Zuhilfenahme von Seilbahnen...dafür aber sehr anspruchsvolle Wege bergab....


@SWB
Also ich wollt net extra um Ostern Urlaub nehmen....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2008)

Hehe, Alpen X hab ich auch net gesagt 

Ging nur um eine Alpenüberquerung, nicht zu cross und ohne Unbekannte.
Also eine ganz normale Tour ohne was wirklich extremes drinn, glaube die schwerste Etappe sind 1150Hm´s am Tag.
Auf 4Tage verteilt 204km und 3750Hm´s und es ist auf einer Etappe sogar eine Liftfahrt dabei ...von 1000Hm´s die man von den 3750Hm´s glaube ich sogar abziehen muß   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Von Punkt A (zB Mittenwald) mit dem MTB in über die Alpen zu Punkt B (zB Riva)
> 6-7 Tagesetappen
> 7kg Rucksack
> ~2000-3000 hm pro Tag
> ...



Bis auf "Zuhilfenahme von Seilbahn, dafür schwer bergab" hört sich meins besser an 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Februar 2008)

einen alpen-X mit fast nur Gondel hoch gibts nicht,oda?


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis auf "Zuhilfenahme von Seilbahn, dafür schwer bergab" hört sich meins besser an
> 
> G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @SWB
> Also ich wollt net extra um Ostern Urlaub nehmen....



musst auch net, weil da kann ich ja eigentlich auch net. nur die vier ostertage...



Supah Gee schrieb:


> spez. FR AlpenX : Zuhilfenahme von Seilbahnen...dafür aber sehr anspruchsvolle Wege bergab....



also ich find, des hört sich sehr schön an


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis auf "Zuhilfenahme von Seilbahn, dafür schwer bergab" hört sich meins besser an
> 
> G.


 
nun diskutiert mal net um unwichtigkeiten

.... hats jetzt irgendwer ernsthaft vor?


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe, Alpen X hab ich auch net gesagt
> 
> Ging nur um eine Alpenüberquerung, nicht zu cross und ohne Unbekannte.
> Also eine ganz normale Tour ohne was wirklich extremes drinn, glaube die schwerste Etappe sind 1150Hm´s am Tag.
> ...



Ei ja, etzt versteh ichs, nicht zuviel bergauf fahren. dann bleibt auch mehr Zeit fürs runterfahren und fürs Wirtshaus


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Februar 2008)

So wie sich n Jörg seins anhört ,würde ich ja mitfahren ,wenn ich bissl mehr kondition hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Februar 2008)

frage is wann!!!??!!! und ich hab noch das "panzer"-problem. aber des is eigentlich wurscht...


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Februar 2008)

ach schmarren... bind doch einfach paar heliumluftballons daran!


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nun diskutiert mal net um unwichtigkeiten
> 
> .... hats jetzt irgendwer ernsthaft vor?



Also ich werd keinen Termin finden... 

Wie schauts denn mim BIKE ATTACK (9+10 August) aus? Wollen wir da wieder mitfahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2008)

Also:

@BikeAttack: Ja, ich bin unten.

@Franzam: Genau 

@Stawolbur: Hab ich doch auch gesagt das sich des schön anhört 

@Klabauterman: Deine Kondition würde locker reichen.

@Ansonsten: Nachdem ich die letzten 8Tage abwechselnd klettern, biken, klettern, biken, klettern, biken, klettern, biken war (ja ich war net faul) war ich heute wegen des kletterunfreundlichen Wetters nommal mit dem Rad unterwegs.
Kaum ist Raureif, Minusgrade und nur 100m Sicht angesagt ist man wieder alleine im Wald unterwegs  
Und man kann endlich tun was man tun will 
Im Gegensatz zum Eman hab ich aber die letzten  Biketage net schneller werden trainiert, sondern möglichst langsam bleiben 
Heute hat sich das Ergebnis eingestell  
Seht ihr ja bei der nächsten Steinwaldrundfahrt.
Man wird auch relativ schnell bei Minusgraden warm......man muß nur eine h mit der Axt auf den Boden einschlagen und des ganze mit Laub mischen um wenigsten etwas Grip in der Auslaufzone zu haben  
Hab auch ein schönes Vorhernachherfoto 

Aber geiles Wetter wenn die Nebelschwaden einem vors Gesicht ziehen und der Boden steinhartgefroren ist

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Februar 2008)

moment, moment: des mit dem alpenx is aber net eitz dann für märz/april ne idee, oder? weil ist es nicht noch ziemlich winter da oben bzw. unten??

ich glaub ich tendier zum bozen, gardasee oder cantodingsirgendwie-see vorschlag...

(hammer)


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2008)

ne alpenX hat nix mit ostern zu tun 

beim alpenX gehts konkret um das da http://www.joko-mtb.de/transalp_mountainbike/mountainbike_alpencross_transalp.html#trailhunter


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne alpenX hat nix mit ostern zu tun
> 
> beim alpenX gehts konkret um das da http://www.joko-mtb.de/transalp_mountainbike/mountainbike_alpencross_transalp.html#trailhunter



Fein,kann man alles mit dem Leichtbau-Racer fahren


----------



## franzam (15. Februar 2008)

Hab ich jetzt mit dem Wort Leichtbau alle verschreckt?
Wenn ja, sorry


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Februar 2008)

ich glaub dem Jörg sein Apen-X ist bergab kniffliger  

btw: Was ist Leichtbau?sowas kenn ich nicht 

ps: Seite 4 und ich bin immer noch erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich glaub dem Jörg sein Apen-X ist bergab kniffliger



da hams in Ö auch ein Schild dafür:


----------



## Asator (15. Februar 2008)

hi ich komm am sonntag hoch in wald... wie siehtsn am ochsenkopf aus?? gehts auch schon ohne spikes oder eher net..??


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2008)

War schon seit Ewigkeiten nimmer am Oko oben, aber müßte hier und da mit Spikes auf jedenfall eine Erleichterung sein.
Und teilweise wird man sie schon brauchen, je nach Weg.

G.


----------



## Asator (15. Februar 2008)

ja problem is das ich keine hab.. aba werds erstmal langsam angehen lassen.. hab nen kumpel dabei dem ich wenigstens oko bisschen zeigen will... wird schon klappen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2008)

Denke man kann die Stellen problemlos meiden. 

G.


----------



## Asator (16. Februar 2008)

Find ich Klasse.... wann kann man eigwieder mim lift hochfahrn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asator (16. Februar 2008)

oh sry hat sich erledigt...


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2008)

ähm bei mir geht des we wohl biketechnisch nichts, bin die ganze woche schon amkränkeln und muss des we noch weng pausieren.  

sollte aber was anderes zam gehen wär ich dabei  

gibts jetzt schon nen festen termin zwecks alpenx


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2008)

Nächstes WE sollt ich auch wieder einsatzfähig sein.
Würdet ihr auch einen Freerideeinsteiger auf ne Stoawold oder OK-Tour mitnehmen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Nächstes WE sollt ich auch wieder einsatzfähig sein.
> Würdet ihr auch einen Freerideeinsteiger auf ne Stoawold oder OK-Tour mitnehmen?



Tja mußt nur aupassen das ned da e-man und da Stefan fahren sonst fliegen dir Elektronen und Watt und Volt und andere Elektorosachen um die Ohren ....für mich nur Bahnhof und hab sie reden lassen.......


Wos ist eigentlich mitnm MAX??????   mal lust auf a WLP-Runde ...morgen???


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2008)

Wos is WLP 

(Neugiermodus wieder aus)


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2008)

freilich wir nehmen doch jeden mit  

achja und ich weiß gar nicht was Elektronen sind 
und Watt... mhm ist des net so n best of auf Eurosport


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> freilich wir nehmen doch jeden mit
> 
> achja und ich weiß gar nicht was Elektronen sind
> und Watt... mhm ist des net so n best of auf Eurosport



 ja genau...bist schon da beste   



*W*ald- *L*ehr- *P*fad vom Opf-Turm bis an d Noo ....ganz lustig


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich Logisch, hatte nur ne Denkblockade 
Ist vom Turm aus noch Eis? Vor 2 Wochen wars ohne Spikes nicht besonders zum heitzen geeignet. Aber abn Schwamma wars super!
Is bei Eich Sa oder So besser? Fr. nachmittag ging auch

@Kistenbiker:
weiter über Räuber und Vogelfels runter zum kleinen Wanderparkplatz bei der alten Glasschleif? 
Die Wurzelstücke im u. Teil sind aber schon sch... glatt und schwer zum aufm rad zu bleiben


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Februar 2008)

franzam&kistenbiker schrieb:


> Wald- Lehr- Pfad vom Opf-Turm bis an d Noo ....ganz lustig
> 
> @Kistenbiker:
> weiter über Räuber und Vogelfels runter zum kleinen Wanderparkplatz bei der alten Glasschleif?
> Die Wurzelstücke im u. Teil sind aber schon sch... glatt und schwer zum aufm rad zu bleiben



pssssssscht!!!!!! ihr dürft doch nix verraten!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2008)

samstag oder sonntag ist immer ganz gut.


Vielleicht fahr ich ja morgen ne kleine Runde mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> pssssssscht!!!!!! ihr dürft doch nix verraten!!!



sorry, mei, des wenn i gwußt hätt.

ich bins vor 10 Jahr das letzte mal gefahrn.  wird jetzt aber auch nicht leichter sein, oder


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Bin heute auch nur vom Schwammer as runter bis auf echt kurze Eisflächen alles voll fahrbar.

Die Wurzeln gehen komischerweise bei den jetzigen temps besser zu fahren ....

Da MAX und i werden morgen ca. 13 Uhr a runde im Stawold drehen....wennst lust hast meldest dich einfach ......

@Stawoldbou
............ stimmt nix verraten....braucht ja nicht jeder wissen


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2008)

mist, muß arbeiten


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

treffpunkt wo?


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

@ jörg  und? gestern erfolgreich gewesen

@ eman bist du eigentlich im Lande?


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> treffpunkt wo?



DA müßen wir noch schauen ......da Max war gestern aufn Starkbierfest.....mal schauen wenn a aufwacht  

Denke mal in der Nähe von Friedenfels wird das einfachste sein......


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

friedenfels... wo ist des  

ja mein hals sagt zwar bleib daheim aber der rest meines körpers schreit raus zum biken !!! 

ist zwar ne halbe weltreise für mich aber da ich den steinwald von der seite net so gut kenn, trägts event. zur erweiterung meines horizonts bei


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Ahhh...gähhhn....bin ich fertig.
Was wollt ihr genau heute fahren und wann und wo losfahren?
Und wieviel Höhenmeter habt ihr vor?
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen, wollte eigentlich nichts machen wegen meiner Fertizität, aber des Wetter ist irgendwie so sonnig. 

@Stefan: Friedenfels ist des wo des Friedenfelser Bier herkommt.
Bin ganz zufrieden mit gestern, konnte doch 13 von 20 Problemen lösen. 
Jetzt tut mir alles weh 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

ah des kopfwehgetränk ist des oder   
also ich will wegen meiner halsgeschichte nicht zu viele hm´s und zu lang fahren.
fahr ner mit, wer weiß wanns as nächste mal so schön wird.

achja du hast übrigens nicht die zwei drittel grenze geschafft

achja 7 und du 6 @ jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil hätte gern die kleine Steinwaldrunde  (Friedenfels-Weißenstein-Platte-Pfaben-Radweg-----Friedenfels) gefahren.....aber muß ned sein...können a was anderes fahren


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ah des kopfwehgetränk ist des oder



genau drink 3 und du hast an Kopf auf als hättest die ganze Kiste geschafft


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> achja du hast übrigens nicht die zwei drittel grenze geschafft
> 
> achja 7 und du 6 @ jörg



Doch...nach der gängingen Rundungsmethode ist 13 am nähesten an den zwei dritteln dran

"achja 7 und du 6"  Kann mir da noch keinen Matthias drauf machen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

ja ja dran aber eben nicht erreicht  

6. und 7. ... jörg was ist los überleg nochma a weng.

Gut dass es nicht nur mir so geht mit dem Friedenfelser...

Mhm gibt es da richtung Friedenfels net irgend welche Wege die man fahren kann? Ich bin da mal was gefahren ist aber schon 4 Jahre her nur für damalige Verhältnisse hatte ich es als ganz gut in Erinnerung, weiß aber nimma was des genau war


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman bist du eigentlich im Lande?


ne .... warn gestern skifahrn mit radio charivari   ... war ganz gut nachdem sich die massen von leuten die die da runter kutschiert (30 busse oder so) haben verteilt hatten oder apres ski machten ab 11 *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Gibt nen Hohlweg nach Friedenfels wenn man den Kibitzstein runterfährt.
Ich will nur wissen wieviel Hm`s...müßte nämlich RMXen oder ziemlich aufwendig mein Switch noch hermodeln.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

@Stefan: bei der Kistenbikertour könnte ich auch mit RMX fahren (denke ich) und wir könnten uns an den Treffpunkt hinfahrenlassen....und am Radweg die andre Richtung nehemen.

G.

Und am Pfaben Kaffeeiren


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil hätte gern die kleine Steinwaldrunde  (Friedenfels-Weißenstein-Platte-Pfaben-Radweg-----Friedenfels) gefahren.....aber muß ned sein...können a was anderes fahren



Hab eben mim Stefan foniert.
Wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit deiner Tour...um 13Uhr könnten wir in Friedenfels sein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil hätte gern die kleine Steinwaldrunde  (Friedenfels-Weißenstein-Platte-Pfaben-Radweg-----Friedenfels) gefahren.....aber muß ned sein...können a was anderes fahren



Hab eben mim Stefan foniert.
Wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit deiner Tour...um 13:15Uhr könnten wir in Friedenfels sein.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Weiß zwar noch nicht wie`s an Max (mal a SMS schreiben) geht aber 13:15 Friedenfels ginge bei mir i.O. 
Was kennt Ihr in Friedenfels???? Brauerei???? Freibad????


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Weiß zwar noch nicht wie`s an Max (mal a SMS schreiben) geht aber 13:15 Friedenfels ginge bei mir i.O.
> Was kennt Ihr in Friedenfels???? Brauerei???? Freibad????



Diese Turnhall mit Kletterwand.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Also dann an der Halle um 13:15 Uhr


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Ok´e 

G. 

PS: Dann zeig ich euch allen mal, da es ja auf dem Weg liegt, die zur Zeit psychisch anspruchsvollste Trailstelle die es zur Zeit im Steinwald gibt


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Ach du sch**** bin doch eh schon labil   
Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

ahh, der steinwald. unendliche weiten....

und nun zu etwas völlig anderem:
jörg schau doch mal, du bist nämlich der einzige dem ich meine gute laune darüber anvertraun kann!! des is nämlich meine knackstelle, an der ich seit zwei tagen rumknacke...

alle andern: RUHE! ich bin schließlich unausgelastet und brauch was zum tun!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne alpenX hat nix mit ostern zu tun
> 
> beim alpenX gehts konkret um das da http://www.joko-mtb.de/transalp_mountainbike/mountainbike_alpencross_transalp.html#trailhunter



ahaa! merce dir. interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ahh, der steinwald. unendliche weiten....
> 
> und nun zu etwas völlig anderem:
> jörg schau doch mal, du bist nämlich der einzige dem ich meine gute laune darüber anvertraun kann!! des is nämlich meine knackstelle, an der ich seit zwei tagen rumknacke...
> ...



Ja man erkennt doch gleich die schönen weißen Griffe 
Mindstens 3 Probleme...rechte Kante, linke Kante und Zentral.
Linke kante mit tendenz nach rechts schein auch eine Möglichkeit.
Was ist denn dein dein "Problem" zur Zeit davon?...und wie schwer muß man es denn einschätzen?
Oder versuchst du die Querung?




G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

heut früh hab ich endlich die querung geschafft!! 

aber da giebts mehrere quer-möglichkeiten und am schwierigsten ist, zu versuchen, nur die griffe aus einer steinreihe zu nehmen.  und bei meiner größe häng ich ganz schnell als ganzer im überhang. 

und nebenbei ist da kalk an stellen, wo ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, wie man da halt findet.
aber es wird!!
nur nach zwei querversuchen kann ich keine faust mehr machn...


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2008)

und wie wars heit?


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

Ja war schon ganz gut heut. Hier auf Wunsch noch n paar Daten von heute  


Achja ich die kmz Datei mit GoogleEarth öffnen, hoff des klappt


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Februar 2008)

@all die es interessiert:

Die O-Line is im großen und ganzen schneefrei  
Nur der untere Teil im Märchenwald (kann man aber fahren) und ganz oben des Steinfeld sind voll Schnee.
Paar einzelne Eisfelder sind auch versteckt  
Und es sieht alles sehr sehr anstregend aus....vor allem des Steilstück  

Der Fleckl DH is, was is gesehn hab noch vereister....unten gehts aber gut  

@Jörg
Hast du ne Tabacco Karte von Bozen?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

@Stefan:Warum geht des net bis nach Neusorg 

Hab daheim vor der Haustür noch die 30km fertig gefahren was mich auch auf 670Hm´s hochgeschraubt hat.
Haben ja den ganzen Steinwald durchkreuzt, aber eigentlich interssiert mich nur des Bild von der Bedienung 

@Stawoldbur: Des mit der Faust machen relativiert sich mit der Zeit 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

Achja und heute gabs auch wieder hübsche Bedienungen


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

mhm hier mal in Vorschaugröße


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Hast du ne Tabacco Karte von Bozen?



Gleich, muß jetzt erstmal weg zum Schaschlick essen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (17. Februar 2008)

Wer fährt denn da in kurzer Hose   

Was ziehst du denn im Sommer an  


In Bozen gibts ja auch ne Jugi
http://bozen.jugendherberge.it/cs.asp?st=1&sp=de&b=jugendherberge_3_de

Ich bin voll für Bozen an Ostern


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan:Warum geht des net bis nach Neusorg
> 
> Hab daheim vor der Haustür noch die 30km fertig gefahren was mich auch auf 670Hm´s hochgeschraubt hat.
> Haben ja den ganzen Steinwald durchkreuzt, aber eigentlich interssiert mich nur des Bild von der Bedienung
> ...


 
hmm ... wer hattet ihr denn da alles dabei ??

ich hab 43 km und 550 hm auf stressfreien flowigen trails erlebt


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

Japp warn mal wieder n paar mehr Leute, da Andi und da Peter und Jörg sind auf dem Bild ja gar net drauf.

Im übrigen hat da Andi wieder ne Begegnung besonderer Art mitn Todesreifen gehabt... 

Vielleicht bekomm ich jetzt ja auch böse pm´s


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

stefan, wir müssen uns mal unterhalten!! 

supah gee, was meinst du denn mit ostern? so datumsmäßig??


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat da Andi wieder ne Begegnung besonderer Art mitn Todesreifen gehabt...
> 
> Vielleicht bekomm ich jetzt ja auch böse pm´s



Nein, erst wenn du sagst des der Todesreifen ein nagelneuer Schwalbe war und die Schwalbeleute den Zustand scheinbar total locker hinnehemen das sie immenoch Reifen mit Produktionsfehlern am Markt haben die dich ohne weiteres und ohne eigenen Fehler von einer Sekunde zur anderen für den Rest deines Lebens in den Rollstuhl verfrachten können....oder in den Sarg.

Außerdem ist des Bild eindeutig wirklich zu klein und man fotographiert Frauen net von schräg unten. 
Hättest ihr des ruhig sagen können das des dann unvorteilhaft wirken kann und schon hätte sie hingenommen das du dir mehr Zeit nehmen hättest können. 

@Eman: Des ist der Kistenbiker und der Max1990 mit der kurzen Hose  und ohne Helm  
Deine Daten hören sich auch gut an...also Hm´s zur Streckenlänge 
Steinwald ist zur Zeit echt in einem super Zustand+steinhart gefrorener Rollerboden+super Grip. 

@SG: Ne, hab keine Karte. Aber evtl eine virtuelle mit den eingezeichneten Trails.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> supah gee, was meinst du denn mit ostern? so datumsmäßig??



21.3. - 24.03.
evtl +- 1/2 Tage (urlaub)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja war schon ganz gut heut. Hier auf Wunsch noch n paar Daten von heute
> 
> 
> Achja ich die kmz Datei mit GoogleEarth öffnen, hoff des klappt



Mist, bei mir net. -zeigt nur einzelne Punkte an aber das ganze nicht als Tour.

@LB Jörg: Wenn die Frau das passende an, oder nicht an hat, kann man doch auch von schräg unten fotofieren, oder?  

Was fürn Schwalbe wars denn?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2008)

hmm direkt ostern is sicher schwierig mit zimmer und so

@ gee ... 29,47 euro fürs zillertal krieg ich noch von dir irgendwann


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Mist, bei mir net. -zeigt nur einzelne Punkte an aber das ganze nicht als Tour.
> 
> @LB Jörg: Wenn die Frau das passende an, oder nicht an hat, kann man doch auch von schräg unten fotofieren, oder?
> 
> Was fürn Schwalbe wars denn?



Hier ein aktuelles Bild von heute. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

@Suppentschi: Hab eine Übersichtskarte von Bozen mit allen eingezeichneten Trails.
Wobei ich sowas von Bozen bis nach Meran von allen liftunterstützten Gebieten da unten hab...inklusiv schöner Fotos und wie das Transpotmittel zur Beförderung aussieht. 

So wie auf den Bildern.
Habs zur unkenntlichkeit verkleinert.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> stefan, wir müssen uns mal unterhalten!!
> 
> supah gee, was meinst du denn mit ostern? so datumsmäßig??




Ja ja ich habs natürlich auch nochin gaaaaanz groß und noch eins vom Profil her 

@ jörg Ja stimmt dann hätte sie sich bestimmt eher weng nach vorne gebeugt 


@ franzam ja irgendwie geht des nicht wirklich dass man den path abspeichern kann, man kann immer ner die my places abspeichern... zumindest in der free version oder ich bin zu dusslig zu. 

glaub man kann es trotzdem ganz gut erkennen wo wir waren. also hoff ich, weil wenn ich des öffne tuts schon den path mit laden, irgendwie fehlt dann da ne datei aber was weiß ich...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Des ist der Kistenbiker und der Max1990 mit der kurzen Hose und ohne Helm


 
hmm die anderen 2?


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Suppentschi: Hab eine Übersichtskarte von Bozen mit allen eingezeichneten Trails.
> Wobei ich sowas von Bozen bis nach Meran von allen liftunterstützten Gebieten da unten hab...inklusiv schöner Fotos und wie das Transpotmittel zur Beförderung aussieht.
> 
> So wie auf den Bildern.
> ...



Ich find blöd wenn jemand bilder nicht in voller größe einstellt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm die anderen 2?



Der Wastl mit Freundin....ähhh Frau 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> 21.3. - 24.03.
> evtl +- 1/2 Tage (urlaub)



na des is doch scho mal was, wo ma dran arbeiten kann. 
allerdings is an eman sei einwand berechtigt. 

aber wir dürfen uns vom eman nicht einschüchtern lassen!!
weil du musst bedenken: wo der eman nicht ist, ist die regenwahrscheinlichkeit schomal geringer!! und des is doch scho mal was, wo ma drauf baun kann...

ich muss mich langsam mal beeilen, wieder heimzukommen, weil ich hab die andern jungs immer nu niad kennaglernt. vor allem den kistenbiker-nachba!
und die bedienungen erst!! unfair, weil es heißt doch "frauen und kleine ottis zuerst!!"


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich find blöd wenn jemand bilder nicht in voller größe einstellt



Man paßt sich eben an 

Und ich kapiers immernoch net mit den 6&7 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja ja ich habs natürlich auch nochin gaaaaanz groß und noch eins vom Profil her



ja, des war mir klar! ich wusste es!  
die guten bilder hast nämlich wieder heimlich gmacht...


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ franzam ja irgendwie geht des nicht wirklich dass man den path abspeichern kann, man kann immer ner die my places abspeichern... zumindest in der free version oder ich bin zu dusslig zu.
> 
> glaub man kann es trotzdem ganz gut erkennen wo wir waren. also hoff ich, weil wenn ich des öffne tuts schon den path mit laden, irgendwie fehlt dann da ne datei aber was weiß ich...



seit ihr mit GPS unterwegs gewesen? Wenn ja,(und du magst) kannst mir ja die GPX-datei schicken. Da kann ich dann in Bayern 3D  schauen, ob ihr ne gscheite Tour gefahren seit 

Mit den Google Earth-zeugs kenn ich mich aber auch nicht so aus


----------



## Max 1990 (17. Februar 2008)

Servusss ja war echt supppa heute bis auf den letzten teil der heimfahrt auf na schönen Eisplatte ( rechter Daumen musste dran glaube, werde moing glei ma nu zum dok fahrn) aber ansonsten super Runde . Und as nächste mal auch mit Helm!!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> aber wir dürfen uns vom eman nicht einschüchtern lassen!!
> weil du musst bedenken: wo der eman nicht ist, ist die regenwahrscheinlichkeit schomal geringer!!


 
wer sagt denn das ich net dabei bin


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

des wollt ich hörn!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2008)

und noch nen kommentar ...

den einzigen tag (von 13) schlechtes wetter diesen winter in österreich hatt ich als der jörg und der stefan dabei warn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2008)

hehehe. na also! dann revidier ich meine aussage!


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Ja sag mal.....nur fahren und schreiben im Kopf oder was  

Da ist man mal a paar Stunden nicht im Forum und dann gibts da glei 2 Seiten mehr.


@Max wo hast denn das angestellt?...echt gut so`n Helm ...kauf da lieber Hand-Protektoren.......die kannst dann auf dem Steinchen vom Jörg spinner: ) testen 



War echt erste Sahne heute ....gern mal wieder !!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2008)

@Max: Gute Besserung, hoffentlich ist es nichts schlimmes...kann man beim Daumen ja nie im Voraus sagen.

@Eman: Ich hatte nur bei einem Skifahrurlaub einen Tag schlechtes Wetter und da wartst du dabei.
Ansonsten kann ich mich an keinen weiter Tag erinnern. 

@Stefan: Wenn man sich des Höhenprofil so anschaut ist des wirklich der längste Singletrail mit den meisten Tiefenmetern den wir so haben 
Und alles so flowig  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

Ich würde morgen gerne ne Steinwaldrunde fahren!
Mag wer mit? Ideen für die Strecke? 

@jörg,stefan: wir sind doch letztes jahr mal von so einem parkplatz losgefahren irgendwo bei Grötschenreuth?Wie ging denn da der Weg glei wieder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen gerne ne Steinwaldrunde fahren!
> Mag wer mit? Ideen für die Strecke?
> 
> @jörg,stefan: wir sind doch letztes jahr mal von so einem parkplatz losgefahren irgendwo bei Grötschenreuth?Wie ging denn da der Weg glei wieder ?



Erst ein Stück den Singletrail hoch, an der ersten Forststraße rechts ca. 100m, dann wieder in den Singletrail bis zur nächsten Forststaße aber diesmal links.
Und dann immer berauf.
Gibt 2Möglichkeiten, aber mit immer bergauf wenn es ums abbiegen geht biste auf einer richtigen Möglichkeit...selbst wenn es 2mal bergauf geht 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

ahh danke schön!
Zeit zum Mitfahren haste net,wa?
mittwoch oder donnerstag evtl. a kösseine ?


----------



## Max 1990 (18. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit, war direkt  auf da skipiste am pfaben oben wollt übern lift runter fahrn und unten war noch ne kleine eisplatte und da bin ich abgerutscht vom lenker und daumen nach hinten umgebogen, ging aber noch zum heimfarhn. Aber zum glück is nix gebrochen anscheinend nur ein band angerissen aber wird sich heute nachmittag nochmal beim röntgen herrausstelln. Aber sollt ma wieder so a trupp zusammengehn bin sofort wieder dabei wenns mit da hand rum is  !! 

Mfg Max


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2008)

Habts Ihr alle Urlaub?
des is ja deprimierend


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Habts Ihr alle Urlaub?
> des is ja deprimierend




Ich hab Semesterferien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2008)

Bin ich grad drübergestolbert und will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
Wintertour anno 89:  Waldlehrpfad Pfaben zur Platte  







Ich hab noch ein paar, aber es soll ja kein comingout werden


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

1989... da hab ich gerade mal laufen können


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

ah...falls wer mitfahren will:
morgen vormittag (uhrzeit kommt noch,wahrscheinlich halb 12)
steinwaldrunde,ab dem parkplatz bei Grötschenreuth


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2008)

@Franzam: Vielleicht sind wir uns damals ja schon über den Weg gefahren.
Aber Winter bin ich erst ab Winter ende Dez.98 gefahren, weil ich da mein neues Bike (Scott Lite Super) bekam und dann spielt ja die Jahreszeit eh keine Rolle mehr 

@Klabauter: Muß morgen Bouldern.

Hab eben mein Switch wieder komplett auf Vorderman gebracht. 
Hmmh...mit dem noch nicht passenden Sattel und der GD hab ich die 18kg Marke wieder durchbrochen 
Dummerweise reicht die Reduzierhülsenlänge net
Geht gerade mal bis Oberkante Oberrohr 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2008)

1989.........ja geiles Jahr...... 8 Monate 2 Autos

Da hab i a mei erstes Bike gekauft .......Honda CB 450 S  

@Klabautermann
wennst as a weng eher schaffst und ned länger als 2,5 Stunden dauert .......wär i dabei.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

puh...ich glaub des wird nix lol
vorallem dauert die runde glaube ich 4h oda so
jörg,stefan? 4h?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2008)

4h stunden ... hehe da kannst den stonewood ja zweimal durchkreuzen


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2008)

Also Erbendorf-Friedenfels-Schwammer-WLP-Radweg-Erbendorf dauert bei mir ca. 2,5 Stunden......da sollten wir Radweg-Schwammer-Radweg auch schaffen.
Es sei denn du hast mehr vor?!


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

naja...kaffeepause war eingeplant und wir sind bergauf langsam!
also du kannst gerne mitfahren,aber ich weiss halt nicht ob die zeit reicht oda nicht 

Fahren wollte ich irgendwie dieser grötschenreuthparkplatz hoch zum o-turm und dann über pfaben und so zurück...

Gruß Leo


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2008)

Also Kaffeepause kannst knicken http://www.berggasthofzrenner.de/ außer du bringst ihn mit 

Schauen wir mal bis wann wir morgen starten können.
Unter Zeitdruck ist nicht so opti.

Schick dir dann meine Nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

oke,kaffeepause ist gestrichen  

also ich frag mal meinen kollegen ob wir schon früher fahren können 
aber versprechen kann ich nichts!


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Februar 2008)

also wir treffen uns um halb 11 in weiden und fahren dann zu dem parkplatz bei grötschenreuth!denke,dass wir so um 11 dann dorten sind!


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Februar 2008)

Ja wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsst wär ich auch mit dabei...

Viel spass


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2008)

Tät mir auch taugen, blöde Arbeit...

auf jeden Fall viel Spass morgen!


----------



## Max 1990 (18. Februar 2008)

AAAAAAHHHH i will a numal mitfarhn scheiß Daumen, hatt ja wieder sein müssn   wünsch euch auf alle fälle auch viel spaß und naja bei mir wirds die nächsten wochn schlecht ausschaun.



Mfg max


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Februar 2008)

jepp vonmir natürlich auch gute besserung


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2008)

Max, dann aber wenigsten Gute Besserung!


Weißt du wie der Südweg z.Z. ausschaut?
 Der war ja früher mal ganz schön, bis die Harvester durch waren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Februar 2008)

moment, zwischenfeststellung: 

also supahtschi und eman haben am osterwochende zeit, mit der tendez zu bozen.

und der klabauterpumucklman hätt auch so vom 10 bis 15 nix zu tun und tendiert auch a weng richtung südtirol/italien.

?

und @max: guade besserung!!! 
(wie schon mal erwähnt-völlig überbewertet die sache mit den daumen. ich hätt nämlich kein problem damit, wenn wir noch auf den bäumen rumhängen und uns mit faulem obst bewerfen würden.)

und @jörg: ich bin ja mal gspannt, wosd da wieder für an felsen vorgräumt hast...


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Februar 2008)

@max gute Besserung!

ich glaub ich will an Jörg seinen Felsen lieber gar nicht erst sehen  

Das Osterwochenende und so,sollte kein Problem sein bei mir!Theoretisch wäre ich dabei  
Und wohin es geht ist mir egal
Ob Bozen oder mein Vorschlag oder was ganz anderes ist mir wurst mit Käse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davatsch (19. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

und fit?
Bin grade bei der Kaffee-Infusion

Wetter scheint geil zu werden!

Grüße
Davi


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Februar 2008)

hehe joah! bin grad daheim angekommen und muss schnell packen!
kann mich noch nicht so ganz entscheiden wie kalt es draußen ist ...


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Februar 2008)

Also zum arbeiten ist es draußen ned zu kalt......ergo. geht biken erst recht 

Bleibts bei 11 Uhr?


----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2008)

an die einheimischen.
wo ist denn dass?







soll angeblich noch relativ nah bei bayreuth sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich würde ich auf den ersten Blick auf ein "Blockmeer" am Platten Haberstein tippen.
Aber ist wohl eher eins irgendwo am Schneeberg, ist bja direkt daneben...wenn es denn überhaubt bei uns ist!
Die Felsengruppe irretiert mich etwas...könnte der Haberstein sein!?...oder...
Wo ist denn des Bild her?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2008)

das frage ich ja dich! 
im trialforum ist grad ein ratespiel. da wollt ich mal mit fachkenntniss trumpfen, nachdem ich mich beim ersten mal schon verhauen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2008)

Da gibts soviele davon um den Schneeberg und Haberstein.
Hast du kein Bild wo ein Felsen drauf ist der größer wie 2m ist.....die kenn ich alles auswendig ;-)
Oder das selbe nur so das m,anb es noch vergrößern kann.

G.


----------



## franzam (19. Februar 2008)

ich würd auch sagen hier:
Länge11°53`25"
Breite50°1`8"


----------



## franzam (19. Februar 2008)

Wie schauts eigentl. Sa o. So aus?
 ich würde gern ne längere Tour im Fichtelg. , Steinwald oder beiden fahren. 
könnte ruhig länger sein
-also auch über 4h


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2008)

Mhm also Watson aufgepasst ich kombiniere 



Da der Schatten nicht all zu lang ist ist es wohl in der nähe der Mittagszeit aufgenommen worden, so ca 14.00 Uhr vielleicht.
Somit schaute der Fotografierende richtung Osten vielleicht OSO.

Was ist das dann hinten rechts für ein See? 

Solle aber eher wenn bei uns Schneeberg sein, weil wenn Oko richtung Osten sollte zumindest irgendwie Schneeberg zu erkennen sein. 
Mir sagen aber die BErge im hintergrund jetzt so erst mal garnix


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentl. Sa o. So aus?
> ich würde gern ne längere Tour im Fichtelg. , Steinwald oder beiden fahren.
> könnte ruhig länger sein
> -also auch über 4h



Wochenende war was... wart mal äh ach ja jetzt weiß ich wieder. 
Bei mir ist der Sonntag wohl der bessere Tag.
Für Samstag kann ich mal nichts versprechen


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht noch Bernhöhe bei Gefrees aber k.a.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2008)

das hätte ich noch. 

könnte das vielleicht auch westlich von bayreuth sein. wenn stefan seine richtungsangabe stimmt, so könnte man ja die gerade linie im hintergrund als die a9 annehmen. oder ist das der see, den du angeprochen hast?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2008)

So, hatte jetzt mal mehr Zeit.
Ok´e, bin mir eigentlich fast 100% sicher das des große Bild das Blockmeer am Schneeberg oben unterhalb des Gipfels ist und die Felsengruppe ist der Nußhard.....würde sogar ein Bier drauf Wetten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2008)

Sogar eine Flasche Wein.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2008)

Japp könnt hin kommen.

Und 6 und 7? Um mal aufs nächste Rätsel zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. Februar 2008)

ok. das werde ich mal vorschlagen. danke für die mühe.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Februar 2008)

Schönen guten morgen ,liebes "freeriden im Fichtengebirge"
Hat morgen wer Lust mit an der Kösseine zu fahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2008)

Bin seit gestern etwas krank und war nur rumgelegen 
Heute muß ich auch nommal bei bestem Wetter auskurieren  
Und wie es mir morgen so geht weiß ich noch net so genau?


So hier nommal genauer:

Hmmh, irgendwie ist das 303 bei der rosanen Linie verschwunden?!!

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Februar 2008)

Fahrräder ohne Sättel 

@Jörg: ab welchem Parkplatz sollte man am besten für die Kösseine starten und wo gehts dann ab der luisenburg  weiter (püttnerfelsen?!)


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wochenende war was... wart mal äh ach ja jetzt weiß ich wieder.
> Bei mir ist der Sonntag wohl der bessere Tag.
> Für Samstag kann ich mal nichts versprechen



So is OK, hast Du einen Vorschlag für ne Tour?
Bin aber Freeride -mäßig noch Anfänger

@Klabautermann:
Hast Du denn keine Wanderkarte


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2008)

Muß mal gukkn wie es am WoEnd ausschaut.
Samstag hab ich nämlich wiedermal eine Kinderkletergruppe bis Mittag.
Aber an einem der beiden Tage würde schon fahrradisch was gehen.
Wobei ich ja mittlerweile den Steinwald bevorzuge......da gibt es ja noch mehr Wegerle.
Und was bedeuted denn längere Tour genau 
Wobei ich erstmal wieder richtig gesunden muß bis zum WoEnd.


G.


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß mal gukkn wie es am WoEnd ausschaut.
> Samstag hab ich nämlich wiedermal eine Kinderkletergruppe bis Mittag.
> Aber an einem der beiden Tage würde schon fahrradisch was gehen.
> Wobei ich ja mittlerweile den Steinwald bevorzuge......da gibt es ja noch mehr Wegerle.
> ...



Momentan bin ich mir auch nicht schlüssig wo die Grenzezwischen länger und nicht mehr sinnvoll wäre.

Vor 3 Jahren sind wir Platte, Kösseine ,H-weg bis Weissenstadt und über OK- Quellweg und Kösseine-Püttnerfels zurück.

Das pack ich z.Z. aber garantiert nicht. 

3-4h Fahrzeit sollten reichen. Aber irgendwo a gscheite Brotzeit, oder so, wär nicht schlecht


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich mir auch nicht schlüssig wo die Grenzezwischen länger und nicht mehr sinnvoll wäre.
> 
> Vor 3 Jahren sind wir Platte, Kösseine ,H-weg bis Weissenstadt und über OK- Quellweg und Kösseine-Püttnerfels zurück.
> 
> ...



ÄHhm......ich muß weg und hab da keine Zeit 

sollte reichen!!!! solllllte reichen???? du bist ja fit wie a paar Asics


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> ÄHhm......ich muß weg und hab da keine Zeit
> 
> sollte reichen!!!! solllllte reichen???? du bist ja fit wie a paar Asics



Ich war vielleicht mal fit und hoffe, dass davon noch ein Rest über ist 
Kann also durchaus sein, dass ich mich gscheit blamier 

fahrn wir einfach mal drauf los. wenns gut geht und Spass macht hängen wir no was dran.
im Steinwald kannst dich ja locker kaputtfahren. Wir können ja auch ein paar neue Routen auskundschaften. ( Loipe ,Rückegassen etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Februar 2008)

Da kannst mir doch die Grötschenreuther Seite vom Steinwald zeigen.....da hab i noch fast keinen Plan mit den Wegen........hab i gestern mit`n Klabauterman und Co gesehen


----------



## speedy_j (20. Februar 2008)

@jörg

mit der erklärung sollte es nun sicher klappen, dass ich das rätsel aufgelöst bekomme. leider kam noch keine antwort, aber schauen wir mal. dankeschön....


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Februar 2008)

@franzam: nee leider net


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Vor 3 Jahren sind wir Platte, Kösseine ,H-weg bis Weissenstadt und über OK- Quellweg und Kösseine-Püttnerfels zurück.


 
das is aber schon ne tagestour


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Februar 2008)

*räusper*
mensch ihr einheimischen da oben 
von welchem parkplatz sollte man am besten starten?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und 6 und 7? Um mal aufs nächste Rätsel zu kommen




Nach monatelangem Rätseln hab ich jetzt eine Übereinstimmung endecken können....mit Beitrag 110 und 111 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> *räusper*
> mensch ihr einheimischen da oben
> von welchem parkplatz sollte man am besten starten?



Also wenn ich nur ne kleine Runde fahren möchte und ab und zu was ausprobieren. würd ich in Kössain (Schurbach) starten. Dann die diretissima auf die Kössaine, den H-Weg richtung west runter bis der Q-weg kreutzt. Auf diesem rechts etwas steinig bergauf. Dann kommt ien Forstweg mit Kreuzung. Hier rechts bis man auf die Weiß-blau-weiß -markeriung kommt. Der immer entlang und schon fällst du über den Püttnerfels. Weiß-blau-eiss weiter bis eine größere Kreuzung kommt, dann auf Makierung gelber Kreis. der führt dann zurück richtung Kossain.
Sind aber nur ca. 12km  450hm hat aber alles dabei, wobei ich glaub ein stück bergauf (Q-Weg) war zu schieben.

Ach und investiere mal die paar eus für die Fritsch Wanderkarte Fichtelgebirge.Lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Da kannst mir doch die Grötschenreuther Seite vom Steinwald zeigen.....da hab i noch fast keinen Plan mit den Wegen........hab i gestern mit`n Klabauterman und Co gesehen



ja, probier mers. aber eine großteil der wege bin ich das letzte mal vor vielleicht 10- 15 Jahren gefahren.
Und 1. lässt mei Hirn scho nach und 2. hat sich dank modernen Forstgeräts doch einiges verändert,
Aber schau mer mal!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nur ne kleine Runde fahren möchte und ab und zu was ausprobieren. würd ich in Kössain (Schurbach) starten. Dann die diretissima auf die Kössaine, den H-Weg richtung west runter bis der Q-weg kreutzt. Auf diesem rechts etwas steinig bergauf. Dann kommt ien Forstweg mit Kreuzung. Hier rechts bis man auf die Weiß-blau-weiß -markeriung kommt. Der immer entlang und schon fällst du über den Püttnerfels. Weiß-blau-eiss weiter bis eine größere Kreuzung kommt, dann auf Makierung gelber Kreis. der führt dann zurück richtung Kossain.
> Sind aber nur ca. 12km  450hm hat aber alles dabei, wobei ich glaub ein stück bergauf (Q-Weg) war zu schieben.
> 
> Ach und investiere mal die paar eus für die Fritsch Wanderkarte Fichtelgebirge.Lohnt sich wirklich!



Wenn man von Kössein aus startet (was gut für Neusorger zB. ist) dann empfiehlt sich folgendes:

Erstmal gemütlich auf direktem streßfreien Weg auf den Burgstein dann runter über den Kaiserfelsen und den Kaisertrail zur Louisenburg dann den streßfreien Weg rauf auf die Kösser...Kaffee, Kuchen....dann H-Weg entweder ganz oder nur zur Hälfte und in jedem Fall rüber zum Püttner und den bis zum Ende runter und zurück zum Parkplatz. 

Alternativende an der Jacopsbuche gerade aus und über den Elchshore zurrück.

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn man von Kössein aus startet (was gut für Neusorger zB. ist) dann empfiehlt sich folgendes:
> 
> Erstmal gemütlich auf direktem streßfreien Weg auf den Burgstein dann runter über den Kaiserfelsen und den Kaisertrail zur Louisenburg dann den streßfreien Weg rauf auf die Kösser...Kaffee, Kuchen....dann H-Weg entweder ganz oder nur zur Hälfte und in jedem Fall rüber zum Püttner und den bis zum Ende runter und zurück zum Parkplatz.
> 
> ...


Mußt mir mal zeigen. 
Auf der Seite zur Luisenburg hin bin ich komischerweise mit dem Bike so gut wie nie unterwegs gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

Können wir ja mal so oder ähnlich fahren.
Aber ich bin mehr der gemütliche Tourenfahrer....der Eman ist eher die CCMaschine 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach monatelangem Rätseln hab ich jetzt eine Übereinstimmung endecken können....mit Beitrag 110 und 111
> 
> G.



Na endlich....   

Jepp so oder so ähnlich tät ich auch kösser fahren.


Ja da könn ma am WE auf jeden Fall mal was fahren. 
Wie gesagt SA ist bei mir nicht ganz so gut. SO eher.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Februar 2008)

hmm....ezt bin ich hin und hergerissen ob ich n jörg seine tour fahr oder die die ich vorhatte:
rauf zur kösser und dann h-weg und felsenlabyrinth und so bis zur luisenburg und dann irgendwie zum püttner und zurück!
mit parkplatz hohenbrand als startpunkt 

aber beim jörg seiner Tour kommt so oft das Wort stressfrei vor,das gefällt mir


----------



## Davatsch (21. Februar 2008)

Ja Ja , bitte nehmen wir die Stressfreie


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Februar 2008)

@davatsch:
Mist... du hast hier gelesen 
schau ma mal,hehe!
Das Foto bei dir im Album ist das von dem Kicker in BT?

Will nun noch jemand mitfahren?
abfahrt wäre ca 11 Uhr


----------



## Davatsch (21. Februar 2008)

Klaro les ich hier - bin ein Spion !  

Ja des Bild ist bei dem Sprung entstanden, wo es mich hernach zerbröselt hat... aua

Also bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2008)

oh mei ... diese studenten und siemens faulenzer müssen nie arbeiten ...

WE ... bin im lande ... und bereit für ne stresstour


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... diese studenten und siemens faulenzer müssen nie arbeiten ...
> 
> WE ... bin im lande ... und bereit für ne stresstour



Ich sitze die ganze Woche schon nur rum und warte das diese Rotz- und Lungenviren endlich verschwinden.  
Und dazwischen geh ich in die Arbeit  

Aber dafür konnte ich mal mein neues Stahlseilspanngerät ausprobieren. 

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich sitze die ganze Woche schon nur rum und warte das diese Rotz- und Lungenviren endlich verschwinden.
> Und dazwischen geh ich in die Arbeit
> 
> Aber dafür konnte ich mal mein neues Stahlseilspanngerät ausprobieren.
> ...



Kurier dich lieber gscheit aus, sonst wirst den Mist ewig net los.

(Neugiermodus)für was brauchst du einen Greifzug? So schwer sollten deine bikes auch wieder nicht sein


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Kurier dich lieber gscheit aus, sonst wirst den Mist ewig net los.
> 
> (Neugiermodus)für was brauchst du einen Greifzug? So schwer sollten deine bikes auch wieder nicht sein



Ja, deswegen mach ich ja sicherheitshalber garnichts obwohl ich jeden Tag ab Mittag Zeit hätte  ...ist garnet so einfach. 

Muß dieses Jahr in Mak im Landesgartenschaugelände auf dem Drahtseil, von dem Floß, des über den See gespannt ist drüberbelancieren....wegen einer Wette....muß jetzt langsam des Üben anfangen 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen mach ich ja sicherheitshalber garnichts obwohl ich jeden Tag ab Mittag Zeit hätte  ...ist garnet so einfach.
> 
> Muß dieses Jahr in Mak im Landesgartenschaugelände auf dem Drahtseil, von dem Floß, des über den See gespannt ist drüberbelancieren....wegen einer Wette....muß jetzt langsam des Üben anfangen
> 
> G.



huh----
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90xfWYnz9KM
so ungefär?


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen mach ich ja sicherheitshalber garnichts obwohl ich jeden Tag ab Mittag Zeit hätte  ...ist garnet so einfach.
> 
> Muß dieses Jahr in Mak im Landesgartenschaugelände auf dem Drahtseil, von dem Floß, des über den See gespannt ist drüberbelancieren....wegen einer Wette....muß jetzt langsam des Üben anfangen
> 
> G.



So ein richtiger Event mit Bratwurst und Bier?


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Februar 2008)

bratwurst und bier wooo?  

Bin grad am Grübeln ob ich die Totem Coil gegen eine 66 RC-3 tauschen sollte! 1:1 ohne aufpreis


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

@TvH: Ja, nur statt der Tiefe gefährliches Wasser und anstelle vom Kunststoff richtiges Eisen 

@Franzam: Ne, nix Bier sondern Wein

@Klabauter: Geht wohl deine Totem nimmer? Wenn sie funktioniert würde ich absolut keinen Vorteil zur 66 sehen.

Wart ihr heute fahren? Wie ist denn die Bodenoberfläche vom Antauiziismus in den verschiedenen Höhen? 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Februar 2008)

also gehen ist übertrieben!die missioncontrolleinheit funzt halt net...wenn das gehen würde ,dann wäre ich evtl. zufriedener!dann könnte ich eine weichere feder reintun und so...
ich weiss noch net!bei der 66 gibts angeblich auch knackende kronen und achsen die sich lockern?!

an der kösseine liegt schon nu bissl schnee !ganz oben am Hweg sind 1-2 eisplatten!ansonsten hin und wieder mal bissl eis aber net so schlimm!
felsenlabyrinth war saurutschig...
ansonstenn... püttner hama nimma geschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (21. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich weiss noch net!bei der 66 gibts angeblich auch knackende kronen und achsen die sich lockern?!



Also meine 66 knackt nach einer saison noch net und gelockert hat sich auch nix.
hab sie aber (gesundheitsdedingt) letzten sommer nicht sooo hart rangenommen.
war noch ni am oko damit - nur in porte du soleil  
hohe drops hab ich ihr bisher erspart, das höchste sind die sachen im leiterpark leogang.
bisher - prima gobl....

tim


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2008)

Totem, 66rc brauch ich fürn Stoawold auch so was? Ich glaub ich bin irgendwie untermotorisiert 
Momentan versuch ich von Clickies  auf Flats umzusteigen. Fürn alten Mann nicht einfach 
Was für ein Equipment ist dann für So angesagt?
Federweg?Protektoren?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2008)

papperlapapp!!! 

früher is da jörg da nu mim kettler-alu-rad runter!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich sitze die ganze Woche schon nur rum und warte das diese Rotz- und Lungenviren endlich verschwinden.
> Und dazwischen geh ich in die Arbeit
> 
> Aber dafür konnte ich mal mein neues Stahlseilspanngerät ausprobieren.
> ...



der arme mensch mit seiner rüttelplatte. während der herr jörg gummiseile in der auffahrt spannt. 

jaja, ein jörg aus der oberpfalz müsst ma sei...


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> papperlapapp!!!
> 
> früher is da jörg da nu mim kettler-alu-rad runter!!!



das war halt noch Qualität, mein Vater hat auch noch sein 18 Gang Kettler von 86 

(damals waren wir selbst aber auch noch härter )


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> das war halt noch Qualität, mein Vater hat auch noch sein 18 Gang Kettler von 86
> 
> (damals waren wir selbst aber auch noch härter )



Zu 1: mit Biopace 

Zu 2: (Irgendwie schon)  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (21. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Was für ein Equipment ist dann für So angesagt?
> Federweg?Protektoren?



Kann beides nicht schaden  

Was geht eigentlich am So???? 
Wieder Steinwaldrunde mit schneller bergab und Kaffee.... oder Jörglike über große Steine runter


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Totem, 66rc brauch ich fürn Stoawold auch so was? Ich glaub ich bin irgendwie untermotorisiert
> Momentan versuch ich von Clickies  auf Flats umzusteigen. Fürn alten Mann nicht einfach
> Was für ein Equipment ist dann für So angesagt?
> Federweg?Protektoren?



Also ich brauch erstmal wieder Fitizität.

Ansonsten braucht man für den Steinwald nichts.

Wobei man nie außer Achtlassen sollte das 
A: Federweg ja bekanntlich nur durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen sein soll und B: so ein Schienbeinschoner schon das Schienbein vor Flatpadeleinschlägen und Pinhautabkratzern schonen kann.

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Kann beides nicht schaden
> 
> Was geht eigentlich am So????
> Wieder Steinwaldrunde mit schneller bergab und Kaffee.... oder Jörglike über große Steine runter



über große Steine runter   -ich glaub da hängt es bei mir ein wenig
Aber kreuz u. quer durch den Steinwald ist ok. Bergab müßt ihr halt ein bisschen warten  

Kaffee oder Brotzeit muß schon sein!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wobei man nie außer Achtlassen sollte das
> A: Federweg ja bekanntlich nur durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen sein soll und B: so ein Schienbeinschoner schon das Schienbein vor Flatpadeleinschlägen und Pinhautabkratzern schonen kann.
> 
> B: so ein Schienbeinschoner schon das Schienbein vor Flatpadeleinschlägen und Pinhautabkratzern schonen kann.
> ...



Also kein 10kg Carbonfullie?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Also kein 10kg Carbonfullie?



Mein leichtestes Rad ist zur Zeit mein Switch....und irgendwie ist des schon wieder über 18kg schwer und des bei läppischen 150mm Federweg + langsam sich auflösender Federgobel 
Und des bei lauter Leichtparts 

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein leichtestes Rad ist zur Zeit mein Switch....und irgendwie ist des schon wieder über 18kg schwer und des bei läppischen 150mm Federweg + langsam sich auflösender Federgobel
> Und des bei lauter Leichtparts
> 
> G.



Momentan hab ich auch kein 10kg Fullie.  Bin nur am ausloten welche Anforderungen ihr stellt 
Werde so bald auch mit einem schweren Bike nicht die Sachen fahren die Du fährtst.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich auch kein 10kg Fullie.  Bin nur am ausloten welche Anforderungen ihr stellt
> Werde so bald auch mit einem schweren Bike nicht die Sachen fahren die Du fährtst.



Meine einzige Anforderung ist eigentlich bergauf möglichst so das man hochkommt und bergab so das es "flowig" ist .......und natürlich Kaffee und Kuchen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

Die komplette Steinwaldrunde wären folgende Trails:

Turm-WaldhausTrail
Katzentrögel Trail
Saubadfelsen-Naturlehrpfad Trail
Räuber-Vogelfelsen Trail
Kibitzstein Trail

Wobei nur der Kibitzstein Trail orange Stellen hat.
Und der Katzentrögel Trail ist bei Feuchtigkeit doch sehr tückisch

Aber die Hauptschwierigkeit liegt, darüber läßt sich eindeutig nicht diskutieren, darin diese gut 900Hm´s in den Bergaufsktionen zu überstehen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2008)

oh mei ... 900 hm sollen nen prob sein


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... 900 hm sollen nen prob sein



  

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Februar 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Also meine 66 knackt nach einer saison noch net und gelockert hat sich auch nix.
> 
> tim



du hast a keine 08er rc-3 oda?  

also ich weiss noch net! entweder wÃ¼rde ich bei der totem die preisdifferenz,also 117 â¬ oder iwenn ich auf solo air umbauen lass  65euro zurÃ¼ckkriegen, oder ich tu halt die gabel gegen eine 66 rc3 eintauschen!...

die MC-Einheit funzt net!Einschicken dauert sicherlich ne Ewigkeit,weil die zur Zeit sicher wieder StreÃ haben und eine neue Einheit wÃ¼rde 50â¬kosten + die weichere Feder dann  

ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber die Hauptschwierigkeit liegt, darüber läßt sich eindeutig nicht diskutieren, darin diese gut 900Hm´s in den Bergaufsktionen zu überstehen
> 
> G.



 

Ja wegen Sonntag... Wolln ma da Staawolf fahrn?
Wer ist denn mit dabei?

Ich bin aber auch weng unfitter wieder da ich die Woche nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen bin und naja...  aber für staawold reichts allemal  

Heut und morgen hab ich warsch keine Zeit.  

@ Klabauter. Wenn ich a Frau wär würd ich sagen lass die Totem drin sieht schöner aus


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich a Frau wär würd ich sagen lass die Totem drin sieht schöner aus



Weiss net ... die 66 wäre weiß und mein rahmen is schwarz ,aber pedale und sattel auch noch weiß  !

aber da wir beide zum glück keine Frauen sind,schauen wir lieber auf die Technik!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

Würde dann aber eher eine RC2X nehmen.
Hat auch noch eine richtige Radbefestigung ...und ist leichter.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja wegen Sonntag... Wolln ma da Staawolf fahrn?
> Wer ist denn mit dabei?
> 
> Ich bin aber auch weng unfitter wieder da ich die Woche nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen bin und naja...  aber für staawold reichts allemal



Ja, wenn dann bei mir auch Sonntag..hust hust...man doch noch nicht gesund.
Aber ist ja nur Steinwald. Nach Insideraussagen reichts ja für den Steinwald immer 
Naja, hab ich dann wenigstens einen Schuldigen. 

Treffpunkt sollten wir so legen das es von jedem gleichweit weg ist und auch die komplette Runde "gut" möglich ist.
Außerdem sollten wir je nach Treffpunkt die Losfahrzeit so wählen das wir nicht in die Hauptkaffeezeit bei wichtigsten Sache an dem Tag kommen.
Also wer fährt denn jetzt dann mit?
Denke der klassische Treffpunkt wäre am einfachsten.
Aber mal schauen wer mitfährt.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würde dann aber eher eine RC2X nehmen.
> Hat auch noch eine richtige Radbefestigung ...und ist leichter.
> 
> G.



naja auf die paar gramm kommts auch nciht mehr an 
aber hätte eigentlich schon gerne so ne 20mm schnellspannachse...

hast du deine totem noch (mit funktionierender mc?)


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Februar 2008)

Behalt die totem...
[mädchenmodus an] die 66 kauf ich mir schon....wär ja blöd wenn wir mit der gleichen Gobel rumfahn...  [mädchenmodus aus]


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2008)

Zeit: 11 Uhr? Wo ist der klassische Treffpunkt?

Ich bin übrigens auch 2Wochen lang nichts gefahren ( Lungenentzündung bis Sa. ) diese Woche hab ich aber immerhin 2Stunden zusammengebracht.

Hat von Euch wer zufällig ein 36er o.ä. Kettenblatt und n Bashguard?


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Februar 2008)

Nen bashguard hätte ich (für 32 Zähne)


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Nen bashguard hätte ich (für 32 Zähne)



Danke, aber nen 32er hab ich auch. Würde aber gerne ein größeres Blatt vorne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (22. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> du hast a keine 08er rc-3 oda?



Nö - da kann ich nicht mithalten.... hab nur ne 07er ATA und die fahr ich auch nur auf 170mm von wegen der geometrie vom rahmen und so. (außerdem ist der rahmen auch nur für 170mm zugelassen)
aber ne feine gobl die 66 - kann mir nicht recht vorstellen dass die totem da mitkommt. aber was red ich - ich kann ja keine von beiden ans limit fahren ohne mir dabei weh zu tun  

lg,
tim


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Zeit: 11 Uhr? Wo ist der klassische Treffpunkt?
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch 2Wochen lang nichts gefahren ( Lungenentzündung bis Sa. ) diese Woche hab ich aber immerhin 2Stunden zusammengebracht.
> 
> Hat von Euch wer zufällig ein 36er o.ä. Kettenblatt und n Bashguard?



ha - ein leidensgenosse.
hab seit 2 wochen husten der mich wach hält. heute hats mir dann gereicht und ich hab mit antibiotika angefangen. vor allem auch weils atmen weh getan hat.

war vorhin dann mal mit meinem neuen spielzeug ( http://www.powerkites.de/modules.php?name=prod&art=Beamer_III ) draussen, aber nach 20min war ich total im eimer, einfach zu windig im moment

lg,
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Zeit: 11 Uhr? Wo ist der klassische Treffpunkt?
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch 2Wochen lang nichts gefahren ( Lungenentzündung bis Sa. ) diese Woche hab ich aber immerhin 2Stunden zusammengebracht.
> 
> Hat von Euch wer zufällig ein 36er o.ä. Kettenblatt und n Bashguard?



Ich hab einen für n 100100er Kettenblatt...  allerdings ist der schon gebrochen hält aber noch wie Sau.


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Februar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Nen bashguard hätte ich (für 32 Zähne)



http://www.guardkit.com/de/
is aber auch nur für 32 zähne


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

Der klassische Treffpunkt in der Mitte ist immer, jetzt leicht abgeändrert, da wo der rosane Pfeil ist.

Würde aber 11:30 vorschlagen...wäre sonst ein wenig eng für mich 

Routenvorschlag: 
Auto-Weißenstein-Turm-Pilz-Saubadfelsen-Naturlehrpfad-Räuber/Vogelfelsen-Pfaben-KaffeKuchenSchnitzelWurstbrot-Turm-Katzentrögel-nach rechts-Weißenstein-Kibitzstein-Auto.

Bild vom klassischen Treffpunkt folgt noch...kann gerade keinen Memorystick in den Puter stecken 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

So hier mal das Treffpunktbild.
Ist Gegenüber vom Wanderparkplatz auf der Rennstrecke nach Friedenfels.


@TvH: HmmH...ein Beamer....irgendwie hab ich die Dinger anders in Erinnerung.
Lebe lang und in Gesundheit 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (22. Februar 2008)

Also So um 11:30 Uhr auf der großen Teerplatte an der Rennstrecke....hm....bin dabei


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Februar 2008)

@jörg hast du noch deine totem?funktioniert die MC bei dir?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Routenvorschlag:
> Auto-Weißenstein-Turm-Pilz-Saubadfelsen-Naturlehrpfad-Räuber/Vogelfelsen-Pfaben-KaffeKuchenSchnitzelWurstbrot-Turm-Katzentrögel-nach rechts-Weißenstein-Kibitzstein-Auto.


 
hmm ... zweimal turm ... hätt ich dir gar net zugetraut


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @jörg hast du noch deine totem?funktioniert die MC bei dir?


 
hab zwar keine totem ... aber die lyrik die ich hab ist der größte mist den ich bisher hatte


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... zweimal turm ... hätt ich dir gar net zugetraut



Hast net gemerkt das die Tourenplanung notfalls einen Notausgang hat 

@Klabauter: nein 


G.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2008)

Kaffee im Drehrestaurant? Rentner erschrecken?
Also 11.30! Ich riskiers halt mal mit Euch zu fahren!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Kaffee im Drehrestaurant? Rentner erschrecken?
> Also 11.30! Ich riskiers halt mal mit Euch zu fahren!



Neeee, natürlich beim Zrenner wegen der....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2008)

nöö net drehrestaurant...  zrenner da wo die hübschen bedienungen sind...wenn sie da sind.

Uff 1130 so früh schon... ja ich versuch des mal irgendwie hin zu bekommen.

Glaub des ist grad nicht verstanden worden dass ich noch nen Bashguard für 36Z in average conditions hab...  aber trotzdem funktionstüchtig...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> .... average conditions hab...  aber trotzdem funktionstüchtig...



Heißt des wortspieltechnisch in 2 Hälften 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2008)

@ jörg.   

@ franzam

deswegen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt des wortspieltechnisch in 2 Hälften
> 
> 
> G.



nee der ist schon noch ganz und funktioniert a noch. hat halt nen riss


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> nöö net drehrestaurant...  zrenner da wo die hübschen bedienungen sind...wenn sie da sind.
> 
> Uff 1130 so früh schon... ja ich versuch des mal irgendwie hin zu bekommen.
> 
> Glaub des ist grad nicht verstanden worden dass ich noch nen Bashguard für 36Z in average conditions hab...  aber trotzdem funktionstüchtig...



mich hat nur das 100100 irritiert. Ist es für 4 Loch Kettenblätter o. 5 loch?

und 11.30 ist nicht früh!


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2008)

Muß ma von der Burg Weißenstein- Kibitzstein runter immernoch durch die 2 kleinen engen Felsen? 
Da schrammt bei mir immer die Gabel und der Hinterbau an. 
Früher gings da links vorbei. Da liegt noch so ein alter Baum den man weg räumen könnte...


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> mich hat nur das 100100 irritiert. Ist es für 4 Loch Kettenblätter o. 5 loch?
> 
> und 11.30 ist nicht früh!



ist 4 loch.

1130 ist nur früh weil ich von heut auf morgen auf der kössaine übernachten tu und dann mit frühstück und allem drum und drann wirds da weng eng. aber ich versuch des mal zu schaffen.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2008)

was willstn auf der koesseine? liegt ja netmal schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was willstn auf der koesseine? liegt ja netmal schnee



Er will seine roten Blutkörperchen vermehren 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Februar 2008)

wieso hast na du dei totem nimmer?was hast dir als ersatz eingebaut ?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Muß ma von der Burg Weißenstein- Kibitzstein runter immernoch durch die 2 kleinen engen Felsen?
> Da schrammt bei mir immer die Gabel und der Hinterbau an.
> Früher gings da links vorbei. Da liegt noch so ein alter Baum den man weg räumen könnte...



Meinst du nicht rechts vorbei und der Baum ist ansich weg.
Eseiden du meinst nicht die Stelle wo es auf die Forststraße raußgeht.

Hab heute nommal 23Euro für Medikamente blechen müssen 
Und die die net funktioniert haben konnte ich netmal zurückgeben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wieso hast na du dei totem nimmer?was hast dir als ersatz eingebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (23. Februar 2008)

oke...eine gelungende Alternative  
aber für mich wohl zu groß und zu schwer


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht rechts vorbei und der Baum ist ansich weg.
> Eseiden du meinst nicht die Stelle wo es auf die Forststraße raußgeht.
> 
> Hab heute nommal 23Euro für Medikamente blechen müssen
> ...




1. mein ich nicht. es ist ungefähr in der Mitte von dem Stück. aber vielleicht fährt ihr anders.

2. probier mal Broncholind-Tropfen von Klosterfrau -greislich aber wirkt!
und Zinnkrautsaft - noch greislicher , hilft aber auch! :kotz:


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2008)

Soll ich etzt morgen mit Klickies fahren oder mit Flat?
Flat bin ich noch nicht so gewohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Soll ich etzt morgen mit Klickies fahren oder mit Flat?
> Flat bin ich noch nicht so gewohnt



Mit Flats natürlich....sonst gewöhnst du dich nie drann 

Bin letzten paar mal den Kibitztrail mit dem RMX gefahren und da ist der relativ flowig, bzw. es gibt eigentlich keine Stelle wo man sich Gedanken macht, drum kann ich mich net an so eine Stelle erinnern 

@Klabauter: Ist die WC, die leichteste aller Marzocchi Öl/Stah....ähh Titanfewdermodelle.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Soll ich etzt morgen mit Klickies fahren oder mit Flat?
> Flat bin ich noch nicht so gewohnt



Mit Flats natürlich....sonst gewöhnst du dich nie drann 

Bin letzten paar mal den Kibitztrail mit dem RMX gefahren und da ist der relativ flowig, bzw. es gibt eigentlich keine Stelle wo man sich Gedanken macht, drum kann ich mich net an so eine Stelle erinnern 

@Klabauter: Ist die WC, die leichteste aller Marzocchi Öl/Stah....ähh Titanfedermodelle.

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit Flats natürlich....sonst gewöhnst du dich nie drann
> 
> Bin letzten paar mal den Kibitztrail mit dem RMX gefahren und da ist der relativ flowig, bzw. es gibt eigentlich keine Stelle wo man sich Gedanken macht, drum kann ich mich net an so eine Stelle erinnern
> G.


hängt halt auch vom können ab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Februar 2008)

@stefan: wie?, du übernachtest auf der kösseine? krieg ich eine genauere beschreibung??


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2008)

Naja hochlaufen, paar trinken Schlafen aufstehen Frühstücken runterlaufen... 

Oder was hast du jetzt gemeint?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Februar 2008)

ja. hmm. schön!!  nein, des meint ich schon. nur wo man da schläft, weis ich net. in einem zimmer? oder draussen in einem schlafsack?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Februar 2008)

oh! meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren (Damen hab ich hier noch keine gsehn, zumindest nicht von einem LB photografiert). Wo schicken sie denn Ihre Dämpfer ein? meiner saut. und die verlangen immer gleich pauschal neunzig euro *heul*

@Herr Klabautermän: ich hab da noch das Auto-problem: es gehört nämlich noch nicht mir, bzw. uns, weil wir werden uns zu zweit eins teilen, aber ich werds mir ausleihen können schon mal, hoff ich. nur hab ich schiss, mit dem teil nach italien zu fahren.
das auto is zustandsmäßig mein altes, welches bekanntlich verreckt is, nur noch nicht verreckt. brrrr...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2008)

wasn jetz mit ostern? langsam müss mer da was festlegen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2008)

Ostern...festlegen...hmmmh...da versteckt man doch was.

Hab im Internet gelesen heute war Kaugummiboden.
Kann ich fei morgen net auchnoch gebrauchen 

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2008)

war heut mit meim Mädel im Steinwald spazieren.

Hoffentlich sind morgen nicht so viele Leute unterwegs. Bei der Ruine Weißenstein hätt man heut meinen können es gibt Freibier


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2008)

koesseine war ruhig heut ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> koesseine war ruhig heut ...



Stimmt, der Kösserparkplatz war bis auf 2 Autos leer  
Das hätte es früher net gegeben, da hätte man auf der Straße parken müsen.

Meine einzige aktivität gestern waren diese 3m 5+ Kante.

@Stefan: Letztes Jahr haben wir gestern diesen Rigel gegessen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2008)

http://www.file-upload.net/download-686767/R-Sued.RL1SU.S.3064693.pdf.html

... musst so kommen da viel zu riskant gebaut  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn du des schon sagst denke ich, ohne sie zu kennen, war sie schon etwas zu krass.
Denke da nur an den GK-Dh der mir viel zu krass ist.

Aber immer gleich, auch wenn eh net erlaubt war, verbieten 
Die Straße wo die Fußgängerin zusammengefahren worden ist (unten rechts) scheint ja auch net zu passen, sonst wäre ja nichts passiert, aber da ist alles normal.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Kösserparkplatz war bis auf 2 Autos leer
> Das hätte es früher net gegeben, da hätte man auf der Straße parken müsen.
> 
> Meine einzige aktivität gestern waren diese 3m 5+ Kante.
> ...



1. Was ist des fürn Mädl?
2. Ist des Chrashpad wirklich orange?
3. Boah war der Riegel eklig!!
4. Geh mal ans telefon!


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.file-upload.net/download-686767/R-Sued.RL1SU.S.3064693.pdf.html
> 
> ... musst so kommen da viel zu riskant gebaut  ...




kann ich den Link in Open trails anbringen?


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> oh! meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren (Damen hab ich hier noch keine gsehn, zumindest nicht von einem LB photografiert). Wo schicken sie denn Ihre Dämpfer ein? meiner saut. und die verlangen immer gleich pauschal neunzig euro *heul*




Ja mit sowas wirst rechnen müssen.
Wobei 90 ja noch recht günstig ist.

Hab damals nen guten hunderter bezahlt.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ha - ein leidensgenosse.
> hab seit 2 wochen husten der mich wach hält. heute hats mir dann gereicht und ich hab mit antibiotika angefangen. vor allem auch weils atmen weh getan hat.
> 
> war vorhin dann mal mit meinem neuen spielzeug ( http://www.powerkites.de/modules.php?name=prod&art=Beamer_III ) draussen, aber nach 20min war ich total im eimer, einfach zu windig im moment
> ...



jetzt seh ichs erst...

in welcher größe hast den?
Hast da mal nen Kurs gemacht?


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> jetzt seh ichs erst...
> 
> in welcher größe hast den?
> Hast da mal nen Kurs gemacht?


Hab ihn in 5m2. einen kurs hab ich (noch) nicht gemacht. flieg das ding derzeit aus dem stand.
beim aus derhand fliegen geht das tierisch auf die arme, nun bin ich auf die idee gekommen das teil über ne panikschlaufe und nen tampen in den klettergurt einzubinden.   dafür hab ich dann auch die komplette dh-ausrüstung an.

der beamer hat net viel lift- trotzdem war ich schon einen meter hoch in der luft.
werd erstmal ein wenig erfahrung sammeln und dann einen buggy (oder board) kurs mitmachen. für snowkiten reicht der zug wohl nicht aus - aber das kann ich erste testen wenn ich besser damit umgehen kann und wenn irgendwann mal wieder schnee abseits der pisten liegt  

aber riesen-fetz is es schon   und sau gefährlich!


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wasn jetz mit ostern? langsam müss mer da was festlegen



Also wie gesagt ich bin für Bozen !
Die Frage is nur ob wir dann kurzfristig, wenn wir wissen, dass top Wetter wird Zimmer suchen (Jugi) oder ob wir jetz schon was buchen !?

Wer is überhaupt alles dabei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2008)

ich wär gern dabei!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 1. Was ist des fürn Mädl?
> 2. Ist des Chrashpad wirklich orange?
> 3. Boah war der Riegel eklig!!
> 4. Geh mal ans telefon!



1. Das ist kein Mädel!!!!!
2. Ja
3. War von der Marina, gell 
4. Ok´e, steh jetzt vor dem Telefon....und was soll ich jetzt tun?

@Franzam: Zur Frage ob des so was wird mit dem Fotographieren. Fehlt zwar einer, aber aber ansich funktionierts 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (24. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich wär gern dabei!




ich a,aber am 14.3 weiss i nu net ob ich da a kann!da hab ich nämlich geburtstag


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2008)

Schee wars heit! Hat mir echt Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren 
( Schleimermodus wieder aus )


@Jörg: ist besser worden als ich gedacht hätte


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2008)

Ja, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Komischerweise gehts mir jetzt besser wie die ganze Woche zusammen 
Vielleicht hätte ich mich doch net schonen sollen und mich eher anstrengen müssen.
Könnte aber auch an dem hier liegen http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230150475597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=013 von dem ich mir nach dem Bad gerade das 2te Glas eingeschenkt habe 

@Stefan: Doch, hat des klassische Schaltauge. Vielleicht steigere ich ja auch mal mit.
Ein Rocky des es nur 1 mal gibt und in der Nacht leuchtet hätte schon was 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2008)

klabauter: ich glaub bei bozen handelt sichs ums osterwochenende...oder, supah?


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Februar 2008)

Hab mir ezt doch die 66 geholt...
Neue Gabel neues Glück


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2008)

@ Klabauter. und neue Gabeln kehren gut...  

@ Jörg ja mach mal  bin ja mal gespannt für was der weg geht.
und auf dem foto fehlen schon 2 bis 2,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2008)

Da sind jetzt mind. 2,5 mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2008)

Der Typ der links neben mir sitzt macht einen relativ verhaltensagestörrten Eindruck ´

@Plattenfan: Hab mittlerweile schon mmal Freitag frei 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2008)

@Emän und SuperG: Werde euch sicherheitshalber, damit ihr keinen Blödsinn macht, am Wocheneden net alleine lassen. 

@Franzam: Hast du eigentlich unter der Woche auch Zeit. 
Also nächste unter der Woche für so eine Felsblockerkundungsrunde?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2008)

deshalb wird das wetter schlecht ... jaja


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> deshalb wird das wetter schlecht ... jaja



Von wegen schlecht.






Des Zeichen ist doch garnet so schlecht...zumindest für Wintersport.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2008)

träum weiter ... schön wird das alles net ... viel zu warm jetz ... regnen solls auch noch ... sch....


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Februar 2008)

@Jörg
Cool fährtst mit?!  

Wir sind ja in Kitz...dann fahma halt bei schei* Wetter immerzu in der Champagner Gondel


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2008)

@ Jörg:

evtl. ging Do nachmittag. Da soll es auch ein kleines Zwischenhoch geben


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Jörg:
> 
> evtl. ging Do nachmittag. Da soll es auch ein kleines Zwischenhoch geben



Du meinst jetzt bestimmt diese unter der Woche?
Ich meinte erst nächste unter der Woche.
Hab diese Woche eine beknackte Arbeitszeit. 
Aber diesen Donnerstag hätte ich nur von Früh (mittelfrühes Früh) bis 15Uhr zeit.

@SuppenG: Gibts dann auch eine Kaffeegondel...champagner ist eklehaft.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2008)

@Klabauter: Mach mal ein Bild von der Achse deiner neuen Gobel...natürlich hochauflösend und so das man die Achse mit der Maus virtuell drehen und wenden  kann.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt bestimmt diese unter der Woche?
> Ich meinte erst nächste unter der Woche.
> Hab diese Woche eine beknackte Arbeitszeit.
> Aber diesen Donnerstag hätte ich nur von Früh (mittelfrühes Früh) bis 15Uhr zeit.
> ...



 nächste Woche kann ich es noch nicht sagen, bzw. nur kurzfristig was planen. Aber  ein Nachmittag sollte drin sein


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Klabauter: Mach mal ein Bild von der Achse deiner neuen Gobel...natürlich hochauflösend und so das man die Achse mit der Maus virtuell drehen und wenden  kann.
> 
> G.




Wird n bissl dauern glaube ich!Cheetah hat die Gabel bestellt und wenn die da ist ,muss ich erst meine alte da hinschicken und bekomm die 66 erst dann zugeschickt!

aber dann können wir gerne... nee...wir müssen mal eine runde fahren,da darfst du sie dann auch ausgiebig anschauen


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Februar 2008)

gerade gefunden:


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> nächste Woche kann ich es noch nicht sagen, bzw. nur kurzfristig was planen. Aber  ein Nachmittag sollte drin sein



Ja, des hört sich doch gut an, da hab ich jeden Nachmittag frei

@Klabauter: Schon mal ein Anfang 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte nächste Woche normalerweise auch jeden Tag frei


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Ich hätte nächste Woche normalerweise auch jeden Tag frei



so genau wollt ich es gar nicht wissen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Februar 2008)

pah!!!

klabauterman, ich kenn mi im moment noch niad aus, weil grad gaaar nix hinhaut... aber 10 bis 14 bzw. wochende danach noch dazu musst ma ja scho was machen.


und dann is ja da noch das osterwochenende, lieber eMan und supah 

ach oh weh...


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Februar 2008)

aaaaaalllssoooo... bis 14 hab ich immer zeit!am 14.3 ists mir eher unangenehm,weil ich da geburtstag hab und  15.3-17.3 bin ich wahrscheinlich skifahren!

aber ich beobachte einfach mal was sich so entwickelt und schliess mich dann einfach an oder halt nicht


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2008)

@ jörg

alles klar bist dabei. Müssen dann nur noch klären wie wir des mit dem Fahren machen weil ich nicht 5 + Ski ins Auto bekomm. 
Evtl kann aber Marina mit den anderen im Auto mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg
> 
> alles klar bist dabei. Müssen dann nur noch klären wie wir des mit dem Fahren machen weil ich nicht 5 + Ski ins Auto bekomm.
> Evtl kann aber Marina mit den anderen im Auto mitfahren.



Notfalls lassen wir einfach die Ski daheim und fahren nur Champagner Gondel 
Der Eman, der alte Schwarzseher, meint eh das es nur regnet und schlecht wettert und noch viele andere solchen Sachen. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2008)

So seh ich des aber leider auch.

So Treffpunkt bei mir zwischen 4.30 und 4.45 Uhr am freitag. 
Fahrt nach Pressath dort dann Treffen mit den anderen. Abfahrt im Konvoy von dort ca 5.15 und dann schlagen wir zwischen 6.15 und 6.30 in regensburg ein, Eman einladen und dann weiter nach Kitz

Sollten dann so um 9 - halb 10 in Kitz sein, bei gemütlicher Fahrt 

edit:
Hab eben gehört es gibt kleinere bis größere Probleme.... ähhhh ich berichte wenn ich was genaueres weiß


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2008)

@Stefan: Ja, des hört sich nach Probleme an 


@Franzam: Schau den könnte ich dir anbieten. Mußt halt ein paar Aufkleber draufpichen.

G.


----------



## Max 1990 (26. Februar 2008)

Dere, bin heut mal wieder ne kleine komode runde gefahren finger geht a scho wieder so lang man ihn nicht einsetzt zum schalten oder festhalten  also wenn am we wieder was zusammengeht wär ich ws wieder mit dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2008)

Bist ja noch jung, da wächst ja auf alle Fälle wieder alles zusammen 

@Osterer: Hab jetzt auch mal geschaut wann Ostern ist.
Würde auch für die Bozener Gegend tendieren.
Und wenn ich da runterfahr kommt bei mir auf jedenfall am ersten oder am letzten Tag der 4er Trail von ganz oben + die Caidom2008 Strecke dazu.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2008)

@Stefan: Deswegen war ich die Stunde im Keller und du hast mich net erreicht.
Hab mir noch einen Drill Instruktor gebastellt....gabs damals von Amazing Toys zu einer Zeit wo du noch net auf der Welt warst.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Osterer: Hab jetzt auch mal geschaut wann Ostern ist.
> Würde auch für die Bozener Gegend tendieren.
> Und wenn ich da runterfahr kommt bei mir auf jedenfall am ersten oder am letzten Tag der 4er Trail von ganz oben + die Caidom2008 Strecke dazu.
> 
> G.



 perfekt


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist ja noch jung, da wächst ja auf alle Fälle wieder alles zusammen
> 
> @Osterer: Hab jetzt auch mal geschaut wann Ostern ist.
> Würde auch für die Bozener Gegend tendieren.
> ...


 
dir is schon klar das noch winter ist ... und auch in brixen auf 2000 m schnee liegen wird


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2008)

@Jörg, der passt doch einwandfrei, nehm ich gerne


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dir is schon klar das noch winter ist ... und auch in brixen auf 2000 m schnee liegen wird




Des gleiche wollt ich auch sagen....


@Jörg 
Is deine BozenTrailkarte emailversendbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2008)

Ja, die Sache mit dem Schnee habe ich auch schon im Hinterkopf und da werde ich mich natürlich noch genauer informieren.

Habe mir eben mal das Marzocchi Steckachsensystem angesehen um der ganzen Diskussion mal ein Ende zu machen.
Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, einfach zuknüppeln so fest wie es geht und fertig.
Und damits net zu fest ist, ist da so eine Art Ratsche drinn die bei einer gewissen Kraft überspringt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2008)

dann hatte marzocchi sicher nen patentprob ... weil meine steckachse klemmt so wie die rockshox ...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2008)




----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2008)

@ jörg, ich weiß nur noch nicht für was des gut sein soll, hab mich aber nicht wirklich gedanken dazu gemacht jetzt.

@ eman was ist deees...


----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2008)

recht sulziger Schnee?


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Februar 2008)

brixen?
schaut net nach viel schnee aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, die 6 Brixenwebcäms hab ich mir gestern auch schon angeschaut 

@Stawouldbur: Sieht auch net schlimmer auch wie dieses Jahr im Sommer, oder.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2008)

Die hier ist besser 








G.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Februar 2008)

gutgut...da werde ich schon mal nicht zum skifahren hinfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, die 6 Brixenwebcäms hab ich mir gestern auch schon angeschaut


 
naja wennst du die bilder positiv wertest ... ok


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja wennst du die bilder positiv wertest ... ok



Der Schnee kann innerhalb von 2 Tagen weg sein....ein kleiner Vulkanausbruch und die Lava schmilzt ihn weg.
Man darf keine Möglichkeit außer betracht ziehen, auch wenn sie noch so unwahrscheinlich ist. 

Hast net gelesen, Leute die positiv denken leben länger.
Deine Lebenserwartung ist echt net die Beste....wollt ich ja bloß mal sagen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2008)

jaja ... träum weiter und denk positiv


----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Schnee kann innerhalb von 2 Tagen weg sein....ein kleiner Vulkanausbruch und die Lava schmilzt ihn weg.
> Man darf keine Möglichkeit außer betracht ziehen, auch wenn sie noch so unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> Hast net gelesen, Leute die positiv denken leben länger.
> ...



Wenns einen Vulkanausbruch gibt, würd ich auch mitfahren. Das wollt ich schon immer mal sehen


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Februar 2008)

gut, dann pack ich vorsichtshalber mal die Lavaski mit ein


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2008)

wenn man den wetterbericht so hört wär ne sturmausrüstung besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn man den wetterbericht so hört wär ne sturmausrüstung besser



Deine Lebenserwartung schwindet weiter. 

G.


----------



## franzam (28. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> gut, dann pack ich vorsichtshalber mal die Lavaski mit ein


Meine Lavaski sind leider schon veraltet!
 Aber ich hab irgendwo noch ne uralte Bike-Bravo mit einem Artikel über Vulkan u. Lavabiking auf Hawai. Fahren auf frisch erkalteter Lava immer mit dem Risiko doch noch einzubrechen und als Grillwürstchgen zu enden...


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Februar 2008)

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2008)

@jörg ...

nehm den laptop mit ... wennst ne schönes vid hast ... mitbringen


----------



## Stylo77 (28. Februar 2008)

bozen ist definitv schneefrei !


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2008)

@Klabauter: Wo?

@Eman: Ok´e.

@Stylo: Warst wohl unten?

@Franzam: Nächste Woche fahr´mer mal die Felsrunde...egal welches Wetter, oder? 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (28. Februar 2008)

Verrat ich nicht  

vielleeeeeicht zeig ichs dir mal,wenn ich da selber erfolgreich drüber bin  

ich hab nächste Woche wahrscheinlich kein Einsatzfähiges Bike,weil nächste Woche meine 66 bei Cheetah ankommen sollte...


----------



## Stylo77 (28. Februar 2008)

@ jörg JA !


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> bozen ist definitv schneefrei !


 
bozen is eh klar ... der jörg spricht von brixen und bereichen über 2000 m


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Februar 2008)

Gähhhn ...na dann bis Montag.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Februar 2008)

@klabautermann: ???


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Februar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @klabautermann: ???



Vielleicht gibts noch 1-2 Bilder vom Rest


----------



## Max 1990 (1. März 2008)

Moing moing, wie schauts eig morgen aus hat wer lust ne runde mitzufahrn??
Vl wenns geht auch scho vormittag?


Mfg Max


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Moing moing, wie schauts eig morgen aus hat wer lust ne runde mitzufahrn??
> Vl wenns geht auch scho vormittag?
> 
> 
> Mfg Max




Ich denke da solltest as Fichtenmoped mitnehmen


----------



## Max 1990 (1. März 2008)

Ma schuan denk dase etz dann scho ma ne kleine urnde fahr und schau wie des alles ausschaut ob viel windbruch und so is aber denk fast das die schönen wege schon frei sind   hoff ich zumindest ma


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Ma schuan denk dase etz dann scho ma ne kleine urnde fahr und schau wie des alles ausschaut ob viel windbruch und so is aber denk fast das die schönen wege schon frei sind   hoff ich zumindest ma



Erzähl dann mal wies war. Wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt, fahr ich morgn mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (1. März 2008)

Hi,
ja morgen Vormittag hört sich gut an......bin dabei....außer es ist so a Wetter wie das vor 2 Stunden 

Werde mal die Klapsäge einp.


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja morgen Vormittag hört sich gut an......bin dabei....außer es ist so a Wetter wie das vor 2 Stunden
> 
> Werde mal die Klapsäge einp.



na is der Max noch unterwegs? Net dass es zuviel Windbruch gibt und er nimmer heim findet 

Mir habn noch 65kmh Wind


----------



## Max 1990 (1. März 2008)

Also bin heut ne kleine runde richtung weißenstein und oberpfalzturm gefarhn und es liegen schon einige Bäume in weg aber es geht zum fahren und walsarbeiter sin auch schon unterwegs gewesen um alles zu räumen


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Warst du mitn Big Hit unterwegs, oder hast du noch was anderes?


----------



## Max 1990 (1. März 2008)

Nö nur mein veraltetes big hit   !!! Aber des langt für mich wie schauts etz mit morgen aus wo wolln ma eig fahrn oder fährt überhaupt wer mit


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich fahr ich mit. Es kann aber sein, dass ich in der Früh noch arbeiten muß 

Sag Zeit und Treffpunkt morgen vormittag. Wenn ich da bin fahr ich mit. Warten braucht ihr nicht!


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. März 2008)

Also bei mir schaut`s jetzt erst mal Apfel aus mit Fahren  

Bis Mittag alles verplant......um 1 muß i was anschauen und evtl. gleich mitnehmen 

also vor halb 3 wird da nix gehen.....und dann sollte i auch mal wieder was mit den Kids machen  

Aber wenn alles so läuft wie i mir des denk, dann fahr i ab Mitte nächster Woche nur noch Rad


----------



## Max 1990 (1. März 2008)

also mir is egal können auch namido fahrn   entscheidet mal wies euch basst bin auf alle fälle dabei


----------



## Max 1990 (1. März 2008)

ich sag etz einfach ma 11 am parkplatz in friedenfels und dann ne schöne runde durchn steinwald  wenn net könnts ja einfach ne sms schreiben bei änderung weil i muss etz furtgeh lool       016093602620   

Mfg Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (1. März 2008)

Ja schau ma mal......viel Spaß dann morgen.

Und fall beim tanzen ned auf deinen Daumen


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Viel Spass 

Morgen muß ich nachmittag wahlsitzen


----------



## Klabauterman (1. März 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> 016093602620
> 
> Mfg Max



is n bissl ungeschickt in einem öffentlichemForum die Handynummer zu hinterlassen   kann doch Hinz und Kunz lesen!
Schick halt ne PM


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> is n bissl ungeschickt in einem öffentlichemForum die Handynummer zu hinterlassen   kann doch Hinz und Kunz lesen!
> Schick halt ne PM



Vielleicht hofft er auf Anrufe von hübschen Bikerinnen...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2008)

so back in rgbg ...

supersch... wetter ... so wenig skigefahrn an 3 tagen bin ich noch nie ... aber überlebt


----------



## franzam (2. März 2008)

War etzt heut wer biken?

@EMan: wars mehr Hüttengaudi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> @EMan: wars mehr Hüttengaudi?




Nö, wir sind schon gefahren solange wie es ging.....und noch etwas länger
Hätte wohl doch ein Bild von den abwechselnd links und rechts 70° nach oben stehenden Gondeln die sich dabei noch um ihre eigene Achse drehten machen sollen.
Aber hatte zuviel Angst das ein waagrecht fliegendes Eiskristall mein Objektiv der Kamera durchschlägt. 

Und wann haste die Woche mal Zeit. 
Wettertechnisch schauts ja Di und Mi garnet so schlecht aus wenn man noch schlechteres Wetter als Maßstab nimmt. 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. März 2008)

Hat der Sturm so arg gehaust?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2008)

Mhm sagen wir mal so es war eine neue Grenzwerterfahrung auf die ich aber irgendwie auch verzichten hätte können.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2008)

spannend wars ... und nur das zweitschlimmste was ich erlebt hab 

im nachhinein hat das liftpersonal denk ich mal ganz schön geschwitzt das sie net früher keinen mehr in den lift gelassen haben ...


----------



## Klabauterman (2. März 2008)

ich sehe schon ihr hattet euren spaß .. kurz vorm abstürzen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (2. März 2008)

@Max 
warst heute unterwegs? 
wenn ja...wie siehts denn im wald aus...viele Bäume im Weg??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2008)

naja zum abstürzen hat schon noch was gefehlt  

die skisaison kann ich auf jedenfall so net abschließen 



hmm hat im sommer wer bock ... 
day 1: schöne biketour zillertal mayerhofen ....
day 2: wasserskifahrn hintertuxer gletscher  

...wenn mer ostern nach bozen wolln sollt mer schon langsam was festlegen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. März 2008)

ich weiss nicht, in welche richtung ich des osterwochenende ausdehnen kann... werd ich wohl durchmachen müssen, um viel mitzukriegen.

los, macht was aus, so wies aussieht kann ich nächste woche ein auto auf mich anmelden 
also is zumindest der würzburg-steinwald-weg scho gesichert...


----------



## franzam (2. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nö, wir sind schon gefahren solange wie es ging.....und noch etwas länger
> Hätte wohl doch ein Bild von den abwechselnd links und rechts 70° nach oben stehenden Gondeln die sich dabei noch um ihre eigene Achse drehten machen sollen.
> Aber hatte zuviel Angst das ein waagrecht fliegendes Eiskristall mein Objektiv der Kamera durchschlägt.
> 
> ...



Dienstag leider nicht, da hab ich Genossenschaftssitzung.
Kann ich Dir kurzfristig bescheid geben?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

Wäre auch net tragisch wenn es die Woche nix wird, dann kann ich auch noch einwenig auskurieren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (3. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja zum abstürzen hat schon noch was gefehlt
> 
> die skisaison kann ich auf jedenfall so net abschließen
> 
> ...



Ja so kann ma des net abschließen....

Bozen....willst net warten bis ma weiß was für Wetter wird?  
Hast dir gestern a GPS ausgesucht?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2008)

gps.... mhm

gibt es solche gps-programme auch für handy


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2008)

das ding da wär die optimallösung ... mittlerweile haben die dinger sehr empfindliche GPS empfänger ... 25h betriebszeit ... mignonbatterien ... also wechselbar was bei outdoornutzung schon wichtig is.










kleiner wär das ...









problem ... für italien gibts keine passenden gps karten 

das ding hatt ich mal nach zu xc-zeiten  ... war das erste mal auf der koesseine damit (recht spartanisches ding ... richtig gut hat das damals alles net hingehauen ... aber mittlerweile is das alles glaub ich schon besser ... vorallem PC-Programm seitig)


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

Hmmmh...schaut nach Steinzeit aus 

Des hier macht mir einen gesünderen jüngeren Eindruck 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321483


Und hast dir die neuen BOS Sachen für dein neues Dh-Rad schon bestellt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2008)

das colorado kann net mehr als das etrex legend .... bessere grafik und doppelt so teuer ... zu teuer ums aufs bike zu schnallen ...

BOS sachen?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das colorado kann net mehr als das etrex legend .... bessere grafik und doppelt so teuer ... zu teuer ums aufs bike zu schnallen ...
> 
> BOS sachen?



Hmmh, wie ich des geschrieben hab war nur des Bild von dem untersten zu sehen.
Die oberen 2 Waren nicht existent 

BOS Sachen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324175

Bist doch der klassische Kandidat dafür  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2008)

bos ... ne ... boxxer wc is riskant genug 

schau mal wie gross (Mbyte mein ich) dein bozenkartending is


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bos ... ne ... boxxer wc is riskant genug
> 
> schau mal wie gross (Mbyte mein ich) dein bozenkartending is



Alle Ordner zusammen haben so ca. 17 mal 600 Mb (hab gerade nur einen defekten Taschenrechner)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2008)

17 mal 600 mbyte ... haha ... das willst runtergeladen haben ... schau mal nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

Tüüütütüüüü....ok´e 17 mal 600 Kb 

Aber des eigentlich tragische ist ja das es zu jeder Tour auch GPS Daten gab......
....die ich natürlich nicht habe.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2008)

dann schick mal so nen 600 kbyte ding


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann schick mal so nen 600 kbyte ding



Kann ja keine so Dinger mit Freenet verschicken...nur Einzelteile...zu kompliziert.
Morgen eventuell....


G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2008)

@eman

was für ein neuer dh´ler wird es denn nun?

stand bestimmt hier schon mal drin, nur schreibt ihr so schnell, dass ich nicht alles mitlesen kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2008)

das da ...






mit das da wahrscheinlich ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2008)

Da sind ja Blutspritzer am Rahmen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2008)

schick, schick...aber das werden sicher nicht die einzigen blutspritzer bleiben, wenn der eman seine opfer wieder platt macht.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2008)

Ja schick ist es wirklich und hat hauptsächlich den Vorteil das man nicht viel Technik kaputt machen kann....
....weil Elektroniker und mechanische Teile harmonieren net immer gut 

Am o und d von Moorewood hinten hat es sogar schon eine Sturtzoptiklackierung.
Dadurch wird es beim Eman auch länger neu ausschauen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2008)

ich stürz doch seltens ...

nur in 5 sekundenmulden ... mit neuen helmen oder neuen bikes


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2008)

Gibt aber selteneres......Fernsehgeräte, Centstücke und nicht zu vergessen die Wasserstoffatome 

Damit andere auch wissen was du meinst 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. März 2008)

woher ist denn das??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. März 2008)

eMan, warum eigentlich niad sowas?:
http://www.versuscycles.com/weaponx_detail.html


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> eMan, warum eigentlich niad sowas?:
> http://www.versuscycles.com/weaponx_detail.html



viel zu viele lager, die der diplom elektroniker warten müsste. ich seh es ja bei mir, wie man vor dreck kaum noch lack sieht.  

ich würde ihm ja auch das hier raten: http://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Store4/Shops/61126790/Products/3011/Archimedes-DH-Crown-evo-V-2.jpg

damit würde er ein südschwedische randpolen firma unterstützen. quasi "made in germany" aber angesichts des rahmenpreises kann ich verstehen, wenn man da ein wenig auf alternativen schaut.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> viel zu viele lager, die der diplom elektroniker warten müsste. ich seh es ja bei mir, wie man vor dreck kaum noch lack sieht.


 
diplom elektroniker ... was bin ich denn jetzt noch alles  

sogar nen schlechter ET ing is immer noch nen guter maschinenbauer  

zonenschein .. net im traum ...


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zonenschein .. net im traum ...



gibt es einen grund?

ich find den touren hardtail rahmen sehr nett, aber von dem bergabräder hab ich ja net soviel plan. find den oben genannten optisch sehr schlicht. aber funktion geht ja vor optik.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2008)

hmm naja ... hmm ... zu dir kann ich das so eigentlich net sagen ... hmm  

... aber das prob steckt da schon im namen  ... die ersten 4 buchstaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2008)

2stage ... soll ganz gut funzen ... aber hochkomplexes system


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2008)

ach, um mich brauchst dir da keine sorgen machen. meinte ja nicht umsonst die firma aus RANDPOLEN.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. März 2008)

das schaut nach noch mehr Wartungsarbeit aus


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2008)

...des erinnert mich irgendwie an etwas das so schrecklich ist das man das garnicht aussprechen kann, weil man dazu Buchstaben braucht die noch nicht erfunden sind. 
Da man alleine schon durch das anschauen dieser noch nicht erfundenen Buchstaben das Augenlicht und die Sprache verlieren würde bevor sich anschließend die Gesichtshaut ablösen würde und mit einem Klatschgeräusch auf den Boden aufschlagen würde. 

Aber die Farbe ist ganz net 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2008)

Schon wieder so ein 2 Dämpfer Bike

Erinnet mich irgendwie an des Corsair crown...

http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=crown

Interessant.

Glaub man muss da aber nicht den Versuchskarnickel spielen... 

Wenn ihr alle schon so vorschlagswütig seit...

Ich such ja auch noch n Enduro bike mit hinten min 150 mm und mit normalen schnellspanner hinten damit die Rohloff nei geht.

Bisherige Favoriten Fusion Freak und Lapierre Spicy...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2008)

Da hätte ich doch was schönes für dich gefunden....paßt auch die Rohloff rein. 






G.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. März 2008)

hui...was das ding wohl wiegt?aber eine schöne wuchtige Gabel hats


----------



## Klabauterman (5. März 2008)

Geht bei dem schönem Wetter heute wer biken


----------



## Supah Gee (5. März 2008)

Wie schauts aus am WE noch n Versuch.....Zillertal  
Wetter schaut ja zZ gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da hätte ich doch was schönes für dich gefunden....paßt auch die Rohloff rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da würde aber ein 28" laufradsatz besser drin ausschauen. doof nur, das es dafür wieder keine so breiten schlappen gibt.


@stefan
soll es immer noch so eine krelle farbe haben?
was darf es maximal wiegen und welches preislimit ist erlaubt?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2008)

Des ist ja schon 6 jahre alt.

@ speedy naja greller farben sind ja immer schön muss aber nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2008)

@Emän: Warte noch ein bisschen und kauf dir die Mühle  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/10487

.....oder nimm endlich das Morewooooood. da bist halt auf der sicheren Seite.
Aber leicht ist des Lapierre auch mit Sicherheit.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus am WE noch n Versuch.....Zillertal
> Wetter schaut ja zZ gut aus



Ich hätte da noch ne Adresse die haben da Komfortzimmer... Die haben bestimmt noch was frei. Ist net mal so teuer


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ne Adresse die haben da Komfortzimmer... Die haben bestimmt noch was frei. Ist net mal so teuer



Die heißen übriegens so weil des Erste ist, was man zum andern sagt "Komm fort".

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus am WE noch n Versuch.....Zillertal
> Wetter schaut ja zZ gut aus


 

hmm  der schnee is sicher net schlecht  

@drQ ... komfortzimmer ... addresse her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2008)

Also so schlecht fand ich die Unterkunft garnet.
Ein bisschen viel Schimmel...aber in Frankreich ist der ja sogar auf den meisten Käsen.
Dafür wars echt billig...zumindest im Vergleich der Möglichkeiten 

G.


----------



## Max 1990 (5. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Geht bei dem schönem Wetter heute wer biken



Wenn du jetzt noch lust und zeit hättest wär ich mit dabei 
Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (5. März 2008)

puh...ezt gehts leider nimmer lol
hab kein auto mehr 
aber morgen hätt ich wieder zeit glaube ich


----------



## Max 1990 (5. März 2008)

jao war auch weng kurzfristig etz und alles aber moing tät auch gehn so gegen 3 bin ich daham und könnts losgehn und vorallem wo würd ma denn fahrn??

Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (5. März 2008)

naja...was steht denn zu Auswahl?
-Steinwald
-Kösseine
oder was gibts noch in näherer  Umgebung?


----------



## Max 1990 (5. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> naja...was steht denn zu Auswahl?
> -Steinwald
> -Kösseine
> oder was gibts noch in näherer  Umgebung?





Joa steinwald und kösseine oder ochsenkopf aber is halt dann scho a stück weiter sonst is nix naja dann bis morgen 

dere

Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (5. März 2008)

hm...also steinwald oder kösseine würd ich sagen 
ochsenkopf oder schneeberg ist mir morgen zu weit zum fahren,da habe kei lust!
aber am 1 april können ma gerne ochsenkopf oder schneeberg fahren! da bin ich sowieso in bayreuth lol!
ich schreib dir mal mei handynr,dann kannst dich mal rühren!
Ich weiss zwar noch nicht genau wies morgen aussieht bei mir,aber müsste scho zeit haben


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2008)

Klar, am ersten April....jaja, fängst aber schon bald mit deinen Scherzvorbereitungenn an 

G


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2008)

@stefan
hatte noch keine zeit eine alternative raus zu suchen aber mir ist noch etwas zum spicy eingefallen. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der hinterbau wieder einen viruellen drehpunkt hat, wie bei den alten modellen. mir sieht das ja eher wie ein abgestützer viegelenker aus. dadurch, das der drehpunkt am tretlager eher auf dem kleinen bis mittleren kettenblat liegt, könnte es zu problemen mit der rohloff in bezug auf pedalrückschlag und ansprechverhalten geben. mach dich erst mal schlau, ob jemand die variante schon im einsatz hat. liteville und einige nicolai rahmen sollen sich ja mit der rohloff sehr bockig verhalten, wo der drehpunkt ähnlich angebracht ist. nur damit du gewarnt bist.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Klar, am ersten April....jaja, fängst aber schon bald mit deinen Scherzvorbereitungenn an
> 
> G



 ich wünschte es wäre einer  
da schreib ich klausur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, da hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken drüber gemacht.

In ner Zeitschrift, Bike oder MTBike haben sie u.a. beim Spicy mal den Pedalrückslag bzw Wippen mit dem jeweiligen Kettenblatt aufgezeigt, na dieser Applikation hat es mit dem mittleren KB kaum Wipp und Pedalrückschlag gegeben mit dem großen KB nicht wirklich viel mehr, im kleinen dagegn schon heftiger. Da ich die Rohloff mit 38er Blatt vorne fahre(n will) und des ja zwischen mittleren und großen KB liegt dürfts da keine nennenswerten Probleme geben, soweit man den Zeitschriften da trauen darf...  

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.  

Mit dem VPP beim Spicy hört man ja so einiges... 

Angeblich ist es einer aber kein richtiger oder was weiß ich, irgendwie kippt da die hintere "Achse" weiter raus als normal und simulirt so nen VPP oder so ähnlich, zumindest hab ich des so verstanden. Kann aber auch totaler Blödsinn sein.  Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher nen Viergelenker...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich wünschte es wäre einer
> da schreib ich klausur



Kauf dir halt a eigene dann musst nicht immer den Klaus seine Uhr nehmen


----------



## Max 1990 (6. März 2008)

so hawidere und wie schauts etz heut aus mit aweng an sport     

Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

also ich kann net lol
telekommensch und elektriker kommen heute noch... irgendwie hat heute alles auf einmal den geist aufgegeben lol


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt a eigene dann musst nicht immer den Klaus seine Uhr nehmen




ou mann. der geht aber zäh...


----------



## Max 1990 (6. März 2008)

So dere numal war vorhin in stoawold unterwegs haben neuen weg gefunden recht geile abfahrt und so aber leider zur zeit alles weng vereist aber war ne super fahrt    

mfg max


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2008)

Stimmt, komme gerade vom Bouldern zurück, wirklich teilweis Blankeis auf den Wegen unterm Laub.

@Stawolbur: Zäh ist noch net ganz richtig. Eher schon ein fast zu Stein erstarrter pyroklastischer Lavafluß.....so zirka 10 hoch -43sec vor der Erstarrung.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, komme gerade vom Bouldern zurück, wirklich teilweis Blankeis auf den Wegen unterm Laub.
> 
> @Stawolbur: Zäh ist noch net ganz richtig. Eher schon ein fast zu Stein erstarrter pyroklastischer Lavafluß.....so zirka 10 hoch -43sec vor der Erstarrung.
> 
> G.



lol

@ max und hand gehts wieder gut??


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2008)

@ jörg ich habs grad mal versucht... naja eine geht schon aber glaub dann bei der zweiten bricht man zam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2008)

Dir scheint echt langweilig zu sein 

Hab übriegens eben den Gag versaut...sollte natürlich 10 hoch -44sec heißen 


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

stefan hat liegestütze gemacht?


----------



## Max 1990 (6. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> lol
> 
> @ max und hand gehts wieder gut??



Jepp geht fast schon wieder perfekt schmerzt nur a bissl beim fahrn aber sonst ganz okai!! 
Vl geht ja dieses we wieder ma so ne große runde zusammen wär echt super  

Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> J
> Vl geht ja dieses we wieder ma so ne große runde zusammen wär echt super
> 
> Mfg Max



Samstags Samstags Samstags


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2008)

äh so ähnlich....

ja da war ja was mit der 10^-44


----------



## Max 1990 (6. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Samstags Samstags Samstags



    samstags is bei mir immer ganz schlecht also vorallem vor mittag lool!! Bin noch jung und freitags immer unterwegs aber ließ sich bestimmt einrichten so gegen nachmittag oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

soll das heißen dass wir anderen net jung sind?


----------



## Max 1990 (6. März 2008)

doch schon noch jung aber weiß ja net wie ihr am we so furtgehts lool


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. März 2008)

aber hebt euch noch a bissl auf, bis ich bald heimkomm. nicht das niemand mehr mit mir fahrn will.

...


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

wann kommst du?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. März 2008)

könnte sonntag oder auch montag werden. ich brauch noch was für die zulassung vo der karre, und holn muss ichs auch noch, dann komm ich...


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

passt doch wunderbar!!
Ich hätte da in einem erlaubten waldgrundstück 1-2 baumaßnahmen vor...da könntest glei mit anpacken


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. März 2008)

ich werd eh mal nach weiden fahrn, weil ich muss holz kaufen um einen schrank zu baun. da kann man doch was verbinden??


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2008)

Genau!Wir könnten den Schrank als Drop in die Line einbinden oder zumindest das Holz


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. März 2008)

juchuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> So dere numal war vorhin in stoawold unterwegs haben neuen weg gefunden recht geile abfahrt und so aber leider zur zeit alles weng vereist aber war ne super fahrt
> 
> mfg max




Welchen denn....wahrscheinlich einen nach Friedenfels runter.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max 1990 (7. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Welchen denn....wahrscheinlich einen nach Friedenfels runter.
> 
> G.



Jepp genau is neben den burgenweg auch ziemlich steil und so mit paar hindernissen und sprüngen dann übern zimmermansplatz richtung skilift in friedenfels mit bach überquerung recht lustige sache alles  aber zur zeit recht kalt wenn man nass wird vorallem in da kurzen hose  

mfg max


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2008)

Müßmer wohl mal irgendwann ausprobieren.

Waren heute nur mal am R. Kulm und wissen jetzt das Neustadt am Kulm ein echtes Nichtsloch ist.:kotz: 
Aber konnten als Höhepunkt den Kleinen Kulm vom Gipfel aus erstbefahren 
Leider ist der Stefan nicht gestürzt und ich konnte nur eine Erstwiederholung machen 







[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2008)

Superschönes Bild


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. März 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Jepp genau is neben den burgenweg auch ziemlich steil und so mit paar hindernissen und sprüngen dann übern zimmermansplatz richtung skilift in friedenfels mit bach überquerung recht lustige sache alles  aber zur zeit recht kalt wenn man nass wird vorallem in da kurzen hose
> 
> mfg max



Hi Max,

hab gerade im Schrank meine Zweithose gefunden......die kann i dir ja mal ausleihen  

Den Weg sollten wir am WE mal fahren.....So evtl. ??


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2008)

@Emän:Schau mal BOS und Moorewood arbeiten sogar zusammen  
Der neue Moorewood Prototyp...des heißt kauf dir noch schnell den schöneren alten 
...und natürlich die BOS Gabel 






[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2008)

wegen morgen, schon was in Planung?

Wir könnten ja mal wieder durchs Labyrint fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Waren heute nur mal am R. Kulm und wissen jetzt das Neustadt am Kulm ein echtes Nichtsloch ist.:kotz:
> 
> G.


Ach und Nichtsloch ist ja wohl stark untertrieben, wenn ich bei mir jetzt in Garten schau ist mehr los als in Neustadt am Kulm...


----------



## Max 1990 (7. März 2008)

Jao kein thema sollt irgendwas zusammengehn kann ja wer mal ne sms schreiebn bin auf alle fälle dabei   Naja war heut auch nochmal in steinwald und bei den wetter was heute war war die kurze genau richtig lool aber meine lange müsste auch bald kommen


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. März 2008)

geht jemand von euch am Sonntag in der Weidener Gegend radfahren? Ich bin mal wieder in der Ecke und werd wenn's Wetter passt, wohl ein Rad mitnehmen. So halbwegs kenn ich mich ja dort aus, aber was Neues wäre immer gut 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wegen morgen, schon was in Planung?
> 
> Wir könnten ja mal wieder durchs Labyrint fahren


 
... japp ... geht was? ... der supah gee wollt net zum skifahrn


----------



## Max 1990 (8. März 2008)

jopp genau wie schauts aus mit heut nachmittag wo fahrn ma und wann fahrn ma  ?? Oder geht nix zusammen?

Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (8. März 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> geht jemand von euch am Sonntag in der Weidener Gegend radfahren? Ich bin mal wieder in der Ecke und werd wenn's Wetter passt, wohl ein Rad mitnehmen. So halbwegs kenn ich mich ja dort aus, aber was Neues wäre immer gut
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



ich bin immer in weiden unterwegs!
ich schick dir mal meine handynr als pm und dann könn ma mal schaun ob was zamgeht  

Alternativ: Geht sonst bei euch anderen was zam`?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. März 2008)

niemals!!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2008)

was niemals?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2008)

hmm ... alle so träge ... nen paar m wollt ich heut schon fahrn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (8. März 2008)

Bozen-Infos

Hab grad Anwort von der Jugi bekommen....die sind über Ostern schon voll !!!


----------



## Max 1990 (8. März 2008)

So bin gestern ma ne schöne runde am oberpfalzturm gefahren war super wetter und alles aber huete habes leider net ganz geschafft   nächste mal dann


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/52679


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... alle so träge ... nen paar m wollt ich heut schon fahrn ...



Ich wollt heut net fahren....war aber trotzdem träge.
Bzw. wollte auch nur net weil ich so träge bin.
Werd wohl morgen auch net fahren.

Außerdem kommst du um die BOS Gabel net rum. ....jetzt bastellt der Nico auch noch in deine einzige Ausweichlösung zum Morewood des Ding rein.






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2008)

was hast den an der sch... gabel gefressen?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. März 2008)

der jörg is wenigstens loyal und wartet bis ich wieder da bin, gell?!?! am montag könnts nämlich soweit sein.

hast du dir eigentlich auch scho gedanken gmacht wegen bozen? will meinen, du weisst nix aus erfahrung, oder?


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. März 2008)

@ Max
wirst ja noch vernünftig.....mit Helm  

Morgen wird bei mir erst nach dem essen gehen.....aber a gepfl. Runde um den Turm sollte da noch drin sein.

Jemand LUST zum fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2008)

so bin am okopf kurz skifahrn ... nachmittag radlfahrn am okopf falls wer bock hat


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so bin am okopf kurz skifahrn ... nachmittag radlfahrn am okopf falls wer bock hat



Bei den Webcambildern fährst du auf den Oko zum Skifahren  
Werd heut wohl eher net zum Radfahren kommen. 
Aber des entscheiden Andere und wenn dann auch erst so um 1se rum.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. März 2008)

ou mann-da kommt man nach fünf monaten endlich mal heim und was heissts-moang solls schneia. dann muss ich wohl mal losfahrn, damit ich wenigstens noch a bissl was vom stawold hab. 

wenns noch wer rechtzeitig liest: ich park unterhalb vom vuaglfölsn...ich hoff um halb vier. der rest erklärt sich von selbst...
sers awal!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei den Webcambildern fährst du auf den Oko zum Skifahren
> Werd heut wohl eher net zum Radfahren kommen.
> Aber des entscheiden Andere und wenn dann auch erst so um 1se rum.
> 
> G.


 
okopf gestern war ganz gut ... zuerst ja mit ski.

in den steilstücken konnt man echt geil die kanten setzen ... super griffig und schnell. in der früh die ersten abfahrten war die piste von oben bis unten einwandfrei. später dann sind einzelne stücke schon aufgeweicht (wie im zillertal) ... die steileren stücke warn aber bis 1230 opti ... 

aber schon strange wenn überall frühling is 






bike danach snowmoutain ... okpf war genausoschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2008)

ungewöhnlich gestern war nen gewisser mitfahrer der mit normalen schuhen auf klickies gefahrn is   ... und die klickpedaleschuhe im rucksack hatte


----------



## LB Stefan (10. März 2008)

ja man erlebt doch immer wieder die verrücktesten dinge


----------



## speedy_j (10. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ungewöhnlich gestern war nen gewisser mitfahrer der mit normalen schuhen auf klickies gefahrn is   ... und die klickpedaleschuhe im rucksack hatte



das hat er nur gemacht, damit er schneller raus kommt, wenn es brenzlig wird.  


@stefan
warum nimmst eigentlich keinen alten lapierre x-control 160 rahmen? (vorausgesetzt, man bekommt noch einen) der funktioniert mit der rohloff auf jeden fall und sieht meiner meinung nach auch besser aus. oder geht das nicht, weil der eman den schon hat?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. März 2008)

pffff. habt ihr hier irgendwann mal meine kondition rumfliegen sehn?? weil die kann ich nimma findn. wenn die thief-/birdrock abfahrt niad so schön wär, würd ich den panzer da überhaupt nicht mehr hochkurbeln :kotz: (...schieben...).
zum glück hab ich die kletterschuhe im rucksack gelassen, sonst hätt mich morgen einer abkratzen können.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ungewöhnlich gestern war nen gewisser mitfahrer der mit normalen schuhen auf klickies gefahrn is   ... und die klickpedaleschuhe im rucksack hatte



Ist halt langsames umgewöhenen. 
Danach kommen nur noch die Klickiespflaster.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> pffff. habt ihr hier irgendwann mal meine kondition rumfliegen sehn?? weil die kann ich nimma findn. wenn die thief-/birdrock abfahrt niad so schön wär, würd ich den panzer da überhaupt nicht mehr hochkurbeln :kotz: (...schieben...).
> zum glück hab ich die kletterschuhe im rucksack gelassen, sonst hätt mich morgen einer abkratzen können.



Fallst du deine Kondition suchst und zufällig dabei meine findest bringst sie beim nächsten mal mit. 
Wärst heut mal am Huberfelsen vorbeigefahren dann hättest mich getroffen.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (10. März 2008)

otteeeee:
biken?  dienstag mittwoch donnerstag!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fallst du deine Kondition suchst und zufällig dabei meine findest bringst sie beim nächsten mal mit.
> Wärst heut mal am Huberfelsen vorbeigefahren dann hättest mich getroffen.
> 
> G.



oh neeeiiiin 

@klabauterman: abwarten weil http://www.wetteronline.de/deutsch.htm


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das hat er nur gemacht, damit er schneller raus kommt, wenn es brenzlig wird.
> 
> 
> @stefan
> warum nimmst eigentlich keinen alten lapierre x-control 160 rahmen? (vorausgesetzt, man bekommt noch einen) der funktioniert mit der rohloff auf jeden fall und sieht meiner meinung nach auch besser aus. oder geht das nicht, weil der eman den schon hat?



Mhm da hab ich jetzt erst mal gar keine Antwort parat...
Ausser dass er vom letzten Jahr ist...  

Müsst man mal gucken. Haltbar ist er ja scheinbar...

Im Spicy-Thread gibts scheinbar schon in Frankreich die ersten Proleme mit den Rahmen...   oh man oh man


@ Klaubauter; Otti: Wenn ihr heute oder morgen ne Runde fahren wollt bin i dabei   müsst nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen falls ich a weng eher von der Arbeit heim müsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2008)

hmmm, ich muss vormittag noch was machen, versuch so gegen zwei wieder da zu sein. 
müss ma halt mal schaun, was as wetter dann so macht. 
stefan kriegt dann ne sms.... 

ansonsten fass ma halt schon mal morgen ins auge, oder ??


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2008)

Japp genau, glaub eh dass heut noch weng regnet aber solltest was wissen kannst mir mal eine schreiben.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. März 2008)

also mirs ists glaube ich egal!ich müsste heute und morgen frei sein


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm da hab ich jetzt erst mal gar keine Antwort parat...
> Ausser dass er vom letzten Jahr ist...
> 
> Müsst man mal gucken. Haltbar ist er ja scheinbar...
> ...



wenn es der eman schon nicht kaputt bekommen hat, dann will das schon was heißen, der alte holzhacker  

er fährt es glaube sogar noch im orginalzustand und nicht schon wie ich mit optimierungen.

empfehlen kann ich es dir, wenn du noch eines bekommst. das dürfte wahrscheinlich etwas schwieriger werden, zumal du ein komplettrad nehmen musst und es dann deinen bedürfnissen anpasst. beim spicy wäre es aber auch das gleiche.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2008)

@SuppenG und Dr Kuh: Eure Händys sind kaputt

Der Vorteil am alten X160 ist auf jedenfall mal der fehlende Kaugummi an den Schweißnähten 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. März 2008)

fürchte ich bin für den Rest dieser Woche nicht mehr einsatzfähig! Erst wieder ab nächster Woche (mittwoch)

Bei Cheetah ist meine neue 66 angekommen und muss jetzt Gabel tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @SuppenG und Dr Kuh: Eure Händys sind kaputt
> 
> 
> G.



uff, deshalb, Dr. Kuh. und ich hab mich schon gewundert...

@klabautermann: wie,was,wo? naja, evtl hätt uns as wetter eh an strech durch die richnung gemacht. aber warum dauert das solang, die gabel zu  wechseln?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> .....aber warum dauert das solang, die gabel zu  wechseln?



Net des Wechseln dauert so lang, sondern des Tauschen.
Weist ja wie des auf so Basaren im Grenzland zugeht.
Da wird hin und hergefeilscht und die Zeit vergeht....da ist eine Woche nichts.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2008)

genau... und dann muss man da noch hinreisen und wieder zurückreisen...diese GabelBasare sind ja leider alle nicht gerade in unserer Reichweite  


aber in wirklichkeit muss ich erst die alte totem (hab sie heute ausgebaut und eingepackt!irgendwie tut es mir doch leid!schöne Gabel  ) zu cheetah schicken!bekomm dann den Gabelkonus und kralle eingeschlagen und den schaft gekürzt und bekomm die gabel zurückgeschickt...
das alleine dauert sicha 4-5 Tage mit dem Hin-und Herschicken!Dazu kommt dann,dass ich am Samstag bis Montag skifahren bin...Also Dienstag oder Mittwoch,sobald die Gabel da und eingebaut ist bin ich wieder bei allem dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2008)

Ok´e, die Ausrede zählt...wenn auch nur knapp 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2008)

Schaut mal was ich gerade noch beim durchwühlen meines Memorysticks gefunden hab...einen Kyrill-Trialerstefan.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. März 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> uff, deshalb, Dr. Kuh. und ich hab mich schon gewundert...
> 
> @klabautermann: wie,was,wo? naja, evtl hätt uns as wetter eh an strech durch die richnung gemacht. aber warum dauert das solang, die gabel zu  wechseln?



Nee aber ich hatte gestern irgendwie so viel zu tun dass ich selbst nach Feierabend keine Zeit hatte  

Heut siehts ja a net sooo schön aus, also zumindest nicht so dass man eher von der Arbeit heim will um biken zu gehen...

Kannst aber trotzdem mal hier was rein schreiben oder ne sms pm schreiben sollte was gehen, vielleicht lässt sich ja doch was machen.

@ Jörg, ja des waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. März 2008)

kein thema, stefan - is ja eh nix geworden, hab mich nur gewundert, das keine antwort kam.
im moment sitz ich grad beim frühstück im sonnenschein (nicht student, sondern urlaub!!) und trau dem wetter aber auch net so recht...
schau ma mal, dann sehn ma scho...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. März 2008)

was wohl passieren wird, wenn ich nur 5w in die boxxer reinschütt???...


----------



## LB Stefan (12. März 2008)

Dann wird sie weng schneller denk ich. 
Bei manchen Gabeln stellt man ja mittels Öl die Zugstufe ein... 

Ich hab da auch mal weng mit meiner Drop off trible rumgedoktert.

Vom prinzip her würd ich aber die Herstellervorgaben einhalten, wobei ein um 2,5w modifiziertes Öl sicherlich nix macht.

Wenn du noch Öl brauchst ich hab noch weng was so 5er 10er und 20er und so Sachen....


----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2008)

bei manchem Motorradwerkstätten,wenn du ganz nett fragst bekommst du auch gabelöl geschenkt 
so restchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Dann wird sie weng schneller denk ich...



Reißt dann des Steuerrohr rauß ....weil der Rest des Rades+Fahrer ja immernoch gleich schnell ist.

@Stwoldbur: Hoffe du hast dich heute nicht fürs Biken entschieden und bist gerade irgendwo im Wald unterwegs.

@Klabauter: Restchen , sind des kleine Reste?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2008)

naja...das ist genug,damit man das Gabelöl einer Totem auffüllen und abstimmen kann und immer noch genug um die standrohre bissl zu schmieren und immer noch genug,dass was übrig bleibt


----------



## LB Stefan (12. März 2008)




----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. März 2008)

@jörg: des mit dem entscheiden is schwierig, zum glück bin ich niad los. ich überleg schon ob ich zufuss zum huberfelsen raufgeh (von haselbrunn evtl.) und mir mal anschau was ihr da aus dem fels gezaubert habt aber des bringt ma bei dem schmierwetter auch nix... 

@stefan, merce für des angebot, ich probier erst noch was andres aus, warum des so schlonzt (ich hab nämlich scho wieder kei lust mehr des ding nochmal zu zerlegen ...)


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2008)

@stoawold ...

was für ne boxxer hast genau? ... hab mich lang mit dem platikschrott rumgeärgert ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. März 2008)

oh weh, ich glaub ich muss bald reagiern...

wo hast denn deinen dämpfer mal hingschickt,stefan?
hier im forum wird nämlich alles zerredet und alles ist gleichzeitig sowohl spitze als auch übelster murks. blöde typen immer...

@eman: na ne race '07
weil 5w hab ich noch, davon brauchts ja am meisten, aber die 30ccl 15w...


----------



## LB Stefan (12. März 2008)

ich glaub zu toxaholics (?) bin mir aber nicht sicher...
der stadler hat des damals für mich gemacht. 

So viel kann man da denk ich nicht falsch machen.

Die tun neues Öl rein, neue Dichtungen und bei mir waren neue Dämpferbuchsen dabei.

Hat dann ne gute Woche gedauert und fertig.

Moment nee glaub des hatte länger gedauert..

Ach ich weiß nimmer hatte damals vom Andi nen Dämpfer als Leihgabe


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2008)

Man kann sie auch zum Bergler schicken 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man kann sie auch zum Bergler schicken
> 
> G.



da bekommst den Dämpfer aber eher selten wieder zurück...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2008)

@Jörg: hast PM


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @Jörg: hast PM



Hab ich schon mitbekommen...ist bei meiner Einstellung unübersehbar 

Ach, und wenn ich schon bei sinnlosen Beiträgen bin kann ich gleich noch des mit dem 500sten Beitrag erwähnen. 

G


----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> innlose Beiträge
> G



irgendwie muss man ja den Platz 2 oder bei dir Platz 1 halten


----------



## Klabauterman (13. März 2008)

@reo-fahrer:
Wo bist du am Sonntag gefahren?wie wars?


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. März 2008)

Moing [gähn]

es ist fast vollbracht....gestern abend erstes roll out mit dem 7`er.    

Fehlt nur noch der Umwerfer...aber bei Actionspott haben sie die Adapter nur noch in 333`er Gelbgold oder Platin oder Titan....zumindest der Preis deutet stark darauf hin, dass die Schalen aus dem Material sind    

So dann mal schauen ob die in Ösiland noch des weiße Zeug rumliegen haben.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Moing [gähn]
> 
> es ist fast vollbracht....gestern abend erstes roll out mit dem 7`er.



Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2008)

@stefan:ah, danke! hmpf, ein paar dichtungen und öl, für so viel geld...
werd ich mal ausprobiern, ich hoff bloss er hält noch zwei wochen. notfalls muss ich versuchen, den dämpfer ausm bullit einzubaun...


wer aufmerksam in anderen themen mitgelesen hat, hat gemerkt, dass sich in erbendorf jemand ein rm7 aufgebaut hat.is doch so,oder?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2008)

*ACHTUNG*, ich muss nochmal einen zwischenaufruf machen: wie sieht denn des jetzt aus mit der *BOZEN*-idee??
wer würd den überhaupt mitmachen, wer kann fahrn, wer kann wen von wo aus mitnehmen und wie sind die unterkunfts-vorstellungen???


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2008)

aha bin jetzt zu faul den anderen fred durchzulesen, aus welchem Jahr denn?

Bozen k.a. ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich dabei bin, wird was spontanes...


----------



## Klabauterman (13. März 2008)

naja...also grundsätzlich wäre ich ja nicht abgeneigt mit zufahren  kommt ein bisschen drauf an wann ezt genau und wie lang!muss irgendwann anfangen auf meien klausur zu lernen 
Fahren: mhn ja ...sollte man mal schauen wo man am meisten reinbringt!
unterkunftsvorstellungen: dach übern Kopf,Bett,Klo,Dusche und was zum Essen wäre nicht verkehrt!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2008)

ja, des hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an.
stefan is spontan, jörg hat noch nichts gesagt, andi weiss ich gar nix, leo ist nicht abgeneigt, supah gee is dabei, eman auch und ich auch.
vier tage freitag bis montag, früh los, spät heim. unterkunft ist ungewiss, jugendherberge is ausgebucht, eigentlich is ma wurscht aber ich tendier jetzt doch irgendwie zu supahgee-luxus, wenns erschwinglich ist.
fährt der eman von regensburg? darf ich da mitfahrn, wenn ich nach regensburg fahr, oder fahr ich selber und fahr erst aus würz. heim und nehm jemanden mit, fährt der jörg-gemeinsam mit supah-gee und/oder stefan wobei der leo ja auch noch was zum mitfahren bräuchte oder sogar hätte.

boah, beisst euch da erst mal dran die zähne aus  
hilft nix, ich glaub wir müssen uns treffen...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2008)

Ich versuche ja schon seit Tagen den SuppenG zu erreichen.
Da ich mich auch mal umgeschaut habe zwecks Unterkunft.
Weiß aber net wie weit er schon vielleicht was gefunden hat des ein wenig außerhalb von Bozen liegt oder überhaubt usw.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2008)

hmm, ich hab grad ne sms vo ihm kriegt. oder heut vormittag. 
ah, dann kann ich ihm ja bescheid schreiben, das er dich mal kontaktiert...


----------



## Klabauterman (13. März 2008)

jop...Theoretisch hätte ich auch ein Fahrzeug zur Verfügung,also könnte a scho fahren

@jörg: du hast gezippte Post


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @jörg: du hast gezippte Post



Ja, schon 
Die Mail und der Anhang haben die gleichartige Auswirkung wie die erste Mail.
Es stürtzt jedesmal beim Anklicken des Internet ab oder ist nimmer funktionsfähig 

@Emän: Hab mir jetzt einen SD Camcorder gekauft. Staub, Crash und Wasserdicht. 
Als Kompiuterfachmann weißt du bestimmt wo man billige 16 Gigabitekarten dzu bekommt?

@StwB. WErd ihn gleich nommal versuchen zu kontakten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2008)

ne ... weiß ich net ... und weiß nur das du zuviel verdienst  

... bozen ... hmm wie wird das wetter eigentlich? ... runterfahren wird denk ich mal kein prob ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (13. März 2008)

@jörgi:
hm...oke,dann mag ich nicht mehr... tut mir leid


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2008)

@Klabauter: Keine Ahnung woran des gelegen hat  

@Eman: Hab schon mal den Rossy nach den Wetteraussichten gefragt.
Kann aber auch noch nichts genaueres sagen wie des wird.
Aber 5Tage vorher ist des ja ganz gut einzuschätzen.
Unterkünfte scheint es ja da unten ganz schöne zu geben.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2008)

freie unterkunften brauch mer 

naja ich hab auf die schnelle wenig gefunden ... aber hab nur bozen geschaut ...

da aber der okopf vielleicht auch offen is ... könnt mer ja fast zuhaus bleiben


----------



## Supah Gee (13. März 2008)

> supahgee-luxus



  

www.roellhof.com

Wär net zu teuer, schaut gut aus und is genau in einer Tour  
aber halt sehr abseits....

http://www.sigmundskron.com/deutsch/hotel-sigmundskron.html
is auch super! wär mit hp


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2008)

haben die a kompfortzimmer


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2008)

bin noch am überlegen, was ich zu ostern mache.
würdet ihr denn auch zonenkinder mitnehmen? ein gediegenes auto für den personentransport könnte ich ja bereit stellen.


----------



## Asator (13. März 2008)

Wir sind Ostern also von Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag am Oko.. würden usn sehr über bissl anschluss, welche sich auch bissl auskenna freun.. würd nämlich gern mal an schneeberg etc und war da erst einmal...


----------



## Intenserider05 (13. März 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr nen paar nette Trails um Ansbach kennt.Mache von Montag bis Freitag(10.3-15.3) Urlaub dort und suche FR DH Strecken.Am liebsten mit Lift falls überhaupt was offen ist.Gerne auch treffen...
MfG


----------



## Intenserider05 (13. März 2008)

Würde vielleicht auch gerne mal zum Ochsenkopf oder Schneeberg!!
Habe auch Auto also treffen wäre gegebenenfalls möglich.Also wenn ihr lust habt meldet euch.Bin soweit auch nen recht stabiler Fahrer:Fahre häufig Winterberg und Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> www.roellhof.com



   
da will ich hin!!!!


----------



## Asator (13. März 2008)

@intenserider für uns dann wahrscheinlich schon zu stabil....


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2008)

Der Roellhof war eigentlich auch mein erste Adresse 

@Eman: Vorsicht sonst bist nur schuld. 
Der Oko hat nur Fahrradhalter dran bei entsprechend guten Bedingungen und guter Wetterlage.

Schaut mal, hab mir eben vor der Arbeit noch mein neues Streckenbauwerkzeug gekauft. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2008)

@Sportastefan: Was haste denn schon wieder für einen Defekt am Rad gehabt, weil du es rumschieben mußtest?

G.


----------



## Intenserider05 (13. März 2008)

Ach was zu stabil nehme Rücksicht!Aber ihr seid doch was gewohnt oder nicht??Obwohl ich Winterberg schon so Runterfahr is aber ja auch meine erste Adresse.Habe einfach lust neue Strecken kennen zu lernen.

Gewonnen hat der,der das breiteste Grinsen im Gesicht hat


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportastefan: Was haste denn schon wieder für einen Defekt am Rad gehabt, weil du es rumschieben mußtest?
> 
> G.


hast mich wohl gesehen?

naja eigentlich wollt ich gestern ja nicht fahren aber dann hab ich mich dazu überredet, licht montiert, wollt losfahren -> batterie vom mp3 player leer... nagut gewechselt, nächster losfahrversuch, nach 500 m gehts regnen los, nagut wir sind ja net aus pappe weitere 1,5 km platte hinten aufm radweg (teer) dann hats ma gelangt und ich bin heimgeschoben.
hatte keine lust mehr zum schlachwechseln.
Weiß nichtmal was genau war, habs so wies war hingestellt und gut wars.

Naja war gestern kein Stefantag.

Reifen fliegt heut noch in die Tonne.

Naja morgen fahr ich nach reg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2008)

Ne der Motorensägenverkäufer hat dich schieben sehen.
Wir (Ormin und ich) haben dich fahren sehen 

Morgen hab ich Kinderklettern.
Wann fährste denn?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2008)

Ich tu schon Vormittag fahren (mit Freundin) dann tun ma noch wo anders hin  fahren usw...


----------



## teatimetom (14. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> okopf gestern war ganz gut ... zuerst ja mit ski.
> 
> in den steilstücken konnt man echt geil die kanten setzen ... super griffig und schnell. in der früh die ersten abfahrten war die piste von oben bis unten einwandfrei. später dann sind einzelne stücke schon aufgeweicht (wie im zillertal) ... die steileren stücke warn aber bis 1230 opti ...
> 
> ...



servus letten brüder  

nach langer zeit mal wieder in eurem fred gestöbert und da lese ich das der OKO dieses Wochenende Offen hat.... und ihr redet übers ski und fahrad fahren ... 

wie viel schnee liegt denn im moment bei euch 
und würde mich der lift auch mit dem bike mit nehmen ? 

@eman : Pm mir mal bitte deine Hnady NR, können wir ein date ausmachen 
gruß tom


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2008)

sers

also das mit bike und lift wird wohl nicht gehen, da in den wintermonaten die selsselchen in der warmen halle schlafen dürfen und zu diesem zweck die bikehalter runter müssen. sonst passen die sesselchen net in die halle.

Zum Skifahren... der eman war letztes we fahren, ging da aber ur so wie er rerzählt hat bis mittag gut.

Ob des des we überhaupt noch geht weiß ich nicht.
Mal unter seilschwebebahn ochsenkopf googeln....


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. März 2008)

So zurück aus Ö .... haben doch echt noch was von dem weißen Zeug rumliegen.

JA des 7 èr ist bis auf den Umwerfer und den Sattel und die Sattelstütze und die Folien fertig.

Von der Größe her passt es auch .....zumindest für die Testfahrt.
Werde ich dann bei der ersten Tour sehen.
5 cm kürzer als das Cube???


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hast mich wohl gesehen?
> 
> naja eigentlich wollt ich gestern ja nicht fahren aber dann hab ich mich dazu überredet, licht montiert, wollt losfahren -> batterie vom mp3 player leer... nagut gewechselt, nächster losfahrversuch, nach 500 m gehts regnen los, nagut wir sind ja net aus pappe weitere 1,5 km platte hinten aufm radweg (teer) dann hats ma gelangt und ich bin heimgeschoben.
> hatte keine lust mehr zum schlachwechseln.
> Weiß nichtmal was genau war, habs so wies war hingestellt und gut war



Hast schon mal über die tolle Milch ( http://fahrradteile.cc/eclipse-tube....html?osCsid=5877667e560c539b6fa2e495fd22ae3f ) nachgedacht ..... glaube die haben sie extra für dich erfunden


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2008)

Oh....schneide des Bild mal aus dem Microfilm raus und leg eine Lupe drüber und stell des Ergebnis daraus wieder rein  

Ja, dann können wir ja mal dann bald eine Testfahrt m achen 


@SpoSte: Bring mir gleich ein G) mit in Größe L.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hast schon mal über die tolle Milch ( http://fahrradteile.cc/eclipse-tube....html?osCsid=5877667e560c539b6fa2e495fd22ae3f ) nachgedacht ..... glaube die haben sie extra für dich erfunden



....und des beste ist ich hab noch ein paar Tuben daheim 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2008)

Jepp bring ich mit.

Ja ja.... ich hab jetzt endlich mal den Betty entsorgt und jetzt ist wieder ruhe mit Plattfüßen, versprochen !!!


----------



## Intenserider05 (14. März 2008)

Naja dann halt nicht!Würd nur den tread von wegen ihr wollt Leute kennen lernen löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen, was ich zu ostern mache.
> würdet ihr denn auch zonenkinder mitnehmen? ein gediegenes auto für den personentransport könnte ich ja bereit stellen.




mag mir keiner ne antwort geben (als zonenkind könnte ich es ja verstehen) oder wurde es nur überlesen?

vielleicht drücke ich mich noch einmal etwas genauer aus.

ich hätte interesse mit nach bozen zu kommen, wenn das von den beteiligten keine allzu große umstände machen würde. fahrbarer untersatz ist vorhanden und kann auch anderen mit bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## Asator (14. März 2008)

Intenserider05 schrieb:


> Ach was zu stabil nehme Rücksicht!Aber ihr seid doch was gewohnt oder nicht??Obwohl ich Winterberg schon so Runterfahr is aber ja auch meine erste Adresse.Habe einfach lust neue Strecken kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gewonnen hat der,der das breiteste Grinsen im Gesicht hat



tja dann haste leider schon verlorn  .. wir freun uns auf jedn fall über anschluss nur auskenna tun mir uns auch net die welt.. also ich weis net ob ich überhaupt vom oko wieder auf schneeberg find.. vll is des ja ausgschildert, sin ja genug da die sich auskennen, findet ma den weg??


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mag mir keiner ne antwort geben (als zonenkind könnte ich es ja verstehen) oder wurde es nur überlesen?
> 
> vielleicht drücke ich mich noch einmal etwas genauer aus.
> 
> ich hätte interesse mit nach bozen zu kommen, wenn das von den beteiligten keine allzu große umstände machen würde. fahrbarer untersatz ist vorhanden und kann auch anderen mit bereitgestellt werden.



Nö, net überlesen. 
Aber es steht halt noch garnichts fest wer was wo wenn usw......nur eben wann 
Weil wenn des Wetter net mitspielt, dann fällt es eh flach. 
Und so warten wir halt noch bis nächsten zirka Dienstag ab bevor wir uns entscheiden ob überhaubt was geht, weil dann sollte es klar sein...hoffentlich 
Besonders mit den neuen Schneefällen da unten die sich wieder bis in die Bozenberge vorgewagt haben.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2008)

@jörg
das noch gar nix fest steht, hab ich schon mitbekommen. ich weiß ja selber noch nicht, was ich anstellen soll. mir gings eher mal darum, ob ihr dann auch mit mir redet, wenn ich mitkomme.  aber danke, für die rückmeldung.


----------



## Intenserider05 (14. März 2008)

Ich find schon was und wenn ich die Spikes aufziehen muss!
Nehmt euch in acht  vor dem schwarzen Uzzi.....Glaube Bad Wildbad hat nächste Woche auf.Ansonsten gehts auch ohne Lift.Sonst Eisabfahrt in Oberammergau glaube nen paar Lokals fahren dort auch.ersten 1000 Meter Schnee und Eis dann Vollgas!!!!
MfG


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ob ihr dann auch mit mir redet, wenn ich mitkomme.


 

reden mit nem zonenkind ... ne, das mich wir ganz sicher net


----------



## franzam (15. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp bring ich mit.
> 
> Ja ja.... ich hab jetzt endlich mal den Betty entsorgt und jetzt ist wieder ruhe mit Plattfüßen, versprochen !!!




Fährst jetzt gleich auf der Felge? 

@Asator: der Weg ist leicht zu finden, aber man solle schon uphill-tauglich sein


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2008)

hmm ... falls überhaupt wer im lande is .... geht heut was ? ... der nebel wird sich schon noch lichten


----------



## speedy_j (15. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> reden mit nem zonenkind ... ne, das mich wir ganz sicher net



ich habs gewusst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. März 2008)

Doch ich werd mal eine runde drehn, aber bloss zum steinwald rauf (was nebenbei darauf hindeuted, dass ich im lande bin, aber bloss noch heut). vielleicht will ich mich auch a bissl länger an den einschlägigen felsmassiven aufhalten, bissl blöd schaun...
 eventül fahr ich vo daheim los, weiss nicht, muss erst mal was essen...

allgemeine stimmung??


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2008)

wennst bloß noch heut im lande bist sollt mer schon was fahrn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. März 2008)

wo und wann? (obwohl das wann sich erledigt weil ich erst um halb eins loskann...so ca.)


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh....schneide des Bild mal aus dem Microfilm raus und leg eine Lupe drüber und stell des Ergebnis daraus wieder rein
> 
> Ja, dann können wir ja mal dann bald eine Testfahrt m achen
> G.




Schau halt unter meinen Bildern nach...da ist es größer  
habs mit dem Handy fotofiert.

Ja klar Testfahrt muß sein!!!!

Umwerfer ist jetzt auch drann  sieht zwar etwas nach Bastlwastl aus aber er funzt......Funktion vor Optik.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. März 2008)

joa, war ganz schön heut, etwas nass aber blablabla...

@eMan: so im nachhinein hats dann doch a bissl nach verwesung gerochen, aber den zahn hab ich dem vieh gezogen...


----------



## Supah Gee (15. März 2008)

Habt ihr nen Säbelzahntiger überfahren   

War heut auch bissl fahren...mim Tourenrad....Bullit is noch net wieder fit...
Und die neue 66 macht auch komische Geräusche  

Hab aber n super HighSpeed Trail vom Geiersberg nach Wrmstnch gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asator (15. März 2008)

@Asator: der Weg ist leicht zu finden, aber man solle schon uphill-tauglich sein[/QUOTE]

Ka Thema net.. ham ja keine fetten federwegsbuliden.. is aba beschildert oder??


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2008)

@Otti: wart ihr wohl am ähh, im Wildschweinhgehege 

@SG: Wie lang denn?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Schau halt unter meinen Bildern nach...da ist es größer
> habs mit dem Handy fotofiert.
> 
> Ja klar Testfahrt muß sein!!!!
> ...



Schaut ja schon mal ganz brauchbar aus  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> joa, war ganz schön heut, etwas nass aber blablabla...
> 
> @eMan: so im nachhinein hats dann doch a bissl nach verwesung gerochen, aber den zahn hab ich dem vieh gezogen...


 
1140 hm schlußendlich ... 

so nem viech mit so zähnen will ich lieber net begegnen


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. März 2008)

@ Jörg
er funzt ....das ist erst mal das wichtigste. An der Optik arbeite ich dann  wenn es sich als brauchbar gezeigt hat.

wie schaut`s morgen denn so allgemein aus? MUßßß das Teil mal richtig testen und sowas macht echt mehr Spaß wenn a paar Leute fahren.

PS: das mit den ausreiben auf 27,2 ist !!das!! Problem schlechthin für die ganzen Shop`s hier.......0,4 mm!!! bei Wandung von min 2,5 mm  

PPS: hat noch jemand nen Strauchbeschützer für 36 Zähne mit Kariesangst im Keller ??


----------



## Supah Gee (16. März 2008)

@SJ
In km kann ichs net genau sagen aber auf jeden Fall net kurz  

Hast schon mal Wettertendenz in Bozen geschaut...


----------



## LB Stefan (16. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Fährst jetzt gleich auf der Felge?
> 
> @Asator: der Weg ist leicht zu finden, aber man solle schon uphill-tauglich sein




Jepp, ist letztendlich die sicherste Variante


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2008)

Hab dich mal abgelöst.
Hatte gerade einen Platten.......beim Reifenwechsel von BB auf HH. 
Und des allerbeste drann ist das ich jetzt wenigstens bemerkt hab das ich lauter Schläuche mit falschem Ventil gekauft hab 

G


----------



## TimvonHof (16. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> reden mit nem zonenkind ... ne, das mich wir ganz sicher net



He Eman...
Ich würd an deiner Stelle mich mla fix schlau machen. Da Du Dich öfter in Regensburg aufhälst (wenn ich da noch richtig informiert bin), bist du schneller als Dir lieb ist auch ein "Zoni"  
http://www.umweltzone.net/2.html

 

LG, 
Tim aus Zonenfrei


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh....schneide des Bild mal aus dem Microfilm raus und leg eine Lupe drüber und stell des Ergebnis daraus wieder rein
> 
> Ja, dann können wir ja mal dann bald eine Testfahrt m achen
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. März 2008)

@Supah & Jörg: hehe, ich glaub wir sind wohl auf die wildesten Tiefen des unendlichen Steinwalds gestoßen...

zum glück konnten wir das Biest erlegen bevor die Bestie irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten konnte

@kistenbiker:   da hat aber einer aufgerüstet...


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

Tja 
fahrtechnisches Unvermögen durch Material kompensieren  

Evtl. hilfts ja etwas


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> He Eman...
> Ich würd an deiner Stelle mich mla fix schlau machen. Da Du Dich öfter in Regensburg aufhälst (wenn ich da noch richtig informiert bin), bist du schneller als Dir lieb ist auch ein "Zoni"
> http://www.umweltzone.net/2.html
> 
> ...


 
hehe ... keine gefahr ... wohn ausserhalb der zone


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2008)

Bähhh...mim Stefan fahr ich auch keine kleine Runde mehr um Neusorg  (bin übriegens ohne Kollops noch heimgekommen) 
Netmal zum Wastl zum Kaffeetrinken sind wir gekommen.
Aber zum Glück hatte die Eisdiele in Erdberdorf wirklich offen 
Gott bin ich am Ende.....über 40km mit SlowRezeey 40a.
Dabei hätten mir doch ausschließlich die Spielchen und Felschen gereicht...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. März 2008)

Na zum Glück, hab schon dacht ich muss dir noch n Sauerstoffzelt nachfahren 

Hey schönes Bild mit dem Mooooos!  

Ein glück dass wir des Wurmloch nach B.C. entdeckt haben 

Achja und man beachte meine Flatlandtricks


----------



## LB Stefan (16. März 2008)

@ kiste mhm ja sieht ja mal richtig ordenlich aus, ausser evtl der blaue sattel  

Ich hab noch so nen ding für n 36er aber der ist schon mal gebrochen...

Also für vorübergehend würd er aber taugen...


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

@Stefan

ja der Sattel ist nicht so toll von der Farbe aber der passt eben gut zu meinem Ar...  

Hab auch noch ein schwarzes Sofa ....aber das ist für ne Tour etwas ungeeignet.
Mal schauen was da noch kommt.

Zweiteilige sachen sind besser als keine!!

Hab im bikemarkt geschaut ..evtl bekomme ich da einen.
Aber sollte wir vorher wieder zam kumma könntest des ...ne die Stücke ja mal mitbrigen!!

Danke schon mal


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2008)

2step versteckt sich mal wieder


----------



## LB Stefan (17. März 2008)

Ohh 

moment mal, ist des jetzt die Lyrik? Langsam kommt man ja nimmer mit mit deinen Gabelwechseldich-geschichten.

Du hattest doch letztes WE noch ne weiße Lyrik drin oder? Die die so bockhart war? Oder war die schon schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2008)

@Kistenradler: Willst nur einen Aufsetzring für 32 Zacken? Da hätte ich einen  nagelneuen rumliegen.

@Stefan: Des heißt Gobelwechseldich-Geschichten 

G.


----------



## E36/8 (17. März 2008)

Hi,
würde über Ostern gerne mal den Ochsenkopf unsicher machen. Lohnt sichs die Anfahrt aus Mittelfranken oder sind die Strecken noch unfahrbar?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ohh
> 
> moment mal, ist des jetzt die Lyrik? Langsam kommt man ja nimmer mit mit deinen Gabelwechseldich-geschichten.
> 
> Du hattest doch letztes WE noch ne weiße Lyrik drin oder? Die die so bockhart war? Oder war die schon schwarz?


 

ne das war schon die lyrik ....

@E36/8 ... das wetter über ostern verspricht net grad spass ... die strecke is noch fahrbar ( 2 bäume sind glaub ich drin)


----------



## E36/8 (17. März 2008)

hm, ok
ab wann laufen die lifte in etwa wieder auf fahrradbetrieb?


----------



## Supah Gee (17. März 2008)

Des dauert noch...
Glaub Anfang April is ~2 Wochen zu wegen TÜV etc und dann kommen die Halterungen wieder dran.....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2008)

....und so weiter und noch tausend Sachen.
Meines Wissens ist vom 1.-26April der Lift dicht wegen Wartung.
Und bei gutem Wetter ist übr Ostern offen mit der Hälfte der Halter.
Aber des gute Wetter wird wohl eher net kommen 


Wißt ihr schon des allerneueste. Der Sportastefan fährt gerade in diesem Moment sein neues Rocky Mountain probe 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2008)

oh mei ... was will er denn mit nem rocky mountain ...  


ostern ... ja richtig sch... läuft wohl auf indooraktivitäten raus  ... oder zufällig wer bock auf bad wildbad


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2008)

Naja er hatte des Lapiere und des Rocky im direkten Vergleich.
Und der Franzosenhobel hat im Vergleich net recht funktioniert, war billiger verarbeitet und hat Plastikteile wo man sie net haben will.
Oder einfach Originalton Stefan: "Wenn ich net direkt den Vergleich zum Rocky gehabt hät, dann wäre des Lapiere schon gegangen, dann wäre des garnet so aufgefallen...aber des ist schon billig in der Verarbeitung im Gegensatz zum Rocky" 
Ist aber net ganz wortgerecht, gibt aber den Sinn wieder.
Bin ja gespannt obs mittlerweile in seinem Auto mit zurrück in die Heimat fährt.


Wettervorhersage ist doch ganz gut...also net bei uns 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2008)

hmm ... dann bin also jetzt ich dran nen neues bike zu bauen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... dann bin also jetzt ich dran nen neues bike zu bauen



Ja, wird langsam Zeit...aber warst ja noch nie der Schnellste 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kistenradler: Willst nur einen Aufsetzring für 32 Zacken? Da hätte ich einen  nagelneuen rumliegen.
> 
> 
> G.



HM hab doch aber 36 Zacken ......wenn er noch drüber schaut gerne .....das könnten wir wohl am besten duch hinhalten testen.
Und die Ersttour mitn "neuen" Rad steht eh noch aus   
Da aber meine freien Stunden derzeit so um diese Uhrzeit  sind .....eher schlecht im Moment.....aber es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten     !hoffe ich! muß mal den blöden Cheeef fragen


----------



## Magister (17. März 2008)

Hmm ich bekomm bald mein Stinky und wollt mal fragen ob wär so um Ostern rum lust und Zeit hätte in der iwo in der nähe von Mawkohnt oder so des mit einzufahrn ;-)


Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2008)

@Kiste: Ne des für 32 taugt nur für 32.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2008)

@:...und wo bleiben die Bilda

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

wasn jetzt eigentlich mit ostern?


----------



## Klabauterman (18. März 2008)

melde mich zurück!mit neuer gabel ,zwar noch nicht eingebaut,aber das sollte ja schnell gehen!
wie schauts denn mit heut nachmittag aus?mag wer fahren?
oder morgen oder übermorgen ...hab jedemenge zeit!!

und was ist aus bozen geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> und was ist aus bozen geworden?





OLB EMan schrieb:


> wasn jetzt eigentlich mit ostern?



schon mal wetterbericht angeschaut?

also mir wäre es egal, könnte aber auch auf skitour gehen. es soll ja wieder ordentlich pulver bis zum ende der woche runter hauen.


----------



## Magister (18. März 2008)

Hab ich des richtig verstanden das da iwer ne 32 Zahn Kurbel Verkaufen will??

Weil ich bräucht im Moment eine also bitte melden^^...

Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wasn jetzt eigentlich mit ostern?



Bis gestern dachte ich noch das es doch noch gut wird 
Aber jetzt ist zur Kälte auch noch eine gewisse Regen und Schneewahrscheinlichkeit dazu gekommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

hab das wetter net angeschaut  ... also sch...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... also sch...



So in etwa 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. März 2008)

da isse!
bei ner kurzen probefahrt und probefedern in der Einfahrt hab ich mir gleich noch mein Schienbein mit dem Pedal akupunktiert


----------



## Klabauterman (18. März 2008)

@supahgee:
Merkst du bei deiner 66 einen deutlichen unterschied wenn du die druckstufe oder die federvorspannung verstellst?
ich bild mir ein da vorhin nix gemerkt zu haben!

Allgemein find ich die gabel recht progressiv im vergleich zur totem!hab ezt druckstufe und federvorspannung komplett offen und schaffs im stand mit bissl rumhüpfen es nicht die Gabel weiter als 16cm einzufedern...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2008)

Ahhhh..eine 2008er Todessteckachsensystemgobel. 
Die ist mit der vom SuppenTschi garnet vergleichbar...kommt ja sogar aus einem ganz anderen Land.
Aber ganz hübsch. 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. März 2008)

oeh...dachte der supahschi hat/wollte eine neue 66er sich holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> oeh...dachte der supahschi hat/wollte eine neue 66er sich holen?



Ja, schon einen neue, aber noch eine von den Guten  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also mir wäre es egal, könnte aber auch auf skitour gehen. es soll ja wieder ordentlich pulver bis zum ende der woche runter hauen.


 
ja tourenski müsst man haben  

@all ...

welche kurbel soll ich an den dhler bauen ?


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

rf diabolus.... 

aber du willst ja wieder leicht wa???

was wiegen die xt?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

jetz zeig mal dein bike


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

Ja ist ja gut, hier mein Neues  
Auf die Schnelle kein besseres Foto möglich


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

nobby nic 

aber sonst ... schönes teil .... vernünftige gabel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

hmm weiß is anscheinend ganz schön modern ... dann wird mein dhler net weiß


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

Ja irgendwie scheint des ganz modern zu sein.  

Ja ich hab nen Nobby anstelle eins 2.25er was weiß ich reifen tauschen lassen.

So kann ich den Nobby vorne fahren und hinten dann nen Betty oder sowas.

Dann hab ioch noch nen Nobby auf ersatz weil kaufen tut man sich sowas ja nicht.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber sonst ... schönes teil .... vernünftige gabel ...




thx

Ja ich hoff ma dass ich mit der net so ärger hab wie du mit den deinen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

Morgen müsst ich mei Kamera bekommen dann stell ich mal nochmal a schöneres Bild rein  

Was ist jetzt Stand mit deim Morewood


----------



## Supah Gee (18. März 2008)

@Stefan

   

@Klabauter
Ich hab ne 66 RC2X 2007 SE   
Hab an der noch nix probiert ausser mal reingedrückt und schreckliche Geräusche gehört  
Mal schaun hoff des gibt sich mit der Zeit wenn net kommt die gleich wieder weg  

Man kann sich echt nix mehr neues kaufen    

@all 
Ja Bozen wird wohl nix


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @all
> Ja Bozen wird wohl nix



...  

@stefan:   sahne!!


----------



## OLB Wastl (18. März 2008)

@eman

kurbel XTR!

@stefan

schönes rad!

@jörg

wie hast du denn schicht?

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

danke danke  

hab grad scho mal die rohloff neigebastelt...

passt  

zumindest soweit wie ich jetzt gekommen bin.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. März 2008)

@Stefan

schönes Rad !!!!   

bekomme ich den Sattel   
würde farblich zu meinem passen  und du bekommst meinen 

@ Jörg 

ja das hab i mir schon gedacht dass es nur für 32 passt


----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja tourenski müsst man haben



lieg ich so viel falsch, wenn ich annehme, dass sich dein skibestand ungefähr gleich verhält, wie bei deinen rädern?  --> alten ski genommen, bindung, felle und lvs ausrüstung gekauft und los geht es.

ich hab ja auch nur kurzski zum bergauf laufen. bergab geht es grundsätzlich mit dem board.


@stefan
an sich hast du da sicher keinen fehlkauf gemacht, aber in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> lieg ich so viel falsch, wenn ich annehme, dass sich dein skibestand ungefähr gleich verhält, wie bei deinen rädern? --> alten ski genommen, bindung, felle und lvs ausrüstung gekauft und los geht es.


 
wennst mich mal mitnimmst aufm berg dann rüst ich auf


----------



## Jambo12 (18. März 2008)

weis jemand von euch wann der lift für bikes öffnet?


----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wennst mich mal mitnimmst aufm berg dann rüst ich auf



geh einkaufen!


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

ok ...  ... werd mich mal schlau machen was ich brauch  

...lvs ausrüstung ... hmm hatt eigentlich net vor mich in ner lawine wieder zu finden


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> weis jemand von euch wann der lift für bikes öffnet?


 
26.4. ... davor leider TÜV usw ...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

OLB Wastl schrieb:


> @eman
> 
> kurbel XTR!


 
hmm gewichtsmässig ne gute idee  ... preismässig net so ganz


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @stefan
> an sich hast du da sicher keinen fehlkauf gemacht, aber in weiß.



modefarbe... was will mam machen. 
gabs leider net in orange und oder giftgrün.

und es sollt halt möglichst weit weg von schwarz sein...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2008)

auf jedenfall unbedingt sofort ne schutzfolie ran ... sonst wirst net froh mit weisser lackierung  ... das firebeast damals war auch weis und ich damals noch unwissend ... kratzer sehen da so sch... aus


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> und es sollt halt möglichst weit weg von schwarz sein...



 Schwarz ist DIE Farbe...obwohl es ja eigentlch keine ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

Na ich ja nur gemeint meins sollte möglichst weit von schwarz weg sein, ansonsten ist schwarz schon ganz ok.
Ich wollt halt was helles  

Bist scho die erste Runde mit deim neuen gefahren?

@ eman jepp hab ich schon gemacht, zumindest den vorderen Teil des Oberrohrs 
Muss dann mal sehen wo noch Leitungen etc. scheuern aber des seh ich dann erst nachm Rohloffkompletteinbau.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nobby nic



   (mußt ich jetzt einfach nommal wiederholen) 

Weiß ist voll gut...und des einzige was noch weiter von schwarz (was auch voll gut ist) weg ist, ist ja wohl transparent...vor weißem oder transparentem Hintergrund.
Wobei Glow in the Dark auch schon was hatte 

Schraub die Kettenblätter gleich runter. Die kannste teuer verscherbeln in neu.

@Wastl: Nachmittag....hab dich schon ein paar mal versucht zu erreichen.
Lenker waren noch da wie wir am Abend  heimkamen 

@Suppersporta: Ja, irgendwas dergleichen könnten wir schon mal machen.

@Eman: Die neue XT schaut auch ganz gut aus und taugen wahrscheinlich voll her.
Siehstas ich hab mir rechtzeitig, für den Fall der Fälle, Tourenski und Felle besorgt...aber habs schon eingemottet und hohl sie 100²%tig nimmer raus 
Wobei ein Tag Ochsenkopf wenn des Wetter sich noch weiter so entwickelt  vielleicht eine Betrachtungsmöglichkeit wäre wenn garnichts anderes geht. 

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (19. März 2008)

war am samstag mal am oko bin die strecke mal abgelaufen da liegt ja erst ab den holzelementen schnee bei den 3wo der eine über den stein führt bevor man unter dem lift fahrt^^


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...lvs ausrüstung ... hmm hatt eigentlich net vor mich in ner lawine wieder zu finden



sag das mal den jungs, mit denen ich im allgäu immer unterwegs bin. da hat fast jeder schon so eine situation mitgemacht. meistens ging es glimpflich aus, aber vor zwei jahren gab es auch einen größeren zwischenfall, wo sich einer schwer verletzt hatte. 
schaufel und sonde solltest schon selber haben, einen piepser bekomm ich auch immer von dem kumpel, bei dem ich  immer übernachte. der hat mehrere daheim rum liegen und da kann auch einer für dich abfallen. 



hier hätte ich noch etwas zum thema: leichbau am bergabrad  (orginal würde das rohr aus alu durchgehen)


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sag das mal den jungs, mit denen ich im allgäu immer unterwegs bin. da hat fast jeder schon so eine situation mitgemacht. meistens ging es glimpflich aus, aber vor zwei jahren gab es auch einen größeren zwischenfall, wo sich einer schwer verletzt hatte.
> schaufel und sonde solltest schon selber haben, einen piepser bekomm ich auch immer von dem kumpel, bei dem ich immer übernachte. der hat mehrere daheim rum liegen und da kann auch einer für dich abfallen.


 
ok budgetplan für nächsten winter wird aufgestellt ... wenn dann schon komplett  (so mit halben snowboards unter den füßen)... musst mich dann aber auch mitgehen lassen ... allein radlfahrn geht ja noch ... aber im schnee is mir zu gefährlich

@ jörg ... hast die tourenausrüstung überhaupt mal benutzt?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @ jörg ... hast die tourenausrüstung überhaupt mal benutzt?



  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2008)

klar nehm ich dich mit und den jörg auch. ihr würdet vom verrücktheitsgrad sowieso recht gut da unten hin passen.

allein geh ich momentan auch noch nicht, da ich es immer noch nicht so richtig abschätzen kann, wie sich der schnee verhält. aber die jungs unten im allgäu haben das schon drauf und bis jetzt hab ich mich noch in keiner situation unsicher gefühlt. zumindest was lawinen betrifft. bei den steilen rinnen, in die wir da ab und zu einfahren wird mir aber schon mal anders. zumal ich noch nicht so super sicher auf dem board stehe.

@jörg
zu angenehmen touren gehen brauchst aber lange ski. (wenn ich das noch recht in erinnerung habe, hatest du dir kurze gekauft)


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> (mußt ich jetzt einfach nommal wiederholen)
> 
> Weiß ist voll gut...und des einzige was noch weiter von schwarz (was auch voll gut ist) weg ist, ist ja wohl transparent...vor weißem oder transparentem Hintergrund.
> Wobei Glow in the Dark auch schon was hatte
> ...



Stimmt des Glow i the dark hatte schon was  
Und wär ja auch weit von schwarz weg 

Jepp hab schon alles des später nicht dran bleibt runter und durch älteres ersetzt des ich noch daheim rum liegen hatte


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp hab schon alles des später nicht dran bleibt runter und durch älteres ersetzt des ich noch daheim rum liegen hatte



Pohh, des mag aussehen 

@Speedy: 173cm dürften schon reichen.....hab aber noch netmal die Bindung montiert 
Bei der Wetterlage die letzten Monate hat mir die Moti gefehlt 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. März 2008)

mag irgendwer morgen mittag/nachmittag/irgendwann biken gehn?wo ist mir egal hauptsach bissl bewegung und bergab!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> klar nehm ich dich mit und den jörg auch.


 
ok ... dann darfst auch mal mit uns wohin fahrn


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... dann darfst auch mal mit uns wohin fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> mag irgendwer morgen mittag/nachmittag/irgendwann biken gehn?wo ist mir egal hauptsach bissl bewegung und bergab!




Kann des lange Wochenende ja mal nach Weiden kommen, mal dein Holz ausprobieren.
Es seiden du bust zuviel mit deinen Eiern beschäftigt

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. März 2008)

aeh...also...theoretisch müsste das gehen!müssten uns halt zusammenschreiben,vielleicht schau ich morgen mal da vorbei,wenn das wetter passt!net,dass der bauer das entdeckt hat nach dem sturm!

Du könntest ja da vorbeischaun und danach geh ma irgendwo noch n tourchen fahren?(steinwald?)

@stefan:
das Rad hat aber nicht dein Kona ersetzt, sondern nur deinen Fuhrpark erweitert,oder?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @stefan:
> das Rad hat aber nicht dein Kona ersetzt, sondern nur deinen Fuhrpark erweitert,oder?



rüschtisch


----------



## franzam (19. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Du könntest ja da vorbeischaun und danach geh ma irgendwo noch n tourchen fahren?(steinwald?)



Wollt Ihr morgen fahren? Nachmittag hätt ich evtl. Zeit. (dafür fang ich früh um 3.30 an )
Dürfte aber ziemlich schmierig im Steinwald sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (19. März 2008)

ich würde morgen gerne fahren,aber net wenn morgen so ein wetter wie heute ist(sonne ,schnee,sonne,hagel,schnee,sonne....)


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Na ich ja nur gemeint meins sollte möglichst weit von schwarz weg sein, ansonsten ist schwarz schon ganz ok.
> Ich wollt halt was helles
> 
> Bist scho die erste Runde mit deim neuen gefahren?




Ist auch besser wenn man die Bikes gut auseinander halten kann....so nach ner Weißbierpause und so  

Ne im Moment schlecht Zeit und das Wetter ist ja a zum :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

da hast recht...

trau mich momentan schon gar nicht vor die Tür...


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. März 2008)

Hättest ja an Rob seinen steigern können  







1710 nen ist doch ein echtes Schnäpschä für dich


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

kaum kommen nen paar feiertage ... dann is das wetter sch...  

die gabel fürn dhler is gekauft 

@all ... wie schauts mit winterbergplanung aus?


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hättest ja an Rob seinen steigern können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOOOAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!
Des wär doch was fürn Eman. Zusammen mit den Tireflies kommt das echt gut beim nächsten 24h DH Rennen  

Bei uns liegt Neuschnee - nix mit biken derzeit  
Hab mich heute mal von der Matte (Ihr erinnert Euch) inner Plastikwanne übern Acker ziehen lassen  was ne schöne Alternative zum Tourenski ist....
LG,
Tim


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

ich wird niemals nen Rocky Mtn kaufen ....  nie


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr morgen fahren? Nachmittag hätt ich evtl. Zeit. (dafür fang ich früh um 3.30 an )
> Dürfte aber ziemlich schmierig im Steinwald sein, oder?



Bin in der Arbeit am Nachmittag.
Aber wir müssen unbedingt unsere Tirschenreuthumgebungsrunde in der nnächsten Zeit mal drehen..du muß ja des Wetter net schön sein. 

@Emän: Die Boxxer WC?? .....Leichtluftdeffektgehgobel 

@Kistenbiker: Des hatte ich schon bei mein Ebay und wenns unter 1300 geblieben wäre, dann wäre es jetzt meins 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

ne ... keine boxxer ... von RS hab ich die schnauze voll im moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... keine boxxer ... von RS hab ich die schnauze voll im moment



 Was, doch ne BOS  
Dann bleibt ja nur noch eine 888WC oder ATA übrieg?!?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

ne 888 hätt ich ja schon


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2008)

Wenn du nicht gleich sagst welche, dann schick ich dir die Gorgonen auf den Hals 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

na was bleibt denn noch übrig 

is aber ne 07er ...


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

ne fox 40?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

japp ...

bremse hab ich auch bestellt

irgendwie schon unglaublich was das für nen aufwand is  

peil mal okopf opening als fertigstellungstermin an ... bau ja erst auf wenn alles da is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

na dann hoff mal dass die net über Ostern aufmachen  

ist aber ne schöne gabel...
na mal sehen wie lang so fox-gabeln halten 

Bin derzeit auch am umbasteln, wie bist denn mit deim Michelin hinterreifen zufreiden, ganz gut oder?

Was ist des jetzt für einer in welcher größe?


----------



## Magister (19. März 2008)

Hmm seit ihr alle da wenn der Oko lift dieses Jahr wieder aufmacht? Weil dann muss ich da undbedingt auch mal kommen .

Boah so ein scheiß wetter...

Etz wo man genug zeit zum Trailbaun hätte muss es so ******* sein -.-

Timo


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2008)

naja normal passt die fox net ins morewood ... aber da es wohl eh rot wird is es egal   ... bin mal gespannt wo ich gewichtsmässig lande ... planung sagt aktuell 17,447 g ... so 18 kg sollten also klappen

reifen ... michelin all mountain ust in 2,2 hab ich ... hast ust?

reifenmässig sind glaub ich minions in der xc version ganz gut ... fahren zumindest einige hier damit rum


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

ja ich bin grad am suchen nach ner vernünftigen reifen-felgen-kombi für hinten.

ich hab auch schon an den fat albert gedacht.... mhm wie zu HT zeiten


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2008)

jetzt les ichs erst... des morewood in rot... könnte interessant aussehen


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2008)

noch was zum thema ochsenkopf eröffnung. hab mir das hier zugelegt, damit ihr mir nicht immer davon fahrt:






nun fragen aller fragen. da ich mit meinen zarten xc-trikots probleme bekommen werde, da rein zu kommen; wer kennt denn einen shop mit schlichten trikots (also nicht bunt und in farbe und auch kein werbeblättchen) für den einsatzzweck und welche größe sollte man da nehmen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja normal passt die fox net ins morewood ... aber da es wohl eh rot wird is es egal   ... bin mal gespannt wo ich gewichtsmässig lande ... planung sagt aktuell 17,447 g ... so 18 kg sollten also klappen
> 
> reifen ... michelin all mountain ust in 2,2 hab ich ... hast ust?
> 
> reifenmässig sind glaub ich minions in der xc version ganz gut ... fahren zumindest einige hier damit rum



Ne Fox 40 ....ein roootes Morewood  
Ist es denn dann aber schon wenigstens eine weiße Foxdellenbeisturtz 40? 
17,447g bekommste bei rot net hin. Rot hat auf die benötigte Menge 2.7639g mehr Pikmente.

@SportaStefan: Ich bin briegens auch einige....zumindest vorne.
Du mußt heute noch deine Signatur ändern.


@Speedy: Ist die Protektorenjacke aus den 70ern oder aus einem älteren Ostladen....meine jetzt so desingnemäßig 
Aber du erinnerst mich gerade daran das ich mir eine neues solches Mittelteil noch bestellen muß.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @SportaStefan: Ich bin briegens auch einige....zumindest vorne.
> Du mußt heute noch deine Signatur ändern.
> 
> G.


Was bist du?  

Nee bei dem Wetter lass ichs mal lieber auf winter stehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was bist du?



Ein "Einige" von den in Emans Antwortzitat.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2008)

ah jetzt immer diese komplizierten antworten früh am morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2008)

@jörg
ne ne, die ist aus einem westladen. sozusagen ein "intershop", wie es den früher in der zone gab. so schlecht kann das design ja gar nicht sein. beinhaltet nämlich die modefarbe "weiß". zu sehen wird es auch nur beim an- und ausziehen sein und von daher ist es schei$$egal, was dem westwarenverkäufer bei der empfehlung der jacke geritten hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2008)

Ja Weiß und Rot sind ja jetzt wieder trendy 


@Emän: Net geschockt sein wennste heimkommst. Aber allein in den letzten 1.5h hat es 10cm Neuschnee runtergehauen. 
Und ich hab eben mein Auto draußen stehen lassen 


Also würde dann den Ostersonntag zum Skifahren am Oko vorschlagen, weil da essen ja wieder alle den Osterbraten bei ihren Eltern 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2008)

dichtes schneetreiben gabs hier in rgbg auch ... nur bleibt er halt net liegen 

eigentlich wollt ich ostern in bozen in der sonne skifahrn ... das nun schneebiken draus wird ... oh mei ... wer hätt das gedacht


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne Fox 40 ....ein roootes Morewood
> Ist es denn dann aber schon wenigstens eine weiße Foxdellenbeisturtz 40?
> 17,447g bekommste bei rot net hin. Rot hat auf die benötigte Menge 2.7639g mehr Pikmente.


ne is die 07er ... wurd halt zufällig gefragt ob ich sie will ... konnt net nein sagen  und bin auch mal neugirig wie die gabel so funzt

das morewood wird wohl rot da ich schon nen weißes bike hab ... weiß sieht ausserdem immer so schnell dreckig aus ... 
weiß is aber an nem neu aufgebauten bike ohne dreck usw die schönste farbe  

grundsätzlich steht die planung jetz ... nur noch alles bestellen


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2008)

was hast dir denn für bremsen ausgeguckt?

ja hab mit mal des rot auf der hp angesehen... schaut auch schon chööön aus  

skifahren... oh mei, wo ich schon alles weg geräumt hab


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2008)

formula the one 200 / 200 ... hab lang überlegt ob net vorn 220 ... aber 200 reichen schon ... muss ich halt den fox adapter extra kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> formula the one 200 / 200 ... hab lang überlegt ob net vorn 220 ... aber 200 reichen schon ... muss ich halt den fox adapter extra kaufen



Hätte fei eine 220 Formulascheibe zuhause rumliegen....will aber natürlich jetzt net das du wieder zu überlegen anfängst 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2008)

wenn dann würds eh die floating disc von formula werden ... 220 in stahl is zu schwer


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2008)

Die Floatings machen nur Probleme...quitschen, rubbln, vibrieren und vieles mehr 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (20. März 2008)

hey jörgi:
war heut im wald bei dem sauwetter! also es steht noch alles,allerdings ists entdeckt worden!ein kicker liegt auf der seite vom weg!aber sonst ist alles da und fahrbereit 

solltest dich halt schicken mim fahren lol


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2008)

wo hast denn das wieder gelesen? ... hattest doch nie selbst eine


----------



## Supah Gee (20. März 2008)

Oh mann....man glaubt ja es is Weihnachten und net Ostern  

Fährt morgen wer mit an Oko zum Skifoan   Irgendwas muss ma ja machen wenn ka Arbeit is...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2008)

denk das ich morgen am okopf bin ... wetter is schlecht genug angesagt


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2008)

args ... kaum schneits mal, dann bläst der wind ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ... kaum schneits mal, dann bläst der wind ...



Ja, man kann nicht alles haben....also halt nur ein alles.
Bist du dir immernoch sicher das du die Laute Radklingel willst.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (21. März 2008)

Hat einer ein Räumschild mit 20mm Steckachsaufnahme rumliegen???
Was ein sch... Wetter das ist  :kotz:


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2008)

japp ... sch... wetter is das ...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2008)

so lift offen ... ski fahrn !!!


----------



## franzam (21. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so lift offen ... ski fahrn !!!



bei mir nix ski fahrn!    Unimog mit Schneepflug is heut angesagt!


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. März 2008)

@ Steffan

[neugiermodus an]Hast schon Bilder vom ist-Zustand deines neuen ???[neugiermodus aus]


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2008)

Jepp hab ich => Fotoalbum

Viel hat sich aber nicht getan, da ich erst die Zwischenausbaustufe erreicht hab.
Ich stell nochma welche ein wenns fertig ist 

Und bei dir? Konntest noch ne ausgiebige Probefahrt machen bevor da Pauder kam ?


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. März 2008)

Ne bin nicht zum fahren gekommen....da war dann schon immer das Licht aus  
a bissl auf der Straße auf und ab und über a Treppe runter.....fährt sich bisher sahnig.
Leider reibt mir keiner die Stütze (0,4 mm) aus und mit der Roox bräuchte ich kürzere Beine für a Tour.

Aber das wird schon noch....bei dem Wetter eh kein Stress


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

Ich hätt ne 30.0 daheim in 400 aber du wirst a ne 30.9 Stütze brauchen oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hätt ne 30.0 daheim in 400 aber du wirst a ne 30.9 Stütze brauchen oder?



Ne, er braucht eine 26.8.

@Kiste:Wennst unbedingt eine kürzere brauchst zum testen, dann könnte ich dir eine leihen oder für echt ganz billig geld verkaufen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2008)

@Kiste: hätte sogar noch eine da, die würde ich dir schenken.
Hat einen Defekt, ist aber noch 100% einsatzfähig.
In kurz alsó eine gute Bikeparkstütze.

@Stefan: Fährst jetzt dann eine Runde mit 151mm bzw. 152mm Federewegsbike.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

? wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2008)

wo fahrt ihr denn rumm ? liegt ja leider überall nasser schnee   ...

denk aber das morgen okopf bgrün mitm bike gehen müsst   .. wer bock? (zuerst ski dann bike


----------



## sms (22. März 2008)

an den E-Mann (Kabellutscher  ) und der Rest der Runde


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

oko-bgrün... oh weh wenn ich da schon wieder an des zurückfahren denk... ohhh wehhh.

Naja aber irgendwie könnt ma morgen schon fahren.

Hab zwar grad schon wieder was gehört dass ich morgen nachmittag keine Zeit hab aber vielleicht könnt ma ja weng eher los. 
aber wenn du vorher noch skifahren willst geht des alles nicht....

sehr komplex alles


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> an den E-Mann (Kabellutscher  ) und der Rest der Runde



eman, leut kennen dich....


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2008)

hehe wir könnten ja auch heut fahrn 

hab aber noch keine gabel im bike ... aber das geht schnell wenns sein muss  ... oder fahrn mer die nächsten einfach mal nachts so langs noch dunkel is  

@sms ... japp wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

heut bin ich irgendwie noch mehr verplant áls gestern... 

musst halt nur wheelie fahren 

mhm ja wegen morgen müss ma halt dann nochgmal gucken also wie ma da ne zeit finden die dann passt. stimmt so langs noch so früh dunkel wird könnt ma a mal mit lampe fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2008)

Schaut schon übel draußen aus. 
Sitz immernoch vorm Puter und überleg 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2008)

japp ... so mischmaschwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2008)

Übler gehts nimmer 
Alle Wege enden irgendwo im Hochschnee.
Nach einer Runde Neusorg Weihermühle Riglasreuth war Ende.....kein Ausweg egal welche Richtung.
Aber 122 Hms auf 8.6km ist fast so gut wie ein Wurstbrot, weil des ist ja besser wie nichts und die absolute Glückseeligkeit usw....

@Stefan: Hatte so wenigstens Zeit dein Teil zu drehen. Leider kann ich es dir jetzt net zeigen, weil mein Fotoprogramm auch durch des Viedeoprogramm einen für meine Fähigkeiten nicht reparierenden schaden bekommen hat

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (22. März 2008)

@ Steffan     danke dir fürs Angebot aber wie Jörg weiß brauch ich ne 26,8

@ Jörg    kurze habe ich ja schon.....länger wär ned schlecht  

Hab mir jetzt ne Reibahle bestellt und dann passt wieder die mit rauf und runter rein  dann ist auch das letzte Prob gelöst ....ausser der weißen Pest  

Wer am Montag Lust auf a Runde durch den Steinwald ..... mit den LL Skis


----------



## Supah Gee (22. März 2008)

War heut am Oko Skifoan....des is ja unglaublich.....top Bedingungen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2008)

@kistenbiker ...
was isn das für ne reiballe die von 26,8 auf 27,2 kann? 

@supah gee ...
warum fährst geheim an den okopf  

@stefan ...
hmm okopf geht aber denk ich ... mit bike mein ich  ... zur not nur forststrasse rauf/runter ... musst doch dein neues ding mal ausfahrn


----------



## Supah Gee (22. März 2008)

war ja net allein


----------



## franzam (22. März 2008)

@Kistenbiker, 
wie lang soll die Stütze sein? Ich hab hier noch eine vom Bike meiner Holden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

ich war heut auch mal oko. aber zu fuß.

Pistenbedingungen waren was ich gesehen hab wirklich opti.
5* würde theoretisch auch gehen praktisch aber nicht da der feste trampelweg nicht breiter als mein schlitten war und die beiden seitenränder des pfades auch nicht so fest waren und.....

aber da wo diese Brettelrutscher gefahren sind müssts geil gehen.

gut dann halten wir mal morgen 1000 fest.
forststraße funktioniert auf jeden fall und auch ohne spikes  

@ jörg oh mei ich glaub ich muss mir deine maschine mal angucken  
was immer hilft ist format c: oder Alt + F4


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2008)

hmm ok ... fleckl? ...
nach bgrün gehts aber auf jedenfall runter ... egal wie


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

runter ist kein prob... aber hoch...  

fleckl ist denk ich net sooo gut. also zumindest kann man von da net hoch fahren weil da die piste mit auf der straße ist also kommt man da gar nicht hoch. 

Vom Silbereisenbw käm man besser hoch.
Boxgraben funzt aber auch nicht wennst verstehst was ich mein...


----------



## Kistenbiker (22. März 2008)

@ eman     gukst du  http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/e1/86/245f_1.JPG

@ franzam   so lange wie möglich


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2008)

silbereisenbergwerk meint ich ja eigentlich  ... ob bgrün runter schaun mer dann mal


----------



## Kistenbiker (22. März 2008)

@ Stefan  jetzt seh ich`s erst .....Frühling.....  der ist ja gut 
wohnst jetzt in einer anderen Zeitzone???  Florida ???


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2008)

na dann versuchen wir mal unser Glück morgen... um 10e


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2008)

Bin gestern nach dem Klettern irgendwie in ein Zeitloch gefallen und erst um 1Uhr daheim gelandet.
Mein 8:30Uhr Wecker war zu schwach mich aufstehen zu lassen  
Naja.....hab ich mich um die Chance gebracht völlig desillosioniert in Bischofsgrün zu stehen 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. März 2008)

ich will sonne und 15°C


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2008)

@jörg ... hast auch nix verpasst ... sowas hab ich schon lang nimmer erlebt ... haben netmal das bike ausgeladen  

nunja ... morgen skifahrn ... liegt soviel schnee das man mal nen kleinen kicker bauen könnt zum üben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... hast auch nix verpasst ... sowas hab ich schon lang nimmer erlebt ... haben netmal das bike ausgeladen
> 
> nunja ... morgen skifahrn ... liegt soviel schnee das man mal nen kleinen kicker bauen könnt zum üben .



Ja, der Sportastefan hat mich schon angefohnt.
Zum Glück hatte ich das Nachfahren schnell wieder verworfen 
Bin dabei, morgen beim Skifahren.

Die Gobel vom Stefan macht einen guten Eindruck, gell.
Wäre zur Zeit meine einzige Alternative auf dem Markt was Federweg, Gewicht und Fitschers angeht als Schörmänersatz.
Mal schauen was sie in den nächsten 6Monaten so mitmacht und verkraftet.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2008)

japp ... gabel ist sicher gut ...

tragisch is das mir der stylo damals nen lapierre mit fox verkaufen wollt   ... nur ich depp wollt halt nen 2007er haben


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... gabel ist sicher gut ...
> 
> tragisch is das mir der stylo damals nen lapierre mit fox verkaufen wollt   ... nur ich depp wollt halt nen 2007er haben



Jaja, wie immer. Und jetzt hast dir eine graue 40 andrehen lassen anstatt einer weißen.....
....die perfekt zu einem roten Rahmen passen würde 


@Sportastefan: Schau mal das wäre was für dich. Wennste ohne Scheibe fahren willst.
Des sind die wo die Kette net runterspringen soll. Wegen der Wellen.

http://www.c14-shop.com/c14-shop/products_new.php

Und mein Fotoprogramm geht immernoch net...aber es gibt ja, zwar primitive, aber Umwege 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. März 2008)

hört mir auf mit schnee.... bin gestern runter gefahren und es schneit und schneit und schneit und was mache ich .... ich kränkel rum. schöne schei$$e. bin grad wieder zurück gekommen, damit ich nicht depressiv werde, wenn ich dort aus dem fenster schaue.

noch was zum thema lvs: http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,542959,00.html

auf dem riedberger horn stand ich letztes jahr auch schon oben und das ist eigentlich recht "harmloses" gelände. nur muss das mal jemand den lawinen sagen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2008)

Hmmh.....waren wir da net auch in der Gegend 
Ich und mein Überblick.

@Emän: Jetzt mußt die Fahrradklingel nehmen 

@Ohl: Wann soll´s denn morgen losgehen.
Der Wastl kommt auch mit und kann euch gleich über des neue Shimano XTR  Innenlagerbefestigungssystem aufklären.
Kein Wunder das die leichter ist, wenn man die Hälfte wegläßt 

@SuppenG: Hab gestern jemanden mit den Initialen B.Sch. kennengelernt.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. März 2008)

War heut mit meinen Oldschool Tourenski am Oko....
Fleckl ->Gipfel ->Nord runter ->Gipfel -> Süd runter  

@speeedi
Du kennst dich doch aus oder? 
Was unterscheidet denn nen richitgen Tourenschuh von nem Pistenrunterfahrschuh


----------



## speedy_j (23. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @speeedi
> Du kennst dich doch aus oder?
> Was unterscheidet denn nen richitgen Tourenschuh von nem Pistenrunterfahrschuh



so richtig nicht, ich fahre ja snowboard. was ich aber so mitbekommen habe, gibt es da nicht die wahnsinnig großen unterschiede. ein tourensschuh hat aber meisten eine sohle (kann auch nur teilweise sein, bin mir da nicht sicher) aus gummi oder ähnliches, damit man auch mal auf fels grip hat und somit auch mit klettern zum gipfel gelangen kann. 
wichtig ist glaube noch, dass du den schuh beim hochlaufen halb geöffnet lässt und dann trotzdem keine scheuerstellen auf der haut bekommst. die jungs unten fahren ihre schuhe fast alle 1-2 nummer kleiner, haben dann sich dann aber einen passgenauen innenschuh backen lassen.
ich kann die frage aber mal bei gelegenheit weiterleiten und dann bekomme ich die auch ordentlich beantwortet.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Jetzt mußt die Fahrradklingel nehmen
> 
> @Ohl: Wann soll´s denn morgen losgehen.
> Der Wastl kommt auch mit und kann euch gleich über des neue Shimano XTR Innenlagerbefestigungssystem aufklären.
> Kein Wunder das die leichter ist, wenn man die Hälfte wegläßt


 
ihr wollt mir doch wohl jetzt net die kurbel ausreden


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ihr wollt mir doch wohl jetzt net die kurbel ausreden




Nööö, wieso.  
Aber ich würde erstmal schauen ob und wie sie überhaupt Kettenführungstauglich ist.
Also wegen der Montage mit dem inneren Lagerspanngewindering.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2008)

muss bei icsg doch egal sein


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

Wenn der Spannklemmring links ist, dann ist des eh egal.
Dachte der Ring ist rechts. 

G.


----------



## Asator (24. März 2008)

Was wird wohl kommendes we am oko mit bike gehn..  also richtung fleckl am besten wall in die annere war ich noch nich


----------



## Supah Gee (24. März 2008)

Gar nix....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Gar nix....



  

Wo warste denn heute????...Hast wohl wieder die ganze Zeit daheim mit deinen Salzen rumgespielt 
Dem Bernd habt ihr sie ja auch schon angedreht und der hat nur Durchfall davon bekommen 

Also des Hochfahren auf der Forststraße vom Bergwerk aus geht opti 
5Sterne ging zumindest ganz gut...abgesehen vom unproblematischem Fußvolk und übereifrigen Bergwachtlerinnen 
Nach Bigri ging garnichts, aber manche Jungspunde mußten es ja versuchen 

Ansonsten bin ich gerade Höchstbietender vom Hänkyrad  
Hab auch schonmal per Ebaymail angefragt wie stabil des Rad ist und wie tief man damit ins Flat droppen kann   ...natürlich ohne Namen.

G.


----------



## franzam (24. März 2008)

@kistenbiker, die Stütze ist 350mm lang, bei max heraußen bleiben 25 cm.Gib Bescheid wenn Du sie brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. März 2008)

@Jörg, seit ihr mit Spikes unterwegs gewesen? Geht Sa was?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg, seit ihr mit Spikes unterwegs gewesen? Geht Sa was?



Nö, heute hatte keiner Spikes drauf. War null Eis und super Sonne.
Die Schneebedingungen waren halt top beim Hochfahren.
Gestern hättest zum Beispiel dein Rad net aus dem Auto heben brauchen  (Insidergag)
Sind auch nur gefahren weil der Eman vom Anstellen am Lift die Schnauze voll hatte und wußte das bikemäßig was ging.
Morgen gibts ja Schneegewitter...was immer des auch ist 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2008)

naja nen doch ganz schöner abschluß der vorkorksten osterfeiertage heut


----------



## franzam (24. März 2008)

Jörg, wenn Du schon schöne Bilder reinstellst, mach sie doch bitte größer


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Jörg, wenn Du schon schöne Bilder reinstellst, mach sie doch bitte größer



   .... Wenn des so einfach wär........hab ein Puterproblem...und keine Lösung  


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. März 2008)

Frage: was ist schwarz... geht fast von selber rauf und runter UUUNNDDD ist in einem RM7 endlich drin???


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. März 2008)

@ Jörg 

Endlösung


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2008)

Genau die strebe ich an 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (25. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> tragisch is das mir der stylo damals nen lapierre mit fox verkaufen wollt   ... nur ich depp wollt halt nen 2007er haben



späte einsicht


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> späte einsicht


 
besser spät als nie  ... wer hätt denn gedacht das RS zu blöd is so nen lächerliches prob zu lösen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also des Hochfahren auf der Forststraße vom Bergwerk aus geht opti
> 5Sterne ging zumindest ganz gut...abgesehen vom unproblematischem Fußvolk und übereifrigen Bergwachtlerinnen
> Nach Bigri ging garnichts, aber manche Jungspunde mußten es ja versuchen
> 
> ...



  zefix-wär ich halt heim...


----------



## Supah Gee (25. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo warste denn heute????...Hast wohl wieder die ganze Zeit daheim mit deinen Salzen rumgespielt
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Nee....hab Eier gefärbt    

Hab doch dem SS ne sms geschrieben weil ne antwort auf deine nr wär ja irgendwo in der Sowjetunion rausgekommen....

Bernd Schm...


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

@ST
Stimmt die hast mir geschickt, habs sogar laut vorgelesen, wusst aber nicht was ich sinvolles drauf zurückschreiben soll...  

@ jörg was macht dein BewegteBilderaufBildschirmbringproblem...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2008)

@SuShi: Ja, Bernd Sch..., der hat sich voll aufgeführt, rumgeplöckt, Flaschen an die Wand geschmissen und lauter so Sachen.
Verwandschaft hast du  

@Stefan:Hab noch netmal mein Standbildproblem gelöst da redest du schon von bewegten Bildan 

Gibt jetzt mal ein ganz gutes Sondermag von der Rider.
Hat man endlich mal den Überblick von den Locations und wann man net hinfahren sollte 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

oh weh... glaub da hilft nur noch ne amputation...

ich wetz schon mal die messer


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2008)

und ... schon tief eingeschneit da oben? ... sogar in rgbg liegt der sch... schnee rum


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

allerdings...

langsam reichts schon mal wieder.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2008)

Naja, jetzt wo sie die Tunnelfräsen einsezten kann man wenigsten wieder von Neusorg bis Weihermühle fahren.
Nur diese Mautgebühren nerven 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2008)

sagt ja schon wieder wärmer an am WE

nehm die shirts jetzt mal wirklich in angriff ... machen mal die LB-dinger wieder gleich?

bin morgen skifahrn ... sa so wohl daheim  ... hmm wollt ihr mich mal wieder mit kugeln demoralisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2008)

Du weißt schon dass ich nur mitmach wenns auch welche in Orange gibt !!!  
Ansonsten könnt mas so lassen wie sind, also von mir aus.

Ja könnt ma machen,... mhm welche Kugeln meinst eigentlich? Die großen oder die kleinen die immer von selbst wieder aus den Löchern rauskommen wenn man nicht aufpasst


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2008)

kann doch mit so runden dingern die sich kugeln nennen generell nix anfangen ... 

mit würfeln auch net ...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2008)




----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2008)

Fertig !!!   






Erste Testfahrt bis Grö-reuth ....zu viel Schnee  

geile Geo ..fährt sich um Welten besser als des alte!
BB und Schnee ....geht ja gar nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2008)

ich sag besser nix dazu


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2008)

Stimmt ja ....da Eman mag keine RM nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2008)

naja mit stefans ding könnt ich mich anfreunden ...

aber mit deinem ding da ... nene :kotz:


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2008)

Tja ... mir taugts und über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten.


----------



## Supah Gee (27. März 2008)

@Eman
Was wär denn alles möglich bei den Shirts?

Und hast du mal Zeit die HP wieder n bissl zu aktualisiern?
Bikes....
Stawold Bub....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nehm die shirts jetzt mal wirklich in angriff ... machen mal die LB-dinger wieder gleich?



  
@supah: schön, dass soch mal jemand für mich einsetzt  

hmmm, hier in der Nachbarschaft wohnt auch einer, der wird "Orange" genannt. der war aber mal drogenabhängig, is hängengeblieben und hat jetzt immer ein orangenes kleidungsstück an...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2008)

hp aktualisieren ... hmm ... hmm


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2008)

hier mal der alte link zum shopsystem

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/PHP/7-shop/


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2008)

Bin auch wieder da ......


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2008)

....und gleich den 800ten Beitrag 

Net umändern, die Schörts passen schon so.
Und immer diese Sonderwünsche.....und der nächste will dann Leuchturmfarben 
Aber warum gibts hellblau nur für Mädels 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder da ......



Wo warst denn?

Geht des WE was? 
Poblem wird sein... 

@ Kiste

also mir gefällts ganz gut soweit ausser der Sattel   des gelbe Kettenstrebenschutzteil und *DUAL-Control *   
Wie bist denn da drauf gekommen? 

Ich will aber orange !!!   
Und hellblau sollte es wirklich in allen Größen geben


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2008)

Ich war da wo die Sonne schien, Schnee selbst in den tiefsten Ritzen nur noch aus Erzählungen alter Leute exestierte und die Zitronen an den Bäumen aus Gol........

Gibt ja jetzt ein ortsnahes Gebäude wo kleine und große Kugeln unter einem Dach zu bewegen möglich sind, usw 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (28. März 2008)

Ja ja Steffan i weiß der Sattel ....da arbeite i doch schon drann.
Kettenstrebe ...das Zeug lag eben so rum .....aber da kommt bald a alter Reifen drüber.

Dualcontrol......bin i eben schon so gewöhnt und komm ganz gut zurecht damit ....a wenns am 7 er sch.... ausschaut.

Nebenbei hab i die ja vom Cube runter und a andere hab i leider ned...noch ned. Und da meine Göttergattin meint wir brauchen a neue Küche...wir die wohl noch a paar Tage ihren Dienst tun müßen.

Wie gesagt fertig bist eigentlich nie beim Bike


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> ... Und da meine Göttergattin meint wir brauchen a neue Küche...



Die Pizzas kann man sich doch in warm liefern lassen...

Des kann man dann von der Schachtel raus essen und man spart sich schon wieder den Geschirrspühler, Strom, Wasser, den Ofen, die Teller, das Besteck, Schränk in denen man des alles aufbewahren muss...

Und von dem Gesparten kann man dann wieder reduzierte Biketeile kaufen und noch mehr sparen und zum Schluss weiß man dann immer net wohin mit dem ganzen Geld


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich war da wo die Sonne schien, Schnee selbst in den tiefsten Ritzen nur noch aus Erzählungen alter Leute exestierte und die Zitronen an den Bäumen aus Gol........
> 
> Gibt ja jetzt ein ortsnahes Gebäude wo kleine und große Kugeln unter einem Dach zu bewegen möglich sind, usw
> 
> G.




Oh mei...

Stimmt, da könnte man des ja mal verbinden, also Bowling und Billard zusammen, erst Schubst man ne Kugel vor zu den Pins, dann rüber Stecken nehmen und ne Kugel ins Loch schubsen usw...

Früher nannte man das Zirkeltraining


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. März 2008)

Sind ja ganz gute Ansätze  ...muß i mal der Frau sagen.....am besten mit Helm auf dem Kopf  wegen der gesteigerten Verletzungsgefahr


----------



## Max 1990 (28. März 2008)

Dere wei schautsn des we aus mit biken geht irgendwas???


Mfg Max


----------



## Klabauterman (28. März 2008)

ein LB-Tshirt...mhhmmmm mmmmhhhmmmm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2008)

wenn wir schon bei den sonderwünschen sind, dann will ich ein braunes shirt. und ein weisses...

!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2008)

zu den shirts ... grundsätzlich is alles möglich ...

aber die anzahl an variationen erhöht die anzahl möglicher fehler  

@staowold ... weißer druck auf weißen shirts ... hmm schlecht  wobei man durchaus auch vom weiß weggehen könnt ... würd echt gern da mal wieder was neues reinbringen   evtl ohne großes logo hinten


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zu den shirts ... grundsätzlich is alles möglich ...
> 
> aber die anzahl an variationen erhöht die anzahl möglicher fehler
> 
> @staowold ... weißer druck auf weißen shirts ... hmm schlecht  wobei man durchaus auch vom weiß weggehen könnt ... würd echt gern da mal wieder was neues reinbringen   evtl ohne großes logo hinten



Orginale sollten wir aber schon machen....wird man wenigstens erkannt 
Gestern hat mich doch gleich einer in der Kletterhalle in Forchheim gefragt wann denn die Halter montiert werden 

Braun...hmmh...sollten dann aber net durch Wunsiedel fahren 

Solange es Farben bleiben und keine Früchte werden bin ich mit allem zufrieden. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2008)

hmm ja echt suboptimal das die so spät rankommen ... aber liegt ja eh schnee   ... bis der wieder weg is und alles trocken dazu kanns schon ne weile dauern


----------



## TimvonHof (28. März 2008)

hiya,
der Trockner hat mein Hoody auf dem Gewissen und ein Shirt in "oranje" hätt ich auch gern.... wann und wie kann ich denn Zeuch von Euch bestellen?

End Procedure SnowKiten
Begin Procedure Biken

Tim


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2008)

@timvonhof ...
wann ... unklar 
wie ... unklar  

hmm heut ... geht evtl waldnaabtal? soviel dürfts da ja net geschneit haben


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2008)

Waldnaabtal... Mhm wär die einzige Möglichkeit...  

Wobei ich mich ja scho überreden müsst dazu.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2008)

hmm so faul bist?


----------



## Klabauterman (29. März 2008)

waldnaabtal?
da wäre ich evtl. dabei...kommt drauf an wann und ob ichs mim lernen schaff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm so faul bist?



Jepp und as Weter ist a net wirklich schön heut und überhaupt und sowieso weiß ichs a net...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2008)

Viel zu kalt und regnerisch und windig und......
Bin heute außerdem viel zu faul, was wohl auch die Lage net verbessert. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2008)

oh mei ...  kalt? wo?
regen? wo?
windig? hmm?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2008)

hmm ... morgen ... fährt wer mit mir ... ansonsten fahr ich in rgbg


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2008)

morgen bin ich dabei. Hab mich heut schon geärgert nicht mit gefahren zu sein


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2008)

hmm ... falls wer schützer braucht ... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11141


----------



## LB Stefan (30. März 2008)

Mhm und heut?
Wo, Wann?

Waldnaabtaal scheint mir noch immer die vernünftigste Lösung zu sein...

Achja wenn jemand mal wieder bei BC bestellt, ich brauch a was.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2008)

japp waldnaabtal ... 1300? 

kannst den andi informen? bin jetzt zuerst mal net da ...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2008)

hmm ... sch... inet


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2008)

Ah...der Eman ist wieder da 
Deine Tröte ist da.

Bin heut net dabei. Muß anderweitig weg.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (30. März 2008)

Heut war ja echt herrliches Wetter  

Wie war euere länderübergreifende Tour?

@LBS 
Wie geht des neue Bike?

Ich hoff, dass kommende Woche der Rest fürs Bullit Update kommt, dann kanns losgehn


----------



## Nitrous-rider (30. März 2008)

hy
habt ihr eigentlich fürn bikepark so protektoren-hosen ?? zum drunterziehen ?
kennt ihr ne gute, die net so teuer is.. ?


----------



## Nitrous-rider (30. März 2008)

ich krieg auch bald nen neuen rahmen (neues scott nitrous 10 mit 200 mm FW, Steckachse hinten), neue bremsen (avid juicy 5, 203 mm)
am donnerstag is das teil fertig, wenn ihr wollt, stell ich mal n foto rein


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Heut war ja echt herrliches Wetter
> 
> Wie war euere länderübergreifende Tour?
> 
> ...



Bike geht super bisher... Nur dieses Schaltwerkelumpe hat mich schon wieder aufgeregt.
Aber des ist ja bald Geschichte... hoff ich.  

Ansonsten ist die länderübergreifende Tour ja ganz gut gewesen ausser diese eine Sache... naja weißt ja. Hoff es ist dann doch nicht ganz so schlimm wies zunächst ausgesehen hat.

Jepp Zeit wirds dasst mal wieder mit dabei bist


----------



## franzam (31. März 2008)

Wo seit Ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2008)

auf der dh strecke die nen paar dhler aus eger gebaut haben ...


----------



## franzam (31. März 2008)

das ja mal ne wirklich erhellende Antwort


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2008)

Eine klassische Emänantwort.  
Ich kann es dir aber auch net sagen, war wo anders anderweitig unterwegs.
Wie ist denn die Schneelage so ums wunderschöne Tirschenreuth rum?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2008)

@ Sancho & Pancho:

Was hast du denn gemacht... Schaut ja aus wie bei Parkuhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ... Schaut ja aus wie bei Parkuhr...



War nicht im Park, sondern in der Wildnis. Also war es Wildnisuhr 
Oben am Burgsteintrail wo der Meteoritenkrater ist, rechts.

Gleich mal die Trailmöglichkeitsnews: 90% der Forststraßen und Wanderwege ab 700m Höhe haben immernoch 10-30cm Pappschnee. 
Fahren unmöglich 
Schmelzrate aber 5-10cm pro Tag je nach Sonneneinstrahlung. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2008)

naja ... dafür sagt er jetz regen an


----------



## franzam (1. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eine klassische Emänantwort.
> Ich kann es dir aber auch net sagen, war wo anders anderweitig unterwegs.
> Wie ist denn die Schneelage so ums wunderschöne Tirschenreuth rum?
> 
> G.



Schön langsam wirds weniger 
Aber momentan ists nichts mit biken -muß mich schonen sagt der Doc


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Schön langsam wirds weniger
> Aber momentan ists nichts mit biken -muß mich schonen sagt der Doc



Ärzte sagen auch net immer die Wahrheit 

G.


----------



## franzam (1. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ärzte sagen auch net immer die Wahrheit
> 
> G.


 Des stimmt, ich soll auch nicht jeden meinen Mittelfinger zeigen
-aber gerade halten soll ich ihn trotzdem


----------



## Crazy_Seiler (3. April 2008)

Hey...

ich bin hier neu und möchte mich im Freeride/DH biken versuchen...
leider hab ich noch kein passendes Bike...

Ich hoff des ändert sich demnächst...
ich komm auf jeden Fall aus Röslau und bin 17^^

Und ich wollt jetz hier mal fragen wo ich am besten mal mit bisschen Hilfe bei uns in der nähe das ganze mal ausprobieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (3. April 2008)

Am Ochsenkopf gibt es eine Strecke mit Lifthilfe und da kann man sich im ochsenkopfhaus 50m daneben fahrräder und Schoner ausleihen!
Ansonsten gibt es im Fichtelgebirge ja unmengen an schöner Wege,aber da muss man die Höhenmeter halt auch selber hochfahren


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2008)

Crazy_Seiler schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> ich bin hier neu und möchte mich im Freeride/DH biken versuchen...
> leider hab ich noch kein passendes Bike...
> ...



Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was diese Fledermaus immer bedeutet? ^^ ???   

Ansonsten einfach immer hier rein schauen da steht eigentlich meisten drin wann wer wo fährt.

Was versthst denn unter nen passenden bike, bzw. wie willst ohne fahren   

@ Jörg

So wies ausschaut sind meine Speichen beim Stadler angekommen, da könnt ma ja dann morgen mal vorbei fahren, spar ich mirs porto.  

Dann fahr ma morgen so ab 1430 dann klappts beim eman a noch einigermaßen.Müsst doch reichen dass ma rechtzeitig wieder daheim sind odda?

Achja brauchst du jetzt den Kettenspanner ?

@ supah sagst mir halt dann rechtzeitig bescheid falls bei dir a klappt.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> hy
> habt ihr eigentlich fürn bikepark so protektoren-hosen ?? zum drunterziehen ?
> kennt ihr ne gute, die net so teuer is.. ?




Fürn BP würd ich die Dainese nehemen die trägt zwar etwas mehr auf schützt aber imho mehr also z.b. 661 bombershort oder dem fast baugleichen modell von TSG

Und da es fürn Park sein soll stört die schlechtere Tourentauglichkeit wohl kaum.


----------



## Crazy_Seiler (3. April 2008)

Ja klar dass man ohne Bike nich fahren kann 

Beim ersten Mal wenn ich mal an Ochsenkopf komm dann leih ich mir wahrscheinlich eins aus um mal zu testen...
aber irgendwann wollt ich mirn a eigenes zulegen und da hab ich ja keine Ahnung was für eins ich nehmer sollt?? Ich möcht ned nur DH fahren sondern a scho mal weng en berg hoch usw... aber beim Freeriden usw sollt die federung scho weng was schlucken...

also so a Mischung aus FR und DH vllt???

Ich hab mir überlegt ob ich ned eins vo die gebrauchten Bikes vom Ochsenkopfhaus kaufen könnt... taugen die was??


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2008)

hmm schreibt net immer so viel 

morgen ... schreibt mir ne sms wo ich euch dann find ... komm wohl etwas später denk ich, da es schon nen weilchen dauert bis ich zuhaus und dann den forschungshügel raufgefahren bin


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2008)

hmm am wochenende wer bock den tschechischen dh zu besiegen ... diesmal ohne verletzte !!


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2008)

Nein !


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2008)

was nein?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm am wochenende wer bock den tschechischen dh zu besiegen ... diesmal ohne verletzte !!



Wetter soll ja net so schön werden....aber mal abwarten.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (3. April 2008)

tschechischen dh wo is der in der tschechei also ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was nein?



Ich fahr nicht mit nach CZ !


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> tschechischen dh wo is der in der tschechei also ort


 
eger ... aber ohne lift


----------



## franzam (3. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eger ... aber ohne lift



is der auch für so  einen Dilettanten wie mich fahrbar?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2008)

naja ... ich sag dazu nur das einer wegen der strecke in eger jetzt am forschungshügel* in rgbg liegt  

*=uniklinik


----------



## franzam (3. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ... ich sag dazu nur das einer wegen der strecke in eger jetzt am forschungshügel* in rgbg liegt
> 
> *=uniklinik



vielleicht besser als in der Klink in CHEB...

gehts von den Hügel beim Bismarckturm runter?
 Wenn ich mal auf ner tour dort vorbeikomm, schau ichs mir mal an ( aber wahrscheinlich nur schauen)


----------



## Magister (3. April 2008)

Soo stell mal meine Bikes rein^^

Es Flying Circus is soweit mal fertig und wird auch so bleiben^^








Nur am Stinky wird sich noch bissi was änder zum Beispiel gabel (hätte an ne All Mountain II gedacht hat da wer erfharung?) und reifen schau ich mal nach was anderem... Sattel, Sattelstütze und Schalthebel sollten morgen dann kommen^^.







So und hier nochmal beide zusammen :







Sorry für die beschissene Quali ich mach morgen nommal welche war nur auf die schnelle ;-). Würde mich über Coments freuen ;-)


----------



## speedy_j (3. April 2008)

ihr alle mit eurem neumodischen kram. hatte am wochenende mein erstes spaßrennen. mann kann auch starr den rollwiederstand minimieren:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ersatzspeiche/2373973479/sizes/o/


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> is der auch für so  einen Dilettanten wie mich fahrbar?



Kommt auf´s gefühlte Alter an...ich kann da gerade noch fahren 
Wobei ich sie ja noch garnet kenn

@Magister: Sind bei den Konas, die die ausgefrästen Schwingen hatten, die Dinger net verbogen?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ihr alle mit eurem neumodischen kram. hatte am wochenende mein erstes spaßrennen. mann kann auch starr den rollwiederstand minimieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schäm dich, die Gobel paßt farbmäßig net zum Rahmen...tsss  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2008)

wo da jörg recht hat hat er recht  

stimmt, des waren doch die wegknickwippen...
naja mal sehen wie lang sie halten 
Mhm was ist denn des für ne Rahmengröße? 15?


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2008)

hab sogar auf die schnelle die bilder gefunden


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2008)

Jetzt aber ab ins Bett mit dir. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2008)

Okee Papa Jörg....

Gute Nacht dann.


----------



## Magister (4. April 2008)

Waaah was isn mit der schwinge pasiert   ?

Naja ich denk vorerst wird mit meinen fetten 45kilo körpergewicht sich da nix verbiegen^^. Und man kann ja iwan vllt mal über andere schwingen nachdenken^^. Passen die dann rein?

Timo


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2008)

Nur wenns die passenden sind  

Nee bei 45 kg brauch wohl keine Angst haben dass sich was verbiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (4. April 2008)

so jetzt will i aber nix mehr hören!





der Sattel ist jetzt schwarz und an da Schwinga is a Gummi.
Hab i was vergessen???


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schäm dich, die Gobel paßt farbmäßig net zum Rahmen...tsss
> 
> G.



das soll ja auch so sein, eine stadtschlampe muss nicht schön aussehen. der ungeübte dieb soll von dem ding ja die finger lassen, wenn ich es mal allein stehen lasse. schon schlimm genug, dass da ein leichtbau flaschenhalter montiert ist.


----------



## franzam (4. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt auf´s gefühlte Alter an...ich kann da gerade noch fahren
> Wobei ich sie ja noch garnet kenn




 fühlt sich momentan eher wie 62 jahre und 8 Monate an


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2008)

naja ich wart auf kommentare zu meinem stadtradl


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2008)

Hübsch........ 

Des waren übriegens meine noch nicht geöffneten Überlebenskeckse die der böse Stefan auf dich geworfen hat 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ... ich sag dazu nur das einer wegen der strecke in eger jetzt am forschungshügel* in rgbg liegt



Hä?
Hab ich schon wieder was nicht mitbekommen?
Hats Euch im Böhmischen übel aufgestellt? was ist denn passiert?

Und seit was hat der Eman sowas wie ein Stadtrad?

Ich bin verwirrt und hab außerdem kaum noch Kondition  
Bin wieder dabei etwas Fahrtechnik zurück zu erlangen - ganz schön blöde an Stellen zu versagen an denen ich im Sommer einfach so vorbei bin...
Tim


----------



## schu2000 (4. April 2008)

Grüßt euch miteinand,

sorry wenn ich jetzt hier so reinplatz, aber ich hab hier was von Tschechien mitbekommen...bin über Pfingsten in Karlsbad (Freundin macht Dressurturnierreiten), ich weiß ihr hattet es grad von Eger, aber kennt ihr evtl. um Karlsbad a paar schöne Sachen zum befahren? Keine Extrem-Freeride-Sachen mit Monsterdrops, aber was das auch für nen Enduristen machbar ist?  Bzw. kennt ihr Webseiten mit (für nen Deutsch- und Englischsprachigen) lesbaren Infos??

Merci euch + happy biking 

Sven


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2008)

geht heut was (kleines) ?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2008)

wnaabtal?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2008)

mhm bei mir ist jetzt grad kurzfristig holzmachen dazwischen gekommen  

bin also nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2008)

oh mei ... das heißt ich soll mich allein aufraffen


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2008)

fahr ner. Ich wär heut a gefahren, so oder so.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2008)

jaja


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm bei mir ist jetzt grad kurzfristig holzmachen dazwischen gekommen
> 
> bin also nicht dabei




Holz macht man net, des wächst von alleine.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Holz macht man net, des wächst von alleine.
> 
> G.



Aber es wächst weder daheim bei uns im Keller noch wandert es von selbst dort hin. Man muss ihm sozusagen Beine machen dass es da hin kommt. 
So und jetzt kannst dir was auf Beine machen überlegen


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

@ eman

Bist gestern eigendlich gefahren? Wetter sieht heut ja nicht so einladend aus


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Wie schauts aus is heut vvlt wer kösseine oder hätt lust drauf??

Ich muss es Stinky mal einweihen^^.


Timo


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman
> 
> Bist gestern eigendlich gefahren? Wetter sieht heut ja nicht so einladend aus


 
japp ... gestern war ich kurz fahrn ... wetter war ja dann doch noch ganz gut


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Wo warst denn?

Was ist heut weng angesagt, ich weiß noch nicht sicher ob ich Zeit hab.  

Wie wird aufm Berg schneetechnisch aussehen, denk es meißte dürfte frei sein, wird halt recht nass sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm falls iwer fährt wär ich gern dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2008)

japp ... denk net das es zur zeit anzuraten is die gipfel zu erklimmen ... am okopf hats heut nacht deutlich unter 0 grad gehabt ... 

aber weiß net ... fahr mer heut wo?

@magister ... du würdest koesseine wollen denk ich mal


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Ja wenn ich Zeit hab gerne. Nur wo und ob ich Zeit hab weiß ich noch nicht sicher


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm kösseine wär halt mit am nähsten und da ich mit meine 14 jahre noch keine auto besitz is es andere zeugs halt realtiv schwer zu erreichen^^.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich Zeit hab gerne. Nur wo und ob ich Zeit hab weiß ich noch nicht sicher


 
oh mei ...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Ja ja ich weiß...

Ich hab mir grad mal die Webcambilder angesehen... Des mit dem weitestgehen schneefrei nehm ich mal zurück  

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo was gehen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm vllt wärs eh besser wenn ich erstmal bissi alleine fahr und mich ans Fully gewöhn .

Ihr würdet mir eh wegziehn wie sonst was^^


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Also Zeit hätt ich so halbwegs... Wenn ma net erst um 2 losfahren.
Sag was. Ich halt ich raus.   Zeit öh 1300 oder so ?


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm mir egal ich könnt auch gleich los.

Wenn und wo würden wir uns dann treffen? 

Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Dann war ich ja mit 3 Trainingseinheiten durchgehend von 9:45Uhr -21.30Uhr der Fleißigste gestern.
Hab mich aber bei der mittleren leicht verletzt
Drum werd ich heute mal net aufs Rad steigen....wahrscheinlich.
Irgendwie hat es mein linkes Bein erwischt und nach dem Aufstehen eben ist man eh immer ein wenig bewegungseingerostet und alles wirkt schlimmer.
Mal abwarten.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Wo warst denn?


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm würd etz eig wer mit kösseine fahrn?? weil ich hau mir dann schnell noch die Schaltung dran und dann könnts ja eigentlich losgehn ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wo warst denn?



In Eisersdorf.

Zwischen Psycho -und Krafttrainig gabs Höhentraining.

Auf 411Tm´s waren über 110Tm´s reine Fallhöhe. Guter Schnitt oder. 
Gewürfellt hats mich erste danach wie ich schon fertige war. Beim starken Antreten in halbschneller Fahrt nach einer engen Kurve durchgetreten und ums Rad gewickelt 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Also ich würde Gipfel meiden wenn wer eine Tour fahren will.
Denke das noch netmal alle Forststraßen frei sind.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Wohl wahr wohl wahr...
Mhm wie wirds mit Burgstein ausschaun?

Ansonsten weiß ichs a net.


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm ich wär für alles offen ich war zwar noch nie Burgstein aber is ja wurscht 

MfG

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Hm heute wieder Kaugummi ...... aber a kleine Runde  
Ab 13:30 könnt i


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Mhm mhm mhm Kaugummi mhm mhm mhm Regen mhm mhm mhm Schnee...

Irgendwie stehen die Vorzeichen heut schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wohl wahr wohl wahr...
> Mhm wie wirds mit Burgstein ausschaun?
> 
> Ansonsten weiß ichs a net.



Denke müßte zu 90% frei sein und die restlichen müßten auch gut zu fahren gehen, wenn man denn erstmal oben ist.
Aber fängt ja eh denn gleich zum Regnen an, bzw. Schneien an.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...gleich zum Regnen an, bzw. Schneien an.
> 
> G.



Ok´e, muß mich aktuallisieren.
Es hat eben richtig angefangen festes Wasser (feinster Grobgraupel) auf den Boden zu werfen.
Richtige "Hohl den Hund rein" Bedingungen. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Jetzt hagelts Hühnerei große Taubeneier 
Meine Dachflächenfenster sind schon zu  
...viel Spaß am Burgstein  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Jepp stimmt wohl.

Es tut zwar eher nur normal Hagelregnen aber ich finds heut a irgendwie iiiii

Mhm und wenn ma heut irgendwie indoorsport machen?!?


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Echt?? Bei mir is fei noch garnix in mak regnets netmal^^...

Timo


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

ok, ich , timo, und vielleicht stefan treffen uns um 13:30 am frosthaus, äh forsthaus 

mal sehen , was so geht
so schlecht is es net, bei mir scheint zeitweise die sonne

ich muss auf jedenfall mal meine neue karre ausprobieren

ich hoff mal es kommen noch einige

mfg
christoph


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

fährt noch jemand mit ?

jörg, kistenbiker , stefan ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Ich net....mach lieber was indoortechnisches.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2008)

Naja ich tu dann mal nicht fahren.
Ist heut nicht dass Wetter danch. Schreibt aber mal wies war.


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Joo mach ma...

Kistenbiker wie schauts etz bei dir aus kannst du ;-)?


Timo


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

So sin wieder da^^.

War bis aufs Wetter und so n paar kleine zwischenfälle eigentlich richtig geil.
Ich weiß ja net ob einer von euch sram fährt aber ich werds nichmehr tun.
Aufm weg zum Forsthaus is mir es Sram X9 Schaltwerk einfach so an der aufnahme fürs Schaltauge und einmal am Käfig gebrochen ohne großes einfedern springen oder irgend ne andere belastung.

So also zum Forsthaus hingeschoben -.-
Dort angekommen bischen beraten was wir machen und uns dann entschlossen erstma zur kösseine zu fahrn. Dort hab ich dann Kette aufgenietet (Kettennieter hab ich zum glück eingesteckt^^) und dann die Schaltwerküberreste raus und kette relativ auf Spannung und probiert uz fahrn.... naja da es mir alle 100 meter die Kette rausgehaun hat und eig permanent rumgehüpft is hab ich dann haltnhochgeschoben. Oben dann probiert aufs kleinste kettenblatt mit relativ viel spannung die kette zu tun.
Hat auch 250m super gehalten dann is aber mit nem rumps die Kette gerissen...

Naja bin dann halt ohne Kette mit Hilfe der Hangabtriebskraft gefahren aber fürs erste mal Fully top . Bin auch gleich es erste mal die Schlüsselstelle am Pütnersfels gefahren die Steile natursteuintreppe und des bei nässe und war echt geiil 

Naja Bilder stell ich noch rein

MfG

Timo


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Ja war ganz lustig und so streßfrei beim rauffahren  
hab ned mal as schwitzen angefagen.

Wennst mal mit Kette unterwegs bist fahren wir im Stawold!


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

o weh, o weh o weh...  1 °C , und schneefall und graupel...   nur die harten kommen in garten, aber wir sind nur püttnerstrail gefahren, und sind dann nicht weitergekommen, weil im oberen teil ca. 6 bäume liegen (oben zwischen  lichtung und dem kösseine-rundweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Na, dann hattet ihr ja euren Spaß 

@Magister: Die Kette auf Spannung ablängen ist gefährlich. 
Könnte dir beim Einfedern den Hinterbau verbiegen 


G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

so, meine neue karre....
ein uphilltauglicher hardcore-Freerider, Gewicht: 19 kg
Vorne 203 mm FW, hinten 195 mm FW


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

und, was meint ihr, taugt der bock was ?


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

das geile an der travis is, man braucht für 203 mm scheiben nicht mal nen adapter ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Schaut funktionstüchtig aus 

G.


----------



## franzam (6. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, dann hattet ihr ja euren Spaß
> 
> @Magister: Die Kette auf Spannung ablängen ist gefährlich.
> Könnte dir beim Einfedern den Hinterbau verbiegen
> ...



ab und an reißt die Kette aber einfach beim Einfedern, oder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> ab und an reißt die Kette aber einfach beim Einfedern, oder ?



Ist auf jedenfall die bessere Alternative 
Man sollte aber net drüber nachdenken wieviel Kraft schon gewirkt hat bis die Kette gerissen ist 

G.


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Hmm die war relativ lose wir ham scho gschaut das se sich beim einfedern nich zu arg spannt...
Aber mir gehts nich ein ich hab nommal nachgeschaut mir hats an 5 stellen des ding zerfetzt und ich hab keine ahnung wieso...

Timo


----------



## franzam (6. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Hmm die war relativ lose wir ham scho gschaut das se sich beim einfedern nich zu arg spannt...
> Aber mir gehts nich ein ich hab nommal nachgeschaut mir hats an 5 stellen des ding zerfetzt und ich hab keine ahnung wieso...
> 
> Timo


 an 5 Stellen?  das klingt nach einer sehr starken Spannungsspitze oder wie heißt es, Bruch unter Überlast?


----------



## Magister (6. April 2008)

Naja eig wars beim normalen fahrn auf der straße im 5ten gang mit nich zu hoher Kettenspannung ohne größere belastung... Ich schreib mal ne Male zu Actionsports...

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

@Nitro

was macht deine Bremse?  packt se jetzt besser?
Hast die beiden Maden schon getestet?


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

also,  hab heut nochmal an meiner juicy 5 bremse rumgemacht,
in der bedienungsanleitung steht NICHTS über eine Druckpunkteinstellung, und auch nicht über die 2.schraube im hebel, die du heute entdeckt hast....
ich hab diese madenschraube einfach  mal herausgedreht und es ist nichts passiert
man sieht innen dann den metallstift, an dem der bremshebel gelagert ist...
ich denke, das ist ein loch, wo man den hebel schmieren kann. so siehts mir fast aus....
und die andere inbus-schraube ist wirklich nur zur griffweiteneinstellung.....

hmm..

kann ich trotzdem irgendwie den hebelweg an der bremse verkürzen bzw. den druckpunkt härter stellen ??

kennt sich hier jemand mit der juicy 5 aus ?

genau ab jetz bin ich bin jetz der "Nitro" ok ??  

NITRO


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Guckst du da: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=1164

da steht was von Hebelweitenverstellung!

Such doch mal den Beipackzettel


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. April 2008)

ja, aber du hast mir doch heute was von druckpunktverstellung erzählt ??  
Beipackzettel ??  es war nur ne bedienungsanleitung dabei, und da steht nix von druckpunkt drin ...

nitro


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> ja, aber du hast mir doch heute was von druckpunktverstellung erzählt ??
> Beipackzettel ??  es war nur ne bedienungsanleitung dabei, und da steht nix von druckpunkt drin ...
> 
> nitro



Ja die Anleitung meinte ich schon  
Keine Druckpunktverstellung???? 
so ein blödes Teil.....aber teste mal ....andere Griffweite ergibt ja auch an anderen Ort des Druckpunktes 
Wie bei nim 2


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2008)

Zum Schaltwerk.

Das einzige des ich mir vorstellen kann ist dass die Kette sich bspw. am Reifen verhakt hat und dadurch das Schaltwerk abgerissen hat. Ist mir auch einmal passiert. 
Aber im 5. sollte die Kette wohl nicht so nah am Reifen laufen.


Zur Madenschraube.

Das ist vermutlich die Schraube die den Stift festhält damit der nicht nach oben resp. unten rausfällt.
Ich würde also nicht ohne das diese Schraube fest ist losfahren!  

Die Juicy 5 hat wohl keine Druckpunktverstellug, dafür gibts ja die 7er.

@ Magister fährst vorne nur 1 KB? mhm das schränkt ja dann die tourentauglichkeit stark ein. Wieso fährst denn vorne net mit 2? 

Und zur Kettengeschichte. Ich hab das vor kurzen auch mal durchgespielt als das Bike am Montageständer hing und ohne eingeb. Dämpfer. Wenn du beim Kona die Kette so lang lassen wolltes, dass sie beim kompletten einfedern fast spannt dürft sie im ausgefedertem Zustand wohl grad nicht am Boden schleifen -> der Kettendurchhang ist viel zu groß.


----------



## Magister (7. April 2008)

Hmm ein kettenblatt weil ich net so viele touren gefahren bin was ich aber wieder machen werde^^ und es Kabelgewirr hat mich wengl gestört und gwicht undso weils ja eigentlich n Slopestyler werden sollte aber ich hau mir etz gleich 2 dran^^^^

Also ich denk des schaltwerk is abgerissen weil sich n Kettengleide verackt hat und aufgegenagen is...
Kann man sowas vllt auf garantie laufen lassen??

Timo


----------



## Magister (7. April 2008)

SOo einmal n Bild vom Schönen Wetter gestern 







Und einmal von meinem schönen X9 






Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2008)

Da sieht man mal die letzten waren Helden 
Aber des waren wir ja auch mal 
Jetzt treiben wir uns nur noch in warmen Boulinghallen rum wenn die Sonne net scheint ...oder lassen uns bei Raumfahrer v. Catan von Weibsvolk abzocken  

Wobei ich gleich mal erwähnen muß das ich Hallenhaudenlukashighscoremeister geworden bin 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (7. April 2008)

Wart ihr wohl in der Bowlingbahn in mak in da neuen?  Da war ich am Samstag auch mal is doch eig echt net schlecht geworden oder?? Wieviel haste denn geschaft beim Lucas kloppen?^^

So sin etz dann bald zwei Kettenblätter dran und wenn ich dann in die Sommerferien noch paar andere Parts krieg dann bin ich bei 16.7 kilo!!

Gabelmäßig weiß ich nur noch net so ganz was ich nehm^^ was schätztn ihr wiegt die Drop off? So um die 3 kilo? Weil is ja luftgabel...

Timo


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2008)

@ Nitro

So da hast es .....Die Juicy 5 hat wohl keine Druckpunktverstellug, dafür gibts ja die 7er......die falsche gekauft.  

Bei da XT is sowas standard  
also umrüsten .....hätte da zufällig an Satz Dualcontrol Hebel über  

@ Magister

so arg hat des da geschneit.......kam mir ned mal so besch.... vor


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Wart ihr wohl in der Bowlingbahn in mak in da neuen?  Da war ich am Samstag auch mal is doch eig echt net schlecht geworden oder?? Wieviel haste denn geschaft beim Lucas kloppen?^^
> 
> Timo



Dachte bis eben 1873. Aber des läßt sich net durch 2 teilen bzw. dachte ich ich hab 2 mal den gleichen Wert gehabt....hmmh.
Auf jedenfall kommt dann die Rockymusik 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2008)

@Stefan
Des kaputte Schaltwerk schaut ja fast aus wie bei dir damals am GK, nur dass bei dir noch n Platten dabei war    


@Jörg
Hm da muss ich ja mal gegen dich im Hallenhaudenlukas antreten


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Hm da muss ich ja mal gegen dich im Hallenhaudenlukas antreten



Da mußte schon noch ein paar Spoz....äähh Salze essen.

G.


----------



## Magister (7. April 2008)

So hab etz wieder a LX dran und an UMwerfer und gleich zwei KettenblÃ¤tter wenn ich an Kurbelabzieher find^^.

Meint ihr die All Mountain 2 mit 160mm is was oder is des zu wenig?? weil die wÃ¤r schon leicht und n Bekanner hat mir gesagt das die super funktionieren soll...
AuÃerdem bekommt man die bei actionsports etz fÃ¼r 270 glaub ich satt 600â¬...

Wenn net wÃ¤r ne 55 vllt auch nich schelcht hat aber auch nur 160mm und die soll ziemlich rumspacken...
Oder halt ne 66 die bekomm ich gebraucht rellativ billig und auch so im FW bereich um diie 170 bis 180mm aber wie schauts bei dem FW gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig aus?


Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (7. April 2008)

keine angst, ich hab die madenschraube schon wieder reingemacht , als ich gesehen hab, das des wohl nicht die druckpunkteinstellung is, wie mir tom gesagt hat....

naja, meine juicy 5 is ja noch net ganz eingefahren, mal sehen wie sie sich macht...
in welchem bereich bei der Juicy 7 der druckpunkt verstellbar is, is halt die andere frage, vielleicht von ganz schwammig, zu mittelschwammig....   is doch alles ein gfotz, des zeug

kennt sich jemand mitn DHX 4 aus ??
hab vorhin der luftdruck in der kammer verändert (soll ja zwischen 5 und 14 bar sein), aber es hat sich nix verändert (druckstufen-mäßig.... "boost valve")...
und wenn man bei pro pedal dreht, dann verändert sich auch nur mit einiger vorstellungskraft die low-speed druckstufe....


----------



## Nitrous-rider (7. April 2008)

was hat sich eigentlich der andi getan.. ?
und wie / wo ist es passiert ?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Des kaputte Schaltwerk schaut ja fast aus wie bei dir damals am GK, nur dass bei dir noch n Platten dabei war



Stimmt hihi. Naja des kann halt nicht jeder  

@ all
Ich war gestern mal kurz im Steinwald unterwegs. Da wo da Katzentrögel auf die forststraße raus kommt scheinen nen paar Bäume drin zu liegen. Habs aber nur von unten aus gesehen und nicht näher untersucht.  

@ Magister 
die Gewichte kann man am besten übers Internet rausbekommen, einfach verschiedene Shops zum gesuchten Gewicht/Teil durchstöbern, bei manchen steht dann dass Gewicht dabei.
Oder auch ne Möglichkeit wär unter www.google.de das Wort 'Gewicht' und e.g. 'Rock Shox 66' eingeben. Das hilft einen auch manchmal weiter... Versuchs einfach mal  

@ Nitroglycerin 
also der DHX 4 hat 2 Luftkammern. Am besten mal unter foxracing.de im techcenter nachsehen. Das verändern des Pro-Pedals hat nicht sooo viel auswirkung auf die Dämpfereigenschften wie z.b. das lockout bei nem RP23 aber nen Unterschied solltest scho feststellen können.

Der andi ist gestürzt und hat sich 2 wirbel gebrochen. Nochmals gute Besserung an dieser Stelle


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> So hab etz wieder a LX dran und an UMwerfer und gleich zwei Kettenblätter wenn ich an Kurbelabzieher find^^.
> 
> Meint ihr die All Mountain 2 mit 160mm is was oder is des zu wenig?? weil die wär schon leicht und n Bekanner hat mir gesagt das die super funktionieren soll...
> Außerdem bekommt man die bei actionsports etz für 270 glaub ich satt 600...
> ...




160mm am Stinky halt ich schon für etwas wenig. Ich hab seit fast immer ne 888 mit 200 mm dran und konnt seitdem nie sagen ich würd weniger haben wollen.


----------



## Magister (9. April 2008)

Joo dann schau ich nach ner 66^^ ich hab im google un überall sdcho viel über die drop off mim gewicht gesucht aber noch nix gefundenn deshalb hab ich hier ma gefragt^^.
Jo von mir auch Gute Besserung an Andi!!

Schau etz ma auf die kösseine...

Timo


----------



## Nitrous-rider (9. April 2008)

oh shit.. hoffentlich kann er bald wieder biken...oder wenigstens laufen..  gute besserung andi !!!!!
hatte er keine safety jacket an ? oder wie ist das passiert ? mit dem rücken auf nen stein ?

ja, propedal-unterschied spürt man schon leicht, obwohl ich mir ehrlich gesagt von so nem teuren dämpfer mehr erwartet hab...
ich meine in dieser luftkammer im ausgleichsbehälter, wenn man da den druck verändert (zwischen 5 und 14 bar ist ja vorgeschrieben), merkt man nichts....   das fox-manual hab ich schon gelesen...
vielleicht kauf ich mir nen Rocco.. der hat wenigstens ne normale druckstufen-rädchen (high-speed druckstufe...)   

des plattform-propedal-ge****e is doch alles für die katz, hab ich des gefühl.... beim manitou metel rp - dämpfer wars nämlich derselbe kack ! kaum wirkung, dafür total unsensibel im downhill


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2008)

@jörg ... 
hehe sattelstütze überweis ich am WE ... sitz im moment in mannheim und denk grad dran  

@stefan ... hast noch net gemerkt das der weniger federweg am neuen bike auch funzt ... 200 mm halt ich fürs meiste zuviel  66 dürft opti sein


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2008)

180 ist glaub ich opti für des kleine Kona 

Hab heute mal die Abkürzung von der Mitte Katzentrögel rüber zur Burgruine gesucht. 
Kann man ja komplett vom Trail rüberfahren. *hehe*
Des ganze ist aber zur 4h Odysee ausgeartet. 
Zurrück durch den Schnee wollt ich nimmer und nach oben wurds immer mehr Schnee mit Wasserläufen drunter.
Also Katzentrögel ist immernoch unfahrbar, war aber eh Rad tragend nach oben unterwegs 

Dafür ist die Kolibrieplatte jetzt auch ohne Eis und Schnee fahrbar.  
Und die kleinen Burgcabs hab ich auch mal gesprungen

Also im großen und ganzen kann man Steinwald immernoch nur unter 750Hm´s fahren. 

G.


----------



## Magister (9. April 2008)

Hmm Jörg meinst du man kann am Samstag oder so Katzentrögler komplett fahren?? Weil da wollt ich vllt mal hock gucken... Hätt dann wer lust mir mal die Umgebung da zu zeigen ;-)


Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Hmm Jörg meinst du man kann am Samstag oder so Katzentrögler komplett fahren?? Weil da wollt ich vllt mal hock gucken... Hätt dann wer lust mir mal die Umgebung da zu zeigen ;-)
> 
> 
> Timo



Falls der Schnee wirklich richtig viel weniger sein sollte bleibst im Morast stecken oder wirst von einem Wasserlauf erfaßt und ins Tal gespühlt.
Werd dann wenn alles gut geht mal ein Bild reinstellen wie es am Trail noch aussieht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (9. April 2008)

Was denkst du bis wann is der dann ca befahrbar??
Also Samnstag am besten kösseine oder?

Am sonntag is der Lift am OKO noch net offen oder?? Is der Trail am OKO scho befahrbar?

Timo


----------



## Supah Gee (9. April 2008)

http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/

Da steht alles!!! 

Die O-Line is immer befahrbar....wenns geht....


----------



## Magister (9. April 2008)

Joooo danke 



Timo


----------



## DH-Virus (9. April 2008)

Hi ,meld mich auch mal wieder, ich habe vor am WE nach Thale zu fahren(www.rosstrappendownhill.de) zu fahren und suche noch 1-2 Mitfahrer. Ist ne smothe Strecke ;gegen OKO- Hausfrauenabfahrt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. trotzdem geil. Auch bei schlechten Wetter wenig Schlamm. Melden!!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2008)

@ Jörg, 

da wennst was gesagt hättest, hätt ich dich vorwarnen können... Ich war am Di auch mal oben im Staawold hast meine Spuren gesehen. Bin mal Richtung Ruine W. bei der letzten Kehre aber net links hoch sondern rechts hinter dann durchn Wald getragen zum Pilz vor und Naturlehrpfad und zum Schluss Vogelf. Radweg. War echt noch sau viel Schnee und da wo der Schnee net war wars meist nass.

Hab gestern mal die Rohloff ins Rocky eingebaut...
Ist doch erstaunlich dass sich die Schaltperformance gegenüber zum Stinky noch verbessern lässt      

Ah superleicht, supersoft und fantastefanik präzise und überhaupt traumhaft.  

@ eman hab deine Seiltrommel nicht gebraucht, war doch eine dabei.


----------



## booofrost (10. April 2008)

Hiho,

ja werd wohl dieses we oder nächstes we auch mal an oko schaun, wobei auf den webcams zumindestens noch einiges an schnee liegt.
Ansonsten kenn mich mich leider in der umgebung des oko nicht gut aus sodass ich alternativen hätte. 
bin schon ganz ungeduldig will doch endlich mal mein bighit ausführen, bis jetzt bin ich lediglich mal ein bisschen in der wohnung auf und ab gerollt. 
wie is es denn mit den trails die auf der lettenbrueder seite stehen, sind die befahrbar??


gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg,
> 
> da wennst was gesagt hättest, hätt ich dich vorwarnen können...
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Hmmh, bin eigentlich nur da hoch um den Weg zu suchen weil du geschrieben hast das du da in der Nähe gefahren bist  
Fällt wohl unter gefährliches Halbwissen 

Zu 2: Blablabla   


@Pohfrost: Nein, zurzeit teilweise noch zuviel Schnee.
Aber soll ja wärmer werden die nächsten Tage.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

@Stawoldbur: Dir ist schon bewußt, daß wenn du uns wichtige radtechnische Informationen vorenthältst, daß du dann eine Runde Kaffee ausgeben mußt....hmmmh.....wenn´s da netmal zu spät ist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

So, hier mal noch des Lagebild vom Katzentrögeltrail.
So hat es gestern oben durchgehend ausgesehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Hi ,meld mich auch mal wieder, ich habe vor am WE nach Thale zu fahren(www.rosstrappendownhill.de) zu fahren und suche noch 1-2 Mitfahrer. Ist ne smothe Strecke ;gegen OKO- Hausfrauenabfahrt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. trotzdem geil. Auch bei schlechten Wetter wenig Schlamm. Melden!!!!


 
wetter zu sch...


----------



## Magister (10. April 2008)

Hmm also Kösseine schaut ganz gut aus... zumindest was ich gesehen hab... werd morgen mal einige trails auf da Kösseine abklappern mal schaun in welchem zustand se sind... Nur zwischen H und Püttnersfelstrail liegen noch/wieder? n paar Bäume...
Schneemäßig schauts auf da kösseine eig ganz gut aus.

Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

Ja, hab ich eben auch gehört das die Kösseineauffahrt komplett frei ist.
Morgen werd ich allerdings mehr die Hände auf die Felsen legen anstatt drüberzufahren...zumindest hab ich des vor. 


Rosstrappe hab ich mir schon vor 2Wochen mal überleget.
Aber ist mir doch ein wenig zu weit für so ein Wetter. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

@Eman: Bei mir liegt schon wieder lauter komisches Zeug rum 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2008)

@jörg ... rosstrappe ... warum hast nix gesagt .. hab netmal was davon gewusst

kefü ... hmm da wird das radl schon wieder schwerer  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... rosstrappe ... warum hast nix gesagt .. hab netmal was davon gewusst
> 
> kefü ... hmm da wird das radl schon wieder schwerer  ...



Irgendwas war da dann auch. Entweder Wetter zu schlecht oder was anderes. 
Und nachdem ich geschaut hatte wie lange man da hinfährt hatte ich dann noch mehr unlust. 

Man kann sich mittlerweile für die BikeAttack anmelden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwas war da dann auch. Entweder Wetter zu schlecht oder was anderes.
> Und nachdem ich geschaut hatte wie lange man da hinfährt hatte ich dann noch mehr unlust.
> 
> Man kann sich mittlerweile für die BikeAttack anmelden
> ...



Hmmm Bike Attack  hab i schon viel von gehört/gesehen.
Weiß bloß ned ob des was für mich ist....jucken würds mich schon mal 

schreibt mal Erfahrungsberichte rein


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> schreibt mal Erfahrungsberichte rein



Toll.

G. 


PS: Zumindest des 11Km Downhillrennen wo du dir die Startnummer rausfährst.
Über die restlichen 7km ab da wo man normalerweise aufhört, in den Lift steigt, um wieder hochzuschaukeln will ich mal jetzt keine Worte verlieren.

Siehe: http://www.lenzerheide.com/bike_attack/movie_5min.html

Nommal G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

wär das was für euch?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2m62b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c

zwar nicht ruppig aber dafür mit schöner geschwindigkeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wär das was für euch?
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2m62b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c
> 
> zwar nicht ruppig aber dafür mit schöner geschwindigkeit.



Nicht ruppig und viel Geschwindigkeit ist doch gerade was für mich.
So 30min mit Durchschnitt 60kmh, also 30Km nur Skipiste  
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen Link der nicht gesperrt ist 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

dann warte, bist daheim bist und schau es dir in ruhe an.

das schöne an dem video ist die rücksichtslose fahrweise gegen im weg stehenden cc´ler.


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Toll.
> 
> G.
> 
> ...



Ja des Video kenn i schon  
Und bei bewegten, bunten Bildern schaut des eben immer so einfach aus.....aber obs das a is????  
Das ist hier die Frage  
 I hab ja ned dein können!

@ Speedy

aber nicht nur gegen cc`ler  

a paar Sachen sind schon .....na ja


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

Des einzig schwere an dem Rennen ist kontrolliert zu atmen und seinen Puls unter 1000 zu halten.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des einzig schwere an dem Rennen ist kontrolliert zu atmen und seinen Puls unter 1000 zu halten.
> 
> G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

Dann sollte ich mal trainieren!
Am besten fang i gleich an......wer Lust und Zeit heute Nachmittag?
Gemütliche Runde ......wo?....egal!


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

manchmal müssen einfach opfer gebracht werden.

ich ärgere mich manchmal bei marathons auch ewig rum, wenn vor mir nicht platz gemacht wird, obwohl die merken, dass ich deutlich schneller bergab bin. dann muss man auch mal zu außergewöhnlichen maßnahmen greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

@ Speedy

solange es gut geht  

Bloß dumm wenn dann unten am Lift die ganze Horde über dich herfällt


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

das passt schon, meistens sind es ja dann bis zum ziel noch viele viele kilometer, so das es die betroffenen bis dahin vergessen haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> solange es gut geht



Der Emän fährt sogar über die Leute drüber  

Vielleicht hätte ich heute Nachmittag auch Zeit ein wenig rumzuspielen, also eher Richtung was lernen statt Ausdauer aufbauen.
Weiß ich aber frühestens um 14:15Uhr.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wär das was für euch?
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2m62b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c
> 
> zwar nicht ruppig aber dafür mit schöner geschwindigkeit.



So, jetzt hab ichs auch gesehn 
Unter Rennbedingungen wären es ja normal Überholmanöver.

Aber tolle Strecke. Der Emän würde zwar Autobahn sagen, aber dafür würde er in der ersten Kurve wieder im Dreck liegen 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (11. April 2008)

> Der Emän würde zwar Autobahn sagen, aber dafür würde er in der ersten Kurve wieder im Dreck liegen



   

@all
Wie schauts aus mit Lenzerheide? Anmelden


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das passt schon, meistens sind es ja dann bis zum ziel noch viele viele kilometer, so das es die betroffenen bis dahin vergessen haben.



Hoffe ich mal für dich  
Mußt nur hier im Fred Bescheid geben wennst mal am BHM bist .....dann....ich muß weg


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2008)

@ eman ohne jetzt genau geguckt zu haben wann de ist und überhaupt sag ich jetzt mal spontan dass ich dabei bin


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @all
> Wie schauts aus mit Lenzerheide? Anmelden



ich würde dieses jahr schon mal teilnehmen wollen, jetzt wo ich so geschützt bin. 


@bierkiste
hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es am 26.4. soweit sein soll mit liftfahren. wenn das wetter passt, lass ich ein anderes rennen aus und komm vorbei. würde sich auch anbieten, da am nächsten tag noch ein trial-wettkampf in der wilden ostzone wäre.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2008)

Hey seeers!!!
bin überstürzt und ausserplanmäßig daheim-aber nur morgen so richtig...
sollt die sache mit dem wetter aushalten-habts was vor???

pfiats aich, da otti!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman ohne jetzt genau geguckt zu haben wann de ist und überhaupt sag ich jetzt mal spontan dass ich dabei bin


 
hmm ... falls du mich wirklich gemeint hast ... um was gehts eigentlich   

@all ... lenzerheide rennt net davon ... glaub net das es mit der sch... streckenführung heuer mehr starter werden


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... falls du mich wirklich gemeint hast ... um was gehts eigentlich
> 
> @all ... lenzerheide rennt net davon ... glaub net das es mit der sch... streckenführung heuer mehr starter werden



Hauptsache billige Liftkarte und ne niedrige Startnummer mit heimnehmen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2008)

kannst ja versuchen meine vom letzten jahr zu unterbieten


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kannst ja versuchen meine vom letzten jahr zu unterbieten



   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2008)

hehe ... bin dieses we auf jedenfall net zuhaus ... der andi schon ausm krankenhaus druassen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich würde dieses jahr schon mal teilnehmen wollen, jetzt wo ich so geschützt bin.
> 
> 
> @bierkiste
> hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es am 26.4. soweit sein soll mit liftfahren. wenn das wetter passt, lass ich ein anderes rennen aus und komm vorbei. würde sich auch anbieten, da am nächsten tag noch ein trial-wettkampf in der wilden ostzone wäre.



OK darfst auf alle Fälle vor mir in die Strecke  

Gestern Stawold





WLP bis Turm fahrbar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. April 2008)

oh wer isn des...  

@ eman klar, dacht du wolltest wissen wer lenzerh. mitfährt.
soweit ich weiß nicht (andi)

@ staawold mist ich bin heut mal wieder im wald aber halt anders.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2008)

@Kiste: 
Hab dich viel älter in Erinnerung 
Vor 3Tagen war des noch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zum Turm hochzufahren.

@Stefan: Als Frau verkleidet ???

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. April 2008)

Tja Sport hält eben doch jung  

Ne des is mein Sohnemann bei seiner ersten WLP Abfahrt  
vom Turm bis Pfaben alles mitgefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2008)

War gestern auch erjungend unterwegs...zumindest wenn man an Reinkarnation glaubt 
Hab da noch ein paar Felsen im Gedächtnis die in deiner direkten Gegend stehen und die radsportactiontechnisch was bieten könnten.
Schau´mer mal vielleicht geht ja unter der Woche mal was zusammen 






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## Magister (12. April 2008)

Wie schautsn aus fährt heut iwer??

Timo


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War gestern auch erjungend unterwegs...zumindest wenn man an Reinkarnation glaubt
> Hab da noch ein paar Felsen im Gedächtnis die in deiner direkten Gegend stehen und die radsportactiontechnisch was bieten könnten.
> Schau´mer mal vielleicht geht ja unter der Woche mal was zusammen
> 
> ...



Ja da schreiben wir uns zam......sollte schon gehen!! 

Das hat mir gerade meine Briefträgerin in die Hand gedrückt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. April 2008)

@stefan: macht nix
weil wo ich grad mal da bin, bin ich auch gleich mal eingspannt worden...
aber für a klitzekleine round hats doch noch greicht!!
nur so allein und mit nem schwertransport is net so prickelnd...

@jörg: dafür hab ich rausgfunden, wo du an silvester warst


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. April 2008)

Das war ja mal nicht von dieser Welt......übern Gangster kannst derzeit bloß mit Schwimmweste fahren.


@Jörg

Die Bäume lassen dieses Jahr sehr früh die Butzlkai fallen


----------



## franzam (12. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Das war ja mal nicht von dieser Welt......übern Gangster kannst derzeit bloß mit Schwimmweste fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




san des net die vom letztn joar?


----------



## Magister (12. April 2008)

Wie schautsn aus kommt moing vllt. was zam??  
So Kösseine oder Steinplattnmäßig?

Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei (diesmal sogar mit Schaltung  ).

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Das war ja mal nicht von dieser Welt......übern Gangster kannst derzeit bloß mit Schwimmweste fahren.
> 
> 
> @Jörg
> ...



Ach, dann waren des deine Spuren bis runter zum Radweg die ich beim zurücklaufen gesehen hab.
Dachte schon der Stawoldbur hat sich BB´s gekauft.
Unten war es ja, zumindest wie ich um 13Uhr hoch bin ein einziger Wasserlauf  ...um 19:00 Uhr war es dann schon wesentlich besser.

Bin heute den ganzen Tag net da, net das mich wer versucht zu erreichen.


@Stawoldb. : Hmmh.....die Spuren im Schnee müßten doch mittlerweile weg sein?³²



G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. April 2008)

@ Jörg 
ja das waren meine Spuren.....bis Pfaben gings ja aber ab da war es ....sagen wir mal extrem Hohe Feuchtigkeit im Trail so um die 250%




franzam schrieb:


> san des net die vom letztn joar?



Aber wie sollten denn die vom letzten Jahr an Jörg auf seine Scheibenwischen fallen ???? 
   

@Magister
bei mir geht heute nix.....hab keine trockenen Klamotten mehr, war ja jetzt 2 Tage in Folge mit dem Bike schwimmen


----------



## booofrost (13. April 2008)

Hiho

war gestern auch mal am oko........und bin mal die o-line gefahren, oder besser was davon befahrbar war 

nachdem ich ja rauf schieben musste bin ich nur den unteren teil gefahren, aber der geht steht teilweise auch noch unter wasser bzw von nem umgestürzten baum versperrt. aber nach dem umgestürzten baum kurz vor der holzbrücke kann man schon wieder fahrn.....


mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2008)

@stefan, jörg oder was weiß ich wer ...

wie schauts aus mit reperaturaktion am okopf nächstes we? von selbst wird sich die strecke leider kaum herrichten


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2008)

es geht vorran ...


----------



## Magister (13. April 2008)

Uhiii verdammt schöner teil^^

Woher und wieviel?? Was fehln n etz noch für Teile?

Timo

Achja und wegen Oko also wenn ich was helfen könnt würd ich gern helfen


----------



## Nitrous-rider (13. April 2008)

@emän - schickes teil !  wie teuer ?

hier ein paar fotos von der kösseinetour mit timo...


----------



## Nitrous-rider (13. April 2008)

junge, junge, sowas übles habt ihr nochnet gesehn... da fährt ein 60 jähriger alter bauer übelst gut DH und springt nen 10 m gap....

http://video.mpora.com/watch/2dpF4QpMZ/


----------



## Supah Gee (13. April 2008)

Und du glaubst echt, des is der Bauer, der fährt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Aber wie sollten denn die vom letzten Jahr an Jörg auf seine Scheibenwischen fallen ????



Hmmh...auf meinem Auto waren keine gelegen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan, jörg oder was weiß ich wer ...
> 
> wie schauts aus mit reperaturaktion am okopf nächstes we? von selbst wird sich die strecke leider kaum herrichten



Hatte eigentlich sowieso vor die Woche schon was anzufangen.
Hab auch schon eine Mail an die dazu notwendige Adresse geschickt.
Aber prinzipiell werde ich des des Jahr so machen, daß ich diese Aktivitäten auf schlechte Tage anpasse....
...es seiden es ist eine vorgeplante "mit Maschinenbauaktion" wo dann auch Mänpauer gefragt ist.

Und außerdem, hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das die Gobel grau ist 
Hab von jemanden gehört der hätte dir einen weiße 40 besorgt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan, jörg oder was weiß ich wer ...
> 
> wie schauts aus mit reperaturaktion am okopf nächstes we? von selbst wird sich die strecke leider kaum herrichten



gut dasst es erwähnst.

Ja bin natürlich dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2008)

ich denk das die gabel so ganz gut reinpasst 

okopf ... dacht schon mit motorschubkarren und so ... und zuerst mal net steilstück sondern die dinger unten wo man mit dem ding auch was ausrichten kann


----------



## Magister (13. April 2008)

Hmm ich schätz dann mal da könnt ich eh nich großartig was helfen ...

Timo


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...auf meinem Auto waren keine gelegen
> 
> G.



Tja ab einem gewissen Alter ist das so a Sache mit der Sehkraft  

Nächstes mal nehme ich was, dass man leichter sieht.....nen Elefanten oder ein Scheunentor   
je nach dem was ich grad im Rucksack habe 

Wenn a ex Zimmerer was helfen kann, dann gebt Bescheid wann Ihr oben seit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (13. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan, jörg oder was weiß ich wer ...
> 
> wie schauts aus mit reperaturaktion am okopf nächstes we? von selbst wird sich die strecke leider kaum herrichten



gib mal Bescheid. Wenn ich Zeit hab ( keine Arbeit ), helf ich gern mal mit


----------



## Stylo77 (14. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan, jörg oder was weiß ich wer ...
> 
> wie schauts aus mit reperaturaktion am okopf nächstes we? von selbst wird sich die strecke leider kaum herrichten



heisst das zum rennen am 26.4 ist frisch renoviert ???


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2008)

welches rennen? .... naja frisch renoviert teilweise hoffentlich


----------



## Stylo77 (14. April 2008)

http://bikerpool.bi.funpic.de/e107/news.php

ganz oben


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2008)

also rennen am 26. wäre doof. zum saisonauftakt würde ich es ein wenig ruhiger haben wollen.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2008)

aha wenn das so is ... dann richt mer die strecke sicher net davor her ...


----------



## tri4me (14. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach, dann waren des deine Spuren bis runter zum Radweg die ich beim zurücklaufen gesehen hab.
> 
> Wenn es ne Fat Albert - Spur war, dann dürfte es die meine gewesen sein.  Bin am Fr. abend von der Platte runter über Waldhaus, WLP, Zrenner, Räuberfelsen bis runter an die Naab.
> 
> Am Turm war ich die zweite Spur.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. April 2008)

wann wird denn gebaut? vielleicht bin ich auch mal dabei!bin ezt eh wieder in bayreuth unter der woche


----------



## TimvonHof (14. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also rennen am 26. wäre doof. zum saisonauftakt würde ich es ein wenig ruhiger haben wollen.



genau meine Meinung.
Das Rennen wird allerdings nicht vom OKO organisiert sondern so "halb-privat"  
Werd dann also an dem besagten WE nicht vor Ort sein, wenn auch nur die halbe Liste vor Ort ist und dort ihr Rennen austrägt, dann wird recht stressig auf der Bahn.
Ich komm dann einfach die nächsten Wochen mal vorbei - Stress auf der Strecke kann ich zum Anfang echt nicht haben.
Muss erstmal wieder mit dem Norco klarkommen.
Tim


----------



## Supah Gee (14. April 2008)

WTF is des fürn Rennen  

Da flown wir lieber weng im Stawold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (14. April 2008)

@tri4me



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach, dann waren des deine Spuren bis runter zum Radweg die ich beim zurücklaufen gesehen hab.
> 
> Wenn es ne Fat Albert - Spur war, dann dürfte es die meine gewesen sein.  Bin am Fr. abend von der Platte runter über Waldhaus, WLP, Zrenner, Räuberfelsen bis runter an die Naab.
> 
> Am Turm war ich die zweite Spur.




Erster 

Mit dem 7 èr meint man aber es wäre irgendwie steiler geworden  
Hab ned gedacht das die paar 3500 g so viel ausmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @tri4me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber dafür wirds ja bergab flacher 

Tri4Me: Ne, waren BB.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> genau meine Meinung.
> Das Rennen wird allerdings nicht vom OKO organisiert sondern so "halb-privat"
> Werd dann also an dem besagten WE nicht vor Ort sein, wenn auch nur die halbe Liste vor Ort ist und dort ihr Rennen austrägt, dann wird recht stressig auf der Bahn.
> Ich komm dann einfach die nächsten Wochen mal vorbei - Stress auf der Strecke kann ich zum Anfang echt nicht haben.
> ...



Wieso? Wenn jemand ein Rennen veranstalten will, möge er entweder dafür sorgen, dass eine abgesperrte Strecke _nur_ fürs Rennen da ist oder er muß die Verhältnisse eben so nehmen wie sie sind. Und wenn am Eröffnungswochenende etliche Einsteiger auf der Strecke unterwegs sind, dann sind sind die eben da, Rennen hin oder her. Außerdem frag ich mich, wieso die an den Oko fahren wollen, wenn einige der Leute doch in Zukunft in Osternohe ihre Hausstrecke haben. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber dafür wirds ja bergab flacher
> 
> 
> G.




Sollte man meinen aber bei den z.Z Bedienungen mußt  ja auch noch bergab stampln um vom Fleck zu kommen....da wo es geht, gehts wie sau  des alte Drum.

werde morgen Vormittag testen ob´s besser geworden ist.
Muß ja mei neue Bremse testen


----------



## Nitrous-rider (14. April 2008)

am luisenburg-gipfel hängt jetzt ein verbots-schild für radfahrer   
ob das auch für freerider gilt ?


----------



## LB Stefan (15. April 2008)

Das hängt schon fast nen Jahr dort.
Und weiter unten hängen nochmal 2.

Wie ist denn der allgemeine Zustand auf Kössain und drum herrum?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der allgemeine Zustand auf Kössain und drum herrum?



War da ja gestern in der Gegend abhängen.
Zustand war überraschend gut.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. April 2008)

ah alles klar.

Ja dann tu ich wenn nix zwischen kommt morgen ne runde da fahren.
Was hast du für ne schicht?


----------



## Max 1990 (15. April 2008)

Dere ja Kösseine wär ich auch ma dabei hätt ab 14:15 ungefähr zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (15. April 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn jemand ein Rennen veranstalten will, möge er entweder dafür sorgen, dass eine abgesperrte Strecke _nur_ fürs Rennen da ist oder er muß die Verhältnisse eben so nehmen wie sie sind. Und wenn am Eröffnungswochenende etliche Einsteiger auf der Strecke unterwegs sind, dann sind sind die eben da, Rennen hin oder her. Außerdem frag ich mich, wieso die an den Oko fahren wollen, wenn einige der Leute doch in Zukunft in Osternohe ihre Hausstrecke haben.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Selbst wenn die sich "zusammenreisen" und keinen auf der Strecke duch die Schlüsselstellen hetzen sind da Reibereien doch vorprogrammiert. 
Hab auch keine Ahnung wie sie das mit der Zeitnahme machen, am einfachsten steht einer oben mit ner Funke und der unten im Ziel gibt das Startsignal - ab dann ist Rennen. So wie ich verschiedene Leute in Rennsituationen kennengelern habe, fahren manche mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen. Halt einfach ungemütlich, weil irgendwie hast Du dann die Augen doch immer hinten.
Mal sehen, wenns Wetter passt bin ich evt mit von der Partie - aber eher das WE später.
LG,
Tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2008)

@STEFAN

hmmm?


----------



## LB Stefan (16. April 2008)

hehe schön orange  

@ max. naja schau ma halt mal wies wetter wird.
so früh kann ich aber noch nicht. Ich könnt aber direkt nach da arbeit. Hab alles dabei, denk ich. Des wär so ab mhm 1545 oder so.

Aber er hat ja irgendwie Wasser gemeldet mal sehen wies sichs entwickelt...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2008)

Wie schauts denn am Freitag bei dir aus?
Morgen muß ich nämlich wieder abhängen.

@Max: Ich würde mir des nommal überlegen mit jemanden zu fahren der so ein Benutzerbild hat.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. April 2008)

@ Max / wilder Puh Bär
wenns was wird mit biken heute, dann schreib mal a sms.....evtl. komm i a mit.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. April 2008)

alles klar. Schreib mir mal deine nr als pn.

@ jörg wie ists dann heut? wenns wetter widererwartend gut werden sollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. April 2008)

@ jörg.

ja freitag sieht bis jetzt auch gut aus bei mir.

könn ma also a fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> alles klar. Schreib mir mal deine nr als pn.
> 
> @ jörg wie ists dann heut? wenns wetter widererwartend gut werden sollt.



Zu kalt zum radeln.  
Werd heute direkt von der Arbeit aus mal zum Hänky fahren und zum Chef muß ich auch noch mal.
.....und was ausprobieren muß ich auch noch.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. April 2008)

Ja ja... 

Na dann schau ma Freitag mal.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zu kalt zum radeln.
> Werd heute direkt von der Arbeit aus mal zum Hänky fahren und zum Chef muß ich auch noch mal.
> .....und was ausprobieren muß ich auch noch.
> 
> G.


 
schau mal das wir vielleicht nen motorschubkarren bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schau mal das wir vielleicht nen motorschubkarren bekommen



Wenn ich heute die nächsten Nägel abhohl und er ist da, dann schau ich mal.
Wobei mir schonmal unten ein Handmodell reichen würde 
Mein ganzes Auto ist eingesifft weil ich gestern auf den Gipfel hochfahren mußt 
Aber damit war ich der letzte LB der über Schnee gefahren ist...im ersten Halbjahr 2008. 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. April 2008)

mhm na mal sehen vielleicht find ich ja noch n paar schneestellen heut 

also ich werd heut so um 1545 am Forsthaus sein.

Wer mit will einfach hin kommen


----------



## Asator (16. April 2008)

Ich komm am samstag an oko.. is dann schowieder frei alles.. hoff ich..


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wobei mir schonmal unten ein Handmodell reichen würde
> 
> G.


 
mir aber net


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mir aber net



Damit meinte ich nur ganz unten in der Ebenen. Einen Berg rauf natürlich nur mit Motor 

@StefansLB: Und wie gings. Wetter hat ja echt ausgehalten 
Gibts viele Matschstellen oder ist alles trocken gewesen?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2008)

hey ja wetter war wirklich sehr gut.

War eigentlich alles trocken ausser den stellen die immer nass sind ( H-Weg vorm 1. Überqueren der Forststraße oder nach Wendener Stein) 
Aber alles in Allem überrraschend trocken und griffig!!

Hatten ne schöne Runde!

Ausser dass ich feststellen musst dass ich ohne KeFü irgendwann wahnsinnig werd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (17. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hey ja wetter war wirklich sehr gut.
> 
> War eigentlich alles trocken ausser den stellen die immer nass sind ( H-Weg vorm 1. Überqueren der Forststraße oder nach Wendener Stein)
> Aber alles in Allem überrraschend trocken und griffig!!
> ...



Ja war echt spitze gestern   

Super Runde, gutes Wetter und so viele Bodenproben (i glaub 4) genommen in der Runde wie noch nie in einer Runde  

Sollten wir wiederholen .....ohne Bodenproben


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja war echt spitze gestern
> 
> Super Runde, gutes Wetter und so viele Bodenproben (i glaub 4) genommen in der Runde wie noch nie in einer Runde
> 
> Sollten wir wiederholen .....ohne Bodenproben




Wir haben doch gesagt wir zählen nicht mit   auch net bei meinen verlorenen Ketten  

Jepp und es war ja auch ne echte Runde mit 800 hms


----------



## Supah Gee (17. April 2008)

@LBs
Was is denn jetz am WE alles geplant  
Fr Geheimtraining......Stfn,Jrg?
Sa bauen ?
So Tour ?


----------



## Klabauterman (17. April 2008)

Würd mich am Samstag evtl. gerne wo mit anhängen zum biken!!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @LBs
> Was is denn jetz am WE alles geplant
> Fr Geheimtraining......Stfn,Jrg?
> Sa bauen ?
> So Tour ?



Bei mir ist nichts geplant, außer des Beste aus der nicht vorhersehbaren Wettersituation fürs Wochenende zu machen.

Komme ja gerade aus dem Wald und da steht teilweise schon wieder des Wasser auf den Wegen durch den geschmolzenen Schnee. 
Hab net so die Lust auf weiche Wege und einsinken.
Werde morgen auch nur "wahrscheinlich" in der Steinwaldgegend Richtung Friedenfels eín wenig neue Freeridespots suchen die ich noch im Auge (=Gedächtnis) hab. 
Die Km´s und Hm´s ergeben sich dann.....oder auch net, je nach Ergiebigkeit, Lust und Laune. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2008)

Also ich bin morgen für alles zu haben   

Wo geht weng was?


----------



## Supah Gee (17. April 2008)

Hast dein Friseurtermin verschoben?  

Schalg mal was vor, sonst muss ich ne Konditionswiederherstellungstour machen


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2008)

Jepp hab ich. Mhh keine ahnung. Ja tu ner mal was komponieren. Ich spiel schon mit


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Schalg mal was vor


 
hehe kelheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

Habt ihr mehr vor Samstag oder Sonntag zu fahren...... bzw. @SG fehlendes Fahrkönnen durch übermäßige Konditionsaneigung auszugleichen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

bisher hab ich des ganze we zeit. also heut, SA und SO.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

Du hast noch kein Bild von deinem Rad bei deinen Fotos  

Was seit ihr denn vorgestern alles gefahren?


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

Hab ich wohl !


Ja wir sind H Weg, Kaisertrail und Püttners und dann über Wendener Stein nach Mak zurück. 


Mhm für Samstag tut er auf allen Wettervorschauseiten Regen melden...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab ich wohl !(




Nur die alte Schaltungsversion   

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur die alte Schaltungsversion
> 
> G.



Nöö des ganz links oben ist mit Rohloff schon. 

Du bist heut net dabei bei was auch immer oder?

@ eman mhm kehlheim ist jetzt a weng weit denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

Ok´e hab ich übersehen. Sieht gut aus, aber die Funktion der Mobby Dick Reifen...hmmmh.

Und doch. Hab für heute schon einen genauen Plan.
Werden aber max 500Hm´s. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

also vom grip her sind die fei scho echt gut.   mmn grippen sie besser als n BB. Aber alles subjektiv halt. 

Durchschlagschutz... naja wird sich zeigen.

Wo bist denn dann unterwegs?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wo bist denn dann unterwegs?



Von fast Friedenfels aus erstmal zur großen Salatschüssel (=ein Felsen).
Und Aktionstauglichkeit testen.
Dann zurrück und gemütlich mind. bis zum Wolfsstein um eine neue HPB zu machen.
Und je nachdem wie lang des, und alles dazwischen, dauert, halt mal schaun ob dann noch was geht.
Schwerpunkt ist natürlich durch RMX und 40a geprägt.
Eine neue 200hm Abfahrt ist dann zurück auch drinn. Bzw. werde ich mal begutachten.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

ach dabei fällt mir ein ich muss es kona mal wieder zam bauen

edit: wenn ich 40a les tust du schon wieder platten befahren ...?
mhm da kann man sich dann mit slayer schlecht anschließen wa  

Naja vielleichht tu i mim Supah Gee mal Schneeberg oder Oko auskundschaften...

Sonntag könnt ma aber dann mal wieder was fahren... was meinst?


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2008)

Hm ok schau ma mal Mt Snow und Oko  

1430


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

@StefansLB: Kommt drauf an waste dich traust 

Jetzt haben die Shimanomenschen endlich wieder auf den richtigen Weg zurückgefunden  







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

@jörg ohne den link zu öffnen rat ich mal auf ne 4 kolben-bremse...

@ sg zeit is okay, wo?


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2008)

Fleckl Parkplatz ?!

dann kömma Bocksgraben etc zum Mt Sn...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

@Leichtreifenfan: Gut geraten  Aber ganz richtig, da wichtig, wäre natürlich "Verschraubte 4Kolbenbremse".

Muß übriegens auch net alleine düsen heut. Der Kistenbiker hat sich mir angeschlossen nachdem du ihn so fertig gemacht hat 

Und viel Spaß 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

wär dann net der parklplatz nach silberhaus besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

ah danke euch auch   

nee net fertig gemacht, wir sind ja schön komod gefahren  
zudem wars kei richtige tour da weniger als 30 km !


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wär dann net der parklplatz nach silberhaus besser?



Ah, ich bemerke du hast nur 25 Beiträge pro Seite eingestellt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ah danke euch auch
> 
> nee net fertig gemacht, wir sind ja schön komod gefahren
> zudem wars kei richtige tour da weniger als 30 km !



Jaja, diese 30km Regel.

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (18. April 2008)

@ jörg 

ist mt. snow schon wieder befahrbar ???


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah, ich bemerke du hast nur 25 Beiträge pro Seite eingestellt
> 
> G.



genau   gut erkannt  

Ja und auch heut hab ich schon wieder so meine Befürchtungen da der SG geschockt ist weil ich auf beide Berge will  

Eman.... kommst du bald mal wieder zum tourenfahren


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> @ jörg
> 
> ist mt. snow schon wieder befahrbar ???



Ich kanns dir heut abend sagen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2008)

@ all schon bemerkt, man hat uns den "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge [Teil 1] gelöscht....  Saustall sag ich dazu nur


----------



## schu2000 (18. April 2008)

Ä Ä da isser doch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6513


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> @ jörg
> 
> ist mt. snow schon wieder befahrbar ???



Kann dir der Stefan heute Abend sagen 

Schneefrei ist die Strecke. Hab sie aber seit dem letzten Wind nimmer gesehen.
Glaube ein Baum liegt noch drinn.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Eman.... kommst du bald mal wieder zum tourenfahren


 
japp ... hör in 45 min das arbeiten auf und fahr dann nach KEH um mich durch die gegend scheuchen zu lassen  

danach fahr ich heim ... sonntag soll das wetter ja ganz ok sein ... da dann auf jedenfall große tour  

okopf bauen geht nix oder? ... so bös bin ich da drüber gar net


----------



## dubbel (18. April 2008)

sagt mal bescheid, wenn's am oko was zu tun  gibt - bei www.franken-bc.com sind wir einige, die euch bei bedarf helfen können.


----------



## booofrost (18. April 2008)

also hab mir letztes we nur den unteren abschnitt angeschaut........da liegt halt en baum quer, so kurz vor der holzbrücke.


----------



## DH-Virus (18. April 2008)

Was isn nu mit baun,weil wenn dr Lift pferd ,habsch geene zeid zum buddlnn,werd abor morschen odr sonndach schon gärn wos machn.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

@Sportastefan und SportaG: Und wie war´s. Habt ihr viele gräßliche Höhenmeter vernichtet.
Ist bei uns auch ausgeartet, besonders weil wir uns auf Schilder verlassen haben 
War also doch eine "Kleine Tour", da über 20Km und fast 600Hm´s.
Und des zieht sich des von da unten ganz schön weit rauf bis zum Makhaus 
Und der Luschentschi kann sich mal ein Beispiel an den KistenB. nehmen.
Der hat net an der "Frauen- und Kinderstelle" angefangen. (Siehe Beweisfoto)
Ach und die Katzentrögelabfahrt steht unter fließendem Wasser 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2008)

Fährt er Clicks?
Weeeeil ich hab ja an der ClickPedalAnfahrstelle begonnen  



> @SG fehlendes Fahrkönnen durch übermäßige Konditionsaneigung auszugleichen



Rennen werden bergauf gewonnen   

Wir sind auch nur ne kleine Tour gefahren  
Mt. Snow is nur noch bissl Schnee, aber keine Bäume  

@DHV
Was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Fährt er Clicks?
> Weeeeil ich hab ja an der ClickPedalAnfahrstelle begonnen
> 
> Rennen werden bergauf gewonnen



Hast wieder deine Ausredenmaschine angeworfen  

Clicks....ist des net irgendeine Entfernungseinheit?
Was willste denn für Bergaufrennen fahren??
Und was bedeuted kleine Runde in Zahlen???

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. April 2008)

geht morgen wer ne runde fahren?


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportastefan und SportaG: Und wie war´s. Habt ihr viele gräßliche Höhenmeter vernichtet.
> Ist bei uns auch ausgeartet, besonders weil wir uns auf Schilder verlassen haben
> War also doch eine "Kleine Tour", da über 20Km und fast 600Hm´s.
> Und des zieht sich des von da unten ganz schön weit rauf bis zum Makhaus
> ...



Ja war schon a Erfahrung bei den Geißlein  
Vor allem auf´m Bierfels  :kotz: das werde i noch etwas!!!! üben müssen.


----------



## DH-Virus (19. April 2008)

Wenn s heut nachmittag nicht mehr regnet,werd ich was an der Strecke machen. 
@ Jörg :wär nicht schlecht,wenn d mal vorbei schaust.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2008)

heut ne runde is glaub ich zu nass ... aber morgen soll schönes wetter werden    ... ich hoff mal es fährt wer mit mir ... sonst brauch ich bald wirklich nimmer in heimische gefilde kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2008)

Heute ist dann wohl erstmal Nichtstutag ...zumindest draußen.

@Eman: Wir hätten einen Stefan im Angebot  
Außerdem steht morgen jeder Weg wieder unter Wasser.


Kistenbiker, der Nothaftfelsen ist doch 200m weiter unten 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2008)

@Stefan: Sehe gerade das du auch schöne Räder hast 

@Eman: Bin jetzt bis 16:30 daheim:






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (19. April 2008)

ja, ich würd vielleicht morgen mitfahren... ne tour, bis 800 hm pack ich schon, muss aber net unbedingt sein ..


----------



## Magister (19. April 2008)

Hmm ich wär Morgen auch dabei^^ diesmal mit Kette und Schaltung  

Hab etz sogar wieder an Umwerfer dran und sollt alles funktionieren eine Tour hats scho überstanden  

Timo


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. April 2008)

@ Jörg 
haptsach du weißt was i mein  
wennst mal graben willst ....bin dabei  

Kann man das RMX jetzt schon bei dir ausleihen?
des wenn i gwusst hät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Kann man das RMX jetzt schon bei dir ausleihen?
> des wenn i gwusst hät



Nein, der hats geklaut.

G.


----------



## Magister (19. April 2008)

Wie schauts etz eig morgen aus? Geht was oder isses zu nass?^^

Wenn wer fahren würde ich wär prinzipiell dabei^^.

Timo


----------



## oBATMANo (19. April 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Wenn s heut nachmittag nicht mehr regnet,werd ich was an der Strecke machen.



aber bitte keine kommunistischen Abschußrampen mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2008)

Bei mir wird morgen keine Tour zusammenkommen, da ich erst frühestens um 14Uhr loskommen würde.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (19. April 2008)

jörg wurde dein rmx wohl geklaut?


----------



## Magister (19. April 2008)

Eman, Kistenbiker, Stefan, Nitrousrider wie schauts etz aus wegen morgen läuft da vllt was?^^

TImo


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> jörg wurde dein rmx wohl geklaut?



Ja, der Stefan hats geklaut. Hat sich daraufhin voller Überzeugung selber ein Rocky Mountain gekauft und mir meins wiedergegeben.   

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (20. April 2008)

mhh aso, so ein dieb


----------



## Jambo12 (20. April 2008)

geht ihr zur saisoneröfnung auf´n o-kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (20. April 2008)

Ich wollt schomal hinschaun aber wenn da iso n rennen is wird des net so Hammer schätz ich mal^^

Timo


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. April 2008)

@ Magister

Bei mir geht heute nix ........und bis Do werd i mal schauen was im Münchner-Umland so geht.  ...wenn i an Einheimischen find der ma was zeigt


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2008)

die kefü passt net ans radl ... und ich hab schon alles umgebaut  ... voller sch....


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die kefü passt net ans radl ... und ich hab schon alles umgebaut  ... voller sch....



Bist halt ein wenig technisch unbegabt...Elektroniker halt...siehe auch Stefan  
Und warum biste denn immernoch daheim 
Bin jetzt auch wieder heimgekommen, düse aber tagesnutztechnisch gleich los Richtung Reiseneggerfelsen.
Also wennste Storwold fährst, dann schau mal vorbei 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2008)

wenn ich technisch unbegabt wär ... dann wär das ding immer noch net dran 

hab das ding nur 10 mal runtergebaut und viel alu weggefräst .... voller sch... 

aber jetzt funzt das ding 1A ohne schleifen oder sonstwas


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2008)

reiseneggerfelsen ... der is wo genau? vielleicht fahr ich ja steinwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (20. April 2008)

SO Jungs, die saison kann beginnen! Hab mir heut ne mobile abschussrampe organisiert! 195cm lang, 70cm breit und 50cm hoch! 
also Jörg, würd sagen wir fahren die Woche mal nach Bischofsgrün! 
gruß!
da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2008)

Mit der Rampe springste in Bigrü in den Tod 
In Bigrü Bedeutet jede Rampe den Tod, weißt ja 
Hab gestern mal deine Bauwerke angegukkt am StB.
Ja da haste ja noch was vor 

@Eman: Glaube jetzt barauch ich dir die Frage wo des ist nimmer beantworten 

G.


----------



## Magister (20. April 2008)

Is eig etz wer von euch nächsten Samstag am Oko?

Timo


----------



## LB Stefan (21. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, der Stefan hats geklaut. Hat sich daraufhin voller Überzeugung selber ein Rocky Mountain gekauft und mir meins wiedergegeben.
> 
> G.



Jaja wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß woran des liegt dass dein Rad vorne vom Gefühl her total niedrig baut.... 
Kann doch net nur an den Ariel liegen...  

@ Magister, muss mal sehen ob ich oben bin.

Was ist da jetzt eigentlich genau? 

Müsst mal wieder mein Kona zam schrauben, hab gestern schon mal flüchtig dran gedacht aber dann den Gedanken zu schnell wieder verworfen.

Hat eigentlich jemand noch ne Kefü rumliegen? In XX-light versteht sich  

@ Jörg des Kettenspannding könnt ma aber testweise mal testen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jaja wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß woran des liegt dass dein Rad vorne vom Gefühl her total niedrig baut....
> Kann doch net nur an den Ariel liegen...
> 
> @ Magister, muss mal sehen ob ich oben bin.
> ...



Hätte noch eine fast rumliegen. 
Hab ich gestern ersteigert. Irdendein Dödel hat hat bis zum Schluß mitgeboten...aber dem hab ich´s gezeigt 
Werde heute mal schauen ob ich zu dem Kettenspanndings eine passende Feder find.

@Magister: Bis Samstag kann ich doch heute noch net planen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. April 2008)

Alles klar.

Ja eilt ja a net.

Ja ja wie kann man auch auf etwas bieten des ich haben will... tz tz tz 

Wie ist des jetzt? Ich kann die doch jetzt von dir für 56 Cent abkaufen oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Glaube jetzt barauch ich dir die Frage wo des ist nimmer beantworten
> 
> G.


 
hätts aber auch mit google earth gefunden 

war dann doch koesseine ... kefü hat gehalten ... 820 hm 34 km 2:01  ... wo soll das nur hinführen wenn ihr mich dauernd so ungestört trainieren lasst


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hätts aber auch mit google earth gefunden
> 
> war dann doch koesseine ... kefü hat gehalten ... 820 hm 34 km 2:01  ... wo soll das nur hinführen wenn ihr mich dauernd so ungestört trainieren lasst



Ach dann waren des deine Spuren die ich am Kaiserfelsen heute gesehen hab.
Hab mich schon gewundert, weils ein BB Reifen und irgendwas was ich net kenn war.
Aber 2Tage und 1Stunde ist doch garnet so graß für 810Hm´s. 

G.


----------



## Asator (21. April 2008)

@magister bin am so vorraussichtlich am oko.. also wir 4.. oder wenn sonst noch jemand da is..


----------



## Magister (21. April 2008)

@ Asator
Wer ist alles wir 4?^

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... 820 hm 34 km 2:01  ... wo soll das nur hinführen wenn ihr mich dauernd so ungestört trainieren lasst



70 km 4 h


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> 70 km 4 h



Oh, ein Rechengenie  

17.5km/h auf 810Hm´s + Bergab wo viele Leute schieben würden hört sich besser an...ging ja doch durchs Labü.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2008)

hmm ... wer bock?

http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/pages/new/de/show_termin_neu.php?tid=1206


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wer bock?
> 
> http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/pages/new/de/show_termin_neu.php?tid=1206



    

Die Strecke hat 350Hm´s und scheint relativ lang zu sein und die Liftzeit beträgt nur 5min. Absolut tödlich. 
Ist eine WoEnd nach Lenzerheide.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2008)

na passt doch voll ... warmfahrn und lenzerheide und dann kampf


----------



## OLB Carre (21. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit der Rampe springste in Bigrü in den Tod
> In Bigrü Bedeutet jede Rampe den Tod, weißt ja
> Hab gestern mal deine Bauwerke angegukkt am StB.
> Ja da haste ja noch was vor
> ...




man muss die rampe halt so hinstellen, dass des teil gerade is! nach oben is glaub ich kei guade idee, man würd aber sicher drüberkommen! 
Ja, am stB muss ich noch a weng arbeit reinstecken, wird aber ne fette line! 
und man glaubt es nicht, aber ich hab in meiner Bude internet... is des net toll!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2008)

Da kommt man doch ohne Rampe drüber...wahrscheinlich.....weißt doch Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (21. April 2008)

mit rückenwind vielleicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2008)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> mit rückenwind vielleicht!




 

Käse, würde sogar mit 40a gehen. Solange kein Seiten- und Frontwind herrscht.
Hat doch die perfekte natürlich Fluglandebahngeometrie....ab einer gewissen hohen Geschwindigkeit.
Mit Rampe kommt man ja sogar weiter rechts drüber, zum Testen in net so hoher Höhe eine echte Überlegensmaßnahme.
Auf der anderen Feldseite könnte man die auch gut einsetzen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2008)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> und man glaubt es nicht, aber ich hab in meiner Bude internet... is des net toll!


----------



## Asator (22. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> @ Asator
> Wer ist alles wir 4?^
> 
> Timo



ich und 3 kumpels.. würden usn halt über anschluss freun und vorallem bist du genau so alt wie wir


----------



## Magister (22. April 2008)

Im ernst ihr seit auch erst 14 xD?

Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2008)

Also wer am Samstag an den Oko will muß sich auf jedenfall mal auf teilweise ruppige Stellen und ein wenig Bachbettbiken einstellen 
Aber wichtige Regel "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit....und Laufruhe 
Der Baum ist weg, aber was drunter ist, naja ist net viel besser.
Einige Kleinigkeiten hab ich etwas ausgebessert, aber diese Stelle den Steinplatten ist schon echt ramponiert, bzw wird eine recht interessante Liniensuche 







[/URL][/IMG]


@Batman: Euer Forum funktioniet net von jedem Puter aus ...und meistens dann wenn ich was schreiben will 

G.


----------



## rex_sl (22. April 2008)

unser forum geht immer 

das schaut ja derb nach guter fotoposition aus. von uns wird wahrscheinlich fast keiner kommen, am we


----------



## TimvonHof (22. April 2008)

ich kann mir vorstellen dass du an der stelle eher verzweifelte gesichter als coole action siehst  
nicht jeder hat die nerven und das material um da "drüber zu fliegen" " geschwindigkeit gibt sicherheit"

Ich werd wohl am samstag auch net dort sein - hab am freitag 24-dienst und möchte eigentlich solche marathon-aktionen erstmal nimmer machen, sondern eher gemütlich chillen bis sa abend um dann wegzuschlummern.

was geht denn am männertag? würde da gerne was machen.... ohne viel hm, wenns geht, so mit lift und so  

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (22. April 2008)

@LB Jörg

du kennst mich zwar nich aber egal........hab mit DH-virus am sonntag den unteren teil ein bisschen ausgebessert. is der quer liegende baum im unterem abschnitt auch schon weg?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2008)

booofrost schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> 
> du kennst mich zwar nich aber egal........hab mit DH-virus am sonntag den unteren teil ein bisschen ausgebessert. is der quer liegende baum im unterem abschnitt auch schon weg?



Was  Verdammt, da liegt noch ein Baum   
Bin erst ab der Mitte hoch und hab den unteren Bereich net weiter angesehen da der sowieso fahrbar ist.
Will jetzt net versprechen das der bis zum WoEnd weg ist...also gleich mal ein wenig an der Bunnyhoptechnik feilen 

@Rex: Forum geht schon, aber einlogg´n kann ich mich net von hier aus 
Ja, müßte eine gute Fotoposition sein für den Anlieger und den Sprung......wenn beides funktionieren würde wie früher 
Nach dem Sprung ist echt nur noch Bachlauf 
Müssen erst Maschinengerät besorgen sonst bekommt man es nur im Kreuz 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. April 2008)

Im Gästebuch und Forum Chat kann man auch unangemeldet posten.
Wenns was anständiges is, kann mans danach einfach verschieben.

Wenn ich die Bilder anschau, tun mir meine Endurolaufräder jetzt schon leid  
Mein DHler is leider nich einsatzbereit


----------



## DH-Virus (22. April 2008)

Wenn jetzt noch Bäume im Weg liegen ,kommt ne kleine Anfahrt ran und wird drüber gehopst. Bin bestimmt Samstag vormittag draußen vielleicht schaffe ich Freitag nachmittag noch.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder anschau, tun mir meine Endurolaufräder jetzt schon leid



Also 6-7Bar würde ich dir dann schon raten.......bei mind. 200mm Federweg 
Bei weniger Federweg Reifendruck natürlich verdoppeln 

Dabei ist des auf dem Bild eigentlich die angenehme Stelle. 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. April 2008)

Momentan stehen mir 150 mm FW und Crossmax XL Laufräder zur Verfügung.
Allerdings bin ich noch dabei die Folgen von letzer Wochen Bozen den Laufräder auszutreiben. Mir sind reihenweise die Speichen aus der Nabe gehüpft.

Aber ja nich zu glatt machen. Mittlerweile gibts ja nur noch Kinderstrecken wo man mit jedem Radl runterkullern kann. Eher schwerer auslegen das ganze


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Momentan stehen mir 150 mm FW und Crossmax XL Laufräder zur Verfügung.
> Allerdings bin ich noch dabei die Folgen von letzer Wochen Bozen den Laufräder auszutreiben. Mir sind reihenweise die Speichen aus der Nabe gehüpft.
> 
> Aber ja nich zu glatt machen. Mittlerweile gibts ja nur noch Kinderstrecken wo man mit jedem Radl runterkullern kann. Eher schwerer auslegen das ganze



Zu glatt wirds wohl nie werden...solange wir keinen Steineverflüssiger haben 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. April 2008)

Katzenklumpstreu  
Draufkippen und warten bis es regnet, und peng, is die Streck glatt


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2008)

@Bätmän: Und schreib mal deine vernichtende Kritik zur Ruppigkeit 
Aber net sagen "geht voll gut" oder irgendsowas heuchlerisches 
Ach und wenn du bei den kleinen Shores treten mußtes mußt noch an deinen Bewegungsbewegungen arbeiten....ist ein Pumpshore 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2008)

Der Andy ist wieder da. 
Hab ihn heute getroffen.
Haben mal Pizzaessen angedacht, Sam 20Uhr, als Plan.

Wie schaut denn bei euch die Wochenendplanung aus...tourtechnisch bzw. bikeisch.
Net das ich wieder den falschen Tag Bouldern geh.
Samstag würde ich jetzt den Biketag mal ansetzten.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (23. April 2008)

Hmm shit Samstag kann ich net aber So sin da Nitrousrider und ich höchstwahrscheinlich am Oko.

Timo


----------



## Supah Gee (23. April 2008)

> Haben mal Pizzaessen angedacht, Sam 20Uhr, als Plan.



Kann ich net, is Weissbierfest in BT  




> Wie schaut denn bei euch die Wochenendplanung aus...tourtechnisch bzw. bikeisch.
> Net das ich wieder den falschen Tag Bouldern geh.
> Samstag würde ich jetzt den Biketag mal ansetzten.


Hm ich hätt jetz mal So gesagt, da solls super schön werden


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Kann ich net, is Weissbierfest in BT
> 
> 
> 
> Hm ich hätt jetz mal So gesagt, da solls super schön werden




Bist jetzt unter die Weissbierfreund gegangen 
Mittlerweile weiß ich, ganz ohne Weissbier, daß ich nur Samstag radfahren kann.
Außerdem weiß ich, der Stefan hat auch Samstag Zeit.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. April 2008)

Dann halt sa+so....
-> pm


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Dann halt sa+so....
> -> pm



Oder so
- pm

G.


----------



## Asator (23. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Im ernst ihr seit auch erst 14 xD?
> 
> Timo



ja ich und a andrer 15 und die andern 2 sin 16+17.. so geht nich.. dafür vorraussichtlich sa


----------



## Magister (23. April 2008)

******* etz hab ich grad wegen Samstag was anderes ausgemacht -.-.


TImo


----------



## dubbel (23. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wer am Samstag an den Oko will muß sich auf jedenfall mal auf teilweise ruppige Stellen und ein wenig Bachbettbiken einstellen
> ...
> Der Baum ist weg, aber was drunter ist, naja ist net viel besser.
> Einige Kleinigkeiten hab ich etwas ausgebessert, aber diese Stelle den Steinplatten ist schon echt ramponiert, bzw wird eine recht interessante Liniensuche
> ...


so richtig verstehe ich das nicht: 
wollt ihr nicht, dass man euch hilft, lasst ihr die strecke lieber so, wie sie ist, oder habt ihr die angebote in sachen mithelfen beim renovieren einfach überlesen?


----------



## Asator (23. April 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> ******* etz hab ich grad wegen Samstag was anderes ausgemacht -.-.
> 
> 
> TImo



âlso wir sin dort.. ob bäume, wasser oder ähnliches.. warn ja auch scho dort also die forstwege vo untn bis obn unfahrbar warn und die piste beschneit wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (23. April 2008)

Hmm aber halt SA oder?^^

TImo


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> so richtig verstehe ich das nicht:
> wollt ihr nicht, dass man euch hilft, lasst ihr die strecke lieber so, wie sie ist, oder habt ihr die angebote in sachen mithelfen beim renovieren einfach überlesen?



Des Problem ist eher die Koordinations von allem. 
Material, Maschinen usw. man kann (wir haben des schon Tonnenweise gemacht) des Zeug net Eimerweise hochtragen, bzw. wenn man weiß wie groß der Aufwand gegenüber anderen Möglichkeiten ist will man des nimmer.
Und da die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch relativ hoch ist das an genau den Stellen wo des Zeug hinmuß eh bald ein Bagger steht der aus 7h Arbeit 30min. macht, dann wartet man halt lieber ab.
Aber wer will kann die Stelle oberhlb der Steinplatten auch von Hand auffüllen  oder irgendwie flowiger gestalten.
Und die wenigsten, einschließlich ich, wissen, ob sie heut, morgen oder besser übermorgen Zeit haben.
Ansonsten ist man wenn mal was zusammengeht immer dankbar wenn möglichst viele dann da wären.
Und zur Zeit geht halt was Planung angeht net recht viel.
Also net so verstehen das wir da eigenbrötlern und so Sachen und keine Hilfe wollen. 

Falls wer Lust und Zeit hat kann er morgen oben die Netze aufstellen, nach freier Linienwahl.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Bätmän: Und schreib mal deine vernichtende Kritik zur Ruppigkeit
> Aber net sagen "geht voll gut" oder irgendsowas heuchlerisches
> Ach und wenn du bei den kleinen Shores treten mußtes mußt noch an deinen Bewegungsbewegungen arbeiten....ist ein Pumpshore
> 
> G.



hm, fands eigentlich gar nich viel schlimmer als im Herbst.
An der einen Stelle, wo die Schotterstrecke zum DH kommt, versinkt man halt  im Schotter. Das is nich so toll.

Dadurch dass die Strecke ziemlich voller Laub usw. ist, ists teilweise schwer zu erkennen wo Strecke aufhört und Wald beginnt.

Der Minianlieger in dem Stück  nach dem Balancierbalken is eigentlich unnötig. Kann man vorher schon schön rumziehen.

Sprünge am Schluß gehen schon komplett drüber, aber man muß gut antreten.

Als ich die Strecke runtergepumpt bin, hatte ich jedes mal die Kette in der Hosentasche. Also nix mit treten. Den Shore mit dem Loch am Anfang bin ich aber auch nie gefahren. Sollte aber eigentlich schon gehn.
Muß ich mal ausprobieren  

Liftfahren is besser als hochkurbeln.
Besonders wenn man den Rucksack mit Futter und Wasser vergessen hat.

Fands wirklich nich so schlimm. Soll ja ne ruppige Strecke sein und meine Linie hat sich eigentlich nich groß verändert.

In dem Steinfeld ganz am Anfang hat sich ne Schummellinie zwischen den Steinen ausgefahren, so dass man eigentlich fast komplett grad aus durchfahren kann.

Downhill ohne danach Bier is doof


Zwecks helfen, sag einfach Bescheid, wennst nen Hiwi zum Schleppen brauchen kannst.
Wenn nich bin ich auch nich unglücklich  
Also nich so eng sehen


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. April 2008)

So moing,

zurück aus dem Dauerregenmünchen  

Bin natürlich nicht zum fahren gekommen.......
Aber lustiges Volk da unten .....setzen sich 1 Stunde ins Auto um 15 KM zur Arbeit zu fahren und danach wieder 1 Stunde um die 15 KM heim zu kommen.......man man haben`s wir Landeier gut


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> 1An der einen Stelle, wo die Schotterstrecke zum DH kommt, versinkt man halt  im Schotter. Das is nich so toll.
> 
> 2Der Minianlieger in dem Stück  nach dem Balancierbalken is eigentlich unnötig. Kann man vorher schon schön rumziehen.
> 
> ...



1. Des Zeug hat sich da dann vom Schotterweg großteils reingespühlt, oder?
Aber des fährt sich eh schnell in den Boden wenn der mal weich ist.

2. Wenn du den meinst der letztes Jahr schon da war, dann seh ich des auch so das man eh schon vorher links abbiegt.
Wenn ein Neuer da ist, dann kenn ich den noch net.

3.Heißt als doch ein kleines Hügelchen vorne noch draufsetzen.

4.       

5.Das du sie nich schlimm findest war mir im vornherein klar 

6. Stimmt, und dabei hat diese Schummellinie netmal was schönes. 
Hatte sie letztes Jahr schonmal zugemacht, aber wurde gleich wieder entfernt.
Dachte mir aber, der Verschleiß der Schummellinie ist relativ hoch und funktioniert eh net für ewig, da es eine Bremsstelle ist.
Danach, wenn sie nimmer geht, fehlt lediglich der Notauslauf für den normalen Weg 

7. Kaffee tuts auch 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. April 2008)

> 5.Das du sie nich schlimm findest war mir im vornherein klar



Das is ja der Reiz den der Oko ausmacht.
Ebene Rollerstrecken gibts ja schon genug.



> 1. Des Zeug hat sich da dann vom Schotterweg großteils reingespühlt, oder?
> Aber des fährt sich eh schnell in den Boden wenn der mal weich ist.



Durch die Abgrenzung zum Schotterweg kann nun das Wasser auch nicht mehr ablaufen.

Würde glaub mit dem Zielsprung noch bissl  warten bis er sich eingefahren hat. Da wird sicher in der Mitte noch ne Kuhle eingefahren, so dass der Absprung nen steileren Shape erhält.
Wenn man dann bei Vollgas im Flachen einschlägt ists auch doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Durch die Abgrenzung zum Schotterweg kann nun das Wasser auch nicht mehr ablaufen.
> 
> Wenn man dann bei Vollgas im Flachen einschlägt ists auch doof.



Wenn sich zuviel Wasser sammeln kann, dann muß ein Ablauf her.
Mal abwarten wie des in eingefahren aussieht.

Im Flachen aufschlagen ist blöd, drum sind sie auch aus Sicherheitsgründen erstmal so lang geworden, die Dinger.
Weil bin ja selber mal(2003) im Zielsprung vom Gk Dh unkontrolliert im flacherem Gelände gelandet.
Was mir einen Aufenthalt im Chamer Klinikum ermöglicht hat 
Deswegen bin ich da schon vorbelastet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was mir einen Aufenthalt im Chamer Klinikum ermöglicht hat
> 
> 
> G.


 
soweit ich weiß warst in deggendorf


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß warst in deggendorf



Stimmt 

G.


----------



## Magister (24. April 2008)

Hmm wo würdet ihr eig fahrn wenn ihr am Sa fährt?^^

Oko oder ine Tour.

Greeeez

Timo


----------



## Jambo12 (24. April 2008)

hi also ich bin am samstag oben mitn kumpel fahren beide big hit mit 66 und boxxer wer ist jezt alles samstag oben?


----------



## DH-Virus (24. April 2008)

War heut abend mal oben, hab hier und da noch paar Löscher mit Steinen gefüllt und ein paar wasserablaufe geschaffen. Das wird auf jeden Fall lustig.


----------



## silberfische (25. April 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage zwischendurch,... wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse am Ochsenkopf momentan (zwischen den Felsplatten)?
Es ist nämlich schon fast ein Jahr her, dass ich das letzte mal am OKO war und ich kann mich nicht mehr so wirklich dran erinnern, ob da recht viel Waldboden zwischen den Steinen war.
Grund für die Frage: habe vor, nächste Woche mal am OKO zu fahren und bin am überlegen, ob ich dann vorher die Reifen noch wechsle... Swampthing und Wetscream sind denke ich auf den Steinen nicht so toll... bei unserem Schlamm hier sind sie aber momentan ideal.

Danke schon mal für die Info

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage zwischendurch,... wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse am Ochsenkopf momentan (zwischen den Felsplatten)?
> Es ist nämlich schon fast ein Jahr her, dass ich das letzte mal am OKO war und ich kann mich nicht mehr so wirklich dran erinnern, ob da recht viel Waldboden zwischen den Steinen war.
> Grund für die Frage: habe vor, nächste Woche mal am OKO zu fahren und bin am überlegen, ob ich dann vorher die Reifen noch wechsle... Swampthing und Wetscream sind denke ich auf den Steinen nicht so toll... bei unserem Schlamm hier sind sie aber momentan ideal.
> 
> ...



Jetzt nach den Bodenverhältnissen fragen wenn du nächste Woch fährst is t wie Lottospielen.
Mach einfach Maxxis HR 40a vorn drauf und nimm einen Minion 42a für vorne mit und fertig.

G.


----------



## silberfische (25. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt nach den Bodenverhältnissen fragen wenn du nächste Woch fährst is t wie Lottospielen.
> Mach einfach Maxxis HR 40a vorn drauf und nimm einen Minion 42a für vorne mit und fertig.
> 
> G.


OK, ich weiß ja nicht, wie schnell am OKO der Boden trocknet. Bei uns gibts Matschlöcher, die sind nach einer Woche ohne Regen immer noch matschig. 
40a und 42a möchte ich am ERT nicht mehr unbedingt fahren (da fehlt mir bergauf auf Dauer der entsprechende Oberschenkelmuskel  ) und normalerweise fahre ich nur 1-ply Reifen (auch wenn man mit 2-pyl Touren fahren kann)... Übrigens gibt es die 40a Maxxis noch, aber im offiziellen 2008/2009er Katalog sind sie nicht mehr drin.

Mir gings jetzt nur drum:
matschig --> Swampthing u. Wetscream bleiben drauf (auch wenn sie auf Fels vielleicht nicht optimal sind).
nicht matschig --> Advantage 2.4 kommt wieder drauf.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es die 40a Maxxis noch, aber im offiziellen 2008/2009er Katalog sind sie nicht mehr drin.




Mit solch einfachen Aussagen kann man den Jörg zu Hamsterkäufen animieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> .. Übrigens gibt es die 40a Maxxis noch, aber im offiziellen 2008/2009er Katalog sind sie nicht mehr drin.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Was ....da muß ich mir ja gleich noch ein Dutzend besorgen.

@Stefan: Stimmt doch garnet *Kopfschüttel*

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. April 2008)

> Mir gings jetzt nur drum:
> matschig --> Swampthing u. Wetscream bleiben drauf (auch wenn sie auf Fels vielleicht nicht optimal sind).
> nicht matschig --> Advantage 2.4 kommt wieder drauf.



beides doof


----------



## rex_sl (25. April 2008)

ja alle für ochsenkopf bei matsch die falschen reifen


----------



## silberfische (25. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> beides doof





rex_sl schrieb:


> ja alle für ochsenkopf bei matsch die falschen reifen


Nur die Harten kommen in Garten  .

Ich habt schon irgendwo recht, die Schlammreifen sind auf Fels nix und der Advantage ist im Schlamm nix (zumindest nicht so wirklich toll). Eigentlich sollte der nächste Reifensatz der Ardent 2,4 werden, aber bis der kommt, werde ich wohl noch einen Satz zwischenrein schieben müssen...
Minion R vorne fällt flach, da mach ich nicht mit  . Minion R hinten und Highroller vorne könnte ich mir vorstellen (beide 2,5 1-ply)... mal sehen...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rex_sl (25. April 2008)

pack genug schläuche ein. 1 ply und oko verträgt sich mal garnicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

Stimmt, je mehr ply desto besser 

G.


----------



## booofrost (25. April 2008)

fahr doch einfach auf den felgen......dann bist du zumindest ganz hart


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. April 2008)

@ Jörg war heute mal in deiner neuen Wohnung 






Da ziehts wie Hechtsuppe und dein Fernseher ist auch weg


----------



## rex_sl (25. April 2008)

also ich fahr immer mehrere ply´s. so eine ply is wie ganz ohne ply. 

geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. und steine gibts am ochsenkopf sehr wenige. nur einen großen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. und steine gibts am ochsenkopf sehr wenige. nur einen großen



........und der ist ein wenig auseinandergefallen 


@Kiste: War eine recht windige Behausung und bei 80Cent Heizölpreis konnte ich mir des nimmer leisten. 


@Ohl:Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an mir.

http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/bikeattack/ALFAW.HTM

Man, am 31Mai gäbs ein sehr sehr interessantes Rennen in Schladming.
Aber da bin nich schon verplant 

G.


----------



## rex_sl (25. April 2008)

jaja mit 1ply reifen schafft das jeder 

der silberfische wird morgen seine freude haben mit nem ghost ert und 1ply advantage.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ........und der ist ein wenig auseinandergefallen
> 
> 
> @Kiste: War eine recht windige Behausung und bei 80Cent Heizölpreis konnte ich mir des nimmer leisten.
> ...




Aber da war doch noch sooo viel Holz zum verheizen da  das kannst ja dann anderweitig nutzen


----------



## Jambo12 (25. April 2008)

morgen komm ich, reichen hinten maxxis highroller60a


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ........und der ist ein wenig auseinandergefallen
> 
> 
> @Kiste: War eine recht windige Behausung und bei 80Cent Heizölpreis konnte ich mir des nimmer leisten.
> ...


 
bikeattack ... hmm war das grausam

wärst lieber mal mti mtn of hell und megavalanche gefahrn  ... fahr jetz ziemlich sicher 10.-20.7  ... falls wer bock hat   ... vielleicht 5. - 9.7 nen paar schweizer strecken unter die reifen nehmen


----------



## booofrost (25. April 2008)

also ich fahr dieses jahr seit 2 wochen am oko und hab schwalbe "al mighty" vorne und hinten drauf mal so zum vergleich. mit maxxis kenn ich mich nich aus. aber die schwalbe ham ein echt geilen grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bikeattack ... hmm war das grausam
> 
> wärst lieber mal mti mtn of hell und megavalanche gefahrn  ... fahr jetz ziemlich sicher 10.-20.7  ... falls wer bock hat   ... vielleicht 5. - 9.7 nen paar schweizer strecken unter die reifen nehmen



2 Rennen im Jahr müssen reichen in meinem Alter.
Und wir müssen ja jetzt in Brixen schon gegen Remy A., Niclas V., David V., Filip P, und Markus K. fahren 

Aber sag rechtzeitig bescheid wann du net da bist.
Wegen der Schladming, Wagrain, Salbach, Leogangrunde.

Bin irgendwann im Juli eh wahrscheinlich 1-2 Wochen in der Schweiz, aber arbeitstechnisch, drum weiß ich da noch nichts  

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. April 2008)

Für Oko reicht eigentlich immer nen Reifen für  trockene Verhältnisse.
Sehr viele Felsen welche alle nen guten Halt bieten und der Boden babbt nich am Reifen.
Kannst also Minion, C24 oder sogar Big Betty im größten Regen fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Für Oko reicht eigentlich immer nen Reifen für  trockene Verhältnisse.
> Sehr viele Felsen welche alle nen guten Halt bieten und der Boden babbt nich am Reifen.
> Kannst also Minion, C24 oder sogar Big Betty im größten Regen fahren.




Außer es wird richtig warm und schwül und grüne klitschige Mikroorganismen entstehen als glatter Felsbewuchs in kürzester Zeit (10 hoch-42sec), dann brauchst vorne was weiches....
...wobei was weiches immer gut ist..
...mit Ausnahme auf dieser Ebene....
...wobei des wieder gut zum Konditionsausbau ist. ;-)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2008)

@Kiste: Ok´e, jetzt ist es amtlich. 13Uhr Abfahrt am Silberhaus 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. April 2008)

I frag mal an Max ob a a mit ford


----------



## Supah Gee (26. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ok´e, jetzt ist es amtlich. 13Uhr Abfahrt am Silberhaus
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2008)

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ohl:Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an mir.
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/bikeattack/ALFAW.HTM



dafür hast mich jetzt schon als potenziellen gegner. hab mich grad angemeldet.
auch wenn du bergab schneller sein solltest, die 200hm sprechen dann wieder für mich. bis dahin sollte meine kiste an der 13,5kg marke kratzen.


----------



## silberfische (26. April 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> jaja mit 1ply reifen schafft das jeder
> 
> der silberfische wird morgen seine freude haben mit nem ghost ert und 1ply advantage.



Nee, nicht morgen (also heute), nächste Woche... vermutlich Freitag.
Mehr als einen Schlauch nehm ich nicht mit, fahre seit 4 Jahre mit einem Schlauch im Rucksack und hab ihn nicht gebraucht (inkl. letztes Jahr OKO).

Das Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert ist mir schon klar  . Aber dann gehts halt nur so schnell, wie das ERT und die 1ply es zulassen...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2008)

@speedy
mit 13,5 kg kommst gar net so weit um bei den 200 hm angreifen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2008)

Auch @Speedy: Hab ansich garnet vor die 200Hm zu fahren 
Ich warte nach 11km am RedBull Bierstand an der Liftstation auf die anderen und dann geht noch eine super Runde durch die Berge um Almmilch zu trinken.
Wichtig ist eine niedrige Startnummer mit nach hause zu nehmen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2008)

Hmmh....hab mir während unserer Tour in Abwesenheit irgendwie ein Fahrrad bei Ebay ersteigert  

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (26. April 2008)

wer kommt morgen mit an oko ?

ich und magister sind dort, so von 10 - 17 uhr


----------



## Messerharry (26. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....hab mir während unserer Tour in Abwesenheit irgendwie ein Fahrrad bei Ebay ersteigert
> 
> G.



War´s wieder mal Zeit für was frisches? 
Geht mir gelegentlich auch so, dann aber nur in Teilen zu selber machen. 

Oko Runde alle ohne Schwund überstanden?

Grüße an die LB´s

vom Harry


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> War´s wieder mal Zeit für was frisches?
> Geht mir gelegentlich auch so, dann aber nur in Teilen zu selber machen.
> 
> Oko Runde alle ohne Schwund überstanden?
> ...



Ne, ein altes, aber kaum gefahren und ansich unnütz für mich.
Hab nur zum Spaß geboten...konnte ja net wissen das da keiner recht mitbietet 
Naja jetzt hab ich noch ein schönes Eisdielenrad...ein RM7 im gelb/roten Flammendesigne mit Rohloffnabe 
Macht sich halt gut im Wohnzimmer neben meinem Flammendesignereaper an der Decke.  ...was solls.

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt so platt von der Tour das ich eh noch net klar denken kann.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy
> mit 13,5 kg kommst gar net so weit um bei den 200 hm angreifen zu können



schauen wir mal, wenn es an den trainingstagen zu problemen kommen sollte, dann ziehe ich halt doch die dh reifen auf. aber mehr als 15kg sind beim besten willen nicht drin. zumal ich bis dahin tubless fahren möchte.

der rest wird durch wahnsinn und der trügerischen sicherheit mit den neuen protektoren wett gemacht.

@jörg
du setzt dir jetzt nicht wirklich noch ein zweites rohloff rad auf den balken?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2008)

Auf dem Bild erkennst du 4 von diesen 13.5kg Bikern beim eigentlichen Rennen ....des auch als Quali fürs Nebenrennen Zählt. 

Keiner ist über 100m gekommen bevor er zurückgeschoben hat um das Rad umzudrehen. 







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen mit an oko ?
> 
> ich und magister sind dort, so von 10 - 17 uhr



zu der Zeit werd ich wohl auch dort sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2008)

@jörg
alle wegen platten?

ich bin ja nun schon oft in den alpen unterwegs gewesen aber an einen platten kann ich mich nicht erinnern. selbst den 601 letztes jahr, bin ich mit einem nobby nic und 120g schläuchen runter. sicher nicht mit augen zu und gib gas, denn ich war allein, hatte nur eine halbschale auf den kopf und der federweg war auch nicht immens, aber ich musste nur pausen für die handgelenke einlegen. liegt vielleicht an meiner geschmeidigen fahrweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (26. April 2008)

ich war heute oben bin mit meinen highroller auf den wurzel ganz schön gerutscht^^


----------



## TimvonHof (26. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> alle wegen platten?
> 
> ich bin ja nun schon oft in den alpen unterwegs gewesen aber an einen platten kann ich mich nicht erinnern. selbst den 601 letztes jahr, bin ich mit einem nobby nic und 120g schläuchen runter. sicher nicht mit augen zu und gib gas, denn ich war allein, hatte nur eine halbschale auf den kopf und der federweg war auch nicht immens, aber ich musste nur pausen für die handgelenke einlegen. liegt vielleicht an meiner geschmeidigen fahrweise.


lenzerheide geht am anfang durch ein Steinfeld, aber das ist nach ungefähr 3km vorbei  
mein Bikedealer ist letztes Jahr mit 2 Platten (DH-Schlauch und Highroller) liegen geblieben, mannomann war der begeistert....
nur so am Rande.

Wie ist eigentlich der Zustand der O-Line derzeit - werd da evt am Sonntag vormittag auftauchen und etwas üben....
Tim


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....hab mir während unserer Tour in Abwesenheit irgendwie ein Fahrrad bei Ebay ersteigert
> 
> G.



Das glaub i jetzt aber ned  du hast ein Glück ......und jetzt a mal a gescheites Rad   

Werd mal Schlüßelstellengeheimtrainingohnezuschauer machen müßen.....wenn i die wiederfind.


----------



## Magister (27. April 2008)

Ich bin soo der Glückspilz...

Habs heut am oko geschafft mir zwei Platten gleichzeitig zu fahrn  ka wie des geht direkt am anfang vom 5 sterne DH.

Und ich habs mal WIEDER geschaft mir n Schaldwerk zu zerlegen -.-

Timo


----------



## rex_sl (27. April 2008)

ich halte von dem durchschlagsschutz von maxxis nichtmehr soviel. bei richtig derben sachen hab ich mir schon nen paar platten gefahren. am oko kann man einfach viel zu schnell werden, da triffste die linie auf 3cm nicht und baaaaaaaam

der von michelin is 20 mal besser. hab mir letztes jahr ne felge 90 grad kantenmäßig eingeknickt auf 10cm nach innen. luft war noch im reifen und ich konnte noch runterhoppeln. hat sich voll bescheiden gefahren.


----------



## Magister (27. April 2008)

Naja hinten war n Big Betty drobn und vorne n Advantage...

Mal schaun hab mir etz neue Mäntel bestellt aber auch wieder Maxxis mal guggen wie die sin.

TImo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> alle wegen platten?
> 
> ich bin ja nun schon oft in den alpen unterwegs gewesen aber an einen platten kann ich mich nicht erinnern. selbst den 601 letztes jahr, bin ich mit einem nobby nic und 120g schläuchen runter. sicher nicht mit augen zu und gib gas, denn ich war allein, hatte nur eine halbschale auf den kopf und der federweg war auch nicht immens, aber ich musste nur pausen für die handgelenke einlegen. liegt vielleicht an meiner geschmeidigen fahrweise.


 
lenzerheide ... und die rennsituation vorallem ... is net mit dem 601 zu vergleichen ... mit nobby nic kommst net mit ner gescheiten zeit bis unten  ... wenn man einigermaßen fit is dann wird das rennen am start und in der quali gewonnen 

@jörg ...
1290 hm 57 km ... bin dann doch noch von tröstau aus übern golfplatz auf die köseine rauf ...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2008)

hrr hrr






und noch was geniales ... muss mich jetzt ärgern das ich das ding net früher rangebaut hab ...


----------



## Nitrous-rider (27. April 2008)

@emän + jörg :  was sind eigentlich so die bestzeiten am oko ? (also für dieses jahr) ?
ich bin heute 6:20 minuten gefahren, aber einer aus nürnberg hat gesagt, er sei mal 5:10 minuten gefahren (der mitn Giant Glory)


----------



## DH-Virus (28. April 2008)

@nitrous ..Respect !!!  Bist Donnerstag draußen ,oder mußt Du saufen gehen?
Oko: Strecke fast trocken und kernig (aber nicht ruppig)!
Kommt wer Freitag und Samstag mit nach Illmenau www.absolute-abfahrt.de  eventuell von da aus Sonntag nach Thale www.rosstrappendownhill.de ?? Hätt wohl noch einen Platz im und am Auto.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hrr hrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhmm schön schön. Des rot wirkt des auf dem Blitz nur so "hell" oder ist des so? Hatte des irgendwie als dunkelrot in erinnerung...

Hast jetzt ne Lösung gefunden für die Bremse?

1290 hms... oh je


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> lenzerheide ... und die rennsituation vorallem ... is net mit dem 601 zu vergleichen ... mit nobby nic kommst net mit ner gescheiten zeit bis unten  ... wenn man einigermaßen fit is dann wird das rennen am start und in der quali gewonnen



gut zu wissen. für die quali hätte ich auf jeden fall dh-reifen drauf gemacht und gehofft dass ich bis dahin noch ein wenig bergab training bekomme. denn soweit hinten starten wollte ich nicht, bei den ganzen massen.

evtl. werd ich schon mal dahin fahren, wenn der schnee halbwegs weg ist, um zu sehen auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe. anschließend, werd ich dann auch gleich ein geheimtraining absolvieren. 

übirgens: schickes rad


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

@Emän: Die weiße Kefüh paßt echt ganz gut. Dachte du haßt eine mit Scheibe gekauft.
Genau so eine Bremsscheib hätte ich auch in 220mm im Angebot..falls sich des mit dem Adapter noch länger zieht.
Sind des Tunenaben?
Mit Vernünftigkeitsfelge, paßt auch glänzisch gut 
Und hab ich mir gestern doch gedacht daste dich net nur mit nicht nochmal über die Kösser zufriedengibst. 

@Nitros: Bin die Strecke schon ewig nimmer schnell gefahren. .....viel zu gefährlich 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

@Eman: Dürfte doch eh net aufallen obste ne Bremse dranhast oder net. Früher war des doch normal das deine Spezialbremsen net funktioniert haben.
Aber morgen kommen ja jetzt die Teile 

@KistenB.: So hier ein Bild, damit du endlich ruhe gibst 
Also müssen wir dann unbedingt mal eine Tom, Andy, Peter, Jörg Klassikerfahrradrunde drehen bei der wir die anderen net mitnehmen 

@Herr Glas: Ich sehe noch keine Anmeldung. Als Tourismusgruppenmanager wirds jetzt aber langsam Zeit 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2008)

@jörg
wie lange dauert das eigentlich bei datasport, bis man auf die öffentliche meldeliste kommt?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> wie lange dauert das eigentlich bei datasport, bis man auf die öffentliche meldeliste kommt?



Bei mir hat 5-6Tage gedauert...glaub ich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2008)

danke ... ganz schön langsam die jungs.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> danke ... ganz schön langsam die jungs.



Schweiz 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. April 2008)

@jörg tust du mich jetzt dann auch mit anmelden?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @jörg tust du mich jetzt dann auch mit anmelden?



Kann ich machen. 
Bräuchte nur ein paar Daten von dir.
Am besten machmer des zusammen an meinem neuen schwarzen HAL 9001 mit einem Terrabite so Speicherzeugs 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. April 2008)

hast nen wohl schon?
jepp dann komm ich halt morgen oder so mal vorbei.

wann bist denn daheim?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hast nen wohl schon?
> jepp dann komm ich halt morgen oder so mal vorbei.
> 
> wann bist denn daheim?




Wenn du Feierabend hast pack ich gerade meine Brotzeit ein 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2008)

hab die lenzerheidewoche urlaub    ... werd also auch die woche mit unten sein ... würd sagen wir buchen dann mal gleich die jugendherberge

@jörg ...
hope pro 2 naben sind das ... 
an dem rad is jetz eigentlich nix instabiles dran ... 17,45 kg so wies aufm bild is ... 

köseine gestern ... naja bin das erste mal in meinem leben übern golfplatz rauf ... man is das nen horroranstieg ... da is kleinwendern burgstein ja fast kindergarten

@stefan ... muss halt immer todesfittraining machen wenn keiner mit mir fahren will ... allerdings gingen die 1290 hm mit nur einem müsliriegel schon in den halbtodesbereich rein 
heut warns nur 2:09; 39 km; 595 hm ...


----------



## Supah Gee (28. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ...
> 1290 hm 57 km ... bin dann doch noch von tröstau aus übern golfplatz auf die köseine rauf ...




66 km 1236 hm  

War auch Kösseine......von Wbg aus !!!




> @Herr Glas: Ich sehe noch keine Anmeldung. Als Tourismusgruppenmanager wirds jetzt aber langsam Zeit



Fährst/Kletterst dann mit ins Welschtobel


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> 66 km 1236 hm
> 
> War auch Kösseine......von Wbg aus !!!


 
über hohe matze? dann hätt mer uns fast gekreuzt  hatt gestern nen guten uphilltag ... matze von beiden seiten ohne absteigen bezwungen  ... schneebergplatte runter auch 

mann bin grad bei strahlendem sonnenschein rein und jetz geht die welt unter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (28. April 2008)

Ja bei uns auch...

Nee bin übers Bayreuther Haus, Grünberg, Ebnath.....war ja mit Ghost unterwegs


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2008)

oh mei ... luschentour


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2008)

> oh mei ... luschentour



7,2km 108Hm...ich...des ist eine Luschentour 




> an dem rad is jetz eigentlich nix instabiles dran ... 17,45 kg so wies aufm bild is ...



Jaja, mit der Mondgewichtswaage gemessen 




> Fährst/Kletterst dann mit ins Welschtobel



Was so heißt fahr ich net 
Wenn an meinem Switch keine Ersatzteile wären, dann würd ichs netmal mitnehmen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja, mit der Mondgewichtswaage gemessen


 
hehe ... da aufm bild ists sogar leichter da hinten der reifen net der richtige is


----------



## Nitrous-rider (28. April 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> @nitrous ..Respect !!!  Bist Donnerstag draußen ,oder mußt Du saufen gehen?
> Oko: Strecke fast trocken und kernig (aber nicht ruppig)!
> Kommt wer Freitag und Samstag mit nach Illmenau www.absolute-abfahrt.de  eventuell von da aus Sonntag nach Thale www.rosstrappendownhill.de ?? Hätt wohl noch einen Platz im und am Auto.



Respect wegen der Zeit ?
siehste !  Manitou is halt doch kein glumb   

nee... donerstag keine zeit..  arbeiten daheim
so oft kann ich net an oko... vielleicht 1x pro monat
hab noch jede menge touren, die ich noch fahren will, und noch andere dinge

bald krieg ich meine neue leichte XT-kassette und ein safety jacket fürn oko, 
zum geisskopf fahr ich auch mal dieses jahr


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @
> @KistenB.: So hier ein Bild, damit du endlich ruhe gibst
> Also müssen wir dann unbedingt mal eine Tom, Andy, Peter, Jörg Klassikerfahrradrunde drehen bei der wir die anderen net mitnehmen
> 
> G.



Na geht doch Jörg  
Ja sieht schon "heiß" aus das gute Stück.

Bei der Runde bin i dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (28. April 2008)

Tjaja ich und meine Schaltwerke 

Hier Nummer 2 das dran glauben musste  







Timo


----------



## Nitrous-rider (28. April 2008)




----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2008)

der Stein in der Lanung?ist der neu?
den hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...

Hat heute wer Lust am Oko zu fahren?oder morgen?
so ab 2uhr


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... würd sagen wir buchen dann mal gleich die jugendherberge



könnte man mich da auch mit berücksichtigen?


----------



## Messerharry (29. April 2008)

Mich auch nicht vergessen, brauche auch einen Platz in der Jugendherberge. 
Bin vom 7.-10. dabei nach dem Rennen Abfahrt (3 Übernachtungen).
@Supah Gee. Hab schon mit dem Jörg gemailt, aber zur sicherheit nochmal direkt an dich (Jörg sagt du bist der Tourismusbeauftragte )

Also bis dahin,

grüße Harry


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hat heute wer Lust am Oko zu fahren?



   

G.


----------



## Messerharry (29. April 2008)

Ja, Lust schon! 

Wenn du mir deinen Hubschrauber schickst der mich abholt. 

Sind doch nur 380km einfach.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. April 2008)

@ jörg hast eigentlich die achterbahn schon bekommen?


----------



## Messerharry (29. April 2008)

Wer macht am 1. Mai was mit´m Rad. 
Bin überraschend doch ein verlängertes Wochenend mal wieder bei euch(Oko und drumherum). 

Komme mit nem Scott Nitro, also es darf schon zur Sache gehen.   

Grüße Harry


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2008)

@Stefan: Ne 



So, hab heute mal mit neuem Benzin, in mal mehr mal weniger Dauerregen...mal Schütten zwischendurch ...das erste anspruchsvolle Holzding fertiggestellt.
Ich nenne es mal Emäntod .
Ist doch komplexer wie gedacht
Hab auch 10 Anfahrten von ganz oben gebraucht (Nach der 5ten hab ich mir meinen Helm ohne Kammera oben drauf aus dem Auto geholt ) bis ich mich getraut hab.
Wobei das auch am Dauerregen, der Ganzkörperklitschnässe und den 2Kg schwarzen Waldbodenschlamm an den Reifen gelegen haben kann.
Aber es funktioniert...wie alles bis dahin ohne Kette 
Mancher, einschließlich der Emän, wird sich aber evtl. eine blutige Nase holen.
Zu schnell ist nämlich genauso der Tod wie zu langsam...und es geht echt steil nach oben 
Ich höre schon die Klickiesausreden   

Pohh...und des müßter euch anschauen.
17Schuß in der Sekunde und treffsicher ohne Ende  
Mit dem Spiel ich nimmer mit, da haste null Chance 








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (29. April 2008)

> Ich höre schon die Klickiesausreden


----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2008)

Wird das die neue Familienabfahrt mit wallrides für die Mütter?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2008)

Nommal zwecks Zimmer.
Was wir dieses Jahr auf jedenfall nimmer machen ist ein Zimmer mit Leuten belegen die zu verschiedenen Zeiten anreisen.
Hat uns ja letztes Jahr eine h Abreiseverzögerung eingehandelt und Probs mit den ab 3 bzw.4 Tagen Freikarten.
Also sollten sich auf jedenfall mal die zusammenschmeißen die gleich lange unten sind und die die die gleichen Zimmerfunktionen haben wollen. 


G.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2008)

Sind Do am Oko

Baut doch mal Hühnerleitern mit Flow die man mit richtig Schwung fahren kann.
Nich immer so Ballettstangen


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Baut doch mal Hühnerleitern mit Flow die man mit richtig Schwung fahren kann.
> Nich immer so Ballettstangen



Ach, das ist schon ok, dafür gehen die zwei neuen Sprünge am Ende bei der Liftstation mit richtig Schwung  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Sind Do am Oko
> 
> Baut doch mal Hühnerleitern mit Flow die man mit richtig Schwung fahren kann.
> Nich immer so Ballettstangen


 
das is jörgs zeugs  ... ich werd das auch net fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das is jörgs zeugs  ... ich werd das auch net fahrn



Die Vorfeldausreden fangen schon an sich auszubreiten  


@Batmän: Des erste mit Schwung kommt als übernächstes. Bin aber noch am überlegen ob zu wenig Schwung die Felge am Felsen zerschellen läßt oder ob ich zusätzlich auch fahrbar mach...hmmh.
Und des neue Teil jetzt hat schon richtig Schwung und flowig ist es auch bis dahin 
Bins heute immerhin ein dutzend mal durchgerollert und des würde ich net machen wenn es keinen Flow hätte 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2008)

Durft als Kind bestimmt nich oft genug aufm Spielplatz  

Seh mich ja schon nen Meter hinterm Wallride im Boden betonieren weil ichs mit zu viel Schwung versucht hab


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2008)

> zu wenig Schwung die Felge am Felsen zerschellen läßt



Ihr solltet sowas wie nen Schlauchautomaten nur mit Felgen aufstellen  
Is ja nich so, dass der Berch nich schon genung Dellen in Felgen macht 

Vielleicht mal DTswiss anschreiben, ob sie den Oko nich als Teststrecke hernehmen möchten um mal Felgen zu produzieren welche nich weich wie nen Hörnchen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (29. April 2008)

@Jörg ich bin den holzsteg da schon gefahren am samstag bin 2 mal runtergefallen^^ aber ich habe ihn geschafft leider war der wallride noch nicht fertig


----------



## LB Stefan (29. April 2008)

@jörg @eman hab da so nen paket heut bekommen da ist was dabei für euch...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Seh mich ja schon nen Meter hinterm Wallride im Boden betonieren weil ichs mit zu viel Schwung versucht hab



Zuviel Schwung ist auf jedenfall besser wie zuwenig
Aber wennste vom Balken runterkommst dann paßt er perfekt....wenn der Rest auch paßt
Weil irgendwie ist des im oberen Berreich doch eher fliegen als fahren....hmmh


@Stefan: Ahhhh.....neue Schläuche fürn Oko 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2008)

zwecks lenzerheide:
da ich ab donnerstag erst mal nimmer online sein werd, mal kurz meine vorstellungen. bin auch für eine woche aufenthalt und würde ein dementsprechendes zimmer mit nutzen wollen. wer macht denn die zimmerreservierung etc.?

bis morgen abend kann ich noch antworten.


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. April 2008)

@ Jörg      
wenn das so weitergeht dann darf i nur noch Schlüßelstellengeheimtraining und Jörgwasgehtnochkomplizierter fahren   man man man


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @jörg @eman hab da so nen paket heut bekommen da ist was dabei für euch...


 
hmm wie mach mer das das ich das morgen hol ... hast ja am vatertag was anders zu tun ...

jörg ... du morgen am oko?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wie mach mer das das ich das morgen hol ... hast ja am vatertag was anders zu tun ...
> 
> jörg ... du morgen am oko?



Nachdem mein Klettermitmensch vorhin (hab eben zehn 7a Boulder gezogen) die Klettertage für das Wochenende festgelegt hat sind jetzt morgen und Freitag meine Fahrradtage.
Und Sam und Son meine Klettertage....wobei Änderungen eintreffen können.
Morgen soll des Wetter ja eher schlecht werden...mal abwarten.
Gestern war keiner da am Oko 
Hätte aber eh net so die Lust zum stupiden schaufeln. 
Hab nämlich heute Vormittag 20 große Schubkarren Schotter ganz alleine aus meiner Ausfahrt geschauffelt  ...super Sache nach dem Aufstehen   


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. April 2008)

@Messerharry
Hab nix bekommen  
Außerdem bin ich net der TB .....bin nur der Welschtobelführer  

Wegen Zimmer hat der Jörg recht !


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Messerharry
> Hab nix bekommen
> Außerdem bin ich net der TB .....bin nur der Welschtobelführer
> 
> Wegen Zimmer hat der Jörg recht !



Geh mal ans Fone wenn Siemens aufleuchtet.

@Emän: Dein Postfach ist voll 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Geh mal ans Fone wenn Siemens aufleuchtet.
> 
> @Emän: Dein Postfach ist voll
> 
> G.


 
ok ... posteingang wieder net voll


----------



## TimvonHof (30. April 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das is jörgs zeugs



Ich hab mir das "Zörgs" am Sonntag mal angeguckt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich da auch net fahren werd. Skinnies sind was für jugendliche Charaktäre und ein Wallride sollte nicht aussehen wie ne Halfpipe  

Wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt bin ich morgen auch am Oko - aber vielleicht wieder zu ner "ungünstigen" Uhrzeit - halt vor dem Mittagessen.
@Jörg: Mittagessen ist das warme Zeugs direkt nach dem Aufstehen  

Bis denne,
Tim


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> .
> @Jörg: Mittagessen ist das warme Zeugs direkt nach dem Aufstehen



Wo´ste recht hast haste recht 

Bin bei passendem Wetter wohl auch mal da...aber erst nach dem warmen Essen.

G.


----------



## franzam (30. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Ne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sch... ,wenn ich das sehe sollte ich vielleicht doch eher beim XC bleiben.

Was die Schußleistung betrifft, hab ich am Tillenberg diese Woche ein paar Tschechen gesehn, die offensichtlich mit scharfen Automaten unterwegs waren. Kam mir vor wie Biken aufm Truppenübungsplatz


----------



## Asator (1. Mai 2008)

wie war eig des rennen, oder war jemand von euch da?? vll gibts ja auch pics oder filme..


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Sch... ,wenn ich das sehe sollte ich vielleicht doch eher beim XC bleiben.
> 
> Was die Schußleistung betrifft, hab ich am Tillenberg diese Woche ein paar Tschechen gesehn, die offensichtlich mit scharfen Automaten unterwegs waren. Kam mir vor wie Biken aufm Truppenübungsplatz




Biste eigentlich wieder aktiv und haste nächste Woche mal einen Tag Zeit für die Felsenrunde rund im Tirschenreuth?
Irgendwie will keiner meinen schrägen NS fahren  

G.


----------



## franzam (1. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Biste eigentlich wieder aktiv und haste nächste Woche mal einen Tag Zeit für die Felsenrunde rund im Tirschenreuth?
> Irgendwie will keiner meinen schrägen NS fahren
> 
> G.



Na ja, aktiv ist relativ. Bin momentan nur gemäßigt unterwegs  (hab mir beim Nasenbohren den Daumen verrenkt, oder so ähnlich  ) Steil und Trailmäßig bergab schmerzt noch etwas, aber bis nächste Woche gehts auf jeden Fall.
Wie hast Du Zeit /wie mußt Du arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Na ja, aktiv ist relativ. Bin momentan nur gemäßigt unterwegs  (hab mir beim Nasenbohren den Daumen verrenkt, oder so ähnlich  ) Steil und Trailmäßig bergab schmerzt noch etwas, aber bis nächste Woche gehts auf jeden Fall.
> Wie hast Du Zeit /wie mußt Du arbeiten?



Hab immer Nachmittag Zeit, bzw bin ab 14Uhr daheim...außer Montag wahrscheinlich.
Aber des weiß ich ab morgen auch genauer.
Und bin ja eh eher der gemütliche daumenschonende Fahrer 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2008)

so ... da wars noch sauber und der al mighty noch auf der felge   ... ungeblicher mistreifen







ansonsten war ich heut mehr passagier als fahrer


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2008)

Nein nicht Mißtreifen...Todesreifen 
Hast jetzt schon mal die Gebrauchsanleitung der XTR gelesen 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... da wars noch sauber und der al mighty noch auf der felge   ... ungeblicher mistreifen



hattest du nicht schon beim 2ten olmeiti, der dir von der felge explodiert ist, gesagt dass du den shice nimmer drauf machst?

ich hätt hier noch einen solchen rumliegen, fast ungebraucht - immer auf der felge geblieben. zu verschenken, so einen reifen mach ich mir nimmer an garkeins meiner räder (oder gar an die räder der familie)....

wer will ihn haben - selbstabholung oder mitbringung!

tim


----------



## rex_sl (2. Mai 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> hattest du nicht schon beim 2ten olmeiti, der dir von der felge explodiert ist, gesagt dass du den shice nimmer drauf machst?
> 
> ich hätt hier noch einen solchen rumliegen, fast ungebraucht - immer auf der felge geblieben. zu verschenken, so einen reifen mach ich mir nimmer an garkeins meiner räder (oder gar an die räder der familie)....
> 
> ...



willst uns umbringen. ich fahr sowas auf alle fälle nicht.

ist denn jemand morgen am bullhead??? wir wollten morgen mal ab 12 oder so vorbeischauen.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Mai 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> willst uns umbringen. ich fahr sowas auf alle fälle nicht.



nö - aber es gibt ja leute die anscheinend dem olmeiti vertrauen, nur ich kenn die nicht. 

und bevor sich einer das unseeligen gummimonster kauft isses doch besser er bekommt es von mir geschenkt - dann hat wenigstens keiner an seinem tod verdient  

ich bin einfach noch nicht so weit den reifen zu verschüren - sonst wär der schon seit letzter saison nicht mehr bei mir. in todnau hab ich ihn gegen einen supertacky highroller gewechselt - seitdem habe ich keinen bedarf mehr das rückgängig zu machen  

tim


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2008)

Mir reichen erstmal 2Tage 

@Eman: Meine Verletzung scheint doch Nachwirkungen zu haben  
Aber dafür kann ich die Entstehung gleich wie aus eigener Sicht im Fernsehen anschauen ....bin schon gespannt wie alles in groß aussieht.
Ach nochwas, das neu bearbeitete hat echt gut gefunzt, selbst wenn man mal die Linie oben net richtig erwischt hat   

@Dr. Kuh: Der RoCo ist heute gekommen. Die Feder müßte locker ausreichen um alles zu spannen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> nö - aber es gibt ja leute die anscheinend dem olmeiti vertrauen, nur ich kenn die nicht.
> 
> und bevor sich einer das unseeligen gummimonster kauft isses doch besser er bekommt es von mir geschenkt - dann hat wenigstens keiner an seinem tod verdient
> 
> ...



Ich würde ihn nehmen. Werd mir nämlich dieses Jahr einen Steinschlagschutz fürs Unterrohr und für die Nokons für Lenzerheide drankabelbindern.
Habe da letztes Jahr böse Überraschungen erlebt 

G.


----------



## lowfat (2. Mai 2008)

@rex
werde morgen da sein. allerdings erst nach der OKO-Schneeberg-Klassikrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (2. Mai 2008)

lowfat schrieb:


> @rex
> werde morgen da sein. allerdings erst nach der OKO-Schneeberg-Klassikrunde



alles klar. ich erkenne dich an dem leuchtenden klamotten im wald


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2008)

lowfat schrieb:


> @rex
> ......allerdings erst nach der OKO-Schneeberg-Klassikrunde



Vernünftig 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Dr. Kuh: Der RoCo ist heute gekommen. Die Feder müßte locker ausreichen um alles zu spannen
> 
> G.



ah sehr gut sehr gut. muss ich mir bei gelegenheit mal näher ansehen...

Achso wollten wir noch irgendwelche daten abgleichen wegen der anmeldung oder so??? Hast mir da vorgestern irgendwas erzählt aber ich war nicht so aufnahmefähig für deine Worte....


----------



## Azonic-76 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

@all : Hilfe!! Mir wurde in der Nacht zum 1.Mai mein verschlossenes Bergamont Big Air 8.7 aus dem Keller geklaut....es war fest verschlossen am Rahmen (nutzte leider nix, mitsamt Schloss weg).....Model 2007 schwarz, silbergrau...
Austattung: X9, nagelneues Schaltauge, Manitou Travis Single 180.....
....Ihr kennt so´n Bike ja....
Wenn ihr zufällig auf der Strecke irgendwelche Zwielichtigen Gestalten mit so´nen Bike seht könnt ihr mir Bescheid geben? (Besser Fahrzeugnummer, Personenbeschreibung, Fotos oder ähnliches wenns geht.....wäre euch sehr zu Dank verpflichtet (Belohnung gäbs auch dafür)....ach ja wohne in Waldershof, also in der Gegend bitte mal die Augen offen lassen..... Registrierungsnummer ist vorhanden!!!
Foto vom Bike ist auch vorhanden falls jemand so eins net kennt....

Danke im Voraus schon mal an Euch!!  Diese miesen Gauner!!! 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2008)

Azonic-76 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @all : Hilfe!! Mir wurde in der Nacht zum 1.Mai mein verschlossenes Bergamont Big Air 8.7 aus dem Keller geklaut....es war fest verschlossen am Rahmen (nutzte leider nix, mitsamt Schloss weg).....Model 2007 schwarz, silbergrau...
> Austattung: X9, nagelneues Schaltauge, Manitou Travis Single 180.....
> ...



Hast du ein Foto von genau deinem Bike oder hat deins irgendwelche spezielle Merkmale...Kratzer usw...und was für ein Dämpfer ist denn drinn.
Und hast du eine Rahmennummer?

G.


----------



## Azonic-76 (3. Mai 2008)

Hy, also Vorne wie gesagt Manitou Travis Single 180mm, hinten RS Pearl 3.1 Luftdämpfer.
Des Bike hat am Oberrohr überhalb von dem Big Air Logo einen zackigen Kratzer, ein nagelneues nicht benutztes Schaltauge, Kratzer am Bremshebel links, nagelneue Bremsleitung hinten.... sonst weiss ich leider auch net mehr wo was für Kratzer waren nur die üblichen Halt unterm Tretlager usw... war ja fast nu neu....
Also wennst die Nummer brauchst schick ich dann nur per PN raus.....?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2008)

hmm ... schon schlimm wieviele bikes die ganze zeit geklaut werden   ... is leider nen allerweltsding ... wird also schwer zu finden sein

okopf bin ich heut auch net


----------



## teatimetom (3. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... da wars noch sauber und der al mighty noch auf der felge   ... ungeblicher mistreifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah schönes rad hat der markus da

hättest mal lieber nen maxxis minion aufgezogen 
wenns dich mit den reifen eh nicht druckt dann machen wir mal übergabe irgendwo im bikepark, nur komm erst wieder in 3 - 4 wochen zum fahren zu viel los, sonst musst mal den weiten weg nach regensburg wagen 

schwalbe reifen .... ein wunder das die ned pleite gehen ... meine muddy marry reissen die stollen aus, ist nimmer schön , kann man mit den fingern rausprlücken.
und dann krigt man nen neuen , bei dem dann die stollen ausreissen um dann nen neuen zu kriegen....
eigentlich ganz gutes abosystem


----------



## lowfat (3. Mai 2008)

Respekt vor dem neuen kleinen Spielplatz  Wieder eine Stelle bei der es hilft, ein bischen kopflos zu sein


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> zu viel los, sonst musst mal den weiten weg nach regensburg wagen


 
japp der weg is weit ... nur von der tür rausstolpern die meiste zeit des jahres   ... müssen nur mal nen abholtermin ausmachen ... hats leider ganz vergessen


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Mai 2008)

wir sind nacherd wieder am oko.
mal sehen wer noch so da ist 

tim


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2008)

@Tom von Hif: Ich bin dummerweise mittlerweile von jeglichen Aktivitäten entbunden 
Aber jetzt wo ich wieder weiß wie du aussiehst, werde ich dich beim nächsten mal auch wieder ohne Helm erkennen 

G.


----------



## Asator (4. Mai 2008)

hab des neue zeug leider nur vom lift aus gesehn.. wie kommt man da schön hin und wofür is es eig.. kommt da n neuer trail hin oder fährt ma da vom alten drauf..?? aba die paar neuen sachn die ihr gezimmert habt sin ehct klasse..


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Mai 2008)

ich und paar kumpels waren okolieren und da hat jemand bilder geknippst vllt hat könnte sich derjenige melden wäre cool


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Tom von Hif: Ich bin dummerweise mittlerweile von jeglichen Aktivitäten entbunden
> Aber jetzt wo ich wieder weiß wie du aussiehst, werde ich dich beim nächsten mal auch wieder ohne Helm erkennen
> 
> G.


Haste Dich so schwer verlatzt dass Dir nun der Tee gereicht werden muss  

Waren heut mal im Bullhead-House mittagessen - sehr lecker.
Die Kneipe auf dem Berg kann da auf keinen Fall mithalten 

LG,
Tim


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Haste Dich so schwer verlatzt dass Dir nun der Tee gerecht werden muss



Ist nichts gebrochen, langsam kann ich schon wieder was greifen.
Denke das es in 5-10Tagen wieder alles in Ordnung ist.

Die Holzbauarbeiten am Oko sind aber dennoch erstmal eingestellt.
Die Woche war ja schon net toll genug ...Gestern hat man mir auch noch meine neue Motorsäge aus dem Auto geklaut  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (4. Mai 2008)

Wars offen? 

5-10 Tage....hm wie is denn mit GK  

Und ich hab mal diesen Trail nach Goldkronach gesucht..... 
Also ich glaub die meinen schon den, den ich scho kenn...aber der fängt weit nach dem Parkplatz an.


----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist nichts gebrochen, langsam kann ich schon wieder was greifen.
> Denke das es in 5-10Tagen wieder alles in Ordnung ist.
> 
> Die Holzbauarbeiten am Oko sind aber dennoch erstmal eingestellt.
> ...




Gute Besserung,
geht dann diese Woche eine gemütliche Plempeltour zu den Felsen? 
ach ja, Handsägen werden aufgrund des körperlichen Aufwands viel weniger geklaut. 
 An solchen Tagen könnte man vor Wut senkrecht an die Decke sch.., oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gestern hat man mir auch noch meine neue Motorsäge aus dem Auto geklaut
> 
> G.


 

falls es dich tröstet ... mir is gestern ne speiche an meinem maviclaufrad gerissen ... (einfach so ne speiche kaufen is da anscheinend net  )

dann hinterm burgstein doppelplatten vorn hinten   ... bedeutet bei UST zwei reifen putt  

geisskopf war aber gut heut


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2008)

oh mei oh mei... anscheindend gibts zur Zeit nur schlechte Meldungen. Ich hoffe mal ich muss mich dem nicht anschließen.

@ jörg wo war denn dein auto gestanden?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2008)

@franzam: Aus der gemütlichen Tour wird wohl zu 90% nichts.  

@Geißkopf: Wird wohl auch zu 90% bei mir nichts.  

Aber mal abwarten, muß jetzt dann gleich wieder zum Doc.


G.


----------



## E36/8 (5. Mai 2008)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ich und paar kumpels waren okolieren und da hat jemand bilder geknippst vllt hat könnte sich derjenige melden wäre cool



Meinst du am Samstag? Hat uns auch n paarmal abgelichtet. Bei den Autos haben wir ihn nochmal getroffen. Er war von irgend ner Zeitung in Weiden und wir haben ihm meine Mailadresse gegeben. Falls er mir wirklich Fotos schickt poste ich mal die Absenderadresse.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2008)

Die Geißkopfwahrscheinlichkeit für nächstes WoEnd hat sich bei mir um weitere 8% verschlechtert. 

@Franzam: Und für unter der Woche um weitere 11%, was ja sogar über dem Möglichen liegt 

G.


----------



## Messerharry (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Jörg, COOLES Tattoo. 

Aber was soll es darstellen?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2008)

Verhuntzter Strichcode.

So, muß jetzt mal in der Arbeit vorbeifahren mir ein paar Kommentare abholen. 
Und noch ein wenig Polizeiarbeit betreiben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (5. Mai 2008)

@E36/8 :ne das waren 2 bike einer mit nem kona und ner 888 und nen fotograf


----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp der weg is weit ... nur von der tür rausstolpern die meiste zeit des jahres   ... müssen nur mal nen abholtermin ausmachen ... hats leider ganz vergessen





wie gesagt von montag bis freitag an der FH regensburg, sonst wohn ich nicht weit weg, handy nr hast ja noch , sonst schick ich sie dir nochmals 

nur die woche ist schlecht, hab irgendwie die reifen am wochenende aus dem kofferraum *hirnlos*
also ab nächsten montag, ich schreib dir ne SMS



gruß


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Mai 2008)

so. etzala... bin im umzugstress und arbeit, is niad so lustig in ne baufällige wohnung einzuziehn...

hab noch keinen anschluss, also hab ich alles verpasst und werd noch mehr verpassen, deswegen:
was wird denn nächstes wochenend passiern???

schäine griaß, da ottl


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> falls es dich tröstet ... mir is gestern ne speiche an meinem maviclaufrad gerissen ... (einfach so ne speiche kaufen is da anscheinend net  )



 
Bei meim is auch eine kaputt,is aber anscheinend problemlos zu ersetzen


----------



## Asator (5. Mai 2008)

hihi mir hats am sa am oko 4 zerfetzt..   und n schaltauge.. war aba klasse


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Bei meim is auch eine kaputt,is aber anscheinend problemlos zu ersetzen


 
klar kann man die problemlos ersetzen ... nur hab ich die UST felgen und da muss man 12 speichen kaufen  ... die soviel kosten wie normale speichen für nen LRS ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> was wird denn nächstes wochenend passiern???
> 
> schäine griaß, da ottl


 
geisskopf war mal angedacht ...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geisskopf war mal angedacht ...



jepp, wer wär denn da dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2008)

@Stefan: Wäre ungefähr hier. Also du hättes gut Aussicht 

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. Mai 2008)

@jörg: cooles pic,
des is die südseite vom Burgsteinfelsen oder ?


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klar kann man die problemlos ersetzen ... nur hab ich die UST felgen und da muss man 12 speichen kaufen  ... die soviel kosten wie normale speichen für nen LRS ....



Äh ich hab auch UST... 
Ich krieg auch nur eine  

Ja GK


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2008)

also geht geisskopf was? wetter soll ja opti werden  

hab gestern gemerkt das ich die anmeldung für alpe d´huez verschlafen hab   ... also werd ich diesen sommer was anderes machen müssen


----------



## Klabauterman (7. Mai 2008)

an welchen tag fahrts ihr denn an geisskopf?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2008)

hmmm, ich hab vo freitag bis dienstag frei. ich überleg, wie ich wo hinkomm-mit der bahn!!!
evtl bayrischer wold, unterkunft suchen, mal ein paar tschechei-touren abklappern...
oder berchtesgaden, oder oberammergau... verzwickt!

@Spidermän-Jörg: hmmm, ich werde noch eine ganze zeit lang an mir arbeiten müssen... 

sersn awal!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2008)

Ich bin aus dem Rennen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, ich hab vo freitag bis dienstag frei. ich überleg, wie ich wo hinkomm-mit der bahn!!!
> evtl bayrischer wold, unterkunft suchen, mal ein paar tschechei-touren abklappern...
> oder berchtesgaden, oder oberammergau... verzwickt!
> 
> ...


 
fahr mit gk ... dafür passt auch dein hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kanns erst Fr Abend sagen, weil ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin ...  

Und des bei dem subber Wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Ich kanns erst Fr Abend sagen, weil ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin ...



Blabla  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2008)

hmm ... schwierig mit euch  

das wär auch noch ...
http://www.olympiapark-muenchen.de/...mpiaevents_pi1[showUid]=1267&cHash=da1372954d


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, des wäre was......des könnte ich auch machen 

Bin die letzten Tage ins Videozeitalter vorgedrungen.
Zu 24-25% kapier ich mein Viedeobearbeiungsprogramm jetzt.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fyd1JNEjq0M

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2008)

Seht euch des nommal an.
Ist der  letzte Blick drauf.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2008)

Bei zuviel Baumaschinen kann durchaus mal zuviel Material transportiert werden 
Hat mich heute fast ein wenig geschockt. Und wenn der Anlieger, bei dem der haufen Spezialerde fehlt, der eigentlich dort liegen sollte , reanimiert ist, dann könnte die Auffahrt auf die Steinplattenpassage fast ein wenig zu schnell werden 
Man muß es halt jetzt nur noch in leichter Arbeit perfektionieren.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2008)

genau das hab ich mit "besser nur neben die Strecke schütten lassen" gemeint ...

man ... das is verdammt schief gelaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2008)

Ne, ist net so schlimm wie es auf den Bildern aussieht.
Es ist zwar auch da wo ich gesagt habe auf jedenfall nichts hinschütten, aber  der Sprung läßt sich relativ leicht wieder in die perfekte Landeform bringen.
Und ein bissle was wegnehmen ist leichter wie was dazuzuschütten.
So macht die Problemstelle wenigstens keinen Ärger mehr auf laaangen Zeitraum....ist nämlich schon richtig kommpremiert des Zeug.

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (8. Mai 2008)

Passt wunderschön soon 2-3meter Gap rein!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fahr mit gk ... dafür passt auch dein hobel



also mei idee is jetzt: rucksack packen, bike schnappen, morgen früh um zehn in den zug, fünf stunden bis nach irgendwo im bayrischn wold-und montag wieder heim fahrn.
und unterm baum pennen.

ich muss mich nur traun...

und zum rest: niad schlecht!!


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2008)

wann fahrt ihr denn nun zum gk,wenn man fragen darf?
vielleicht würde ich mich wenns nur ein tag lang ist anhängen,wenns keinen stört 
würde dann auch einen platz im auto anbieten oder 2 oda so


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2008)

gute frage ... wüsst ich langsam auch gern 

@stoawold ... mach keine so dummheiten


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Mai 2008)

GK fällt für mich flach


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> GK fällt für mich flach



Auch verletzt...oder nur abluschen 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Mai 2008)

Mandelentzündung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2008)

oh mei ...

vielleicht wer bock mal zu grillen am okopf ... wenn ihr schon net an den gk wollt ...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2008)

ja scheint besser zu sein wenn ma mal an oko grillen.

Dann tun ma mal lieber runter fahren wenn mehr Zeit haben...

Ist mir auch lieber.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ...
> 
> vielleicht wer bock mal zu grillen am okopf ... wenn ihr schon net an den gk wollt ...



Oh ja, des kann ich auch.
Aber "nur" Samstag.
Wie sind denn da deine Vorstellungen? Zeit und so.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2008)

Und kukk mal wieviel Spuren da schon drauf sind. 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Mai 2008)

hm...wenn geisskopf flach fällt frag ich mal an ob wer sonntags oder evtl. eher montags bock hat biken zu gehn  
oko oder evtl. schneeberg ?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh ja, des kann ich auch.
> Aber "nur" Samstag.
> Wie sind denn da deine Vorstellungen? Zeit und so.
> 
> G.


 

hmm ... warum nur samstag ... das is net opti, da ich da wohl am gk zuerst bin


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... warum nur samstag ... das is net opti, da ich da wohl am gk zuerst bin



Schau´mer mal, fahr nur Gk logischerweise.
Ist ja eh dann erst Abend 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2008)

kann dann aber nichts organisieren ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2008)

Ne, ich meinte das die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht das ich auch Son oder Mon evtl Zeit hätte wenn es erst am Abend ist.
Wobei eben des die einzigen 2 Tage seit letzten Samstag sind wo ich was geplant habe, da ich da was machen kann, drum weiß ich des eben net wirklich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2008)

So, die Familienabfahrt ist nun offiziell eröffnet und komplett abfahrtsmöglich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hm...wenn geisskopf flach fällt frag ich mal an ob wer sonntags oder evtl. eher montags bock hat biken zu gehn
> oko oder evtl. schneeberg ?


 
hmm ... na hoff ich doch das da ne tour geht


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte das die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht das ich auch Son oder Mon evtl Zeit hätte wenn es erst am Abend ist.
> Wobei eben des die einzigen 2 Tage seit letzten Samstag sind wo ich was geplant habe, da ich da was machen kann, drum weiß ich des eben net wirklich.
> 
> G.


 
hmm also grillen net ... man so ne lahme truppe ...   ... immer nur ausreden von allen seiten  

und jetz gehts ab zum geisskopf


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2008)

Bin heute Nachmittag mal mim Andy am Oko zum Kaffeetrinken...Krankenausflug.
Suppentschi kannst dich ja anschließen 
Habt ihr übriegens in der letzten Bike des Foto gesehen wo ich auch mit drauf bin....im Gegensatz zum Eman.

Und die Familienstrecke ist seit gestern auch komplett fertiggestellt...siehe Fichtlride.de

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Mai 2008)

Ich hab dich gesehn  

Ich schau mir heut nur noch Virtuous an.....super schöner Film   und hoff, dass über Fronleichnam auch so a Wetter is und Bozen klappt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2008)

Du hast ein gutes Auge 

Ich gewinn die DVD dummerweise erst am 15te und muß mich noch ein wenig gedulden 


G.


----------



## silberfische (10. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin heute Nachmittag mal mim Andy am Oko zum Kaffeetrinken...Krankenausflug....


Jaja, da schleicht man die Strecke runter (bin ja heute erst das 2. mal überhaupt am OKO gefahren) und da kommen auf dem "Radweg" zwei invalide Fußgänger entgegen   .

@Jörg: deinen Tipp (den unteren Bereich zu umfahren) lies mein Ego nicht zu  . Aber ich bin der Meinung, das lässt sich auch mit dem ERT noch ganz gut fahren.

Außerdem hab ich es geschafft, keinen Platten zu fahren und das mit dem Advantage 2,4 1ply. Das erste mal bin ich mit 1,4bar vorne und 1,45bar hinten gefahren, allerdings hatte ich im unteren Teil der Strecke 2-3 Durchschläge (ohne Folge). Danach hab ich hinten auf 1,7bar erhöht, was dann beim 2. mal OK war. Beim 3. mal hatte ich aber auch wieder einen Durchschlag. Allerdings wollte ich nicht mit noch mehr Druck fahren.
Ich gebe ja zu, für die Strecke sind 2-ply Reifen besser geeignet  . 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2008)

na wie schauts aus heut? wer unterwegs? tour?

kann so ab 1300

jörgs angesprochene pics sind jetzt auf fichtlride ... sollten vielleicht mal nen paar mit bikern drauf machen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wie schauts aus heut? wer unterwegs? tour?
> 
> kann so ab 1300
> 
> jörgs angesprochene pics sind jetzt auf fichtlride ... sollten vielleicht mal nen paar mit bikern drauf machen



Gestern sind schon ein paar Normalfahrer runtergefahren 
Die Fußgänger raffen des aber net wirklich  

Ach,und des Geld fürs Rennen ist beieinander.
Der Landrat ist mittlerweile auch dafür.
Und der Termin steht am 21/22 Juni.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. Mai 2008)

Fahr morgen an geisskopf und hätte evtl. nu einen platz frei!falls wer mitwill soll sich mal melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2008)

bin am okopf heut ...


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Mai 2008)

so...geißkopf war saugeil und fast kei verletzungen...
aber der "you go first" ist teilweise scho a bissl krank...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin am okopf heut ...


 
so langsam glaub ich das es bikende LBs nimmer gibt   (ausser phil und nicki) ... war trotzdem geil heut ... optimalste bedingungen  

@jörg ... hab da vorm steinplattenfeld die anliegerkurve prepariert und (hmm ... die konstruktion wird bei dir durchfallen) nen absprung auf die dropkante aufgeschüttet


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Mai 2008)

> Und der Termin steht am 21/22 Juni.



da komm ich grad aus Morzine heim und werd wohl erst mal 3 Tage durchschlafen  

Pause wird zu Haus gemacht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Mai 2008)

hmm, war nix mit bayrischm woid, war kajakfahrn. aber langweilig.
soviel zu dem...

was gibts denn neues bezüglich übernächstem wochenende, ihr wissts scho  ???

und nachdem ich jetzt zwo nächte lang an dem drecks bullit rumschraub, hab ich gute lust alles hinzuschmeissen!!!
da passt  ja gar nix!! sch**ß bike-industrie!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Mai 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, war nix mit bayrischm woid, war kajakfahrn. aber langweilig.
> soviel zu dem...
> 
> was gibts denn neues bezüglich übernächstem wochenende, ihr wissts scho  ???
> ...



Was ist übernächstes Wochenende?

@ eman ja ja ich hatte recht viel zu tun die letzten Tage, wird jetzt scho wieder besser jetzt  

Achja ich hab ja noch immer dein Seilrolle. 

@ jörg hast du die achterban mittlerweile schon mal anbauen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so langsam glaub ich das es bikende LBs nimmer gibt   (ausser phil und nicki) ... war trotzdem geil heut ... optimalste bedingungen
> 
> @jörg ... hab da vorm steinplattenfeld die anliegerkurve prepariert und (hmm ... die konstruktion wird bei dir durchfallen) nen absprung auf die dropkante aufgeschüttet



Ja die Niekie ind den Viel hab ich an dem Tag da auch noch getroffen.
Weißt doch, aufschütten fällt doch bei mir nie durch 
Aber man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend....blabla 
Heißt prepariert jetzt dann eigentlich repariert?

@StefansQ: nachdem ich noch net in der Lage bin einen Lenker wirklich zu halten hab ich die Achterbahn noch net montiert, weil ich net wirklich ausprobieren kann 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Mai 2008)

des ist natürlich schlecht weil ich ja auch bald endlich mal ne kefü brauch...  

naja mal sehen momentan ist ja eh kein auf ebay


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2008)

Schau mal Emän. Hat aber nur ca. 25% Gewichtsersparnis und dennoch ein gutes Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis.

Hatte eben wegen dem Teil wieder einen Disput mit dem Zoll in Mak
Wollten des doch erstmal echt net rausrücken und behaupteten wirre Sachen.
Ein wahres Vorschriftenpardoxum hätte es fast gegeben. 

G.


----------



## Magister (15. Mai 2008)

Lol fuer was ham die des Ding bitte gehalten xD? Also der Zoll?

Schoene Gruesse aus London...

Timo


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2008)

@Eman: Hast dir den Sam Hill angegukkt
Des relativiert die Annahme das Klickis einen Vorteil haben fast schon auf vernichtende Weise  
Da bekommt man fast Angstzustände 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Hast dir den Sam Hill angegukkt
> Des relativiert die Annahme das Klickis einen Vorteil haben fast schon auf vernichtende Weise
> Da bekommt man fast Angstzustände
> 
> G.




hast du nicht das tape gesehen, wo er seine schuhe auf die pedale gebunden hat?

ist doch ganz einfach. magnesium-titan plattformpedal = 300g + 20g panzertape. leichter wird es nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Mai 2008)

in der neuen Freeride ist ein Bild von der DH in Morzine - wahnsinn wie der da durch den Tunnel ballert....
nur so am Rande,
Tim


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Mai 2008)

Samstag wahrscheinlich 1400 Uhr Steinwald
Mag wer mit?


----------



## OLB Carre (17. Mai 2008)

guten Abend!
sind morgen am GK! mal schaun was geht!  
haberdere!
da Carré!


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Mai 2008)

Nach 14 Tagen auf Entzug werde ich morgen mal wieder zum fahren kommen.

Geht a kleine Runde irgendwo zam??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2008)

Bin immernoch Geländeunfähig.
Werd heute aber wohl wahrscheinlich mal 30km Teer am Fluß entlang fahren 
So als erster Test.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2008)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> guten Abend!
> sind morgen am GK! mal schaun was geht!
> haberdere!
> da Carré!


 
hätteste früher was gesagt  


@timvonhof ...
hab die freeride net ... aber dieser tunnel hat schon was  


1800 bullheadhouse (zu mehr is der invalide jörg ja net fähig  ) ... davor tour in der gegend oder schaufeln am okopf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @timvonhof ...
> hab die freeride net ... aber dieser tunnel hat schon was











[/URL][/IMG]



1Uhr ist doch relativ früh 
Ohne Wahrscheinlichkeitsausgleichkonstante fährt er ja erst Sonntag.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 1Uhr ist doch relativ früh
> Ohne Wahrscheinlichkeitsausgleichkonstante fährt er ja erst Sonntag.
> 
> G.


 
mit früher meint ich soweit davor das ich das bike mit nach rgbg nehmen hätte können 

hmm hmm ... ok wenns heute geschrieben wurd ... hmm dann sollts sogar ein dummer Ing... kapieren das heute net morgen sein kann


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2008)

Deine Vormulierung ist auf den ersten Blick mißverständlich.
Einfacher wäre das morgen net morgen sein soll.

Wenn ich so raussehe könnte das ein sehr wechselhafter Tag werden. 
Sehr sehr unvorhersehbar was eine plötzlich Maximlaldusche angeht 
Aber hab jetzt dann eh erst KK und dann mal gukkn.
Wenn es wettertechnisch nicht zum Fahren animiert komm ich gleich an den Oko für Bauarbeiten.
Hab ja eine tolle Regenjacke von Pisst.

G.


----------



## BadWolff (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

am 23.-24. Mai wollen wir ins Fichtelgebirge. Waren jetzt schon öfters dort und wollen jetzt speziel am Samstag das Gebiet um die Kösseine erkunden.

Den H-Weg sind wir auch schon mal runtergefahren und weiter in Richtung Luisenburg. 

Hier wir öftres vom Püttnersfels geschwärmt. Was ist da die leichteste Auffahrt und sie schönste Abfahrt oder gibts es da mehrere?

Wie schauts mit dem Burgstein aus. Bibts da auch was.

Lusisenburg hab ich hier was gelesen von Fahrradverbots Schilder?

Freitag ist Ochsenkopf angesagt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2008)

hmm irgendwie voll ausgestorben hier  

@BadWolff ...
püttnerfels ... einfach wanderweg nachfahrn nach Mak ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie voll ausgestorben hier
> 
> @BadWolff ...
> püttnerfels ... einfach wanderweg nachfahrn nach Mak ...



Stimmt 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Mai 2008)

hat wer lust morgen nachmittag eine kleine schneebergtour zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hätt theoretisch zeit, so ab halb 5... 
Wann hast du gedacht?

Wollt heut ne minirunde drehen brrrrr war des kalt, binm ich gleich wieder heim


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Mai 2008)

ouh....des is mir glaube ich zu spät...hab da eher so 2 oder 3uhr gedacht


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Mai 2008)

Achso mhm da bin ich noch in der Arbeit. 

Na dann halb so schlimm  

Vielleicht fahr tu ich ja Fährtenleses fahren  

Oder ich schau ner mal in Steinwald... mal guckn...


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Mai 2008)

aeh stefan? würden doch erst später fahren...würden so ab 4uhr von bt aus los fahren...silberhaus hätte ich ezt gesagt oda gibts nu andere möglichkeiten?
mein kollege ist allerdings nur mitn hardtail unterwegs!!

aber halb 5 würd dann shco gehn


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Mai 2008)

ouhhh jetzt ho i mal mit mein bruder getel weil i jetzt mit dem weng gefahren wär...

aber evtl kann ma des ja kombinieren oder so. muss jetzt mal gucken.

Wart ich schau mal ob ich dei nummer noch hab....

mist hab ich nimmer.

Schickst sie mir mal als pn bzw. kannst mich a mal so ab später anrufen dann könn ma mal gucken ob sich was koordinieren lässt...


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Mai 2008)

@stefan: verrat mir mal bitte kurz wie dein Pümpchen heißt?
             und danke nochmal für den schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Mai 2008)

des ist die lamda jet digital von sigma  ist halt net die leichteste pumpe aber... who cares  

ja des mit den Schläuchen ist bei uns immer ne ganz besondere Geschichte   

aber des kriegen wir scho.
Und grüß dein Kollegen nochmal schön von mir


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> des ist die lamda jet digital von sigma



Was jetzt, ne Lamda oder ne Sigma??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Mai 2008)

kappa-rho-ny natürlich  

ey jörg was macht die hand?
und wieso ist das handvideo nicht bei youtube?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> kappa-rho-ny natürlich
> 
> ey jörg was macht die hand?
> und wieso ist das handvideo nicht bei youtube?



Hand hat heute einen Verbesserungssprung gemacht.
Vielleicht kann ich ja am Sonntag, wenn so weitergeht sogar mal wieder Fahrrad fahren. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hand hat heute einen Verbesserungssprung gemacht.
> Vielleicht kann ich ja am Sonntag, wenn so weitergeht sogar mal wieder Fahrrad fahren.
> 
> G.



 

kannst dann also schon wieder federgabeln verkleinern?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> kannst dann also schon wieder federgabeln verkleinern?



Hab ich noch net wieder ausprobiert.
Gestern hab ich wieder Post bekommen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich noch net wieder ausprobiert.
> Gestern hab ich wieder Post bekommen.
> 
> G.



Hab gestern auch Post bekommen   Scheint aber nicht so des richtige zu sein.... 

Was gabs bei dir?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2008)

hmm wenn man das wetter so anschaut ... bozen wär net opti gewesen ... so nen sch...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2008)

Stimmt 

G.


----------



## vincent vega. (21. Mai 2008)

Hey wie schautsn aus mit oko morgen?

Wollte moing mit paar leuten aus Bayreuth mal hinschauen.

Ist jemand von euch am start?

Wie ist denn der heutige Streckenzustand?
Ists sehr feucht?

grüße aus BT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2008)

War in den letzten Tagen eigentlich so trocken das der Regen keinen Matsche produzieren konnt.
Also dürfte gut gehen.
Ist aber nur eine Mutmaßung meinerseits.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2008)

das problem auf der strecke ist mittlerweile weniger der matsch sondern die tatsache das man oben teilweise fast nur noch auf steinen fährt ... da hat man dann teilweise bei nässe das gefühl auf eiern zu fahrn ... aber mit weichen reifen gehts ganz gut ...


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2008)

genau das ist der Punkt, sind letztes WE genau in den Regen gekommen, und es war auf den nassen Steinen wirklich schlecht bzw. unsicher zu fahren, wollen uns dh. voher genau informieren und den Ausflug falls nötig um ein paar Tage nach hinten schieben, Wetter.de ist wenig zuverlässig. 

PS: weiche Reifen fährt von uns keiner, sind jetzt nicht so die Sekundenjäger


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> PS: weiche Reifen fährt von uns keiner, sind jetzt nicht so die Sekundenjäger



Weiche Reifen sind auf der Strecke durch des Flachstück net schneller sondern einfach nur sicherer.
Und machen einfach mehr Spaß 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2008)

Jo, mag vollkommen richtig sein, 
wollte damit ausdrücken das wir halt eher Spaßfahrer sind und mit unseren Rädern überall rumrollen, und wenn man einen Berg auch mal hoch muss stirbt man mit weichen Reifen fast, und Oko fahren wir vllt. 1 mal die Woche, und es ist halt ein wenig übertrieben extra dafür weiche Reifen zu besorgen, geht ja mit 60ern auch gut, nur sollte es da halt nicht schmierig sein.....so wie letztes WE wo ich dachte ich muss das nächste mal im Rollstuhl zum Oko


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Mai 2008)

werden am WE nach Todtnau fahren
scheinbar der einzigste Ort wo das Wetter anständig sein soll

da hast ja noch ne Fahrt gut bei mir


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2008)

da is das wetter besser?? ... ich und der stoawold bou sind noch am zaudern ob oberammergau (falls es da überhaupt trocken wird) oder net 

todtnau is natürlich auch ganz schön ... hmm

aber jetzt erst mal nen sprung an den geisskopf


----------



## Asator (22. Mai 2008)

hab grad erst was von dem rennen glesn und wollt mich anmelden.. nur ich find nix wo ich mich anmelden kann.. würd mich sehr überhilfe freun   danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azonic-76 (22. Mai 2008)

iXS Rookies Cup

coming soon.....

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/cups


----------



## Asator (22. Mai 2008)

vielen dank.. ich hoff ich bin da net da einzige mit sperrmüll-bike..


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Mai 2008)

Also heute waren 3 Leute mit Sperrmüllbike da. Ich hatte vom Lift perfekte Sicht auf den Sturz von einem von denen. Direkt auf der ersten Geraden, ca.150m hinterm Start. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man da überhaupt schon stürzen kann, aber mit Baumarkträdern aufm DH geht das wohl
Immerhin isser mit aufgeschürften Unterschenkel weitergefahren und hat die Strecke frei gemacht


----------



## Azonic-76 (22. Mai 2008)

> vielen dank.. ich hoff ich bin da net da einzige mit sperrmüll-bike..



....besser als garkeins mehr.....  !!


----------



## Asator (23. Mai 2008)

ja baumarkt isses nich.. aba halt von 01 (--> bilder) und nich so ausgestattet.. bin hald schüler.. wobei des bei manchen auch keine rolle spielt.. verfluchte bonzenkinder


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Mai 2008)

morgen 2uhr steinwald runde...mag wer mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> da is das wetter besser?? ... ich und der stoawold bou sind noch am zaudern ob oberammergau (falls es da überhaupt trocken wird) oder net
> 
> todtnau is natürlich auch ganz schön ... hmm
> 
> aber jetzt erst mal nen sprung an den geisskopf



nu wurde selbst für Todtnau schlechtes Wetter gemeldet und da ich heut nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden bin um pünktlich loszufahren, werden wir morgen nach BM fahren.

Todtnau oder Schladming sind erst mal aufs nächste oder übernächste WE verschoben. Muß ja meine BOS Kartusche auf ner richtigen DH Strecke testen


----------



## Davatsch (24. Mai 2008)

Hey Kiste,

schöne Tour wars - du bekommst noch Kohle von uns!
Also baldmöglichst nächste Ausfahrt, dann zahlen wir dich aus.
Bitte wieder mit Zwischenstopp bei Miss Italy  

Bis dann,
Pfirdi


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Mai 2008)

Ah wart ihr wohl in Pfoum pausieren?

Hab am Fr n Carre und n Littledevil am Oko getroffen...die sind morgen auch wieder da


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

Davatsch schrieb:


> Hey Kiste,
> 
> schöne Tour wars - du bekommst noch Kohle von uns!
> Also baldmöglichst nächste Ausfahrt, dann zahlen wir dich aus.
> ...



Nur keinen Streß wegen den Kröten......aber bald wieder a Pause am Pfaum ......ja da wär i auch dafür.
Sollten dann aber wieder so spät hinfahren.... war ganz lustig und das Auge hats ja auch gefreut 

Evtl. fahr i heute Nachmittag noch a weng zum Oko......J-Spielplatz ausprobieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2008)

Oh man, da war mal wieder die richtige Bedienung da und konnt net mitradeln 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

Ja die Bedienung wo Stefan gefotot hat war auch da......aber erst die Küchenhilfe    gibt ne glatte 9,5 von 10


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2008)

Verdammt 

Naja, heut bin ich auch im Steinwald, aber nur zu Fuß 
Und mach dich am Oko net kaputt, also mach nur Sachen wo du dir sicher bist 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

Also deine halbe Wand werd i bestimmt ned fahren!!!!   erst wenn sie ganz fertig ist


----------



## Davatsch (25. Mai 2008)

Nur keinen Streß wegen den Kröten......aber bald wieder a Pause am Pfaum ......ja da wär i auch dafür.
Sollten dann aber wieder so spät hinfahren.... war ganz lustig und das Auge hats ja auch gefreut

Evtl. fahr i heute Nachmittag noch a weng zum Oko......J-Spielplatz ausprobieren.


----------



## Davatsch (25. Mai 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Nur keinen Streß wegen den Kröten......aber bald wieder a Pause am Pfaum ......ja da wär i auch dafür.
> Sollten dann aber wieder so spät hinfahren.... war ganz lustig und das Auge hats ja auch gefreut
> 
> Evtl. fahr i heute Nachmittag noch a weng zum Oko......J-Spielplatz ausprobieren.



Ähm ja... sorry für doppel-Post - falsche Taste.

Müssen unbedingt bald wieder hin - meine Äuglein sind immer noch hoch erfreut  
Pass auf dich auf wenn du am Oko bist und hüpf nicht so wild rum wie der Klabauter gestern  

Dreh dann auch ne "Hausrunde"... also bis denn dann,
Pfirdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> nu wurde selbst für Todtnau schlechtes Wetter gemeldet und da ich heut nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden bin um pünktlich loszufahren, werden wir morgen nach BM fahren.
> 
> Todtnau oder Schladming sind erst mal aufs nächste oder übernächste WE verschoben.


 
hmm sag was ... vielleicht komm ich dann hin ...

----

ansonsten hatt ich und der stoawald bou richtig spass ... 
hindelang für nen tag ganz schön ... vorallem die location is da ganz nett ... 
samstag sonntag ogau hätt man besser wohl net treffen können ... samstag zu beginn rutschig und interessant ... sonntag trocken ... macht schon spass diese strecke


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2008)

@die lenzerheide jungs

hat sich mal was wegen unterkunft getan?


wegen ixs rookies cup:
wenn ich verschweige, dass ich eine lizenz habe und verspreche nicht zu gewinnen, darf ich dann auch mitfahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wegen ixs rookies cup:
> wenn ich verschweige, dass ich eine lizenz habe und verspreche nicht zu gewinnen, darf ich dann auch mitfahren?


 
weis net wie ernst die das nehmen


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2008)

So war gestern auch net faul gewesen und hab mal weng Fitizitätstraining gemacht


----------



## littledevil (26. Mai 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Ah wart ihr wohl in Pfoum pausieren?
> 
> Hab am Fr n Carre und n Littledevil am Oko getroffen...die sind morgen auch wieder da



 

Samstag oder Sonntag evtl wieder!
Evtl auch mal vorher unter der Woche..


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2008)

...welch dunkle üble Gestalten.....

G.


----------



## littledevil (26. Mai 2008)

fürchterlich finsterlich


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So war gestern auch net faul gewesen und hab mal weng Fitizitätstraining gemacht


 
hmm wo war das? baywald?

@jörg ... du und deine hand ... da wird ja ned mal winterberg was


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ansonsten hatt ich und der stoawald bou richtig spass ...
> hindelang für nen tag ganz schön ... vorallem die location is da ganz nett ...
> samstag sonntag ogau hätt man besser wohl net treffen können ... samstag zu beginn rutschig und interessant ... sonntag trocken ... macht schon spass diese strecke




   
spitze wars!! mehr brauch ich da gar net zu sagen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wo war das? baywald?
> 
> @jörg ... du und deine hand ... da wird ja ned mal winterberg was




Schönes Bild 
Ja meine Hand ...aber hab mir dafür mal gestern ein neues Motorenentfichtungsgerät besorgt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Mai 2008)

@ eman: Ja baywald.

Mhm wo in winterberg habens denn das gebaut? oberhalb vom funride??


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman: Ja baywald.
> 
> Mhm wo in winterberg habens denn das gebaut? oberhalb vom funride??



Des schaut nach Ogau aus.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Mai 2008)

Mag heut wer mit an oko oda so?


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Mai 2008)

Jörg baut lauter tolle Sachen


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Mai 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Jörg baut lauter tolle Sachen


Der Wallride hat aber auch Spaß gemacht. Danke fürs Bauen

p.s: Man wartet sehnsüchtig auf den großen Sprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Jörg baut lauter tolle Sachen




So isses  

endlich mal Menschen die die richtige Abzweigung erwischen 






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


Hmmh...hab zum Schluß beim weiterplanen noch gemerkt das meine Bretter net ausreichen......hmmmh².....was bedeutet das das nächste Bauwerk ein Bretterloch besitzen wird was man durch fahrerisches können überbrücken muß 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Der Wallride hat aber auch Spaß gemacht. Danke fürs Bauen
> 
> p.s: Man wartet sehnsüchtig auf den großen Sprung...




Jetzt weiß ich endlich wer Bescheuert ist 

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...hab zum Schluß beim weiterplanen noch gemerkt das meine Bretter net ausreichen......hmmmh².....was bedeutet das das nächste Bauwerk ein Bretterloch besitzen wird was man durch fahrerisches können überbrücken muß


Muss man bei der Anfahrt zu dem Stein mit Drop doch auch


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich wer Bescheuert ist


Na toll, mir der Anonymität des Internets isses jetzt auch vorbei


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

Werd mich heute wohl mal wieder aufs Rad setzen und ein wenig am Singleteer fahren.
Mal schauen, vielleicht geht ja bis zum WoEnd dann vielleicht auch Waldboden 

@Stefan: Wann haste denn heute Orbert aus?
......und ist Gel aus Kühen ballförmig?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Wann haste denn heute Orbert aus?
> ......und ist Gel aus Kühen ballförmig?
> 
> G.



Mhm des 2. versteh ich nicht.... und des 1. weiß ich nicht. Normalerweiße um 1515 kann aber auch später werden heut... wann tust denn Teerstraße fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2008)

wie schauts am WE aus? sonntag wer am okopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm des 2. versteh ich nicht.... und des 1. weiß ich nicht. Normalerweiße um 1515 kann aber auch später werden heut... wann tust denn Teerstraße fahren?



Hmmh...nix verstehen und nix wissen....genau solche Leute brauchen wir 
Hör halt mal um 14:14 Uhr auf, des wäre noch gut vor dem evtl. Gewitter.
Ich werd schon um 11:11Uhr aufhören, weil der frühe Vogel... 
Beim 2ten kann ich dir noch den Tip geben. Wie würde so ein Gel wohl heißen 
Werd wohl dann schon eher in die Eisdiele fahren wenn du net weißt wannste aus hast   

@Eman: 17.15Uhr ist schon ne blöde Zeit, wenn man net zum Fahren dort ist  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2008)

oh mei jörg ... bring mal deine hand wieder hin  

zum okopfrennen ... fährt nen LB mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei jörg ... bring mal deine hand wieder hin
> 
> zum okopfrennen ... fährt nen LB mit?



Hab gehört der Emän fährt mit.
Ich muß ja dummerweise Videoaufzeichnungen machen 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab gehört der Emän fährt mit.



darf ich dann auch?  

dein rätsel mit den kühen war aber schon schwer. hab es jetzt auch erst kapiert.


@eman
sonntag könnt ich mir mal überlegen. muss aber erst mal wieder alles zusammen schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> darf ich dann auch?
> 
> dein rätsel mit den kühen war aber schon schwer. hab es jetzt auch erst kapiert.
> 
> ...



Ausnahmsweise darfst du auch.....aber net dann am Hinterrad von Stein zu Stein runterhupfen.

Und des Wortspiel war doch Anfängermäßig....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2008)

super, dann komm ich am sonntag auf jeden fall zum testfahren. mal schauen, was du so alles hingebastelt hast. eines weiß ich sicher, den wallride werd ich erst mal auslassen. gibt es zum rennen auch chickenways? (so für die lizenzfahrer, die schisser vor großen sprüngen sind und nicht gewinnen wollen)


das wortspiel mag wirklich anfängermäßig sein, aber ohne deinen tip mit der eisdiele wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

Es gibt immer Tschiggnwais.


@Stefan: Bin immernoch daheim 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

@Zer.Scheuert: Natürlich hab ich des Bild noch. Schick mir mal deine Mailadresse per PN dann schick ichs dir.
5h Schlaf ist doch genug!
Ansonsten gute Besserung.............aber bist ja noch in einem Alter wo alles wieder schnell heilt, net so wie andere 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab gehört der Emän fährt mit.
> Ich muß ja dummerweise Videoaufzeichnungen machen
> 
> G.


 
hmm ich hab gehört das sich der Emän net traut


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> super, dann komm ich am sonntag auf jeden fall zum testfahren. mal schauen, was du so alles hingebastelt hast. eines weiß ich sicher, den wallride werd ich erst mal auslassen. gibt es zum rennen auch chickenways? (so für die lizenzfahrer, die schisser vor großen sprüngen sind und nicht gewinnen wollen)


 
hmm du illegaler


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

Juhuu, bin heut zum ersten mal seit 4 Wochen wieder geradelt.
33km zur Eisdiele mit 22er Schnitt mit DH-Reifen und Gegenwind und allerlei Wiederständen, mim Stefan und es geht ganz gut....sollte also in einer Woche auch wieder über Steine funktionieren.
Hab mir natürlich ein großes Eis verdient.....net so´ne normale langweilige Stefangröße  







[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Zer.Scheuert:5h Schlaf ist doch genug!
> Ansonsten gute Besserung.............aber bist ja noch in einem Alter wo alles wieder schnell heilt, net so wie andere
> 
> G.


Ich behapte mal dass der Schlafmangel zu mangelhafter Konzentration geführt hat. Aber was heißt denn "net so wie andere"? Als alten Sack würd ich dich zumindest noch nicht bezeichnen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

Vor 2 Jahren war ich doppelt so alt wie du 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Mai 2008)




----------



## LB Stefan (30. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhuu, bin heut zum ersten mal seit 4 Wochen wieder geradelt.
> 33km zur Eisdiele mit 22er Schnitt mit DH-Reifen und Gegenwind und allerlei Wiederständen, mim Stefan und es geht ganz gut....sollte also in einer Woche auch wieder über Steine funktionieren.
> Hab mir natürlich ein großes Eis verdient.....net so´ne normale langweilige Stefangröße
> 
> ...



So ein großes Eis passt ja gar nicht mal in meinen Magen.

@Jörg sagst mal bescheid wegen dem was wir besprochen haben...

@ all was geht denn am WE a weng?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ all was geht denn am WE a weng?


 
die erfahrungswerte sagen ... eher nix 

bin sonntag am okopf ... samstag gk wahrscheinlich


----------



## OLB Phil (30. Mai 2008)

@ eman
Nicki und Ich sind auch gemeldet für das Oko-Rennen.

@ rest
Sind auf jeden Fall am So am Oko. (Auch wegen Streckenbesprech und so)
So wie ich meine Frau kenn werden wir auch schon am Sa da sein.
Mal sehen.


----------



## TimvonHof (30. Mai 2008)

ich komm am sonntag von harsdorf zurück - mal sehen... vielleicht bin ich ja nachmittags mal doddn. wird ne neue erfahrung für mich sein mal ned am vormittag zu fahren. wird bei den temperaturen aber eher noch gemütlicher als sonst - eher entspanntes bergabrollern mit flüssigkeitspausen und chauffeur nach hause - meine frau ist mit, aber mangels protektoren wird sie ned auf die strecke gehen sondern evt im bullheadhouse rumgammeln (lesen)

hab heute meinen karton von fiveten bekommen - nette dinger! muss ich doch mal ausprobieren.

vllt bis bis sonntag,
tim


----------



## Supah Gee (30. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr am SO wieder beim Fichtelgebirgsmarathon mit   

SA mach ich gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (31. Mai 2008)

ich und timo werden auch beim rennen am 22.juni mitfahren....

welche altersklassen gibt es jetz eigentlich ?  

@emän:  welche zeit muss ich ungefähr fahren, dass ich vorne mit dabei bin ??   5:00 minuten ??


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2008)

also ich muss 8 minuten fahren. darf ja nicht gewinnen.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2008)

zeit ... hmm keine ahnung ... aber glaub net das du auf vorne dabei ne chance hast ... werden sicher auch sehr gute leute kommen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsch mal allen, die morgen am FI-BE-MA mitmachen, viel Glück!

Den anderen wünsche ich demnächst viel Glück!


----------



## Nitrous-rider (1. Juni 2008)

@emän :   und was is deine beste zeit ??
@emän:  muss man sich ab 20. juni erst online anmelden oder kann man sich auch noch am oko vorm rennen anmelden ?

mfg
chris


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2008)

zeit ... echt keine ahnung ...

anmeldung ... vor ort is riskant da es ne limitierte starterzahl gibt ... schwer einzuschätzen wieviele anmeldungen es geben wird


----------



## Nitrous-rider (1. Juni 2008)

ok, hab mich schon online angemeldet

@emän :   im reglement steht.. dass das startintervall nur 30 sekunden beträgt ??
was ist wenn man auf einen auffährt ?    das verfälscht doch die zeiten !!

und wenn einer 10 sekunden vor mirfährt und stürzt und ich durch ihn ?? das is doch total unzumutbar....

und überholen geht ja auch kaum am oko


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> @emän : im reglement steht.. dass das startintervall nur 30 sekunden beträgt ??
> was ist wenn man auf einen auffährt ? das verfälscht doch die zeiten !!
> 
> und wenn einer 10 sekunden vor mirfährt und stürzt und ich durch ihn ?? das is doch total unzumutbar....
> ...


 
that's dh-racing ....

30 sekunden sind für die okopfstreckenlänge net viel ja ... aber anders gehts halt net


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> anmeldung vor ort is riskant da es ne limitierte starterzahl gibt ... schwer einzuschätzen wieviele anmeldungen es geben wird


Aber prinzipiell ists möglich? Auf der Homepage vom Cup steht nämlich:





> Anmeldeschluss und Einzahlungsschluss ist jeweils am Freitag eine Woche vor den Rennen


 Wenns aber noch vor Ort geht wär das gut, da der Termin für mich recht eng wird. Und man könnte auch aufs Wetter gucken. Hab irgendwie nicht so Lust drauf, meine Kiste auf nassen Felsen zu zerlegen. 
Deshalb: 1. Kannste ggf. bescheid sagen, wenn die Startplätze knapp werden oder bekommt ihr nichts davon mit? 
2. Wieviele Startplätze gibt es überhaupt?
3. Was heißt eigentlich Strecke besprechen? Steckt ihr schonmal die Linie fürs Rennen ab oder was? Ich wüsste nämlich auch gerne, wo es langgeht.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2008)

ja man kann sich grundsätzlich am samstag nachmelden (kost 10 euro mehr)

startplatzanzahl steht nicht so ganz fest ... aktuell so 40 %

die strecke wird nicht nennenswert von der bekannten abweichen... die vollgradauslinie unten bevor man wieder auf die skipiste kommt wird dicht gemacht ... die strecke auch oben wenn dann eher leichter (steinplattenfeld ganz oben unterm lift is ziemlich sicher nicht drin ... von da aus dann aber schon ins erste waldstück ... gradausvariante wird durch ne schikane ausgebremst)

entgültige streckenfestlegung freitag vorm rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2008)

Markus, rück Deine Zeit raus
Kannst ja wohl nich ernsthaft erzählen, dass Du noch nie gestoppt hast  

Hoffentlich regnets
dann muß ich beim Tretstück nich so schwitzen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2008)

@SuppenfitschG: Und Platzierung??


Die Emänzeit ist irrelevant, weil er spätstens nach 3 Monaten nach dem letzten Vorfall wieder denkt das man es doch noch mal mit einem All Mighty versuchen kann 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2008)

@batman ... da war doch ende april so nen inoffzielles rennen ... denk mal die zeit von da (die ich net kenn) sollt ne art referenz sein ... 

die zeiten die ich gestoppt hab (und net mal mehr weiß) war die strecke noch ganz anders ...

ich schätz mal das die spitze bei ~4:00 minuten liegt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich schätz mal das die spitze bei ~4:00 minuten liegt



Desillusionier mal net die ganzen Teilnehmer 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2008)

beim wintercup wurde das Tretstück ausgelassen
also eher wenig repräsentativ


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2008)

wie kann man das auslassen?


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2008)

schwarzes Loch oder mit ner Schleuder


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2008)

ich darf nicht mitfahren, weil ich eine lizenz vom bdr haben und andere tricksen mit wurmlöchern rum. was hier wohl der größere beschiss ist?  


so, dann stell ich halt mal eine zeit in den raum, die ich gestern hochqualitativ gemessen und die abweichungen heraus gerechnet habe.
ausschlaggebend dafür ist die taktsyncrone zeitmessung mittels den uhren an der berg- und talstation.

start: 16:49:00
ziel:   16:56:10 (die sekundewerte sind natürlich gefühlte werte)

bruttozeit: 7:10

herausrechnen muss man nun folgendes: 
ermüdungsfaktor nach 12 abfahrten...20 sek
zusätzlicher luftwiederstand durch dichtungsfähnchen... 6,368 sek
2 x verbremser.... 7,25 sek
3 x ideallinie nicht getroffen... 20 sek
1 x sturz... 10 sek ( gefühlt )
1 x dumm aus der wäsche geschaut nach dem sturz... 20 sek
1 x rad angeschaut ... 15 sek
verhaltene fahrweise kurz + strömungsabriss nach dem sturz... 50 sek
zielsprünge nur langsam drüber gerollt... 10 sek

ENDZEIT: 4:21.382 sek

ps: gilt aber nur für räder mit gemäßigtem federweg


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2008)

hattest Du Ventilkappen montiert?
weiße Socken?
Überschuhe?

da wär locker ne 3:59,99 drinn gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2008)

@Jörg...

  will ich auch gar net wissen  

Siegerzeit bei 70km/1700 hm war auf jeden Fall unmenschliche 2:43 oder so.... 


Hast jetz scho den Sportajörg für BA angemeldet???


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich darf nicht mitfahren, weil ich eine lizenz vom bdr haben und andere tricksen mit wurmlöchern rum. was hier wohl der größere beschiss ist?
> 
> 
> so, dann stell ich halt mal eine zeit in den raum, die ich gestern hochqualitativ gemessen und die abweichungen heraus gerechnet habe.
> ...


 
hmm ... pass auf das du net irgendwann schon vorm start im ziel bist


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2008)

Was nach neusten pysikalischen Endeckungen ja sogar möglich sein könnte.
Was aber wiederum nur eine Nullzeit meßtechnisch ermöglicht, da du zwar vorher ankommen kannst bevor du weg bist aber nicht weg sein kannst bevor du ankommst, weil die Zeitmessung schon enden würde bevor du startest.

Außerdem ist es unmenschlich heiß draußen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> schwarzes Loch oder mit ner Schleuder



Wenn du in die rechte lilaleuchtende gegenrotierende dreiecksförmige viereckige Einbuchtung im schwarzen Loch fährst, dann kannst noch an einer Bar anhalten und was trinken und dich erholen.
Ist total zeitneutral....und wenn du anhältst und dein Rad da rückwärts auf den Kopf stehend reinträgst, dann soll man sich in der Normalzeit sogar die ersten 30sec. schneller durch den Normalraum bewegen können, bei gleichzeitig null Reifenabrieb.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2008)

nur würd ich dann aus der Bar nich mehr rauskommen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> nur würd ich dann aus der Bar nich mehr rauskommen



Wäre ja egal, da sie ja zeitneutral ist.
Die pysikalischen Begrenzungen liegen da lediglich bei knapp über 0.99 Ewigkeiten.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2008)

es wär vielleicht zeitneutral und die physikalischen Auswirkungen wären halb so wild, aber die physiologischen Nebenwirkungen wären verheerend

andererseits könnt ich dort eMan und Guigui abfüllen und dann das Rennen zu Ende fahren


----------



## Nitrous-rider (2. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Emänzeit ist irrelevant, weil er spätstens nach 3 Monaten nach dem letzten Vorfall wieder denkt das man es doch noch mal mit einem All Mighty versuchen kann



     ja....... der witz rockt voll


also emän... 4 minuten halte ich für leicht unrealistisch auf der strecke muss ich ehrlich sagen...

ich bin vor 5 wochen die skipiste vollgas runtergehämmert.... und hab da schon so ca. 4 minuten gebraucht....


dagegen war meine selbstgestoppte beste zeit auf der strecke so ca. 6:20 minuten, was ich allerdings noch für ausbaufähig halte.... so ca. 5:30 wären schon machbar....

@jörgi ?   du hast doch bestimmt dieses jahr schon mal ne zeit von dir gemessen oder ?   oder gehst du nur noch kaffetrinken ?  



beim crosscountry rennen auf der luisenburg letztes jahr hat der hintermann kurz vor dem überholen immer durch lautes brüllen und fluchen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.... da wusste ich dann, was zu tun ist   

darf man das dann am oko auch ?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2008)

dann sag ich mal 2006 ... start neben lift -> ziel unten forstweg ...  wenn ichs net total falsch im kopf hab 4:50 ... -emaniszulangsamskeitsfaktor (12 s / Minute) = ~ 4:00


----------



## Stylo77 (2. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich darf nicht mitfahren, weil ich eine lizenz vom bdr haben und andere tricksen mit wurmlöchern rum. was hier wohl der größere beschiss ist?
> 
> 
> 
> zusätzlicher luftwiederstand durch dichtungsfähnchen... 6,368 sek



was wo wurmlöcher ???

dichtungsfähnchen würe ich mit weit mehr verzögerung einrechnen


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> 6:20 minuten, was ich allerdings noch für ausbaufähig halte.... so ca. 5:30


Hmm, dann is für mich als "blutiger Anfänger" mit Freerider wohl7-8min. realistisch, oder? Ihr könnt ja einen Ehrenpreis für den rookiehaftesten rookie des Cups verleihen



> darf man das dann am oko auch ?


Wenn du denn auch cc-mäßig zum Start hochstrampelst, darfste mir gerne "fauler Sack" zur Liftkabine hochrufen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> @jörgi ?   du hast doch bestimmt dieses jahr schon mal ne zeit von dir gemessen oder ?   oder gehst du nur noch kaffetrinken ?



Des ein oder zwei mal wo ich dieses Jahr da runter bin hab ich vergessen auf die Uhr zu schauen.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (2. Juni 2008)

ich fahr auch mit in der junior1 klasse^^


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Juni 2008)

des mit den Wurmlöchern könnt ihr vergessen - gilt nur bei Holzrädern.
Und wenn man erst 4min vorwärts und dann 3min rückwärts rollt dann ist man in einer Minute unten - wobei das mit dem Rückwätsrollen auf der Strecke so derart schwer ist, dass es noch keiner gemacht hat - jedenfalls nicht über längere Zeit.

ich hab an dem Rennen Dienst (Samstag) und wir sind eine von zwei Neurochirurgischen Kliniken im Einzugsgebiet. Wobei die Franken ja tendeziell eher nach Erlangen fliegen wenn Bayreuth dicht hat. naja - was ich sagen möchte: Hoffentlich sieht man sich nicht!

LG, 
Tim
der wo am Sonntag seine 888 zerlegt hat


----------



## Asator (2. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hmm, dann is für mich als "blutiger Anfänger" mit Freerider wohl7-8min. realistisch, oder? Ihr könnt ja einen Ehrenpreis für den rookiehaftesten rookie des Cups verleihen
> 
> 
> haha loser den bekomm ich..   ne ohne scheis.. bin ja ich mit mein bike scho schneller.. und ich fahr mit 120 vorne^^


----------



## Jambo12 (2. Juni 2008)

ne ich habe schon als 13jhriger 180mm vorne^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (2. Juni 2008)

aber die strecke is doch irgendwie ruppiger (etwas langsamer) geworden oder ? durch die auswaschungen ?

@bescheuert :   naja, kann man schlecht sagen... wie oft bist du die strecke schonmal gefahren ?
ich hab damals mit meinem alten nitrous und 150er gabel das erste mal 20 minuten gebraucht oder so.. und 4 mal pause gemacht


----------



## Nitrous-rider (2. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> LG,
> Tim
> der wo am Sonntag seine 888 zerlegt hat



????  wie ist das passiert ?
Wo ?  Was gebrochen ? bild ?


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> ????  wie ist das passiert ?
> Wo ?  Was gebrochen ? bild ?



unspektakulär....
bin oben von der "Eisenbahntrasse" auf den Chickenway abgerutscht und mit dem Tauchrohr an einer Felsnase abgerutscht - nicht schnell - bin nicht mal übern Lenker.
Naja die Felsnase hat sich etwas unglücklich ins Tauchrohr gebohrt und nun ist zum einen das eingefedert-gewesene Standrohr (2 Wochen alt) auch verdellt und aus dem Tauchrohr läuft mittig Öl raus - die Gabel ist hin!

Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild davon, versprochen - aber nun muss ich mich erstmal um günstigen Ersatz kümmern.... 200mm vorne brauch ich schon und ne Boxxer - dem Eman seine war eigentlich immer kaputt wenn ich ihn getroffen habe  den Phil hab ich gefragt und dem seine hatte auch schon 3 mal Kulanz - ich denke mal RockShocks kann keine Dämpfer bauen  ...
will wieder ne 888, aber günstich
tim


----------



## Nitrous-rider (2. Juni 2008)

boa shit...  wars wenigstens ne alte 888 ??

gib dir halt ne manitou travis... is aber auch relativ teuer und selten...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> aber die strecke is doch irgendwie ruppiger (etwas langsamer) geworden oder ? durch die auswaschungen ?


 
aber stellenweise auch erheblich schneller


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> aber die strecke is doch irgendwie ruppiger (etwas langsamer) geworden oder ? durch die auswaschungen ?


Das haben mir eigentlich alle gesagt, die schon öfters da waren. Ist also wohl anspruchsvoller/technischer geworden. Außerdem wurde wohl an einigen Stellen Kies aufgeschüttet. Gerade weil ich noch nie auf nassen Steinen unterwegs war, wie man sie im oberen Teil massenweise hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich bei Regen fahren soll. Ich denke mal, beim Rennen riskiert man eben etwas mehr, und mein Rad ist (noch) ziemlich makel-/ mackenlos



> @bescheuert :   naja, kann man schlecht sagen... wie oft bist du die strecke schonmal gefahren ?
> ich hab damals mit meinem alten nitrous und 150er gabel das erste mal 20 minuten gebraucht oder so.. und 4 mal pause gemacht


Ich glaub es dürften 5+4mal gewesen sein. Bin aber auch erst seit ca. 2 Monaten mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs, und Oko war meine erste DH-Strecke.
Ich glaub Ich hab beim ersten Mal ca. 15 Min gebraucht. Lag aber auch daran, dass ich immer bei den Wegkreuzungen Pausen gemacht und Leute vorgelassen hab, die da auch gewartet haben. Wollte ja keinen aufhalten.
Ich denke ich werd am Wochenende nochmal hin, und guck dann auch auf die Uhr...


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> dichtungsfähnchen würe ich mit weit mehr verzögerung einrechnen



ich denke, der wert passt schon ganz gut . phil hat sich ja richtig mühe beim abdichten gegeben und auch noch den karierten lappen strömungsgünstig eingerissen.

eigentlich schade, dass wir kein bild gemacht haben. dadurch wäre sicher eine aufwertung in der b-note noch einmal ein zeitbonus von 10 s drin.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2008)

Mußte eben nach halber Arbeit vom Oko fliehen weil ich sonst einen mükkoklastischen Anfall bekommen hätte. 
Also vorsicht, etwas hört in der Mitte auf 

@TvH: Und wennste deine Gobel zu Kännendäil einschickst und sie dir auf eine Lefty umbauen läßt? 
Es seidenn die linke Seite ist die die kaputt ist.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußte eben nach halber Arbeit vom Oko fliehen weil ich sonst einen mükkoklastischen Anfall bekommen hätte.
> Also vorsicht, etwas hört in der Mitte auf
> 
> @TvH: Und wennste deine Gobel zu Kännendäil einschickst und sie dir auf eine Lefty umbauen läßt?
> ...


wow - am we waren kaum schwebeteilchen da...

Es ist der rechte Holm, daher könnts klappen. Brauch nur noch einen kännondäil-papper dann bekomm ich die lefti auf Kuh-Lanz...











eins in der übersicht und eins wo man das zeug schon fast raustropfen sieht. warum bin ich eigentlich immer der pionier in sachen komische kaputtnisse  

ach ja - ne neue ist echt teuer  und ne boxxer will ich mir echt nicht antun, hab noch mehr leute gesprochen. die sagen alle "tim, wenn du ne boxxer ranbaust vergiss nicht einen olmeiti aufzuziehen...." 

ningel ningel ningel
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (3. Juni 2008)

Frag doch einfach mal bei Cosmic nach neuen Tauchrohren an


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Juni 2008)

Das wird aber auch nicht soo billig. Da sind dann noch keine Laufbuchsen drin, neue Öldichtungen und Staubabstreifer braucht man auch. Hinzu kommt noch das Öl, nicht teuer, aber immerhin um die 8 Euro für 500ml, ich denke locker mal über 200 insgesamt, falls das Casting nicht allzuteuer sein sollte und man den Service selber macht...


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juni 2008)

ausserdem brauch ich auch ein neues standrohr - die "delle" geht durch.
das standrohr alleine kostet 100.-, die tauchrohre ca 200 - 250 da hab ich noch keine definitive aussage. dichtungen und öl dazu - da komm ich auf ca 400.- ohne arbeit für ne 3 jahre alte gabel....
ob sich das rentiert ?
dann weiss ich auch noch net ob die kartusche nicht nen drücker weg hat....
werd das teil wohl mal zerlegen und dann entscheiden

lg tim


----------



## Nitrous-rider (3. Juni 2008)

jaa...  unser granit is halt hart....

oder du kaufst dir ne billige stark gebrauchte...  (ebay oder bikemarkt), und baust die tauchrohre und das standrohr um.. .?


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Juni 2008)

Wie schauts denn die Woche oder nächste Nachmittag/Abend´s mit einer kleine Runde aus?  wer Lust??


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2008)

Bei mir schauts da schlecht aus die und nächste Woche.
Die Woche geht nur Nachmittag und nächste nur Vormittag.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ausserdem brauch ich auch ein neues standrohr - die "delle" geht durch.
> das standrohr alleine kostet 100.-, die tauchrohre ca 200 - 250 da hab ich noch keine definitive aussage. dichtungen und öl dazu - da komm ich auf ca 400.- ohne arbeit für ne 3 jahre alte gabel....
> ob sich das rentiert ?
> dann weiss ich auch noch net ob die kartusche nicht nen drücker weg hat....
> ...




Hätte da ja noch die RC von mir rumstehen....bevorste garnimmer fahren kannst könnmer vielleicht da irgendwas drehen.


@Sportastefan: Komme gerade von einer Triatlonrunde zurück mit neu justiertem (näher an die Kettenstrebe gedreht) Spanner.
Jetzt paßt´s sogar optisch sehr gut.
Kann dir nur empfehlen kauf dir des Ding solange es noch billig ist.
Hab auch mal des mit der Kettenlängung ohne Feder ausprobiert..... 
Hab am Switch so gut wie keine Kettenlängung und die Entfernung beim Einfedern von Röllchen/Kettenstrebe wird sogar größer statt kleiner 
Und beim Holterdipolterheizen null Kettenschlag ...obwohl durchs näher dranndrehen die Spannung geringer geworden ist (hatte keinen Bock des nachzustellen  )

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2008)

wasn eigentlich mit der stefanie ... da hört und sieht man nix mehr ?

spicak 14.6 ... wer bock?


----------



## Stylo77 (4. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> spicak 14.6 ... wer bock?



ja hier


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wasn eigentlich mit der stefanie ... da hört und sieht man nix mehr ?
> 
> spicak 14.6 ... wer bock?




Lebt schon noch.
Waren erst vor 3 Tagen in der Eisdiele.

14.6. hab ich Kinderklettern im Freien, also würds bei mir nur gehen wenn die Felsen naß sind.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wasn eigentlich mit der stefanie ... da hört und sieht man nix mehr ?
> 
> spicak 14.6 ... wer bock?



http://sumava.spicak.cz/KONA-BikePark.wids?k=161

hat der schon auf?


edit:
ahhh ich habs gesehen - am 14 macht der lift auf...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2008)

wer lesen kann der liest da was von 14.6.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Juni 2008)

Spicak klingt nich schlecht
Am Sa werden wir an Oko fahren. Evtl. auch am So.
 Muß mit Nicola üben, da ich ihr erzählt hab, ich hätte sie fürs Rennen angemeldet


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2008)

na dann meld sie an


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Juni 2008)

@ eman ich bin schon noch da 

ich hab nur momentan an den we´s immer irgendwie nicht die Zeit die ich gerne hätte...

Ansonsten alles bestens bei mir


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Juni 2008)

was ist denn so am we geplant? irgendwelche touren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2008)

Bei der großfichtelgebirgschen Wetterlage ist kaum an Sport zu denken 
Viel zu heiß und schwül...war eben schon nur beim Abhängen.

@Stefan: Dein dachflächenfenster ist offen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Juni 2008)

@ jörg

du altes opossum eines tages wirst du dir noch ein auge ausstieren...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2008)

....des heißt dann "Auge aushängen"  

Wenn der TvH meine Gobel nimmt, dann hätte ich auch für ein paar Brücken nimmer wirkliche Verwendung  

G.


----------



## Magister (5. Juni 2008)

Hmm morgen iwer auf Achsen?

TImo


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juni 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> was ist denn so am we geplant? irgendwelche touren ?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der großfichtelgebirgschen Wetterlage ist kaum an Sport zu denken
> Viel zu heiß und schwül...war eben schon nur beim Abhängen.
> G.



Da hilft dann eben nur früher raus aus den Federn 
oder später rein in die selben


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> .....oder später rein in die selben



Des hilft net...bin jeden Tag net vor 4Uhr in die Federn rein.

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen mal ans Roof der Wildnis. Da gibts nämlich keine Pisskrüpel.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juni 2008)

kann sich morgen jemand für steinwald oder kösseine begeistern?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2008)

Jch.......werd morgen da wahrscheinlich klettern 
Radtag ist erst Sonntag bei mir.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Juni 2008)

Morgen nach dem warmen Frühstück a Runde Kösseine ...wär i dabei.

Glaub hier haben alle eine Sonnenallergie ...da ging ja im Winter mehr zam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2008)

bin heut am okopf ...

morgen wer bock auf klassische fichtelgebirgsrunde?


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juni 2008)

Ich sag mal JA  

Muss aber erst mal schaun was mei Knie nach der heutigen Tour macht...und wie heut abend Fußball ausgeht


----------



## Klabauterman (7. Juni 2008)

ah sry kiste...habs zu spät gelesen und ezt eh kei zeit gehabt lol das nächste mal


----------



## Magister (7. Juni 2008)

Hmm wär morgen wieder Kösseine....

Wer lust?

TImo


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin heut am okopf ...
> 
> morgen wer bock auf klassische fichtelgebirgsrunde?



Bist ja mittlerweile informiert...........Oh meih 
Werde natürlich den Stefan danach dennoch durch den Steinwald treiben.....wenn man schon in Erbendorf oder Reuth ist.
Liegt ja am Rückweg.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2008)

da ich mir nix unter ner radwegeröffnung vorstellen kann und der andi auch am okopf is werd ich wohl da sein ... wahrscheinlich sogar früh FR und dann nachmittag okopf DH  ...

wir hätten noch über die shirts sprechen sollen ... aber so geht das ja net ... der entwurf vom hanke is net unbedingt schön find ich ... denk mal da wär was eigenes besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juni 2008)

Also morgen keine Tour


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2008)

kann auch früh okopf fahrn und nachmittag tour ... mit FR meint ich schon tour ...

der jörg und der stefan fahrn irgendne radwegtour ...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2008)

hast von mir die mail wegen shirts zum rennen bekommen (die wir vielleicht für uns LBs machen lassen wollen)? ... sind nur schnellgestrickte vorschläge


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. Juni 2008)

Da Klabauter und i werden morgen um 11 an der Köser (Parkplatz) starten!
Evtl. will ja noch wer mit .....als Guide


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juni 2008)

Nö hab keine mail bekommen...

Ich fah eh net beim Rennen mit...

Wir bräuchten welche für BA  

Nur mit dir ne Tour.....hm....


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2008)

deshalb musst doch beim rennen net mitfahrn ... du wirst ja wohl anwesend sein ?

warum fahrn eigentlich zur zeit alle woanders


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann sag ich mal 2006 ... start neben lift -> ziel unten forstweg ... wenn ichs net total falsch im kopf hab 4:50 ... -emaniszulangsamskeitsfaktor (12 s / Minute) = ~ 4:00


 
hmm ... aktuelle streckenzeit ... 4:11 ...  (ohne plattenfeld unterm lift)

also ist schon brutal viel schneller geworden die strecke


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juni 2008)

Ja anwesend bin ich scho...

Ok dann fahma ne Tour...aber Rücksicht nehmen... 

Wann,wie,wo,was...moregn früh per sms....

Ich geh jetz Kicken


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wir hätten noch über die shirts sprechen sollen ... aber so geht das ja net ... der entwurf vom hanke is net unbedingt schön find ich ... denk mal da wär was eigenes besser ...



Machs mim Andy und wer auch immer da ist einfach aus.
Ich bin schon einverstanden damit 

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Lebt schon noch.
> Waren erst vor 3 Tagen in der Eisdiele.
> 
> 14.6. hab ich Kinderklettern im Freien, also würds bei mir nur gehen wenn die Felsen naß sind.
> ...





OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... aktuelle streckenzeit ... 4:11 ...  (ohne plattenfeld unterm lift)
> 
> also ist schon brutal viel schneller geworden die strecke


Bei mir hats für 5:40 und 5:24 gereicht. War aber auch nicht mit Vollgas unterwegs und bin teilweise im sitzen gefahren. Ich denke mal, 5min ist für mich drin.
Allerdings hab ich mich dann noch so unglücklich abgelegt, dass meine linke Hand auf einem Stein umgeknickt und ziemlich matschig ist. Das Rennen kann ich wohl vergessen. Und das bei einer gemütlichen Abfahrt

@ Jörg: Was soll eigentlich die Holzauffahrt direkt im ersten Waldstück, die links auf einen Felsen hochführt? Federweg-Teststrecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (8. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die Holzauffahrt direkt im ersten Waldstück, die links auf einen Felsen hochführt? Federweg-Teststrecke?



Chickenway.
über die Rampe (wenns die ist die ich kenne) komste um das verblockte Felsstück etwas rum (rechts davon). Eingeweihte nennen es auch "Salto Stefane"  . 

Tim


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Juni 2008)

Nee, ich meine ca.20-30m weiter oben(glaub ich). Da wo die zwei 50cm-Stufen hintereinander sind ist links ein großer Felsen, auf den jetzt eine Holzauffahrt führt. Es Liegt aber ein Holzstück drauf. Ich denke mal, damit  keiner hochfährt. Es gibt nämlich noch keine Landung. Man würde also von dem Felsen ins Flat zwischen den beiden Stufen (ca. 1-1,5m) droppen. Ich frag mich nur, wo an der Stelle noch was hinpasst. Ist ja ziemlich eng da...


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2008)

am Ochsenkopf im Sitzen fahren....ohje.....

...und versuch mal unter 3,5 Bar zu gehen, du wirst auf einen Schlag merken was Fahrgefühl bedeutet, wenn deine Reifen da zu wenig durchschlagschutz bieten, richtige Reifen montieren, und wichtig alle 2 Tage den Druck prüfen, wenn ich heute 2 Bar reinmach bedeutet das nicht das diese in 2 Wochen immernoch drin sind, und das man sich dann einen Durchschlag einfängt, kein Wunder


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> am Ochsenkopf im Sitzen fahren....ohje.....
> 
> ...und versuch mal unter 3,5 Bar zu gehen, du wirst auf einen Schlag merken was Fahrgefühl bedeutet, wenn deine Reifen da zu wenig durchschlagschutz bieten, richtige Reifen montieren, und wichtig alle 2 Tage den Druck prüfen, wenn ich heute 2 Bar reinmach bedeutet das nicht das diese in 2 Wochen immernoch drin sind, und das man sich dann einen Durchschlag einfängt, kein Wunder


Hey, der Druck war nach 2-3 Wochen von 3,2 auf ca.2,7runter.Bin bisher auch nie unter 2,5 unterwegs gewesen. 3,5 hab ich dann wegen dem Durchschlag reingehauen, und zum ausprobieren. Der Durchschlag lag vielleicht auch an der zu harten Feder?! 

Und im sitzen bin ich z.b. unten auf der letzten Geraden gefahren,die ja nun wirklich nicht gerade holprig ist. Bin für den Kicker auch wieder auferstanden.

Naja, hab ja jetzt erstmal 1-2 Wochen Pause vor mir, und dann spiel ich auch mal mit dem Druck...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine ca.20-30m weiter oben(glaub ich). Da wo die zwei 50cm-Stufen hintereinander sind ist links ein großer Felsen, auf den jetzt eine Holzauffahrt führt. Es Liegt aber ein Holzstück drauf. Ich denke mal, damit  keiner hochfährt. Es gibt nämlich noch keine Landung. Man würde also von dem Felsen ins Flat zwischen den beiden Stufen (ca. 1-1,5m) droppen. Ich frag mich nur, wo an der Stelle noch was hinpasst. Ist ja ziemlich eng da...



Des ist nur ein Irrweg, das man danach vom Stein runterfällt und sich verletzt oder Teile kaputt macht.
Bekomme dafür von der Bikeindustrie und der Ärztevereinigung eine Pauschalbonus. 
Also mußte wegen den Pisskrpüppeln aufhören zu bauen anfang der Woche.
Des geht dort dann auch nimmer auf die Strecke wenn es fertig ist.
Sollte erst weiter unten rausgehen...an der logischen Stelle dafür. 
Aber manche haben Angst das dort eine Pistenraupe im Winter dagegenfahren könnte   ...
...also wirds halt komplexer bzw. interssanter.
Ein Wunder das des Stück Holz noch draufliegt 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2008)

verdammtes scheisss kack Firefox, der ganze Text ist weg...

..darum Kurzfassung...

die Feder hat da keine Schuld....oder nix mit zu tun...

..ich denk das die Xtension Reifen mit Albert Profil nicht das Grüne vom Ei sind und nicht die besten Reifen für den Ochsenkopf, willst du wenig Druck fahren und max Grip, dann Highroller oder Minion mit 2ply Karkasse, da wirste so schnell keinen Platten mehr haben und du kannst sogar mit 1,5 Bar fahren wenn du Lust hast...


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des ist nur ein Irrweg, das man danach vom Stein runterfällt und sich verletzt oder Teile kaputt macht.
> Bekomme dafür von der Bikeindustrie und der Ärztevereinigung eine Pauschalbonus.



jaja - ich hab grad gesehen dass ich mir neulich net nur die gobl gehimmelt habe sondern auch die mavic geknackt (hinten). macht dann nummer zwei am oko....
sollte da nicht mal ein felgentest-center hinkommen?  
also mal fix ne neue 729 bestellen  

@jörg: tagesfazit 30km 480hm und 2 stunden. FR ist bei uns in der gegend eher nicht, waren aber immerhin ein paar singletrails dabei...
ich ruf dich montag abend mal auf der nummer an von der du mich angerufen hast.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2008)

wieso keine 721? die dürfte am Oko denke ich besser halten 

meine hintere 729 ist auch schon hier und da etwas verdellt...


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wieso keine 721? die dürfte am Oko denke ich besser halten
> 
> meine hintere 729 ist auch schon hier und da etwas verdellt...



keine ahnung ... gewohnheit?
so genau hab ich mir die unterschiede noch nicht angesehen - die 721 ist sogar leichter.... gibts da einen (objektiven) testbericht, oder erfahrungsberichte hier im forum?

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> @jörg: tagesfazit 30km 480hm und 2 stunden. FR ist bei uns in der gegend eher nicht, waren aber immerhin ein paar singletrails dabei...
> ich ruf dich montag abend mal auf der nummer an von der du mich angerufen hast.



Gut bis 21 Uhr müßte ich da ereichbar sein.
Mein Tagesresüme für heute war 15km langsames aufwärmen auf Radweg, Eis löffeln, Doppelstreckenbefahrung wegen Stefans Tacho suchen und net finden, strapaziösestes Bergauffahren, Kaffee trinken im Steinwald, längsten flowigen Singletrail heizen, zwischenstopp bei kostenlosen Bier und Kuchen beim Radwegeeinweihungsveranstaltungskomitee und dann 50Hm´s mit Alkohol nach mindestens 40km (geschätzt durch Tacholosigkeit) Anstrengung heim 

@Emän: Also ich war auch net faul.

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> keine ahnung ... gewohnheit?
> so genau hab ich mir die unterschiede noch nicht angesehen - die 721 ist sogar leichter.... gibts da einen (objektiven) testbericht, oder erfahrungsberichte hier im forum?
> 
> tim



Viele hier im Forum fahren diese Felge, da sie eben nicht so einfach verdellt.
Im Endeffekt hat sie Felgenbrems-Flanken in "", das macht sie sehr resisstent gegen Dellen, da sie dort verstärkt ist. Ich denke, da wirste einiges zu der Felge hier im Forum finden!


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juni 2008)

Ich war faul  

Warn bei euch keine Gewitter  
Also bei uns hätte ich heut net im Wald sein wollen...

@Deco

Am Oko kriegt man alles kaputt....wenns passiern soll, dann passierts, auch mit Minion 2Ply und 2,5 bar

btw.....weniger philosophieren, mehr fahren


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Juni 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Viele hier im Forum fahren diese Felge, da sie eben nicht so einfach verdellt.
> Im Endeffekt hat sie Felgenbrems-Flanken in "", das macht sie sehr resisstent gegen Dellen, da sie dort verstärkt ist. Ich denke, da wirste einiges zu der Felge hier im Forum finden!



dellen sind nicht das problem... brüche machen mich nervös


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Juni 2008)

> willst du wenig Druck fahren und max Grip, dann Highroller oder Minion mit 2ply Karkasse, da wirste so schnell keinen Platten mehr haben und du kannst sogar mit 1,5 Bar fahren wenn du Lust hast...



hmmmmm   
erzählt das mal jemand meinem Hinterreifen?
is nich so davon überzeugt wenn er den Oko hinunter rollt

721 bekomen auch Dellen. Da ist keine Felge davor sicher, aber eine wirklich zu zerbrechen braucht schon nen ordentlichen Einschlag. Also deutlich zu kurz auf ne Rampe springen usw.
Oder halt schlecht eingespeicht, aber da kann die Felge nix für.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Ich war faul
> 
> Warn bei euch keine Gewitter
> Also bei uns hätte ich heut net im Wald sein wollen...



Ne hatten perfektes Wetter den ganzen Tag.
Hab ja nommal auf de Wäbcäm geschaut und in Richtung Oko hats ja net so gut ausgesehen.
Ist aber net zu uns rübergezogen.


Und ne Felge die verdellt reißt net so schnell wie eine die net so verdellt und schneller reißt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2008)

@Batman

ich dachte du schiebst dein Ironhorse nur zum Spaß richtung Tal.... 

Klar bekommt man alles kaputt, hängt euch doch ma nicht so auf meinen Aussagen auf 

Ich wollte nur einen Ratschlag abgeben, aber ihr werdet sicher zugeben das zwischen einen nachgemachten Fat Albert und einen 2Ply Maxxis welten liegen.....
...genauso wie beim Fahrkomfort von 3,5 zu 2 Bar am Ochsenkopf, bei unter 70 Kilo....

...und eine 721er hält auch durchschlägen länger Stand als eine 729er rein Konstruktionsbedingt, sie hat eben die Bremsflanken und baut nicht so breit, imho ist letzteres der Punkt, nebenbei, leichter ist sie auch noch 

Will niemanden was in den Mund legen, sondern nur Konstruktive Ratschläge erteilen, kann man lesen oder einfach am Mausrad weiterdrehen.


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Juni 2008)

mußt ja nich gleich weinen
war nur nen Schwank aus meinem Wochenende 

hatte am WE zwei Platten am HR mit rund 2,8 bar und immer an der selben Stelle. Da ist irgend nen Stein den ich scheinbar immer voll treff


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ..........immer voll treff




Dann trink halt net so viel beim Radfahren.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> mußt ja nich gleich weinen
> war nur nen Schwank aus meinem Wochenende
> 
> hatte am WE zwei Platten am HR mit rund 2,8 bar und immer an der selben Stelle. Da ist irgend nen Stein den ich scheinbar immer voll treff




naja, hock nicht tränenüberströmt da 

das ist mal wieder die Kack Virtuelle Welt, 
wo vieles falsch aufgefasst wird und ohne die vielfallt der Gestikulierung
manches falsch rüberkommt.


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Juni 2008)

ich meins immer so wies da steht  

nächste mal wird nen dicker Vorschlaghammer mitgenommen und der Stein platt gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> nächste mal wird nen dicker Vorschlaghammer mitgenommen und der Stein platt gemacht



Ahh...wirst auch langsam vernünftig 
Aber die bessere Alternative ist natürlich Stein herausnehmen und Hohlraum aufüllen.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber die bessere Alternative ist natürlich Stein herausnehmen und Hohlraum aufüllen.
> 
> G.



da fehlt dann aber irgendwie die genugtuung


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> da fehlt dann aber irgendwie die genugtuung


Naja, was willste machen, Steine brennen eben schlecht...
Und zum kaputthauen wär ich wahrscheinlich zu faul


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2008)

was geht denn so unter der Woche biketechnisch?dachte da an dienstag und mittwoch?

und welcher lettenbruder war denn am sonntag am parkplatz bei kössain


----------



## Jambo12 (9. Juni 2008)

ist wer am samstag nachmittag oben oder sonntag ich bin sa, so oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2008)

Hab heut mal mein RMX wieder vordermannisiert, muß ja langsam mal anfangen was zu tun ....net das der SportaStefan noch vor mir beim Rennen ist. 
Drum werd ich wohl auch mal wieder okolieren.

@Sportastefan: Hab mein Problem schon behoben, war nur ein 1Gigawattmotor locker und hat nimmer richtig positioniert.
Und wie schauts bei deinem Problem aus, weißt schon obste New oder Old Isgc....aufnahme brauchst?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juni 2008)

Nö k.a. hab andere sachen zu tun gehabt. muss ich mich morgen mal schlau machen


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Juni 2008)

Geht das We mal wieder a Tour zam??  

A gemütliche mit ohne Streß 

Dachte da mal an Samstag Nachmittag ....nach dem warmen Frühstück.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juni 2008)

samstag nachm wär ne gute Zeit.

Glaub ich.

Schau ma mal wies wetter wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

Schaut tourenmäßig bei mir eher schlecht am Samstag aus.
Aber heute Abend um 19:30Uhr hätte ich noch Zeit 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2008)

bin wahrscheinlich in österreich


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin wahrscheinlich in österreich



Österreich....des sind doch die die uns nächsten Montag aus der EM kikk´n.
Wollt mir eh noch eine Ösifahne fürs Auto kaufen 
Nach Ösiland hab ich die nächste Zeit (vor LH) auch noch vor zu fahren 

Werd jetzt dann nach der Orbeit noch ein wenig LHtraining machen, weil mit wenig aber richtigem Training braucht man nicht todesfit zu sein 

Und des Laufrad net vergessen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2008)

hmm ja ... wenn mer so spielen wie gestern schmeißt uns österreich raus  

österreich ... wann hast gedacht zu fahrn? nehm mer nochmal nen anlauf für winterberg? 

geht deine hand wieder?

spicak macht jetzt am 28. auf .... wie schauts da mit nem gk / spicak ausflug aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

Komme gerade vom LH training zurrück. Zwar fast schlechteste Bedingungen, aber fast 18min vom Gipfel bis zur Haustür
Da muß ich noch ein wenig arbeiten um auf racetauglich 15min zu kommen
War schon lange nimmer so klatsch naß beim Radeln 

Also was ich auf jedenfall machen will ist die Kombi Wagrain/Schladming.
Steht bei mir an erster Stelle.
Mein Prob ist zur Zeit die Arbeit, bzw. die zuviel Arbeit in zu wenig zur Verfügung stehende Zeit:kotz:
Drum gehen jetzt bis mitte Juli immer nur bestimmte WoEnds.
Dummerweise wäre eins davon des nächste  
Aber des geht ja net, wobei sowas wie Gk/Spicak auch an "fast" jeden anderen auch gehen würde.

G. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

PS: Meine Hand geht wieder zu 90%

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (13. Juni 2008)

so ich bin morgen um 14,00uhr da und bleib bis sonntag 17uhr oder so, wer is am we auch am okopf muss mal meine zeit messen fürn okopf was am rennen so geht^^


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Juni 2008)

> Also was ich auf jedenfall machen will ist die Kombi Wagrain/Schladming.



hier hier hier


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2008)

ich glaub da bist in frankreich wenn der jörg zeit hat


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Juni 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> so ich bin morgen um 14,00uhr da und bleib bis sonntag 17uhr oder so, wer is am we auch am okopf muss mal meine zeit messen fürn okopf was am rennen so geht^^


Hab grade WG-Party zu Ende. Wird also heute nix. Aber vielleicht bin ich morgen zum Sabbern...




...und Fotos machen da. Wollte mal etwas experimentieren. Also nicht erschrecken, wenn ihr auf der Abfahrt geblitzt werdet. Das Rennen hab ich so langsam abgestempelt: Ich musste Vorgestern auf dem Weg zur Uni ne Vollbremsung machen und hatte dabei so richtig brutale Schmerzen. Ich werd also wohl nicht mitfahren, aber wenn mir einer ne gute Kamera in die (heile) Hand gibt, dann könne ich auch Fotos machen...


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Juni 2008)

Moing

wie schauts denn heute Nachmittag aus?   hat außer an Stefan und mir noch wer Lust auf a Runde?


Gk/Spicak wär i a mal dabei .....die chickenwege austesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> hier hier hier






> ich glaub da bist in frankreich wenn der jörg zeit hat




Hmmh, jetzt mußt ich meinen Terminkalender mal rausnehmen und nachschauen.
Wenn des arbeitstechnesch wie geplant schlecht läuft, dann würde nur der 12/13. und der 19/20. möglich sein 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Moing
> 
> wie schauts denn heute Nachmittag aus?   hat außer an Stefan und mir noch wer Lust auf a Runde?




*1300 Silberhaus  *

Stefan, noch einer und ich...


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Juni 2008)

hmn..... silberhaus würd ich a gern mitfahren 
aber wird heut nix.....
aber hat morgen wer lust auf steinwald?


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, jetzt mußt ich meinen Terminkalender mal rausnehmen und nachschauen.
> Wenn des arbeitstechnesch wie geplant schlecht läuft, dann würde nur der 12/13. und der 19/20. möglich sein
> 
> 
> G.



Juli bin ich bei den Froschmampfern


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Juni 2008)

Is ja wettertechnisch nix geworden aus der Tour. 

Aber 3,5 Std. Oko entschädigen!

Waren ne menge Leute da und trocken wars auch  

Durch die neue Strecke haben sich die Leute gut verteilt und man konnte fast immer sein Tempo fahren.

Der Sprung auf der Piste ist ja der Hammer!!!!!!!!

Habe heute das erste mal die Zielsprünge voll genommen .....da hat`s echt Zeit um festzustellen wenn Mann schief kommt.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Juni 2008)

Warn heut im Bikepark Osternohe! kann ich nur empfehlen...spassige Sachen stehn da rum! Sind morgen wieder dort! grüßle!
da Carré!


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juni 2008)

Sind morgen wetterunabhängig am Oko


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> *1300 Silberhaus  *
> 
> Stefan, noch einer und ich...



Silberhaus....da war mein Auto heute auch.
Aber wohl vor euch und nach euch immernoch 

@Batman: Hab ich mir schon gedacht...M. of Hell usw.?

@Kiste: Hmmh....net erschrecken wenn der des nächste mal etwas anders auf der Piste steht und etwas anders vom Winkel ist, fallst du des meinst was ich mein.
Weil morgen wollt ich den eigentlich erst hinstellen da wo er zwangsläufig hinkommt......Eigenläufer 

@Carre, wenn der Lift läuft bin ich auch schon da 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Batman: t...M. of Hell usw.?
> 
> 
> G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kiste: Hmmh....net erschrecken wenn der des nächste mal etwas anders auf der Piste steht und etwas anders vom Winkel ist, fallst du des meinst was ich mein.
> Weil morgen wollt ich den eigentlich erst hinstellen da wo er zwangsläufig hinkommt......Eigenläufer
> 
> G.



Kann mir fast denken wo das Holzteil mal hin soll....dann aber in einem ganz! anderen Winkel.
Werd i dann beim nächsten Oko-Tag sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Kann mir fast denken wo das Holzteil mal hin soll....dann aber in einem ganz! anderen Winkel.
> Werd i dann beim nächsten Oko-Tag sehen.




Wer immer des auf die Piste gestellt hat wußte nicht was er tat 
Und hat mir Arbeit gemacht, des 90kg Teil wieder die Piste hochzuschieben.
Jetzt müßte es richtig stehen.
Konnte ja net 100% testen da die Ausfahrt noch net fertig ist und deswegen die Anlaufgeschwindigkeit noch net genau feststeht.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (15. Juni 2008)

@Jörg du warst heute okopf oder? ich habe dich gesehn glaub ich wo du beim unteren stein kurz vor dem letzten waldstück(also bei der auffahrt mit drop dann) einen kleinen halt gemacht hast. War der kleine bub mitn big hit mit den weisen felgen^^


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2008)

Hmmh...hab heute ja mal an vielen Stellen angehalten, aber an der Stelle hab ich heute denke ich net angehalten....hmmh......vielleicht meine ich jetzt aber auch eine andere.
Oder sollte ich des schon wieder vergesen haben 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2008)

so wieder da ...

wagrain ... naja ... naja rentiert sich eher gar net

leogang wurd ganz schön ausgebaut oben ... lässt sich jetzt schön fahrn ... war geil ... ausserdem gibts jetzt ne strecke von ganz oben  

@jörg ... bin natürlich wieder über deine geliebte Hochkönigbundesstraße gefahrn ...


----------



## Jambo12 (15. Juni 2008)

@eman warst du heute ned am okopf weil da war einer der hatte auch ein Turner dhr mit einer boxxer der hatte so rote haare


----------



## DH-Virus (15. Juni 2008)

@jambo 12 : das war der MERLIN aus Lichtenfels, außerdem ist dem E-Men sein Turner längst an der Wand eingestaubt.


----------



## Jambo12 (15. Juni 2008)

@dh virus dein kumpel hatte aber ned viel glück mit dem vorderrad, obwohl der sturz harmlos ausgeschaut hat


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, jetzt mußt ich meinen Terminkalender mal rausnehmen und nachschauen.
> Wenn des arbeitstechnesch wie geplant schlecht läuft, dann würde nur der 12/13. und der 19/20. möglich sein
> 
> 
> G.


 
wann arbeitest eigentlich in der schweiz?

des sind genau die zwei WEs wo ich net da sein wollte ... aber da ich alpe d´heuz anmeldung verschlafen hab bin ich nun ja wohl doch da  

oder wer bock und zeit auf PdS?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2008)

Ok´e des mit der Frage wo du warst hat sich dann ja erledigt.
Die anderen WoEnds sind bei mir dummerweise keine kompletten WoEnds so wies aussieht zur Zeit. 

Ansonsten weiß ich nur das ich eigentlich nichts weiß 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

gestern war wieder ein Typ da der hatt Fotos gemacht.....hatt son schwarzes Oberteil angehabt. Weiß jemand zu wem der gehört oder wie man an die Fotos rankommt???



mfg


----------



## Azonic-76 (16. Juni 2008)

Hy, wo hat denn der Typ fotografiert?

mfg


----------



## booofrost (16. Juni 2008)

naja halt zum teil unten bei den 2 zielsprüngen, dann so im mittelteil, und gegen nachmittag oben beim start auf den steinplatten.


----------



## Jambo12 (16. Juni 2008)

hi leute ich wollt mal wissen welche zeit ihr so fahrt also meine bestzeit waren 5.46min is des gut für einen 13jährigen?


----------



## littledevil (16. Juni 2008)

Als ich 13 war gabs die Strecke noch nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> @jambo 12 : das war der MERLIN aus Lichtenfels, außerdem ist dem E-Men sein Turner längst an der Wand eingestaubt.


 
du wennst nochmal E-Men schreibst wirst aus bayern verbannt ...

japp meins hängt an der wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2008)

@E-Men: Hast des Laufrad schon im Auto liegen?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Juni 2008)

@E-Men

Warum lohnt sich Wagrain net  

In Saalbach warst net oder? Weißt du trotzdem was von der Strecke n Schattberg runter?

Wie läuft des am WE mim Rennen? Streckenposten etc


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @E-Men: Hast des Laufrad schon im Auto liegen?
> 
> G.



strengt euch bissle an, wir werden am Sonntag Fotojagd auf Euch machen


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @E-Men: Hast des Laufrad schon im Auto liegen?
> 
> G.



du meinst des laufrad was der E-Men mit dem olmeiti bestücken will?
ätsch - ich bin schon für weniger schlimmes aus bayern verbannt worden  

ps: d(m)mei gobl bekommt grad an service, so gegen des ölen, nachdem ich sie eingebaut hatte und ne runde gefahren bin hat man dann schon gemerkt dass sie nur im eck stand, hat a weng gesifft das gute stück. neue dichtungen, neue muffen und a stadtrohr von meiner alten  und dann wird sie wieder fit werden für rekordzeiten  

hab dann aber am we dienst und keine zeit das stück zu testen...
btw war in der saison schon mal einer in bozi? gibts das noch?  

tim


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Juni 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> In Saalbach warst net oder? Weißt du trotzdem was von der Strecke n Schattberg runter?
> :


hat sich da was geändert? am hacklberg-trail?

lg,
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> strengt euch bissle an, wir werden am Sonntag Fotojagd auf Euch machen




Ich bin selber nur mit Kamera unterwegs 

@Emän: Schreib nie im Forum irgendwas das man des net schreiben soll....kannst ja gleich von einer Eisenbahnbrücke spingen ohne Selbstmord machen zu wollen 

G.


----------



## Max 1990 (16. Juni 2008)

Hawidere scho lang nix merh gehört aber i bin wieder da lool!!!
war etz am sonntag ma a kleine runde in stoawoald unterwegs udn ehtu numal etz wirds scho langsam scheiß projekt is etz a fast fertig etz is wieder a bissl zeit fürs biken da!!!    

Mfg MAx


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du wennst nochmal E-Men schreibst wirst aus bayern verbannt ...


@ E-Men: Gut, dass Franken nicht Bayern ist

@Jörg und co.: 
1.Wie siehts eigentlich mittlerweile mit den Startplätzen aus? Wieviele sind weg, wieviele gibts noch? Bin immernoch unentschlossen, ob ich mit Kamera oder mit Rad kommen soll 
2. Wenn man nur Sonntag fährt kostet der Spaß trotzdem 40, oder?
3. Ist eine Anmeldung für nichtkommerzielle Fotomacher nötig?
4. Streckenposten interessiert mich auch.
5. Ist der Lift an den Renntagen für Fahrer reserviert, oder dürfen unverkleidete, faule Menschen auch hoch?


----------



## Jambo12 (16. Juni 2008)

@b.scheuert du warst aber ned am sonntag oben oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> @ E-Men: Gut, dass Franken nicht Bayern ist
> 
> @JÃ¶rg und co.:
> 1.Wie siehts eigentlich mittlerweile mit den StartplÃ¤tzen aus? Wieviele sind weg, wieviele gibts noch? Bin immernoch unentschlossen, ob ich mit Kamera oder mit Rad kommen soll
> ...


 
japp franken is net bayern ... blÃ¶d nur das wir nen frÃ¤nkischen ministerprÃ¤sidenten ham und der okopf in franken liegt  ... ich meint auch mehr die ausweisung in die zone

1. .... anmeldungsmÃ¤ssig warens glaub ich so 180 am freitag (... ab 200 is dicht ... ) ... da aber sicher net alle zahlen/kommen sollts schon hinhauen

2. ja ... das rennen is eigentlich nur sonntag ... samstag is einfach ne zugabe

3. ne sicher net ...

4. wer streckenposten machen will is natÃ¼rlich willkommen... kÃ¶nnt zahlenmÃ¤ssig knapp werden, da die strecke sehr lang ist ... die posten kommen vom skiclub warmensteinach / bergwacht

5. ja ... neben jedem radfahrer is ja nen plÃ¤tzchen frei  zahlen musst aber schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich meint auch mehr die ausweisung in die zone



das ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so einfach. die nehmen nicht mehr jeden.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> 1. .... anmeldungsmässig warens glaub ich so 180 am freitag (... ab 200 is dicht ... ) ... da aber sicher net alle zahlen/kommen sollts schon hinhauen



reservier mir mal einen sonderstartplatz. so wie es ausschaut muss ich samstag nicht arbeiten und die gobel ist auch schon wieder da. 

die 40 euro gelten aber auch für 2 tage liftfahren.


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so einfach. die nehmen nicht mehr jeden.


Noch ist die NPD im Osten nicht für die Einwanderungspolitik zuständig


> die 40 euro gelten aber auch für 2 tage liftfahren.


Ja, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die verletzte Hand beide Tage aushält. Und konditionsmäßig sind beide Tage wahrscheinlich auch nich drin...

@EMan: Danke für die Infos


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> hat sich da was geändert? am hacklberg-trail?
> 
> lg,
> tim



ich mei des..

http://www.saalbach.com/fileadmin/images/PDFs/info_x-line.pdf

meinst des auch?


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit...
Hat morgen wer Lust auf oko oda is oben?


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

werden heut mal oben sein aber ohne Rad.
Mal die Strecke fürs Rennen trassieren etc.pp.

Vielleicht kannst du ja die Schläuche mit bringen und wir könnten dann diese Transaktion abschließen   
 

@ eman tu mal dein Handy einstecken damit ich dich anrufen kann wo du dann steckst.



Hab ja jetzt endlich auch ne KeFü montiert. Hab ja ne andere bekommen als ich bestellt hab und musste da jetzt doch einige modifizierende Maßnahmen einleiten.

Aber jetzt scheints zu passen !!

Eman da fällt mir ein dass ich noch immer deine Seiltrommel hab. Soll ich die dann dem neuen Besitzer geben wenn du schon deine abgeschlünzte Rohloff abgibst?


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juni 2008)

hmm.....ganz ohne rad is doch öde 
also die schläuche sind hier,aber bin mir nu net ganz sicher ob ich komm,weil alleine mag ich net fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2008)

Werde auch oben sein...mit Rad im Auto..weils da immer drin ist.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juni 2008)

@jörg: wie siehts aus?hast dann net a weng lust n bissl zu fahren 

ab wann seit ihr denn eigentlich dorten?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2008)

ich bin heut ab so 1330 am okopf ...

morgen schon früh da ich nur bis 1600 zeit hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich bin heut ab so 1330 am okopf ...
> 
> morgen schon früh da ich nur bis 1600 zeit hab




Gut, laß mal dein Händy auf Ereichbarkeit.

Und des Wichtigste net vergessen 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (18. Juni 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> ich mei des..
> 
> http://www.saalbach.com/fileadmin/images/PDFs/info_x-line.pdf
> 
> meinst des auch?



wahnsinn! das is im großen und ganzen der hacklbergtrail. soweit ich ihn in erinnerung hab. viellecht etwas weniger forstwerg als der "behelfsmethode".

hast du ahnung wie die das machen - der schattbergXpress geht ja nicht bis ganz hoch - ist da dann noch dieses vermallediete schiebestück zwischen den beiden gipfeln?
die strecke sieht ja nun aus als ob sie "bike only" ist.... ich glaub ich muss da nochmal hin in die ecke, dieses jahr.
tim


edit:
http://www.lift.at/NEU-X-LINE.1116.0.html
hat noch nicht offen


----------



## Nitrous-rider (18. Juni 2008)

Meine selbergebaute Kettenführung aus 3 mm Alublech, und einer Schaltwerksrolle, wiegt ca. 100 g


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2008)

Ui ui ui 

Naja zwar nicht schÃ¶n aber selten !!!  

Wieso hast denn keine Boxguide genommen die ist schon fÃ¼r unter 30 â¬ zu bekommen...
http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=idealo&products_id=12216


[Insidermodus on]
Ansonsten ist nur noch ein Wurstbrot  besser... [insidermodus off]


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2008)

An ein Wurstbrot kommt ja mal nichts ran, insidertechnisch. 
Ansonsten fällt mir nur 816,1 dazu ein, aber des liegt ja net im Auge des Betrachters. 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (19. Juni 2008)

ich denke das mit der Schaltwerksrolle wird so nicht dauerhaft klappen, aber kuck halt ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich denke das mit der Schaltwerksrolle wird so nicht dauerhaft klappen, aber kuck halt ma



Jepp das befürchte ich auch.
Da liegt die Kette ruck zuck draussen auch wenn man die rolle noch so nah ans KB stellt. Dann bekommt man sie nur jedes Mal schwer wieder rein wenns außen ist.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An ein Wurstbrot kommt ja mal nichts ran, insidertechnisch.
> Ansonsten fällt mir nur 816,1 dazu ein, aber des liegt ja net im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> G.



Insidertechnisch kommt ja eben nicht nichts an ein Wurstbrot ran weil das Wurstbrot ja viiiiiiel besser ist...   

Nicht nix verwechseln


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Juni 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp das befürchte ich auch.
> Da liegt die Kette ruck zuck draussen auch wenn man die rolle noch so nah ans KB stellt. Dann bekommt man sie nur jedes Mal schwer wieder rein wenns außen ist.



du solltest links und rechts der rolle noch eine scheibe montieren, die die kette auf der rolle hält - dann könnts klappen.
tim


----------



## Nitrous-rider (19. Juni 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ui ui ui
> 
> Naja zwar nicht schön aber selten !!!
> 
> ...



naja.... geldmangel, und ich wollts mir halt selber mal geben... wie man sowas baut...  hab dafür ca. 4 stunden investiert.. anpassen , abmontieren, bohren, raspeln usw.....

außerdem ist sie echt verdammt leicht... leichter als die billige.. (ca. 100 g)

@timvonhof: ja, das mit den scheiben ist ein super tipp... aber da brauch ich ja 45 mm scheiben,  mit 4 mm loch oder so... gibts net oder ??

selberdrehen.. aber ich hab keine drehbank.. 
damals in der berufsschule war eine ..


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Juni 2008)

und denk drann dass du hinten evt noch schalten willst also etwas "luft lassen" damit die ketten linie nicht so arg beeinträchtigt wird....
ich wür mir auch ne boxguide kaufen - 30 sind nicht sooo arg wenn ich mir überlege dafür ca 6h am bike rumzuschrauben...

Tim

@jörg: die gobl funktioniert wieder und sifft nimmer - war aber wohl der erste service den sie in ihrem leben gesehen hat, oder


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> @jörg: die gobl funktioniert wieder und sifft nimmer - war aber wohl der erste service den sie in ihrem leben gesehen hat, oder




Ne ich hatte schonmal Öl gewechselt


Werd auf die dumme Idee mit den häßlichen neuen Smilies gekommen ist, der ist entlassen....natürlch nachdem sein Gehirn rausgeschnitten wurde

@Emähn: Mit deiner Rohloffnabe konnte ich meine Zeit eben beim LH training von 17:50 schon auf 16:20 verbessern

G.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2008)

Mit Wurstbrot wars heut nichts in Pfaben, aber ein geiler Aprikosenkuchen-frisch aus dem Ofen

Hab heut mal meinen neuen LRS auf Steinwaldtauglichkeit getestet.
Hackelstein-Platte-Waldleerpfad ( war heut wirklich leer) AV-Weg und über Vogelfelsen-Pfaben-Platte wieder zurück. 

War wirklich mal wieder lustig im Steinwald zu fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2008)

Ist der AV-Weg wieder ganz.
Bin den dieses Jahr mal gefahren und der war kurz vor den Specksteinen auf einen sehr langem Stück total zermatscht und zerfurcht.

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (19. Juni 2008)

Hab mal für die OKORACEERSTEN in Ihrer Klasse was gebastelt.


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Juni 2008)

@ Virus 
sieht echt stark aus 
gibt 5 von 5 Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der AV-Weg wieder ganz.
> Bin den dieses Jahr mal gefahren und der war kurz vor den Specksteinen auf einen sehr langem Stück total zermatscht und zerfurcht.
> 
> G.



nur 2 kleine sumpfige Stellen, umfahrbar ( aber auch durchfahrbar )


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ Virus
> sieht echt stark aus
> gibt 5 von 5 Daumen



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne ich hatte schonmal Öl gewechselt
> 
> 
> Werd auf die dumme Idee mit den häßlichen neuen Smilies gekommen ist, der ist entlassen....natürlch nachdem sein Gehirn rausgeschnitten wurde
> ...



Neue Smilies?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2008)

Das überfordert mich jetzt

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. Juni 2008)

So servus,

was geht am We? oder sind alle am Oko? .....wobei das ja auch lustig sein könnt.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2008)

So isses.

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Juni 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> So servus,
> 
> was geht am We? oder sind alle am Oko? .....wobei das ja auch lustig sein *wird*.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juni 2008)

so, wie sah denn heut das training aus? hat schon jemand eine klasse zeit in den raum geschmissen?

bin morgen zum zuschauen da, da ich dann heut doch arbeiten musste.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, wie sah denn heut das training aus? hat schon jemand eine klasse zeit in den raum geschmissen?


Wurde wohl noch keine Zeit (offiziell) gestoppt. Bin in etwas weniger als 8 Stunden da. Leider auch nur zum gucken und Fotos knipsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (22. Juni 2008)

man leider nur den 5.platz in der klasse kids1 gefahren mit einer zeit von 5.27.min oder so, aber fürs erste race war es schon ganz gut denk ich mal. Andy wars gestern schön an der bar?


----------



## Nitrous-rider (22. Juni 2008)

ich hab im ersten lauf 5:39 gefahren , und 2. vermurkst (1 sturz und kette reingeklemmt)

leider hab ich den helm vergessen , hab ihn aber schon wieder (danke jörg + andy !!)

fands super nächstes jahr wieder !!

die preisverteilung war aber schon irgendwie mehr als ungerecht. oder ?
der eine hat den edlen giant rahmen bekommen, und der emän nur was kleines....

schlafen konnt ich net.... irgendwie hat da so ne tussi die total dicht war von 12 uhr bis 3 uhr so laut gelacht (oder gelallt), dass mans vom bullheadhous bis zum parkplatz gehört hat.....  alter... wie ein wolf hat die gejodelt... die ganze zeit.. furchtbar

falls jemand auf der strecke oder am parkplatz noch einen einzelnen bremsbelag (mit loch) findet, der gehört zum timo seiner hayes stroker....

@jörg, du hast doch massig bilder oder ?  kannst du mir die von mir per mail schicken ? DANKE !!

war jetz eigentlich der hubschrauber 1 oder 2 mal da ?  und wieviele verletzte gabs ?


----------



## Jambo12 (22. Juni 2008)

hat die wohl deswegen nichtmher gebremst timo seine oder is doch die leitung im arsch?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2008)

@Nitrus: fallste irgendwo auf einem Bild drauf bist schick ichs dir.
Habe nämlich die meiste Zeit gefilmt.

Hubschrauber war 2 mal da.

Hier mal die ersten Plätze.

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (22. Juni 2008)

hier noch 2 schnappschüsse


----------



## Nitrous-rider (22. Juni 2008)

@jambomat: irgendwie ham wir (bzw. ich) seine bremsbeläge net richtig eingebaut, und einer is rausgefallen, und der 2. hat nur in der obenen hälfte gebremst... is net gut..

also insgesamt 3 verletzte oder ? weil einer hat sich doch noch den arm einwickeln lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> die preisverteilung war aber schon irgendwie mehr als ungerecht. oder ?
> und der emän nur was kleines....


Vielleicht wollte er nix großes?! Will wohl nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen. Der versucht sogar, sich unters Absperrband zu ducken, wenn man Fotos von ihm macht:




Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! War schon ziemlich beeindruckend, wie du vorbeigerauscht bist.


p.s.: Wegen den vielen Bilderanfragen: Weitere Bilder vom Rennen gibts irgendwann demnächst mal in meinem Fotoalbum. Ich hab ca. 750 Stück gemacht, die ich erstmal anschauen, aussortieren, komprimieren (momentan ca. 5mb/Foto), und hochladen muss. Wenns so weit ist, meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## dermaddin (22. Juni 2008)

Hey ho,

die ersten Bilder vom 1. Bullhead Mountain Downhill sind sortiert und aufgearbeitet. Die restlichen kommen in bälde nach...

http://www.photo-online.de/00/downhill_oko/


Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Der versucht sogar, sich unters Absperrband zu ducken, wenn man Fotos von ihm macht:
> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! War schon ziemlich beeindruckend, wie du vorbeigerauscht bist.



Ja ja an uns isser auch vorbeigerauscht, aber so schnell dass das Bild nix geworden is  schade dass man net zurückspulen konnt um nochmal zu probieren ein Bild zu machen.





War ein geiles Rennen!!  Da ja hier einige nach Bildern fragen, ich hab auch ein paar gemacht, die gibts hier zu sehen. Ein paar sind sogar was geworden 

Sven


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> War ein geiles Rennen!!


Dito.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was ist aus den verletzten geworden? Hoffe doch, dass bald alle wieder fit sind?!


----------



## Nitrous-rider (22. Juni 2008)

genau ! gute besserung


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2008)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> die preisverteilung war aber schon irgendwie mehr als ungerecht. oder ?
> der eine hat den edlen giant rahmen bekommen, und der emän nur was kleines....


 
naja eigentlich ist es eher grenzwertig wenn man als streckenausstecker erster wird ...

nur der der den rahmen bekommen hat war anscheinend nen echter local der vielleicht öfter als ich dort is ... also auch net viel besser ...

ansonsten ... geiles race ... eigentlich alles gut und chillig abgelaufen. zuschauer gabs auch ... was will man mehr


----------



## Mr.hardtail (23. Juni 2008)

@dermaddin: Super Bilder vom Rennen und alle so gestochen scharf 

Steht schon fest, ob das Rennen nächstes Jahr wieder am Oko ausgetragen wird?


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja eigentlich ist es eher grenzwertig wenn man als streckenausstecker erster wird ...



deswegen hast ja im zweiten lauf ein auf technischen defekt gemacht. 
aber schön bis gefahren. 


@jörg
wo hast du dich eigentlich versteckt. hab dich nirgens gesehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> deswegen hast ja im zweiten lauf ein auf technischen defekt gemacht.
> aber schön bis gefahren.
> 
> 
> ...




Immer überall ein wenig.
Hab dich aber auch net gesehen

@dermaddin: Tolle Bilder

G.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juni 2008)

@dermaddin: super Bilder ! muss da endlich auch mal hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2008)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> die ersten Bilder vom 1. Bullhead Mountain Downhill sind sortiert und aufgearbeitet. Die restlichen kommen in bälde nach...
> 
> ...


 
schöne pics  

darf ich nen link auf fichtlride machen?


----------



## dermaddin (23. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schöne pics
> darf ich nen link auf fichtlride machen?



Ja klar kannst du gerne machen. Eine Namensnennung wäre ganz nett.

Ich habe übrigens noch mehr Fahrer fotografiert. Wenn jemand interesse hat und mir seine Startnummer sagt, kann ich nachsehen ob ich ein Foto von ihm habe.

Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## bengasi-rookie (23. Juni 2008)

@ dermaddin

also wenn du mal zeit, lust und muse hast und dann auch noch über die nummer 129 bzw. 130 stolperst, wär das echt'n ding! 
dank im voraus!

@ all
mal was anderes, was schätzt ihr denn, wieviele echte rookies werden das am sonntag wohl gewesen sein!? ich mein damit eher diejenigen die dort ihr erstes rennen gefahren sind, von mir aus auch ihr zweites... anfänger eben.
hätte mich gern mal mit solchen verglichen, aber die ersten paar zeiten sind für einen waschechten rennbeginner wie mich schon mittel bis stark ernüchternd.

zu eman.... na ich sach mal: nur noch beeindruckend!


----------



## Jambo12 (23. Juni 2008)

@ der maddin ich habe die startnummer 35 gehabt vl. haste ein bild dann schciks mal bitte und mach es auf den link auch drauf^^


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juni 2008)

@maddin: hast du eins von startnummer 154?  (weißes trikot mit rotem aufdruck, rotes demo mit boxxer wc) danke schon mal!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2008)

@Jamba: Hab ja net so Fotos gemacht am WoEnd. Aber von dir hab ich eine
Wirst auch noch in ein wenig anders auf der Fichtlrideseite wohl sehen.







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## juchhae (23. Juni 2008)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Ja klar kannst du gerne machen. Eine Namensnennung wäre ganz nett.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens noch mehr Fahrer fotografiert. Wenn jemand interesse hat und mir seine Startnummer sagt, kann ich nachsehen ob ich ein Foto von ihm habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

wenn du ein bild mit nummer 147 findest, bitte bescheidgeben!  

danke
Yann


----------



## DH-Virus (23. Juni 2008)

RICHTIG Geile Bilder auf der WWW.Fichtlride.de Seite. Absolut Super!!!!!!! (NEWS)
Bilder von der 81 zu mir ,bitte. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## sud (23. Juni 2008)

hab da schnell mal ein paar bilder vom sieger rausgesucht:

beim 1. bild tritt der eman glaub ich grad in den hyperraum ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Virus (23. Juni 2008)

Der EMan gibt sich halt nicht mit einfacher Lichtgeschwindigkeit zufrieden,das muß schon BLITZLICHTgeschwindigkeit san.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juni 2008)

hihi, das mit dem blitz im bild ist echt geil. supernova-portal öffnet sich vorm markus und katapultiert ihn in 4:12 ins ziel.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2008)

@max ... schön das du den ochsenkopf mal wieder besucht hast ... vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder 

@sud ... geiles pic


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @max ... schön das du den ochsenkopf mal wieder besucht hast ... vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder


gerne, hat einen riesenspaß gemacht. auf jeden fall bald wieder. müssen mal wieder den fichtlplat*****re rocken.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (23. Juni 2008)

hat noch irgendwer fotos von mir ??
(startnummer 163, grünes shirt, silberner helm mit kuh-hörner dran, graues scott nitrous bike, weißes vorderrad)...

wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Der EMan gibt sich halt nicht mit einfacher Lichtgeschwindigkeit zufrieden,das muß schon BLITZLICHTgeschwindigkeit san.



Lichtgeschwindigkeit...lächerliche Geschwindigkeit...waaaaaaaahnsinnige Geschwindigkeit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (23. Juni 2008)

174 und 173 gesucht !!!


----------



## Jambo12 (23. Juni 2008)

@Jörg thx für des bild und des andere ist gut geworden, hoffentlich kommt nächstes jahr wieder zum okopf der ixs


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juni 2008)

sud schrieb:


> beim 1. bild tritt der eman glaub ich grad in den hyperraum ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs gewusst, da ist das wurmloch


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2008)

bengasi-rookie schrieb:


> @ all
> mal was anderes, was schätzt ihr denn, wieviele echte rookies werden das am sonntag wohl gewesen sein!? ich mein damit eher diejenigen die dort ihr erstes rennen gefahren sind, von mir aus auch ihr zweites... anfänger eben.
> hätte mich gern mal mit solchen verglichen, aber die ersten paar zeiten sind für einen waschechten rennbeginner wie mich schon mittel bis stark ernüchternd.


 
schwer zu sagen ... bei free men warn auf jedenfall schon nen paar alte hasen dabei die sicher keine rookies sind  und auch sonst net letzter in der hobbyklasse werden....

ochsenkopf is halt eigentlich keine rookiesstrecke, da sie viel zu lang für nen anfänger is und man nen gefühl dafür haben muss wie man die kraft einteilt, wo man treten muss und wo es keinen sinn hat, um rund und schnell runterzukommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2008)

Deine Kette schleuderts ganz schön rum.
Wenn man das so sieht muß man sich schon wundern des dein Rad so leise ist

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2008)

Schaut euch mal des an...Überenergieholzhackeralarm
Und gibt nebenbei noch so einen dummen Kommentar ab wie..."gerade jetzt wo ich net so schnell bin"...oder so ähnlich

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BdXUp9NSJn0

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2008)

naja fast optimal ... die letzte wurzel hätt ich net treffen dürfen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> @Jörg thx für des bild und des andere ist gut geworden, hoffentlich kommt nächstes jahr wieder zum okopf der ixs



Jetzt kannst es dir von der Fichtlrideseite in größer holen.

G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Juni 2008)

@Tricknology: dich hab ich erwischt in meiner Gallery!
@Stylo 77: euch beide hab ich auch, wobei du etwas hinter dem Baum versteckt bist


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2008)

Uahh so viele Beiträge....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juni 2008)

littledevil schrieb:


> @Tricknology: dich hab ich erwischt in meiner Gallery!


habs grad gesehen. geiler schuss! darf ich den nochmal durch meine postproduktionsaktionen in PS ziehen und dann in meine eigene galerie stellen?


----------



## littledevil (24. Juni 2008)

ja klar, kannst du machen!


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juni 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Uahh so viele Beiträge....



allerdings...habs aufgegeben mitzulesen


----------



## DH-Virus (24. Juni 2008)

Schätzungsweise über 200 weitere TopPics findet Ihr auf WWW.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-info/?page_id=8 von steve (brumbrum)


----------



## Max 1990 (24. Juni 2008)

Servus, ja wollt vll sonntag oder so mal am oko schaun aber abwarten wies wetter wird  und ob endlich mein hinterreifen kommt (scheis 24" Reifen)

Mfg max


----------



## Nitrous-rider (24. Juni 2008)

http://www.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-info/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=12230
Hund beim downhillen...


----------



## Asator (24. Juni 2008)

wenn noch jemand welche mit 93 rumfliegn hat bitte her damit..


----------



## Jambo12 (24. Juni 2008)

is des sceise man kann die bilder von WWW.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-info/?page_id=8  ned mal speichern im ortner weil die geschützt sind


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juni 2008)

@Jambo12: ???
das ist das Bild mit dem Hund beim Downhillen:
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/bikpics/...ownloadItem&g2_itemId=12232&g2_serialNumber=3

Und das lässt sich recht gut speichern.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (24. Juni 2008)

ja em sry aber meine bilder also die von mir ned, kann mir da jmd. helfen


----------



## DH-Virus (24. Juni 2008)

rechte Maustaste,klick, und dann" bild speichern unter" , eventll zwischenspeichern


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2008)

der link zu sud´s pics jetzt auf fichtlride ... er hat nen paar sehr geile dinger geschoßen


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Juni 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> is des sceise man kann die bilder von WWW.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-info/?page_id=8  ned mal speichern im ortner weil die geschützt sind



Kann man schon, man muss nur etwas Ahnung vom Programmieren haben.
Ergebnis:Z.b. hier siehste eine Datei von den ersten 50 Startern. Spiel mal etwas mit den letzten Zahlen in der URL-Stelle "itemId=12076" rum. Also z.b. statt "12076" mal "121085" ausprobieren. 
Oder du gibst mir die URL von dem Bild/den Bildern die du meinst, und ich seh mal, was ich machen kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der link zu sud´s pics jetzt auf fichtlride ... er hat nen paar sehr geile dinger geschoßen




Juhuu ich bin auch mal drauf.
Der Beweis das der Wallride funktioniert

Tröger-Engineering vor Tröger-Karosseriebau Banner


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Kann man schon, man muss nur etwas Ahnung vom Programmieren haben.
> Ergebnis:Z.b. hier siehste eine Datei von den ersten 50 Startern. Spiel mal etwas mit den letzten Zahlen in der URL-Stelle "itemId=12076" rum. Also z.b. statt "12076" mal "121085" ausprobieren.
> Oder du gibst mir die URL von dem Bild/den Bildern die du meinst, und ich seh mal, was ich machen kann.


 
mann ... in so nem fall frägt man den fotografien lieb ob man das bild haben kann ... ansonsten läufts unter diebstahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mann ... in so nem fall frägt man den fotografien lieb ob man das bild haben kann ... ansonsten läufts unter diebstahl


Hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass er besser nach dem Copyright, und dann gleich auch nach größeren Bildern fragen sollte. Aber wenn er nur die Fotos von sich selbt haben will?! Immerhin hat der Fotograf bestimmt nicht vorher gefragt, ob er ihn überhaupt fotografieren darf...
Und ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass der Fotograf Stress macht, wenn sich die auf dem Bild befindliche Person das bild selbst klaut.
Meine werden auch noch hochgeladen, dauert aber noch wegen Unistress. und weils verdammt viele sind. Die stehen dann auch zur freien Verfügung für alle, die drauf sind


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Juni 2008)

Das is ja totaler Blödsinn 

Wenn man die Fotos nicht direkt runterladen kann, 
dann hat das schon einen Grund.

Du bzw. er hat jeder Zeit das Recht zu bestimmen, dass die Fotos aus dem Netz genommen werden, aber nicht, sie einfach runterzuklauen.

Außerdem kann man die Fotos doch ganz normal runterladen.
Auf Nachfrage bekommt man dann bestimmt auch ein Exemplar mit ordentlicher Auflösung.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Juni 2008)

ups, doppelt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2008)

copyright heisst in D immer noch urheberrecht und ist als solches unveräußerlich. das einzige, was man abtreten kann sind die nutzungsrechte.


----------



## Jambo12 (25. Juni 2008)

ich habe den kerl da mal ne mail geschrieben das er mir die bilder wenns, geht schicken soll


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Juni 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Uahh so viele Beiträge....



ja...wirklich...


----------



## DH-Virus (25. Juni 2008)

@ obatman  was willstn du hier,ich denk du bist in Frankreich/Schweiz?????


----------



## Nitrous-rider (25. Juni 2008)

@emän:  bei dem link auf der fichtelride-seite von den fotos vom steffen heißt es "Die gewünschte Seite ist nicht erreichbar"    !!?


----------



## TimvonHof (25. Juni 2008)

da kann der emän aber nix drann ändern.
der link passt aber das von arcor zugesagte transfere-volumen der seite wurde überschritten. da hilft nur:
1 einen monat warten
2 den fotographen davon überzeugen die bilder auf ne andere plattform (google, flickr usw) hochzuladen
3 den fotographen davon überzeugen mehr kohle in arcor zu investieren

so long,
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

Ja, verdammt dabei wollte ich doch noch die Bilder von mir runterladen

@Sportastefan: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/bikeattack/ALFAG.HTM


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, verdammt dabei wollte ich doch noch die Bilder von mir runterladen
> 
> @Sportastefan: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/bikeattack/ALFAG.HTM
> 
> ...



 Sehr gut


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2008)

habt ihr denn mittlerweile eine unterkunft?
wenn alles glatt läuft, dann komm ich die erste augustwoch mit einer freundin per wohnmobil hin. sie würde auch ein paar touren mitfahren, was den etwas schwächeren bergauf zugute kommen würde. 
bergab dürfen wir sie dann auch allein lassen.


----------



## sud (26. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, verdammt dabei wollte ich doch noch die Bilder von mir runterladen



werd die bilder heute abend nochmal an anderer stelle ins netz stellen...

konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass arcor da gleich den hahn zudreht


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

sud schrieb:


> werd die bilder heute abend nochmal an anderer stelle ins netz stellen...





G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> habt ihr denn mittlerweile eine unterkunft?
> wenn alles glatt läuft, dann komm ich die erste augustwoch mit einer freundin per wohnmobil hin. sie würde auch ein paar touren mitfahren, was den etwas schwächeren bergauf zugute kommen würde.
> bergab dürfen wir sie dann auch allein lassen.



Fährt die etwa ein Bergamont Evolve Tourenfully...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> habt ihr denn mittlerweile eine unterkunft?
> wenn alles glatt läuft, dann komm ich die erste augustwoch mit einer freundin per wohnmobil hin. sie würde auch ein paar touren mitfahren, was den etwas schwächeren bergauf zugute kommen würde.
> bergab dürfen wir sie dann auch allein lassen.



Ja, hab eben in einer Mail gelesen das wir in der Jugendherberge sind und das ich Kohle überweisen soll.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

@Emän: Dein neues Geheimprojektrad ist dir sicher. Hatten noch ein kleines schwarzes

Dummerweise müßte ich ja weiß bei meinem Geheimprojekt nehmen, weil du schon die andere Farbe hast

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2008)

lb Jörg schrieb:


> @emän: Dein Neues Geheimprojektrad Ist Dir Sicher. Hatten Noch Ein Kleines Schwarzes:d
> 
> Dummerweise Müßte Ich Ja Weiß Bei Meinem Geheimprojekt Nehmen, Weil Du Schon Die Andere Farbe Hast
> 
> G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Juni 2008)

hab mir grad "seasons" reingezogen - netter film, nette bilder....
lg
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2008)

der anfang von seasons is richtig genial


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Fährt die etwa ein Bergamont Evolve Tourenfully...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



nö, wer wäre das denn? doch nicht etwa die frau, die du immer mit rum schleifen musst? (um hier mal keine namen zu nennen) 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, hab eben in einer Mail gelesen das wir in der Jugendherberge sind und das ich Kohle überweisen soll.
> 
> G.



na dann mal flott, nicht das russisch inkasso vor der tür steht.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

Hab so 40min von Seasons angekukkt.....hmmh...könnte spannender sein
Zuviel Gelaber und Veranstaltungszeug des man sich auch anderswo anschauen kann.
Aber teilweise echt schön zum anschauen (zB Matt Hunter)......nur diese schneller laufen lassen ist irgendwie nervig.


@Sportastefan: Ein Wurstbrot ist um Welten besser


G.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2008)

seasons war teils echt etwas langatmig....

das gelaber hat genervt und die ständigen Zeitlupen....hmpf, viel Hype um nix


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

@Emän: Dein Händy ist schon wieder kaputt
Wird des jetzt Sonntag was?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2008)

sonntag ja hmm ja warum net  ... handy is net putt ... war nur lautlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... war nur lautlos



Hmmmh....lautloses Händy, fast so schlimm wie ein bildloser Fernseher

G.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2008)

oder ein Handy ohne Abhebetaste


----------



## sud (26. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



hab die bilder hier: http://www.knockshots.de/album_oko/index.html nochmal reingestellt.
mal sehn, wie lange des gut geht 

@eman: musst halt den link auf fichtlride.de ändern...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Dein neues Geheimprojektrad ist dir sicher. Hatten noch ein kleines schwarzes
> 
> Dummerweise müßte ich ja weiß bei meinem Geheimprojekt nehmen, weil du schon die andere Farbe hast
> 
> G.



??? Wer-Wie-Was-Maschine???


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nö, wer wäre das denn? doch nicht etwa die frau, die du immer mit rum schleifen musst? (um hier mal keine namen zu nennen)



Genau die meinte ich. Das kam mir eben nur sehr bekannt vor, was du da beschrieben hast 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ??? Wer-Wie-Was-Maschine???


 
hrrr hrr ...

wie schauts samstag mit ner klassikertour aus? also mal ohne lift


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Juni 2008)

Oder Steinwald


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2008)

Steinwald geht zur Zeit net.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juni 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Genau die meinte ich. Das kam mir eben nur sehr bekannt vor, was du da beschrieben hast
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



ne ne, so ist es aber bei mir nicht. ich möchte ja, dass sie mitkommt und außerdem hat sie das womo.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> seasons war teils echt etwas langatmig....
> 
> das gelaber hat genervt und die ständigen Zeitlupen....hmpf, viel Hype um nix



ich find die machart einfach schön - kinohafte bilder eben.
wenn ich pornoaction haben will guck ich auch ndw oder sowas 
zwischendurch gibts da wahnsinns einstellungen.
ist halt sowas wie der "jim jarmusch" unter den bikefilmen, mag ich...

aber du hast recht - actionmäßig ist der streifen nix.

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Steinwald geht zur Zeit net.
> 
> G.



Falsch!!! Stawold geht immer!!! 

Hat jemand vernünftige Pedale rumliegen/abzugeben??? 
Weil des schaut besch.... aus mit den Klickis am 7 er


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Juni 2008)

Also dann tu ich mal die BBs aufziehn für morgen...

Wird schon was zamgehn 

Kann aber frühesten so 1330


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, so ist es aber bei mir nicht. ich möchte ja, dass sie mitkommt und außerdem hat sie das womo.



Ok, das mit dem Womo ist natürlich schon ne praktische Sache  

Hab gestern übrigens den Dämpfer vom Stumpjumper kaputt gemacht. Hat so ca. 15km gehalten   Jetzt darfst du keine Luft mehr ablassen, sonst gibts ne Sauerei...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Max 1990 (27. Juni 2008)

Scheis bikemailorder der bringt nix her wart immer noch auf meine reifen!!
Oder hat wer 24" reifen zuhause oder weiß wo man sie schnell bekommt vll am we lool???

Mfg MAx


----------



## Jambo12 (27. Juni 2008)

hey leute etz muss ich schon mal ragen stimmt das, dass da einer beim ixs am okopf ums leben gekommen ist, weil mein nachbar sagte das des im radio gekommen ist?


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juni 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> hey leute etz muss ich schon mal ragen stimmt das, dass da einer beim ixs am okopf ums leben gekommen ist, weil mein nachbar sagte das des im radio gekommen ist?



kann es sein, dass er ein wenig zu viel bier beim radio hören getrunken hat?


@reo
kommt davon, wenn man nur speiseeis fährt. 

das mit der jungen frau muss nur noch klappen. sie hat noch keine feste zusage, dass sie frei bekommt. man (frau) ist aber zuversichtlich.


----------



## Jambo12 (27. Juni 2008)

nein eig. nichd er meinte das da beim fichtelgebirge bei so einem rennen jmd. ums leben gekommen ist, das kam im radio hat er gesagt, darum fragte ich ja ob es jm. weis oder stimmt


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @reo
> kommt davon, wenn man nur speiseeis fährt.



Ich hatte für nen Moment den Eindruck, die würden Magura-Federbeine umlabeln und als Specialized verkaufen...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Juni 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Scheis bikemailorder der bringt nix her wart immer noch auf meine reifen!!
> Oder hat wer 24" reifen zuhause oder weiß wo man sie schnell bekommt vll am we lool???
> 
> Mfg MAx



Ich hätte noch 2 Stück zu verschenken, leider jedoch relativ gebrauchte, aber meiner Meinung noch brauchbare...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (28. Juni 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> hey leute etz muss ich schon mal ragen stimmt das, dass da einer beim ixs am okopf ums leben gekommen ist, weil mein nachbar sagte das des im radio gekommen ist?



Nur einer? Dachte das wären mehr gewesen.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2008)

hmm tour fahrn will schon wieder keiner ... oh mei


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2008)

Echt....lauter Luschen.
Heut ist dummerweise mein Klettertrainingstag, sonnst wäre ich schon dabei.
Aber den kann ich net aussetzen, sonst erleide ich im August ein dilemmer

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Echt....lauter Luschen.
> Heut ist dummerweise mein Klettertrainingstag, sonnst wäre ich schon dabei.
> Aber den kann ich net aussetzen, sonst erleide ich im August ein dilemmer
> 
> G.


das schweigen dilemmer?
gobl funzt - bin die woche mal im g-lände g-wesen. danke.

tim


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> das schweigen dilemmer?
> gobl funzt - bin die woche mal im g-lände g-wesen. danke.
> 
> tim



 Habs extra so geschrieben...man muß sich ja net immer anpassen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm tour fahrn will schon wieder keiner ... oh mei



Der Sportastefan ist gerade auf dem Heimweg und weiß net ob man fahren soll, weil er hat Angst das es zu regnet anfängt.
Voll die Oberlusche
So ich muß jetzt auch los.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max 1990 (28. Juni 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 2 Stück zu verschenken, leider jedoch relativ gebrauchte, aber meiner Meinung noch brauchbare...




Des wär supa vo wo kommst du her oder fahrst du des we vll zufällig sogar ne tour irgendwo 

Mfg MAx


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juni 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> er meinte das da beim fichtelgebirge bei so einem rennen jmd. ums leben gekommen ist, das kam im radio hat er gesagt, darum fragte ich ja ob es jm. weis oder stimmt


Meinste den:





Der is lebend oben angekommen.
Aber den Oko hochjoggen bei dem Wetter is schon verdammt hart!


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juni 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte für nen Moment den Eindruck, die würden Magura-Federbeine umlabeln und als Specialized verkaufen...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



wenn du nicht so verdammt recht hättest. 





gabel ist jetzt gerade mal 4 wochen wieder drin und hat noch keine 300km drauf. geht jetzt zum dritten mal zurück zu magura, wegen dem gleichen problem. und da sie es wahrscheinlich wieder nicht gebacken bekommen, wird danach gewandelt.


----------



## Jambo12 (30. Juni 2008)

mhhh läuft am we was am okopf sind welche dort?


----------



## booofrost (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

sagt mal kennt einer ein laden in Hof/Bayreuther Umgebung der sowas wie nen "Maxxis Minion DH" oder ein vergleichbaren DH Reifen auf Lager hatt, da ich meinen am WE zerfezt hab und heute noch unbedingt nen neuen brauch.........die die ich bis jetzt angerufen hab müssen alle bestellen.


mfg


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2008)

Silberfische in Kulmbach


----------



## booofrost (30. Juni 2008)

wasn dass???


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2008)

gib halt mal Silberfische und Maxxis in Google ein 

http://www.silberfische.net/


----------



## DH-Virus (30. Juni 2008)

radlladen Bayreuth  Oswald Merz Straße!


----------



## DH-Virus (30. Juni 2008)

Beim Radlladen in Bayreuth Oswald -Merz-Straße

War vergangenes Wochenende schon jemand in SPICAK?  Bericht bitte!!!
Will nächstes hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (30. Juni 2008)

eman, stylo und die anderen verdächtigen waren meines wissen da. eman hatte bei den münchnern auch schon was geschrieben, was nicht ganz so positiv war.

sag mal virus, wenn man deine ganzen carbon sachen sieht, arbeitest du bei ax-lightness?


----------



## DH-Virus (30. Juni 2008)

@speedy ;jo


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Beim Radlladen in Bayreuth Oswald -Merz-Straße
> 
> War vergangenes Wochenende schon jemand in SPICAK?  Bericht bitte!!!
> Will nächstes hin.




Ja, der Emän und ich waren auch dort.
Hat mir 2 dicke Blasen eingebracht nach der 6ten Fahrt.
Der Eman wollt eigentlich schon nach der ersten Fahrt nimmer fahren
Mir hats gefallen. Ist net so anstrengend und alles irgendwie voll Kanne rasen.
Ist so ziemlich des Gegenteil vom Oko, wobei zum Schluß der Federweg schon garnet so schlecht war.Bis auf 2Stellen an denen man fast gestanden war (wohl eigene Unfähigkeit) ist alles schön flüssig und halt von Anlieger zu Anlieger heizen.
Wobei 3 Anlieger eher Steilkurven waren.
Und man ist ansich netmal richtig ins schwitzen gekommen wenn man durchgefahren ist (also wenn man net getreten hat )


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eman, stylo und die anderen verdächtigen waren meines wissen da. eman hatte bei den münchnern auch schon was geschrieben, was nicht ganz so positiv war.
> 
> sag mal virus, wenn man deine ganzen carbon sachen sieht, arbeitest du bei ax-lightness?



Bei welchen Münchnern??
Wenn du mir des sagt bringt dich der Emän zwar um, aber egal

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2008)

kurz gesagt ... die alte strecke hatte was besonderes / aussergewöhnliches ... die neue jetzt is ne ansammlung von anliegern ... stellenweise schön zu fahren aber mehr net ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kurz gesagt ... die alte strecke hatte was besonderes / aussergewöhnliches ... die neue jetzt is ne ansammlung von anliegern ... stellenweise schön zu fahren aber mehr net ...



Oder so, die alte war natürlich um Welten + Wurstbrot besser.

@Eman: Morgen kommen vielleicht schon unsere Geheimprojekte

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juni 2008)

ach, schön. ruhe und frieden ist eingekehrt...

apropo geheimprojekt-schaut doch mal: ich hab ne imperiale sturmtruppen einheit überfallen und mir aus seiner rüstung a bullit gebastelt.

tadaaa-tourentauglichkeit ist wieder hergestellt


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

Ahhhh....weiß
Jeder echte Biker sollte ein weißes Rad (oder Rahmen) besitzen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juni 2008)

hehe-jetzt müsst ichs nur noch schaffen, mal wieder heimzukommen...
abwarten, kommt schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (30. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> gib halt mal Silberfische und Maxxis in Google ein
> 
> http://www.silberfische.net/



jau habs gefunden......... bin schnell hin gefahren und hab einen gekauft. war echt ein super tipp von dir!! danke!!!


----------



## speedy_j (30. Juni 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> @speedy ;jo



hab ich doch richtig gedacht. ein arbeitskollege von mir ist mit deinem chef aus der rennsportszene befreundet. daher weiß ich überhaupt, dass ihr in bayreuth sitzt. von daher die vermutung.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei welchen Münchnern??
> Wenn du mir des sagt bringt dich der Emän zwar um, aber egal
> 
> G.



also, auch wenn ich mich jetzt auf ganz dünnen eis bewege, liegt regensburg schon in oberbayern. ich glaub der eman geht fremd und treibt sich noch in anderen regionalen unterforen rum.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ...und treibt sich noch in anderen regionalen unterforen rum.



Ja, dann zähl mal auf

Wobei ja München jetzt net so regional ist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also, auch wenn ich mich jetzt auf ganz dünnen eis bewege, liegt regensburg schon in oberbayern. ich glaub der eman geht fremd und treibt sich noch in anderen regionalen unterforen rum.


 
regensburg und oberbayern ... mann ... ab und zurück in die zone mit dir


----------



## speedy_j (30. Juni 2008)

bin schon weg... wars dann doch die oberpfalz?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bin schon weg... wars dann doch die oberpfalz?



....ne Unterbremen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Virus (30. Juni 2008)

@ jörg& EMan wenigstens paar Sprünge+ Wurzelpassagen ,oder nur Kurven???


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> @ jörg& EMan wenigstens paar Sprünge+ Wurzelpassagen ,oder nur Kurven???



Ansich nur Kurven im neuen Teil.
Des untere Drittel ist die alte Strecke (ab dem Wallride).

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. Juli 2008)

Dann wohl doch lieber Osternohe...


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juli 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also, auch wenn ich mich jetzt auf ganz dünnen eis bewege, liegt regensburg schon in oberbayern. ich glaub der eman geht fremd und treibt sich noch in anderen regionalen unterforen rum.



normalerweise halt ich mich ja raus,
aber SOWAS kann äh DARF man einfach nicht sagen ....

das mit dem markus stimmt 

aber wir wollen einfach nicht nur in der oberfalz schreiben , so als grenzgänger


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Juli 2008)

eman gehst du wieder mal zum geisskopf?


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> normalerweise halt ich mich ja raus,
> aber SOWAS kann äh DARF man einfach nicht sagen ....
> 
> das mit dem markus stimmt
> ...



deswegen ja auch das dünne eis. ich weiß ja noch aus meinen allgäu zeiten, dass die alles oberhalb der donau schon zu preußen zählen


ok ok, dann wird die oberfalz halt ohne "p" geschrieben.


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juli 2008)

jop. da gibts nur oberbayern und dann 
, na oberhalb der donau preussen des geht ned man sollte noch nen radius um die donau machen so sagmer mal 20 kilometer rum oder so  , dann gehört riedenburg noch genau dazu 

wo kommt´ihr alle nochmal her ?
franken ?
oberphFaltz ?
wo isn hier die grenze ?  gruß


:duckundweg:


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. Juli 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> wo kommt´ihr alle nochmal her ?
> franken ?
> oberphFaltz ?


Ostwestfalen. Mein Einbürgerungsantrag liegt noch bei der Regierung von Oberfranken

Ist jemand am Freitag am Oko? Oder gibts eine Alternative am Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## decolocsta (1. Juli 2008)

Playstation


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. Juli 2008)

Nicht gut. Hab nichtmal nen Fernseher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. Juli 2008)

Armes Deutschland


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2008)

@Eman: Unsere Geheimprojekte sind da......und Urlaub ist auch kein Prob, also fahren wir nach Ösiland oder in die Schweiz

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ach, schön. ruhe und frieden ist eingekehrt...
> 
> apropo geheimprojekt-schaut doch mal: ich hab ne imperiale sturmtruppen einheit überfallen und mir aus seiner rüstung a bullit gebastelt.
> 
> tadaaa-tourentauglichkeit ist wieder hergestellt



ja neee....da bist du mir fei mit deinem 1-kettenblatt-ding viel sympathischer


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2008)

War eben in Kleinsüdafrika Rahmen abhohlen....natürlich in den verschiedenen Einwohnerfarben

G.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2008)

Was die alle mit diesen Morewoods haben....


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War eben in Kleinsüdafrika Rahmen abhohlen....natürlich in den verschiedenen Einwohnerfarben
> 
> G.


 

naja jetzt dürft ihr noch raten wer welches projekt verfolgt 

@jörg... sag mal was zu deinem zeitplan für schweiz oder österreich


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War eben in Kleinsüdafrika Rahmen abhohlen....natürlich in den verschiedenen Einwohnerfarben
> 
> G.



die muss man ja mit normaler schaltung fahren 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja jetzt dürft ihr noch raten wer welches projekt verfolgt



eisdielenposen?


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja jetzt dürft ihr noch raten wer welches projekt verfolgt



der markus tut sich noch ein zweites izumu aufbauen weil ein weisses hat er noch nicht  

das andere ist dann shova oder mbuzi


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg... sag mal was zu deinem zeitplan für schweiz oder österreich



Hab alle Zeit der Welt...müßmer uns mal überlegen.

@Speedy: Hauptsache leicht und schalten will ich sowieso net. Außer mal vor der besagten Eisdiele
Wiegt übriegens 4,83kg mit 1m langem Dämpfer in Größe L und des Mbuz 3,86kg (beides mit noch ein wenig Verpackungsmaterial gewogen).

@Deco: Man braucht mindestens 1 Rad mit nur einem Gelenk

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Deco: Man braucht mindestens 1 Rad mit nur einem Gelenk
> 
> G.



 stimme dir zu....


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2008)

hmm ... ich hab  beim dhler 4,73 kg gemessen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... ich hab  beim dhler 4,73 kg gemessen ...



Hast ja nur ein popeliges S

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War eben in Kleinsüdafrika Rahmen abhohlen....natürlich in den verschiedenen Einwohnerfarben
> 
> G.



was soll das denn jetzt ?

meins fährt schon


----------



## speedy_j (3. Juli 2008)

@jörg
die argumente lass ich mal gelten und mit der eisdiele hast du ja recht. man muss runter schalten um gesehen zu werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was soll das denn jetzt ?
> 
> meins fährt schon




Haben unsere ja erst auf der Heimfahrt von Spicak bestellt.......und des unter Begehen einer Straftat.
Hoffentlich ist des kein Böses Omen


@Emän: Dein kleines Schwarzes müßte jetzt Schnellspannerkompatibel sein....bin extra schon so früh dafür aufgestanden
Geht auch ganz ohne Elektroingeneuer(oder Techniker)methode.....also Rahmen auseinanderdrücken und so
Hier damit du mal wieder was aus 100km Entfernung von deinem neuen rad zu sehen bekommst.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2008)

schön gemacht


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juli 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es Sinn macht morgen, d.h. einen Tag nach dem Regen am oko zu fahren, oder sind z.b. die steine/holzelemente noch zu rutschig?


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Juli 2008)

Hm weiß net wie heftig der Regen am OKO war und wieviel von der Strecke übrig is, weil in BT wars ja schon etwas mehr 

Und in Weidenberg fast nix....

Am besten ausprobieren und berichten


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2008)

So isses


@Eman: Hab eben ganz vergessen zu erwähnen das ich den guten nagelneuen Schnellspanner auf dem Bild gegen einen normalen Xt-Spanner tauschen würde.
Des ist nämlich ein überlanger Schnellspanner in genau der Länge wie du ihn brauchst, weil ein normaler schaut netmal ganz durch....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Juli 2008)

Fahma morgen ne Tour 

Steigerwald...


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Juli 2008)

Ja also morgen oder Sonnentag ne Tour da wär i dabei...wenn was zam geht


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2008)

Mein Switch ist seit einer Woche zerlegt und die von Hibike liefern net...netmal einfachste Artikel die auf Lager sein sollen

Hab aber meine Stütze jetzt raceready

Muß morgen eh auf den 70Geb. von meiner Tante drum wird wohl eher Sonntag mein Radtag.

Und im Steigerwald nicht die Wege verlassen und querfeldein fahren

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und im Steigerwald nicht die Wege verlassen und querfeldein fahren
> 
> G.



Fahre ja mit Touren-Helm damit i auch mal ne Vollbremsung machen darf 
Und dann geht auch mal quer beet i O 

Race ???


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2008)

@Hr. Zintl: Ich kann sie niergens finden.
Schau so muß des ausschauen, nur halt in deiner, zum Glück anderen Klasse

http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/sbm/START102.HTM

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2008)

@Hr. Wanitzek ... kann sie auch net finden ...

hab per überweisung gezahlt ... da mir 3 euro kreditkartenzuschlag dann doch zu viel warn

hmm auf was lass ich mich da nur ein ... so wenige starter ... ich hoff mal du bist net vor mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Hr. Wanitzek ... kann sie auch net finden ...
> 
> hab per überweisung gezahlt ... da mir 3 euro kreditkartenzuschlag dann doch zu viel warn
> 
> hmm auf was lass ich mich da nur ein ... so wenige starter ... ich hoff mal du bist net vor mir



Blabla........hoch³.
Bist ja eh in einer anderen Gruppe. Und wenn kein Davoser dabei ist in deiner Klasse, dann fährst du ums Treppchen.

Heut abend haben mich doch 3 so Fußgängermädels, an der schnellsten Stelle, die sich für keine Seite entscheiden konnten und ein paar Autos auf der Strecke, mitten im Wald, und der nasse Boden über 30sec. gekostet
Und dabei war ich danach so fertig wie nie

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/sbm/START102.HTM
> 
> G.



hab grad keine zeit um nachzuschauen. um was gehts denn da?
ich werd wohl in den nächsten wochen mal ein wenig mehr tagesfreizeit haben. da wäre dann hier und da noch ein wenig platz für sportliche aktivitäten.


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juli 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hm weiß net wie heftig der Regen am OKO war und wieviel von der Strecke übrig is


Ich weiß es seit heute. Also: v.a. im ersten Abschnitt(die 250m unterm Lift) merkt man schon deutliche Auswaschungen und "Regenrinnen". Hat sich im Laufe des Tages von den max. 15-20Fahrern allerdings wieder etwas zusammengefahren. Mehr freie Wurzeln bzw. sind die rauer geworden, weil die Erde drum herum weggespült wurde. Sonst insgesamt auch ausgewaschener und auch um 17Uhr wars noch ziemlich feucht an einigen Stellen. 
Kurz: Oko is noch okoartiger geworden


@ Jörg und Co.: 1. Soll die Kurve für die "Nicht-Plattenfeld-Fahrer" ca. 150m nach dem Start so bleiben? Ich dachte, das war nur fürs Rennen
2. Sollte der Kicker auf der Skipiste nicht weiter nach unten ins steilere Stück? Dann könnte man die auch etwas flacher machen...
3. Anlieger um den 1. größeren Sprung nach dem Wallride (der mit der steilen verwurzelten Landung) braucht glaub ich ne neue Befestigung. Sah zumindest im Vorbeifahren so aus, als wenn das auseinanderfällt.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juli 2008)

Kann mir net vorstellen das mal Regen den Oko gleich schlimmer macht, schau ma wie oft im Jahr es regnet, irgendwann müsste demnach die Oko Strecke andersrum gehen ebenso wie der Lift...klar wäscht es sich aus, aber net nach 2 Tagen Regen...aber vllt. seh ich das ja auch grad falsch, war ja heute net oben


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber es muss wohl ordentlich geschüttet haben da oben. Hab auch einige recht tiefe Pfützen gesehen. Und gerade bei den ersten 200m fand ich schon, dass einiges an Sand runtergespült wurde. Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass ich das letzte mal vor ca. einem Monat gefahren bin. Und zum Rennen waren ja recht viele da...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich weiß es seit heute. Also: v.a. im ersten Abschnitt(die 250m unterm Lift) merkt man schon deutliche Auswaschungen und "Regenrinnen". Hat sich im Laufe des Tages von den max. 15-20Fahrern allerdings wieder etwas zusammengefahren. Mehr freie Wurzeln bzw. sind die rauer geworden, weil die Erde drum herum weggespült wurde. Sonst insgesamt auch ausgewaschener und auch um 17Uhr wars noch ziemlich feucht an einigen Stellen.
> Kurz: Oko is noch okoartiger geworden
> 
> 
> ...




Mal zu 2: Ins Steilere mußt du ja reinspringen. Kann aber sein das er noch einen Meter nach unetn muß um sicher reinzukommen....aber keineswegs flacher.

Zu 3: Was Fällt auseinander?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab grad keine zeit um nachzuschauen. um was gehts denn da?
> ich werd wohl in den nächsten wochen mal ein wenig mehr tagesfreizeit haben. da wäre dann hier und da noch ein wenig platz für sportliche aktivitäten.



Wäre ja beinahe untergegangen:

http://www.eurobike.ch/

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wäre ja beinahe untergegangen:
> 
> http://www.eurobike.ch/
> 
> G.



hatte mittlerweile schon ein wenig zeit. trotzdem danke. ist mir aber ein wenig zu viel geld für einen tag bergabfahren.


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zu 3: Was Fällt auseinander?
> 
> G.


Fahr einfach mal runter. 
An der beschriebenen Stelle konnte man immer um den Sprung rumfahren bzw. um den Landehügel. Da lag außen in der Kurve ein Stück Baumstamm und Erde davor, sodass eine leichte Steilkurve entstanden ist. Der Stamm fehlt glaub ich, und die Erde war nass. Und weil einige mit blockierendem Hinterrad in die Kurve gebremst haben, sieht die Stelle ziemlich umgepflügt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2008)

hmm nicht mehr geheimprojekt scheitert am umwerfer ...

nix mit tour heut


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm nicht mehr geheimprojekt scheitert am umwerfer ...
> 
> nix mit tour heut



Brauchst wohl einen fürs Tretlager.
Hast doch eh die 1Kettenblattkraft bei so einem leichtem Rad

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2008)

ne ... so nen umgedrehtes ding das net so hoch baut ...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all bin wieder da.

Ich hätt noch so nen Umwerfer LX... wenn der genügt.

Nen FD-M580A Topswing also der der zeimlich weit unten am Sitzrohr festgeschraubt wird vom Slayer in fast neu.
Kannst ja mal testen.



@ Jörg was macht dein Rollercoaster bzw. dein Geheimprojekt?

Einen nachteil des Rollerc haben wir noch bei der letzten Tour erlebt. Hatte nen Stein im Coaster aber seit dem ist des nie mehr passiert...


@ all: Geht heut tourentechnisch was?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2008)

hmm ... so kurz warst am garadasee 

japp ... so nen umwerfer brauch ich ... 

tourentechnisch ... hmm weis net ob ich das bike fertigbekomm ... und dann müsst dein umwerfer noch passen


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juli 2008)

okee also so ab ca. 1630 steinwald.

wenn sonst noch wer mit will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2008)

so ... bin 1600 bei dir ... bin mal gespannt was alles so auseinanderfällt


----------



## Jambo12 (6. Juli 2008)

heute okopf war super bissl feucht der boden uhndholz steine alles trocken konnte man richtig gut runter fahren^^


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2008)

moorhühner ...


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Juli 2008)

kauft sich mal eben ein moorhuhn... neid


wobei das kleine schwarze in ner anderen farbe auch gut kommen tät - orange oder so 

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2008)

naja izimu und lapierre haben net zusammengepasst ... hab den umstieg immer net verkraftet und bin mitm lapierre heuer schon oft auf die nase geflogen .. das babymoorhuhn is da gefühlsmässig sehr viel ähnlicher 


lapierre funzte einfach zu gut ... irgendwie aber ne dummheit ... von hightech vpp auf lowtech hoher drehpunkt zu wechseln


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juli 2008)

eman, was hast denn mit dem lappiere gemacht?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2008)

Oh, was seh ich denn da. Ein Messingblech im Sitzrohr damit die Stütze paßt
Und nicht passende Beläge zu den Scheiben an der Bremse.
Schöne Nokons an der Lenkerferbedinung

@Speedy: Na, des La Pierre kommt an die Wand wo die ganzen anderen Rahmen auch hängen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juli 2008)

Stimmt des Messingblech sticht schon sehr unschön raus 

Ansonsten hoff ich dasst endlich mal Glück mit da Gobel hast.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Na, des La Pierre kommt an die Wand wo die ganzen anderen Rahmen auch hängen
> 
> G.



irgendwas mach ich falsch, meine räder müssen alle noch gefahren werden, bevor ich sie endgültig abschreiben kann.

will aber gar net jammern. überlege mittlerweile ja auch, ob ich noch mal kräftig investiere soll und nerve einen bekannten mechaniker mit meinem problemen, obwohl er schon die lösung hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2008)

wenn ich weiß das das moorhuhn passt werd ich ihn verschenken  für an die wand ist er zu schad ... hab mir beim zerlegen dauernd gedacht was ich für nen narr bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn ich weiß das das moorhuhn passt werd ich ihn verschenken  für an die wand ist er zu schad ... hab mir beim zerlegen dauernd gedacht was ich für nen narr bin



Fallst du ihn verschenkst, dann gib ihn mir.
Weil ich kann aus den Rohren verschiedene Spacer drehen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juli 2008)

die wären auf jeden fall leicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2008)

hehe die nächsten wochen hätt ich netmal zeit heimzufahrn um dir den rahmen zu schenken

11. - 13.7 saalbach

17. - 20.7 davos

27. - 2.8. les gets
3. - 4.8. irgendwas in der schweiz
5. - 11.8. lenzerheide

15. - 17.8 semmering 24 h DH

... freizeitstress


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juli 2008)

@eman-wieso isn die fox nimma im izimu?? die hat doch gepasst?


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juli 2008)

hatterkaputtgemachtsupperauslaufen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2008)

@tom ... musst du net lernen 

die fox war beim service ... und ist ohne steckachse zurückgekommen ... deshalb ist sie noch nicht wieder drin


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2008)

http://www.parsenn.ch/files/Sommer/Events/MjcyMg/ridetheday.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2008)

Darf man dann garkeine Doppelbrücke fahren oder darf man nur als Rohlofffahrer keine Doppelbrücke haben
Was zum Geier haben die sich da gedacht.....hast am Morehuhn ja 1.5.
Weil deine Fox und deine 888 darfste net fahren, aber eine 200mm Travis schon

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Juli 2008)

he jörg...
warum bist du um die uhrzeit eigentlich wach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> he jörg...
> warum bist du um die uhrzeit eigentlich wach?



Naja, wach ist was anderes

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Darf man dann garkeine Doppelbrücke fahren oder darf man nur als Rohlofffahrer keine Doppelbrücke haben
> Was zum Geier haben die sich da gedacht.....hast am Morehuhn ja 1.5.
> Weil deine Fox und deine 888 darfste net fahren, aber eine 200mm Travis schon
> 
> G.



Des war auch des 1. was mir beim querlesen aufgefallen ist...

Komisch komisch


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Des war auch des 1. was mir beim querlesen aufgefallen ist...
> 
> Komisch komisch



Echt, des kann man auch querlesen.
Wußte net das es so Dinger, dessen Name mir jetzt net einfällt,  auch mit Buchstaben gibt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juli 2008)

Es gibt so vieles mit Buchstaben..., sogar Suppe


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Es gibt so vieles mit Buchstaben..., sogar Suppe




....und Salat. (um den Vegetariern gerecht zu werden)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Darf man dann garkeine Doppelbrücke fahren oder darf man nur als Rohlofffahrer keine Doppelbrücke haben
> Was zum Geier haben die sich da gedacht.....hast am Morehuhn ja 1.5.
> Weil deine Fox und deine 888 darfste net fahren, aber eine 200mm Travis schon
> 
> G.


 

sehr sehr strange das alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (9. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... musst du net lernen


----------



## Magister (10. Juli 2008)

Samstag wer am Oko?

Timo


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juli 2008)

Eher Sonntag als Samstag. Aber was das Wetter macht is ziemlich fraglich... Vielleicht bin ich auch erst Montag da.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

Ei

HAb jetzt mal mitn Supah Gee ne Tour ausgemacht.
Treffpunkt um 1500

Ort wiss ma noch net 

Wenn jemand mit will muss er sagen wo ma fahren könnten und dann darf er da auch mit


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2008)

Fahrt mal übern Ochsenkopf.....bin da heute um Reifentests zu machen.
Und ab wenn der Lift zu macht beim Hänky.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

Roafentests??

Ab wann bist denn oben?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Roafentests??
> 
> Ab wann bist denn oben?



Fahre direkt von der Arbeit aus hin.
Höre so um 1,2 Uhr auf (=12:10).


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

Okee dann treff ma uns um 1500 in Fleckl für ne Tour.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juli 2008)

Wie ich gerade mit Erschrecken feststellen musste, findet am Sonntag ein "Radsporttag rund um den Ochsenkopf" statt. Da bei dem MTB-Rennen im Rahmen dieser Veranstaltung auch 2 mal die DH-Strecke gekreuzt wird, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob die Strecke an diesem Tag gesperrt bleibt oder besondere Vorfahrtsregelungen bestehen werden?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2008)

Road Rash.....Kreuzungsverkehr wird aus dem Weg gerammt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, immerhin hab ich den Fullface und ne Platikrüstung an.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2008)

Vom prinzipiellen gilt am Berg immer was von oben kommt darf vorher runter.
Kommt von der Logik her das unten mehr hinpassen wie oben
Ist wie beim Bus, da läßt man auch erst die raus die drinn sind und dann erst die rein die rein wollen.

Aber da wird dann schon wer stehen, ein Streckenposten, und dem Rennen Vorfahrt gewehren.
Soviel Rücksicht sollte man dann da schon nehmen.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2008)

Der Sprung auf der Skipiste ist jetzt einen Meter nach vorne gesetzt.
Geht jetzt voll locker in die Landung.
Und ist so sanft das man bei der Landung garnet merkt das man in der Luft war.

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Geht jetzt voll locker in die Landung.
> Und ist so sanft das man bei der Landung garnet merkt das man in der Luft war.
> 
> G.


Sagt der, der's gebaut hat. Fährste denn mit Vollgas drüber? Bin mit etwas anbremsen letztes mal schon ca.6m weit gekommen...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2008)

Reicht auch mit net Vollgas.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2008)

oh-habts des scho gsehn? jetzt gibts scho avalanche-trophy-Brixen-Werbung in den zeitschriften...na, ob des was wird??

hat eigentlich wer was vom 21. bis 04. vor?? is meine einzige möglichkeit, was zu machen..
(bis auf ende September/anfang oktober, da werd ich nämlcih gehörig blau machen..)

schäine griaß, 
da otti


----------



## Jambo12 (15. Juli 2008)

geht hier nichts mehr oder warum schreibt keiner mehr rein?


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2008)

Maschine kaputt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> geht hier nichts mehr oder warum schreibt keiner mehr rein?




mehr


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2008)

mehr


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2008)

oh mei ... ich glaub wir liegen im sterben 

saalbach am WE war geil ... spielberghaus is chillig


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2008)

vorhin war ich im Steinwald, aber mehr tourenmäßig
trotz des vielen Regens am WE war fast alles trocken und super zufahren

-liegt also noch nicht alles im sterben


----------



## Vietze (15. Juli 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> vorhin war ich im Steinwald, aber mehr tourenmäßig
> trotz des vielen Regens am WE war fast alles trocken und super zufahren
> 
> -liegt also noch nicht alles im sterben



Servus!

Kommst du aus der Gegend?

mfg


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

Jepp gestern Kössaine war auch alles trocken.

Aber Achtung, auf dem Warmduscher-Dh (richtung. Kössain) haben sie jetzt echt tiefe und unangenehme Wasserablaufquerrinnen rein gemacht.

Hab da gestern sogar nen Mountainbiker überhohlt der da sein Rad mehr oder weniger drüber gehoben hat. !!!


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab da gestern sogar nen Mountainbiker überhohlt der da sein Rad mehr oder weniger drüber gehoben hat. !!!



du hast dein rad schneller an ihm vorbei getragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

Genau 

Nee die sind blöd weil sie zu kurz zum durchsurfen sind von daher muss man immer drüber springen und da gibt dann halt beim Gelegenheitsmountainbiker Probleme.


Ah und da Eman is scho wieder in der Zeitung drin

http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,872409


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2008)

Pohhh...gräßliches Foto

Und diese ominösen Gräben am Warmduschertrail gibt es übriegens nur in Stefans imaginärer Fantasiewelt.
Mit der Meinung bin ich übriegens nicht alleine.....mein Freund Harvey ist der gleichen Meinung.

Also bis Sonntag dann.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub deinen Harvey müssen wir mal ne Blindbrille kaufen (Scheinbrille)


----------



## littledevil (16. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp gestern Kössaine war auch alles trocken.
> 
> Aber Achtung, auf dem Warmduscher-Dh (richtung. Kössain) haben sie jetzt echt tiefe und unangenehme Wasserablaufquerrinnen rein gemacht.
> 
> Hab da gestern sogar nen Mountainbiker überhohlt der da sein Rad mehr oder weniger drüber gehoben hat. !!!



Die haben doch den ganzen Weg verbreitert und mit Kies aufgefüllt, kann man doch jetzt fast mit dem Auto hochfahren


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2008)

Vietze schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Kommst du aus der Gegend?
> 
> mfg



ja!

Tirschenreith


----------



## Max 1990 (16. Juli 2008)

Servuuus also llangsam gehts mit den scheiß bike mailorder in kas ei hab imma noch kein hinterreifen. 

@ Vietze komm aus friedenfels  Hab euch irgendwie noch nie in stoawold gesehn 

Mfg MAx


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

Oh man wenn man der Wetterbericht fürs Woend sieht wirds eínem ja schon wíeder schlecht.

Hat jemand was vor bei gutem Wetter.

@ Max was hast denn für Roafen bestellt?

@ litteldevil Jaja voll krass obwohl es auf dem Weg doch eigentlich nie Probleme mit Errosionen und Wasser gab.

Ist jetzt voll die Waldautobahn (noch eine)

Achja von der Forsthütte weiter unten richtung Wackelstein aus sind sie auch mit schweren Gerät (Kettenfahrzeug !!!) am Trail gewesen. Der ist zwar noch nicht total im Eimer aber den schaffen sie auch schon noch


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juli 2008)

aber keine sorge stefan, der förster wird euch schon mal wieder drauf hinweisen, das ihr mit euren räder alles kaputt macht.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

Ja genau... des kommt dann noch dazu und dann wird von einem Verständnis erwartet.

Oh mei...


----------



## Max 1990 (17. Juli 2008)

Stinknormale bettys in 24" glaub 46 a 
Sind die wirklich sooo besonders lool

Aber wenn des scheis wetter ma bessa wird und meien reifen da sind könnt ma mal wieder ne runde drehn 

Mfg MAx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ litteldevil Jaja voll krass obwohl es auf dem Weg doch eigentlich nie Probleme mit Errosionen und Wasser gab.
> 
> Ist jetzt voll die Waldautobahn (noch eine)



Erosionen sehe ich meist erst bei den aufgekiesten Wegen, massiver Granit ist da doch nicht so anfällig

Die meisten Wege im Steinwald und Fichtelgebirge waren vor 15 Jahren auch noch Singletrails.... ach waren das noch Zeiten bevor die Stürme und dann die Harvester kamen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

Ja ja früher muss es ein wahres Paradis gewesen sein 

@max 46a ?

Hat jetzt Schwalbe auch schon Zahlen als Härtebez. Die neuen Triple-Compound gibts doch eh nur noch in einer Mischung oder?


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Juli 2008)

Triple Compound sind doch 3 Mischungen in Einer.... 

Die weiche is Guey Glue


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

Ja scho aber Triple Compound gibts ja net in weicher Triple oder harter 3-fach Mischung.


----------



## Vietze (18. Juli 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> Tirschenreith



Fährst du von TIR aus zum O-Turm oder parkst du dein Auto in Pfaben oder MAK-Haus?!



> @ Vietze komm aus friedenfels  Hab euch irgendwie noch nie in stoawold gesehn



Is ja gleich ums Eck 

Ja, so oft bin ich jetzt mangels richtigen Rades auch noch nicht gefahren. Ich quäl mich halt derzeit noch mit einem älteren Merida rum. Zudem fehlt mir derzeit die Freizeit. Ich mach Ferienarbeit im 7 Tage Schichtbetrieb und hab in der Woche 1-mal frei...
Aber danach hab ich Kohle für ein Bike und auch Zeit!!!


Welche Wege nehmt ihr am Steinwald? Ich bin jetzt immer vom MAK Haus zum Oturm und dann den Naturlehrpfad zum Waldhaus. Von da aus gibts dann zwei Wege zum Parkplatz in Pfaben. 
Entweder weiter den Naturlehrpfad oder die alte Steinwaldstraße. Die geht gleich rechts neben dem Wildgehege runter, ist nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber schnell. Muss man aber etwas aufpassen, weil da auch gelegentlich welche raufradeln.





> Aber wenn des scheis wetter ma bessa wird und meien reifen da sind könnt ma mal wieder ne runde drehn



Wäre ich auch mal dabei!


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

Heute kleine Runde?


----------



## franzam (18. Juli 2008)

@Vietze: wenn ich Tour fahren, dann von Tir aus. Selten mit dem Auto ( nur wenn ich das schwere Bike nehm )


----------



## franzam (18. Juli 2008)

Hab mein Speci umgebaut, das SX Trail, war mir als Weichei doch zu hardcore  

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/141160]
	
[/URL]


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2008)

so ... davos überlebt ... 

war die reise wert ... aber recht teuer und kompliziert ...

küblis -> davos 45 minuten mit der eisenbahn für 30 franken ...
davos -> gipfel tageskarte für 40 franken ... bergbahn mit umstieg in der mittelstation 

startposition war eher zufall und naja ... recht glücklich haben wir uns net angestellt 

im rennen dann (nach startschwierigkeiten) das beste draus gemacht ... der jörg hatte leider nen platten

strecke leider nicht sehr selektiv ... also relativ einfach

trocken wars auch net ganz -> foto

ergebnisse: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/sbm/#Marke4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2008)

Man du hast wenigsten nur ein Gelenk

War ansich echt eine Erfahrung wert.
Ziemlich rasante Strecke und puschende Zuschauer.
Sartaufstellung hatte ein wenig was von Kindergarten.
Ansonsten normales Dreckaufkommen, Standartreifeaufschlitzer und die klassischen Felgensteinschlagdellen.

Rennleistung absolut zufriedenstellend....Ausgang weniger

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juli 2008)

Sieht bissl dreckig aus 

Nächste Woche fahr ich von der Zugspitze zum Watzmann.....bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter 

Dann müss ma a mal wegen LH ne Sitzung machen oder


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2008)

@Emän: Der war vorm Ziel wirklich knapp hinter dir.....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Sieht bissl dreckig aus
> 
> Nächste Woche fahr ich von der Zugspitze zum Watzmann.....bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter
> 
> Dann müss ma a mal wegen LH ne Sitzung machen oder



Könn´mer ja mal ein Käff´chen trinken.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Der war vorm Ziel wirklich knapp hinter dir.....
> 
> G.


 
der war stellenweise schon sehr viel näher


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Nächste Woche fahr ich von der Zugspitze zum Watzmann.....bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter


 
das du wieder so todesfit wie letztes jahr bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juli 2008)

genau 
wenigstens bergauf


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juli 2008)

Juhu Jörg und Eman sind wieder da. 

Ja wegen LH sollt mer unbedingt mal ein Briefing abhalten 
Jörg wann hast denn die Woche Arbeit aus, oder machst jetzt gar nix mehr?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jörg wann hast denn die Woche Arbeit aus...



Weiß noch netmal wenn ich huet in die Arbeit geh

War hier denn nichts los

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juli 2008)

Aber hallo war hier was los!!! Ich kann nur net alles verraten 

Und bei euch, alles heil geblieben zumindest das was von selbst wieder zusammenwachsen muss? 

Wie wars denn so?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2008)

Alle genauso gesund wie vorher
Wäre theoretisch nur 5min hinterm Wildhaber und 2 1/2 hinterm Eman angekommen......und 4ter bei den Lizensfahrern geworden.
Ums mal schönzureden


@Eman: Wennste schon auf der Seite erwähnt wirst, dann müßtest doch auch mit dem Anmeldeformular zurecht kommen

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/bikeregionen.html


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2008)

sauber!!  

hmm, und was mach ich jetzt? endlich frei...zumindest a bissl.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2008)

nach skandinavien müsst ma fahrn!!! fährt wer? morgen? ich fahr mit!!


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juli 2008)

Was ist denn in Skandinavien?

Ausser Skandinavier und Skandinavierinnen und Skandinavien selbst?


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> trocken wars auch net ganz -> foto


War in Hahnenklee beim 2. Rennen vom ixs-Rookies-Cup nicht anders. Ich musste, unten angekommen, jedes Mal meinen Umwerfer suchen.
Meine Kiste nach einer Abfahrt und ich nach 3 oder 4:


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. Juli 2008)

welchen umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2008)

@jörg ... stefan ...

zufällig einer am okopf am donnerstag ... der jenige könnt mein LR abholen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was ist denn in Skandinavien?
> 
> Ausser Skandinavier und Skandinavierinnen und Skandinavien selbst?



na vor allem gibts da schon mal keinen alpenverein und -naja- deutsche...

aber berge und ruhe und grün!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... stefan ...
> 
> zufällig einer am okopf am donnerstag ... der jenige könnt mein LR abholen



Wohl eher nicht... 

Von wo abholen??


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2008)

der ders baut is halt zufällig dort  ... für mich unmöglich dahin zu kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der ders baut is halt zufällig dort  ... für mich unmöglich dahin zu kommen



Wennste es beim Hänky hinterlegen läßt!!

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2008)

ich überleg scho, ob ich mich in den bayrischn verzieh, aber wennma da unten is, müsstma spicak und geisskopf eigentlich auch gleich mitnehmen...
steht bei euch was für nexts wochnend???


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> steht bei euch was für nexts wochnend???


Osternohe Eröffnung, wenn ich irgendwie hin komme...


----------



## franzam (21. Juli 2008)

ich sollte mal an den Gaiskopf fahren- hab zu Weinachten einen Fahrtechnikkurs geschenkt bekommen, viell. klappts dieses WE oder in 2 Wochen.


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Osternohe Eröffnung, wenn ich irgendwie hin komme...


 

fahr doch mit dem Rad, geht doch von Bayreuth aus blos bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juli 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> fahr doch mit dem Rad, geht doch von Bayreuth aus blos bergab


 Ich will aber nich die A9 fahren!


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der ders baut is halt zufällig dort  ... für mich unmöglich dahin zu kommen



wozu hast denn scho wieder nen neue LRS??
Und was für einen.

Eigentlich bin ich nicht dort aber wenn Wetter gut ist könnt ich ja ne Tour dort fahren... 

Würd wer mit fahren?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich nicht dort aber wenn Wetter gut ist könnt ich ja ne Tour dort fahren...
> 
> Würd wer mit fahren?



wo dort???


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juli 2008)

Oko Mt.Snow usw...


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oko Mt.Snow usw...



Wenn was zusammengeht, sagt doch wann u. wo  -muß endlich mal wieder fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juli 2008)

Alles klar mach ich, wenn was geht schreib ichs hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2008)

Hmmh....weiß noch net wie ich Do arbeiten muß

Und die Hodengesichter von Actionsports haben mir den falschen Reifen geschickt
Braucht wer einen Maxxis Minion 60a Hinterreifen in Fr (810g) ?

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juli 2008)

Preis?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Preis?



Oh, ich vergesste......29,29 Euro.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juli 2008)

ISt der FR dann die 2,35 Version oder ist 2,35 XC 

Ich kenn mich langsam nimmer aus hier...


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juli 2008)

hier findeste ne Übersicht. Zusammengefasst: 
FR=leichter und in 2,35 &2,5 zu haben
DH=schwerer/mehr Durchschlagschutz, in 2,35 , 2,5 & 2,7


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ISt der FR dann die 2,35 Version oder ist 2,35 XC
> 
> Ich kenn mich langsam nimmer aus hier...



FR, XC ist doch egal. 810g hat er.
Wenn ich einen Minion in 42a für vorne hätte, dann würde ich ihn ans Switch bastelln.
Wäre gut für Schräglage

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Wennste schon auf der Seite erwähnt wirst, dann müßtest doch auch mit dem Anmeldeformular zurecht kommen
> 
> http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/bikeregionen.html
> 
> ...


 
wie hastn das gefunden ...

anmelden hier ... ganz einfach  http://www.activeeurope.com/Events/index.cfm?AC=EventDetails&E=50916

hast gelesen wie das abläuft ... voll der stress

samstag qualifying in 100er blocks

sonntag 2 rennläufe !!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wozu hast denn scho wieder nen neue LRS??
> Und was für einen.


 
nur nen Ersatz HR fürs große Morewood  ... nen hinterrad sollt man schon immer doppelt haben wenn man 2 wochen in den holzhackerurlaub geht  ... 150 mm is halt sch....


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie hastn das gefunden ...
> 
> anmelden hier ... ganz einfach  http://www.activeeurope.com/Events/index.cfm?AC=EventDetails&E=50916
> 
> ...



Hmmh...einfach...hmmh...Bahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbanho.............

Und wie meinen die des mit Hunderterblocks

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2008)

na 4 qualiläufe mit je 100 startern ...

nen weiteres prob ... 

_2.2  The SAAB SALOMON AVALANCHE TROPHY is open as well to none holders .The 
registration coast is surcharged and  a health certificate or another sport license must be delivered. _

das heißt wenn man keine lizenz hat braucht man nen gesundheitszeugnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2008)

Oh mei ich will doch nur n Rennen mir fahren und keine Bratwüst verkaufen.... 

@ eman ja da hast recht, des macht irgendwo schon Sinn.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das heißt wenn man keine lizenz hat braucht man nen gesundheitszeugnis



so, da kommen nun wieder die lizenzfahrer ins spiel. 

@eman
da können wir im anschluss noch die todesfahrt am gardasee mitnehmen, die ich letztes jahr etwas zu spät gesehen habe.


mal eine andere frage. wann wollt ihr nun in lenzerheide auftauchen?

wir (die erwähnte junge frau und ich) würden am 2. oder 3. august mit dem womo vom allgäu aus da runter tuckern. je nachdem, wann ihr ankommt, würden wir vielleicht hier und noch einen kleinen abstecher in den bergen machen.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2008)

Werden so wies momentan aussieht am 5. unten aufschlagen.
Aber ich bin nicht der der Plant sondern nur mitfahrer.

@ jörg & supah
Wie ists eigentlich? Wann halt ma denn mal briefing  Freitag um 1800 beim Jörg??


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> spicak und geisskopf eigentlich auch gleich mitnehmen...



hab ich mir in der woche vom 9-16.8 vorgenommen 
Wer will alles mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg & supah
> Wie ists eigentlich? Wann halt ma denn mal briefing  Freitag um 1800 beim Jörg??



 

Wie wäre es mit Freitag 17Uhr Kösseine oben.....hehe.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Juli 2008)

so, bin aus schottland zurück - morgen gehts richtung winterberg, aber entspannt. werd wohl fr+sa etwas fahren dort
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Freitag 17Uhr Kösseine oben.....hehe.
> 
> G.



Okee 

Wann soll i bei dir sein? 1600? 
Ich werd mal zwecks Trainingseffekt mit Kona fahren.

@Supah geht bei dir auch?

@eman du bist ja eh dann scho unten oder?

@TVH Ja wir wollten ja a mal wieder nach Winterberg haben wir aber irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe bekommen irgendwie... 
Viel Spass und erzähl mal was sich alles weng so verändert hat...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @eman du bist ja eh dann scho unten oder?


 
wenn alles nach plan läuft ... dann ja 

wann wollt ihr am dienstag in lenzerheide aufschlagen?


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2008)

K.a. Musst mal das Organisationskomitee fragen (Jörg,Supah G)

Bzw. wenn ma uns am Freitag mal unterhalten wann wir wie wo mit wem und womit und mit was fahren wern ma mehr wissen.

Aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal 14.00 +- 6 Stunden... 

Mhm so wies im Moment aussieht werd ich heut wohl nicht Rad fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2008)

Das Komitee wird dann mal morgen beraten.

@SportaStefan: Komm lieber schon um 15:45, dann können wir mehr trödeln.

Werde auch mit dem Rmx fahren...die von Highbike sind Deppen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2008)

Hab eben gemerkt das ich im Switch gerade die Woche meinen dritten Platten vorne hab
Relativ viel, wenn man bedenkt das ich des Rad seit 3 Platten nicht einen Meter bewegt hab
Und ich den Dorn schon am Anfang rausgezogen hatte.

Aber dafür hab ich mein RMX wieder in Schwarzzustand (+auch schleichenden Platten vorne) und kann endlich mit dem Morewood anfangen.

@SpoSte: Klappt des morgen jetzt sicher mit der Kösseinerunde?

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (24. Juli 2008)

@jörg 
wo ist den deine 888wc?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> @jörg
> wo ist den deine 888wc?



Liegt gerade neben meinem weißen Morewood.
Weil das weiße ins weiße und des schwarze ins schwarze muß.

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte immer das Runde muss ins Eckige...

Andere Sache: Ich suche noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit am Samstag oder Sonntag nach Osternohe und zurück(Bayreuth). Wenn also jemand mit Platz im Auto an der Autobahnausfahrt Bayreuth-Süd vorbeikommen sollte, bitte melden! Benzinkostenbeteiligung ist natürlich auch drin.

Sonst muss ich schon wieder zum Oko, bevor ich nächste Woche meine Sommerresidenz in der Nähe von Winterberg beziehe.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Komitee wird dann mal morgen beraten.
> 
> @SportaStefan: Komm lieber schon um 15:45, dann können wir mehr trödeln.
> 
> ...



1545 okee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (25. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Sonst muss ich schon wieder zum Oko, bevor ich nächste Woche meine Sommerresidenz in der Nähe von Winterberg beziehe.




so oft oko wird doch langweilig 
wo wohnst du gleich nochmal ,dann komm ich dich besuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 1545 okee



Gut gut poput

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2008)

es regnet... ein bisschen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2008)

Dann trocknet die Haut wenigstens net aus.....

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Juli 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> so oft oko wird doch langweilig


Ich war mindestens 2 Wochen nichtmehr da. Aber nach Osternohe will ich trotzdem mal. 



> wo wohnst du gleich nochmal ,dann komm ich dich besuchen


 Ungefähr da: ca. 65Km nach Winterberg und Solling, 120 nach Hahnenklee:


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2008)

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt dass ich heute beim offiziellen "wie fit bin ich für LH" Rennen so schlappe 50 Sekunden vorm Jörg im Ziel war...  

Ähm Erster.... 

Ich wollts nur mal erwähnen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2008)

Jaja, der Sportastefan, der alte Luschenspacken,  übertreibt mal wieder wie eine querstehende 8 

Hatte zwischendurch sogar angst das er gestürtzt ist, weil er auf einmal ziemlich lange hinter mir weg war und bin dann ein wenig langsamer gefahren.
Und auf der Forststraße dreht er dann auf und fährt davon.....voll langweilig....SuperG fit halt

Wenn man sich allein an diese Zitat erinnert:



> Aber Achtung, auf dem Warmduscher-Dh (richtung. Kössain) haben sie jetzt echt tiefe und unangenehme Wasserablaufquerrinnen rein gemacht.
> 
> Hab da gestern sogar nen Mountainbiker überhohlt der da sein Rad mehr oder weniger drüber gehoben hat. !!!



Die Realität dazu ist grausam und fordert eigentlich die Todesstrafe für die Verantwortlichen...wobei ich mit dem Pranger schon zufrieden wäre
Kommplett verdichtete Forststraße...aber die angeblichen "echt tiefen" Rinnen sind eher Kindergartenrinnen die ansich selbst an den schlechtesten Stellen keine Abweichung zur Ideallinie und zur Geschwindigkeitverlangsamung fordern

Aber ist halt typisches, wie oben, SportaStefansches Übertreibertum
Fast wie mit Elefanten auf Spatzen schießen...oder so ähnlich...

Des Bild zeigt den mittleren der 3 oberen Abschitte....also den eigentlich früher schönsten.
Und der H-Weg ist scheinbar auch neu beerdet.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2008)

ich kann mich gar nimmer erinnern wann ich das letzte mal auf der koesseine war 

hab ihr euch jetzt schon entschlossen wann ihr in lenzerheide ankommt?

bin ab morgen abend unterwegs nach fra ... muss arbeiten morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ihr euch jetzt schon entschlossen wann ihr in lenzerheide ankommt?



66,67% des Komitees hat entschieden das wir um 7 NullNull früh losfahren.
Heut hats auch mit Chainreaction geklappt....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2008)

also abfahrt ist so 7 geplant... alsdo halb 8...

5 stunden fahrt + 2 x 20 min kaffeepause. = äh so gegen 13.00

@ Jörg ich hab eher untertrieben und in Wahrheit war ich natürlich nochmal oben und hab hinter Kössainehaus schnell noch a paar Pilze gesammelt die ich mir jetzt dann mach !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> also abfahrt ist so 7 geplant... alsdo halb 8...
> 
> 5 stunden fahrt + 2 20 min kaffeepause. = äh so gegen 13.00
> 
> @ Jörg ich hab eher untertrieben und in Wahrheit war ich natürlich nochmal oben und hab hinter Kössainehaus schnell noch a paar Pilze gesammelt die ich mir jetzt dann mach !!!




Erster im Antworten....langsami

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erster im Antworten....langsami
> 
> G.


----------



## Messerharry (25. Juli 2008)

Hi, ihr Lettenbrüder.

An welchen Wochentag werdet ihr dort sein?

Ich komme am 7.8. irgendwann am Nachmittag dort an
evtl. kann man dann noch ne Runde drehen.  

Grüzi miteinand

Harry


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> also abfahrt ist so 7 geplant... alsdo halb 8...
> 
> 5 stunden fahrt + 2 x 20 min kaffeepause. = äh so gegen 13.00
> 
> @ Jörg ich hab eher untertrieben und in Wahrheit war ich natürlich nochmal oben und hab hinter Kössainehaus schnell noch a paar Pilze gesammelt die ich mir jetzt dann mach !!!


 
ok ... evtl bin ich dann dort ... oder ich komm abends von filzbach aus


----------



## Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

servus komm in der ersten august woche mal wieder ins schöne frankenland, hat jemand von euch interesse an einer trailtour? Kenn mich nur leider nicht aus, außer schneeberg bin ich noch nichts gefahren in franken. hier in garmisch sähe es da besser aus 

bei interesse bitte PN 

greez christoph


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Morgen Bayer.

Prinzipell wär das kein Problem die meisten von uns sind aber von 5.08. - 11.08. in der Schweiz.

Hast dir kein besonders günstigen Termin aus gesucht muss ich mal sagen.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Ist jemand bei ner Steinwaldrunde dabei??


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2008)

Weiß noch net...muß noch ein weng abwarten.
Wenn heut bis um 11 mein Packet kommt bin ich auf jedenfall dabei ansonsten muß ich erstmal richtig wach werden um zu entscheiden.
Wie willste denn die Runde um den wichtigsten Anfahrtspunkt gestalten?
Könnte ja evtl auch meinen LRS umstecken.


@Messerharry: 3 von uns kommen sm 5ten so nach Mittag an und weitere 2  zirka 2Tage später.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir bezüglich des Stratpunktes und der Tour noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Schau mal mal je nachdem wer mitfährt dass ma den Startpunkt günstig wählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2008)

Ja gukk´mer mal.

Schau mal des Froggy kommt jetzt dann in weiß mit leicht grün. 
Umgänlichere Farbe wie Froschgrün.......und soll komplett 15,7kg.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Ja in weiß war ja schon bekannt.

Gefällt mir immer besser  und in Grün erst


----------



## Vietze (26. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ist jemand bei ner Steinwaldrunde dabei??



Wann? Wo?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Fahren jetzt dann mal von hier weg und dann richtung Pfaben und der Rest ergibt sich dann irgenwie. 

Schlechte Planung heute !!!


----------



## Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

naja wie siehts dann am 2-4.8 aus?

greez christoph


----------



## Vietze (26. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Fahren jetzt dann mal von hier weg und dann richtung Pfaben und der Rest ergibt sich dann irgenwie.
> 
> Schlechte Planung heute !!!



Sers!

Wart ihr heute so gegen 17:15 Uhr in Erbendorf beim Friedhof?
Wenn ja bin ich euch in einem blauen Passat entgegen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Ja das könnte hinkommen.

Sind grad heim gekommen, oh mei wie anstrengend heut...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juli 2008)

so ... jetzt dann gehts ab nach les gets ...

in lenzerheide werdet ihr dann nen todesfitten dhler EMan erleben ... ich hoff ich kann etwas vom bergauffahrn rüberretten


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2008)

in erbendorf beim friedhof?? wo treibtsn ihr aich ummananda??

also ich war etz mal a bissl den bayrischn erkunden und ich glaub da gibts so um die zwanzigtausend trails-und in der tschechei erst!!. da is nur urwald!! aber wie des halt so is, wenn kei eman als gegenpol dabei is, hats nur geregnet.
und mit ausgekugelter schulter allein im tschechischn woid wars ma dann fast a weng mulmig und hab gestn abgebrochen...

und es is in einem monat ein jahr her, dass ich an stefan as letzte mal gsehn hab und in zwei, dass ich an jörg as letzt mal gseng ho. blöd!!!

ich glaub ich komm nächsts wochenend. moints,mir kanntn dou a gloine kaffeekränzchen runde machn?? fir mi??

naja-tata...


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

@ Staawold bou

Schöne Bilder besonders das letzte mit dem Moos !!!

Woher weißt du denn genau wann du mich des letzte mal gesehen hast... Ist da etwa mehr zwischen uns


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2008)

@Emän: Wahrscheinlich eher einen todesfertigen

War heute echt anstrengend....55km und dennoch 800Hm´s.
Und lauter neue Wege und soviel Ortschaften wie Tumsenreuth...also echt komische Käffer

@Vietze: Um genau zu sein waren wir 17.13Uhr 30m vor dem Friedhof.

Aber wir hatten dafür immer die aktuellen UV-Werte dank Stefans neuem Sportcus Lazy Town UVometer 3000.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> naja wie siehts dann am 2-4.8 aus?
> 
> greez christoph



Prinzipiell möglich allerdings wohl erher nur der 2. oder so weil man braucht 2 -3 Tage bevor man dann ne Woche jeden Tag fährt schon noch weng a Pause...

Aber wir können zumindest den 2. mal ins Auge fassen..... AUA!!!


@ eman Tu net so wild da unten 

Achja und über deine Bergaufkondition mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen...


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Wahrscheinlich eher einen todesfertigen
> 
> War heute echt anstrengend....55km und dennoch 800Hm´s.
> Und lauter neue Wege und soviel Ortschaften wie Tumsenreuth...also echt komische Käffer
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen... Ohne Sportacus Lazy Town UV-o-Meter möcht ICH nicht mehr leben !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> in erbendorf beim friedhof?? wo treibtsn ihr aich ummananda??
> 
> also ich war etz mal a bissl den bayrischn erkunden und ich glaub da gibts so um die zwanzigtausend trails-und in der tschechei erst!!. da is nur urwald!! aber wie des halt so is, wenn kei eman als gegenpol dabei is, hats nur geregnet.
> und mit ausgekugelter schulter allein im tschechischn woid wars ma dann fast a weng mulmig und hab gestn abgebrochen...
> ...



Schönes Moos auf den Bildern

Glaube wir sind zum letzten mal am 1.8.2007 zusammen gefahren.
Und mim Stefan und dir müßte es der 27.7.2007 gewesen sein.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönes Moos auf den Bildern
> 
> Glaube wir sind zum letzten mal am 1.8.2007 zusammen gefahren.
> Und mim Stefan und dir müßte es der 27.7.2007 gewesen sein.
> ...



na, wie könnt ich unser einjähriges vergessen,stefan?? aber war des net am 25.08.07? da war ma doch noch am ochsenkopfhaus??
den 01.08.07 hab ich auch noch so im kopf!!
ja, wie schnell doch so ein jahr vergeht, schon gibt es wieder frisches bettzeug...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2008)

Am Okohaus war ich dann net dabei....logischerweise

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Okohaus war ich dann net dabei....logischerweise
> 
> G.



hmmm, des war doch die "bullheadhouse-opening-party" mit ostgoten-konflikt-situation und mädelsmäßig-eskalierendem Dr.Q...
oder??

ah und-mit 01.08.07 mein ich natürlich 09.09.07 (caidom nämlich) 


eins noch, weils doch so grün is...


----------



## Vietze (26. Juli 2008)

> @Vietze: Um genau zu sein waren wir 17.13Uhr 30m vor dem Friedhof.



Hab ich mir doch gedacht 



> oh mei wie anstrengend heut...


Dann wars wohl besser, dass ich nicht dabei war. Hätte euch da wohl nur aufgehalten. Soooo trainiert bin ich dann doch noch nicht 

Klappt schon mal! Wenn ich dann mein neues Bike habe sowieso


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, des war doch die "bullheadhouse-opening-party" mit ostgoten-konflikt-situation und mädelsmäßig-eskalierendem Dr.Q...
> oder??
> 
> ah und-mit 01.08.07 mein ich natürlich 09.09.07 (caidom nämlich)
> ...



Stimmt Caidom 

@Vietze: Wird wohl mal zwangsweise klappen


G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (26. Juli 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung, mit welcher vorgehensweise man einen höhenschlag ausn laufrad rausbekommt-... ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, sind immernoch die wunden am material vom  rennen.. 

mfg, chris


----------



## Messerharry (27. Juli 2008)

Heute gefunden im Enzkreis bei Pforzheim.

Ihr treibt euch auch überall rum!


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Juli 2008)

So nach 14 Tagen habe ich mal wieder Zeit für`s Bike.

Geht heute mas zusammen???  schön egal was 
Ausser 70 KM + 800 HM da ...äh...ich muß weg.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2008)

Ich werd heut wohl einen Klettertraingstagtag am Räuberfelsen einlegen.
Nach gestern ist mein Wochenendradpensum erfüllt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2008)

Ich denk ich werd heut a mal nen Klettertag einlegen, aber ohne klettern heut...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2008)

@ Jörg es waren ausserdem nicht 2,5 Euro und auch nicht 5 Euro sondern 4...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juli 2008)

bääk...
winterberg is mal wieder goil gewesen - ich mag den dh weil er net so übertrieben ist und man sich langsam an alle sprünge "rantasten" kann....
zu thema änderung kann ich net wirklich viel sagen weil ich da seit ca 3 jahren nimmer war - und dem gegenüber hat sich ne menge verandert!

einwas ist aber sicher neu - nach der spirale (neben dem drop unterm lift) ist nun noch ein "korkenzieher" nachgeschaltet. die bretter dort sind waagrerecht und man sollte das ding recht langsam fahren - sonst wippts einen von 2,5m runter weil das vr abschmiert.
sonst is nicht viel mit offensichtlich neuem.
dh smoth wie eh und je - nichtmal ich hab die federung am anschlag gehabt.
funride macht spass und das roadgap hab ich immer noch nicht angegangen, ja ich weiss dass man nur drüberrollen muss 

morgen gehts wieder arbeiten . 

schöne woche,
tim

PS 
der stefan aus rodewisch ist auch in LH... vorher wohl noch ein paar tage in arosa (neidddd)


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> bääk...
> winterberg is mal wieder goil gewesen - ich mag den dh weil er net so übertrieben ist und man sich langsam an alle sprünge "rantasten" kann....
> zu thema änderung kann ich net wirklich viel sagen weil ich da seit ca 3 jahren nimmer war - und dem gegenüber hat sich ne menge verandert!
> 
> ...



Wird doch Zeit das ich auch mal wieder nach Winterberg komme

Arosa sind wir auch des eine oder ander mal bei unseren Fahrten von Lenzerheide aus.
Was hat er denn für ein Rad.
Ansonsten ist der ArosaDH blöd.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wird doch Zeit das ich auch mal wieder nach Winterberg komme
> 
> Arosa sind wir auch des eine oder ander mal bei unseren Fahrten von Lenzerheide aus.
> Was hat er denn für ein Rad.
> ...



dunkelgrünes demo9, kennste evt vom oko oder vom letzten LH-Rennen. ansonsten frag einfach mal den phil
tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2008)

@eMan: sag mal, du färst doch an deim' dh'ler XTR, oder hab ich mich da verschaut? 
ich komm immer mehr zu der überzeugung, dass dieses suspekte truvativ zeugs schrott is. kein wunder, dass des so billig is...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2008)

Der Emän kommt erst wieder übernächsten Sonntag  oder Montag heim.
Aber hast recht er fährt XTR...werde ich an meinem auch draufmachen.
Aber Vorsicht maximaler Geldschwund im Geldbeutel ist die Folge

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2008)

ohja, ich habs scho gsehn. puuuh. da kriegt ma doch die krätze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2008)

man muss mal die nackte xtr und xt kurbel vergleichen. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Unterschied sind nämlich die Kettenblätter die bei der XTR aus Carbon-Titan-Magnesium-Weltraummaterialioen sind und meiner meinung nach einen nicht unwesentlichen Unterschied (Gewicht) zu XT machen.

Wenn man also (so wie ich) eh die KBs runter macht, denk ich dass der Gewichtsunterschied nicht mehr wirklich soooo groß ist....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> man muss mal die nackte xtr und xt kurbel vergleichen. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Unterschied sind nämlich die Kettenblätter die bei der XTR aus Carbon-Titan-Magnesium-Weltraummaterialioen sind und meiner meinung nach einen nicht unwesentlichen Unterschied (Gewicht) zu XT machen.
> 
> Wenn man also (so wie ich) eh die KBs runter macht, denk ich dass der Gewichtsunterschied nicht mehr wirklich soooo groß ist....



ah, also fazit: XT geht auch! oder?
was nicht geht is truvativ...


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juli 2008)

XT, oder wenns schwarz sein soll Hone oder SLX.....bei beiden nimmt es sich zur XT kaum an Gewicht....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2008)

wundervoll!merce!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2008)

Man Stawoldbur, wenn schon dann XTR 

Ne, XT reicht schon. Sollte Preis/Gewicht/Funktion so denke ich das Optimium sein

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2008)

@ Jörg
*
-> PM*


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> *
> -> PM*



Welche PM

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2008)

Ich sag nur Oh man Hibike....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Sportastefan...und fährste heut was?

Hab nämlich keine Schaltzüge mehr, aber dafür 2 schöne Wave Kettenblätter von Furios.
Und die wollten netmal Geld dafür

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2008)

wow, cool

mhm wie sehen die wohl im angebautem zustand aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hallo Sportastefan...und fährste heut was?
> 
> Hab nämlich keine Schaltzüge mehr, aber dafür 2 schöne Wave Kettenblätter von Furios.
> Und die wollten netmal Geld dafür
> ...



ja ich weiß net heut ists so schwühl....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wow, cool
> 
> mhm wie sehen die wohl im angebautem zustand aus....




Wie gut das du zufällig fragst

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (30. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie gut das du zufällig fragst
> 
> G.



manno
vielleicht sagt du irgendwann mal vorher wenn du sowas bestellst - die wollt ich auch schon haben. gibt mal bescheid was die so können gegenüber den nomalen dh-blättern.

xt hollotek II hatte ich lange zeit am haibike und hab sie echt nicht geschont - beim umsatteln aufs sx hab ich die teile dann ans bike meiner frau gepappt - mal sehen ob die sie nun kaputt bekommt 

schönen urlaub wünsche ich euch allen,
tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> xt hollotek II hatte ich lange zeit am haibike und hab sie echt nicht geschont - beim umsatteln aufs sx hab ich die teile dann ans bike meiner frau gepappt - mal sehen ob die sie nun kaputt bekommt



ah, das hört sich an, wie wenns nochmal für mich gedacht wär


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2008)

zwischenstop: wie sieht denn die wochenendplanung aus?? weil ich glaub ich schaffs hoam, owa mid fraindin, wois owa niad, ob die bei a tour mitfahrn würd...
öh, owa MIR MÜSSN UNS TREFFN!!!!! 

sonst verlier ich den glauben!!


----------



## Supah Gee (30. Juli 2008)

Wenns Wetter passt und alles andere auch...bin ich dabei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt und alles andere auch...bin ich dabei



juchuuuu


----------



## Klabauterman (30. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> juchuuuu



ich vielleicht auch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich vielleicht auch



TOP!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2008)

@ jörg, ich hab mir des bild jetzt 2 min angesehen und dann nochmal eine, ich weiß nicht so recht, irgendwie siehts schon hübsch aus, aber irgendwie ich weiß nicht... es ist wohl so wie zoigl, man muss erst mal 3 trinken dann schmeckts scho... 
Wo hast denn deine goldene Kette?

@ staawold, also wenns passt bin ich auch dabei, aber will mich in Hinblick auf Schweiz dann nimmer all zu sehr verausgaben... 

@ all Der H-Weg von Kössaine runter ist scheinbar im oberen Teil wohl wirklich nochmal etwas aufgefüllt worden... Unten ist aber alles gleich geblieben.

Und der Weg der vom Katzentrögel weiter führt richtung Spitzberg oder wie des heißt, liegen "nur" 2 Bäume drin der rest geht zum fahren.
Hatte schon befürchtet dass (weil der Weg ja offiziell kein ofizieller Weg mehr ist) schlechter ist bis gar nimmer zu fahren geht...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2008)

@stefan:  spitze!!

soll aber auch keine verausgabungs-tour werden sondern nur gemütlich-meine schulter is auch noch nicht richtig funktionsfähig... mir gehts mehr drum euch mal wieder zu sehn!!


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @stefan:  spitze!!
> 
> soll aber auch keine verausgabungs-tour werden sondern nur gemütlich-meine schulter is auch noch nicht richtig funktionsfähig... mir gehts mehr drum euch mal wieder zu sehn!!




Achso, na wenns nur darum geht.... hier


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2008)

ahhh-schön!! des reicht scho!!


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2008)

Gut... bis in einem Jahr dann  

Schreibst halt mal nei wennst Zeit hast...


----------



## littledevil (31. Juli 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> zwischenstop: wie sieht denn die wochenendplanung aus?? weil ich glaub ich schaffs hoam, owa mid fraindin, wois owa niad, ob die bei a tour mitfahrn würd...
> öh, owa MIR MÜSSN UNS TREFFN!!!!!
> 
> sonst verlier ich den glauben!!



wär ich evtl auch dabei. wann wie wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2008)

So, endlich wieder ein Internetputer.

@SpoStefan: Die goldene Kette kommt ans Morhuhn. 
Eben sind drei Päckchen gekommen die ich noch öffnen kann



Hab radtechnisch max. Sonntag Zeit (wenn übwerhaupt) und auch nur für eine nichtstreß Runde.
Also wenn ihr Sam und Son fahrt, dann legt den Steinwald wenn möglich auf Son
Aber wäre echt schön mal wieder eine größere Teilnehmerrunde

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2008)

littledevil&LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ...drüber stehts ja auch...




juchuuu!!  hmmmjaa, bin nach heutiger testrunde auch für steinwald, weil ich sonst angst hab, dass's mir die schulter wieder rausreißt...

aber wetterbericht samstag: 
       wetterbericht sonntag: 

dürfen nur net zu lang schaun, einfach machen!!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2008)

Ja, dann schaun...ähh gukk´n wir mal.
Habe jetzt auch wieder neue Reifenheber nach dem schweizer Bergdesaster
Vielleicht hätte auch 1 Paar gereicht, aber des Internetshopping geht so einfach

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Juli 2008)

Glaub da brauchen der LBS und ich keine mit nach LH nehmen 

Nimmst du auch Dämpfer+Reifenpumpe mit? Müssen ja net alles 3 fach mitschleppen...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Glaub da brauchen der LBS und ich keine mit nach LH nehmen
> 
> Nimmst du auch Dämpfer+Reifenpumpe mit? Müssen ja net alles 3 fach mitschleppen...



Ohne Switch werd ich wohl auch keine Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen.
Meine Reifenpumpe ist aber nur Semiinordnung aber hat dafür ein gutes Manometer.

Bist du am WoEnd wenn was zusammengeht auch dabei?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Juli 2008)

Ok dann nehm ich die Pumpen mit 

Ja hoffentlich


----------



## Max 1990 (1. August 2008)

KAnns zwar noch ent genau sagen aber wenn dieses we a steinwaldrunde zamgeht wär ich vll auch dabei wenn s klappt und net son rennen dazwischen kommt 

Mfg Max


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2008)

Dann scheint ja echt mal wieder was zusammenzugehen

Und  ich habe die Blinde Kuhbeleuchtung gewonnen

G.


----------



## Vietze (1. August 2008)

Mal unabhängig davon, ob jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag:

Wenn ihr ne "Steinwaldrunde" fährt, legt ihr euch da die komplette Montur (Ellenbogen/Knieschoner, Helm etc) an?

Rookiefragen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2008)

Ich fahre mittlerweile meistens wieder einen normalen Helm aber schon ein paar Schienbeinschoner....Flätpäddels tun einfach zu weh am Schienbein und in der Wade

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vietze (1. August 2008)

Was heißt "normaler" Helm?

Ich hab nur einen Fullface-Helm vom MX fahren her, aber zum rauftreten wird der wohl etwas warm


----------



## Max 1990 (1. August 2008)

So servus numal also i hab des we doch koi zeit moing numal meine schönen vergaser am eigenbau abstimen und am sonntag bin ich in marienbad aber hoff mal das trotzdem lustig wird !!

UNd euch schon mal viel spaß in stoawoald oder wo auch immer ihr fahren werdet!!!

@vietze helm setz man nuuuur beim abfahrn auf lool

Mfg MAx


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2008)

Halbschalenpflicht!!! alles andere kinderkram und schwangere frauen...

wie is die planung?? steht da scho was?
morgen? ja?


----------



## Klabauterman (2. August 2008)

fahrts ihr morgen nu? hm..im moment schauts doch bissl schelcht aus am wochenende 

@schienbeinschoner: wenn man sie anhat braucht man sie nicht,aber wenn man sie mal nicht anhat rutscht man vom pedal ab


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2008)

hey!!! hmmm, der himmel wird uns auf den kopf fallen!!

ich sprich mal a machtwort und sag "morgen"??(vorausgesetzt jeder is einverstanden?) dann wärs doch auch wahrscheinlicher fürn jörg? vielleicht hamma glück und moang hälts aus? zeitpunkt und ort müsst dann ihr wählen!!

dann mach ich jetzt mal ne rentnerwanderung auf der kössaine oder so!!

pfüats eich!!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hey!!! hmmm, der himmel wird uns auf den kopf fallen!!
> 
> ich sprich mal a machtwort und sag "morgen"??(vorausgesetzt jeder is einverstanden?) dann wärs doch auch wahrscheinlicher fürn jörg? vielleicht hamma glück und moang hälts aus? zeitpunkt und ort müsst dann ihr wählen!!
> 
> ...



War gestern auf der Kösser zum Bouldern.
Sind von sämtlichen Regen und Gewittern verschont geblieben.
Konnten aber alles von der Ferne beobachten

Würde sagen Treffpunkt da wo es jeder gleich weit hin hat.
Kommt jetzt drauf an wer mitdüst.
Zeit...12:30Uhr?? +/- ??

Treffpunkttechnisch würden eh nur 2 in Frage kommen...klassisch oder new.....oder hat wer noch einen der alle Möglichkeiten der Tourenplanung offenläßt?

Und mal des Wetter abwarten.....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. August 2008)

Ich bin auch für Sonntag 

Zeit...hm...1230 is schon recht früh 
Lieber weng später...da wird eh besseres Wetter 

Start...da an dem Parkplatz ganz unten an der Straße !?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2008)

Ich wär evtl a dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich wär evtl a dabei



Wenn wir von da unten starten, dann können wir 2 doch von deheim aus an der Start fahren?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. August 2008)

@eMan

Jetzt wird's erst richtig interessant:


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2008)

ja da unten is guad, oder??

brauch aber noch a zeit, weil ich muss am kleinenteufel bescheid sagen!!

und nachdem ich/wir heute mal kössaine angschaut haben, weiss ich, dass ich nie wieder zu fuss da rauf will. beziehungsweise dann zu fuss runter.baah. aber des wird ja immer schlimmer, was die da hinschütten. jämmerlich!

also mei fraindin foat mit, nachdem ma gestn mal a proberound draht hom! wird scho klapppen, hihihi, da schläfts dann guad


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

Ja, dann mach mal einen Zeitvorschlag und der ist es dann....fertig.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2008)

hmmm, 13:04 ??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, 13:04 ??



Gute Zeit.
War heut vorm Klettern im Krankenhaus, Zimmer 53.08...welch duplizitäre Eigenschaftsübereinstimmung der Zahlenfolge

G.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2008)

Tach Leutz, 
wollt mal anfragen wer morgen so alles am OKO ist ... die Diskussion hier grad dreht sich um ne Tour oder rein OKO ? 
Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gute Zeit.
> War heut vorm Klettern im Krankenhaus, Zimmer 53.08...welch duplizitäre Eigenschaftsübereinstimmung der Zahlenfolge
> 
> G.



 hmmmm

aasgmacht!
na, dann, jeder der lesen kann hat keine ausrede mehr und nicht lesen können ist keine ausrede. höchstens auslese!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:
			
		

> ...



ja, hier handelts sich grad um ne entspannungs-tour, aber im sagenumwobenen, unglaublichen steinwald!!


----------



## Vietze (2. August 2008)

Welchen Parkplatz meint ihr jetzt genau?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2008)

im Steinwald ist zur Zeit VW Treffen  ... würd aufpassen ... hehe


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2008)

zwischen grötschenreuth und hmm, trevesenhammer glaub ich, is unten an der hauptstrass rechts so a wanderparkplatz, gleich nach der feriensiedlung hopfau. unterhalb vom birdrock quasi! ..., ja

@JansonJanson: hamma mittlerweilen mitkriegt, da ziehts alle rauf anscheinend! pah-die machma platt!!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2008)

dann ist ja am Oko morgen genug Platz für mich ...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. August 2008)

Also da wo das orange!! Kreuz ist...???? 

@ Jörg ja könnt ma eigentlich. Ab wann bist bei mir??

Um 0,3157894?? (Also 12:38??)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/5/9/7/7/_/large/Unbenannt-1Kopie.jpg


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2008)

Glaube wen wir um 0.352941 Uhr bei dir losfahren ist besser, dann brauchen wir net hetzen.
Dann bin ich mal um 12:33Uhr bei dir, dann haben wir noch einen Minute Pause.

Mußte gestern schon durchs VW treffen 2mal durchfahren.
Aber so schnell konnte der garnet aufstehen bei der Einfahrt ins Gelände wie ich vorbei war.
Mein Kumpel mußte mit seinem Opel durchfahren

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also da wo das orange!! Kreuz ist...????
> 
> @ Jörg ja könnt ma eigentlich. Ab wann bist bei mir??
> 
> ...



oh, ich bin glatt beeindruckt!!
genau da!!

bis denne!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (3. August 2008)

@ jörg okee um 0,363636 Uhr dann bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2008)

Oke

G.


----------



## Vietze (3. August 2008)

Servus! 
Ist zwar jetzt im Moment wohl keiner da aber ich schreib trotzdem mal 

Bei mir wirds heut leider wieder nichts, ich hab übelsten Muskelmietz vom MXen gestern  
Ich sollte öfters fahren 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2008)

War ja ne tolle Runde heute.

@Stawoldbur: Deine Freundin hat ja echt mal richtig gut mitgehalten.
Würde mich heute an deiner Stelle aber nicht in der Nähe einer Kreissäge aufhalten

@SupenTschi: Hab fei auch noch 800Hm´s zusammengebracht....und des dürfte sogar mehr sein wie du...vielleicht.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. August 2008)

Jepp schöne Runde heut und noch schöner dass mal wieder alte Bekannte dabei waren 
Schön dass man sich mal wieder getroffen hat. 

@ Lenzerheidefahrer. Hab schon fast fertig gepackt. 
Wer nimmt die Gemeinschaftszahnbürste und die Ersatzumterhose (für alle Fälle) mit ?? 

@ Jörg da Eman braucht a 7,5er Öl hat aber noch die Z150 dabei.  Nimmst du des Öl mit?

@ Supah weißt jetzt wieder wast mir noch dringend sagen wolltest? Ich hab die TT-Bälle schon eingepackt.  + 2 Schläger  + Badehose... 

@ Little Devil Schai dass ma mal wieder gefahern sind  





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, dann schaun...ähh gukk´n wir mal.
> Habe jetzt auch wieder neue Reifenheber nach dem schweizer Bergdesaster
> Vielleicht hätte auch 1 Paar gereicht, aber des Internetshopping geht so einfach
> 
> G.



@ jörg was ich noch zu deinen Reifenhebern sagen wollte:
Die Trendfarbe ist heuer natürlich eine andere...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. August 2008)

Hey!!! puhh-zurück in würzburg...

jap, war echt spitze heut!!! 

und vor allem am meisten dass ma mal wieder zam woan!!!! SPITZE!! 

gruß an alle vo da sandra, der hats a super guad gfalln!!!! kreissäge bleibt mir heut verschont, bloss a bissl schwingschleifer vielleicht

na dann- machts as fei guad in lenzerheide, gall!! pfiats aich!!!!

oh: @leo/klabauternmann: ey, wo warst denn??


----------



## JansonJanson (4. August 2008)

Hey Leutz, 
war heute zum 1. mal am Oko und muss sagen bin sehr angetan von der STrecke, ist komplett was anderes als z.b. Osternnohe, aber super...hab heute nicht die besten Bedingungen erwischt mit den nassen Steinen im oberen Teil (gleich mal Lehrgeld bezahlt  ) aber später gings dann dort auch ... 
Hab auch genug Leutz gesehen besser gesagt gehört die ganz schön geflucht haben *g* 
War sicher nicht das letzte mal das ich oben war...next time nen ganzen Tag mit besserem Wetter, und ner Gabelpumpe die ich netter Weise daheim liegen hab lassen ...  
greets


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2008)

Ja, die Meinungen bestehen immer auis entweder Fluchen oder toll


@Stefan: Hab noch genau eine Füllung 7.5er Öl für eine 888 zu Hause. Ich packe es mal ein.

@Stefan und SuppenTschi: Die Extremschlechtwetterfront ist schon bis auf unter eine h bei uns. 
Glaube wir können des Einladen doch eher machen.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @leo/klabauternmann: ey, wo warst denn??



leider nix geworden 

aber s nächste mal


----------



## Supah Gee (4. August 2008)

Jaa war cool 

@Jörg
800hms 
Nur aufm Rad weg 

Vignette hab ich 

@Stefan 

sehr gut 
+ nö...war anscheinend echt unwichtig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 800hms
> Nur aufm Rad weg



Ist ja kein fränkischer Weidenberger Kinderradweg sondern ein oberpfälzer Steinwaldfichtelgebirgs Männerradweg.
Der hat bis zu mir über 100Hm´s.
Waren aber zum Schluß, der Ehrlichkeit halber, nur 770Hm´s bei mir.
Hab nur die 30 dazugerechnet die der Stefan plötzlich mehr als ich hatte

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. August 2008)

Hast wieder nix von meiner Bonusrunde mitbekommen.

Ich war ja schnell nochmal am Turm oben bin dann wieder runter und hab auf dich gewartet... Naja typisch...  


Eher einladen... ä ich muss noch packen und und und... lieber nicht eher.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> lieber nicht eher.



Also eher net eher oder eher später...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. August 2008)

weder eher später noch eher eher. eher so wie abgemacht. Hoff das schaff ich...


----------



## Vietze (8. August 2008)

Mal eine Frage bezüglich eines Wegs/Trails (warum sagt man eig. immer Trail? Hört sich cooler an oder was ist der Grund? ) im Steinwald:

Und zwar ist ggü. dem Einstieg zum letzten Teil des Naturlehrpfades (dort steht auch so eine Art "Bushäuschen"), der dann unten in Pfaben endet, eine Naturtreppe. 

Wo fängt denn dieser Weg an, der mit dieser schönen Treppe endet?


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2008)

Denke mal du meinst das Häuschen bei der Quelle auf halbem Weg zum Gehege.

Der Weg fängt oben am Turm an und hört eigentlich erst unten an der Bundesstraße auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vietze (8. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Denke mal du meinst das Häuschen bei der Quelle auf halbem Weg zum Gehege.
> 
> Der Weg fängt oben am Turm an und hört eigentlich erst unten an der Bundesstraße auf



HöHö, ein Erbendorfer! 
Fährst du öfters oben? Kennen wir uns vll.? Bist du in meinem Alter (sagen wir mal 20-30 *g*)


Aha, also ich bin vom Turm weg bisher den linken Weg gefahren, bis zum Pilz, dann gerade drüber. Ich kam dann immer hinterhalb vom Waldhaus raus. 

Und vorgestern bin ich den KatzentrögelTRAIL  gefahren, da kam ich dann irgendwo auf einem Forstweg raus und musst dann ca. 5 km treten bis ich/wir wieder zum Waldhaus kam/en. 

Wo muss ich abbiegen, damit ich da bei der Treppe raus komme?


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2008)

Wennst vom Waldhaus vorbei fährst links auf die Forstautobahn und dann gleich wieder rechts (20 Meter) zum Saubad-Felsen, vor dem dann links (Schilder) und schon kommst da raus 

Bin fast jede Woche einmal oben und kennen kann ja noch kommen.
Bin aber a paar Tage älter, darf ja schon 19 Jahre Auto fahren


----------



## Vietze (8. August 2008)

Aha! Danke! Muss ich mir mal angucken! Ist ja auf jeden Fall schöner als die Autobahn bis zum von mir erwähnten Einstieg zu fahren 

Ich fahr am Montag in der Früh mit dem Pyrosteiner hier aus dem Forum ne Tour im Steinwald. 
Wir werden uns zum Parkplatz Mak. Haus fahren lassen, dann zum Oturm, Katzentrögeltrail runter, Waldhaus, Rest vom Naturlehrpfad. 
Danach mal gucken, entweder übern Räuberfelsen etc nach Trevesenhammer oder über die Liftspur gleich nach Erbendorf.

Vll. hat ja jemand Urlaub, Lust und Zeit!


----------



## Max 1990 (8. August 2008)

Sooo Hawidereeeeee!!

Wollt ma anfragen ob dieses we ne steinwaldrunde zusammen geht hätte mal wieder zeit  und vorallem auch reifen usw!!!!


Mfg MAx


----------



## Vietze (8. August 2008)

Yeah!!!! 

Heute war Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen 

Ich hab mein Bike!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Sooo Hawidereeeeee!!
> 
> Wollt ma anfragen ob dieses we ne steinwaldrunde zusammen geht hätte mal wieder zeit  und vorallem auch reifen usw!!!!
> 
> ...



Dann hast du heute auch Geburtstag gehabt 
I werd narisch da max hat an Reifen!!

Hab aber leider schon für Sonntag um 8 ausgemacht.....Runde durch den steinigen Wald .....mit am 10 Kg Bike Biker ....oh man das kann was werden.

@ Vietze
nice bike


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. August 2008)

So heute die Tour mit dem Carbon-Menschen überlebt.....mit knapper Not.

Pfaben-Trevesen-Schurbach-Rosenbock-Turm-Pfaben
Gefühlte 150 KM mit 10000 Hm und der Typ nur am grinsen mir seiner 10 Kg Eierfeile.
Sollten aber laut seiner Rechnung nur! 50-60 KM gewesen sein

Merke NIE eine Tour mit dem Freerider fahren wenn der andere eine Rennsemmel hat !!!

Werde mal über ein Langstreckenrad nachdenken.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2008)

Prinzipiell draf man Pfaben und Schurbach nicht miteinander verbinden...
.....weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung


So sind zurück aus der Schweiz.
Alle irgendwie Ganzkörperdefekt, sowohl inner und äußerlich
War aber dennoch ein top Urlaub...obwohl jedes 8te Wort ein ahhh, uuuahh oder Aua ist

@Emän: Hast des neue Startbild im Forum gesehen...da warste 7ter.


@Vietze: Schönes Bike


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2008)

Jepp jepp jepp war schon ne Erfahrung Wert!!

Mir hatts Spass gemacht. 

Bin völlig zufrieden! 

@ Vieze von mir auch ein


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. August 2008)

Hey-die Jungs sind wieder da!!! 

@stefan: viel spass am gardasee!! ich muss hier aufpassen, dass unterfranken nicht noch mehr vor die Hunde geht...

@vietze: schön, schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> So heute die Tour mit dem Carbon-Menschen überlebt.....mit knapper Not.
> 
> .....
> 
> Werde mal über ein Langstreckenrad nachdenken.



is sehr zu empfehlen, macht zeitweise auch richtig Spass






sagt einer, der auch ne leichte Eierfeile hat


----------



## LB Stefan (12. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Hey-die Jungs sind wieder da!!!
> 
> @stefan: viel spass am gardasee!! ich muss hier aufpassen, dass unterfranken nicht noch mehr vor die Hunde geht...
> 
> @vietze: schön, schön



Naja bin erst in 3 Wochen am Lago. Dauert also noch weng.
Bis dahin versuch ich wieder fit zu werden. 

@ eman jörg marco.

Müssen mal die Bilder durchtauschen!

Ich versuch mal die Tracks vom Handy zu laden und dann stell ich sie hier rein. Sollte ich mal wieder wach werden... Schlaf momentan nämlich noch weng vor mich hin.... Zzzzzz Zzzzzz


----------



## Vietze (12. August 2008)

Danke Leute! Ist zwar jetzt nichts besonderes rangebaut, aber für mich ist das absolut ausreichend und ich bin überglücklich

Gestern hab ich es auch schon eingeweiht! Der Pyrosteiner, bayer und ich haben ne Steinwaldtour gemacht. 2 mal den Katzentrögel, einmal Naturlehrpfad + noch ein paar kleine Abfahrten bis Erbendorf.

Der Katzentrögeltrail war gestern aber echt so dermaßen rutschig... 
Ich hab mich min. 5 mal so richtig fein aufs Fressbrett gelegt, der Pyro hat nen Baum geküsst etc etc

Hier ein paar Bilder, mehr gibts in meinem Benutzeralbum:




Ich, Bayer, Pyro



Me, myself and I



Bayer



Pyro macht nen Baum an

Und kaputt hab ich natürlich auch schon was gemacht
Das Schaltauge ist gerissen, aber das ist ja nicht so teuer, oder?!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2008)

2mal Katzentrögel...ihr seit ja drauf

Seh ich da auf dem ersten Bild Muddy Marry am Fritzzzz
Hoffentlich net die Downhillversion...falls dir dein Leben lieb ist.
Hab des Wochenende wieder einige damit schieben sehen...haben das AllMighty Problem beim harten Einsatz ja scheinbar übernommen



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. August 2008)

Jepp man sollte sich nun endgültig von dem Gedanken sich nen Reifen von Schwalbe zu kaufen weit entfernen!!!

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir keinen mehr kaufen.
Man kann immer mal ne fehlerhafte Serie produzieren, aber man sollte dann zumindest in der Lage sein solche gravierenden Fehler sofort abzustellen !!!  Stichwort Todesreifen !!!


----------



## speedy_j (12. August 2008)

ja ja, motzt ruhig weiter über die blöden reifen. 

war heut beim arzt. bänderriss bzw. -anriss konnte noch nicht ausgeschlossen werden.  muss morgen zum orthopäden und dann mal weiter schauen. der fuss ist aber durch das ständige rum laufen und sitzen und stehen doch noch ein ganzes stück angeschwollen. aber immerhin konnte ich gestern noch die kupplung vom auto bedienen, damit ich heim fahren konnte. endlich ruhe.


----------



## Supah Gee (12. August 2008)

Wegen Schwalbe :

http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=19877&mode=&order=0&thold=0


Mann tut mir alles weh.....
Aber war saugeil 

@speedy

Oh mann....hoffentlich is nix kaputt....gut besserung auf jeden fall 



> endlich ruhe.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2008)

Des "endlich Ruhe" wollte ich nach dem Lesen auch so zitieren

Und zu den Reifen ist ja hier bei MTB News auch schon was neues drinn.
Nach fast 4Jahren wirds ja mal Zeit des öffentlich einzugestehen

@Speedy: Hört sich ja auch net so toll an. Hab übriegens am letzten Tag auch noch eine eitrige Halsentzündung dazubekommen
Bin gerade bei der schweistreibenden Dampfregenerierung des Halses...puhhh.
Muß ja übermorgen nachts schon in den wilden Osten fahren um in den schönen Süden zu fliegen.
Schick mir mal per PM deine Mailadresse, dann kann ich dir ein paar wenige Bilder von dir auf Tour schicken.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. August 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @speedy
> 
> Oh mann....hoffentlich is nix kaputt....gut besserung auf jeden fall



danke, doch mittlerweile hab ich nun schon zum x-ten mal gehört, dass gerisse bänder wesentlicher schneller heilen als stark überdehnte. so kommt man vom regen in die traufe. aber egal, morgen mittag weiß ich mehr und spätestens ende nächster woche geht es wieder aufs straßenrad... hoffe ich 




LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Hört sich ja auch net so toll an. Hab übriegens am letzten Tag auch noch eine eitrige Halsentzündung dazubekommen
> Bin gerade bei der schweistreibenden Dampfregenerierung des Halses...puhhh.
> Muß ja übermorgen nachts schon in den wilden Osten fahren um in den schönen Süden zu fliegen.
> 
> G.



dann mal schön salzwasser gurgeln, damit sie dich im wilden osten in den flieger lassen. sollte es trotzdem probleme geben, dann musst mich anrufen, ich helfe dann bei den sprachschwierigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2008)

Salzwasser gurgeln war auch ein Tip vom Doc nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab das ich in 3Tagen wieder gesund sein muß

Ja dann schick ich dir mal die Schiebebilder an deine komische Emailadresse.
Nach Indizienbeweisen (war ja gestern aktuelles Thema) der Bilder war ich übriegens bergauf schneller als du, weil ich ja vorher droben war

G.


----------



## Bayer (12. August 2008)

also die muddy marry sind der absolute wahnsinn, mir taugen die echt total! fahr die in der freeride version, haben guten grip, fahr sie bergab wenns technisch ist mit ca 1,2 bar u hab da keine probleme. da waren die minions echt unterlegen.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2008)

hmm ... dann mal nen comment von mir

15 biketage überlebt

1-7 les gets / portes du soleil
8 wiriehorn
9 bellwald ... 
10-15 lenzerheide 

bikeattack ... durch das versagen der gabel am kleinen moorhuhn  net ganz optimal gelaufen aber ok ... der dhler bringt da leider absolut nix ... netmal oben

@speedy ... naja dann reiß sie ab wenn sie nur gedehnt sind 

@bayer ... bin die muddy mary auch gefahren ... gripp wär schon gut ... aber die stollen fliegen davon und von der felge fliegt er dann auch noch ... -> ich fahr nie wieder schwalbe

bin zur zeit intensereifen am ausprobieren


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2008)

@Eman: Schau mal was in der aktuellen Bike wieder getestet wurde...dein Kaputtgobelfahrrad


@Speedy: Gesagt getan. 
Und die Jungs von Litville haben sich mit ihren Leicht-Dhler auch kein Bein ausgerissen.
Indizientechnisch in der Qualli nie angekommen und im Rennen 1.11.11...wohl wegen viel zu vielen Leichtbaukompos

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2008)

hehe ... stimmt fast was die schreiben  ... macht(e) wirklich spass das ding in lenzerheide


----------



## speedy_j (12. August 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach Indizienbeweisen (war ja gestern aktuelles Thema) der Bilder war ich übriegens bergauf schneller als du, weil ich ja vorher droben war
> 
> G.



um da zu einer endgültigen entscheidung zu kommen sollte der hohe rat noch einmal das zielfoto genauer betrachten. aber unter den momentanen umständen würde ich deine entscheidung auch akzeptieren.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... dann mal nen comment von mir
> 
> 15 biketage überlebt
> 
> ...



was schätzt du denn, wie viele höhenmeter sind da bergab angefallen?




OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... naja dann reiß sie ab wenn sie nur gedehnt sind



dafür bin ich nicht hart genug. ich hab ja jetzt schon angst vor morgen, da ich erfahren habe, dass die den fuss beim röntgen überstrecken und das noch einmal sehr starke schmerzen werden können. kann betimmt nicht schlafen die nacht. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Gesagt getan.
> Und die Jungs von Litville haben sich mit ihren Leicht-Dhler auch kein Bein ausgerissen.
> Indizientechnisch in der Qualli nie angekommen und im Rennen 1.11.11...wohl wegen viel zu vielen Leichtbaukompos
> 
> G.



was allerdings auch nicht unbedingt am rad liegen muss. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, waren nur platten vertreten. der auf dem rad spielt ja auch eine nicht ganz unwesentliche rolle. aber das thema hat sich ja aus bekannten gründen eh gegessen.



wie darf man eigentlich die sortierung bei datasport verstehen? ich blick da nicht durch. gibt es irgendwo eine liste, die fortlaufend von 1 ... 580 aufgeführt ist?

habt ihr eigentlich noch mitbekommen, das da 3 völlig verrückte auf einrädern mitgefahren sind? die haben doch wirklich einen an der klatsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (12. August 2008)

@speedy j: servus und gute besserung ich bin auch defekt, eine Strecksehne vom Daumen ist ab hab jetzt ne Schiene und am Montag wollen sie mir die  Sehne wieder anflicken.
@ e-man: glückwunsch zu deinen sauberen runs, was hast du im rennen für reifen gefahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2008)

thx ...
die runs warn net sauber ... da wär mehr gegangen wenn ich mitm dhler trainiert hätt  und das mbuzi gehabt hätt

reifen ... quali swampthing 42a 2,5 / Intense Edge 2,5
race Minion VR 42a 2,5 / Intense Edge 2,5


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2008)

@ speedy

von mir auch gut besserung. 

Ja das mit den Einrädern haben wir mitbekommen, sind ja dann auch noch ins Ziel gekommen die Verrückten.


----------



## TimvonHof (13. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> reifen ... quali swampthing 42a 2,5 / Intense Edge 2,5
> race Minion VR 42a 2,5 / Intense Edge 2,5


He Eman - apropos Reifen - da müsstest Du doch noch ne Halde von Rumliegen haben (Olmeiti) - läufst Du jetzt Gefahr den ganzen Gummischrott einzuschicken um dann doppelt so viele Olmeitis (Suprameiti?) zu besitzen?
Ich hab meinen wohl zu früh zum Kettenstrebenschutz gemacht - ich galub so nehmen die den nimmer zurück 

Tim


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> He Eman - apropos Reifen - da müsstest Du doch noch ne Halde von Rumliegen haben (Olmeiti) - läufst Du jetzt Gefahr den ganzen Gummischrott einzuschicken um dann doppelt so viele Olmeitis (Suprameiti?) zu besitzen?
> Ich hab meinen wohl zu früh zum Kettenstrebenschutz gemacht - ich galub so nehmen die den nimmer zurück
> 
> Tim



Einfach wieder zusammenkleben.....und einem Blitz aussetzen zum wiederbeleben.
Oder einfach bei dir den Defibrilator mal mit nach Hause nehmen.


So, kaum 2 Tage daheim und schon wieder ein neues Teil am Rad.
Und wer erkennts

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2008)

der schaden hält sich bei mir in grenzen. hab ein außenband "nur" angerissen und bekomme morgen noch eine schiene zur stabilisierung. muss zwar nächste woche noch einmal zum MRT, um einen knorbelschaden auszuschließen aber in 6 wochen ist alles vorrüber. der arzt war auch ziemlich locker drauf und hat mit einem breiten grisen gefragt, wann denn das nächste rennen wäre. sieht also recht gut aus für brixen.
wenn das MRT gut läuft, dann darf ich auch wieder auf die strasse um die form zu erhalten.

so, und jetzt ist mal gut mit den genesungswünschen. danke aber trotzdem allen. 

@s*p*j
irgend so was in der richtung musste es ja sein. ist halt doof, dass man dran rum schnippeln muss. aber ich denke, in erlangen bist gut aufgehoben. dann mal alles gute für montag.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, kaum 2 Tage daheim und schon wieder ein neues Teil am Rad.
> Und wer erkennts
> G.



neues kettenblatt?

weiß ja gar nicht, wie es vorher aussah. 

aber die kettenspannerführungsgeschichte gefällt mir. was ist denn das für eine, wieviel wiegt sie und wieviele glieder werden da gespannt? bei mir ändert sich ja die kettenstrebenlänge beim einfedern, weiß also nicht, ob da die kapazität ausreicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> neues kettenblatt?
> 
> weiß ja gar nicht, wie es vorher aussah.
> 
> aber die kettenspannerführungsgeschichte gefällt mir. was ist denn das für eine, wieviel wiegt sie und wieviele glieder werden da gespannt? bei mir ändert sich ja die kettenstrebenlänge beim einfedern, weiß also nicht, ob da die kapazität ausreicht.



Erstmal keine Genesungswünsche

Kettenblatt ist natürlich falsch...aber ist ja auch relativ neu.

Und bei einem VPP Hinterbau geht des glaube ich net
Aber hier nommal für dich in größer.
Ist ansich bei mir eine Eigenbastelei und eine echt saubere Sache......und es klappert kettenmäßig fast nichts mehr

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2008)

gefällt mir sehr gut. aber da ich eh keine isg.. (oder wie das ding heisst) aufnahme habe, kommt es fürs lapierre kaum in frage. irgendwie hab ich immer das falsche material für die schönen lösungen.

was macht eigentlich dein hals?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut. aber da ich eh keine isg.. (oder wie das ding heisst) aufnahme habe, kommt es fürs lapierre kaum in frage. irgendwie hab ich immer das falsche material für die schönen lösungen.
> 
> was macht eigentlich dein hals?



Der Halst so vor sich hin.....net schlechter aber auch nur etwas wirklich besser.
Hab an meinem Rad auch keine ISCGdingsbumsding drann.
Ist mit dem Lager geklemmt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (13. August 2008)

@jörg: ich möchte lösen!
Wenn´s keiner bemerkt! Es ist natürlich die BESTE aller versenkbaren Sattelstützen, leider mit zu kurzem Hebel.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @jörg: ich möchte lösen!
> Wenn´s keiner bemerkt! Es ist natürlich die BESTE aller versenkbaren Sattelstützen, leider mit zu kurzem Hebel.



Richtig, du hast 100 Punkte
Hab sie vorhin mal ausprobiert.

Testergebnis:

Hebel: 75 von 10 Punkten (im Vergleich zur SB, man gewöhnt sich aber wahrscheinlich dran)
Bedienbarkeit runterwärts: 7 von 10 Punkten (mit SB Hebel wären es 8.5 von 10)
Bedienbarkeit raufwärts: 9 von 10 Punkten (mit SB Hebel wären es 10 von 10)
Versenkbarkeitslänge: 10 von 10 Punkten
Gewicht: 7,5 von 10 Punkten (im Vergleich zu den anderen am Markt)
Preis: 11 von 10 Punkten (im Vergleich zu den anderen am Markt)

Weitere Auffälligkeiten: 
Top Verarbeitung
Top Klemmung
Kein Spiel
Rad (18kg) läßt sich dran hochheben ohne das sie ausfährt

Zusammenfassung: Die beste zur Zeit auf dem Markt, wenn man keine Lenkerfernbedienung will, bzw braucht....und nach meinen Maßstäben


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. August 2008)

Dann kann es ja nur die von KS sein 

Weil die teueren Speeddingsbumbs und Jodel Dinger haben ja Spiel schon in den Schachtel 


Edid: Bei meiner KS hab ich den Hebel sogar noch um 2 cm abgeschnitten .... geht auch NOCH


----------



## S*P*J (13. August 2008)

@speedy, ich fühl mich hier echt gut betreut, haben am Rödelheim so ein Ärztehaus mit hübschen Mädels und einen Handchirugen am Start. Die machen des schnippeln da schön ambulant, war heut auch schon auf der Strasse, schön das man beim RR-Fahren keinen Daumen zum Schalten braucht bis brixen müsste ich aber auch wieder fit sein, der Didi ist auch schon heiß.
@jörg, cooles Teil gibts des auch in 30.9, mach mal nen Link...der Didi hat sich seine heut auch abgeholt, hab gehört da soll noch ne fernbedienung dafür rauskommen.
@e-man...krass hab gedacht du hast deinen  DH`ler fürs rennen mit leichten reifen ausgestattet


----------



## Messerharry (13. August 2008)

@jörg:
Wo kann ich meine Punkte einlösen?

An den Hebel hat man oder frau sich schnell gewöhnt.

Nach dem ganzen TBA Geschrabbel ist sie immer noch spielfrei, nur ist mir nach dem Abspülen an der Talstation
und erst an nächsten morgen einsprühen mit WD40 zuvor der Hebel hängengeblieben.

Der hat auch wie ich meine ein wenig mehr Spiel bekommen.

Ganz ohne Kritik geht´s auch hier nicht.

Maverick und Joplin:kotz:

Grüße Harry

PS: Werde mitte/ende September wieder zu euch rüber machen, daß ihr mir auch alle da seid!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> @e-man...krass hab gedacht du hast deinen DH`ler fürs rennen mit leichten reifen ausgestattet


omm

hmm ... hätt auch aufm freerider dh-reifen gefahrn ... etwas langsamer ankommen is besser als gar net ins ziel kommen ... der obere hochalpine bereich is zu riskant für leichte reifen ...


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> @speedy, ich fühl mich hier echt gut betreut, haben am Rödelheim so ein Ärztehaus mit hübschen Mädels und einen Handchirugen am Start.



da musst mir mal die adresse geben. hab vielleicht noch einen spätschaden an meiner linken hand. das hat aber noch zeit.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> . der obere hochalpine bereich is zu riskant für leichte reifen ...



ja ja, danke für den wink mit dem zaunpfahl. hack noch weiter auf mir rum.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. August 2008)

Hast se ja schon bekommen 

Mhm bist ja scheinbar zufrieden damit. Würde nur noch ein Remote-Hebel fehlen wa?

Mal sehen vielleicht kauf ich mir ja a noch so a ding, fürs normale fahren würde ja so n Hebel reichen und der Verstellbereich ist schon sehr interessant !!!

@ eman wie gehts bei dir eigentlich?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman wie gehts bei dir eigentlich?


 
ganz gut  

... bin noch am überlegen ob ich nach semmering fahr, oder doch mal wieder im fichtelgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

@S*P*J: Die gibts, wie auch die SB und Joplin, eh nur in 30,9 und 31,6.
Für die heimischen Gefilde war es mir wichtig eine "mit" ohne Fernbedienung zu haben.
Fernbedienung find ich nur für Rennen unverzichtbar.
Oder wenn man ständig fahren muß als ob man verfolgt wird...wie z.B. der Emän 

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1872/lang/x/kw/Kind_Shock/


@Eman: Wenn du überlegst, dann heißt des eh schon das du mitfährst
Bzw. du würdest nur dann nicht mitfahren wenn du nicht überlegen würdest

@Stefan: Ja, hab die Bestellung mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit durch die Leitungen gejagt....so kam die Bestellung 1Tag vor dem Abschicken an.
Was dann 2Tage in der Gesamtrechnung ausmacht.

@Harry: In der Punkteeinlöserei. Wo die aber genau ist weiß ich auch nicht...hehe

@Speedy: Maxxis, Intense? oder Michelin und du bist auf dem richtigen Weg

G.


----------



## S*P*J (14. August 2008)

da steht die Stütze ist 400mm lang, jetz ne doofe Frage? ausgefahren oder eingefahren. weil ne eingefahrene 400mm Stütze bringt mir nichts.

zu doof habs grad noch mal in deinen Rahmen (bild) gesehen, die passt aufjedenfall.


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2008)

vorn lass ich auf jeden fall erst mal den conti. und solang ich hier in der gegend rum fahre, werd ich für hinten wohl auch noch mal einen bestellen. (ich höre jetzt schon die verzweifelten aufschreie, aber mir taugt er schon.)


----------



## LB Stefan (14. August 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> da steht die Stütze ist 400mm lang, jetz ne doofe Frage? ausgefahren oder eingefahren. weil ne eingefahrene 400mm Stütze bringt mir nichts.
> 
> zu doof habs grad noch mal in deinen Rahmen (bild) gesehen, die passt aufjedenfall.



Nee schon ausgefahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> da steht die Stütze ist 400mm lang, jetz ne doofe Frage? ausgefahren oder eingefahren. weil ne eingefahrene 400mm Stütze bringt mir nichts.
> 
> zu doof habs grad noch mal in deinen Rahmen (bild) gesehen, die passt aufjedenfall.



Natürlich ausgefahren.
Des schwarze in den Rahmen steck Teil könnte ich sogar bei meinem Switch bis auf Anschlag reinschieben.
Die 31,6 scheinen schon vergriffen zu sein

@Speedy: Aaaaaahhhhhh....verzweifelt aufschrei + Diverses

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Wenn du überlegst, dann heißt des eh schon das du mitfährst
> Bzw. du würdest nur dann nicht mitfahren wenn du nicht überlegen würdest


 
ne bin eben zu der entscheidung gekommen das ich nicht hinfahr ... 

das bringt mich zu der frage ... 
is am WE wer im lande und hat bock auf ne tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

Jaja, kaum ist man mal net da kommen sie hoch zum Tourenfahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2008)

jaja ... tragisch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. August 2008)

ich bin auch grad am spekulatio, ob wir(!) auch wieder heimfahrn, ich weiss bloss net , was ich vom wetter halten soll?? 

brrr, und wie ich meiner mama sagen soll, dass ich ihr haus besetze....


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2008)

von wo aus denn heimfahrn?


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2008)

Ach diese Wetterberichte... ich könnte sie zum Mond schießen.

@ Jörg falls du noch da bist und das noch lesen kannst, schönen Urlaub


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> von wo aus denn heimfahrn?



na von würzburg nach thumsaraath!!

@Jörg: ja-schönen urlaub!!


----------



## decolocsta (15. August 2008)

Oko WE fällt ins Wasser, sprichtwörtlich


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2008)

naja für sa und so is das wetter gar net so schlecht angesagt ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2008)

hmm, hab grad mal einen "per pedes" expedition auf den tillenberg hinter mich gebracht, obwohl es kübelte wie aus schüttern. 
...und bin prompt auf zwei wildschweine gestoßen, direkt neben mir. zum glück haben sich die beiden wohl das gleiche gedacht wie ich-nämlich einfach nur "SCHEI*E!!"...

warum immer ich und die wilden tiere??..


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Merke NIE eine Tour mit dem Freerider fahren wenn der andere eine Rennsemmel hat !!!




Da ist was wahres dran.... 3 Kilo, Downhillreifen und nur 9 Gänge sind beim Uphill schon sehr hinderlich und kräftezehrend.

... aber schiebend war ich nicht wirklich langsamer 


Ansonsten wars schön im Steinwald, so schön das ich gleich nen Baum umarmt hab  - ich komm wieder!




Wie is eigendlich die Strecke am OKO wenns nass ist für jemanden der noch nie dort war? Eher nicht zu empfehlen oder findet man sich schon zurecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2008)

nicht zu empfehlen....


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, hab grad mal einen "per pedes" expedition auf den tillenberg hinter mich gebracht, obwohl es kübelte wie aus schüttern.
> ...und bin prompt auf zwei wildschweine gestoßen, direkt neben mir. zum glück haben sich die beiden wohl das gleiche gedacht wie ich-nämlich einfach nur "SCHEI*E!!"...
> 
> warum immer ich und die wilden tiere??..



Hm da fällt mir nur ein. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gerne... äh was??? 

mhm mhm mhm wie siehts denn dann heute aus, weil wenn keiner was machen will fahr ich ne gemütlichge Runde mit Freundin und morgern dann ne etwas freeridelastigere Tour...?


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da ist was wahres dran.... 3 Kilo, Downhillreifen und nur 9 Gänge sind beim Uphill schon sehr hinderlich und kräftezehrend.
> 
> ... aber schiebend war ich nicht wirklich langsamer
> 
> ...



Wenns nass ist würd ich nicht zum ersten mal an oko fahren, ist viel schöner wenn gutes wetter ist und der erste eindruck ist ja das was bleibt


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2008)

ich werd heut und morgen fahrn  ...

fahrn mer heut morgen ne große fichtelgebirgsrunde  (silberhaus -> mt. snow -> bullheadmtn. -> schneebergplatte)

@pyro ... okopf bei nässe geht wenn man sich drauf eingestellt hat ganz gut ... aber muss net sein


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

Äh wann jetzt heut oder morgen?

Prinzipiell wär mir morgen lieber aber es würde sich zur not heut auch schon was e3inrichten lassen


----------



## JansonJanson (16. August 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wie is eigendlich die Strecke am OKO wenns nass ist für jemanden der noch nie dort war? Eher nicht zu empfehlen oder findet man sich schon zurecht?



War auch das 1.mal bei "restnässe der Nacht" am Oko und das obere Steinfeld ist nicht nett im feuchten...lag auch gleich nach paar MEtern im 1. Waldstück  mag aber auch daran gelegen haben das ich noch nicht "warm" war... aber mit bedacht und vielleicht 1 - 2 mal vorher in der Mitte erst eingestiegen gehts auch im feuchten ... 
1. Eindruck war damals heftig ... aber Herausforderungen wollen gemeistert werden ... i ll be back


----------



## Vietze (16. August 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da ist was wahres dran.... 3 Kilo, Downhillreifen und nur 9 Gänge sind beim Uphill schon sehr hinderlich und kräftezehrend.
> 
> ... aber schiebend war ich nicht wirklich langsamer




Aber nur weil wir uns solidarisch gezeigt haben und auch geschoben haben


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich werd heut und morgen fahrn  ...
> 
> fahrn mer heut morgen ne große fichtelgebirgsrunde  (silberhaus -> mt. snow -> bullheadmtn. -> schneebergplatte)
> 
> @pyro ... okopf bei nässe geht wenn man sich drauf eingestellt hat ganz gut ... aber muss net sein



Morgen wär ich zu 100% dabei !!!


----------



## Supah Gee (16. August 2008)

Ich brauch noch Regeneration....
Hüfte und Schulter lassen höchstens ne Eisdielenfahrt zu 

Achja und ich brauch ja auch noch ne Schraube und Mutter...

@Stefan
Hast du die Bilder vom Jörg? Wann machma Übergabe?
Und willst du echt des Froschrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

@ supah, nö hab noch keine Bilder von Jörg.

Na ich weiß noch nichtz wegen dem Frosch. Mal sehen was sich tut. Vielleicht kauf ich mir ja doch noch n spicy oder auchg nicht. alles nicjht so einfach...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Äh wann jetzt heut oder morgen?
> 
> Prinzipiell wär mir morgen lieber aber es würde sich zur not heut auch schon was e3inrichten lassen


 

fahr heut nachmittag vielleicht steinwald ... zeit ... k.A.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. August 2008)

@LBS
Ja wenn ma Geld hätte wär des einfacher...
Dann würd ich mir n Remedy n Froggy und n Sessions 88 DH kaufen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2008)

Dann war meine Entscheidung wegen OKO sicher die Richtige...

Nach 2 Tagen MX und ein Tag Steinwald mit kleiner Verletzung hat es am Mo abend geregnet wie aus Kübeln... da bin ich dann Di nimmer an den OKO.


Viel Spass denen die die Zeit haben am WE zu biken! Ich muss in 2 Stunden anfangen zu arbeiten und jetzt zuvor noch einen Anhänger mit Licht/Tontechnik ausladen.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

@ eman gut, dann fahr ma morgen mal besagte runde. 

@ supah ja die 3 würd ich auch so nehmen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. August 2008)

ah - heut war mal wieder die klassische "verpeilt" situation. wir sind zu ner klassik-kössaine runde aufgebrochen und sind ständig in emans und andis spuren gefahren, derselbe startpunkt in mak mit derselben streckenwahl. mei o mei!! des hätt ma besser machen können.

und wegen morgen: ich will meiner freundin (klingt komisch is aber so) mal oko und mount snow zeigen, also werden wir uns da auch rumtreiben-schön langsam halt.

evtl kömma ja was arrangiern?? (stefan, ich hab ne neue handynummer, hmm, aber die hat da eman scho und-ach is doch wurscht, des seng ma scho...)

kann aber erst so nachmittäglich...

also pfiats aich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (16. August 2008)

@emän/stefan:  wann fahrt ihr morgen ne tour (uhrzeit-treffpunkt ??)
ich würd wahrscheinlich mitfahren

fahrt ihr klassische schneeberg-seehaus-oko-tour ???

mfg
christoph


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2008)

Ah hätt ich ja fast vergessen. hier noch n paar Touren von Lenzerheide sortiert nach Datum.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2008)

Hab jetzt mal mitn eman 1230 silberhaus ausgemacht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2008)

hmm, werden wir wohl nicht schaffen, aber ich weiss auch noch nix genaues. uns hängt gestern noch in den knochen. werden wohl zeitversetzt euch nachzuckeln 

obwohl, eis am fichtelsee oder irgendwo könnt klappen, wenn ich unsere tour gut aus-check. händi mitnehmen!!


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2008)

ja handy ist dabei. meld dich einfach mal wennst weißt wo du wann bist


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2008)

alles klar-probier ma des mal!!! 

bis dann!!


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (17. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ah hätt ich ja fast vergessen. hier noch n paar Touren von Lenzerheide sortiert nach Datum.



Hier mal zwei kleine Ansichten zu dem Thema:


----------



## TAL (17. August 2008)

WOW, bei solchen Bildern bekommt man sofort Lust aufs Biken!!!


----------



## sud (17. August 2008)

will auch    :


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2008)

oh ... mei ... so fotos sind irgendwie gemein  ... aber war schon geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (17. August 2008)

sorry, konnt heut doch net mit, 
war mit ner bekannten am haberstein klettern, das hab ich ihr versprochen

mfg
chris


----------



## Jambo12 (18. August 2008)

auf ihr klettern oda chris^^


----------



## tiredjoe (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

sorry fürs OT. 
Hab gestern schlauerweise mein Vorderrad am Parkplatz OKO Talstation Süd liegen lassen. Falls es jemdand gefunden hat freu ich mich über ne PN.

thx
tiredjoe


----------



## LB Stefan (18. August 2008)

Was heißt OT?

Hast schon mal beim Lift angerufen, evtl. hat es ja dort jemand abgegeben...


----------



## decolocsta (18. August 2008)

Off Topic


----------



## tiredjoe (18. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hast schon mal beim Lift angerufen, evtl. hat es ja dort jemand abgegeben...



Jo, ist leider noch nix bei Talstation und Bullheadhouse abgegeben worden.
Kann jetzt wohl kräftig Manuals üben.....


----------



## Max 1990 (18. August 2008)

So haidere,

#hab grad wieder mal ne kleine tour gedreht geht echt sau geil bei den wetter so am abend zu fahrn geht vll diese woche mal namido numal was zam???


Mfg MAx


----------



## LB Stefan (18. August 2008)

morgen ist schlecht bei mir... Mittwoch?


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2008)

hat morgen wer lust auf steinwald? so gegen 9 oder 10uhr früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max 1990 (19. August 2008)

Haidere, 

Ja moing tät gehn wenns net so pisst wie etz grad bine dabei und wo stoawoald oder wo 

Mfg MAx


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2008)

jop steinwald... da bei grötschenreuth! schreib mir mal dei handynr als pn dann rühr ich mich!


----------



## Vietze (20. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> morgen ist schlecht bei mir... Mittwoch?




Noch aktuell?


----------



## Max 1990 (20. August 2008)

Also von mir wärs noch aktuell


----------



## Max 1990 (20. August 2008)

So hawidere hab etz mit ein ausgemacht das ma in friedenfels am parkplatz um 5 e wegfahrn also wenn wer will  wer a super sache 


Mfg MAx


----------



## Vietze (20. August 2008)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Also von mir wärs noch aktuell



Leider verpasst. 
Ich bin mit einem Kumpel von Pfaben aus zum Turm und dann den Katzentrögel gefahren. War wieder absolut nass und rutschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. August 2008)

Mhm da des heut ja alles scheinbar nicht so recht geklappt hat...

Ich hätt morgen Zeit.

Startpunkt: Jenachdem wer mit fährt. (wer hat mal Lust auf Kössaine?)
Uhrzeit ab 1620. gerne aber auch a weng später...


----------



## Supah Gee (20. August 2008)

@all

Was is jetz eigentlich mim CAIDOM


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. August 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Was is jetz eigentlich mim CAIDOM



ja-was issn damit??

da hab ich endlich frei!! juchuuu...

PS: ich hab meine freundin kaputtgemacht...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2008)

ich würd gern hin ...

hab aber jetzt die definitive bestätigung das man nen ärtzliches Attest braucht


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Was is jetz eigentlich mim CAIDOM



wenn ich das wüsste.

war gestern beim MRT und es sieht zappendunster aus. hab im unteren bereich vom schienbein noch einen haarriss im knochen. 
morgen geht es zum wieder zum orthopäden. laut radiologin ist es gut möglich, dass ich einen gips bekomme. von daher gehe ich davon aus, das caidom für mich nichts wird. morgen dann aber mehr.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2008)

oh mei ... viel glück


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. August 2008)

@speedy: auch von mir alles gute!!!

hmmm-pfeiffen wir doch aufs rennen und machen uns ein paar schöne tage in südtirol...

na los!!...


----------



## Max 1990 (20. August 2008)

Warn auch am turm oben und danach hintere abfahrt zum schwammer und von da aus dann zum eisnbahnerhaisl und dann pber schön schlammige wege ( leider ohne schlamm heim) war supppiiii  ja diese woche denke wirds eher schlecht!! Außer mein Autoreifen ist wieder platt dann werd ich wohl zuhause bleiben müssen loool.

Mfg MAx


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2008)

danke, ein wenig glück könnt ich nun langsam gebrauchen. aber mal schauen, was nun morgen raus kommt.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2008)

hmm ... freitag abend wer bock auf ne tour ... bin wahrscheinlich im lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (21. August 2008)

hi leute,
ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen dass der neue deutsche meister aus plauen kommt 
wasser auf die mühlen vom eman und seiner "zonophobie" 

nix für ungut,
tim


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen dass der neue deutsche meister aus plauen kommt
> wasser auf die mühlen vom eman und seiner "zonophobie"
> 
> ...



hmmm... auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. August 2008)

Genau, auch ein dummes Huhn findet mal ein blindes Korn 

@ eman bei mir ists heut negativ. Hab nachmittag weng a arbeit zu tun.

Samstag wär i aber denk ich wieder eher dabei wobei auch hier die Betonung auf eher liegt. Also net zu spät starten.

@ speedy was ist denn nu bei dir? Hams dir nen Holzbein ran gemacht jetzt? 

@ max tu mal net so viel auto fahren


----------



## speedy_j (22. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ speedy was ist denn nu bei dir? Hams dir nen Holzbein ran gemacht jetzt?



na ja, holz ist es nicht ganz geworden:





jetzt müsste man mal klären, in wie weit das beim gesundheitszeugniss einfluss hat. 4 wochen muss er dran bleiben und dann soll meine eh schon recht zarte wade wie eine bohnenstange ausschauen. 

von caidom soll ich auf anraten des arztes abstand nehmen -> werd ich auch machen. aber das cc rennen am gardasee am 10. oktober sollte wieder möglich sein. die hoffnung unter die ersten 3 zu kommen soll ich mir aber nicht machen.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2008)

wie der stoawald bou schon geschrieben hat ... vielleicht sollt man cai dom eh einfach sausen lassen und lieber nen paar schöne ungezwungene Tage da unten verbringen ...

in lenzerheide hab ich mir am freitag auch die frage gestellt warum tust dir eigentlich den rennstress an  ... aber irgendwie wars dann doch recht geil ... 

wünsch dir mal alles gute fürn fuss

@dr q ... samstag könn mer machen falls du zeit hast


----------



## LB Stefan (22. August 2008)

Jepp Samstag geht, zumindest wenn ich so ab 5e wieder daheim bin. Müsst ma halt weng eher fahren.


----------



## Supah Gee (22. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie der stoawald bou schon geschrieben hat ... vielleicht sollt man cai dom eh einfach sausen lassen und lieber nen paar schöne ungezwungene Tage da unten verbringen ...



Kömma auch...

Noch n Versuch Bozen? Oder Brixen? Oder beides? 
Welches Datum?


----------



## rossihoney (22. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich würd gern hin ...
> 
> hab aber jetzt die definitive bestätigung das man nen ärtzliches Attest braucht



@ EMan, ärtzliches attest wäre die letzten Jahre auch gewünscht gewesen . Tja leider wird alles immer komplizierter. Ab zum Hausarzt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2008)

Ich bin grad etwas uninformiert.... warum und für was ein ärztliches Attest? Für das Caidom-Rennen???

Ham die Angst das man nen Herzinfarkt beim radln bekommt oder stürzt man mit nem  Attest nicht?


Eman, für Brixen, Bozen und Co. bin ich auch jederzeit am Start! Aber bissl sollt ich mich derzeit noch schonen oder sagen wirs mit den Worten meines Arztes heut morgen: Mein Körper wird mir ein Zeichen geben was geht und was nicht geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (22. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich würd gern hin ...
> 
> hab aber jetzt die definitive bestätigung das man nen ärtzliches Attest braucht


 

wie nen ärztliches Attest? 'Ist der Start wohl auf 7000m wo die Gefahr der Höhenkrankheit besteht? 
Ist das jetzt echt kein Witz? Wenn ich ne UCI  Lizens will, muss ich doch vorher auch net zum Arzt...naja

@speedy gute Besserung, dein gips hat die gleiche Farbe wie meine schiene, nice. Bei mir entscheidet es sich erst am Montag ob man jetzt die Sache konventionell oder mit OP verheilen lässt. Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass es net aufgeschnitten wird, weil am Montag nachm Arzt will ich nämlich nach Elba fahren...Sonne tanken und so


----------



## rossihoney (22. August 2008)

Tja jungs, wir wollten das große Geld (scherz) und das sind die konsequenzen... 

S*P* hat recht, wenn man ne UCI tesserierung machen will brauch man auch das attest...

ghupft wie ghatscht sagen wir in Tirol....

ich hoffe es Hält euch nicht ab, am Rennen teilzunehmen. Wär ja schad um den Spaß!


----------



## speedy_j (22. August 2008)

merci für die anteilnahme.

@rossihoney
in deutschland brauchst kein attest für eine uci lizenz. da reicht eine mitgliedschaft in einem verein.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Kömma auch...
> 
> Noch n Versuch Bozen? Oder Brixen? Oder beides?
> Welches Datum?




 ab dem 27.09 bis mindestens 05.10??


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2008)

japp ... in deutschland kann man die lizenz einfach beantragen ohne irgendwas 



> ab dem 27.09 bis mindestens 05.10??


 
hmm ... wenn ich pech hab bin ich da da bei ner Leistungsprüfung in Mannheim  ... aber könnt glück haben .... das Prüfobjekt war auf meiner seite und ist im juli nen paar mal in die luft geflogen und nun auf eis gelegt  ... mal schauen 

@stefan ... wetter scheint ja morgen net so schön zu werden

@pyro ... japp ... mal schauen ...  hab zur zeit auch nen paar wehstellen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wenn ich pech hab bin ich da da bei ner Leistungsprüfung in Mannheim  ... aber könnt glück haben .... das Prüfobjekt war auf meiner seite und ist im juli nen paar mal in die luft geflogen und nun auf eis gelegt  ... mal schauen



 hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2008)

Ich würde ganz gern wissen warum man für das Rennen ein ärztliches Attest braucht und bitte was muss in dem Attest drin stehn bzw. was muss der Arzt bescheinigen denn da gibt es zig Untersuchungen???

Da ich im Oktober wieder nen Pyrolehrgang mache brauch ich hierfür ein Attest um meine körperliche Eignung für den Ungang oder Verkehr mit explosionsgefährlichen Stoffen zu bescheinigen. Da musste mein Arzt mir ausreichene Hörfähigkeit und Sehfertigkeit, insbesondere Farbsehtüchtigkeit, volle Gebrauchsfähigkeit der Hände, schnelles Reaktionsvermögen und ausreichende Beweglichkeit im Gelände bestätigen. Ausserdem darf ich keine schweren Sprachfehler, chronische Krankheiten wie Epilepsie, keine Suchtkrankheiten, Alkohol/Drogenabhängigkeit oder psychische Erkrankung haben.

So ein Attest mit dem ganzen Untersuchungskram dauerte ne ganze Zeit und kostet um die 75 Euro!!



Eman... OKO steht auch noch aus... aber meine Wehstellen sind derzeit bissl massiv für solche Unternehmungen.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

die franzosen  wolln das einfach ... is in frankreich üblich so ... und da das  cai dom race zur  avalanche trophy gehört muss man halt eins haben. in dland reichts wenn du selbst unterschreibst das du dich fähig fühlst.

der arzt muss nur bestätigen das man fähig bist das race zu fahrn ... das reicht von kostenlos bis zum belastungsekg für ~80 euro


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

@ eman müsstest du net im bett sein um die zeit 

nee ist wirklich net so toll heut. mhm mhm mhm grübel grübel grübel.

Mal abwarten und Kaffee trinken


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

Mhm jetzt schauts aber gar net mal so schlecht aus mitn Wetter.

Ich fahr denk ich mal ne Runde.

So um 12:30? Forsthaus?? Oder wo anders?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

bin gestern erst ne vollständige kösseinerunde gefahrn ... so kurz vorm grossen regen 

vielleicht steinwald?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

ja auch recht... dann 12:30 mak-haus?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

1240 wär besser ...


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

okee


----------



## rossihoney (23. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die franzosen  wolln das einfach ... is in frankreich üblich so ... und da das  cai dom race zur  avalanche trophy gehört muss man halt eins haben. in dland reichts wenn du selbst unterschreibst das du dich fähig fühlst.
> 
> der arzt muss nur bestätigen das man fähig bist das race zu fahrn ... das reicht von kostenlos bis zum belastungsekg für ~80 euro



Italien und Frankreisch ist des halt so, deshalb gibs ja auch beim IXS cup nur Probleme in Italien (hobbyklasse usw)

@Pyro: Nimm einfach eine Kopie dieses Attest mit. Einfach ein ärtztliches Attest dass du guter Gesundheit bist..

@Speedy: in D-land will der Verein bei der Mitgliedschaft aber auch ein Attest. Irgendwie muss man sich ja absichern. Wenn du einen verein weisst bei dem es kein Attest braucht, dann schreib ich mich sofort dort ein ;-)


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2008)

rossihoney schrieb:


> @Speedy: in D-land will der Verein bei der Mitgliedschaft aber auch ein Attest. Irgendwie muss man sich ja absichern. Wenn du einen verein weisst bei dem es kein Attest braucht, dann schreib ich mich sofort dort ein ;-)



braucht man nicht, ich hab nämlich eine uci-lizenz.  

es kann aber schon sein, dass es bei anderen vereinen so gehandhabt wird. ich bin jetzt mal von mir ausgegangen und das was ich bis jetzt so von anderen mitbekommen habe. von ärztlichen attesten ist da nie die rede gewesen.
ich bin in einen motorsportverein, der eine fahrrad-trialabteilung unterhalten und hab von den verantwortlichen noch nie jemanden gesehen geschweige sonst etwas mit denen zu tun gehabt. nicht, dass ich das nicht möchte, aber das vereinsgelände ist mir einfach zu weit weg, dass ich auch erst einmal dort trainiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (23. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> d
> der arzt muss nur bestätigen das man fähig bist das race zu fahrn ... das reicht von kostenlos bis zum belastungsekg für ~80 euro



da tun sich ja ungeahte möglichkeiten auf


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

hmm ... ich fall nun zunächst mal aus ... weiß wer nen guten daumendoc? hab gips dran 

zur lizenzsache ... hatt 2004 auch ne lizenz ... der verein hat mich dabei nie persönlich gesehen und auch kein attest ... ich glaub deshalb sind deutsche ärzte da auch so überfordert/ängstlich wenn sie da nen zettel unterschreiben sollen und damit bestätigen das du geeignet bist ... einfach weil sie es net kennen


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2008)

musst du dem jörg alles nach machen und dann noch schlimmer? mensch junge, reicht doch zu wenn sich die anderen alle zerlegen. was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

Mhm und wer fährt jetzt morgen mit mir Rad???


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

das prob war weniger dieser sturz sondern die stürze davor (hatt ja 2 wochen vor frankreich und schweiz nen sturz aufm daumen) ... 
dieser oder noch frühere (war 2003 10 tage österreichroadtrip mit daumenbeschädigung kurz davor) ...  
kam aufm röntgenbild ganz eindeutig zum vorschein  ... muss jetzt was machen lassen (falls noch was zu retten ist) sonst könnt ichs irgendwann bereuen


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm und wer fährt jetzt morgen mit mir Rad???


 
ich net ...


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

Ja eman lass mal gscheit machen, lieber jetzt mal weng auf die Zähne beissen müssen als später dann dauernd Probleme damit haben


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2008)

naja dann auch mal stefans foto dazu ...


----------



## Supah Gee (23. August 2008)

Hm schöner Schei§

Und was is da jetz kaputt? Oder weiß ma des noch net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (23. August 2008)

also ich kann dir am Montag sagen ob der was taugt oder nicht...bis jetzt bin ich blos schwer von den Arzthelferinen beindruckt...so richtig der Sache auf dem Grund ist man aber  noch nicht gekommen. Am Anfang hieß es Sehne ab, Schiene dran und schau mer mal ne Woche. Diesen Montag hieß es dann, Sehne dran + Schiene bleibt auch dran und schau mer mal am Montag, wenn der Handchirug ausm Urlaub zurück ist Naja aber mit so ner Schiene Gips kann man aber immer noch Super RR fahren und mit Barends aufm CC- Rad und benutzerfreundlichen Strecken kann man auch ein bischen trainieren.

Also E-Man Daumen hoch und wenns nimma gescheit wird, dann wirds getaped beim biken


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2008)

oh weh, jetzt wird aber schon ne menge verbandsmaterial benötigt.
nun kann ich ja auch mal ein "gute besserung" an alle beteiligten verteilen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... ich fall nun zunächst mal aus ... weiß wer nen guten daumendoc? hab gips dran
> 
> zur lizenzsache ... hatt 2004 auch ne lizenz ... der verein hat mich dabei nie persönlich gesehen und auch kein attest ... ich glaub deshalb sind deutsche ärzte da auch so überfordert/ängstlich wenn sie da nen zettel unterschreiben sollen und damit bestätigen das du geeignet bist ... einfach weil sie es net kennen



Markus, was hast denn angestellt bzw. was willst nach vielen Jahren mal richten lassen?? 
Von Verletztem zu Verletztem gute Besserung. Daume in Gips (nach Seitenbandabriss und OP) hatte ich erst letztes Jahr. Mit meinem Handchirurgen war ich sehr zufrieden, is aber für Dich wohl zu weit weg (Mainburg).
Was fehlt denn dem Jörg?




Zu dem Thema Attest... das was Du hier geschrieben hast denke ich mir schon die ganze Zeit.

... Grüss Sie her Dr. XY, ich möchte ein Marathon-Downhill-Rennen mitfahren und brauche von Ihnen ein Attest das ich dafür geeignet bin...

Das Fragezeichen in dem Gesicht kann ich mir mal so richtig vorstellen denn ich bin überzeugt das viele Ärzte nicht wissen was das ist, geschweige von den Belastungen die Auftreten und somit wohl auch überfordert sind ein Attest mit guten Gewissen aus zu stellen. Ausserdem ein Attest das man einer Extremsportveranstaltung gewachsen ist... da hat doch der Arzt wenns dick kommt schon ne Klage am Hals mit der heutigen Bürokratie.

Also wenns da von den Verantwortlichen keinen Formzettel gibt zum Ausfüllen und wo gewisse Randbedingungen festgelegt sind dann find ich das echt lächerlich und die Anzahl der "Dinge die man nicht kapieren muss" erhöht sich um eins.



edit: Eman, ich seh grad Dein Bild... die ham das schei$$e eingegipst - der Daume steht viel zu weit ab das solltest ändern lassn weil das mal null,null natürliche Haltung ist und wenn das über Wochen so bleibt haste ein Bewegungsproblem.

So muss das aussehn, meine Hand im Mai 07:


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm und wer fährt jetzt morgen mit mir Rad???



Man man lauter Scheintote 
Da sieht man mal wieder Sport ist auch nicht so Kassenfreundlich wie die immer meinen 

Gute Besserung an alle!!! und viel Glück bei den OP´s 


Also bei mir ist noch alles drann und wennst Lust hast könnten wir am Nachmittag a Runde drehen....wenns Wetter mitmacht.

Weil ich hab am Freitag mein Rad das erste mal richtig gewaschen und das darf jetzt nie! mehr dreckig werden.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2008)

Oh man das reinste Lazarett hier.... 

Ich werd um 1300 am Forsthaus sein.

Ist weng kurzfristig jetzt ich weiß aber ging leider nicht eher. Bin grad erst heim gekommen


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ist weng kurzfristig jetzt ich weiß aber ging leider nicht eher. Bin grad erst heim gekommen



Etwas zu kurzfristig komm erst vom essen......schade a ander mal dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> edit: Eman, ich seh grad Dein Bild... die ham das schei$$e eingegipst - der Daume steht viel zu weit ab das solltest ändern lassn weil das mal null,null natürliche Haltung ist und wenn das über Wochen so bleibt haste ein Bewegungsproblem.


 
kommt eh runter das ding morgen früh bis ich weiß wie es weiter geht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kommt eh runter das ding morgen früh bis ich weiß wie es weiter geht



 a oberpfälzer halt!!

naa-alls guade a vo mir, eman!! werd wieder!!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2008)

thx ...


----------



## TimvonHof (25. August 2008)

das mit dem abmachen hab ich mal überlesen  aber bei mir hält so ein zeugs auch nicht lange.

gute besserung an alle "ski-daumen" hier im forum.

war schon mal einer im Bikepark Osternohe bei ngb? wie issnder?

tim


----------



## Klabauterman (27. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... ich fall nun zunächst mal aus ... weiß wer nen guten daumendoc? hab gips dran



is wahrscheinlich scho zu spät,aber ich war mal beim dr. bartelmann in regensburg! is n handchirurg


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2008)

bekomm am freitag ne kernspin ... der doc gestern meinte aber, dass das akute net so schlimm ist. das vergangene ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu korrigieren


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2008)

Ja wie immer im Leben, gehst zu 10 verschiedenen Spezialisten gibts 11 verschieden Meinungen.

Oh weh.


----------



## Vietze (27. August 2008)

An alle, die nicht verletzt sind

Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus? 
Samstag/Sonntag irgendwo eine Tour mit mir als Rookie


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2008)

So wies momentan aussieht bin ich SA vormittag abfischen und nachmittag könnts dann evtl gehen. Somit könnt ma des mal ins Auge fassen... AUA!!!


----------



## Vietze (27. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So wies momentan aussieht bin ich SA vormittag abfischen und nachmittag könnts dann evtl gehen. Somit könnt ma des mal ins Auge fassen... AUA!!!



Sa Vormittag ist bei mir auch eher schlecht, da ich da auf dem Oldtimer Teilemarkt in Kemnath bisschen was einkaufen muss 

Nachmittag sollte dann passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2008)

Na bestens.
Und wo?

Staawold? Kössaine? Oko/Mt.Snow? oder ganz wo anders?


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Na bestens.
> Und wo?
> 
> Staawold? Kössaine? Oko/Mt.Snow? oder ganz wo anders?



Hab zwar a Federwegunterbesetzung aber egal.
Wenn da ned gerade die Hölle zufriert dann wär i a dabei.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2008)

Einwandfrei 

mhm Hölle zufrieren ist übernächstes WE, des WE ist denk ich Himmel runterfallen dran  

Federwegsunterbesetzung? Ist dein RM kaputt oder hast a Gabelprobleme???


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2008)

ihr dürft doch net radlfahrn solang ich net kann


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2008)

Dürfen nicht, tun wa aber totzdem 

Hast eigentlich dein neumodischen Gips noch dran? Oder darfst bist morgen ohne rum laufen.

Bin ja mal gespannt was die dann morgen alles erzählen und ob sie noch ein paar weitere Defekte oder Altlasten entdecken


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2008)

Achja müsst heut oder morgen net da Jörg wieder hier einschlagen??


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Einwandfrei
> 
> mhm Hölle zufrieren ist übernächstes WE, des WE ist denk ich Himmel runterfallen dran
> 
> Federwegsunterbesetzung? Ist dein RM kaputt oder hast a Gabelprobleme???




Himmel runterfallen ist kein Problem haben ja Helme auf!

RM und Gabel ......alles gibt den Geist auf 
wobei das billiger von beiden schon wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung ist.....beim RM brauchts auch an Gibs...oder an Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2008)

Mail von heut an [email protected] und [email protected] 

Kreipe, Christian (LRA Wunsiedel i. F.) schrieb: 
Sehr geehrte Herren, es würde mich freuen, wenn Sie auf das Merkblatt in Ihrer Arbeit hinweisen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Kreipe

Naturpark Fichtelgebirge e. V.
95632 Wunsiedel
Jean Paul Strasse 9
Telefon 09232/80 423
Fax 09232/809423
E-mail:[email protected]


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Infozentrum, UmweltWissen (LfU) [mailto:[email protected]] 
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 28. August 2008 13:44
An: undisclosed-recipients
Betreff: UmweltWissen am LfU: Newsletter 02/2008


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen,

Spätsommer und Herbst sind ideal, um draußen in der Natur aktiv zu sein. Natursportarten liegen im Trend und für viele von uns gibt es nichts schöneres als Sport unter freiem Himmel. Das wir uns dabei an Regeln halten müssen, um Natur und Mitmenschen zu schützen, wird vielfach ignoriert. Doch worin liegt die Problematik dieser Sportarten und mit welchen Lösungsansätzen wird sie entschärft? Angefangen mit "Mountainbiking" nimmt unsere neue Reihe "Natursportarten" diese Fragen genauer unter die Lupe: http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_85_natursport_mountainbiking.pdf
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wer häufig draußen unterwegs ist, dem fallen am Wegesrand vielleicht Pflanzenarten auf, die früher bei uns nicht anzutreffen waren. Neue Pflanzenarten, sogenannte Neophyten, können unter anderem wegen Veränderungen des Klimas nach Mitteleuropa und natürlich auch nach Bayern einwandern. Einige sind harmlos und schön anzusehen, andere sind aber giftig oder können Allergien auslösen. Um mit den dynamischen Veränderungen unserer Pflanzenwelt Schritt zu halten, haben wir unsere zwei Publikationen zum Thema aktualisiert: Neophyten - Neulinge in der Pflanzenwelt http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_41_neophyten_neulinge_pflanzenwelt.pdf
Neophyten - Pflanzenportraits http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_42_neophyten_pflanzenportraits.pdf
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bleibt die Frage, warum sich das Klima eigentlich ändert. Der Klimawandel ist zwar in aller Munde, kurze und leicht verständliche Texte dazu sind aber Mangelware. 
Mit "Klimawandel - Warum ändert sich unser Klima?" beginnen wir eine neue Reihe zur Klimaproblematik, die diese Lücke schließen will: http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_79_warum_aendert_sich_unser_klima.pdf
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sagen Sie uns doch mal Ihre Meinung! 
Wir werden sie beherzigen.
Für unsere sieben Fragen benötigen Sie nicht mal fünf Minuten: http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/_umfrage/umfrage.php
Mit Ihrer Hilfe wollen wir unsere Angebote nach Ihren Vorstellungen gestalten. Vielen Dank für's Mitmachen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nach einem vorübergehenden personellen Engpass ist unser Team jetzt wieder komplett. Wir, Birgit Haas und Peter Miehle, werden Sie in Zukunft wieder regelmäßig mit fundierten Informationen zu aktuellen Themen aus Umwelt- und Klimaschutz versorgen. Wir wünschen Ihnen eine interessante Lektüre.


Mit besten Grüßen aus Augsburg,

Birgit Haas und Peter Miehle

Bayerisches Landesamt für Umwelt
UmweltWissen - Referat 12
Bürgermeister-Ulrich-Straße 160
86179 Augsburg

Tel.: 	++49 (0)821 / 9071 - 5671
Fax: 	++49 (0)821 / 9071 - 5536
mailto:[email protected] http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/​


----------



## speedy_j (28. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kreipe, Christian (LRA Wunsiedel i. F.) schrieb:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Herren, ...



ihr bösen buben! und nikky kommt ungeschoren davon. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> :http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc uw_85_natursport_mountainbiking.pdf



da steht ja auch wahnsinnig viel neues drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2008)

aus der BroschÃ¼re http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_85_natursport_mountainbiking.pdf

1.2 GroÃveranstaltungen 
Bei Sportveranstaltungen mit mehr als 1000 Teilnehmern und / oder 1000 Zuschauern kÃ¶nnen Landschaft und Umwelt stark belastet werden (âº Ãkologisch bewusste DurchfÃ¼hrung von GroÃveranstaltungen - Teilbereich Mountainbiken). Je nach Disziplin (Cross Country, Downhill, Hill Climb, Observed-Trials, Mountainbike-Marathon, MTB-Orientierung) sind WegeschÃ¤den kaum bis deutlich sichtbar (z. B. tiefe Erosionsrinnen beim Cross Country- oder Downhill-Fahren). 
Da die Neu-Ausweisung einer Rennstrecke eher eine Ausnahme darstellt und Â vor allem beim MTB-Marathon ein bereits existierendes (Forst-)Wegenetz genutzt wird, halten sich die Auswirkungen auf die Landschaft in Grenzen. *Zu verzeichnen sind allerdings TrittschÃ¤den entlang der Strecke durch ins GelÃ¤nde laufende Zuschauer, LÃ¤rmbelastungen vor allem im Start-/Zielbereich durch das begleitende Rahmenprogramm und die MedientÃ¤tigkeit.* 

... naja ... der einsatz eines timberjacks dÃ¼rft wohl schlimmer sein  
 

Vor den Veranstaltungen kann es durch den Trainingsbetrieb bereits zu Belastungen kommen. *Im Anschluss an die Veranstaltung werden die genutzten FlÃ¤chen hÃ¤ufig weiter erschlossen und damit allgemein zugÃ¤nglich gemacht.* 

durch das planieren und auffÃ¼llen der Wege erreicht man das auch ... is natÃ¼rlich wichtig das zum Beispiel der Herr Kreipe bei der Dienstfahrt schnell mit dem Auto mitten in die unberÃ¼hrte Natur kommt


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aus der BroschÃ¼re http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_85_natursport_mountainbiking.pdf
> 
> 1.2 GroÃveranstaltungen
> Bei Sportveranstaltungen mit mehr als 1000 Teilnehmern und / oder 1000 Zuschauern kÃ¶nnen Landschaft und Umwelt stark belastet werden (âº Ãkologisch bewusste DurchfÃ¼hrung von GroÃveranstaltungen - Teilbereich Mountainbiken). Je nach Disziplin (Cross Country, Downhill, Hill Climb, Observed-Trials, Mountainbike-Marathon, MTB-Orientierung) sind WegeschÃ¤den kaum bis deutlich sichtbar (z. B. tiefe Erosionsrinnen beim Cross Country- oder Downhill-Fahren).
> ...




Oh mei jetzt wirds echt lÃ¤cherlich....

Jetzt vertehe ich warum die 120.000 mÂ³ Fremdmaterial mit ihren GerÃ¤tschaften in Wald nei fahren um aus Naturwegen QualitÃ¤tswanderwege zu machen. Es geht dabei um die ZerstÃ¶rung der am Wegrand angesiedelten gemeinen Neophyten. Man bin ich froh.  .... Danke und weiter so. 

Naja kannst nur sagen: Nie Ã¤rgern nur wundern.... und darÃ¼ber nachdenken wer denn nun wirklich den Wald kaputt macht bzw. mehr errosionen auf Wegen verursacht, Mountainbiker oder Timberjacks.... 

Aber da mir des eh mehr als am Poppers vorbei geht was der Herrr Kreipe fÃ¼r Sorgen hat (er kÃ¼mmert sich ja auch nicht um meine Sorgen) muss ich mich net mal drÃ¼ber wundern sondern seh des eher als BestÃ¤tigung dass der eine oder andere einfach fehl am Platz ist.  

In dem Sinne....


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2008)

P.S. ich geh heut nachmittag mal wieder weng Umwelt aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen und Welt untergehen lassen.

Hei ho, hei ho


----------



## TimvonHof (29. August 2008)

Es wäre trotzdem gut den ein oder anderen Hinweis von dem Blättchen zu berücksichtigen bzw ihn als beachtet hervorzuheben. 
Ich denke mal da sind bereits jetzt einige Aspekte erfüllt und man braucht nur noch darauf hinzuweisen.

Auch in Bezug auf das Weiterbestehen der O-Line. Durchgeknallte Umweltaktivisten haben bereits den Feuerberglift auf dem Gewissen und Spicaz schein diese Saison auch Probleme bekommen zu haben.

Und wer weiss - so wie die O-Line seit nem Jahr aussieht, geht sie vielleicht noch als sanfter Bikepark durch und gewinnt einen Umwelt-Preis 

tim


----------



## TimvonHof (29. August 2008)

Was hab ich den hier noch gefunden 
http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/umwelt/naturschutz/freizeit/bike_vereinbarung.htm



> 9. Biker meiden Bergbahnen
> 
> By fair means ist Ehrensache! Der Genuss einer Abfahrt ist der Lohn für die Mühen des Hinaufstrampelns. Mountainbiker sind mit Recht stolz auf ihre Leistung und wenden sich gegen den mühelosen Erlebniskonsum. Wer nicht aus eigenen Kräften auf den Berg kommt, sollte sich mit weniger anspruchsvollen Touren in Form bringen. Für Downhiller gibt es speziell ausgewiesene Strecken.



Wenn man das auf Skifahrer überträgt klingts irgenwie lächerlich....
_9. Skifahrer meiden Lifte

By fair means ist Ehrensache! Der Genuss einer Abfahrt ist der Lohn für die Mühen des Hinauftretens. Skifahrer sind mit Recht stolz auf ihre Leistung und wenden sich gegen den mühelosen Erlebniskonsum. Wer nicht aus eigenen Kräften auf den Berg kommt, sollte sich mit weniger anspruchsvollen Touren in Form bringen. Für Abfahrtsrennen gibt es speziell ausgewiesene Strecken._


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2008)

Ja so ist das nunmal. Biker sind halt immer die Bösen im Wald. Man mag den Biker nicht und das bekommt man immer zu spüren.... traurig.

Mehr sag ich dazu nimmer. Sonst muss ich mich doch noch aufregen und da hab ich Freitag Mittag keine Lust zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2008)

@ eman und was ist bei deiner kernspint rausgekommen?


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman und was ist bei deiner kernspint rausgekommen?



das wollt ich nun auch schon fragen. 


thema umwelt:
ich denke, die meisten von uns sind sich der umweltproblematik bewusst und brauchen solche hinweise nicht im geringsten. sieht man ja immer wieder deutlich, wie das thema forstwirtschaft für stimmung sorgt. die sesselpupser sollen ruhig weiter über ihre vorschriften und verbotsgedanken brüten. früher oder später kann man ihnen mit einfachen mitteln zeigen, wo es endet und wer der größere zerstörer ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2008)

kernspin ... oh mei ... das da alles ganz schön kapputt is  ... werd da zunehmend probs bekommen bis mans schlußendlich versteifen muss


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2008)

das klingt ja mal gar nicht gut. wie meinst denn dass mit dem versteifen und was?
retten kann man da nix?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2008)

Naja des sagen die jetz...bis des soweit wär gibts wieder neue OP Möglichkeiten....

@LBS 
Morgen? Wann? 1300 ?
gemütlich Stawold?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das wollt ich nun auch schon fragen.
> 
> 
> thema umwelt:
> ich denke, die meisten von uns sind sich der umweltproblematik bewusst und brauchen solche hinweise nicht im geringsten. sieht man ja immer wieder deutlich, wie das thema forstwirtschaft für stimmung sorgt. die sesselpupser sollen ruhig weiter über ihre vorschriften und verbotsgedanken brüten. früher oder später kann man ihnen mit einfachen mitteln zeigen, wo es endet und wer der größere zerstörer ist.



Genau meine Meinung !!! 

oh weh eman. das hört sich ja jetzt nicht so super an. 
musst jetzt aufmachen lassen oder rentiert sichs gar nimmer 

@ gee ja von mir aus.

1300 dürft klappen denk ich. wo treff ma uns denn?

@ vieze und kiste von wo ists für euch am besten?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2008)

Halt an dem Parkplatz wieder, des is optimal 

Machma 1330 

Muss ja die Motorsägensoundnabe noch wechseln


----------



## franzam (29. August 2008)

Was ist angesagt? und Welcher Parkplatz? 

-könnt mir evtl. morgen etwas Zeit raus schinden


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2008)

alles klar. 1330

dieser parkplatz hier... (Oranges Kreuz rechts unten)


----------



## Vietze (29. August 2008)

Servus Buam!

Ich bin wieder aus Oberbayern zurück und morgen für alle Schandtaten bereit!
Von wo aus ist mir eigentlich latte. 
Ich kann zu dem Parkplatz zwischen Kronau und Grötschenreuth kommen, ich kann auch nach Pfaben rauf kurven. 

Was ist denn dann geplant morgen? Katzentrögel?




Umweltshit:
Ich fahre ja auch Enduro und MX. 
MX heißt auf abgesperrten Strecken, die auch seeeehr vielen idiotischen Umweltbestimmungen unterliegen etc und Enduro, hm, ob ich jetzt gleich gesteinigt werde.... 
.... Enduro kann man bei uns nirgends (mehr) legal fahren, deswegen bleibt einem mehr oder minder nichts anderes übrig als sich illegale "Strecken" zu suchen. 
Hält man sich an ein paar wenige Regeln (die eig. für normale Menschen selbstverständlich sind) hat man so gut wie keine Probleme.
Trotzdem hatte ich schonmal eine etwas größere Trainingsgebühr zahlen dürfen 
War auch eine sehr abstrakte Szene, naja, seis drum...

Fakt ist meistens, dass die selbsternannten Naturliebhaber auf Minderheiten wie Endurofahrer oder MTBler wettern wie die Pest, dass diese ja so viel Schaden anrichten. Wie ja schon mehrmals jetzt geschrieben wurde braucht man aktuell nur mal über die Forstwege im Steinwald fahren und man sieht was Sache ist. 
Die Legitimation solcher Harvester ist ja dann auch immer schnell gefunden:
"Der Wald muss ausgemistet werden" etc.
Doof nur, dass die Umwelt seit Jahrtausenden ohne den Menschen ausgekommen ist und jetzt plötzlich könnte der Wald nicht mehr ohne den Eingriff dieses "intelligenten" Wesens auskommen.

Interessant werden solche Diskussionen dann meistens, wenn man den grünen Gesprächspartner fragt, ob er denn in den Urlaub fliegt. 
So ein Linienflug verursucht nämlich ein vielfaches an CO2, im Gegensatz dazu, was ein durchschnittlicher Autofahrer im ganzen Jahr verbläst...
Aber sich an die eigene Nase packen ist um einiges schwerer als mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen.

Naja, ich lass mich da auf nichts mehr ein mit solchen Idioten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (29. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> alles klar. 1330
> 
> dieser parkplatz hier... (Oranges Kreuz rechts unten)
> 
> ...


----------



## franzam (29. August 2008)

1330 geht ok, werd dann auch mal wieder aufkreuzen 
WEnn mein Speci-Dämpfer hält komm ich mit dem Enduro, wenn nicht komm ich nur mit 130mm Federweg. Dann müßt Ihr halt etwas Rücksicht nehmen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh weh eman. das hört sich ja jetzt nicht so super an.
> musst jetzt aufmachen lassen oder rentiert sichs gar nimmer


 
aufmachen lassen muss ich net .. bringt nix da beim sturz letzten samstag nix neues beschädigt wurde ... is nur ne kapselverletzung (wohl bedingt durch die grundsätzliche instabilität des gelenks).

versteifen is im moment nur langzeitprognose ... werd aber schon noch ne zweitmeinung einholen.

in zukunft muss ich wohl stabilisierendes tapen andenken um das gelenk möglichst lang zu retten.

grundsätzlich muss ich eh sagen, das ich wusst das da was net ganz passen kann und ich sch... gebaut hab ... jetzt hab ichs halt schwarz auf weiß 
is zum glück die linke hand und wird mich zumindest jobmässig net wirklich behindern


na dann wünsch ich euch viel spass morgen


----------



## TimvonHof (30. August 2008)

@eman: das hört sich aber net gut an, die langzeitprognose. nur eins dazu, kapselverletzungen können sehr lange sehr weh tun, unter anderem weil du den entsprechenden finger net wirklich schonst. ich hatte/hab die kapsel am kleinen finger im januar kaputt gemacht (dumme motorschlittensache) und unter last tuts jetzt auch noch weh - ohne das ich ein zweites mal überdeht habe. versuch einfach zu schonen, tapen ist ne gute sache für sowas. und die langzeitprognose versteifen eines gelenkes besteht bei jeder größeren gelenkverletzung....


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2008)

das MRT zeigte leider schon langzeitschäden im gelenk ... aber man kann auch ganz gut ohne dieses gelenk leben ... linke hand is net so tragisch 

hab jetzt ne neue abnehmbare schiene dran die 3 wochen dran bleiben soll ... 

abgesehen davon ... bikemässig ... hab die woche vorm 3.Oktober wahrscheinlich Urlaub


----------



## franzam (30. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das MRT zeigte leider schon langzeitschäden im gelenk ... aber man kann auch ganz gut ohne dieses gelenk leben ... linke hand is net so tragisch
> 
> hab jetzt ne neue abnehmbare schiene dran die 3 wochen dran bleiben soll ...
> 
> abgesehen davon ... bikemässig ... hab die woche vorm 3.Oktober wahrscheinlich Urlaub



is ja ein schönes Teil, aber sollte die "Schonzeit" nicht länger dauern als die 3 Wochen mit Schiene? 

auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2008)

Bin ab heut auch wieder da.

Auf den letzten vier Seiten sind ja mehr Verletztenhände drauf wie auf den 1000 Seiten vorher
Kaum ist der Chef geht alles drunter und drüber

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. September 2008)

Ahhh der Jörg ist wieder da.

Ja ja war ganz schön was los die letzte Zeit hier.

Wie wars bei dir so? Finger gehalten oder hattest a noch Schwierigkeiten damit?

@ Eman deine Eingipsungen werden ja immer schöner... 
Bist du z.Z daheim?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2008)

warum sollt ich daheim sein ... fahr sogar mit gips (zumindest wär er da offiziell noch dran) nach mannheim... bin doch hart im nehmen 

die fotos von lenzerheide könntet ihr mir mal schicken ... dann mach ich sie rauf ... (... die ganze LB-Seite ist damals bei der fingersache entstanden  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2008)

Und wer hat gerade des 3te angeguckt...mit dem Hänky auf der Stercke

Ja, muß mich jetzt auch mal um die Fotos kümmern

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. September 2008)

Ich versuch mal auch noch n paar durchzuschicken. Bin ja ab Morgen nomal für 5 Tage am Lago.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2008)

So, war seit drei Wochen auch mal wieder am Rad gesessen um eine kleine Runde im Steinwald zu düsen.
Also meine KS, ich und mein Lowsuspensionbike haben mal die Kolibrieplatte endlich eingeswitch.
Jetzt gibts dann keine Ausreden mehr führ alle mit Salzwasserfederweg als ich

@Sportastefan: Kaum ist man mal 2 Wochen net da bauen die einen Freeridepark zwischen neusorg und Irmert

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. September 2008)

Wos is denn des iweder für ne Plattn

Ja und später dann nen Hochgeschwindigkeitsradweg....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wos is denn des iweder für ne Plattn
> 
> Ja und später dann nen Hochgeschwindigkeitsradweg....




Na die Kolibrieplatte

Die Einfahrt zum Kibitzstein ist ja jetzt 0,2% anspruchsvoller.
Aber wegen mir hätten die net so aufwendig die Anfahrt sanieren müssen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2008)

@Emän: Hab gerade wieder die volle Baustelle an meinem Unsinnigkeitsprojekt daheim.
Wenn ich net wüßte das du im Kettenführungsbereich den vollen Murkskaosramsdidams fabriziert hättest, dann könntest du mir die Frage beantworten ob es net besser wäre den 2,5mm Ring im Innenlager lieber entgegen der Normalität auf die Nichtkettenblattseite draufzustecken.
Weil dann bräuchte ich weniger Unterlegscheiben zum OLDdingsbums.......und die kleineren Gänge hätten einen besseren Kettenwinkel, oder?


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2008)

japp sollt kein prob sein ...

hast das kettenblatt als mittleres installiert?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp sollt kein prob sein ...
> 
> hast das kettenblatt als mittleres installiert?



Japp...anders ist es unmöglich.
Steht ja auch so in der Anleitung.

Hab ja ein goldenes RF Innenlager drann.
Soll ja angeblich kompatibel sein
Aber des Lager auf der Kurbelseite bekomm ich nie mehr von der Kurbel ab
Also des bleibt auf der Kurbel stecken und flutscht aus der Lagerschale wenn ich sie rausziehe
Drum weiß ich net ob ichs nommal abziehen soll.
Kann aber jetzt eh erst morgen weitermachen, weil mir was fehlt

Bekomme dann auch ein Esdielenschaltwerk

G.


----------



## Vietze (2. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na die Kolibrieplatte
> 
> Die Einfahrt zum Kibitzstein ist ja jetzt 0,2% anspruchsvoller.
> Aber wegen mir hätten die net so aufwendig die Anfahrt sanieren müssen
> ...



Vor der Burg links?!

Ich glaub da bin ich am Samstag runtergeplumst


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2008)

Vietze schrieb:


> Vor der Burg links?!
> 
> Ich glaub da bin ich am Samstag runtergeplumst



Die Einfahrt darf man auch noch runterblumsen.
Die Kolibrieplatte sollte man nimmer runterblumsen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2008)

Mein Projekt nimmt langsam Formen an.
Wird auf jedenfall mit schweren Reifen und ohne Leichtschläuche knapp unter 18kg bleiben


G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2008)

sieht doch mal nicht so schlecht aus. was fehlt denn noch für die erste jungfernfahrt?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sieht doch mal nicht so schlecht aus. was fehlt denn noch für die erste jungfernfahrt?



Muß nur noch die hintere Bremse montieren und die Pedale ranschrauben.
Die Bremse muß man aber so blöd zerlegen wegen der Kabelführung
Und die Pins muß ich noch auswechseln
Aber eine Kettenführung genau passend zu montieren ist schon eine echte Drecksarbeit:kotz:

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. September 2008)

geht morgen wer fahren?


----------



## Lackie77 (5. September 2008)

sehr schönes ding!
rmx behältst aber trotzdem weiterhin, oder?


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> geht morgen wer fahren?



Ja ich ....erst arbeiten und dann zum Gardaweiher 

Aber nächstes We bist dann fällig!!!! Da fahren wir mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2008)

@Klabauter: Hab heut keine Zeit....und morgen soll ja des Wetter mist werden
Aber falls was zusammengeht heut und ihr wißt ungefähr wo, dann schreib mal hier rein wenn es noch möglich ist.


@Lackie77: Natürlich behalte ich des RMX. 
Mit dem Moorhuhn kom ich ja erst recht niergens hoch...des ist nur für die Eisdiele

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2008)

hehe ... wegen mir darfs ruhig regnen  kann ja eh net 

die geiskopf saisonkarte hat sich heuer so richtig rentiert 

aber hab mir schon nen schlaues buch über tapen gekauft


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber hab mir schon nen schlaues buch über tapen gekauft



Des ist relativ einfach...wenn´s blau danach wird wars zu fest
Da mußte fei aufschauen. Selbst wenn es effektiv gut tut kanns verkehrt sein und zum gegenteiligen Effekt führen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2008)

naja ... wenns schon kapputt is dann kann nimmer viel kapputt gehen


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber hab mir schon nen schlaues buch über tapen gekauft



verrate doch mal den titel!
am 18. kommt meine blaue socke wieder ab und dann möchte ich mal schauen, was geht, um nicht gleich alles wieder kaputt zu machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2008)

Bestimmt "Tapen vor beginners"...

G.


----------



## franzam (6. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> geht morgen wer fahren?



leider nix mit fahren, bin adW -momentan passt mir kein Bikeschuh und in Pantoffeln ist es nicht wirklich gut fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> leider nix mit fahren, bin adW -momentan passt mir kein Bikeschuh und in Pantoffeln ist es nicht wirklich gut fahren



Des morgen war gestern
Was ist dann adW?²

G


----------



## franzam (7. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des morgen war gestern
> Was ist dann adW?²
> 
> G


also schon fast vorgestern
adW= aus der Wertung, wenn dir beim Rennen z.B. der Karren auseinander bricht...   oder wennst die Zeh so unter die Tür neibringst, dass es den Zehennagel bis zu Wurzel senkrecht aufstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2008)

Ahh..logisch. Stand ja bei mir in Lenzerheide auch hinter meinem Namen...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. September 2008)

so stell ich mir momentan mein nächstes projekt vor. hat dazu jemand ein paar verbesserungsvorschläge?
gewicht wäre bei knapp ca. 16,2 kg mit den leichten reifen.

Rahmen:	              Intense 6.6
Dämpfer:               Fox 5.0 Air
Gabel:	              Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Schaltung:	Rohloff
Kurbel:	              Shimano XT
Kette:	              Rohloff
Kettenführung:	Rohloff
Kettenspanner:	Rohloff
Pedale:	              Time Z
Nabe VR:	DT Swiss 440 Freeride
Felgen:	              DT Swiss FR 6.1
Speichen:	DT Swiss Revolution
Speichennippel:	DT Swiss Alu
Felgenband:	Gewebeband
Schlauch:	Continental
Reifen:	              Continental Rubber Queen 2,4
Sattelstütze:	Syntace P6
Sattel:	              Selle Italia SLR
Sattelklemme:	Syntace Super Lock
Steuersatz:	Hope
Vorbau:	              Syntace Superforce Titan
Lenker:	              Syntace Vector Lowrider
Griffe:	              ODI Lock On
Bremsen:	Hope M4


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. September 2008)

Eman, um welches Gelenk gehts eigendlich bei Dir??


Mein rechter kleiner Finger is schief seit Leogang letztes Wochenende und die vordere Kapsel hab ich mir ganz schee zerstört...

Gott sei Dank hält sich aber meine Bikemotivation derzeit sehr in Grenzen und es gibt genug andere Dinge zu tun.

Saisonkarte BMais hat sich auch noch nicht rentiert... aber 7 Wochen hab ich noch und das sollt ich schaffen das es rausgeht.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2008)

daumengrundgelenk ... klassischer skidaumen ...

nächstes WE gehts wieder aufs bike 

saisonkarte bmais wird sich bei mir wohl nimmer rentieren ... jedes WE will ich dann doch net hin  ... nach ita will ich auch nochmal 

@speedy ... naja wennst wieder kannst könn mer ja mal ne krankentour machen ... würd auch nochmal gern ne tour in den alpen heuer fahrn 

buch ... Mommsen, H: Richtig Tapen


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nächstes WE gehts wieder aufs bike



aber nicht gleich wieder übertreiben




OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... naja wennst wieder kannst könn mer ja mal ne krankentour machen ... würd auch nochmal gern ne tour in den alpen heuer fahrn



die invalidentour in bozen steht ja noch aus. da wäre ich grundsätzlich dafür, möchte mich aber erst festlegen, wenn das ding wieder runter ist. also, am 19.08. kann ich mehr sagen.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> buch ... Mommsen, H: Richtig Tapen



merci, ich schau mal, dass ich an einem buchladen vorbei komme.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so stell ich mir momentan mein nächstes projekt vor. hat dazu jemand ein paar verbesserungsvorschläge?
> gewicht wäre bei knapp ca. 16,2 kg mit den leichten reifen.
> 
> Rahmen:	              Intense 6.6
> ...



Natürlich hab ich da gleich ein ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge
Also erstmal einen Rahmen nehmen der net ständig komische Klappergeräusche von sich gibt....bzw. alles außer Intense
Sattelstütze natürlich die LV/Syntace wenn sie rauskommt
Pedale und Kurbel natürlich die auf dem Bild unten
Bremse logischerweise die alte 4Kolben Xt oder die neue 4Kolben Saint.(oder alles außer Hope)
Kette auf jedenfall eine KMC mit ausgestanzten Gliedern und holen Nieten (darfst halt dann net so antreten)
Sattel laß ich dir (hätte noch einen SLR in nagelneu und originalverpackt rumliegen..mal versehentlich den falschen bestellt, wollte nen TT...könntest zum halben Preis haben)
Reifen....naja manche werden einfach net schlauer



So, hab heute mal zum erstenmal mein Moorhuhn ausprobiert und die Dämpfereinstellung vorgenommen.
Pohhh, macht des spaß.
An die Schaltung hab ich mich aber noch net gewöhnt, also im Gelände zumindest...voll umständlich...würg.
Hmmmh....jetzt ist mein DHler mit 215mm in der Kampfausstattung leichter wie mein Tourenbike mit 150mm Federweg...tragisch

@Emän: Irgendwie ist die DHX5 BeschreibungsCD net eindeutig.
Muß ich jetzt da mehr wie 9Bar reinpumpen wenn ich die Luftkammer um die Hälfte reduziert hab??...
...bzw. darf ich in eine nicht reduzierte Luftkammer mehr wie 9 Bar reinpumpen.
...bzw. sind 9Bar bei nicht reduzierter Luftkammer gleich 15 Bar bei komplett reduzierter Luftkammer.
...bzw. oder heißt des nur das ich bei halb reduzierter Luftkammer und 13 Bar die Luftkammer net weiter reduzieren sollt ohne Luft abzulassen?
Aber laut Beschreibung ist der Luftdruck ansich nicht variabel, bzw. man kann die Beschreibung so auslegen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (8. September 2008)

Genau, wegen Bozen oder so....

Wer will denn wann wohin 

Müsstma mal bissl vorplanen...

Mein Wunschtermin war in der Zeit vom  29.09. - 05.10.  // 4.10. Hab ich Geburtstag 

Stawoldbu wär da auch dabei...

@Jörg


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Irgendwie ist die DHX5 BeschreibungsCD net eindeutig.
> Muß ich jetzt da mehr wie 9Bar reinpumpen wenn ich die Luftkammer um die Hälfte reduziert hab??...
> ...bzw. darf ich in eine nicht reduzierte Luftkammer mehr wie 9 Bar reinpumpen.
> ...bzw. sind 9Bar bei nicht reduzierter Luftkammer gleich 15 Bar bei komplett reduzierter Luftkammer.
> ...


 
9 bar mindestdruck egal wie groß die kammer ist


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 9 bar mindestdruck egal wie groß die kammer ist



Bzw. 15 Bar max egal wie groß/klein die Kammer ist.
Also genausao wie bei Manitou SPV.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2008)

Wenn kommt denn der Sportastefan wieder?

Haben gestern wieder mal was gebaut.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. September 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Genau, wegen Bozen oder so....
> 
> Wer will denn wann wohin
> 
> ...



heeee-auf den supah gee sei frage antworten!!! 

hab jetzt auch einen urlaub rausgeschlagen und kann vo 22. Sept. bis 3. Okt. plus wochenenden alles mitmachen

@Jörg:


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich da gleich ein ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge
> Also erstmal einen Rahmen nehmen der net ständig komische Klappergeräusche von sich gibt....bzw. alles außer Intense



oh mann, jetzt kommt gleich mal kritik an meiner größten überlegung. 
schlag doch mal was ähnlich leichtes vor!
hab ja schon mal überlegt, ob ich bei zonenschein anfrage, ob die mir einen großen rahmen auch mit einem leichten rohrsatz zusammen brutzeln.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sattelstütze natürlich die LV/Syntace wenn sie rauskommt



ist das die neue P6 alu? oder weisst du schon wieder mehr?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pedale und Kurbel natürlich die auf dem Bild unten



xtr gefällt mir eigentlich nicht. hatte eher dran gedacht die xt-kurbel eloxieren zu lassen auf matt-schwarz.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bremse logischerweise die alte 4Kolben Xt oder die neue 4Kolben Saint.(oder alles außer Hope)



ok, dass war deutlich und nur mal so von mir in den raum geworfen. werd wohl doch bei magura bleiben. möchte vor allem nix mit dot4 und so einem zeug zu tun haben.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kette auf jedenfall eine KMC mit ausgestanzten Gliedern und holen Nieten (darfst halt dann net so antreten)



ne ne, mein lieber jörg. von solchen sachen lass ich die finger. mir sind beim trial schon 2 ketten von kmc gerissen. das ist nicht schön und kann ganz schön gefährlich sein.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sattel laß ich dir (hätte noch einen SLR in nagelneu und originalverpackt rumliegen..mal versehentlich den falschen bestellt, wollte nen TT...könntest zum halben Preis haben)



ich werd drauf zurück kommen



> Reifen....naja manche werden einfach net schlauer



für den waldboden hier wird es schon reichen. fürs grobe werden natürlich noch genügend sätze 2ply zugelegt.



aber schick ist dein rad schon geworden. wenn es nur nicht so weiß wäre. scheint wohl grad trend zu sein.  


@supegee
die geburtstagskinder müssen die reise dann aber auch zahlen.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> heeee-auf den supah gee sei frage antworten!!!
> 
> hab jetzt auch einen urlaub rausgeschlagen und kann vo 22. Sept. bis 3. Okt. plus wochenenden alles mitmachen
> 
> @Jörg:


 
hab 27.sept bis 5.okt zeit

musst da aber kuhhandel treiben das ich da net nach mannheim muss


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haben gestern wieder mal was gebaut.
> 
> G.



was denn?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

@ jörg bin sei gestern wieder im Lande.

was hast denn gebastelt und wo?

Bei mir ist alles fit. 
Mein Bike dafür net so. Hab schon wieder was putt gemacht allerdings ohne Sturz oder ähnliches. 
Habs schon reklamiert und so einiges anderes. Mal abwarten was sich so tut. 

Wie musst denn diese Woche arbeiten?


----------



## franzam (9. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mein Bike dafür net so. Hab schon wieder was putt gemacht allerdings ohne Sturz oder ähnliches.
> Habs schon reklamiert und so einiges anderes. Mal abwarten was sich so tut.



leg Dir halt so ne alte Plastikkiste wie ich hab zu, die hält (bis jetzt noch) einwandfrei 

Was hast du eigentl. putt gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

Schon wieder so ne ALU!!!Buchse oder wie man des immer nennen will gebrochen.

Also des ist wie die Mutter von Kettenblattschrauben nur viel länger und da wo die Scharuabe dann aufhört ist die Mutter abgebrochen... Ist vom Hauptlager unten. Stell heut abend mal a Bild ein.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> leg Dir halt so ne alte Plastikkiste wie ich hab zu, die hält (bis jetzt noch) einwandfrei
> 
> Was hast du eigentl. putt gemacht?



Plastikkiste.... Du meinst sowas hier


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2008)

@Speedy: So richtig fällt mir jetzt da auch nichts auf die Schnelle ein.
Aber Dot find ich auch blöd
Mit der Sattelstütze mein ich die neue versenkbare die da kommen soll.
Da ist der Anschluß für die Lenkerbedienung mal im unteren Stück der Stütze


@Bozenplanung: Kann zur Zeit keine 8Tage vorausplanen.
Wobei der Emäntermin bei mir wahrscheinlicher ist, da ich da vorher schon auf meinen eigentlichen Urlaub zu Brixen verzichte.

@Emän: Irgendwas kalppert noch an meinem Fahrrad, aber ich weiß net was.
Deins ist doch eigentlich schön ruhig.
Hast net eine Idee oder anfangs ähnliches was du beheben konntest...

@Stefan:Alter Ruinierer


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

Mhm hier mal a Büddl vo dem gebrochenem Bolzen...


----------



## Saddamchen (9. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm hier mal a Büddl vo dem gebrochenem Bolzen...


Slayer SXC???  Hatte den selben Scheiß!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> (hätte noch einen SLR in nagelneu und originalverpackt rumliegen..mal versehentlich den falschen bestellt, wollte nen TT...könntest zum halben Preis haben)



Da hab ich evtl. interesse.... is der Sattel schwarz?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Irgendwie ist die DHX5 BeschreibungsCD net eindeutig.
> Muß ich jetzt da mehr wie 9Bar reinpumpen wenn ich die Luftkammer um die Hälfte reduziert hab??...
> ...bzw. darf ich in eine nicht reduzierte Luftkammer mehr wie 9 Bar reinpumpen.
> ...bzw. sind 9Bar bei nicht reduzierter Luftkammer gleich 15 Bar bei komplett reduzierter Luftkammer.
> ...




Warum mindestens 9 Bar??? Mir ist was von mind. 5,irgendwas und maximal 13,irgendwas bekannt.

Wenn Du Bottom Out reindrehst verkleinert sich die Luftkammer - das bedeutet die darin vorhandene Luft wird mehr komprimiert und es kann sich deshalb ein unzulässig hoher Druck aufbauen. Andersherum genauso halt ein zu niedriger Druck wenn man Bottom Out rausdreht. Ich würde somit nie ohne abschließende Druckkontrolle fahren wenn ich am Bottom Out sehr viel rumgedreht hab.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Slayer SXC???  Hatte den selben Scheiß!!



Ja vom Slayer SXC. Voll der Krampf diese Laberbolzen...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da hab ich evtl. interesse.... is der Sattel schwarz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne 9-15Bar.
Ist wohl Baujahr abhängig.
Und das des so muß wie beim SPV war mir ansich auch bewußt, nur die Beschreibung ist so isrreführend
Aber die wenigsten lesen ja sowas

Ach ja, schwarz

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja vom Slayer SXC. Voll der Krampf diese Laberbolzen...



Hab schon von Labertaschen gehört, aber noch net von Laberbolzen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. September 2008)

Is der komisch Bolzen Alumnium?

Dreh doch was vernünftiges aus Stahl! -vielleicht reißt er der Rahmen dann woanders


----------



## marcie (10. September 2008)

Sorry Jungs, wenn ich euch in euren Technikergüssen mal unterbrechen muss.

Ist von euch jemand öfters am Oko unterwegs. Ich war heute das erste mal da und man glaubt es kaum, aber das Steinfeld schafft mich.

Ich seh da irgendwie kein Land. Steine schön, aber gleich so viele...

Mann Mann Mann da krieg ich echt die Krise. Kann mich da mal wer runterbringen. biieete


----------



## speedy_j (11. September 2008)

@marcie

üben ... üben ... üben


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2008)

und sich mal ohne Rad neben den Grabstein stellen, dann sieht man die Ideallinie schon von ganz alleine 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (11. September 2008)

Ja ist aus ALU.

Habs mal reklamiert.

Die Jungs auf der Eurobike meinten, dass das Problem bekannt sei und es was stabieleres als Ersatz gäbe. Ich lass mich mal überraschen...

@ Jörg weil der Bolzen einfach zu viel erzählt und dann net hält was er verspricht, deswegen ists ein Laberbolzen


----------



## LB Stefan (11. September 2008)

marcie schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich da mal wer runterbringen.



@ marci 

Mhm bist du immer noch da oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcie (11. September 2008)

Nein, ich hab mich dann doch entschlossen nach Hause zu fahren

Und üben üben üben ist schon klar, nur ist meine Zeit recht begrenzt durch Kind und so. 

Meine Ideallinie hätte ich schon, allerdings bräucht ich ein Versuchskaninchen ob das denn auch so klappt, wie ich mir das denkt

Wenn ich wieder mal Aussgang bekomme, werd ich hier einfach mal anfragen, ob sich jemand opfert


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja ist aus ALU.
> 
> Habs mal reklamiert.
> 
> Die Jungs auf der Eurobike meinten, dass das Problem bekannt sei und es was stabieleres als Ersatz gäbe. Ich lass mich mal überraschen...



Mit wem hast du denn da gequatscht? Denn mein Ersatzbolzen ist schon seit Juli drinnen und hat auch schon nen AX hinter sich. HAbe keinen Bock, das es mir beim nächsten Bruch vielleicht den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt falls wieder der "alte" Scheiß verbaut wurde. Würde mir dann lieber auch das stabilere Teil vorher einbauen lassen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2008)

@stefan... du warst auf der eurobike?

geht das WE was? so ne lockere tour  ... einigermaßen lenker halten kann ich schon ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan... du warst auf der eurobike?
> 
> geht das WE was? so ne lockere tour  ... einigermaßen lenker halten kann ich schon ...



An einen der beiden Tag will ich schon eine Runde drehen.

G.


----------



## Messerharry (11. September 2008)

Hi ihr LB´s.

Ich bin ab Montag 15.9. für ca. 1,5 Wochen wieder auf Urlaub bei euch, diesmal in Jörgen´s Home Town(New Sorg).

Meine Hd nr. 0171-8260868 wenn gefahren wird bitte kurz SMS wann und wo.

Danke, bis nächste Woche.

Grüße Harry


----------



## LB Stefan (12. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit wem hast du denn da gequatscht? Denn mein Ersatzbolzen ist schon seit Juli drinnen und hat auch schon nen AX hinter sich. HAbe keinen Bock, das es mir beim nächsten Bruch vielleicht den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt falls wieder der "alte" Scheiß verbaut wurde. Würde mir dann lieber auch das stabilere Teil vorher einbauen lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



Mhm wie der hieß weiß ich nicht, aber er ist bei den Jungs vom Deutschlandvertrieb für die Technik zuständig.... 
Mehr weiß ich da jetzt auch nicht.

@ eman Ja war kurzentschlossen dort. Hab als ich vom Gardasee heim bin schnell mal nen kurzen Umweg gemacht.
War aber jetzt nicht sooooo der Hammer. War net schlecht, hab aber nix sonderlich neues oder inovatives entdecken können. Sau viele Menschen und Asiaten auch.

Zur Runde am WE... Bin des WE in Österreich aber nur zum Wandern mit der Soldaten- und Reservistenkameradschaft.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ..... Sau viele Menschen und Asiaten auch.
> 
> Zur Runde am WE... Bin des WE in Österreich aber nur zum Wandern mit der Soldaten- und Reservistenkameradschaft.




1. Jaja, diese Typen vom Planeten Asiatia

2. Du warst doch garnet beim Farbig.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 1. Jaja, diese Typen vom Planeten Asiatia
> 
> 2. Du warst doch garnet beim Farbig.
> 
> G.



Ich war zwar net beim Farbig aber ich bin immerhin ein guter Photod (Kamerad)


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2008)

Und wer fährt Sonntag alles eine Tour mit.....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. September 2008)

puh, manchmal isses echt anstrengend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. September 2008)

oh, zu langsam. das sollte für den stefan gelten


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> puh, manchmal isses echt anstrengend...



Kleingeist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wer fährt Sonntag alles eine Tour mit.....
> 
> G.


 
ne harmlose sollt es aber sein


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne harmlose sollt es aber sein



Null Problemo, also hätte da an von Wunsiedel nach Schwarzenbach a. d. Salle gedacht....immer den H folgend

So, jetzt aber Scherz bei Seite.
Dann fahren wir halt Steinwald, weil die Abfahrten hoppern net so!?
Haben jetzt auch einen riesigen Parkplatz am Standarttreffpunkt gebaut.
Könnten theoretisch auch mal ganz anders von dorten fahren.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (13. September 2008)

dere
hat wer lust und zeit nächste woche mit nach winterberg zu fahren? hab urlaub...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Null Problemo, also hätte da an von Wunsiedel nach Schwarzenbach a. d. Salle gedacht....immer den H folgend
> 
> So, jetzt aber Scherz bei Seite.
> Dann fahren wir halt Steinwald, weil die Abfahrten hoppern net so!?
> ...


 
... aber grad im steinwald ist es ja passiert ... weis net  ... 

@carre ... lust schon ... aber daumen  und bin netmal in regensburg sondern in mannheim  ... da is urlaub dann ungefähr soweit weg wie die rente


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... aber grad im steinwald ist es ja passiert ... weis net  ...




Doppelblabla²......man muß zur Überwindung immer die Unfallstelle mehreremale widerhohlen um sie wieder psychisch zu verarbeiten..usw.

Dann mach mal einen Vorschlag auf was´te Bock hast.
Der Andy fährt auch mit.

@Carre: Lust hätt ich auch, aber bekomme keinen Urlaub bis achtarmiger Bär.
Biste jetzt eigentlich wieder daheim? War ein paarmal bei dir, aber du warst net bei dir.
Wollte doch mal die News anschauen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2008)

hmm na dann fahrn mer halt steinwald 

nächstes jahr müss mer schon mal wieder winterberg schaffen  ... alles sch... immer


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2008)

Von mir aus muß es fei net Steinwald sein.
Wieviel Km´s willste denn überhaupt fahren.
War heut wer fahren? Muß man irgendwas meiden.

Hab heute ein 8Jahre altes Projekt endlich geschafft


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

war gestern ne strassen waldautobahnrunde fahrn ... hatt den daumen zwar getapt aber richtig lenker halten kann/oder will ich net .... weis net ob da steinwald das richtige is ... gröberes muss ich auf jeden fall umfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

Ja dann sag halt mal irgendwas was richtiger wäre und ungröber ist....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

hehe das wenn so einfach wär ...

wnaabtal ... ne ... net mein ernst


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

Könn´mer von miraus auch....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

hmm ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

Hab eben mim Andy tefloniert.
hat schon, unabhängig von mir, mim Peter Steinwald ausgemacht.
Vom Peter aus, bzw. um 13:30 vom Mak Haus.
Bin jetzt am übrlegen ob ich alles mit meinem leichtsten Rad schaff

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

japp ... schon gehört ... ich überleg mirs mal


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... schon gehört ... ich überleg mirs mal



Nix überlegen...mitfahren.


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. September 2008)

Hm...13:30 Mak Haus.....werd i a da sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nix überlegen...mitfahren.
> 
> 
> G.


 
du willst mitm morewood?? ... ganz schlechte idee im steinwald ... oder meinst du willst nen neues radl kaufen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du willst mitm morewood?? ... ganz schlechte idee im steinwald ... oder meinst du willst nen neues radl kaufen?



Ja, fahr mim Moorhuhn.
Wenn überhaupt dann gehts im Steinwald weil da die Steigungen am Stück net so lang sind.
Und man immer eine evtl. Abkürzung nehmen kann
Bin ja vorgestern schonmal 200hm´s am Stück gefahren ums mal etwas auszuprobieren.
Aber das Rad ansich wäre garnet so schlimm...nur ist beim L Rahmen + großer Jörg eine 400er Sattelstütze zu kurz

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hm...13:30 Mak Haus.....werd i a da sein.





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

im steinwald sind die steigungen kurz?? 

nimm dein normales radl ... weil heut bergauf gefahrn wird ... bergab kann ich doch gar net ....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im steinwald sind die steigungen kurz??
> 
> nimm dein normales radl ... weil heut bergauf gefahrn wird ... bergab kann ich doch gar net ....



Des ist mein leichtestes Rad
Und man kann net mehr bergauf wie bergab fahren.
Ja der Peter und du auf einer Tour.......aber Hauptsache man het einen Plan.



> . bergab kann ich doch gar net ...



Gut so

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2008)

hast eigentlich ne grosse kassette drauf?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hast eigentlich ne grosse kassette drauf?



Logisch...brauch sogar den 2ten zum Bergauffahren wenn ich im Stehen fahren muß.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. September 2008)

hmmm, Jörg: theme kettenblattschrauben-bei-kurbel-ohne-großes-kettenblatt:

gibs zu-du hast da doch beilagscheiben dazwischen, oder?? hast die selbstgefräst? oder wie hast des denn gmacht? 

weil wisset, oh ihr herren: meine xt kurbeln sind da und ich kann endlich mein fahrrad fahrradnennenswert machen. obwohl ich heut morgen schon wieder etliche kubikzentimeter von dieser abartigen truvativ kefü herausschlegen musste...

wie bring ich jetzt bloss des ding fest, ohnen einen (neudeuzsch) bash ranzupfriemeln....

UND Jörg: nicht vergessen: ende september/anfang oktober!!!! der missglückte frühlings-bozen-trip muss nochmal gestartet werden


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. September 2008)

da fällt mir auf: der nachbar-kistenbiker-den-ich-immer-noch-nicht-kennengelernt-habe hats auch hingekriegt. aber wie???? zefix...

und wieso gibts jetzt plötzlich ne iscg 05 zur iscg??? des is die wohl besch****enste industrie die es gibt, die bike industrie...

obwohl, da fällt mir auf: die schraube vom schaltauge könnt passen, es muss also passende geben...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

@Stawoldbur: Da kommen logischerweise Scheiben mit rein. 
Wenn du dir mal eine Rohloff kaufst, dann hast du sowas immer daheimliegen.
Ansonsten wäre Fräsen auch keine Alternative, aber Drehen schon
Mußte mir aber auch eine drehen, weil ich nur noch 3 hatte.

Steinwaldtour war heute echt ganz schön.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. September 2008)

moment, logisch is da schon mal gar nix!!

aber die schaltaugenschraube passt haargenau.nur leider hab ich davon nur eins. und scheiben mit sonem durchmesser und solchen maßen find ich nirgends


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> moment, logisch is da schon mal gar nix!!
> 
> aber die schaltaugenschraube passt haargenau.nur leider hab ich davon nur eins. und scheiben mit sonem durchmesser und solchen maßen find ich nirgends



Da stellt sich die Frage, was ist eine Schaltaugenschraube ?³²

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. September 2008)

öh, hmm, die sieht genau aus wie eine kettenblattschraube, aber is a bissl flacher, also braucht man keine unterlegscheiben. naja, und sie hielt bis jetzt das schaltauge an meinem giant...

ja. 

@eMan: Spitze!! mach ma so!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. September 2008)

Ja war wieder ne gute Tour und wenn da eman nicht so kann wie er gerne würde, dann kommt man sich a ned gar so langsam vor 


@ Stawold bou


oder du sparst dir den Streß mit der Schaltaugenschraubenaktion (und etwas von den Kosten) und fährst mal zu deinem nichtkennengelerntennachbarn und holst dir die 4 kurzen Schrauben einfach ab.....unter der Woche derzeit erst nach 19:30 am We nicht vor 6:30 ....
ist einfacher so.....glaub ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2008)

....oder du besorgst dir einfach ein paar Unterlegscheiben.

Kannst natütrlich auch einen sogenannten Emänschen Aushilfsmurks machen und die Gewindehülsen etwas abfeilen...
...schief natürlich


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. September 2008)

Hi,

bin a wieder da. 

Naja hat sich nicht so wirklich gelohnt da die Sicht am Berg nur 50 m waren...

Aber dafür war das Aprés Bergwandern umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2008)

Hatten logischerweise besten Sonnenschein die 2 Tage
Ansonsten alles beim Alten....aber den regen hättest schon unten lassen können.

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. September 2008)

Bin gerade für ne Woche wieder hier. Fährt morgen zufällig einer am Oko? Ich will hin, wenns nicht gerade in Strömen regnet...


----------



## Supah Gee (15. September 2008)

Wennst Glück hast regnets net......

.....sondern es schneit


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. September 2008)

Verdammt, das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber egal, dann werd ich die Strecke wohl für mich haben. Verleihen die am Ochsenkopfhaus auch Schneeketten oder Wetscreams?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst natütrlich auch einen sogenannten Emänschen Aushilfsmurks machen und die Gewindehülsen etwas abfeilen...
> ...schief natürlich
> 
> 
> G.



 ich hab scho angsetzt ghabt, dann hab ich doch nochmal gebremst



kistenbiker schrieb:


> oder du sparst dir den Streß mit der Schaltaugenschraubenaktion (und etwas von den Kosten) und fährst mal zu deinem nichtkennengelerntennachbarn und holst dir die 4 kurzen Schrauben einfach ab



des is natürlich a angebot 
glaub des werd ich annehmen kann sein, dass da am wochenend mal a besuch vorbeikommt!! danke!!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2008)

Aber du brauchst doch 4 kurze Muttern...also die Gewindehülsen.
Sowas gibts übriegens auch zu kaufen, also damit man keine 2mm Scheiben braucht.
Hier, damit du mal einen überblick hast:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=159


Hab heute mein Rmx nach Lenzerheide mal wieder angelangt um mal den Dämpfer auszuwechseln und diverses nachzugucken.
Hmmh...irgendwie hat sich erstmal nichtmal mehr die Kurbel bewegt...also garnimmer bewegt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. September 2008)

Mhm liegt warscheinlich am Druckunterschied zwischen Lenzerheide und hier.
Es hat sich mit sicherheit ein Unterdruck im Innenlager gebildet, der dann irgend etwas blockiert hat.
Meine Lösung dafür wäre einfach das Tretlager etwas aufpumpen   

Mhm hab noch immer kein einsatzfäiges leichtes Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2008)

Hab jetzt einfach ein defektes Lager des noch so rumlag, aber sich dreht, reingeschraubt.
Kann des ja wieder reinmachen wenn´s wieder in die Alpen geht.

Ach, Projekt...ich kann endlich meine Fingernägel rückwärts wachsen lassen

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (17. September 2008)

du hast dir ne schere gebaut?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> du hast dir ne schere gebaut?






Nein viel näher liegend....einen Fingernagelrückwärtswachsenlasser.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst doch 4 kurze Muttern...also die Gewindehülsen.
> Sowas gibts übriegens auch zu kaufen, also damit man keine 2mm Scheiben braucht.
> Hier, damit du mal einen überblick hast:
> 
> ...



na toll. wenn mans ohne bindestrich eingibt, so wie ich, dann indet er nix. blöde engländer...


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> des is natürlich a angebot
> glaub des werd ich annehmen kann sein, dass da am wochenend mal a besuch vorbeikommt!! danke!!



Kannst gerne kommen aber vorher a kurze SMS damit i a da bin!!




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst doch 4 kurze Muttern...also die Gewindehülsen.



Sind natürlich bei!! (wenn ich die find)


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2008)

Und, morgen Nachmittag wer Zeit....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. September 2008)

ich kann wieder ohne stützen humpeln:       

morgen werd ich mal probieren auf dem rad platz zu nehmen und schauen, was passiert. der bruch scheint laut röntgenbild gut verheilt zu sein. den bandanriss spüre ich aber schon noch. wird zeit, dass ich mir das buch fürs tapen hole.

wie schaut es nun mit bozen aus? so richtig ist da ja noch niemand in die puschen gekommen. ein ganze woche wird für mich wohl noch nicht in frage kommen, aber so vom 2.10. bis 5.10. bin ich grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. September 2008)

Schön zu hören 

2.10-5.10. wär optimal


----------



## LB Stefan (19. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und, morgen Nachmittag wer Zeit....
> 
> G.



Äh hier hier hier hier.

Muss aber erst noch meine Mühle zusammen basteln und dann wollt ich schon mal weng die Nightridesaison einleuten...

Also so um 5e los und dann was weiß ich und dann zum Zrenner einkehren und dann danach im schönen dunkel heim.

Muss doch meine Quasar VII wieder mal auspacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Äh hier hier hier hier.
> 
> Muss aber erst noch meine Mühle zusammen basteln und dann wollt ich schon mal weng die Nightridesaison einleuten...
> 
> ...



.....falscher Tag für einen Lampentest.
Um 5e muß ich schon wieder fertig sein, weil um 7e die arbeit wieder ruft.
Aber ansonsten wäre es eine gute Idee....

Morgen fahren rund um den Oko???


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. September 2008)

Aber morgen dann auch nur nachmittag, weil da hab ich dann ab 5e nen Termin 

Aber so von 12:00 bis 16:15 oder so da gings dann schon ganz gut denk ich. Ruf ma halt morgen Vormittag mal zam.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Aber morgen dann auch nur nachmittag, weil da hab ich dann ab 5e nen Termin
> 
> Aber so von 12:00 bis 16:15 oder so da gings dann schon ganz gut denk ich. Ruf ma halt morgen Vormittag mal zam.



Bei mir gehts frühestens um 12.30. 
Muß ja heute noch in die Orbert und komm erst morgen früh heim:kotz:
Also für morgen Vormittag mußt dann auf jedenfall die Neusorger Traumvorwähl wählen
Aber des kriegen wir schon.
Muß´ja den Harry morgen auch mit nehmen, drum schreib ich einfach heute Abend mal ne Uhrzeit rein, wann, wo und wann und wo.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. September 2008)

Alles klar.


----------



## speedy_j (19. September 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Schön zu hören
> 
> 2.10-5.10. wär optimal



irgendwie scheint sich da niemand anzuschließen. 

mittlerweile bin ich guter dinge, wieder schnell aufs rad zu kommen. werd morgen die erste fahrt auf der straße machen und sobald das lapierre wieder zusammen gebastelt ist, auch wieder einen vorsichtigen ausritt ins gelände. hab heute mal kurz auf dem spinningrad gesessen und auch unter starker belastung keine schmerzen gehabt.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> irgendwie scheint sich da niemand anzuschließen.
> 
> .




Hab bis jetzt nur wahrscheinliche Urlaubszeiten....und die steheen auch noch in disharmonie zu denen die 100%ig passen

Aber morgen ist erstmal Oko wieder drann.
Also bin dann morgen 13Uhr Fleklparkplatz mim Harry.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2008)

okopf liftfahrn oder wie? naja das macht mein daumen noch net mit ... hab gestern in rgbg noch ne tour gedreht geht schon ganz gut aber wurzelteppiche sind noch net schön

@speedy ... doch richtung bozen / gardasee geht schon was

@stefan ... fährst mim jörg heut? oder so ne kurze tour


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> okopf liftfahrn oder wie? naja das macht mein daumen noch net mit ... hab gestern in rgbg noch ne tour gedreht geht schon ganz gut aber wurzelteppiche sind noch net schön
> 
> @speedy ... doch richtung bozen / gardasee geht schon was
> 
> @stefan ... fährst mim jörg heut? oder so ne kurze tour




Bissl Liftfahren, aber bin ansicht eigentlich zu faul für Bergabfahren.
Eine Runde Waldnaabtal käme mir jetzt eigentlich gelegener, da meine Fertizitätsstufe ziemlich viele Punkte hat.
Auf der Strecke werd ich ich heute weniger rumtreiben...mehr außenrum.
Mal schauen wie die anderen eingestellt sind


@Speedy: Was macht denn dein Intenseprojekt.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2008)

Also für größere Sachen hab ioch heut zu wenig Zeit.

Vielleicht fahr ich hier mal ne minirunde oder... 

Viel werd ich heut wohl nicht machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2008)

hmm ok


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2008)

dann würde ich mal alle beteiligten darum bitten sich zu melden und das gewünschte ziel angeben (bozen/gardasee)! so lange ist es jetzt ja nicht mehr hin.

relativ sicher sind ja supa gee, eman, stawoldbu und meine wenigkeit. stefan und jörg? mag sonst noch wer?



@jörg
fürs intense projekt hab ich mir mittlerweile den ganzen winter vorgenommen. es wird ja nicht ganz günstig und dann hab ich gestern noch erfahren, dass ich noch mal eine ganze menge geld für etwas anderes ausgeben muss. am ende dann aber nichts mehr in der hinterhand zu haben, will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. September 2008)

juchuu!!

nach eewiger odysee hab ichs eeendlich nach hause gschafft...
we schauts denn morgen aus, wenns net schneit...brrrr...


@eman: wie isn des-bist du im lande, bzw. fährst du montag wieder??
weil dann müssma uns moang mal zammraufn 

@kistenbiker: merce dir!! nummer hab ich, schreib dir mal, dann werd ich moang mal vorbeischaun!!! danke schomal!!

@speedy: genau desweng müsstma mal kriegsrat halten-im moment gibts nämlich noch a bissl de-informations-status...!!
aber willig sind sie (fast) alle!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2008)

Hmmmh....Kriegsrat....hmmmh...müßter halt mal mitfahren.
Heute war wieder mal der klassische wirklich Allesfahrtag, inkl. Weißenstein und neuem Teilabschnitt bei perfekten Bedingungen.
Alles trocken und keine Wandersleute auf den Wegen.
War sogar auf der Strecke einiges los

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

weißenstein?

hätt gedacht du warst am okopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> weißenstein?
> 
> hätt gedacht du warst am okopf?



ohhh....verdammt, ich meinte natürlich Weißmainfelsen.
Aber ich dachte um 1.15Uhr fällt dir des nicht mehr auf....


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

und ... geht was heut?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

Hmmmh...jetzt regnets bei mir auch

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

was heißt denn auch? hier net


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. September 2008)

hier schon


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

ok ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was heißt denn auch? hier net



Mich hat gerade wer aus  Mak und Tiersheim angerufen und da hats gereget.
Und haste mal die verschiedenen Wäbcäms angeschaut
Heute ist glaube ich Indoortag.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

oh seh grad draussen ists nass


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

Und die Naßfront kommt aus dem Osten...doppelt schlecht.
Also nichts Regenwolkenteilung...
Aber wenn keine neue Wolkenfront entsteht könnte es in eimer h erstmal wieder mit dem schlechten Wetter vorbei sein.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. September 2008)

Mhm hier ists noch trocken (Pressath) aber scheint heut doch eher ein ungemütlicher Tag zu werden...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm hier ists noch trocken (Pressath) aber scheint heut doch eher ein ungemütlicher Tag zu werden...



Ja, weil nach Pressack netmal des schlechte Weter hin will 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

scheint doch (fast) die sonne schon wieder ... also wer traut sich


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2008)

hmm ... schlimm mit euch


----------



## LB Stefan (21. September 2008)

Mhm mhm mhm da es jetzt gar nimmer so schlecht aussieht tät i denk i was schönes kleines mitfahren.

Tu mir mal ne SMS schreiben wann und wo. fahr jetzt gleich mal heim und dann komm i nimmer an pc.

bei mir gehts so ab 14.15


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... schlimm mit euch



Pahhh...von wegen. Einfach wieder alleine ohne mich in die Tscheche fahren....doppelpaahhh
Sind dann auch noch eine Runde gefahren...über 40km und fast 600 Hm´s.
Durch den Steinwald zum goldenen M und durchs Fichtelgebirge zurück.
Und falls jemand den Glatz Harald kennt, wir wissen wo sein Brillenetu....seine Brillenverpackung liegt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. September 2008)

@ Jörg, des kann doch kein Mensch lesen. (Geheimmodus an) Ausserdem musste ich noch 2x ums Haus fahren damit die 40km überschritten wurden (Geheimmodus aus). Ja stimmt weit über 40 km und über 570 hm´s ähhh ja fast 600 
Waren also nicht untätig.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. September 2008)

hmmm, is gestern doch noch a schöner tag woan... 
im gegensatz zu heut...

@kiste: nochmal danke!! 
beim heimfahrn hab ich dann irgendwie den verdacht geschoben, dass ma uns dann doch verschätzt haben-was sich beim einbaun bestätigte. es passen wirklich nur die zwei ganz kurzen 

naja- der petrus verschafft mir ja heut noch nen basteltag...

@klabauterman: hmmm, ich bin unentschlossen, heut rauszugehn. heut soll ja der schlechteste tag der woche sein. moang??

@all: eigentlich sollte man sich sofort in südlichere gefilde verziehn. SOFORT!!

@stefan: ah, jetzt hab ich dich auchmal wieder gesehn


----------



## Klabauterman (22. September 2008)

mir is wurst  hier hats aufgehört zu regnen und schaut fast so aus als würden die wolken aufziehen!
aber wieso nur morgen biken,wenn man heute und morgen gehn kann!
kannst ja gegen 1-2uhr kommen,dann bissl droppen und dann a schöne gemütliche tour!


@bozen-leute: was plant ihr denn nun?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. September 2008)

sodala, fertig. man mag es nicht glauben aber eMan-Murks findet in otti-pfusch seine vollendung. abgesägt plus beilagscheiben vom lachahaus 

@klabauterman: doch, ich musste es auf morgen verschieben, weil des hat mir keine ruhe gelassen. hoffentlich hälts moang aus, ich würd scho gern mal wieder (so ohne freundin) volle kanne im fichtelgebirch oder an der kösser rumradln. 

was mich zur nächsten frage bringt:

@jörg & stefan: wie sind denn eure arbeitszeiten diese woche??


----------



## Klabauterman (22. September 2008)

na dann morgen kösseine? so 11e oda halbe 12e evtl.? 
mittwoch spizak?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankenRider (22. September 2008)

Guten Abend beinand!

Bin der Marco, komme aus Pegnitz und bin trailmäßig immer um Pegnitz und Pottenstein unterwegs. Jetzt hab ich mehr oder weniger überraschenderweise diese Woche Urlaub bekommen und würde gerne etwas biken gehen. Bei uns kenn ich alle Trails schon und daher wollte ich mal Richtung Fichtelgebirge streben.
Mein Bike ist ein 2005er Switch mit ner 66 drin und am liebsten fahre ich Enduro und FR-Touren (so nennt man das dann wohl  )
Vielleicht würdet ihr so nett sein und mir sagen, welche (Halb-)Tagestouren im Fichtelgebirge toll zu fahren sind, wo es evtl auch etwas trailiger oder abwärtsorientierter ist, wo ich Tourenbeschreibungen finden kann, oder zumindest ein paar Stichworte, die ich auf einer Karte finde.
Leider kenne ich bis jetzt nur den DH am Ochsenkopf in dieser Region, den ich aber auch super spassig find!

Und wer von euch jetzt Lust hat, meinen Urlaub zu retten, der schreibt einfach fix  Danke!

P.S.: Bin konditionell diese Saison nicht son Hengst, weshalb ich nur ungern ne andere Gruppe ausbremsen würde


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. September 2008)

@leo: geht klar!!! alles weitere klärt sich moang!!

@frankenrider: ich würd sagen, das einfachste wäre, einfach mitzufahrn. allerdings is noch nix fest und ich weiss nicht, wie schnell du reagieren kannst und von pegnitz nach marktredwitz oder richtung ochsenkopf gefahren bist...

hmm, wir versuchen mal, so früh wie möglich hier reinzuschreiben!!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2008)

japp ... stoawald bou ... wasn nun mit ita? ... wolltest ja gestern net


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2008)

@Stawaldbuh: 13:10 bis 21:19 Uhr oder heute bis eben.

@Stahwaldbur, Supertschi und Emän und natürlich Speedieh: Wann fahrt ihr denn jetzt???.
Dann könnte ich irgendwie wenigstens nachkommen.

@Nommal Stawoldbur: Hmmhh...irgendwie schaut der obere Kettenführungsteil ineffektiv aus....

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. September 2008)

@steinwaldjunge:
wie siehts aus? ich bin wach und fit! wann gehts los?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2008)

@eMan: nein, ich konnte gestern nicht. und dann erst wollt i nimma 
wegen italy gibts ja eigentlich net viel vo mir zu sagen, nur: ich bin dabei!!
weisst scho, wann und wie lang? zelt oder einkehr? holst du mich oder soll ich irgendwie nach regensburg? meinst wir können 
@die andern überreden, dass doch mitkommen?...

@jörg: hmmm, ich glaub des teil is auch ineffektiv!! an dem ding muss ich mich nochmal ausleben...

@nochmal jörg: hmm, nach meiner rechnung schließe ich daraus, dass'd nachmittag zeit haben müsstest. hmm, wie ma des timen weiss ich aber noch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stahwaldbur, Supertschi und Emän und natürlich Speedieh: Wann fahrt ihr denn jetzt???.
> Dann könnte ich irgendwie wenigstens nachkommen.



irgendwie war noch die rede, dass der hohe rat zusammen kommen muss.
ob das nun schon passiert ist, weiß ich net.

geplant ist jetzt vom 2.10. - 5.10.. ort und unterkunft noch unbekannt.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2008)

hmm, soweit ich weiss wolltma 4/5 scho fast wieder daheim sein, eher ab 27. los...
da teilt sich das lager in zwei hälften...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, soweit ich weiss wolltma 4/5 scho fast wieder daheim sein, eher ab 27. los...
> da teilt sich das lager in zwei hälften...



Oder mehrere Hälften, was natürlich nur Unterhälften sein können.



> hmm, nach meiner rechnung schließe ich daraus, dass'd nachmittag zeit haben müsstest



Rechnen 6....setzen.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Rechnen 6....setzen.
> 
> G.



ups 


leo-war ganz gut, was ma gmacht ham, kemnath war die bessere entscheidung, glaub ich. 
öhh, naja. glatter bruch, ringfinger und des ding dahinter. wächst wieder zam, drei wochen.

hmm, eman, ich glaub du hast wieder nen platz frei, zum gardasee...


----------



## Klabauterman (23. September 2008)

ohmann... das nächste mal fährste die stelle nimmer 
gute besserung,hübscher verband!

ich hätte a vom 2-5. zeit *g*


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2008)

also zeit hab ich auch...


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2008)

Was isn jetz kaputt???

Otti was machst du???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2008)

hey!!ja, war blöd. hab angst ghabt, dann hats net funktioniert... der burgsteinfelsen der!!naja. hätt aber schlimmer ausgehn können.

aber ich lach scho wieder


----------



## speedy_j (23. September 2008)

och mädels, jetzt macht euch doch nicht schon wieder vorher kaputt!

gute besserung otti.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ups
> 
> 
> leo-war ganz gut, was ma gmacht ham, kemnath war die bessere entscheidung, glaub ich.
> ...


 
net so erfolgreiches jahr für uns ... jetzt ist der stefan noch dran 
... na dann wünsch ich dir mal schnellen knochenwuchs  

hmm ... das heißt dann ich muss allein wo hin ... zumindest die ersten tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2008)

Also erstmal bin ich dafür das der Stefan mal drann ist

Mensch Otti, was machste denn wieder.
Aber eine genauere Vorgangsbeschreibung wäre schon mal interessant.
Nur Burgsteinfelsen ist zu wenig....
Aber trotzdem gute Besserung.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. September 2008)

@otte:
dafür biste aber den restlichen weg echt gut mit einer hand gefahren,fast besser als mit 2


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also erstmal bin ich dafür das der Stefan mal drann ist
> 
> Mensch Otti, was machste denn wieder.
> Aber eine genauere Vorgangsbeschreibung wäre schon mal interessant.
> ...



Hmmmkhhhmm Räusper Räusper....

Ich finde das gar nicht so schön dass immer alle sagen ich wär dran!!!!  
Ihr abtrünnigen Judas´s 

Von mir aber auch gute Besserung...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2008)

Stefan ist drann, Stefan ist drann.....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. September 2008)

Stefan is dran


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2008)

Ihr Judasse


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. September 2008)

hey jungs-dankeschön!!

mmmhmmm, genauere beschreibung hmmm. na des is nicht die "normale" linie vom bsf, sondern mehr von rechts oben, also vom beginn der treppen, über zwei kleine felsabsätze. müsstma eigentlich nur a bissl am lenker ziehn, dann gehts. des wollt ich wohl net, dann hats mich überschlagen und bin schön tief kopfvoran nach unten...
meiomei. da wenn i eitz so drüber nachdenk...

hmm, mitm ghost is doch auch ganga, aber damals war ich noch jünger...


----------



## franzam (24. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hey jungs-dankeschön!!
> 
> mmmhmmm, genauere beschreibung hmmm. na des is nicht die "normale" linie vom bsf, sondern mehr von rechts oben, also vom beginn der treppen, über zwei kleine felsabsätze. müsstma eigentlich nur a bissl am lenker ziehn, dann gehts. des wollt ich wohl net, dann hats mich überschlagen und bin schön tief kopfvoran nach unten...
> meiomei. da wenn i eitz so drüber nachdenk...
> ...



..mmhh, wie sagn die Ösis: " mimm Alter wird ma immer hobberdaatscheter"...

Gute Besserung


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2008)

Hmmh...da fällt mir doch glatt wieder mein HP Befahrungsprojekt ein.
Aber entgegen anderslautender Meinung von manch einem Kleingeist hab ich ja je die HPB vom Bs.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2008)

Nö das stimmt auch nbicht, schließlich berührte ich mitn Hr den höchsten Punkt beim losfahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nö das stimmt auch nbicht, schließlich berührte ich mitn Hr den höchsten Punkt beim losfahren...



...................................
................................
.............................
.........................
.................... .
.........................
.............................
................................
....................................


PS: Es gibt Dinge die erscheinen anders als sie werden


----------



## Klabauterman (24. September 2008)

darf man mal fragen wie es denn mit eurem 2.10-5.10-unternehmungen so aussieht? ist da was geplant? kann man sich evtl. anschliessen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. September 2008)

Mensch Otti schade dass die Schrauben ned gepasst haben...aber jetzt gehts ja....mit den Schrauben.

Ja ja da Leo und seine spezial Linien....mich wollt er da auch schon runterlocken.....jetzt weiß i das es besser ist ned auf den zu hören 

Gute Besserung dir und deinem Finger.

Ich find das gemein mit dem Stefan....er kann doch nix dafür dass er nur sein Radl auforbat.....


Und ja warum eigentlich ned der Stefan .....Stefan ist dran!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (25. September 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Und ja warum eigentlich ned der Stefan .....Stefan ist dran!!!




Fang du auch noch an!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

Machst du dann mit Krankenhaus oder ohne...bloß wegen besuchen und so. Damit wir gleich planen können.

@Otti: Paßt dein Bike eigentlich jetzt? Falls net und du noch im Lande bist, dann kannste ja mal voerbeikommen und wir machen des mal anständig.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (25. September 2008)

he stefan,
sagst du bescheid, wenn du dann richtig dran bist. dann nehm ich meinen koffer mit - so wegen der schmerzbehandlung beim warten auf die bergwacht 

nö im ernst - da macht man vorher keine witze drüber, nachher ist dann was anderes 
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (25. September 2008)

Danke Tim !!! wird ja langsam zur Verschwörung hier!


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> darf man mal fragen wie es denn mit eurem 2.10-5.10-unternehmungen so aussieht? ist da was geplant? kann man sich evtl. anschliessen?



ich hab langsam das gefühl,  dass sich niemand traut, sich zur sache zu äußern.
wo bleibt eigentlich die antwort des hohen rats?




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Danke Tim !!! wird ja langsam zur Verschwörung hier!



ich wünsche sowas natürlich niemanden. wer sich beim qualirennen in lenzerheide 2 mal zerlegt und dann immer noch recht weit vorn mitfährt, hat das nicht verdient!


----------



## Supah Gee (25. September 2008)

Is doch nur Spaß..... 

Ja wegen Proj. 2510.... im Moment weiß ich net obs mit Urlaub klappt...aber wenn ja und wenn dann auchd es Wetter dann wird des scho was 

Is sag mal erst bissl Bozen und aufm Heimweg Brixen...Caidom nachfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab langsam das gefühl, dass sich niemand traut, sich zur sache zu äußern.
> wo bleibt eigentlich die antwort des hohen rats?
> 
> 
> ...


 

der hohe rat hat ja nie getagt 

gardasee bozen brixen oder sowas mach ich


----------



## Klabauterman (25. September 2008)

ja dürfte ich mich da evtl. anschließen? 


Die Spielsachen wurden erweitert:


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab langsam das gefühl, dass sich niemand traut, sich zur sache zu äußern.
> wo bleibt eigentlich die antwort des hohen rats?
> 
> 
> ...


 
bist schon wieder aufm bike gesessen? wie schlimm ists


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wo bleibt eigentlich die antwort des hohen rats?



wie,was,wo? ah, man verlangt nach mir!!
ja, öh-fahrt!!! aber denkt mal an mich

@jörg: hmm, eigentlich funktionierts. eigentlich. schaut zwar net ganz professionell aus, aber prinzipiell ja. das nicht-funktionieren kommt wahrscheinlich von dieser komischen kettenführung und dem nicht-vorhandensein eines bashguards...

naja, und ne andere feder brauch ich wohl, ist nämlich bockhart des ding...

hmm, will ich trotzdem auf einen kaffee vorbeischaun??


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ja dürfte ich mich da evtl. anschließen?
> 
> 
> Die Spielsachen wurden erweitert:



Wenn darf ich denn des mal ausprobieren?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

Äht Stawoldman: kannst fast immer vorbeikommen wenns paßt
Mußt nur bescheid geben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

@Speedy: Ja, lauter Feiglinge



> nö im ernst - da macht man vorher keine witze drüber, nachher ist dann was anderes



Sollten uns dann aber gleich was für nachher überlegen...da kann man nämlich garnet zu früh anfangen, weil überlegen schadet nie

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. September 2008)

@jörg: sobald du mal in weiden bist  habs aber zT selber nu net ausprobiert


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @jörg: sobald du mal in weiden bist  habs aber zT selber nu net ausprobiert



Morgen?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bist schon wieder aufm bike gesessen? wie schlimm ists



jep, hab schon 35km auf der strasse abgespult. ging erstaunlicher weise ganz gut. waren zwar noch keine größeren steigungen drin, aber so lang man es im sitzen fahren kann, passt es schon. muss mal schauen, dass ich am samstag das bergrad wieder einsatzbereit bekomme und dann fahr ich auch wieder im gelände. 
leider ist der fuß noch etwas angeschwollen, hoffe aber, dass sich das bis nächste woche noch legt.

fährst du nun die ganze woche runter?


----------



## Klabauterman (25. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Morgen?
> 
> G.



hmn...da gehts bei mir nur sehr evtl.,wenn du net grad um 8uhr in der früh da bist ! samstag würde besser passen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hmn...da gehts bei mir nur sehr evtl.,wenn du net grad um 8uhr in der früh da bist ! samstag würde besser passen




Früh um 8te...da dreh ich mich ja mindestens noch 4,6 mal um.
Uhrzeit wäre mir ansich "fast" egal....kannst ja morgen Vormittag nommal bescheid geben ob was bei dir geht.
Bin so ab 10Uhr wach...denke ich


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. September 2008)

jo!machen wir mal morgen aus!vielleicht kann ich nachmittags ja bissl zeit rausleiern


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jep, hab schon 35km auf der strasse abgespult. ging erstaunlicher weise ganz gut. waren zwar noch keine größeren steigungen drin, aber so lang man es im sitzen fahren kann, passt es schon. muss mal schauen, dass ich am samstag das bergrad wieder einsatzbereit bekomme und dann fahr ich auch wieder im gelände.
> leider ist der fuß noch etwas angeschwollen, hoffe aber, dass sich das bis nächste woche noch legt.
> 
> fährst du nun die ganze woche runter?


 
das wenn ich nur wüsst ... daumen is halt schon noch nen unsicherheitsfaktor


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2008)

> jo!machen wir mal morgen aus!vielleicht kann ich nachmittags ja bissl zeit rausleiern



Brauchst nur einen vollen Leierkasten...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das wenn ich nur wüsst ... daumen is halt schon noch nen unsicherheitsfaktor



Wie gehts bei dir eigentlich so?

Was macht der daumen?

@ Jörg ich hab so gesehen des ganze WE Zeit, muss nur weng vorher wissen dass ich net was anderes Plan...  willst heut wohl mal auf weiden? 
Ich wär schon dabei, bei irgendwas... bin halt frühestens erst ab 1400 startklar.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2008)

japp ... wie schauts aus am WE? würd gern ne gescheite tour fahrn um zu sehen wie der daumen hält


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2008)

@Popefan: Notfalls würde ich schon bis 14Uhr warten

@Ohl: Wäre am Sonntag bei einer gescheiten Tour dabei.
Was ist denn eine gescheite Tour, bzw. wo fahrmer denn?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2008)

Macht mal ein paar Vorschläge für Sonntag.....hophop.

Man hat uns der Klabauterman durch die Stadt gehetzt und eine Tour auf einen 100km entfernten Turm mußten wir auch noch fahren...doppel

@Emän: In Gedenken an deine Verletzung mit der dicken roten Hand läuft gerade auf Pro 7 wieder mal Ehellboy

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2008)

klassisch zentralmassiv


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2008)

heut wer bock auf ne kösseinerunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klassisch zentralmassiv



Wie wäre es mit.....ne ein blöder Einfall, dann müßte man ja 2mal übern den Mt
Aber Zentralmassiv wäre schon mal eine Richtung

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2008)

Wobei Sowas wie Epperrer und Waldstein auch mal wieder ganz net wäre.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (27. September 2008)

Klassisch + Schneebergplatte


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2008)

hmm ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. September 2008)

@EMan: lapierre??


----------



## Klabauterman (27. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man hat uns der Klabauterman durch die Stadt gehetzt und eine Tour auf einen 100km entfernten Turm mußten wir auch noch fahren...doppel
> G.



ich fands ganz komod, aber war ja auch nicht mit nem downhillpanzer unterwegs 

s nächste mal komm ich dann wieder zu euch, da gibts schönere wege


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @EMan: lapierre??



oder moorhuhn?? 

wenn doch lapierre, dann sollte ich auch mal dringenst schauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @EMan: lapierre??


 
wollts grad putzen und mal zum verschenken reinstellen ...

schwer zu sagen obs mehr als lack ist ... aber sieht schon verdammt nach nem riss aus


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2008)

@speedy ... meine hühner sind schwarz oder rot


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. September 2008)

wos-zum verschenken?? des nimm i doch glei!!

hmm, ich werd mal a einarmigen-radtour in den stawoid starten. ich muss nämlich raus !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. September 2008)

unternehmt ihr jetzt was?? weil du bist ja immer noch online, eman?!


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2008)

@eman
ok, das mit den farben hab ich verwechselt. hier gibt es ja noch jemand, der die trendfarbe weis fährt.

wo ist denn das genau?  tretlager?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2008)

unterrohr/steuerrohr ...

@stoawold ... ne ... wollt keiner


----------



## S*P*J (27. September 2008)

genau aus dem Grund putz ich so ungerne meine Räder...unter dem Dreck kommt selten was gutes zum Vorschein


----------



## Supah Gee (27. September 2008)

Heut warn ewig viel Wanderer unterwegs....und am Okoturm is "Tag der offenen Tür".....mit Festzelt... des is morgen a noch.

Also wann und wo fahma  Heut warns 1500 hms


----------



## Klabauterman (27. September 2008)

genau wo und wann?und hoffentlich keine 1500hm sonst muss ich schon mal ein krankenhausbett reservieren


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2008)

Nein natürlich keine 1500Hm´s

@Eman: Schaut schon nach net nur Lack aus
Des kommt von deiner Reintretere. 
So eine extreme Dauerwechselbelastung hält Alu net lange Stand.
Also ab jetzt weniger kräftig bergauf
Heut mußtest wieder alleine fahren.
Bist nämlich so 15m an mir vorbeigefahren....im Bergabstück bevor es zum Kaiserfelsen geht.
Warst aber recht komod unterwegs....geht der Daumen noch net oder warens die Wanderer kurz vorher??


Treffen wir uns morgen mal am Silberhaus? Zeit so 12fe? Oder wo anders zu einer anderen Zeit?


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. September 2008)

Hm lieber 1300.... OK?!


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2008)

is nu 12 oder 13uhr?aber ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> is nu 12 oder 13uhr?aber ich bin dabei





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2008)

dann würd ich mal sagen 1300 ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2008)

Soll mir auch Recht sein.....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. September 2008)

Ok 1300 Silberhaus 

Hoff, dass ichs schaff....


----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2008)

so, wie es ausschaut seid ihr heut mal zusammen gefahren. wie sieht denn nun wie wochenplanung aus?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2008)

wie es aussieht ... naja ich fahr morgen an den gardasee ... vielleicht dann ab do bozen/brixen ... so richtig geplant haben wir aber wieder nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so richtig geplant haben wir aber wieder nix



wie konnte ich das auch erwarten. 

dann werd ich mal versuchen, mich mit jörg, supa und klabauter zu einigen. ich kann frühestens dienstag nachmittag weg.
bin heut auch mal wieder durch den wald gerollt. geht eigentlich ganz gut, nur groß rum hüpfen ist noch nicht drin. war ja aber auch noch nie so meine stärke. und die kondition ist im eimer. hoffe aber, dass es für eine alte herren runde immer noch ausreicht. (deswegen muss ja der jörg mit  )

fährst du vorerst allein und hast du schon eine unterkunft?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie es aussieht ... naja ich fahr morgen an den gardasee ... vielleicht dann ab do bozen/brixen ... so richtig geplant haben wir aber wieder nix



also dann, eman: vül spass und schäine gräiß'!!!!

ich werd dich und überhaupt alle (ja, auch dich, speedy )bald wieder nerven, gall-spätestens im frühling!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2008)

@Speedy: Des war so das wir hinter den Schneeberg in die Todessenke zur Weißenhaider Mühle runter sind um dort bei einer Kaffee und Kuchenaufnahme planen wollten........
.......aber die hatten Urlaub
Und danach waren nix mehr überlegen...zuviel Unterzucker

@Sportastefanslusche: Warst wohl wieder Komasaufen. Haben lauter neue Wege gefahren
Und erkennste wenigstens wo wir unter anderem waren??

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. September 2008)

Also ich kann morgen abend sagen ob ich Urlaub hab oder net...

Jetz schau ich schon mal wegen Unterkunft in und um Bozen 

Was halt noch passen muss is des Wetter


----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2008)

das ist doch mal ein wort


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> fährst du vorerst allein und hast du schon eine unterkunft?


 
der andi und der peter sind schon unten am gardasee ...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. September 2008)

@  Jörg, nee ich war anderweitig verhindert. Mhm keine Ahnung.

Na denn allen Gardaseelern schönen Urlaub !!


----------



## rossihoney (29. September 2008)

hey LBroddas, wollt nur sagen daß ohne euch das CAIDOM halb so lustig war :-D


----------



## Supah Gee (29. September 2008)

Also hab ab Mi Urlaub 

Also dann Do-So ?!  Wenn des Wetter passt....

hier mal 3 Zimmervorschläge 

http://www.hotelfeichter.it/

http://www.cappellodiferro.com/it/cms/1.htm

http://www.sigmundskron.com/


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2008)

mirs zimmermäßig egal,das günstigste wär mir am liebsten!
wann würden wir da eigentlich losfahren und wer fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. September 2008)

ich fahre. 

ich schätze ja mal, dass sich jörg mit seinem großraummobil für euch drei breit schlagen lässt.

@supa
willst du erst donnerstag früh oder schon mittwoch nachmittag fahren? hast du mittwoch auch frei?
zimmer ist mir auch wurscht, die haben doch fast eh alle den gleichen standard.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2008)

ich wär für donnerstag früh,bzw ganz arg früh


----------



## speedy_j (30. September 2008)

wie sieht es denn damit ist? ist 20km südlich von bozen in auer und von den preisen wesentlich besser:

http://www.villagroff.it/de/willkommen.php


----------



## Klabauterman (30. September 2008)

mir gefällt n speedy seins a besser,vorallem weils da "Apfelseminare" gibt


----------



## speedy_j (30. September 2008)

habt ihr mal das wtter angeschaut? gardasee ist vielleicht doch besser. ich überlege nun, ob ich heut noch zum eman fahre. hängt ein wenig davon ab, wie ich auf arbeit fertig werde.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. September 2008)

die wettervorhersage für bozen und gardasee is doch ziemlich gleich!freitags bissl schlechter und dann samstags gut


----------



## speedy_j (30. September 2008)

stimmt schon, es ist gehupft wie gesprungen. ich werd mich nachher trotzdem auf den weg machen. und wenn ich dann am donnerstag wieder bis bozen hoch fahre, ist mir das auch egal.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. September 2008)

bringts mir was mit??? hmm, so brünett, wohlproportioniert, um die zwanzig...??

ah, und in brixen kommt dann sowieso nur as "Garni CREMONA" in frage-da müssts mal an jörg fragen!!

machts as guad!!!! vül spass!!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2008)

Sowas will ich auch

@Dr.Popefan: Nach geltendem Besitzübergangsrecht werd ich wohl bald mal einen gebrauchten Helm bei Ebay reinsetzen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. Oktober 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> bringts mir was mit??? hmm, so brünett, wohlproportioniert, um die zwanzig...??
> 
> ah, und in brixen kommt dann sowieso nur as "Garni CREMONA" in frage-da müssts mal an jörg fragen!!
> 
> machts as guad!!!! vül spass!!




@ jörg Ja ich weiß schon dass der noch bei dir ist. Aber keine Angst ich tun ihn mir dann schon wieder zurück steigern.

@ staawold wie wärs mit der?? Erfüllt zumindest 2 von 3 Erwartungen. Die CSU wär froh über ne 2/3 Mehrheit


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2008)

@SS:Schau mal...gäb wieder ein schönes Tuningteil
Wann kommste denn heut aus der Erbert?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Ding.

Ich weiß nicht weil ich heut schon weng eher heim muss weil ich dann noch nen Termin beim HNO hab. Aber ich weiß jetzt net genau wie lang dass dann dauert.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schönes Ding.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht weil ich heut schon weng eher heim muss weil ich dann noch nen Termin beim HNO hab. Aber ich weiß jetzt net genau wie lang dass dann dauert.



Zum Hals und Nacken Orthopäden...hmmmh....
Besser wie in die Zahnradfabrik

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst  den Zahnelearzt??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2008)

Oder so. 
Hab heute deinen Helm verkauft für´nen Euro.
Aber war ja eh häßlich

So mein Rad ist jetzt bis auf die 4Kolben Saint fertig.....also mein Sattelschnellspanner ist montiert






[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (2. Oktober 2008)

Was isn das für nen Leitungsgwurschtel da vorn drann?
tss tss


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Oktober 2008)

dann muss du aber auch mal dein profil erneuern.... oder willste den weissen bock nicht lange fahren
nettes teil übrigens,
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Was isn das für nen Leitungsgwurschtel da vorn drann?
> tss tss



Das ist für Jörgsche Verhältnisse sehr aufgeräumt. 

Schickes Bild im Übrigen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Oktober 2008)

puhhh-ich bin beeindruckt!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Was isn das für nen Leitungsgwurschtel da vorn drann?
> tss tss





> Das ist für Jörgsche Verhältnisse sehr aufgeräumt.




 plus   mal 

Sind die perfekt verlegten Leitungen.
So perfekt, das ich ansich gradmal einen Kabelbinder bräuchte....usw.
Sieht nur auf den Foto von unten links etwas nach viel aus weil die vordere unten rum geht.
Au0ßerdem kommt eh noch die Saint 4 kolben drann...

@TvH: Muß erst noch ein Seitenfoto machen wenn die Sonne scheint. Mehr Bilder sind natürlich im Moorhuhn Thraed...

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Oktober 2008)

Ist das jetzt nen neuer Trend?
Züge so zu verlegen, als hätte man hätte man grad paar X-ups gemacht?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2008)

Manche haben noch ein größeres Durcheinander
Ne Leitung durchs Standrohr zu legen ist aber auch net gut....






[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## Lackie77 (3. Oktober 2008)

sehr schönes radl, jörg!!!


----------



## Jambo12 (3. Oktober 2008)

geile kiste jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2008)

Mal 2 die wissen was sie schreiben

Hab mir heut mal die neuesten Bauarbeiten angekuckt.
Hmmh....ist glaub ich noch breiter wie wie der andere Radweg...da kann (ist) ein Laster drauf fahren

G.

PS: Aber des Gäb dazu ist schon etwas zu groß geraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Oktober 2008)

hmmm, jörg, klär mich mal auf: wer isn jetzt wann mit wem gfahrn bzw. öh bist du doch noch da???


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, jörg, klär mich mal auf: wer isn jetzt wann mit wem gfahrn bzw. öh bist du doch noch da???



Ja, bin noch da.
Hatte ein kleines Zahnprop
Wäre evtl. heute nachgefahren ("nach"...falls überhaupt wer gefahren ist)
Aber die Wäbbilda haben mich davon abgehalten....auch wenn für morgen top Wetter angesagt ist.
Und in Bozen hats genauso trifig ausgesehen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Oktober 2008)

waaaahh!!!

hmm, naja, wenn ich wieder nen lenker halten kann, schwing ich mich mal über den steinwald rüber, zu einem daheimgebliebenen-kaffee

ne gebrochene hand is mir aber glaub ich lieber als ein zahnproblem...brrr...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja, so schlimm ist es dann doch net bei mir....(aber vielleicht noch teuer)

In Bozen sieht es ja jetzt garnet so schlecht aus...und eine Schneefahrt auf den ersten paar Metern in Brixen wäre bestimmt auch lustig geworden

G.


----------



## Asator (4. Oktober 2008)

wie lang hat eig der lift am oko noch für biker geöffnet??


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2008)

Ist eher wetterabhängig....also einfach immer auf die Liftseite schauen.

G.


----------



## Asator (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm oke..


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2008)

@Stefan: Warst heute net der einzige der am Burgstein vorbeigekommen ist....der Christoff mit seinem Hörnerhelm war auch noch unterwegs....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ja heut noch die 1000 hm´s voll gemacht. 

War mal in richtung Schneeberg noch unterwegs und dann abgebogen zum Nusshart hoch und dann übern Quellenweg wieder zurück zum Wurmlohpass. 

Aber kalt zum Schluss geworden brrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (5. Oktober 2008)

Wieder zurück aus Bozen! das Wochenende war echt 
Freitags bissl regen,aber samstag und sonntag dann bestes wetter: sonne und 20°C!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

Da ist ja kein Bikebild dabei...und wo sind die Freunde von Lurchi?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Oktober 2008)

die aht alle der supergeeh


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

Was, der SuperG hat Lurchis Freunde mitgebracht

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Oktober 2008)

ne,aber die in-action-Bilder 

Lurchis Freunde waren am Freitag schon fast eine Plage, die waren überall auf dem Weg und man hat aufpassen müssen,dass man sie nicht plattfährt...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ist ja kein Bikebild dabei...und wo sind die Freunde von Lurchi?
> 
> G.




Du meinst wohl Hopps den Frosch und Unkerich die Kröte oder Pipping der Zwerg und Mäusepiep oder Igelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Hopps den Frosch und Unkerich die Kröte oder Pipping der Zwerg und Mäusepiep oder Igelmann



Ahhh...Bruder Stefan kennt sich aus
Voll mieses Wetter heut, da wirts wohl nichts heute...scheint von Utha rübergezogen zu sein.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja Bruder Jörg da bin ich Experte 

Ich denk eher dass es vom Himmel kommt, kann aber auch von Utah kommen


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja sind wieder da... 

War absolut genial  ... nur zu kurz


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

Ein Bild 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2008)

wärst einfach mitgefahrn ... dann hättest 1000 bilder im kopf


----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... dann hättest 1000 bilder im kopf



bei mir sind es momentan noch 36289 bilder. 

wann bist denn in rgb angekommen? ich war 22:30 daheim, inkl. tanken und kompletter alter brenner strasse befahrung.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2008)

23:00 oder sowas bin ich angekommen ...

gps ...




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/136111


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 23:00 oder sowas bin ich angekommen ...
> 
> gps ...
> 
> ...



Ist wohl zur Zeit wieder aktuell bei dir?


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ist wohl zur Zeit wieder aktuell bei dir?



wir müssen ihn jetzt sogar immer wieder daran erinnern. das hat er sich jedenfalls nach der letzten risikoabzweigung gewünscht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2008)

das wäre ein guter Plan von dir, eman  Teste das Garmin doch mal und sag, ob's was taugt. Würde meine Entscheidung welches GPS es werden soll erheblich erleichtern 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (7. Oktober 2008)

servus lettenbrüder. wie schauts denn mit dem ochsenkopf aus, wie lange habts ihr da noch offen ? 

und wann scheint die nächsten wochenenden bei euch die sonne ? 
gruß tom


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wir müssen ihn jetzt sogar immer wieder daran erinnern. das hat er sich jedenfalls nach der letzten risikoabzweigung gewünscht.



Ja, also alles beim Alten. Einfach mal abbiegen...Hauptsache net stehenbleiben dabei
Da hätte ich auch fast 40000 Schreckensbilder, wie des ausgehen könnte, in meinen Kopf eingebrannt


@Tom_Sandl: Da muß man sich immer aktuell auf der Liftseite informieren. Wird wohl aber den Oktober, wenn des Wetter paßt, noch durchlaufen.
Ansonsten scheint die Sonne bei uns immer. Und falls die Wäbcäms was anderes sagen ist das nicht richtig.
Da wird nur mal was anderes eingeblendet damit die Linsen der Kameras nicht durchbrennen.
So muß jetzt erstmal wieder die Giraffen von den Erdnuß und Ananasbäumen vertreiben...


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das wäre ein guter Plan von dir, eman  Teste das Garmin doch mal und sag, ob's was taugt. Würde meine Entscheidung welches GPS es werden soll erheblich erleichtern
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 

hmm... spricht was gegen das ding?
was hältst von der 1:100000 basemap? oder richt das 300er ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte vor 2 Jahren leihweise ein 60C und das hat nur noch genervt, die Bedienung war sowas von inkonsistent und an sich elementare Dinge gingen irgendwie anders, als man es erwartete. Im großen und ganzen war das schon ok, es hatte einen Punkt auf einer Karte, der mir sagte wo ich bin. Alles weitere wie Tracks und Routen und Waypoints etc. ging aber nur begrenzt... Und nachdem sich die ersten Berichte zu den Colorados stark nach "nett, aber erst nach 2 - 4 Firmware-Updates _wirklich_ nutzbar" angehört haben, fände ich eben einen Tester der Oregons recht praktisch  Konkret zu den Oregons hab ich noch nix gehört, ist einfach nur die Erfahrung mit Garmin bisher.

Und zur Basemap: natürlich ist die erstmal praktisch sowas zu haben, aber so eine 1:50000 ist zum Radfahren schon ne ganze Ecke praktischer. Und die muss man eben wieder kaufen... Da bin ich skeptisch, ob man die 1:100000 wirklich nutzt oder es sinnvoller ist, sich das Geld für das 400er zu sparen, weil man sowieso nur die extra-Karten in 1:50000 nutzt und die fehlende 1:100000 nicht so ins Gewicht fällt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Oktober 2008)

he mädels...hab da a weng was zamgschnittn...was so übers jahr vo mir gefilmt worden is! watch this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XphJuhCTPNY

hauts nei...
haudi friends!
da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hatte vor 2 Jahren leihweise ein 60C und das hat nur noch genervt, die Bedienung war sowas von inkonsistent und an sich elementare Dinge gingen irgendwie anders, als man es erwartete. Im großen und ganzen war das schon ok, es hatte einen Punkt auf einer Karte, der mir sagte wo ich bin. Alles weitere wie Tracks und Routen und Waypoints etc. ging aber nur begrenzt... Und nachdem sich die ersten Berichte zu den Colorados stark nach "nett, aber erst nach 2 - 4 Firmware-Updates _wirklich_ nutzbar" angehört haben, fände ich eben einen Tester der Oregons recht praktisch  Konkret zu den Oregons hab ich noch nix gehört, ist einfach nur die Erfahrung mit Garmin bisher.
> 
> Und zur Basemap: natürlich ist die erstmal praktisch sowas zu haben, aber so eine 1:50000 ist zum Radfahren schon ne ganze Ecke praktischer. Und die muss man eben wieder kaufen... Da bin ich skeptisch, ob man die 1:100000 wirklich nutzt oder es sinnvoller ist, sich das Geld für das 400er zu sparen, weil man sowieso nur die extra-Karten in 1:50000 nutzt und die fehlende 1:100000 nicht so ins Gewicht fällt.
> 
> ...


 
hab jetzt mal das 400er bestellt, denk 1:100000 is immer noch besser, als im niemandsland zu stehen, wenn man von der Karte die man hochgeladen hat runtergefahrn is


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Oktober 2008)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> he mädels...hab da a weng was zamgschnittn...was so übers jahr vo mir gefilmt worden is! watch this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XphJuhCTPNY



 schön


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Oktober 2008)

Is jemdand nächstes WE am Oko
Abends is Disco 
http://www.bullheadhouse.de/fileadm...e/Userfiles/Flyer/Poster-Event-Okt-08-web.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2008)

Wäre ja schonmal Zeit das du mal diesen Einsteger Schnupperkurs machst sonst wird des eh nichts mehr mit dir
Mal schaun...komme nämlich erst Samstag früh um halb 7 heim
Aber Nachmittag ein paar mal den KinderDh runterheitzen könnt dann schon noch gehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2008)

Hm, wäre ja glatte ne Idee  Batman und ich machen beim Jörg nen Fahrtechnik-Kurs 
Aber vielleicht bin ich schon am Freitag dort 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2008)

So, hab heute endlich meine restlichen Teile fürs Mohrhuhn bekommen.
Wenn ichs schaff des Zeug ranzupappen, dann sollte ich schonmal am Oko auftreffen.
Muß ja die neue Scheibe eingebremst werden und ohne Lift ist des irgendwie zu anstrengend

Außerdem hab ich gerade die Zukunft von Emäns Embassi gesehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm ... man muss das arme mbuzi ja net gegen die wand setzen 

bin wahrscheinlich samstag geisskopf und sonntag okopf   dann wieder mannheim


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie schauts aus, die die da sind und touren wollen?

Am Sa ne schöne Herbstrundfahrt ?!


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Oktober 2008)

Also am SA hab ich Zeit und ne schöne Herbstrundfahrt ist bestimmt schön 
Bin dabei. 

Samstag abend geht bei mir leider nicht, da bin ich dann schon wo anders. Sonntag geht bei mir gar nicht.


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2008)

Sind da überall Übungsgruppen am WE unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Sind da überall Übungsgruppen am WE unterwegs?



am Sonntag wohl auf alle Fälle, da wird ja ein Kurs angeboten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2008)

Samstag geht bei mit tourentechnisch auf jedenfall mal nichts.....da würd ich keinen Berg hochkommen und wohl auch zu spät am Start sein.
Und wenn der Emän am Sonntag okoliert, dann werd ich wohl auch den Okotag Sonntag machen....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Sind da überall Übungsgruppen am WE unterwegs?



Natürlich, die fahren dann in einer 2,1km langen Schlange hintereinander die Strecke runter

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Oktober 2008)

ich werd wohl   sonntag auch am oko aufschlagen. vorausgesetzt, ich mach mich vorher nicht wieder kaputt.


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Oktober 2008)

zum oregon....
in der beschreibung steht aber dass auch beim 400er "nur" die 1:100 000 topo fest installiert ist. habt ihr da einen anderen händler dass die 1:50 000 dabei ist?
Tim


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2008)

von 1:50000 war nie die rede in zusammenhang mit dem oregon 400 ... da is wirklich nur ne 1:100000 topo drauf, was besser als nix is 

zusätzlich braucht man halt dann ne 1:25000 topo vom gebiet das man befahren will


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich, die fahren dann in einer 2,1km langen Schlange hintereinander die Strecke runter
> 
> G.



Könnt ja sein, dass die da mit paar Gruppen auf einmal unterwegs sind. Wollen ja auch ihren Spaß haben und nich nur anderen Fahrern ausweichen müssen.

Sind momentan eh noch zwischen Ogau und Oko hin und her gerissen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt, ich mach mich vorher nicht wieder kaputt.


Das war auch mein Plan, hat aber nicht funktioniert. Bin zwar wieder in BT, hab mich aber am Dienstag in Willingen total zerlegt. Vielleicht schau ich  aber trotzdem vorbei. Immerhin gibts ja noch Schnäppchen im Okohaus abzugreifen. Und ich könnt euch als Wanderer die Abfahrt versauen .


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2008)

@Eman: Na dann hau ich mal am Sonntag sicherheitshalber meine H-Cäm mit ins Auto....hab jetzt auch ein neues Höhenverstellsystem.

Kanns kaum erwarten meine neue Bremse mal richtig eingebremst zu testen.

Ist sie nicht schlicht und schön....








[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Oktober 2008)

und die Aufkleber an der Gabel und an der Scheibe, die sind ja gleich noch vieeel hübscher 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2008)

@Stefan: Wo biste denn hingefahren????

[email protected]än: Bruing dir auch mal die Videos mit dan kannst sie dir ja mal alle anguck´n.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und die Aufkleber an der Gabel und an der Scheibe, die sind ja gleich noch vieeel hübscher
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ja, ich sammle Warnungsaufkleber

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Wo biste denn hingefahren????
> 
> [email protected]än: Bruing dir auch mal die Videos mit dan kannst sie dir ja mal alle anguck´n.
> 
> G.



 Bin heut mal ganz anders gefahren.

Tröstau-WUN-Luisenb-Burgstein-Luisenb-hohe Matze-Tröstau... 

Hab aber heut dauernd den Grip nicht gefunden  War total rutschig.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab aber heut dauernd den Grip nicht gefunden  War total rutschig.



Zur Zeit gibts auf Steinen und Wurzeln  kein Gripniveu....bzw. keins des mit moderenen Meßverfahren meßbar wäre.
Zuviel Wärme zur Luftfeuchtigkeitsnässe.:kotz:

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> .....vorausgesetzt, ich mach mich vorher nicht wieder kaputt.



Keine Panik dir wird nichts passieren.....der Stefan ist doch drann

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. Oktober 2008)

Sind heute wohl alle am OKO .....oder gibts noch den einen oder anderen, der eine "normale" Runde mitdreht???

Weil für OKOlieren zu wenig Federweg  .....im Moment noch.


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Oktober 2008)

@kiste: planste schon ein neues bike?


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. Oktober 2008)

Ne leider nicht plane gerade nen Umbau am Haus   .....da muß wohl das Altteil nochmal zum richten. 

Bin dann mal im Steinwald .....war ja seit 14 Tagen nicht mehr auf dem Radl.


----------



## St0Rm (12. Oktober 2008)

So,

falls niemand was dagegen hat (  )  reihe ich mich mal ein in diese Runde ein. War heute auch, endlich mit eigenem Bike, am Oko.

Falls mich jemand gesehen hat: Ich war der mit dem SX Trail 2 und dem weißen Dakine-Shirt. Mein name is Sebbo, Sebastian, Basti.. wie auch immer  Hi! an alle die auch da waren.

War mal wieder toll, nur die rutchigen Wurzeln waren wirklich ein wenig nervig. Wir fandet ihr es?

Gruß,
Sebbo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi! 
Ich (blaues SX) fands heute auch absolut genial. Geiles Wetter, wie immer schöner Kurs und heil bin ich auch noch ...was will man mehr!!!
Sollte nur schauen das ich nächstes Jahr öfter als 2x hinfahre, wenn ich sehe wie da der ein oder andre runterbolzt hab ich noch einiges vor mir 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## St0Rm (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja! dich hab ich z.B gesehen.

Sehr schickes gefährt das von 2007. Das blau is geil 
Ja, ich bin auch noch am Anfang meiner Laufbahn am Oko... fahre viele Passagen noch garnich (die ersten 2 z.b) aber der rest geht eig schon ganz gut.

Springen muss ich halt noch üben und so.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Oktober 2008)

E36/8 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich (blaues SX) fands heute auch absolut genial. Geiles Wetter, wie immer schöner Kurs und heil bin ich auch noch ...was will man mehr!!!
> Sollte nur schauen das ich nächstes Jahr öfter als 2x hinfahre, wenn ich sehe wie da der ein oder andre runterbolzt hab ich noch einiges vor mir
> 
> Gruß Matthias



wusste ich's doch, das Gesicht kam mir bekannt vor  Du hattest beim Bullheadhaus geparkt, ich stand mit speedy, Jörg und eman und Co. auf dem Parkplatz rum.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2008)

Dann stand ich wohl zu der Zeit mit dem Speedy, Reo und Eman und Co daneben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2008)

aha ... dann war also der reo mitm speedy da ... der zusammenhang war mir net so ganz klar 

blaues sx ... japp hab ich gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2008)

@Emän: Hmmh...hatte den Stick mit den ganzen Videos im Auto liegen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann stand ich wohl zu der Zeit mit dem Speedy, Reo und Eman und Co daneben
> 
> G.



Na, jetzt wo du es sagst, aus der Perspektive hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## E36/8 (13. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Na, jetzt wo du es sagst, aus der Perspektive hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Aus der Perspektive war ich am Parkplatz dann wohl neben euch gestanden 

@reo-fahrer: Deinen Nickname kenn ich, ist aber scho >3 Jahre her das wir mal im Reichswald gefahren sind und ich kann dich jetzt net so ganz zuordnen.
@LB Jörg: Hab mal in deim Profil recherchiert. Du warst der wo wie ein irrer die Skipiste runter ist als ich oben aus dem Weg rauskam, hab dich dann nach geeigenteren Reifen gefragt.

Also dann, schö wars!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja, des hab ich mir schon gedacht nachdem du blaues SX geschrieben hast.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (14. Oktober 2008)

hi,
blaues sx ist geil...





bin mit dem teil aber auch nicht sooo "sicher" unterwegs am oko wie mit dem runterhügel-rad...
hat hat doch nicht ganz so viel federweg, und der ist wichtig 

tim


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Oktober 2008)

@ all

so wies z.Z aussieht hab ich doch tatsächlich am WE zeit.

Wie siehts denn aus? Samstag scheint doch dass Wetter recht gut zu werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh, der Stefan, wollte dir gerade eine PN schreiben.


Der Sprotastefan ,der kleine Spucker,  hats doch glatt mal wieder in die Mountainbike geschafft.....net so wie der Eman der sich sogar vorne irgnedwie unsichtbar macht






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> so wies z.Z aussieht hab ich doch tatsächlich am WE zeit.
> 
> Wie siehts denn aus? Samstag scheint doch dass Wetter recht gut zu werden.



Ahh...Samstag ist ja schon morgen.
Mal gukkn, hab nach oben hin nur begrenzt Zeit am Sam.


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja Samstag Nachmittag wär i a dabei .....kleiner Spucker 

Hab mir´s doch gedacht das des da Stefan ist......am Bart erkannt.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

mhm gut... 

wann? wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2008)

hmm ...hätt auch zeit ... steinwald soll ja kapputt gefahren worden sein?`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ...hätt auch zeit ... steinwald soll ja kapputt gefahren worden sein?`



Reine Gerüchte.

Wir fonen heute nommal wegen morgen und überede mal den Stefan

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2008)

nur gerüchte ? heisst also alles ok dort?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nur gerüchte ? heisst also alles ok dort?



Hmmh...zum Saubadfelsen sind´se mal raufgefahren. Ist aber immernoch so wie immer.
Mein Wissen ist halt schon wieder eine Woche alt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal mitn eman 1300 Forsthaus ausgemacht...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

Und laß dich übereden....sonst gibts saures

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

wozu eigentlich???


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

Na das du morgen mit mir nach Todesnohe fährst....

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na das du morgen mit mir nach Todesnohe fährst....
> 
> G.



wie, ihr kommt mal nach Mittelfranken? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

In welchem Franken des ist kann ich jetzt net so genau sagen.....aber könnte schon so in der Mitte sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2008)

kommt ihr nun morgen?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt ihr nun morgen?



Logisch.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt ihr nun morgen?



Kommste wohl auch mal vorbei?

Allgemeiner Tip: Rocca Rubia ist voll genial und zieht echt rein

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Dornfelder geht auch gut in die Beine.

Todesnohe ....wie, wer, wo, wann, und wie lange???

Der 7ér ist ja wieder im Einsatz......


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommste wohl auch mal vorbei?
> 
> Allgemeiner Tip: Rocca Rubia ist voll genial und zieht echt rein
> 
> G.



kann ich einrichten, entscheidet sich aber erst morgen. welche zeit wollt ihr denn da sein?



was zum teufel ist denn rocca rubia?


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das lese, weiß ich was ich morgen mache  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was zum teufel ist denn rocca rubia?



Rotwein


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

@Kiste: Nur morgen...bist du heut net die Tour mitgefahren?....und Dornfelder nimmt man um Rehbraten zu übergießen

@Geschwindy_j: Der Emanuel ist morgen um 8:50 bei mir und dann gehts los.

@Shuh3000: Genialer Rotwein

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Rehbraten bääää 

Ne war heute im Steinwald unterwegs...

8:50 Uhr am Sonntag ....da bist du schon wach?????


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> 8:50 Uhr am Sonntag ....da bist du schon wach?????



Hmmh....zumindest steht da der Emän draußen vor der Tür

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Oktober 2008)

ganz schön früh, wann ihr da los wollt. ich geh jetzt erst mal ins bett und dann schaue ich, ob ich ab elf wieder munter bin. bis denn...


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Oktober 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Dornfelder geht auch gut in die Beine.



...und Dornfelder gibt hübsch lila Lippen 

War denn nun wer in  Todesnohe?Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Todesnohe war ganz toll.
Erstmal ein wenig klitschig in der Früh, aber dafür gute Temperaturen.
Alles hab ich noch nicht gemacht...sind schon große und schnelle Sachen dort....und manches rellativ genau bemessen
Gab auch einen fürchterlichen Unfall....aber des geht dort echt schnell wenn man sich net ein wenig zurück hält.
Besonders erwähnenswert ist das herausfallen des Emäns einmal aus dem Lift.
Er hat aber auch 2 Sprünge mehr gemacht als ich...dafür lag er auch mal hinter einem der Wallrides....ohne Rad....was wohl morgen richtig wehtun wird  (gute Bewsserung).
Aber ansonsten ein gelúngener Bikeparktag und ich werde wiederhin kommen
Hatte etwas ärger mit meinen neuen Bremsen sonst wäre es noch besser gewesen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2008)

@Klabauter nommal: Die Bilder???...des ist doch bei dir da wo wir waren, oder?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Oktober 2008)

jop!genau des is des,allerdings hat sich bissl was getan!alles bissl umgebaut und stabiler und ne steilkurve ist noch im Bau und ...und...und 
n 2m drop gibts mittlerweile a schon  da muss aber die landung nu bissl besser geschaufelt werden,bis ezt ist die bockhart!
müssts viell. doch nochmal kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> jop!genau des is des,allerdings hat sich bissl was getan!alles bissl umgebaut und stabiler und ne steilkurve ist noch im Bau und ...und...und
> n 2m drop gibts mittlerweile a schon  da muss aber die landung nu bissl besser geschaufelt werden,bis ezt ist die bockhart!
> müssts viell. doch nochmal kommen



Werds natürlich ausprobieren..wenn du uns net wieder kreuz und quer durch  die Weidener Umgebung treibst
Und nach einem Tag Osternohe ist des eh kein Problem mehr

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Klabauter nommal: Die Bilder???...des ist doch bei dir da wo wir waren, oder?
> 
> G.



 jetzt werd ich doch neugierig!!

@hey speedy!! wie lang hatn des dauert bis du wieder fit warst?


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Oktober 2008)

hehe...das sind eh keine großen oder schwierigen Sprünge bis ezt! aber mal schaun was noch dazu kommt  aber unterhaltsam ises allemal!

@Stawold-otte: was machtn die Hand?


----------



## speedy_j (20. Oktober 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @hey speedy!! wie lang hatn des dauert bis du wieder fit warst?



der gips kam 6 wochen nach dem sturz wieder runter. (wobei er nur 4 wochen dran war). 2 tage später bin ich schon wieder strasse gefahren, 9 tage später das erste mal im gelände und 12 tage danach war ich ja am gardasee. 601 ging ohne probleme, nur noch mit leichten schmerzen. insgesamt also 8 wochen bis ich wieder voll einsatzfähig war.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2008)

Hat morgen wer Lust auf okolieren?


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Oktober 2008)

Generell schon. Wetter soll ja auch so gut sein wie heute. Würde allerdings eher gemütlich fahren, da ich noch etwas mit den Folgen vom Sturz in Willingen kämpfe. 
Aber wann willste hin? Hab bis 13:45Uhr Uni mit Anwesenheitspflicht...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @Stawold-otte: was machtn die Hand?



hmm, is noch nix zamm gwachsn, nochmal drei wochen gips...

@speedy: ah, na das lässt ja dann doch hoffen 

grüße an alle!
otti


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hat morgen wer Lust auf okolieren?



tja siehste, ich war heute  War ganz alleine, kein einziger Biker weit und breit 
Seit wann gibts eigentlich die "new line"? Ist mir heute zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Und ich war enorm Begeistert, dass beim letzten großen Felsen nicht nur ein Northshore raufgeht, sondern dahinter auch eine Abfahrt gebaut ist. Sowas soll's ja nicht überall geben, hab ich so gehört... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Generell schon. Wetter soll ja auch so gut sein wie heute. Würde allerdings eher gemütlich fahren, da ich noch etwas mit den Folgen vom Sturz in Willingen kämpfe.
> Aber wann willste hin? Hab bis 13:45Uhr Uni mit Anwesenheitspflicht...



hmn...das is aber reichlich spät!da lohnt es sich scho fast nimmer!
is denn morgen sonst niemand dorten? alleine mag ich a net hin 
Zeit ist mir morgen relativ egal,bin student und hab alle zeit der welt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ...... Sowas soll's ja nicht überall geben, hab ich so gehört...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hmn...das is aber reichlich spät!da lohnt es sich scho fast nimmer!
> is denn morgen sonst niemand dorten? alleine mag ich a net hin
> Zeit ist mir morgen relativ egal,bin student und hab alle zeit der welt


Jaja, diese blöden Seminare...
Ich kanns aber immerhin dieses Semester so einrichten, dass ich Montags und Freitags Zeit hab.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, Todesnohe war ganz toll.
> Erstmal ein wenig klitschig in der Früh, aber dafür gute Temperaturen.
> Alles hab ich noch nicht gemacht...sind schon große und schnelle Sachen dort....und manches rellativ genau bemessen
> Gab auch einen fürchterlichen Unfall....aber des geht dort echt schnell wenn man sich net ein wenig zurück hält.
> ...


 
rausfallen ausm lift ... japp ... du aber auch 

dieses drüberfliegen übern wallride tut gar net so weh als erwartet 

ansonsten wars recht schön ... auch wenn so manches zeut unnötig riskant ... anderes einfach schlecht gebaut is . teilweise werden da schlimme stürze direkt herausgefordert. am ziel hätt man net unbedingt einen megahohen drop und daneben einen (fast) kicker, wo man die landung treffen muss, aber net sieht, bauen müssen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Jaja, diese blöden Seminare...
> Ich kanns aber immerhin dieses Semester so einrichten, dass ich Montags und Freitags Zeit hab.


 

das is jammern auf hohem niveau  ....


----------



## speedy_j (20. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am ziel hätt man net unbedingt einen megahohen drop und daneben einen (fast) kicker, wo man die landung treffen muss, aber net sieht, bauen müssen ...



dann ist es aber nimmer so weit bis zum krankenwagen.
die junge frau hat mir noch ganz schön zu denken gegeben. ich hoffe nur, das meine angst immer ein wenig die oberhand über meinen übermut behält.


----------



## St0Rm (21. Oktober 2008)

hört sich ja schwer so an als wäre Osternohe so garnichts für einen ambitionierten Anfänger. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Oktober 2008)

St0Rm schrieb:


> hört sich ja schwer so an als wäre Osternohe so garnichts für einen ambitionierten Anfänger. Oder liege ich da falsch?



das hängt eher von deiner Selbstein- (oder über-)schätzung ab... 
Man kann da wirklich alle Northshore-Dinge umfahren, dann rollt man halt nen durchschnittlichen Singletrail den Berg runter. Und der kleinste Drop ist so ca 20cm hoch, sprich die fangen wirklich klein an 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Oktober 2008)

St0Rm schrieb:


> hört sich ja schwer so an als wäre Osternohe so garnichts für einen ambitionierten Anfänger. Oder liege ich da falsch?


Als ambitionierten Anfänger würd ich mich auch mal bezeichnen. Und ich konnte nicht wirklich viel fahren bzw. wollte es nicht, da ich meine Fähigkeiten eher unterschätze, was aber ziemlich gesund ist. Ich war am ersten Eröffnungstag da. Die Statistiken sprechen für sich:
150 verkaufte Karten
15 Leute, die vom RTW abegholt wurden 
Wir sind mit 13 Mann hin und 10 zurück...

Die vom EMan angesprochenen Drops am Ende sind nur eine der Stellen, die ich ziemlich fragwürdig finde. Und wie schon beschrieben ist einiges so gebaut, dass du wirklich passend springen musst. Warum an jeder zweiten Ecke ein Double statt einem Table stehen muss konnten die mir auch nicht erklären. Stellt euch mal vor, die Zielsprünge am Oko wären Doubles. Ich behaupte mal, dass weit über 50% der Fahrer die Dinger nicht fahren würden. Da bleibt gerade für Anfänger der Spaß auf der Strecke -oder auch nicht.
Die Argumentation, dass man ja alles umfahren kann, finde ich auch ziemlich seltsam. Wer fährt in einen Bikepark, um letztendlich nur 2 kleine Kicker auf einem Singletrail zu fahren? Das kann ich auch in den örtlichen Wäldern.
Ich hab auch einen auf dem DH gesehen, der genau so abgeflogen ist, wie ich mir das bei der Streckenbegehung ne halbe Minute vorher überlegt hab. Der hat ne Landung nicht sauber hinbekommen und ist deshalb aus der nächsten Kurve geflogen. ca. 5m weit ohne Rad...

Soweit ich weiß wurden seit der Eröffnung aber schon kleine Änderungen vorgenommen, um das ganze Anfängertauglicher zu machen. 

Fazit: Am Oko üben, v.a. große Sprünge(und Drops, aber die gibts da ja nicht wirklich). Dann mal nach Osternohe und gucken, ob es dir gefällt!


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Oktober 2008)

@Bescheuert:
wie schauts denn nun aus mit dir? kannste dich von der uni scho n bissl früher losreissen?


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Oktober 2008)

[Frage telefonisch beantwortet]


----------



## St0Rm (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja, genau so war die Einschätzung meinerseits, nachdem ich die Videos gesehen hatte.
Viele Northshores zum Springen, Dropn und für Suizidgedanken der "Neulinge" 
Die Doubles würd ich bei weitem nicht schaffen, bin in der "ich gewöhn mich mal ans fliegen mit nem Fahrad"-Phase würd ich sagen, 20 - 50 CM shores oder drops sind bei guter Geschwindigkeit und eigentlich sauberer Landung schon in Ordnung.
Aber ich möchte um himmels willen noch keine 2-3 Meter entfernung in 2 Metern höhe zurücklegen, da hats mich einmal schon ordentlich umgehauen, naja zwei mal um genau zu sein, nämlich an den Okotables. Das war allerdings meine erste fahrt und ich war übermotiviert (zuviel geschwindigkeit und unbekannt) .

Naja die Saison ist sowieso fast vorbei, da fahr ich lieber nochmal am Oko wenn das Wetter ordentlich ist und man nicht auf den Wurzeln umkommt 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal angucken, vielleicht tut sich ja da dann auch n bisle was für Anfänger auf .

Gruß,
Sebbo


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
war ja schon vor ein paar wochen in todesnohe und mir hats eigentlich gefallen.
1) den dh bin ich nur einmal runtergerollt - zu abgefahren, die sprünge...
2) den hohen drop auf die spielwiese und das "roadgap" hab ich mangels todessehnsucht auch ausgelassen, obwohl letzteres gut geshaped zu sein scheint
3) die einzelnen holzelemente lassen sich gut steigern, man muss halt auf die linienwahl achten
4) stepup stepdown ist eher was für dirter - dien dinger kicken ohne ende und mein hinterrad war fast über mir

das ganze ist auch als singletrail fahrbar und man kann nach und nach immer mehr holz einbauen....
also für den "ambitionierten einsteiger" durchaus brauchbar.

tim

ps auf der "hauptlinie" gibts mal ein gap von einem shore auf eine holzlandung, wie viel schwung man da braucht um gesund rüberzukommen wollte ich auch nicht versuchen - die vorderkante der holzlandung hat mich echt böse angeguckt...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Hi,
> war ja schon vor ein paar wochen in todesnohe und mir hats eigentlich gefallen.
> 1) den dh bin ich nur einmal runtergerollt - zu abgefahren, die sprünge...
> 2) den hohen drop auf die spielwiese und das "roadgap" hab ich mangels todessehnsucht auch ausgelassen, obwohl letzteres gut geshaped zu sein scheint
> ...




Ja, des ist im Großen und Ganzen eine gute Beschreibung.
Und der Stepup Stepdown war uns auch net geheuer

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Oktober 2008)

@ Jörg tu mal dein Postfach leeren


----------



## St0Rm (23. Oktober 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ganze ist auch als singletrail fahrbar und man kann nach und nach immer mehr holz einbauen....
> also für den "ambitionierten einsteiger" durchaus brauchbar.



Dann werd ich mir das doch einmal ansehen. Werd mir schon keine knochen Brechen . Vielleicht gleich mal am SA Nachmittag, Da komm ich eh gerade von Regensburg rauf.

Aber wo wir gerade bei Singletrail sind.
Ihr habts doch da alle weng mehr erfahrung als ich.
Gibts denn in der Umgebung von Selb/Hof/Marktredwitz eigentlich noch den ein oder anderen schönen Freeridetrail-Geheimtipp?
Bin bisher nur 3-4 mal den Kornberg rauf und runter und hab mir den MTB.. 1 ...glaube ich zumindest, halt richtung Niederlamitz, gründlich angeschaut .

Gruß,
der Sebbo!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg tu mal dein Postfach leeren



Hab wieder 2 Antworten frei

@Storm: Na von Mak aus kannste ja schnell auf die Kösseine fahren.
Da haste dann alle Möglichkeiten auf einen spaßigen Trail.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2008)

hmm ... geht was am WE? mal ne tour im frankenwald vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2008)

Schlechtes timing für Frankenwald.
Bin doch jetzt Sam auf einer Hochzeitsfete.....und weiß net wenn ich Sonn heimkomm.
Und muß/sollte Sonn ja am Abend sogar noch Erbern.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2008)

ok ....


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Oktober 2008)

Bin morgen ab 12 am Oko. Wird wohl nicht allzu warm werden, aber vielleicht schaut ja trotzdem mal einer von euch vorbei?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2008)

hmm bin morgen arbeiten ... wie die letzten 4 tage auch schon


----------



## St0Rm (23. Oktober 2008)

Würde gern, bin aber leider durch Arbeit verhindert 
vielleicht Samstag Nachmittag... wenns nicht regnen sollte.

Gruß
der Sebbo!


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gehts am Samstag nicht. Heute und SO siehts gut aus.

@ Jörg wie ists dann heut mit unserer lange geplanten Nightriderunde???


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2008)

Ab wenn haste denn heute Zeit?
Wenn´mer Nachmittag von uns aus losdüsen das´mer um 17 Uhr einzrennern, dann ham´mer eine Nachtabfahrt dabei.
Könnt´mer evtl. dabei auch die neue Verbindung zum......

G.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Oktober 2008)

ja hat der bullheadmountain immernoch offen ?  

wie schauts mit sonntag inner woche aus,
 da sind die anderen parks ja eh schon zu .. und bei euch auf der seite steht bis ende oktobär


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

Oko hat je nach Wetterlage geöffnet.

Am besten immer auf der Liftseite nachgucken.

(Seilschwebebahn Ochsenkopf)

@ Jörg.

Ja ich hätt so ab 1530 zeit. Denk ich. wenn ma uns da bei mir treffen??
Oder was meinst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oko hat je nach Wetterlage geöffnet.
> 
> Am besten immer auf der Liftseite nachgucken.
> 
> ...



Ok´e, wann soll ich bei dir tun sollen sein?.....0.5Uhr wie Vorgeschlagen?
Fahre mit meinen leichtesten Fahrrad

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Oktober 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> ja hat der bullheadmountain immernoch offen ?
> 
> wie schauts mit sonntag inner woche aus,
> da sind die anderen parks ja eh schon zu .. und bei euch auf der seite steht bis ende oktobär


Der Herr unten am Lift meinte Heute zu mir, dass die noch bis zum 2.11. auf haben. Nächste Woche Sonntag wär also der letzte Tag.

Der Spruch des Tages kam übrigens von einem der wenigen Fahrer heute: "Also den Baumstamm würd ich nich fahren, da  war vorhin noch Eis drauf"


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja die Temperaturen sind net zu unteschätzen....irgendwie hat das vorhin auch nach Schnee ausgesehen was vor unserer Lampe gegriselt ist.

Man, von wegen Feierabendrunde mal schnell von daheim aus...736Hms und 36km auf aufgeweichten und neu geschotterten Waldwegen...mit dem Hosenträgerstefan und seiner neuen Schleimerfrisur plus Luftfederrad mit Lullireifen wird des echt ein Überlebenskampf mit einem richtigen Mountainbike....mit nur einem großen Kettenblatt:kotz:
Man beachte nur seine überdimensionierte Lampe am Rad.....wobei die Leistung schon über alle Zweifel erhaben ist...
Also alles im allen eine Top Zweigipfeltour..besonders die heiße Schokolade und der Apfelstrudel







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

Dafür sind wir ja heut gaaaanz langsam gefahren 

Zudem hab ich auch nur ein Kettenblatt  

Aber gute runde heut ja und die Schokolade war mindestens genau so gut wie der Strudel


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2008)

Nächstes WoEnd ist ja jetzt Okoendwoend.
Sollten da doch einen Okoohnetretenabschlußtag reinhauen....ums mal vormerktechnisch gleich zu erwähnen.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (25. Oktober 2008)

bin heute und morgen anwesend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag glei mal im vorraus: Mag Dienstag wer okolieren?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Ich frag glei mal im vorraus: Mag Dienstag wer okolieren?



Evtl......mal abwarten.
Aber ich merks mal so ein wenig vor.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Evtl......mal abwarten.
> Aber ich merks mal so ein wenig vor.
> 
> G.



 eine tour wär a ne idee!


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie schauts denn morgen mit na kleinen Tour aus


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Oktober 2008)

na wer nen großen hat, darf auch mit ner schleimfrisur rumlaufen


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja Tour wär echt ne Idee.....hätte ab ca. 13:30 Zeit fast egal wo

@ Otti wobei es ja nicht immer auf die Größe ankommt 

 und ..... was macht die Pfote? gehts schon wieder mit fahren???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Oktober 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ Otti wobei es ja nicht immer auf die Größe ankommt
> 
> und ..... was macht die Pfote? gehts schon wieder mit fahren???



...sagen alle, die nur kleine (funzeln an ihrem bike) haben

ich hab übrigens gar keine

hmm, und die hand-wenns bis donnerstag net wenigstens a bissl besser is kumm i unters messer. i will owa neda!!
naja, ich hoff mal weiter..


----------



## St0Rm (26. Oktober 2008)

jemand heut am Oko?
Wenns nicht regnet bin ich heut auch wieder dabei.

Gestern wars schon stark obwohl ich erst ca 14:00 da war...


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Oktober 2008)

Klappt heut doch net bei mir....


----------



## michaäl (26. Oktober 2008)

wann ist nähste saison offen??

diese werd ichs leider nicht mehr schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (27. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts denn nun morgen aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2008)

.......evtl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .......evtl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich meine eher schlecht.

G.


----------



## St0Rm (27. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem heut der Regen schon Party gemacht hat am Oko glaub ich eher das die Strecke echt im Eimer is


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. mein Dämpfer ist echt im Eimer. Ölverlust, und er kommt nach Kompression ohne Feder nur noch 55 von 70mm raus. 

Die Jungs vom Oko-Haus verleihen nicht zufällig 222mm-Dämpfer mit passenden Buchsen?


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Oktober 2008)

hmn ...schade....  und ne kleine tour,wenn es zufällig mal net regnen sollte?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2008)

hmm ... wer bock? hört sich ganz interessant an 

http://www.snowdownhill.com/Home.html


----------



## St0Rm (28. Oktober 2008)

Hört sich ja mal geil an,

sowas würd ich nach der nächsten Saison auch mal machen.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wer bock? hört sich ganz interessant an
> 
> http://www.snowdownhill.com/Home.html



Des liegt ja schon wieder am anderen Ende der Welt wenn nicht noch weiter hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Des liegt ja schon wieder am anderen Ende der Welt wenn nicht noch weiter hinten...



Ah, so wie Bischofsgrün....oder Kemnath

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Oktober 2008)

@Jörg: gehste heute nun irgendwo fahren oder trauste dich wegen dem wetter nicht ausm haus?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @Jörg: gehste heute nun irgendwo fahren oder trauste dich wegen dem wetter nicht ausm haus?



Bin gerade erst aufgestanden
Hat zwar eben erstmal aufgehört zu regnen...oder sowas ähnliches.
Wenn ich fahren geh dann wird das wohl eher eine spontane Sache oder nur um was auszuprobieren oder.....
Aber erstmal shauen wie die Wetterschwankungen sich einpendeln.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah, so wie Bischofsgrün....oder Kemnath
> 
> G.



Nein des liegt ja am Nabel der Welt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nein des liegt ja am Nabel der Welt



Jaja, die Nabel sind auch nimmer des was sie mal waren....

Irgendwie scheint sich ein nur noch leichtes Nieselloch gebildet zu haben.
Was sich scheinbar die nächsten.......nächste größere oder kleiner Zeiteinheit hält.
Hmmmh...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja, die Nabel sind auch nimmer des was sie mal waren....
> 
> Irgendwie scheint sich ein nur noch leichtes Nieselloch gebildet zu haben.
> Was sich *scheinbar* die nächsten.......nächste größere oder kleiner Zeiteinheit hält.
> ...



War das nicht die Maßeinheit für Druck der zu Teilen aus Blind-  und Wirkanteilen besteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja, die Nabel sind auch nimmer des was sie mal waren....
> 
> Irgendwie *scheint *sich ein nur noch leichtes Nieselloch gebildet zu haben.
> Was sich scheinbar die nächsten.......nächste größere oder kleiner Zeiteinheit hält.
> ...



und außerdem scheint ein Nieselloch nicht sondern nur die Sonne!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War das nicht die Maßeinheit für Druck der zu Teilen aus Blind-  und Wirkanteilen besteht?



Nein Scheinbar ist der Druck der net wirklich vorhanden ist.....wird auch häufig mit leuchtendem druck verwechselt....
....oder einer Theke mit hohen Hockern wo man nur mit Papiergeld bezahlen darf......die außerdem....


G.

PS: So schau jetzt bei Weltuntergangsstimmung doch mal raus...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

Papperlapapp

Am Oko hats heut Nacht den ersten Schnee gegeben...


----------



## St0Rm (29. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Papperlapapp
> 
> Am Oko hats heut Nacht den ersten Schnee gegeben...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2008)

Cool, auf der Kösser auch. Dann kann man ja die erste Schneefahrt machen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Des liegt ja schon wieder am anderen Ende der Welt wenn nicht noch weiter hinten...


 
das interessante dran ist ... das man mit ski und bike fährt


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur nen Schlitten


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hab nur nen Schlitten



Bei Ebay gibts Ski zu kaufen.....und wir geben dir auch einen Runterrutschkurs

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das interessante dran ist ... das man mit ski und bike fährt



also wenn snowboard auch geht, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also wenn snowboard auch geht, dann bin ich dabei.



Bügelbrett ist doch voll langsam

Hab vorhin meine Erste Schneefahrt hinter mich gebracht. (Erster )
Pohh, jetzt weiß ich wieder was unter Null Grad sind.
Mein Moorhuhn hat wohl heut zum erstenmal Schnee gesehen und war doch richtig geschockt.







[/URL][/IMG]


Hat sich dann aber doch einigermaße zuminmdest dran gewöhnt.



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst dachte ich ja jetzt kommt wieder eines der typischen Jörgimwinter Bilde4r von 2003 aber acheint ja wirklich echt zu sein!!!! 

Nicht schlecht !!


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns in BT regnets nur. Und das schon den ganzen Tag...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2008)

In NewSorg hats heute auch nur geschüttet.
War eine echt Überwindung bei stömenden Regen von Zuhause loszufahren.
Aber zum Glück gibts ja Wäbcäms in jeder Höhenmeterregion.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich ja jetzt kommt wieder eines der typischen Jörgimwinter Bilde4r von 2003 aber acheint ja wirklich echt zu sein!!!!
> 
> Nicht schlecht !!



Hmmh....des versteh ich jetzt net wie´ste des meinst!?!
Aber ich hab beim Hochfahren heute auch noch ein Bild gemacht.






[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Oktober 2008)

> Zuerst dachte ich ja jetzt kommt wieder eines der typischen Jörgimwinter Bilde4r von 2003



Da isses ja...

Aber des andere


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Oktober 2008)

ieeeh....schnee!warst du am schneeberg?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2008)

hmm ... das wars dann mitm saisonabschluß 

wie schauts aus mit EOFT? weiß seit heut das ich da net in mannheim bin


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... das wars dann mitm saisonabschluß
> 
> wie schauts aus mit EOFT? weiß seit heut das ich da net in mannheim bin



Am WoEnd solls doch wieder 15 Gräder bekommen.
Also zumindest Sonntag würd was gehen...........

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2008)

15 grad ... sicher net am okopf  ... naja ... mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 15 grad ... sicher net am okopf  ... naja ... mal schauen



Die restlichen Trails bestehen zur Zeit nur aus Wasserboden.
Wollte ja vorgestern kurzfristig eine bestimmte Aktion machen.
War aber sowas von von unmöglich.
Bin dann nur einmal den Kibitztrail runter....eigentlich so gut wie unfahrbar.
Nur gerutsche und geeiere mit dem Laub und der weichen Erde zwischen den Steinen.
Und ja net über die Geschwindigkeit beschweren, war echt unfahrbar.
Aber daführ scheppert und klappert nichts.
Hab aber trotzdem mal meine Kamera hier und da hingestellt
Hochschieben war net, drum fehlen einige stellen
Also zur Zeit rentiert sich net heimzukommen

Wenns mal besser geht dann gibts mal eines wo der Zusammenschnitt auch noch gut aussieht und paßt



G.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. Oktober 2008)

wie geht denn das videoposten? was muss ich da dann eingeben?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wie geht denn das videoposten? was muss ich da dann eingeben?



Man, das hab sogar ich geschafft...wobei ich noch net so ganz übrblickend bin

Aber schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363470


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. Oktober 2008)

mal ein erster test:


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also zur Zeit rentiert sich net heimzukommen
> G.



schön, dass der Jörg auch an mich denkt 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man, das hab sogar ich geschafft...
> G.



...hmmm, ich glaub dann is wirklich net schwer


aaah, und: @Jörg:


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2008)

Baaah Schnee
ich wollt doch am WE nochmal an Oko 
Da werd ich was von Nicola zu hören bekommen, wenn da plötzlich Schnee liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (30. Oktober 2008)

des letzte LBjörg video  ist fett geil...net der Speed und die Action sondern der nebel etc. schaut aus wie bei so nen NSX vid


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Jörg wennst heut Zeit hast ich würd schon irgend ne Runde mit drehen, notfallst mit Lampe. Es sei denn du willst nach deiner vernichtenden Niederlage nimmer mit mir fahren  

Zudem soll das Wetter net mal so schlecht werden


----------



## St0Rm (31. Oktober 2008)

Was meint ihr, wirds bis So den Schnee am Oko wegtauen ? ich mein zumindest auf einen Stand einer "Schlammschlacht aber fun dabei"

Wetter sieht ja mehr als gut aus, aber da oben liegen so 5-10 CM.

mal gucken.

Gruß,
Sebbo


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> des letzte LBjörg video  ist fett geil...net der Speed und die Action sondern der nebel etc. schaut aus wie bei so nen NSX vid



Action gabs an dem Tag net. Und wieste schon sagst an so normalen Nebeltage, ohne vorher 5 Tage Regen + 1m Laub, ist die Stimmung schon echt toll beim fahrn und macht richtig Laune.


Okofahrtechnisch wäre es ansich besser wenn es kalt bleibt, dann ist es weniger matschig....zumindest bleibt dr obere Teil dann sauber


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg wennst heut Zeit hast ich würd schon irgend ne Runde mit drehen, notfallst mit Lampe. Es sei denn du willst nach deiner vernichtenden Niederlage nimmer mit mir fahren
> 
> Zudem soll das Wetter net mal so schlecht werden



Wetter ist doch jetzt schon bombastisch...trotz deiner vernichtenden zu Null Niederlage

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich häng aber jetzt noch irgendwie hier in der Arbeit fest...

Hast du dann Nachmittag Zeit?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich häng aber jetzt noch irgendwie hier in der Arbeit fest...
> 
> Hast du dann Nachmittag Zeit?



Im Prinzip ja...wenn kannst dich denn aushängen.
Fühl mich aber unfit...nach den gestrigen Siegen....
...schaumer mal auf den Oko hoch und fahren mal den OSh bei Schnee.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

Andererseits fällt mir gerade was besseres ein....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich wär dabei...

Wieso fällt dir denn jetzt was besseres ein?
Es gibt doch nichts besseres?!? Ach doch ein Wurstbrot natürlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja ich wär dabei...
> 
> Wieso fällt dir denn jetzt was besseres ein?
> Es gibt doch nichts besseres?!? Ach doch ein Wurstbrot natürlich.



Verdammt....oke dann machmer des doch...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2008)

wie schauts morgen/und oder übermorgen aus? geht was?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts morgen/und oder übermorgen aus? geht was?



Morgen geht nix aber übermorgen schon.....

G.


----------



## tschud (31. Oktober 2008)

hi,
ist die Strecke am Ochsenkopf eigentlich noch offen?
Wir wollten nämlich am Sonntag nochmal vorbeikommen, quasi als Saisonabschluss, aber wenn die Strecke nicht mehr fahrbar ist (schnee, zu viel Schlam usw.) oder die Strecke nichtmehr offen ist würds wenig Sinn machen.

mfg Julisn


----------



## oBATMANo (1. November 2008)

Ich will am So auch als Saisonabschluß an Oko.
Zu viel Schlamm gibts dort eh nich. Is ja alles voller Felsen und der Waldboden ist sandig.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2008)

Denke werd mein Rad morgen auch nommal am Oko einsauen...Schnee ist ja wieder gut am Rückzug.

Am Snowmountain wäre gerade auch ganz schönes Wetter..







G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Denke werd mein Rad morgen auch nommal am Oko einsauen...Schnee ist ja wieder gut am Rückzug.
> 
> Am Snowmountain wäre gerade auch ganz schönes Wetter..



....mach mal den Bodennebel da weg...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Denke werd mein Rad morgen auch nommal am Oko einsauen...Schnee ist ja wieder gut am Rückzug.
> 
> Am Snowmountain wäre gerade auch ganz schönes Wetter..
> 
> ...


 
geil der bodennebel  ...

ok ... dann morgen nochmal okopf ... bevor die ski wieder rausgeholt werden


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2008)

hmm ... der nebel is sicher weg bis wir da rauf kommen ... aber fahr mitm andi 13:15 vom silberhaus los ... falls wer bock hat


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. November 2008)

Wie schaut´s denn morgen aus??

Geht da mal a Runde mit a paar Leutz zam.... oder Saisonabschluß am Oko ....oder Kaffee beim Zrenner ......oder muß i wieder alleine durch den wilden Stonewood tingeln  

Was ist eigentlich mit den WEN´lern und Friedensteinern los.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2008)

@kiste
ich glaub oko ist angesagt. werd wohl auch gegen 10uhr am lift stehen. 
du kommst auch! wir hatten ja schon mal drüber gesprochen, dass ich dich über den haufen fahre.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2008)

Also dann hat sich ja mittlerweile der Saisonabschluß am Oko etabliert.
Dann bis morgen....muß jetzt noch Klettern gehen.

@Stafan und Emanuel: Habt ihr euch wohl net im Dunkeln zurück fahren trauen

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (1. November 2008)

war heute jemand oko wie sind dei verhältnisse auf der strecke?


----------



## Klabauterman (1. November 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den WEN´lern und Friedensteinern los.....



für eine Tour habe ich morgen glaube ich kei zeit,aber hab heute n 5-6m gap gebaut  1,50m hoch!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2008)

auf der strecke war ich net ... aber 5* dh und schneeberg ... sehr sehr nass und rutschig überall


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. November 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wir hatten ja schon mal drüber gesprochen, dass ich dich über den haufen fahre.



Da lassen wir uns mal überraschen ...denk aber eher dass du mir hinten drauf fährst  ....in meinem Alter muß man langsamer fahren.





Klabauterman schrieb:


> hab heute n 5-6m gap gebaut  1,50m hoch!



Wir mal Zeit das ma a Runde um Weiden drehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stafan und Emanuel: Habt ihr euch wohl net im Dunkeln zurück fahren trauen
> 
> G.


 
japp 

ne kein bock gehabt ohne licht in der kälte zurückfahrn zu müssen


----------



## tschud (2. November 2008)

schön, 
dann sind wir dabei, wir 3 werden wohl so um 10 ankommen.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. November 2008)

Wie war denn der Oko-Abschlußtag heute so?

neustes Spielzeug


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2008)

Ahh, der Sprung scheint ja diesmal eine richtige Anfahrt zu haben

War ansich ein perfekter Okotag....1000mal besser wie erwartet.
Also ein guter Saisonabschluß


@Speedy: Hier du wolltest dich doch über den Wolken







[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. November 2008)

die haben mittlerweile alle ne eingermaßen vernünftige anfahrt und landung


----------



## St0Rm (2. November 2008)

War super heut, 5*  ging ordentlich schnell.
Dann hab ich n Eman gesehen, und war einfach nur baff ob der schnelligkeit  großes Lob! Spitze.

Aber trotz Schlamm und Wasser eigentlich echt gut!

Gruß,
Sebbo!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2008)

japp .. geiler tag gestern. war zwar nass, aber trotzdem richtig gute streckenbedinungen.

zum abschluß zweimal weg rechts und links von nem gewissen wanderweg runter


----------



## Vietze (3. November 2008)

Servus!

Hat jemand frei diese Woche und lust auf ne kleine Tour?

mfg
Flo


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2008)

@Eman: Mein Schaltungproblemeindruck war doch ein technischer Defekt.
Eine Endanschlagschraube und die Vorspannschraube waren abgefetzt
Deswegen war der Seilzug in den großen Gängen ganz ohne Spannung und dann noch ohne Vorspannschraube hatte es besonders um die Gegend geschlagen und sich auch noch selbst zusammengehauen
Man war des eine Repariererei

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2008)

St0Rm schrieb:


> War super heut, 5* ging ordentlich schnell.
> Dann hab ich n Eman gesehen, und war einfach nur baff ob der schnelligkeit  großes Lob! Spitze.


 
leider bin ich zur zeit gar net so schnell und flieg oft auf die nase  ...

aber knie is gar net so schlimm wie es sich gestern abend angefühlt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. November 2008)

Vietze schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hat jemand frei diese Woche und lust auf ne kleine Tour?
> 
> ...



leider nicht, frühestens in 2 Wochen hab ich wieder mehr Zeit
- aber dann wahrscheinlich null Kondition


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> und sich auch noch selbst zusammengehauen


Masochismus bei Fahrradkomponenten

@ Klabautermann: Ich will auch mal mitspielen. Die Rampen sehen verdammt gut aus!
Kann aber noch dauern, weil erst noch Dämpfer und evtl. auch Rahmen wiederbelebt werden müssen.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2008)

@jörg ... in sachen schaltung wirst am moorhuhn noch so einige probs haben ... die kettenlängung des rahmens is halt einfach brutal


----------



## St0Rm (3. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> leider bin ich zur zeit gar net so schnell und flieg oft auf die nase  ...
> 
> aber knie is gar net so schlimm wie es sich gestern abend angefühlt hat



Ja gut, aber sieht schon mords gut aus was du da machst.
Naja genug dem gelobe.

Ochsenkopf baut um und des Wetter wird gut. Es ist zum Schreien!
Werd ich wohl am Wochenende die Singletrails abklappern müssen.. oder nach Osternohe.. ge ? ^^

Gruß,
Sebbo!


----------



## Klabauterman (3. November 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> evtl. auch Rahmen wiederbelebt werden müssen.



was hastn mit den rahmen angestellt?


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf baut um und des Wetter wird gut. Es ist zum Schreien!



Schön wenn man zum Abschluss wenigstens dort war. Gibt auch Leute die gestern zumindest nachmittag nochmal okolieren wollten, dann aber Geldbeutel und Handy daheim liegen lassen und das erst feststellen wenn sie schon bald dort sind  bei ca. einer dreiviertel Stunde Rückfahrt und nochmal Hinfahrt hätt sichs dann zeitlich nicht mehr rentiert...schön wärs gewesen...selbst schuld


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2008)

Hmmh....bei Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge Teil 1 kann man nommer reinschauen, oder?
Wollte gerade etwas zeitlich nachforschen

G.


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2008)

Doch doch, da hier da


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Doch doch, da hier da



Ahaa....und wie findet man des

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahaa....und wie findet man des



da den Namen vom Fred eingeben und statt "Gesamten Beitrag durchsuchen" unter dem Eingabefeld für den Suchbegriff "Nur Titel durchsuchen" eingeben. So einfach ist das


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> da den Namen vom Fred eingeben und statt "Gesamten Beitrag durchsuchen" unter dem Eingabefeld für den Suchbegriff "Nur Titel durchsuchen" eingeben. So einfach ist das



DoppelAhaa....hatte bei meiner Suche nur Themen durchsucht und da war nichts.


Hab gerade eben Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hof bekommen.
Mit der Erkenntnis wie man Betrug legalisiert.
Also falls hier wer aus Kulmbach mitliest und einen Jaroslav Hofmann kennt.
Der schuldet mir noch 1115,20 Euro.
Wer´s für mich abholt kann 400 Euro davon behalten

G.


----------



## St0Rm (4. November 2008)

Wie hat er denn den Berg an Schulden angehäuft, und viel wichtiger ist,
wie konntest du dir dann noch die 888 WC und den Morewoord Izumi Rahmen leisten 

Gruß,
Sebbo!


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2008)

Siemens .....


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. November 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> was hastn mit den rahmen angestellt?


Ich wars nicht!


Jetzt wo der Dämpfer eh weg ist, wollte ich mal die Kiste komplett zerlegen, reinigen und evtl. Schäden suchen. Und leider bin ich dann bei den Lagern fündig geworden: 3 Lager lassen sich per Hand kaum noch bewegen. Die anderen 5 laufen mehr oder weniger unrund und fühlen sich "sandig" an...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Siemens .....



BlaBla.....durch viel arbeiten natürlich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2008)

ich arbeite noch mehr und bin nen armer schlucker


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich arbeite noch mehr und bin nen armer schlucker



Mit viel arbeiten meinte ich natürlich überdurchschnittlich hoch leistungseffizient zu arbeiten
Und fürs Blitze werfen und Sachen kaputtmachen sollte eh weniger bezahlt werden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2008)

japp ... von 8 stunden 7,95 stunden im inet zu surfen is hoch effizient in siemensmaßstäben


----------



## TimvonHof (4. November 2008)

8h, da lach ich ja drüber.
morgen mach ich wieder 25....


aber der jörg muss ja irgendwelche kulmbacher finanziell unterstützen - da braucht er geld und zeit... also bleibt ihm nix anderes übrig als zu siemenzen 

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2008)

japp ... hast recht ... 8h sind ja ganz falsch ... er muss ja nur 7


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> DoppelAhaa....hatte bei meiner Suche nur Themen durchsucht und da war nichts.
> 
> 
> Hab gerade eben Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hof bekommen.
> ...



verfahren eingestellt oder welche fadenscheinige begründung?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2008)

hmm ... hab die lyrik wieder


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2008)

jetzt kannst ja auch mal das lapierre einschicken.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2008)

japp


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2008)

War deine Lyrik schon immer weiß??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vietze (5. November 2008)

Eman:

Warum wieder?!

Ölt deine auch? Funktioniert dein 2-Step-System?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. November 2008)

@eMan: ich häid denkt, du lässt die finger vo dem daiflszaich???


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2008)

@Vitze: Wieder weil er sie vor Jahren eingeschickt und jetzt wieder hat.
Heute ware welche am Steinbruch aus Erbendorf die du kennen müßtest.


@Carre: Gibt einen neuen Drop am Steinbruch....da vorne wo es noch die vielen Mögölichkeiten gibt.
Drum bräuchte ich nämlich mal deine Hilfe als Ausrichter, da mein Vorderrad evtl. unreparierbar verbogen ist.
Hat aber nur semimäßig was damit zu tun...man muß danach so eine blöde Kurve machen in steiles Gelände...und des viele Laub...und die Erde... und dieser letzte Baum...und die falsche Dämpfereinstellung...undundund

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. November 2008)

@jörg: wo und welcher Steinbruch denn und wie hoch und wie weit und und und


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War deine Lyrik schon immer weiß??
> 
> G.


 

ne ... die war mal schwarz ...  is ne neue

weiß noch net ob ich sie einbau ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2008)

Ja, so eine uneingebaute Gobel rumliegen zu haben ist auch was feines


@Klabauter: Der halt bei mir daheim.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Vitze: Wieder weil er sie vor Jahren eingeschickt und jetzt wieder hat.
> Heute ware welche am Steinbruch aus Erbendorf die du kennen müßtest.
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du wohl Kartoffelchips gemacht? 

Wie tust du denn eigentlich arbeiten die Woche?


----------



## Klabauterman (6. November 2008)

Big Betty oder Maxxis Minion? 
kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2008)

Minion natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (6. November 2008)

Sachtma, is fürn Winter eigentlich was geplant am Oko? Also O-Weg ausbauen und so?

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hast du wohl Kartoffelchips gemacht?
> 
> Wie tust du denn eigentlich arbeiten die Woche?



- Sowas ähnliches in ungleichmäßig und evtl. noch reperabel.

- wenns dunkel ist.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2008)

Aha also von 17.15 bis 7.15 

Wow nicht schlecht.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Aha also von 17.15 bis 7.15
> 
> Wow nicht schlecht.



Bin halt fleißig...
Werd dann mal versuchen an den Speichen rumzudrehen

G.


----------



## Vietze (6. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Vitze: Wieder weil er sie vor Jahren eingeschickt und jetzt wieder hat.
> Heute ware welche am Steinbruch aus Erbendorf die du kennen müßtest.




Servus!

Die beiden Dötterl würden mir da nur spontan einfallen...!!?
Ein Ghost ERT und ein Poisen ...XYZ...??


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2008)

Vietze schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Die beiden Dötterl würden mir da nur spontan einfallen...!!?
> Ein Ghost ERT und ein Poisen ...XYZ...??



Ein Poisen...und glaube ein Cube FC...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2008)

Glaube meine Felge ist hin

@Klabauter: Hier ists passiert. Vor dem Baum den man netmal sieht die Kurve nimmer erwischt
Mal schaun wenn du mal kommst und all die schönen Sachen dort ausprobierst wie du die Kurve krallst.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal schaun wenn du mal kommst und all die schönen Sachen dort ausprobierst wie du die Kurve krallst.
> 
> G.



Mein Beileid zu deiner Felge 

Wann kann ich denn mal kommen? Nicht dieses,aber nächstes Wochenende vielleicht?Bring dann auch n Rechen mit


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Mein Beileid zu deiner Felge
> 
> Wann kann ich denn mal kommen? Nicht dieses,aber nächstes Wochenende vielleicht?Bring dann auch n Rechen mit



Tunmer mal kukn tuen tun.
Ist auch alles schöne Südhanglage...und noch ein paar noch nicht gefahrene Sachen gibts auch noch zum Erstbefahren
Schaumer mal wie des nächstes WoEnd so aussieht....so weit vorausplanen kann ich zur zeit net so wirklich...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2008)

Wenn wir dann alles freigemacht haben könner wir dann auch eine Rampage veranstalten.
Ich bin natürlich dann der der die Punkte verteilt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. November 2008)

Dir ist schon klar dass der Punkteverteiler zum Schluss alles wiederholen muss 

Wie stehen denn die Aktien dieses WE?

Eman im Land?
Jörg Kletterfrei?
SG noch am Leben?
Sonst jemand da der noch ein funktionstüchtiges (Vorder)Rad  hat und am WE fahren tun tut.???


----------



## B.Scheuert (7. November 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> 8h, da lach ich ja drüber.
> *morgen* mach ich wieder 25....


Nur morgen? D.h. an einem Tag? Mein herzliches Beileid!

Andere Sache: Wer von euch war das?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2008)

25h an einem Tag gehen natürlich nur an dem Tag der Uhrumstellung....der TvH sucht sich schon immer solche Tage aus

So unglaublich, aber jetzt wo der Lift zu hat gibt es endlich ein Abfahrt von dem Stein auf der Strecke der....hmmh....hmmmh...halt noch keine Abfahrt hatte
Aber Vorsicht, ist noch im Osternohestatus. Soll heißen mir habe noch 2-3 Bretter gefehlt. Also ist noch ein Loch...ähhh Gäb drinn
War ein wenig nebelös...bzw. toll atmosphärig da oben.

@Stefan: Weiß noch net wie ich heute Nacht von der Arbeit rauskom. Deswegen weiß ich noch net was morgen ist.
Aber so wie des Wetter in höheren Lagen jetzt ist müßte man schon wegen der atmosphärigen Atmospähre den ganzen Tag im Wald über Granitsteine wo runterfahren.






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (7. November 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Andere Sache: Wer von euch war das?







> SG noch am Leben?



Ja scho 

Also am SO ne gemütliche Tour wäre net schlecht


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2008)

EMan is auch im lande


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

Bin jetzt auch wach

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2008)

und ... geht was?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

Die Sonne fängt an zu scheinen
Bin noch am sondieren meiner Leistungsfähigkeit....hatte wieder 45h Nachtarbeit...schlaucht irgendwie:kotz:

Was haste denn vor?...was vom Stefan gehört??


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

Der Stefan hat zum Glück heute auch keine Leistungszeit, drum werden wir heute nur mal kurz von daheim auf den Armesberg düsen.
Ne Forststraßen und Bitumenrunde halt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2008)

ok ... muss eh mein knie noch schonen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... muss eh mein knie noch schonen



Wie Kniee schonen
Wennst um 13:30 bein Stefan bist kannste die Luschenrunde mitfahren, dann haste auch dein Knie geschont und weißt wo der Stefan hinzieht.
Wennst mitfahren willst und die Zeit reicht net, dann Stefan fonen und wir warten.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 25h an einem Tag gehen natürlich nur an dem Tag der Uhrumstellung....der TvH sucht sich schon immer solche Tage aus



nonsense...
ein Tag hat 24 Stunden und wenns mir dann noch nicht reicht, nehm ich halt die Nacht dazu....

Tim


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> nonsense...
> ein Tag hat 24 Stunden und wenns mir dann noch nicht reicht, nehm ich halt die Nacht dazu....
> 
> Tim



Sag des mal einen Nordnorweger.....zur Zeit


So mal wieder geswitcht heute.
Wahnsinn wie wenig man vom Antrieb eines Rades mitbekommt wenn man kein Schaltwerk hat
Komischerweise sind unsere Touren immer gleich lang (auch die kurzen) und unterscheiden sich nur durch die Hm´s (waren aber dennoch fast 600)...selbst wenn es nur viel über Betumen geht ist man auch immer gleich fertig.
Und so ein Armesberg (21% Steigung) ist auch schon irgendwie anstrengent...puhh.
Aber mit ein paar Späßchenpausen kommt mal selbst da locker hoch
Und jetzt weiß ich auch ganz genau wo der Stefan bald wohnt....








[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2008)

Ich finde man sollte mal genau so eine Statue machen von mir 

Ja war ganz schön heut.

Mhm bin grad am überlegen ob ma morgen net mal ne Runde als nightride machen sollten.
Oder aber auch um 1600 erst los und dann bis 2000 oder so?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2008)

keine Lampe im Lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

Osternohe soll ja auch in besten Zustand sein

Bin irgendwie so fertig und will noch garnet an morgen denken...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> keine Lampe im Lande



Schade


----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2008)

Mhm Jörg das wär doch was für dich odda??


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Osternohe soll ja auch in besten Zustand sein
> 
> Bin irgendwie so fertig und will noch garnet an morgen denken...
> 
> G.


 
hmm ... osternohe wär ne möglichkeit


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2008)

aufwachen ... die sonne scheint !!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

...werd mich heut net aufs Rad schwingen....fühl mich zu schlapp.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

Es regnet

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2008)

hat aber lang bis hierher gebraucht ...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Warst du dann heut trotzdem fahren?

Ich schau mal nochmal schnell am Oko hoch.

Mist jetzt tröpfelts grad wieder....

Mal sehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

Tröpfelt ist gut...es regnet hier

Aber Hauptsache ich hab den Stefan in seine Paradediziplin im ersten Versuch  untergehen lassen


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2008)

paradedisziplin?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Warst du dann heut trotzdem fahren?


 
ne ... allein hatt ich kein bock


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> paradedisziplin?



Die Siedler von Rom erobern oder so ähnlich.
Hat mich aber 3h Arbeit gekostet

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Naja nächstes mal tun wa wieder Kugeln schupsen da wirst dann wieder gnadenlos untergehen...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

So hab mich mal umgezogen und das regnen hats jetzt a aufgehört. 

Mittlerweile fehlt mir aber auch etwas der antrieb nöch ne runde zu drehen, vorallem weils ja jetzt schon fast 1800 ist und nimmer erst 1700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja nächstes mal tun wa wieder Kugeln schupsen da wirst dann wieder gnadenlos untergehen...



Blabla....die einzigen Spiele mit regulärem Ausgang sind an mich gegangen
Und man beachte deine 3:0 Blamage beim Männerspiel "Hau den Lukas".
Und wolltest du net noch auf den Oko schwim....ähhh, fahren......

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

Braucht wer ein Moorhuhn:



> Morewood Rahmenset MBUZI 2008 in schwarz oder army (GrÃ¶Ãe S/M/L) inkl. DÃ¤mpfer FOX DHX 4.0 Air â UVP 1799,- â¬ - HSC Preis : 1099,- â¬
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder ein Top Ht:



> Hersteller : DrÃ¶ssiger (Custom Made Hersteller â www.jbs-trading.de)
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hätte ich gerade an der Hand

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2008)

hmm ... mein morewoodbedarf is im moment gedeckt  ... wobei so nen shova LT schon nen feines ding wär


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... mein morewoodbedarf is im moment gedeckt  ... wobei so nen shova LT schon nen feines ding wär



Ein weißes würde ja noch in deiner Sammlung fehlen

G.


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Braucht wer ein Moorhuhn:
> .......


Führe mich nicht in Versuchung


----------



## Klabauterman (11. November 2008)

Welche Gummimischung für den Minion Dh wäre denn besser?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2008)

Hinten den normalen 60a vorne je nach Geschmack den Slow Reazy oder den Super Tacky. Für rein DH eher nen 40a für noch Tourenfahren den 42a...


----------



## TimvonHof (12. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hinten den normalen 60a vorne je nach Geschmack den Slow Reazy oder den Super Tacky. Für rein DH eher nen 40a für noch Tourenfahren den 42a...



Soweit ich informiert bin gibts die 40a nimmer - maxxis hat die aus dem programm genommen und durch so eine laufeigenschaftsadaptierte Klebrigkeitsmischung ersetzt. Erfahrung hab ich damit noch net.
Wollte mir noch einen  SlowReazy für vorne besorgen - gabs aber nimmer. Dann fahr ich den alten halt gar runter und guck mal was die Erfahrungen so sind.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da irre
tim


----------



## schu2000 (12. November 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin gibts die 40a nimmer - maxxis hat die aus dem programm genommen und durch so eine laufeigenschaftsadaptierte Klebrigkeitsmischung ersetzt. Erfahrung hab ich damit noch net.
> Wollte mir noch einen  SlowReazy für vorne besorgen - gabs aber nimmer. Dann fahr ich den alten halt gar runter und guck mal was die Erfahrungen so sind.
> 
> Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da irre
> tim



Nee ist tatsächlich so. 40aSR gibts nicht mehr, nur noch 60, 42 und 3C. Wobei 3C ne Mischung aus 70, 42 und 40 (siehe da) und schweineteuer ist, da kostet ein Reifen über 60 Euro 
Und die weiche Gummimischung soll man bei Temperaturen unter ca. 5 Grad noch dazu nicht unbedingt fahren weil die dann steinhart werden. Stand auch mal auf der Silberfische-Seite, find i aber nimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (12. November 2008)

die Sache mit der weichen Mischung im Winter kann ich bestätigen - habe ich selbst (Schmerzhaft) erfahren. Super tacky ist die Wahl. 
tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. November 2008)

ha haaa!!!
da geht man mal nichtsahnend in ne bücherei und stöbert, da hängt einem dann erstmal der jörg kopfüber entgegen - im no-hand-rest!!

ah, und: der gips is ab!! ich werd zwar nie wieder ne faust machen können, aber ich werd mich einfach mim ellenbogen wehren...

dauert, aber läuft!! aul bie bäkk!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ah, und: der gips is ab!! ich werd zwar nie wieder ne faust machen können, !



klinkt ja trotzdem noch ganz schön übel. wieso ist das denn so und wird es reichen um den griff weiterhin ordentlich zu halten?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. November 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> klinkt ja trotzdem noch ganz schön übel. wieso ist das denn so und wird es reichen um den griff weiterhin ordentlich zu halten?



hmm, der is net richtig zusammengewachsen, also vier millimeter kürzer. damit kamma leben, hat er gsagt. man hätt auch operieren können. notfalls. ich hab aber eigentlich schon hoffnung, dass ich wieder nen lenker festhalten kann!! ich üb zumindest wie wild an ner hantel 

an was anderes will ich aber auch gar net denken!!! ich zeig mich mal optimistisch!!

stell dir mal vor, ich muss doch immerhin noch mit dir -und dem schu2000- mal fahrn  !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2008)

Naja, es gibt ja immernoch diese Ergogriffe mit dieser flachen Auflagefläche
Aber hofmer mal stark das des alles wieder komplett normal geht
In welcher Bücherei lieget denn der schon aus

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2008)

na dan hoffen wir alles mal das beste. vielleicht bekommen die ja bei der physio noch was hin. das mit dem operieren ist immer so eine sache. einen arbeitskollegen hat es bei einer einfachen handoperation jetzt ziemlich entschärft. der wird es im neuen jahr wieder fit sein und das obwohl er nur die maus bewegen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. November 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor, ich muss doch immerhin noch mit dir -und dem schu2000- mal fahrn  !!!



Hehe ja da war doch was  Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2008)

Und geht morgen was.....evtl. mal wieder Richtung Falkenberg.
0der hat irgendwer eine Top Idee.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2008)

es soll morgen regnen 

wnaabtal is was wenn in der höhe schnee liegt ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> es soll morgen regnen
> 
> wnaabtal is was wenn in der höhe schnee liegt ...



Milchprodukt (Käse), morgen regnets net
....und wenns regnet dann schneits in höheren Lagen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2008)

schaun mer mal


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2008)

Genau...laß dir mal was interessantes einfallen..

G.


----------



## franzam (16. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und geht morgen was.....evtl. mal wieder Richtung Falkenberg.
> 0der hat irgendwer eine Top Idee.
> 
> G.



wieviel Uhr?

edit fällt gerade ein, dass die Blockhütte noch Betribsurlaub haben könnte


----------



## LB Stefan (16. November 2008)

Es regnet


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Hmmmh.......ist schon ein komischer Niesel draußen.
Irgendwie kein richtiger Regen...aber mit genauso hohem Naßwerdgrad

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> wieviel Uhr?
> 
> edit fällt gerade ein, dass die Blockhütte noch Betribsurlaub haben könnte



Wir müssen fei die Tirschenreuthrunde noch fahren....die letzte Woche im Monat hätte ich Zeit

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2008)

Regen .. wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Hier.

War eigentlich guter Dinge (obwohl Stefan schon Stufe 4 am Intervallscheibenwischer anschalten mußte).....aber jetzt nieselts wieder richtig stark hier

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2008)

aha ... ok ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Warum...nieselts bei dir echt net...oder warst noch net draußen?

G.


----------



## franzam (16. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir müssen fei die Tirschenreuthrunde noch fahren....die letzte Woche im Monat hätte ich Zeit
> 
> G.


oh je, dann sollt ich mir schön langsam mal Reifen mit Grip im feuchten zulegen. War gestern am  H-weg unterwegs mit 2.25 Nobbys-war stellenweise doch recht flutschig


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Schaut doch wieder mehr nach Billiard spielen aus als nach radeln....
Die Wäbcäms im Tal zeigen ja auch des gleiche Bild....muß mal kurz weg Fleisch essen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2008)

kugeln schubsen ... hmm


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> oh je, dann sollt ich mir schön langsam mal Reifen mit Grip im feuchten zulegen. War gestern am  H-weg unterwegs mit 2.25 Nobbys-war stellenweise doch recht flutschig



Siehste, wennst du dich des ganze Jahr mit Reifen die Gripp haben quälst, dann hast du jetzt nicht die Qual drüber nachzudenken + welche

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2008)

hmm die strasse is nass aber regen seh ich keinen ... war aber net draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm die strasse is nass aber regen seh ich keinen ... war aber net draussen



So bin jetzt eben nommal raus vor die Tür
Der Niesel ist leicht durchsichtig weil er fällt nur mit 14 Blider pro sec.
Geh mal raus und stell dich hin...oder bewege dich dabei durch Beinumsetzten

Warste gestern bei der Kletterhalleneröffnung in Regensburg...die Internetseite ist mal wieder voll DAVtypisch zum Kotzen:kotz:

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2008)

hehe ... ich war gestern auf der koesseine und ne in rgbg


----------



## franzam (16. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... ich war gestern auf der koesseine und ne in rgbg


wann warst Du oben? wir waren so um 15:15 oben - war ziemlich neblig!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

@Emän: Schau mal des war letztes Jahr der beste Komprimiss zwischen zwischen extremer Abfahrtstauglichkeit und niedrigem Gewicht
Und wenn ich den Testbricht der 2 Besten wiederfinde, dann schick ich dir den.







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2008)

@jörg: beim hugendubel, die sind da ganz guad dabei. obwohl ich da nix kauf, aber da kann ma immer so schön abhängen...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Aha, eine inoffizielle Bibliothek also

@Eman: Mir ist gerade beim Zeitschriftendurchstöbern dieses alte Video in die Hände gefallen.
Also des wo ich schon seit Monaten rätsel was du bei Sekunde 9 sagst??
Also nach dem Assnummiwort.....
Und fast ohne Windgeräusche



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2008)

ja, ich dad song, des is amal as gaalste video, wou i jemals gseng ho!!  
ohne schmarrn, find i echt guad!! 

"ummifloun"??


----------



## LB Stefan (17. November 2008)

Mist des geht von hier aus nicht zum angucken.

@ Jörg du hast die Woche Gut-Schicht oder??

Mal sehen vielleicht könn ma ja die Tage mal wieder ne kleine Runde drehen...
Für heut tät er ja net so schlecht ansagen aber ich kann heut erst später als normal. 

Also erst so ab mhm hmh mhhhm 1755 oder auch erst ab 1807 ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2008)

Bin auch erst eben nach Hause gekommen.
Aber heut geh ich 1000 promillig nimmer raus...viel zu brrr.
Ansonsten tun mer mal gukkn.
Ist dein Händynavigator eigentlich auch GPSanzeigenfähig?

G.


----------



## St0Rm (17. November 2008)

na, wer hat von euch das Wetter genutzt heut Nachmittag?
Ich bin ne runde aufn Kornberg rauf und ordentlich runter gebrettert 

Nur leider ist die Temperatur auf einen Schlag richtig übel abgefallen, bin total durchefrohren... also so richtig... *brrrr*
Wenns morgen wieder so gut ist mach ichs glatt nochma  nur wärmer angezogen.

Vielleicht jemand Interesse mitzukommen falls es in erwägung gezogen wird?

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2008)

Muß morgen, nach meiner eigentlichen Arbeitszeit, mit dem Betriebsrat bei uns diskutieren um die Ausbeutung des Arbeitnehmers zu verlangsamen
Da ist dann danach Kornberg zu weit weg....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. November 2008)

War heut a a stunde fahren aber schön warm angezogen. Allerdings bei -1° und einer Abfahrt mit über 50 km/h galub ich fröstelts einen immer 

Nee morgen muss ich was anderes machen


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. November 2008)

FÃ¤hrt eigentlich jemand von euch am Sonntag zum Rennen nach Osternohe? Wenn noch Platz fÃ¼r 1-2 Leute (ohne RÃ¤der, aber mit Fotapparat) aus Bayreuth frei ist, wÃ¼rd ich/wir gerne mitfahren. 
EIne Fahrtkostenbeteiligung von 5â¬/Person wÃ¼rde ich jetzt einfach mal vorschlagen.


----------



## franzam (19. November 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> FÃ¤hrt eigentlich jemand von euch am Sonntag zum Rennen nach Osternohe? Wenn noch Platz fÃ¼r 1-2 Leute (ohne RÃ¤der, aber mit Fotapparat) aus Bayreuth frei ist, wÃ¼rd ich/wir gerne mitfahren.
> EIne Fahrtkostenbeteiligung von 5â¬/Person wÃ¼rde ich jetzt einfach mal vorschlagen.



Rennen ist mit Spikereifen?
Vielleicht hat ja der Schilift schon offen!


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Rennen ist mit Spikereifen?
> Vielleicht hat ja der Schilift schon offen!


Nein, mein Fahrrad hat momentan wegen Lager- und Dämpferschaden Zwangsurlaub. Die Jungs in Osternohe gehen von einer Schlammschlacht oder Schnee(inklusive Schlammschlacht) aus:


> *zuspät:*
> hmm mit bisala glück komm ich mit nem schlitten


oder auch


> *Bierklau:*
> have Matsch fun


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2008)

Osternohe bei dem Wetter ... oh mei muss das grausam sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (20. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Osternohe bei dem Wetter ... oh mei muss das grausam sein


Wenigstens fällt man weich.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. November 2008)

Schneeeeeeeee


----------



## TimvonHof (21. November 2008)

verlfl****t!
nu hab ich mir heute ne Lampe gebaut und wollte sie heute abend mal ausprobieren.... und wenns so weitergeht bleib ich einfach nur stecken.

was das positive ist - wenns wirklich so weiter geht geh ich morgen snowkiten, sollte der wind etwas abschwächen.

blöd nur wenns zuviel zum radeln und zuwenig zum kiten ist.

gebaut hab ich mir die "zabolampe" im deospender. macht einen vernünftigen eindruck uns ist auch mit dem bleiakku deutlich heller als die sigma. wenn da nun auch noch nimh dazukommt und die mit 10W mehr gefahren wird, wirds richtig interessant.
kann aber natürlich nicht mit ner lupine mithalten - dafür kostse auch nicht so viel 

schneee schnee schneeee,
tim


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. November 2008)

Willigen sieht auch nicht schlecht aus: 
Seilbahn/Berg:




Ort:


----------



## TimvonHof (21. November 2008)

hi 
lampe:
hier ist die sigma mirage mit der "normalen" lampe




und hier ist meine






nun kann ich auch nachts...

mfg
tim


----------



## franzam (21. November 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> nun kann ich auch nachts...
> 
> mfg
> tim



ich kann nachts auch ohne Lampe....
mit ist aber besser


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2008)

@TvH: Hier mal meine Lampe wenn ich von der anderen Seite der Erde rumkomm...von vorne und außenoben betrachtet.....atürlich mit der niedrigsten Dimmstufe.







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Und Stefan, dein Winterrad scho fahrfertig für heute?
Wird glaub ich richtig kalt am Oko

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2008)

Nein noch nicht fertig.

Aber des ist schnell erledigt 

Ja kalt und denk dass ziemlich viel Pauder rum liegen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2008)

hab das auto in rgbg stehen, also kann net zum okopf  ... viel spass dort


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2008)

Bist min rad heim gefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Dann geht wohl morgen Skifahren auch net.....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

@Emän: Weviel Schnee liegt denn an der Grenze?
Hattest wohl keine Winterfreifen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2008)

skifahrn ... so viel schnee liegt doch noch gar net ... 

ne mim radl bin ich net heimgefahrn.

hatt gestern keinen bock als ich an nürnberg vorbeigefahrn bin über rgbg zu fahrn ...  hab am freitag von 6 - 18 gearbeitet in mannheim ... bin jetzt so semilegal daheim mitm leihauto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (22. November 2008)

Fahrt von eich heut wer?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Des Stefansgesicht und ich fahren jetzt mal auf den Oko rauf um zu sehen wie die Wintersportbedingungen für eine Skinachtabfahrt die nächsten Tage sind....
...falls sich Stefansgesicht nicht überfordert vom letzten mal fühlt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Also sind wieder zurück. War eine kurze Tour ca14km und 380Hms (oder so ähnlich)...aber sackanstrengend
Wintersportbedingungen sind opti.
Muß jetzt so schnell wie möglich meine Tourenbindung montieren, weil ja der Lift entgegen des Fersehens erst nächstes WoEnd bei guten Bedingungen öffnet.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Ach nochwas....hät ich doch fast schon wieder vergessen.
Nokian Freddys ist um Welten besser wie Schwalbe auf Schnee.
Der CC Stefan mußte bei beiden Rampen mit seinem 15kg CC Bike Strafpunkte durch absteigen wegen Traktionsverlust  einstecken während die Freddys das 21,5kg Männerfahrrad problemlos wie auf Schienen hochzog....
...nur der Fahrer kam dann weiter oben an sein Limit

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. November 2008)

woah!!!  schaut ja guad aus!!!

hmm, werd ich doch bald mal heimkommen müssen
bin sogar 90% wieder funktionstüchtig!!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2008)

liegt ja richtig brutal viel schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> liegt ja richtig brutal viel schnee



Ja, drumm war ich auch gerade eine Stunde im Keller um meine Tourenbindung auf meine alten 1080 zu montieren.
Und ich hab netmal ein Loch durchgebohrt

Hempelsberg macht morgen auf....ist halt die falsche Seite






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2008)

hempelsberg is die falsche seite?
warn mer denn schon mal richtig am geiersberg?


----------



## TimvonHof (22. November 2008)

dem stefan sein bike kann ich sehen - aber deins ist wohl irgendwie "Winter-Tarn"....
g,
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hempelsberg is die falsche seite?
> warn mer denn schon mal richtig am geiersberg?



Net da ich des verwechsel, aber Hemberg ist doch des Flache wo auch die Todesturngeräte stehen.
Ansonsten kann ich den Fragen net so wirklich folgen...aber es ist ja erst Nachaufstehzeit...

@TvH: Dein Beitrag fällt auch irgendwie in die "das mußt du noch auflösen" Kategorie.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (23. November 2008)

ich meinte damit dass du echt aufpassen musst wenn du dich im schnee lang machst. eine weisses bike ist nicht ganz so einfach wieder zu finden....

g, 
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ich meinte damit dass du echt aufpassen musst wenn du dich im schnee lang machst. eine weisses bike ist nicht ganz so einfach wieder zu finden....
> 
> g,
> tim



Aber meins ist doch des schwarze Fahrrad...deswegen meine Verwunderung

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. November 2008)

> Net da ich des verwechsel, aber Hemberg ist doch des Flache wo auch die Todesturngeräte stehen.



Geiersberg is die flache Seite....die hat ab heute offen...
Hempelsberg dauert noch weng

Vielleicht schnall ich heut auch mal meine Oldschooltourenski an 

@Jörg
Bist du am Oko


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Geiersberg is die flache Seite....die hat ab heute offen...
> Hempelsberg dauert noch weng
> 
> Vielleicht schnall ich heut auch mal meine Oldschooltourenski an
> ...



Man da komm ich immer durcheinander....können die net einefach den einen Flacherberg und den anderen Steilerberg nennen

Hab eben meine Felle fertig zugeschnitten. Jetzt muß ich noch meinen Gurkensalat fertig essen und dann fahr ich nach Bigrü...gleich mal an der richtigen Seite anfangen
Hoffe mal das ich mich net alzu sehr überschätze

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. November 2008)

@jorge
ach so - und ich hab gedacht du gehst mal mit der mode 

komm grad vom snowkiten zurück - durchgeschwitzt! und dabei gings noch nicht mal sehr gut weil ich auf den flächen bleiben musste wo im sommer wiese ist - fürn acker liegt noch zu wenig schnee.
aber sonst: POWDER oder wie der jörg sagen tät "puder" - des is wenns bei der halse staubt 

wünsche eine gute tour gehabt zu haben,
tim


----------



## Klabauterman (24. November 2008)

Hat denn schon irgendein Lift in der Umgebung hier offen?  
ochsenkopf und Mehlmeisel machen ja erst kommendes WoEn auf


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. November 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hat denn schon irgendein Lift in der Umgebung hier offen?
> ochsenkopf und Mehlmeisel machen ja erst kommendes WoEn auf


Osternohe?!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hat denn schon irgendein Lift in der Umgebung hier offen?
> ochsenkopf und Mehlmeisel machen ja erst kommendes WoEn auf



Hempelpopempelberg hat offen und Mellmorsl macht übermorgen auf....

G.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2008)

Da Jörg und Stefan die Wintersaison eröffnet haben, mach ich mal weiter:








War sauschwer. Großteils fahrbar, aber stellenweise eher Schneeschuh-bedingungen
-> ich hatte auch ein Traktions- und Konditions-, und ab und zu auch ein Koordinationsdefizit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2008)

Oh, wo ist denn das....sieht ja irgendwie gefährlich aus mit dem Stacheldraht
Des Dämpferauseinanderziehultraleichtrad hats natürlich schon schwer den Schnee auseinanderzudrücken

@Stefan: Hier der Statusbericht. War eben mal mit dem Auto, nachdem ich vom Oko zurück bin, am Waldrand oben.
Schaut gut aus...könnte echt richtig gut gehen, so mit Eisschicht und so
Wollte ja, nachdem ich heute mal Backcountrie den Oko vom Norden aus hoch bin, noch vom Süden aus mit dem Rad hoch.
Hab aber meine Socken daheim liegen lassen...und das wäre glaube ich net wirklich gegangen bei Minus 8 Grad 

@Emän: Wenn die Lifttrasse dieses Jahr fahrbar wird, dann wirds sehr viele Kanalwege geben die keinerlei Kurven, außer die dem Wegverlauf folgen, geben.
Also da werden die Beine dann glühen (zumindest meine)







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2008)

> Oh, wo ist denn das....sieht ja irgendwie gefährlich aus mit dem Stacheldraht
> Des Dämpferauseinanderziehultraleichtrad hats natürlich schon schwer den Schnee auseinanderzudrücken



jaja, immer der Leichtbau. Welche Freddie´s fährst du eigentlich?

Im wilden Osten gibts nich nur Stacheldraht, sondern dahinter auch scharfe Hunde!
Weißt Du jetzt wo´s is?



> @Stefan: Hier der Statusbericht. War eben mal mit dem Auto, nachdem ich vom Oko zurück bin, am Waldrand oben.
> Schaut gut aus...könnte echt richtig gut gehen, so mit Eisschicht und so
> Wollte ja, nachdem ich heute mal Backcountrie den Oko vom Norden aus hoch bin, noch vom Süden aus mit dem Rad hoch.
> Hab aber meine Socken daheim liegen lassen...und das wäre glaube ich net wirklich gegangen bei Minus 8 Grad



Besser ohne Socken als ohne Schuhe..
Was plant Ihr schon wieder schönes?



> @Emän: Wenn die Lifttrasse dieses Jahr fahrbar wird, dann wirds sehr viele Kanalwege geben die keinerlei Kurven, außer die dem Wegverlauf folgen, geben.
> Also da werden die Beine dann glühen (zumindest meine)
> 
> 
> G.



Liftschneise fürs Bike, oder Ski?
Wenns festgefahren ist sollte es mit dem Bike auch gehen, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> jaja, immer der Leichtbau. Welche Freddie´s fährst du eigentlich?
> 
> Im wilden Osten gibts nich nur Stacheldraht, sondern dahinter auch scharfe Hunde!
> Weißt Du jetzt wo´s is?
> ...



Des komische kaputte Gebäude mit der Riesenschüssel davor sagt mir garnichts.
Schaut aber schon alles nach Tschechei aus...oder DDR

Planen tun´mer ansich nichts....

Die Liftschneiße erstmal mit Ski und wenn alles total hart, festgefahren und festgefroren ist mit dem Rad.

Reifenmäßig hab ich mittlerweile den Freddy von Nokian, also die Leichtversion.
Aber ansich nur weil mir der Extreme optisch zu dünn war
Siehe Bildvergleich.

@Stefan: Apropos planen...wie wäre es denn morgen mit einer Dunkelheitsfahrt auf die Kösser von daheim aus?






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenns festgefahren ist sollte es mit dem Bike auch gehen, oder?



Das sollte deine Frage auf jedenfall beantworten






[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sollte deine Frage auf jedenfall beantworten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eecht neckisch!

ach ja, war heute vorm. am Tillenberg

Was treibt Ihr am WE?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2008)

Verdammt, hab eben erfahren das des Kösseinehaus noch den ganzen Nov. zu hat und deswegen scheinbar die Luisenburgstraße net geräumt ist.
Was hochkommtechnisch wieder alles irgendwie in Frage stellt....
Bis zum WoEnd hat glaub ich auch noch keiner wirklich geplant. Mal kugg´n wie es bis dahin im Wald aussieht....aber so eine Waldhausrunde auf die Kösser wird vielleicht bis zum WoEnd möglich sein.
Soll ja nimmer richtig schneien.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt, hab eben erfahren das des Kösseinehaus noch den ganzen Nov. zu hat und deswegen scheinbar die Luisenburgstraße net geräumt ist.
> Was hochkommtechnisch wieder alles irgendwie in Frage stellt....
> Bis zum WoEnd hat glaub ich auch noch keiner wirklich geplant. Mal kugg´n wie es bis dahin im Wald aussieht....aber so eine Waldhausrunde auf die Kösser wird vielleicht bis zum WoEnd möglich sein.
> Soll ja nimmer richtig schneien.
> ...



Fast alles hat bis Ende November zu. Waldnaabtal, glaub ich, macht dieses WE wieder auf. 
Am Grenzkamm brauchst fast nixmehr über 800m Höhe fahren. Tw. bis 40cm Schnee. 
Auf Trails und bei dieser Schneehöhe hat selbst Jörg´s Männerbike ein Problem


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2008)

Ja ich wär morgen bei allem was weng geht dabei.

Vielleicht könn ma uns ja mit Andi zusammen tun/treffen wird schon irgend wo was geben wo man nen Kaffee bekommt. (Forsthaus vielleicht)

Bin morgen in Nürnberg auf Messe hab also ab 8e kein I-net zur verfügung.

Ruf ma halt mal zam.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2008)

Hab ja schon mim Andy foniert, der hat mir ja gestagt das die Kösser zu hat.
Aber er meinte das es evtl. doch gehen würde weil erstmal beim Forsthaus fast kein Schnee liegt...usw.
Und stell mal deine Uhr vor, sonst kannst du des nimmer lesen.
Naja ich mach sicherheitshalber mein Männerbike mal fertig.
Aber wahrscheinlich geh ich dann erstmal mit Lift Skifahren in Mellmorsel und dann reichts mir wahrscheinlich auch schon.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Fast alles hat bis Ende November zu. Waldnaabtal, glaub ich, macht dieses WE wieder auf.
> Am Grenzkamm brauchst fast nixmehr über 800m Höhe fahren. Tw. bis 40cm Schnee.
> Auf Trails und bei dieser Schneehöhe hat selbst Jörg´s Männerbike ein Problem



Diese ominöse Tirschenreuther Felsenrunde ist die über 800m?
Und so morgen Mittag rum hast du keine Zeit

G.


----------



## franzam (26. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Diese ominöse Tirschenreuther Felsenrunde ist die über 800m?
> Und so morgen Mittag rum hast du keine Zeit
> 
> G.



nur ca 500m +- 50, 
aber leider  muß ich "wichtige Regierungstermine" wahrnehmen
ging lieber biken


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> nur ca 500m +- 50,
> aber leider  muß ich "wichtige Regierungstermine" wahrnehmen
> ging lieber biken



Jaja, des mit diesen Regierungsterminen ist schon immer so eine Sache...dann  will wieder der Geheimdienst was..und der Presidänt und und und....

War ja gestern todsmutig, ohne Schneehöhenwissen, mal auf der Kösser.
Wäre dabei auch fast an Erschöpfung nach erst 200 Hms gestorben.
Und die Folge ist aber das wir wahrscheinlich jetzt Freitag Abend eine Kössernachtfahrtkaffeerunde von Mak aus machen werden.
Die Standartwaldstraßen haben die best möglichen Hochfahrbedingungen.

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja, des mit diesen Regierungsterminen ist schon immer so eine Sache...dann  will wieder der Geheimdienst was..und der Presidänt und und und....
> 
> War ja gestern todsmutig, ohne Schneehöhenwissen, mal auf der Kösser.
> Wäre dabei auch fast an Erschöpfung nach erst 200 Hms gestorben.
> ...



Habs mit Weißwurstfrühstück und guten Mittagessen glücklich überstanden. Der Präsident war übrigens nicht da, auch keiner vom BND oder MAD -zumindest hab ich keinen enttarnt

Ab 200hm+ war da tragen angesagt?
Sind für Kösser Spikes nötig, oder tuns Max´s seine Sumpfdinger auch?
Wann und von wo startet Ihr, wieviel km-hm sind geplant?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Habs mit Weißwurstfrühstück und guten Mittagessen glücklich überstanden. Der Präsident war übrigens nicht da, auch keiner vom BND oder MAD -zumindest hab ich keinen enttarnt
> 
> Ab 200hm+ war da tragen angesagt?
> Sind für Kösser Spikes nötig, oder tuns Max´s seine Sumpfdinger auch?
> Wann und von wo startet Ihr, wieviel km-hm sind geplant?



Nach bis jetztiger Planung treffen wir uns um 18:30 am Forsthaus in Mak.
Wobei wir des noch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Angeblich soll es ja stürmen, gewittern und regenen...und des letztere wäre net schön.
Aber des sind ja nur Wetterdiensgerüchte
Bin da eher zuversichtlich das des was wird
Also in höheren Lagen reichen normale Reifen auch. Wie es unten aussieht kann man noch net so genau vorhersagen....nimm die schweren Sumpfdinger, mein Rad ist auch sackschwer
Der Peter hat auch keine Spikereifen drauf, also biste schon mal net der Einzige.

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach bis jetztiger Planung treffen wir uns um 18:30 am Forsthaus in Mak.
> Wobei wir des noch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Angeblich soll es ja stürmen, gewittern und regenen...und des letztere wäre net schön.
> Aber des sind ja nur Wetterdiensgerüchte
> Bin da eher zuversichtlich das des was wird
> ...



Momantan hab ich ja Spikereifen drauf, war halt die Frage wie sich die Sumpfdinger geben.
Äh, wo is es Forsthaus in Mak?
Und wias Weeda wird sehn mer scho


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Momantan hab ich ja Spikereifen drauf, war halt die Frage wie sich die Sumpfdinger geben.
> Äh, wo is es Forsthaus in Mak?
> Und wias Weeda wird sehn mer scho



Hinterm Krankenhaus am Waldrand:

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=forsthaus+marktredwitz&fb=1&cid=16169960577701284177&li=lmd&z=14&t=m


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2008)

So wie´s aussschaut schaut´s gut aus.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2008)

wie schaut denn die lage so aus daheim? eis?


----------



## LB Stefan (28. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schaut denn die lage so aus daheim? eis?



Mhm schaut recht lagig aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schaut denn die lage so aus daheim? eis?



Des heißt doch Ors im mitterteicher Raum.
Im neusorger Raum sind die Rinnen auf den Waldwegen wo Autos drauf gefahren sind vereist.
Biste da heute Abend?....perfekte Nightridebedingungen.

G.


----------



## franzam (28. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des heißt doch Ors im mitterteicher Raum.
> Im neusorger Raum sind die Rinnen auf den Waldwegen wo Autos drauf gefahren sind vereist.
> Biste da heute Abend?....perfekte Nightridebedingungen.
> 
> G.



damit ich mich seelisch drauf einstellen kann: wieviel Stunden sind heut abend geplant?
Nicht dass ich meine Karpidlampe noch nachfüllen muß


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> damit ich mich seelisch drauf einstellen kann: wieviel Stunden sind heut abend geplant?
> Nicht dass ich meine Karpidlampe noch nachfüllen muß



Heut ist doch nur die Einführungsrunde.....
Die Anfahrt auf den höchsten Punkt wird wohl so eine gute Stunde dauern.
Dann ein Päuschen...und der Rest ergibt sich nach Möglichkeiten.
Wie weit der Bergrücken über den Burgstein befahrbar ist muß man dann vor Ort klären.
Und ob man erst nommal den H-Weg runterdüst vor dem Päuschen ergibt sich ja auch nach örtlicher Besichtigung.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2008)

na dann erzählt mal wie es war ...

bin morgen in den echten bergen ski fahrn  und wär sonntag im lande ... wie schauts am okopf aus mitm bike und/oder ski?


----------



## franzam (28. November 2008)

bleibt´s bei 18.30?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> bleibt´s bei 18.30?



Ja...zumindest weiß ich bis jetzt nichts anderes!!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann erzählt mal wie es war ...
> 
> bin morgen in den echten bergen ski fahrn  und wär sonntag im lande ... wie schauts am okopf aus mitm bike und/oder ski?



Oko ist beikialisch glaub ich immernoch nur die Forststraße tauglich...

G.


----------



## franzam (28. November 2008)

schee wars, hat mir richtig gefallen


----------



## TimvonHof (29. November 2008)

hi,
hab gestern abend auch mal en nightride eingelegt - zwar nur 10km, dafür war ich danach mächtig im eimer. es ist halt anstrengend sich an den loipen entlang zu handeln.
hätte mich wohl an die forststaßen halten sollen - das ist aber ein problem, weils irgendwie langweilig ist 
immerhin stören einen die äste und wurzeln nicht so sehr, da man sie garnicht sieht

aber:
die lampe funktioniert, in verbindung mit der sigma zum langweiligen forststraßen-kurbeln hält sie auch gut durch. 

touren über 750m NN gehen also auch nur noch bedingt.... (die 800 hab ich nur angekrazt)

tim


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2008)

Ja, war ganz schön gestern.
Wie früher...alle sind locker vorne weg tritratrallerla geradelt, und ich bin mit letzter Kraft und kurz vorm Erschöpfungstod hinterhergehechelt
Muß mir doch mal ein paar von den roten Blutkörperchen im Internet kaufen die man direkt in die Beine spritzt.
Daheim wußte ich dann auch warum mein Bobbers beim Zurückfahren auf einmal so weh tat.
Am H-Weg ist mein Sattel gebrochen
Waren dann doch auch 25,6km und 617Hm´s auf meinem Tacho gestanden.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2008)

@Emän in den Bergen: Also mittlerweile sind Spikes pflicht...

G.


----------



## franzam (29. November 2008)

Kurz vorm Gipfel:




Auf den Trails hatte dann wieder keiner Zeit zum fotofieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2008)

Warum hab ich des wieder net mitbekommen wie jemand ein Foto macht.
Ich hab nur eins von den wichtigen Aktivitäten 100m entfernt kurz danach.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2008)

war schön in den bergen ... und jetzt tut mir alles weh  is schon immer schlimm am anfang der skisaison
massig viel schnee hatte es net ... geht nur dank beschneiungstechnik


----------



## franzam (30. November 2008)

is nu heute was oder nit?


----------



## Kistenbiker (30. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> is nu heute was oder nit?



Würde mich auch interesieren, hab ja mal wieder Zeit fürs Rad.

Gehts überhaupt noch ohne Winterräder zu fahren???? War seit dem Saisonabschluß nicht mehr im Sattel


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

Heut scheints richtig sonnig zu werden...

@Emän: Und wie offt hatt´s dich gelöfflt?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2008)

2 mal ... einmal ski verloren (muss ich mal härter einstellen ... war net das erste mal) ... einmal dummheit 

sonnig ... naja schaut noch net so aus ... geht ne kurze runde?


----------



## franzam (30. November 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interesieren, hab ja mal wieder Zeit fürs Rad.
> 
> Gehts überhaupt noch ohne Winterräder zu fahren???? War seit dem Saisonabschluß nicht mehr im Sattel



sag mer mal so:
bei uns sind die Feldwege frei, da sind Spikes schon wieder zuviel des guten. Weiter oben  auf den Forstwegen ist es eisig, da brauchts Spikes. Oben auf den Trails , wo nur festgelatschter Schnee ist reichen normale Reifen.
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich bei uns ne anspruchslose Runde (ohne Spikes) drehe


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sonnig ... naja schaut noch net so aus ..



Mttlerweile ist strahlend blauer Himmel ohne auch nur ein Wölckchen am Himmel.
Aber ich fühl mich als ob ich gleich auseinanderbrechen würde...muß mal ein paar Dehnungsübungen machen...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2008)

mir tut auch jeder knochen heut weh


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

Mal kuggn was der Dr.Q so treibt...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal kuggn was der Dr.Q so treibt...
> 
> G.



ja wenn keiner den Hintern in die Höhe bringt werd ich Kaffeetrinken fahren


----------



## Kistenbiker (30. November 2008)

Ja das mit Kaffee wird wohl die beste Alt. sein.

Werd mich mal in den Steinigen Wald schleppen und beim Zrenner an gepflegten Einkehrschwung üben.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja das mit Kaffee wird wohl die beste Alt. sein.
> 
> Werd mich mal in den Steinigen Wald schleppen und beim Zrenner an gepflegten Einkehrschwung üben.



Hmmh...ich könnte mich mit dem Auto beim Zrenner absetzten lassen.
Heut ist irgendwie Schlapptag. 
Meinste Steinwald ist befahrbar...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2008)

wie sind die bedingungen eigentlich? ohne spikes geht gar nix mehr oder? wege plattgetreten? okopf? kanns überhaupt net einschätzen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

Oko war ich seit einer Woche nimmer oben.
Also ich würde net ohne Spikes losfahren.
Und ansonsten ist zwischen ganz unten und ganz oben ist ein Bereich der vereist ist und wenns dunkel wird is auch unten alles vereist.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2008)

hmm ... dann is radlfahrn für mich heut nimmer drin ... muss ich ja zuerst mal winterbetrieb vorbereiten ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

Doppelhmmh. War heute auch net fahren, der Stefan war auch zu träge und mein Blutdruck ist fast der eines Toten.(dumm wenn überall Blutdruckmeßgeräte rumliegen)
Dafür ist meine Wohnung jetzt wesentlich besser aufgeräumt

@Eman: Hab mir ne NukeProof fürs Moorhuhn bestellt...man soll einfach net den ganzen Tag zuhause sitzen
Jetzt fehlt dann nur noch die 09er Boxxer WC (2694g.) dann paßt alles

G.


----------



## franzam (30. November 2008)

Also kaffeetrinken war nicht! Meine Holde hat gesagt ich soll gefälligst was tun 

War aber auch nicht schlecht:





aber ohne Spikes geht wirklich nix mehr !

Edit hats geändert damits Jörg besser gefällt


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2008)

Schönes Bild.....denke in einem Querformatsauschnitt würde noch besser kommen.
Aber bist ganz schön schief vom Weg abgerutscht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönes Bild.....denke in einem Querformatsauschnitt würde noch besser kommen.
> Aber bist ganz schön schief vom Weg abgerutscht
> 
> G.



hab mir schon überlegt ob ich ´s bearbeite, aber da hätte das Bike einen furchtbar langen Radstand gekriegt.
Was das Abrutschen betrifft -war nur kurz vorm Erschöpfungskollaps

Edit: Extra für Jörg geändert


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2008)

@Stefan: Eines meiner teile im heutigen Paket war eine zerlegbare Schneeschaufel, damit wir auch mal sowas machen können.
Und wennste dir die anderen Videos noch anschaust, dann weißte wo wir unter anderem nächstes Jahr noch überall runterfahren da unten

http://www.vimeo.com/611042

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut ist irgendwie Schlapptag.
> Meinste Steinwald ist befahrbar...
> 
> G.



Tja wars bei mir dann auch.....bin den halben Tag vorm Lapi gesessen und dann ne Runde spazieren gegangen 
Was ein Tag.

Ich brauch Spikes ......


PS: lustiges Vid


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Tja wars bei mir dann auch.....bin den halben Tag vorm Lapi gesessen und dann ne Runde spazieren gegangen
> Was ein Tag.
> 
> Ich brauch Spikes ......
> ...



Man muss sich aber immer gleich 3 Spikereifen kaufen, 2 zum fahren und einen als Spikespender, weil Ersatzspikes viel teuerer sind als ein Reifen!!!

Ich kann hier keine Vids gucken, des geht von hier aus nicht...


----------



## sungirl (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey Jungs,
nachdem ihr euch jetzt so viel ausgeruht habt,
was macht ihr denn kommendes WE?
Seid ihr Freitag abend wieder unterwegs?

(Bergab bin ich nicht so schnell, aber bergauf komme ich vielleicht mit euch mit.)
Grüße
Sonja


----------



## Messerharry (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi, Letti´s.
Ab 22.12. bin ich wieder auf Urlaub bei euch droben.
Diesmal bring ich auch Spikes und ne Lampe mit, für grippige Nightrides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2008)

sungirl schrieb:


> (Bergab bin ich nicht so schnell, aber bergauf komme ich vielleicht mit euch mit.)
> Grüße
> Sonja



Spätestens wenn ich dabei bin kommt bergauf jeder mit uns mit
Inzwischen weiß ich ja eh das du todesfit bist, scheinbar fast so schlimm wie der Emän
Freitag muß ich am Abend wieder arbeiten...


@Franzam: Hast scheinbar auch zuviel Zeit am Puter um rumzuspielen


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn ich dabei kommt bergauf jeder mit uns mit



naja - ich kann mich an eine schneebergrunde erinnern wo der showman und ich ganz schön gekämpft haben um mit der runde mit zu halten, und da warts du auch dabei 
stell mal dein konditionelles training nicht so unter den scheffel - es könnten hier leute mitlesen, die dich nicht kennen und denken sie könnten mithalten 
hab nun auch wieder nagelreifen drauf, hab einen nachterheller gebaut, einen neuen drachen (11qm) heute abgeholt und bin todsterbens erkältet  Hals-Nasen-Ohren-Pest!
außerdem hab ich Urlaub - da kann ich so ein paar Tage in der Bude erstrecht nicht wegstecken!

btw: hab seinerzeit leider nur 2 schwalbe icespiker gekauft und nun festgestellt das nach 2 Jahren doch tatsächlich schon ein spike fehlt. gibts da irgendwas oder muss ich mir nun einen neuen reifen zulegen um den alten zu "flicken"

tim


----------



## sungirl (2. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn ich dabei kommt bergauf jeder mit uns mit
> 
> Freitag muß ich am Abend wieder arbeiten...
> 
> G.



OK, das war jetzt die 1. Ausrede, um nicht biken zu müssen,
Samstag hätte ich auch noch Zeit, da könnte man auch schon Nachmittags losfahren.
Ich dachte, ihr seid so ne energiegeladene Truppe?!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2008)

So hab jetzt erstmal das fehlende Wort oben richtig eingefügt.

@Sungirl: Hmmh...energiegeladenen Truppe...ist zur Zeit nur der Eman, der aber immer...und der Stefan, der ist zur Zeit auch net erträglich beim Radfahren
Hier schau mal, sowas wie auf dem Bild sollte eigentlich um den Reifen gewickelt sein.


@TvH: Spikes gibts zum Nachbestellen, zB. bei Komponentix. Aber wenn du dir einen billigen Drittreifen kaufst und ausschlachtst, dann kommst du billiger.
Und wenn du gesehen hättest wie ich am letzten Freitag gekämpft habe um hinterherzufahren würdest du keine so komischen Beiträge schreiben




G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2008)

ach der jörg täuscht doch immer nur an.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

Der Jörg hat letztens einfach nur dauernd getrödelt...


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn ich dabei bin kommt bergauf jeder mit uns mit
> Inzwischen weiß ich ja eh das du todesfit bist, scheinbar fast so schlimm wie der Emän
> Freitag muß ich am Abend wieder arbeiten...
> 
> ...



leider nur zwischendurch und acuh nur soviel, dass es zum biken nicht reicht
Freitag muss ich auch arbeiten. Sa familiäre Verpflichtungen und So wieder arbeiten


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2008)

@TvH: Spikes?  guckkst Du hier http://www.simongruppe.de/de/sitek/spikes_anwendungen.shtml. 
http://www.tikkaspikes.fi/spikes.html
da kannst Du sie tausenderweise bestellen.
Bei Sitek gings früher mal 100er-weise; is aber auch schon 18 jahre her


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2008)

Diese Polymerspikes...ob die wohl Salzwasserbeständig sind?

G.


----------



## Bayer (3. Dezember 2008)

fährt von euch jemand den ice spiker pro von schwalbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja. Also den normalen Ice Spiker.

Mhm wenn du nen vernünftigen Spike-Reifen suchst der auch fürs Gelände taugt dann kommt man wohl z.Z nicht um den Nokian Freddies R. rum. 
Schon allein weil es den Schwalbe nur in 2.1 gibt

Für die Straße und Feldweg ist der aber schon okay


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Diese Polymerspikes...ob die wohl Salzwasserbeständig sind?
> 
> G.




Vorm Salzwasser hätt ich net mal so die Angst. Wie ists mit normalen Stahlspitzen auf Teer? Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass da schon rel. schnell verschleißspuren zu erkennen sind. Immerhin hat Wolframcarbid nen Härtegrad von 9,5 nach Mohs Stahl nur von 5-6 (z.vgl. Diamant hat 10)


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2008)

oh mei ... zum glück hab ich das eisprob nimmer so wirklich 

am we wer bock auf skifahrn (in den echten Bergen)... schnee muss geil sein jetzt ...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist schlecht.

Marina hat geburtstag am Sonntag. Hab anwesenheitspflicht


----------



## sungirl (3. Dezember 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> fährt von euch jemand den ice spiker pro von schwalbe?



Ich fahre den Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro seit gestern früh.
Erste Fahrt auf matschigem Neuschnee steil bergauf auf Teer, lief super.
Heim durch Schneematsch, ging so,
aber heut früh der gefrorene Pappschnee, steil bergauf, bin super raufgekommen, und oben dann vereiste Traktorspur, hat richtig Spass gemacht mit den Reifen.
Es ist aber das 1.Mal, dass ich Reifen mit Spikes fahre, von daher habe ich da noch keine weitere Erfahrung und 2,1" ist für mich ok., 
bin ich vorher auch mit dem NobbyNic gefahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bei mir ist schlecht.
> 
> Marina hat geburtstag am Sonntag. Hab anwesenheitspflicht


 
hehe 

macht die LED lampe eigentlich fortschritte?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> fährt von euch jemand den ice spiker pro von schwalbe?



Hab die normalen IceSpiker gefahren...sind voll in Ordnung.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2008)

Japp wird grad gefräst


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp wird grad gefräst



Am schwierigsten wird wohl sein die LEDs rauszufräsen und die dünnen Anschlußkabel.

@Sportastefan: Und was bedeuted denn der  in deinem vorletzten Beitrag

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2008)

müsst ihr denn alle nix arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> müsst ihr denn alle nix arbeiten



.......

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2008)

jaja ... da beschwert sich der richtige ...

hab um 10:00 angefangen und muss bis 22:00 ...

allerdings ist der chef 350 km entfernt


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jaja ... da beschwert sich der richtige ...
> 
> hab um 10:00 angefangen und muss bis 22:00 ...
> 
> allerdings ist der chef 350 km entfernt



Dann laß dir fei von 20-22 Uhr mit 25% Zuschuß bezahlen und natürlich auch 25% davon steuerfrei.
Es seiden du machst Überstunden, dann mußt du dafür 60% Zuschuß bekommen und 25% steuerfrei....so lautet das Gesetz

Haben ja sogar die schwulen Fußballprofis gemacht bis man es ihnen verboten hat

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab auch den normalen icespiker - nun seit 2 Jahren.
Bin auch zufrieden damit - wobei ich natürlich noch keinen "Nokia-Reifen" getestet habe. Für die Strecken, die ich hier im Winter fahren kann reicht der völlig aus (ich starte ja meine Touren schon auf ca 750hm...)
Tim


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann laß dir fei von 20-22 Uhr mit 25% Zuschuß bezahlen und natürlich auch 25% davon steuerfrei.
> Es seiden du machst Überstunden, dann mußt du dafür 60% Zuschuß bekommen und 25% steuerfrei....so lautet das Gesetz
> 
> Haben ja sogar die schwulen Fußballprofis gemacht bis man es ihnen verboten hat
> ...


 
oh mei ... da spricht die gewerkschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (3. Dezember 2008)

ah sehr gut, hoffentlich bekomm ich den morgen  dann gehts erstmal 700hm bergauf u im anschluss wieder gediegen bergab. skifahren hab ich einfach null bock!


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Dezember 2008)

du musst aber auch den icespiker erstmal auf teer einfahren. tutst du das nicht verliert der seine zähne schneller als du karies buchstabieren kannst.
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Schau mal des war letztes Jahr der beste Komprimiss zwischen zwischen extremer Abfahrtstauglichkeit und niedrigem Gewicht
> Und wenn ich den Testbricht der 2 Besten wiederfinde, dann schick ich dir den.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmm wär net die teuerste die richtige


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

Das teuerste ist doch immer das richtigste, so kann man sich schon nicht vorwerfen a billiges glump gekauft zu haben, höchstens a teueres glump 

Wie heißts immer: Wurst was es kostet, hauptsache billig


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2008)

japp ... billig kann nix taugen 

schneits eigentlich daheim? hier in Mannheim regnets nur dauernd ...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

Gestern abend hats mal weng geschneit, zur Zeit tuts gar nix. 

Ist aber nicht extrem weiß alles. Hat schon weng was wieder weg vom Powder.
Weiter oben >750 schauts aber schon besser aus!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2008)

@Emän: Des auf dem Bild ist die Marker, des einzige Konkurenzprodukt. Des ist die wo ich dir den Vergleichtest zu meiner, den ich nimmer find, schicken wollte.
Die ist noch etwas Steifer, hatte aber als Nachteil ein wesentlich höheres Gewicht. Drum hab ich mich für die andere entschieden.
Da ist Gewicht nämlich noch entscheidender wie beim Radfahren
Muß man ja mit jedem Schritt hochheben des Zeug.
Vielleicht haben die des ja beim aktuellen Modell etwas leichter hinbekommen.
Und sie war damals schon teurer, was natürlich ein Argument gewesen wäre lieber die zu nehemen

Zum Wetter muß ich sagen. Gestern Nacht hats genieselt und jetzt hat T-Shirttemps draußen
Also sehr unwinterlich...der Powder ist eher eine undefinierte unschöne Masse.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2008)

also nix mit radlfahrn im schnee?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2008)

> also nix mit radlfahrn im schnee?



Kommt auf die Wetterentwicklung an. Aber zur Zeit ist es glaub ich nur über 789 HaEms richtiges Radfahren im Schnee.
Mal schauen was der Stefan so sagt, der war glaube ich heute Fahren...
Komm ja eh erst Samstag früh von der Arbeit heim und bis ich dann Bewegungsfähig bin ist es wohl eh schon zu spät

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

Nee der Stefan kränkrlt rum und war heut nix machen und Tee trinken...

Aber wenns morgen net schlimmer wird dann will ich gen abend mal a ründchen drehen.

Neues Material testen 

Mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Wetterentwicklung an. Aber zur Zeit ist es glaub ich nur über 789 HaEms richtiges Radfahren im Schnee.
> Mal schauen was der Stefan so sagt, der war glaube ich heute Fahren...
> Komm ja eh erst Samstag früh von der Arbeit heim und bis ich dann Bewegungsfähig bin ist es wohl eh schon zu spät
> 
> G.


 Zur Zeit is es Mist. Nur Matsch, nasser Schnee, ab 791hm 5-6cm neuer Pappschnee. Kaum fahrbar, Waldlehrpfad mußt bergab ackern wie ein blöder. Weißenstein dito


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ist Gewicht nämlich noch entscheidender wie beim Radfahren
> Muß man ja mit jedem Schritt hochheben des Zeug.



da will ich dir jetzt mal ein wenig wiedersprechen. beim touren gehen sollte man tunlichst darauf achten den ski nicht anzuheben. da kann man richtig dicke körner sparen, wenn man sich das zu herzen nimmt.
ich kann das aus erfahrung sprechen. mit dem kurzen ski und dem snowboard auf dem rücken, komme ich den jungs aus dem allgäu, bei festen aufstiegspuren noch gut hinterher. treten wir dagegen eine neu spur hoch und sind nur 3-5 mann, dann sinke ich durch die kurzen ski viel öfters ein und muss die ski wirklich hoch heben. daran kann man mächtig gewaltig kaputt gehen.

würde ich momentan auch nicht so rum kränkeln, dann wäre am wochenende die erste tour bei mir angesagt. mal schauen, vielleicht werd ich noch fit.

noch was am rande. mein geheimprojekt ist angelaufen.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2008)

hehe jörg ... die falsche Theorie 

mal schauen was ich kauf ... dann lauf mer mal den berg hoch


... mal nen blick ausm fenster


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... mal nen blick ausm fenster



wa is des? sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus Elektronik- und SM-Studio


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2008)

das ist ein sm-studio für die besonders harten. normal spiele mit niederspannung reichen da nicht mehr aus.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

Komisches Panorama hast du da!!!


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
http://books.google.de/books?id=VF6U9orp7VEC
wegen dem Panorama...
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2008)

@Emän: Des ist so eine Vorrichtung wo man auf einen Blitz wartet und dann aus einem aus lauter Einzelteilen von Leichen wieder zusammengenähten Menschen zum Leben erwecken kann.
Ist nichts neues, des gibts schon länger als das Farbfernsehen
Außerdem keine falsche Theorie..siehe unten


@TvH: Natürlich hebt man den Ski net ständig hoch. Aber im weichem oder ungespurten Schnee hebt man ihn ständig leicht an. Ist unvermeidlich, da ja man den Schneefederweg ausgleichen muß.
Und auf einem platten und gespurten Weg ist alles eher untragisch, aber selbst da muß man ihn im steilen Gelände ja nach oben bringen...egal ob man ihn hebt oder net.
Die Marker hat des Mehrgewicht weil sie kürzer baut damit krassere Freerideaction in schlimmeren Gelände möglich ist.

@Nommal @Emän: Kannst ja mal meine ausprobieren. Sind ja für alle Skischuhgößen und dann entscheiden ob Gewicht selbst bei rundem Lauf relevant werden kann.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Zur Zeit is es Mist. Nur Matsch, nasser Schnee, ab 791hm 5-6cm neuer Pappschnee. Kaum fahrbar, Waldlehrpfad mußt bergab ackern wie ein blöder. Weißenstein dito



Hmmh...bei uns ist es zwar noch weiß (oder sowas ähnliches), aber jetzt gerade regnet es in Strömen
Also auch nur Gematsche.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2008)

@jörg
sortiere dich erst mal und dann schau, wem du schreiben musst. 

beim spuren gebe ich dir völlig recht. aber das ist eh so anstrengend, dass solltest du immer den eman überlassen. da ihm widerrum nur ein kettenblatt am rad ausreicht, kann er auch eine etwas schwerere bindung kaufen. man sieht es als positiven trainingseffekt.
andere frage, gleiches thema: habt ihr euch schon eine LVS ausrüstung zugelegt?
in den fichtelmountains ist es zwar noch nicht sonderlich erforderlich, aber wenn ihr einmal rein geschnuppert habt, wollt ihr bestimmt auch mal in den richtigen bergen solche touren machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> sortiere dich erst mal und dann schau, wem du schreiben musst.
> 
> beim spuren gebe ich dir völlig recht. aber das ist eh so anstrengend, dass solltest du immer den eman überlassen. da ihm widerrum nur ein kettenblatt am rad ausreicht, kann er auch eine etwas schwerere bindung kaufen. man sieht es als positiven trainingseffekt.
> ...



Ein LebensVersicherungsSystem...irgendsowas bekomm ich nächstes Jahr von der Sparkasse raus.

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht mit dem Eman. 
Da ich ja der Ältere bin kann ich dann ja dann sagen "Wennst fei net spurst gibts ein paar hinter die Löffl"

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

So ein mistwetter.

Ist für morgen was geplant?


----------



## franzam (5. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So ein mistwetter.
> 
> Ist für morgen was geplant?



Familienfeierlichkeiten, also Fres... und Saufen

geht So Abend was? 

Nächste Woche solls ja wieder Frost geben, dann wirds besser.
Hab jez die Spikereifen nicht mehr auf dem "Dämpferauseinanderziehultraleichtrad" sondern aufm Specinichtmehrultraleichtrad


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> sortiere dich erst mal und dann schau, wem du schreiben musst.
> 
> beim spuren gebe ich dir völlig recht. aber das ist eh so anstrengend, dass solltest du immer den eman überlassen. da ihm widerrum nur ein kettenblatt am rad ausreicht, kann er auch eine etwas schwerere bindung kaufen. man sieht es als positiven trainingseffekt.
> ...


 
bin grad dabei das alles in angriff zu nehmen ... wird net billig 

das der jörg jemals mit mir nen berg raufgeht glaub ich net ... deshalb musst mich mal mitnehmen 

morgen ... biken geht ja net ... ski wohl auch net so .... hmm


----------



## S*P*J (5. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen ... biken geht ja net ... ski wohl auch net so .... hmm


 
ist doch ein richtiges Buddelwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2008)

buddelwetter?


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Dezember 2008)

buddelwetter?
hat mich jemand beobachtet?
hab mich letztlich festgefahren (mim vwbus) und ca 1,5 Stunden mit schaufel und brettern hantiert um aus eigener kraft wieder raus zu kommen...
wenn morgen WENIG genug wind ist, werd ich mal 11qm ca 25m in die luft hängen - mein neuer kite ist am dienstag angekommen 
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

Erster heut....



OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen ... biken geht ja net ... ski wohl auch net so .... hmm



Erstmal heute die Helligkeitsphase abwarten und dann mal gukk´n was alles net geht.

Ansonsten halt Plan B

G.


*Plan B:


----------



## franzam (6. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erster heut....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir fängt der Tag erst mit der Helligkeit an -also bist du letzter gestern

ich denk heut geht vieles net


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2008)

Mhm denke ich auch dass die gut geh Sachem heut relativ wenige sind.

Ich hab heut Nachmittag übrigends ne Pflichtveranstaltung  
Also keine Zeit, netmal für Plan B oder C. 

Morgen könnts zumindest zeitlich gesehen bei mir besser sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

@Franzam: Bei mir in der Halle wars die ganze Zeit hell...also doch Erster

@Stefan: Gutgehsachen schreibt man zusammen...tss


G.


----------



## franzam (6. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Franzam: Bei mir in der Halle wars die ganze Zeit hell...also doch Erster
> 
> @Stefan: Gutgehsachen schreibt man zusammen...tss
> 
> ...



wenns mans dann aber recht bedenkt ists bei Dir, wenns bei Dir immer hell war und der Übergang fehlte, vielleicht jetzt noch gestern?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> wenns mans dann aber recht bedenkt ists bei Dir, wenns bei Dir immer hell war und der Übergang fehlte, vielleicht jetzt noch gestern?



Nein, denn ich hab vorgestern schon in der Arbeit den ganzen Tag neben meiner Unterschrift das heutige Datum eingetragen.
Was soviel bedeuted das es bei mir heute ansich schon höchstens übermorgen ist.
Also wenn ihr was wissen wollt was ihr erst morgen wißt , dann nur fragen ich sags euch schon...gestern.

Bin noch am überlegen wo ich heute fahre


G.


----------



## franzam (6. Dezember 2008)

also ich könnte frühestens morgen ab 16.00 weg, vorher muß ich arbeiten.
Für eine Nachttour wirds aber auch morgen zu matschig sein?
Wenn Du heute fährst gib bitte einen Wegeundtrailszustandsbericht ab.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2008)

Jawohl Herr Oberlehrer Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (6. Dezember 2008)

menschmenschmensch...dass ihr euch bei so einem ekligen ekel-wetter raustraut...brrrr... hätt zwar a lust zu biken,aber des nass-kalte-matschige-nieselnde-schneiende-wetter überzeugt mich jedesmal wieder vom gegenteil


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jawohl Herr Oberlehrer Jörg.



Setzen....

G.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr was wissen wollt was ihr erst morgen wißt , dann nur fragen ich sags euch schon...gestern.



Da läge natürlich auf der Hand nach den Lottozahlen von heute...also für Dich gestern?? Oder vorgestern? .....zu fragen...  is heute aber eh schon zu spät, auch Online is der Annahmeschluß schon rum...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2008)

So Lottozahlen 2 Tage vorher wissen ist auch nicht so der Hammer, dann weiß man halt 2 Tage früher dass man wieder nur 2 Richtige hat 

Mhm was geht denn heut a weng?
Ich könn mich für ne Kurztour überreden lassen. Nicht zu spät vielleicht...
Wenn überhaupt irgend was geht????


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn eine Kurztour?
Heut nieselts schonmal net...glaub ich.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2008)

hab die spikes am radl ... net so gut


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab auf Matsche sowieso keine Lust

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2008)

hast recht ... sch... wetter

hast das WE vor weihnachten (20 / 21. 12.) bock auf skifahrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2008)

Muß am 21. Arbeiten.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2008)

So ihr faulen Stinker.,

Bin von meiner Kurztour zurück. War mal von daheim aus am OKO Radweg bis Brand alles super. Ab Mehlmeisel unfahrbar. (so 600 - 700 HM) Ab Fichtelberg vom Silberbergwerk hoch beste Bedingungen! Fester Schneeegrund. Perfekt bis hoch. Ich glaub heut wären beste Verhältnisse gewesen für Skipiste nach B´grün. Hatte aber leider nen Zeitmangel so dass ich mir des nicht geben konnt.
Süd wär denk i a gegangen. 5* hat am einstig recht gut ausgesehen aber war nur ne sehr sehr schmale Linie getrampelt. Vom Prinzip her wärs gegangen aber wie gesagt die getrampelte Spur schien mir recht schmal, hab dann lieber Highspeedheizen gemacht 

So und jetzt Lampe dran und rauf am Berg !!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2008)

hehe ... wenn ich das gewußt hätt  
hab keine lampe dabei


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Dezember 2008)

spikes waren heut net nötig






tim


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So ihr faulen Stinker.,
> 
> Bin von meiner Kurztour zurück. War mal von daheim aus am OKO Radweg bis Brand alles super. Ab Mehlmeisel unfahrbar. (so 600 - 700 HM) Ab Fichtelberg vom Silberbergwerk hoch beste Bedingungen! Fester Schneeegrund. Perfekt bis hoch. Ich glaub heut wären beste Verhältnisse gewesen für Skipiste nach B´grün. Hatte aber leider nen Zeitmangel so dass ich mir des nicht geben konnt.
> Süd wär denk i a gegangen. 5* hat am einstig recht gut ausgesehen aber war nur ne sehr sehr schmale Linie getrampelt. Vom Prinzip her wärs gegangen aber wie gesagt die getrampelte Spur schien mir recht schmal, hab dann lieber Highspeedheizen gemacht
> ...



Ha, des wußte ich schon das du unterwegs bist da wußtest du noch net das ich es wußte.
Habs zu der Zeit dann auch nimmer wirklich daheim ausgehalten und hab 20km auf dem Radweg Wiiiliis geübt.
Aber hab den Radweg nach Örbendorf verwendet (hatte ja nebenbei noch eine Geheimmission), der auch komplett frei ist.
Hab dann aber dennoch mal 400m in den Wald reingeschaut.
"Ansich" kein Schnee mehr vorhanden, aber überall wo sich Wasser sammeln kann da hat sich auch Wasser gesammelt.
So wie auf dem Bild spiegelt sich zur Zeit die Lage auf den Trails im Steinwald wieder...ein Wahrwortspiel






[/URL][/IMG]

Ich glaube aber das auf der Bigriseite die Bedingungen net so winterlich toll auf der Piste waren (außer oben) wie auf die Flecklseite.
Die Bigribedingungen sind doch immer eine klimatisch für Winter schlechtere   Windsrtrömungsseite und es liegt auch noch 100m tiefer wie Fleckl.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2008)

TvH: Deine Griffe sind dreckig...wie schaut denn des aus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab keine lampe dabei



 Du kommst hier mitten in  der dunklen Jahreszeit ohne  Lampe rauf
Erst keine Ski, dann keine normalen Reifen und jetzt keine Lampe

Was haste dir denn jetzt für eine Ausrüstung gekauft?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (7. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hast recht ... sch... wetter
> 
> hast das WE vor weihnachten (20 / 21. 12.) bock auf skifahrn?




Also ich würd mitfahren 
So wie letztes Jahr...war optimal...

Oder 22.+23.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin grad dabei das alles in angriff zu nehmen ... wird net billig
> 
> das der jörg jemals mit mir nen berg raufgeht glaub ich net ... deshalb musst mich mal mitnehmen



na dann hol mal alles zusammen. hab mich am freitag doch noch spontan entschieden runter zu fahren. ich befürchte aber, dass es meiner gesundheit nicht so gut getan hat. wir sind gestern abend im dunkeln dahin aufgestiegen:





ca. 150 hm vor dem ziel bin ich fast gestorben. momentan bin ich wirklich todesunfit. interessant war aber die erfahrung sich ein wenig verlaufen zu haben und eine lawine abgehen zu hören, sie aber nicht zu sehen und dann die rest krümmel auf einmal auf seiner aufstiegsspur zu haben. dafür ist heut nacht ca. 30 - 40 cm neuschnee dazu gekommen.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> TvH: Deine Griffe sind dreckig...wie schaut denn des aus
> 
> G.



das muss so sein. das bike wird ja kaputt gefahren und nicht kaputt gepflegt
tim


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Dezember 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> das muss so sein. das bike wird ja kaputt gefahren und nicht kaputt gepflegt
> tim


Du musst ja nicht unbedingt das Rad pflegen. Ab und zu Hände waschen reicht schon.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2008)

@ speedy: ja des kann ich mir gut vorstellen,

Ist bestimmt ne interessante Erfahrung, auch wenn ich sie nicht unbedingt machen möchte!

Aber muss sehr geil sein wenn man bei 40 cm Neuschnee auf der Hütte aufwacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2008)

> ca. 150 hm vor dem ziel bin ich fast gestorben



Könnte an einer zu schweren Bindung liegen.....

Aber des kenn ich sehr gut. Ist mir mal vor der Falkenhütte so gegangen und da wußte ich noch 50m davor noch net wie ich da noch hinkommen soll.
Seit dem weiß ich das des Sterben wegen Erschöpfung am Berg garnet so tragisch ist, weil man bleibt einfach liegen und ist zufrieden und wacht halt nimmer auf.
Und wenn man mal über die Krümel so einer Lawine, die sich auf 5Meter Höhe und auf50m Breite angesammelt haben läuft, dann fragt man sich für was man eigentlich so ein LVS dabei hat 
Also bleib ich doch lieber daheim und sterbe laaaaaangsam vegetierend vor mich hin

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2008)

Was hast denn die Woche für Arbeitszeiten?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was hast denn die Woche für Arbeitszeiten?



:kotz::kotz::kotz: Ab jetzt dann.
Morgen muß ich Legobagger zusammenbauen. Da wollen sie uns zeigen wie man durch Effektivität Leute entlassen könnte

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2008)

Na wie gut dass wir net Effektiv sind dann braucht man uns schon nicht entlassen


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz: Ab jetzt dann.
> Morgen muß ich Legobagger zusammenbauen. Da wollen sie uns zeigen wie man durch Effektivität Leute entlassen könnte
> 
> G.



wennst den Legobagger mitnehmen darfst: ich hab scho lang nimmer mit Lego gspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> wennst den Legobagger mitnehmen darfst: ich hab scho lang nimmer mit Lego gspielt



Glaub die sind mittlerweile schon so abgegriffen das man die garnimmer will.
Sind ja doch schon mehrere tausend mal zusammengebaut worden.
Ich konnte mich nämlich so lange davor drücken das ich von über tausend Leuten unter den letzten 16 bin

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub die sind mittlerweile schon so abgegriffen das man die garnimmer will.
> Sind ja doch schon mehrere tausend mal zusammengebaut worden.
> Ich konnte mich nämlich so lange davor drücken das ich von über tausend Leuten unter den letzten 16 bin
> 
> G.



...ach schade.
Wenn die Bagger schon Jahre zur Gruppentherapie dienen, kann ich sie eurer Firma natürlich nicht wegnehmen


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

@ jörg

Du musst den Vorschlag machen keinen LEGO Bagger zusammen bauen zu müssen sodern ein Mountainbike. Dann glaub ich hättest gute Chancen bald auf Vorstandebene weiter zu arbeiten


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die schon zig mal zusammengebaut wurden um sie wieder auseinander zu nehmen - was soll denn dabei effektiv sein.
wäre es da nicht praktischer jemanden einzustellen der nur dafür da ist die dinger zu bauen und zu zerlegen?
Mach doch mal den Vorschlag....
Tim


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, dass würde dann auch die Effektivität steigern, und darum gehts doch oder


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

Mhm war eigentlich jemand am We unterwegs und kann was über die Trails speziell im Steinwald sagen? 
Geht da was?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was haste dir denn jetzt für eine Ausrüstung gekauft?
> 
> G.


 
noch garkeine ... wennst dauernd in mannheim rumsitzt kommst zu nix


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2008)

Wennstse hast bring sie auf jedenfall gleich mit.
Dann können wir eine Okonachtsdurchdenwaldbegehung machen.
Meine Titanfeder ist heute gekommen und die Sam Hill Schuhe aus Australien

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine Titanfeder ist heute gekommen und die Sam Hill Schuhe aus Australien
> G.



wieviel gewicht sparst denn mit der titanfeder ein und woher hast du sie bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Dezember 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Wenn die schon zig mal zusammengebaut wurden um sie wieder auseinander zu nehmen - was soll denn dabei effektiv sein.


Ich will euch jetzt nicht beunruhigen, aber der Vorgang erinnert mich irgendwie an die "Heuschrecken", die Unternehmen aufkaufen, um sie dann auseinander zu nehmen.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

Glaub da braucht sich der Jörg keine Sorgen machen...

Die Coca-ColaCompany kann a keiner kaufen...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wieviel gewicht sparst denn mit der titanfeder ein und woher hast du sie bezogen?



Ja, der große Wiegemoment war schon spannend.
Informationen gibts wenn man einen Betrag von 10Euro auf des nachfolgende Konto.........
Fast ein viertel Kilo Gewichtsersprnis
Sags aber dem Emän net, sonst kauft er sichs nur nach.
So hab ich wenigstens den Gewichtsnachteil des größeren Rahmens ausgeglichen.
Gekauft nartürlich im Internet im englischen Ausland.

Ganz genaue Informationen uber Gewicht, Größe, Form und Farbe gibts auf der Seite:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321044&page=16


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> ...ach schade.
> Wenn die Bagger schon Jahre zur Gruppentherapie dienen, kann ich sie eurer Firma natürlich nicht wegnehmen



Nein, nein, Jahre dauert sowas nur beim Staat....oder bei so Firmen wie zB. Ceramtac...oder Blitzewerfervereinen.
Aber in leistungsstarken Firmen mit noch leistungsstärkeren Mitarbeitern die so hoch motiviert und angagiert sind das man in der Fertigungshalle nichtmal eine Heizung brauch, weil die Gehirnstöme durch die ständigen Verbesserrungsgedanken schon genug Wärme in die Umgebung abgeben, da geht sowas in "relativer" Kurzzeit.
So muß jetzt mal ein paar Fenster aufmachen, wird so warm hier drinn.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2008)

Warum wolltest Du ne 3.5er nehmen, wenn vorher ne 3.0er drinn war?
Fox gibt nicht den Hub des Dämpfers, wie andere Hersteller, sondern den max Hub der Feder an.
2.75 -> 2.8;  3.00 -> 3.25 usw.

Bei der 400er Feder hast wohl schon den Winterspeck mit eingeplant?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Warum wolltest Du ne 3.5er nehmen, wenn vorher ne 3.0er drinn war?
> Fox gibt nicht den Hub des Dämpfers, wie andere Hersteller, sondern den max Hub der Feder an.
> 2.75 -> 2.8;  3.00 -> 3.25 usw.
> 
> Bei der 400er Feder hast wohl schon den Winterspeck mit eingeplant?



Jaja, ist mir schon klar. Nee 3.25 war drinn, da der Dämpfer 76mm Hub hat. Bei der 3er kann man halt dann max eine Umdrehung Vorspannug geben.
Deswegen wäre mir eine 3.25 oder eben ein 3.5 lieber gewesen. Aber die passen net ohne vorgespannte Feder in den Dämpfer.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Dezember 2008)

@jörg
danke für die info, bei mir wird wohl dann der gewichtsvorteil nicht so stark ausfallen. bin ja zum einen eine fette sau und brauch mindestens eine 450 (besser 500) feder und kürzer ist meine auch noch. na mal schauen, ist ja noch ein wenig zeit, bis alles fertig ist.


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2008)

Warum darf man die 3.00er Ferder eigentlich nur eine Umdrehung vorspannen?
Sind die so knapp bemessen?

Woher stammt die Information?
Ti Federn sind ja meist kürzer und haben dafür größere Abstände zwischen den Windungen. Dadurch lassen sie sich weiter komprimieren.
Also von der Länger her, nur schwer mit einer Stahlfeder zu vergleichen.

Wollt mir zum Anfang kommender Saison evtl. auch eine gönnen und nu kommst Du mit sowas.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Warum darf man die 3.00er Ferder eigentlich nur eine Umdrehung vorspannen?
> Sind die so knapp bemessen?
> 
> Woher stammt die Information?
> ...



3.00 ist der Weg den sich die Feder kompremieren läßt...dann ist Schluß.
3.00 ist halt ein wenig mehr als 76mm Hub vom Dämpfer. Die Steigung des Tellers wird 1mm haben.
Und der Anschlaggummi im Dämpfer wird wohl bis auf 2mm kompremiert werden bei einem Durchschlag.
Es würde auch 3.15er Nuke Proof Ferdern geben (siehe DeklineMagazin), was ideal wäre. Aber die sind scheinbar nur für Leute mit Beziehungen zu beziehen
Normal wäre halt 3.25, dann hat man gut 6mm Freiraum zur Verfügung.

Bei meinem Switch hab ich ja auch eine 2.25 Feder im 5omm Hub Dämpfer.
Aber die mußte ich im vorgespannten Zustand verbauen damit man den teller wieder draufbekommt.
Und des ist voll net schön und evtl. kompliziert....



> Bei der 400er Feder hast wohl schon den Winterspeck mit eingeplant



Ne, ist wegen der masiven Ansammlung von Wissen. Ab einer gewissen Menge kann man Wissen nämlich wiegen.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mir schon klar, mich hats nur gewundert, dass es so knapp bemessen ist. Normalerweise ist doch da immer bissl Spielraum um 2-3 Umdrehungen zu zu lassen. Mehr macht ja eh kein Sinn.

Wobei beim DHX kannst ja den Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter bissl erhöhen um das zu kompensieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2008)

oh mei ... probleme habt ihr


----------



## speedy_j (11. Dezember 2008)

um mal ein wenig bei den titanfedern zu bleiben. hat denn jemand noch einen andere bezugsquelle außer dem großen discounter aus england? ich bräuchte ein 450-500 x 2,8-3,0 mit einer einbaulänge von ca. 136 - 150mm. die 162mm einbaulänge würde man nämlich auch nur im vorkomprimierten zustand eingebaut bekommen.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die 162mm einbaulänge würde man nämlich auch nur im vorkomprimierten zustand eingebaut bekommen.



Ja,



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und des ist voll net schön und evtl. kompliziert....


----------



## speedy_j (11. Dezember 2008)

deswegen kommt sowas auch nicht in frage.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2008)

In Amiland gibts noch Obtainium  http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/products.htm
oder halt eine RCS über go-ride

beides deutlich teurer


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2008)

Bei RCS Federn fällt mir noch die Adresse ein. 

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1466/lang/x/kw/Federn/

Hat aber mittlerweile keine genauen Infos mehr zu jeder Feder auf der Seite stehen.
Aber bei 2-3Tagen Lieferzeit kann man die Info dort sicher erfragen.

@Bätmän: War doch früher bei Fox immer so. Stand ja auch in der Dämpferbetriebsanleitung extra das man die Feder max. 2 Umdrehungen vorspannen darf.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> In Amiland gibts noch Obtainium  http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/products.htm
> oder halt eine RCS über go-ride
> 
> beides deutlich teurer



Gefährliche Sache was die Montagemöglichkeit angeht, weil die nur eine Federlänge für alle Dämpfer haben.
Deswegen braucht man den Performanceadapter. Was bedeuted das man mindestens mal 5mm auf die Federlänge dazuzählen muß.
Und wenn die die gleiche Länge, den gleichen Innendurchmesser bei größerer Federhärte haben, dann brauchen sie technisch auf jedenfall (nur mit der Wicklungzahl kriegt man so unterschiedliche Härten net hin..und die ist eh net so hoch bei denen) einen größeren Materialdurchmesser.
Da sie ja 10mm kürzer sind, braucht man schonmal mind. ca. 0.9 Wicklungen weniger als eine Vergleichbare  Nukeproof um auf die 3.0 zu kommen..
Was wiederum auf einen größeren Materialdurchmesser hinweißt.
Und jetzt des Problem des entsteht. Man muß dann nämlich dran rumfeilen weil sie nimmer unter den Ausgleichsbehälter passen.
Das des alles immer so kompliziert sein muß

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Dezember 2008)

hui, preislich gehen die dort wirklich schon ganz in die höhe. aber was macht man nicht alles für den bedingungslosen leichtbau. heut geht der rahmen erst mal zum pulvern. dann ist aufbauen angesagt und dann mal schauen, welche feder ich benötige.


----------



## franzam (11. Dezember 2008)

Um mal wieder von den Federn abzulenken:

Geht morgen abend was zamm? Kösser o.Ä.?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2008)

@ franzam: bleibt die Frage ob es nach den schneefällen von letzter nacht überhaupt irgendwo zu fahren geht?  

zudem hab ich heut glaub ich schlecht zeit. Morgen aber umso mehr.

Wie wärs mal mit ner runde hempeln oder noch besser okolieren. Die machen ja heut wieder auf...


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ franzam: bleibt die Frage ob es nach den schneefällen von letzter nacht überhaupt irgendwo zu fahren geht?
> 
> zudem hab ich heut glaub ich schlecht zeit. Morgen aber umso mehr.
> 
> Wie wärs mal mit ner runde hempeln oder noch besser okolieren. Die machen ja heut wieder auf...



tia, das ist die Frage

Sa hab ich keine Zeit: Ess u. Sauforgie
So evtl., aber dann nicht in der Früh 


äh, was is hempeln? Hempels unterm Sofa?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

Bin heute noch bis spät Abend in der Arbeit
Morgen hab ich nach oben nur bedingt Zeit.
Sonntag ist noch weit hin...mein Sattel ist immernoch kaputt von der letzten Ausfahrt.
Aber Hempeln oder ähnliches wäre da natürlich ideal.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> äh, was is hempeln? Hempels unterm Sofa?



Ist ziemlich ähnlich wie mellmorsln, nur wo anders.

G.


----------



## sungirl (12. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, ich merk schon, dass ihr an Winterdepression leidet und sofakartoffeln müsst,
ich werde dann morgen Langlaufen gehen und auf den Oko düsen.
Und am Sonntag mit dem MTB durch den Schnee des Frankenwaldes pflügen.

Dann wünsch ich euch Faultieren schönes WE!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

Nene, sowas schreiben wir immer nur. 
In Wirklichkeit machen alle ständig nur Geheimtraining in jeder freien Minute

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

@Sportastefan: Hab gerade gesehen du hast den Emän als Freund. Den muß ich mir jetzt auch noch holen, dann hab ich wieder einen mehr als du

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2008)

Hempeln ist auch wie Okolieren nur wo anders...

@ sungirl: Nee nee mit Depressionen hat des nix zu tun. Eher mit Möglichkeitenmangel.

Mit Bike durch n Wald düsen ist nicht mehr bei uns und Langlaufen... was war des gleich nochmal 

Mal sehen vielleicht könn ma morgen trotzdem mal hempeln oder okolieren. 

Jörg von wenn bis wenn hast denn zeit??


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2008)

@ Jörg dann hol ich mir aber noch den Gee dann hast keine Chance mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jörg von wenn bis wenn hast denn zeit??



Hab oben schon geändert, das des ideal wäre.
Hätte bis mindestens 15.30Uhr Zeit.
Und den G kann ich mir auch noch holen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2008)

Mhm dann hol ich mir den Dr.Q hehe so ätsch...

Ja da geht doch dann was am SA !!!!

Vielleicht so ab 11 oder sowas.
Gibts OKO Karten a nur für die 1. Hälfte des Tages??


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm dann hol ich mir den Dr.Q hehe so ätsch...
> 
> Ja da geht doch dann was am SA !!!!
> 
> ...




 Labertasche...hab ja jetzt schon doppelt soviel wie du

Ist die Frage ob sich morgen Oko lohnt...WoEnd und Oko ist immer eine gefährliche Sache.
Aber halten wir einfach mal so 11fe rum fest

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2008)

bin net im lande am we  schon schlimm das alles zur zeit ... 

Jörg ... ich nehm dich net als freund an


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin net im lande am we  schon schlimm das alles zur zeit ...
> 
> Jörg ... ich nehm dich net als freund an



Hop, jetzt aber schnell. Dann hab ich drei mehr als der Stefan

Wie schauts denn bei dir dieses Jahr aus mit SBM Fr, TBA und CD.
Bei 2en kann man sich schon anmelden.
Also ich würde bei allen 3en mitmachen...ist ein schöner Monatsrythmus... und jetzt wo ich einen so leichten DHler hab

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2008)

jetz soll ich das schon entscheiden ... oh mei ... grundsätzlich aber ja


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

Gut, wollte es ja auch nur mal grundsätzlich wissen
So muß jetzt erstmal NWD 9 und dann noch 100 mal Fundamentals anschauen damit ich besser werd...

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gut, wollte es ja auch nur mal grundsätzlich wissen
> So muß jetzt erstmal NWD 9 und dann noch 100 mal Fundamentals anschauen damit ich besser werd...
> 
> G.



wenns hilft werd ich des auch mal probieren 

aber draußen was zu tun soll auch bissi was bringen:











bei uns im Wald gehts schneemäßig noch halbwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2008)

Vernünftig, du hast Fr-Trainig gemacht.
Sind des Felsen von den Felsen der Felsenrunde bei TIR?

Fundamentals ist der Tip. Zwar schon älter aber ein gutes Lehrvideo.
Ansonsten hilft nur die Earthsssreihe

Außerdem waren der Sportastefan und ich heute richtig fleißig.
Und so wie meine Beine heute in der Lifttrasse geglüht haben, kann ich ohne weiteres behaubten mit an der Klimaerwärmung schuld zu sein...selbst eine Sternschnuppe beim Verglühen glüht net so heftig.
Jetzt ein paar Tage Minus 5 Grad und es wäre die perfekte Strecke zum Radeln

G.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fundamentals ist der Tip. Zwar schon älter aber ein gutes Lehrvideo.



Jupp hab ich seit einigen Tagen auch in meinem Regal stehen  müsst ich mir eigentlich Tag und Nacht anschauen zusammen mit vielen anderen Bikefilmen


----------



## TimvonHof (13. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mit Bike durch n Wald düsen ist nicht mehr bei uns und Langlaufen... was war des gleich nochmal








ist geklaut von Zabotrails...


----------



## franzam (14. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vernünftig, du hast Fr-Trainig gemacht.
> Sind des Felsen von den Felsen der Felsenrunde bei TIR?
> 
> Fundamentals ist der Tip. Zwar schon älter aber ein gutes Lehrvideo.
> ...





-ja ist bei der Hausrunde, wobei momentan nicht wirklich alles opti zu fahren ist.

-ja, Du hast die heißesten Beine in der Gegend

-Minus 5° is wohl essig - es soll ja kräftig tauen


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2008)

?Is there anybody out there?






Man könnt fast meinen alle sind im Urlaub oder irgendwo versumpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2008)

Mußte heute in die große Stadt wo all die Menschen ihre Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen.
Des ist körperlich so wie 100Hm´s geistig...oder so ähnlich.
Sonst weiß ich auch nichts neues.

@Sportastefan: Da sind siberglänzende Scheiben dabei...aber in dem Gerät ist doch niergens ein Schlitz

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

Und funktionierts schon???

Achso ja äh zu was? Mhm vielleicht mit normalen Puter auf USB-Stick kopieren und dann einstecken. 

Was sind denn für welche dabei??


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und funktionierts schon???
> 
> Achso ja äh zu was? Mhm vielleicht mit normalen Puter auf USB-Stick kopieren und dann einstecken.
> 
> Was sind denn für welche dabei??



Eine wo Windows XP Home draufsteht und eine wo Samsung System Weichware draufsteht
Des mit dem Stick hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber net das ich die in meinen Puter steck und die fängt gleich an zu arbeiten
Ansonsten bin ich noch netmal mit dem Auspacken fertig....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie schauts denn jetz mit Skifoan vor Weihnachten aus ???!!!

Wer hat Lust+Zeit?

Zillertal....


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetz mit Skifoan vor Weihnachten aus ???!!!
> 
> Wer hat Lust+Zeit?
> 
> Zillertal....



lust: ja
zeit: na ja

größere probleme: snowboard zeug liegt im allgäu + auto macht probleme (und das jetzt, wo ich gerade mal die 300 Tkm überschritten habe)


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2008)

supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie Schauts Denn Jetz Mit Skifoan Vor Weihnachten Aus ???!!!
> 
> Wer Hat Lust+zeit?
> 
> Zillertal....


 
wieder im lande ... WE hätt ich zeit


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab heut Post bekommen!! 

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Dezember 2008)

Was isn da los ???!?!?!? 

Zuviel Weihnachtsgeld bekommen 

Rocky abgeschoben?

Wennst die Reifen net brauchst....ich würd mir die mal anschaun !


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2008)

....ein altes Schpeisi ohne Pedale und zu langem Vorbau

Hast wohl dein Rocky schon verkauft?
Und was hat die Waage gesprochen?
Und und wenn ist die Einweihungsparty?
Und warum brennt nachts im Kühlschrank Licht?...und....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sungirl (17. Dezember 2008)

Na ihr Faulpelze,
ich radel jetzt heim durchn Wald, über Wiesen übern Berch, so 300 Hm und 16 km, komm dann irgendwo bei Weidenberg vom Berch runter und düs heim.
Geht mit Glühwein im Blut super gut !!
Bis morgen.
Sungirl


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2008)

@SportaStefan: So jetzt seh ich des Rad auch mal in größer.
Wenn nur immer diese Folgekosten net wären, wie Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, usw.
Aber ansonsten echt schönes Rad in Stefanfarbe
Die Reifen kannst übriegens auch voll teuer an den Speedy verkaufen, der steht voll auf die

@Sungirl: Wirst schon noch sehen wo die ganzen Weihnachtsfeiern und der Alkohol dich hinbringen.
So geht des immer an und dann übernachtet man irgendwann  unter einer Brücke 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab heut Post bekommen!!
> 
> Neues Spielzeug
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1273400/STH70052.JPG.html


 
schönes ding


----------



## speedy_j (17. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Reifen kannst übriegens auch voll teuer an den Speedy verkaufen, der steht voll auf die
> G.



das sind doch die falschen. wieder nicht aufgepasst! "rubber queen" muss drauf stehen und nicht mountain king + supersonic.

@stefan
schick schick


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

@ all: danke danke

Nöö Rocky steht schon noch da. Werds denk ich auch den Winter noch fahren. Ist halt einfach im Schnee besser getarnt. 

Waage hat 14,24 gesagt. Ohne Pedale und weiß auch noch nicht was die Reifen genau wiegen.

Folgekosten sind gar net mal so hoch da ich ja vieles vom Rocky übernehmen kann. Naja und einiges in Leicht muss aber dann doch sein denk ich.

Mhm war ein Schnäppchen was ich einfach nicht stehen lassen konnte 

@ gee ja die Reifen ... glaub die kannst haben. Muss sie erst mal vermessen und dann mal sehen ob ich sie für überhaupt irgend nen Einsatzzweck brauchen kann...


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2008)

da war wohl Weihnachten etwas verfrüht
Viel Spass mit Deinen neuen Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja der Nikolaus hats gebracht   

danke


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....ein altes Schpeisi ohne Pedale und zu _langem_ Vorbau
> 
> G.



Der Vorbau ist net zu lang, der Lenker ist nur zu weit vom Rahmen weg...


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist net zu lang, der Lenker ist nur zu weit vom Rahmen weg...



ich hab noch nen alten Cruiser-Lenker rumliegen, damit is er nicht mehr soweit von Rahmen weg


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das sind doch die falschen. wieder nicht aufgepasst! "rubber queen" muss drauf stehen und nicht mountain king + supersonic.



Egal Müll bleibt Müll, egal was draufsteht
Kannst ja auch auf einen Ferrarie Porsche schreiben und es bleibt doch nur ein Fiat.....

@Sposte:: Wußte garnicht da meine Waage eine Sprachfunktion hatte.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja die schaltet man mit dem Knopf ein wo du nicht wusstest für was der ist 

In den Tests haben die ja gar net mal so schlecht abgeschnitten...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

Ach und hast wohl dein Schleptop zur Zeit im Einsatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ach und hast wohl dein Schleptop zur Zeit im Einsatz?



Ne, drumm bin ich ja gerade verjagt worden, weil jemand was arbeitstechnisches mit dem Putermachen wollte
Wann gibt denn dann die erste Probefahrt....?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2008)

ach der arme jörg  hat er net mal mehr nen pc in der arbeit


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ach der arme jörg  hat er net mal mehr nen pc in der arbeit



Hmmh....grummel grummel....arbeitstechnisch sind dummerweise PC´s bei uns schon wieder überhohlt und am Aussterben
Hört sich komisch an, is aber so
Werd dich dann Sonntag Nacht mit einer SMS von meinem Schleppnettop  wachhalten

Aber dafür fahr ich heute noch die platte Lifttrasse am Oko mit dem Stefan bei Dunkelheit runter

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber dafür fahr ich heute noch die platte Lifttrasse am Oko mit dem Stefan bei Dunkelheit runter
> 
> G.



is die scho biketauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> is die scho biketauglich?



Doch noch net ganz

Aaaaber der Wanderweg nach Bigri geht optimal, besonders der Einfahrtsbereich ist genial.
Wir sind nach der Hälfte des Wanderwegs auf der oberen Ringloipe zur Skipiste gequert und haben dann die vorhandene Sicht voll ausgereitz.
Nebel plus Nacht plus Kuppen plus mind.61km/h sind echt spannend.
Obwohl man die Piste ansich kennt weiß man bei Nebel echt nie wo man genau ist und in welche Richtung es hinter einer Kuppe weitergeht

Der Stefan hat heute mit seiner Quasarlampe soger einen Langläufer auf 30m Entfernung umgestrahlt
Der hat doch glatt vor lauter plötzlicher Helligkeit eine Gesichtsbremse gemacht
Da schaust fei erstmal

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Doch noch net ganz
> 
> Aaaaber der Wanderweg nach Bigri geht optimal, besonders der Einfahrtsbereich ist genial.
> Wir sind nach der Hälfte des Wanderwegs auf der oberen Ringloipe zur Skipiste gequert und haben dann die vorhandene Sicht voll ausgereitz.
> ...



villeicht wirds ja noch frostiger. Wenn alles mal fahrbar (für mich ) ist, komm ich mal ummi 

Wanderer und LL umzubeamen ist OK, dann kann man wenigstens einen HasenHüpf drüber machen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2008)

wer ne einschätzung wies am WE aussieht? lohnt sich heimkommen?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

Skifahren geht ganz gut zur Zeit, Radfahrtechnisch eigentlich auch aber halt ner da wo die Leute alles zusammengetrampelt haben.


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Dezember 2008)

@eman

wir ham voll des mistwetter...lohnt sich net...

Echt Berge wird a nix... 

Hab aber bis 7.1. frei....wär net schlecht wenn da mal was ginge


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht geht ja mal ne skitour mitten rein in die lawine


----------



## Messerharry (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ab Montag 22.12. auch wieder auf Urlaub bei euch.
Diesmal aber mit Spikes und Licht.

Am 2.01. geht´s wieder Heim.

Wer fahren geht soll mich bitte anrufen 0171-8260868.
Danke

Diesesmal wohn ich in Alexandersbad.

Grüße Harry


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wer ne einschätzung wies am WE aussieht? lohnt sich heimkommen?



So, jetzt mal der Einzige der die Lage wirklich einschätzen kann.
Also unten wo die Menschen leben ist echt voll des Kackwetter
Komme ja gerade vom Oko zurück und es hatte echt super Bedingungen.
Aber irgendwie war de ganze Nebel so Niesel der aber gefroren war.
Um 15 Uhr rum hat es dann angefangen ganz komisch Eiskristallschnee zu...hmmh...ich will es jetzt net als schneien bezeichnen.
Wenn es wirklich wärmer wird war heimkommen ein Fehler, wenn aber alles anfängt zu gefrieren, dann könnten es wirklich top Bedingungen werden.
Aber die Tendenz schein in Richtung net so gut zu gehen

@SchpeisiStefan: Die Banküberfahrt auf der Loipe ist mittlerweile Geschichte.
Jetzt steht ein richtiger Kicker um auf den Tisch zu springen dort
Funktioniert richtig super. Man muß aber nur so 60cm Luft überbrücken...
Hab mir gedacht des kann ich auch und hab einen Stepup Stepdown auf den langen schmalen Felsen gebastellt.
Aber nach Osternohemanier kann man da auch reinfallen dazwischen oder halt gegen den Felsen springen, weil die Skieer gut dazwischen reinpassen
Aber geht echt ganz genau super gut mit genau der Speed wo man da ankommt
Und noch ein paar andere adrenalinsteigernde Linien mußte ich noch einfahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Montag 22.12. auch wieder auf Urlaub bei euch.
> Diesmal aber mit Spikes und Licht.
> 
> Am 2.01. geht´s wieder Heim.
> ...



Ja dann hoffen wir mal das es auch gut Eis gibt.
Dunkel ist es ja eh

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal der Einzige der die Lage wirklich einschätzen kann.
> Also unten wo die Menschen leben ist echt voll des Kackwetter
> Komme ja gerade vom Oko zurück und es hatte echt super Bedingungen.
> Aber irgendwie war de ganze Nebel so Niesel der aber gefroren war.
> ...



Japp der Kicker vor dem Tisch war am Mi auch schon dort. Hab also den Tisch erstbelettet 

Ansonsten nichts neues im Osten


----------



## franzam (19. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp der Kicker vor dem Tisch war am Mi auch schon dort. Hab also den Tisch erstbelettet
> 
> Ansonsten nichts neues im Osten



neues im Osten?  ich bin schitechnisch nur hintennach ( da fuhr man noch sportliche 210cm in der Abfahrt ). Also gebt Bescheid wenn sich irgendwann was bikemäßig tut.
wenns geht was , wo sich auch die Anfahrt lohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2008)

Hmmh...von wegen Regen.
Hat ganz schön Schnee runtergehauen bei uns hier.
Da ist an Fahren rstmal net zu denken.
Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es regenet heute Nachmittag des Zeug wieder weg

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2008)

@Stefan: Haste des Schreckensbild des neuen Shimanostandarts im Schpeisithraed schon gesehen?
Noch hats gut - Grade am Oko...was machste denn morgen?
Hab übriegens in letzter Sekunde deinen üblen Freunschaftsplan verhindern können

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> neues im Osten?  ich bin schitechnisch nur hintennach ( da fuhr man noch sportliche 210cm in der Abfahrt ). Also gebt Bescheid wenn sich irgendwann was bikemäßig tut.
> wenns geht was , wo sich auch die Anfahrt lohnt



Bei der Skilänge gibt man fei immer nur einen der beiden Ski an
Naja, zur Zeit schaut es net recht Bikerfreundlich draußen aus...passend zum Wochenende

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Haste des Schreckensbild des neuen Shimanostandarts im Schpeisithraed schon gesehen?
> Noch hats gut - Grade am Oko...was machste denn morgen?
> Hab übriegens in letzter Sekunde deinen üblen Freunschaftsplan verhindern können
> 
> G.



Ja habs gesehen, mhm schlimm schlimm. Aber wird hier hoffentlich nicht zum Regelfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2008)

Und wie schauts heut aus?...usw.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja gute Frage, ich hab zwar zeit aber keinen Plan !


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2008)

Heutzutage braucht man keinen Plan mehr. 
Man muß mur alles in großen Dimensionen machen, weil wenn´s dann schiefgeht löffeln´s eh andere aus

Okokolieren, müßte heute noch ganz gut gehen. Hat ja wieder Minusgrade und dürften auch net so viele Leute da sein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2008)

hmm war am samstag nen tag im zillertal ... geilster powder aber zugleich 0,0 sicht  ... man konnt überall fahrn irgendwie 

hoff mal über weihnachten geht ein wenig was am okopf ... tourenbindung und fell müsst seit ner woche im hohen norden liegen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm war am samstag nen tag im zillertal ... geilster powder aber zugleich 0,0 sicht  ... man konnt überall fahrn irgendwie
> 
> hoff mal über weihnachten geht ein wenig was am okopf ... tourenbindung und fell müsst seit ner woche im hohen norden liegen



Zur Zeit regnets, teilweise sogar richtig
Wenns so weitergeht gibts dann ab übermorgen nur noch Eis...aber auch gut
Oko ist sogar zu....war ja gestern schon regnerisch auf der Pist.
Da regnets bestimmt unseren neuen Kicker mit 2,5m Gäb weg

G.


----------



## sungirl (22. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm war am samstag nen tag im zillertal ... geilster powder aber zugleich 0,0 sicht  ... man konnt überall fahrn irgendwie
> 
> hoff mal über weihnachten geht ein wenig was am okopf ... tourenbindung und fell müsst seit ner woche im hohen norden liegen



Wo warst du denn im Zillertal skifahrn?
Warst du am Übergangsjoch auf 2500m /Wilde Krimml?
Müsste Zillertal Arena sein.

Da droben war ich dies Jahr im August mit meinem Bike gestanden,
nach 2000 Hm war ich um 15:15 endlich oben!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zur Zeit regnets, teilweise sogar richtig
> Wenns so weitergeht gibts dann ab übermorgen nur noch Eis...aber auch gut
> Oko ist sogar zu....war ja gestern schon regnerisch auf der Pist.
> Da regnets bestimmt unseren neuen Kicker mit 2,5m Gäb weg
> ...


 
na dann gehts vielleicht mitm radl ... soll ja wieder kälter werden ...

gab schon bessere winteranfänge als der jetzt

@sungirl 
Hochzillertal/Hochfügen war ich


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann gehts vielleicht mitm radl ... soll ja wieder kälter werden ...
> 
> gab schon bessere winteranfänge als der jetzt
> 
> ...



Hochfügen schon wieder 

Naja es gab aber auch scho schlechtere


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zur Zeit regnets, teilweise sogar richtig
> Wenns so weitergeht gibts dann ab übermorgen nur noch Eis...aber auch gut
> 
> G.



 sch**** ,jetzt wos Frost gibt hats  mich erwischt: Schnupfen, Mandelentzündung,Ohren...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

Oh je des ist net so schön.

Gute Besserung.

Ich könnt mir jetzt was blödes mit Mandeln und Ohren ausdenken hab aber keine Lust zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2008)

japp ... zufällig hochfügen wieder ... gefällt mir halt dort


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> sch**** ,jetzt wos Frost gibt hats  mich erwischt: Schnupfen, Mandelentzündung,Ohren...



Ohren hab ich auch, sogar 2....ansonsten gute Besserung.


Ja, die Lage könnte sich echt zum Besseren wenden. 
Hat jetzt Nachmittag schon aufgrérissenn mit blauen Himmelflecken und jetzt ist sternenklarer Himmel.
Fehlen nur noch die angesagten Temps dann wirds bestimmt toll und es könnte was gehen über die Feierertage

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oh je des ist net so schön.
> 
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Ich könnt mir jetzt was blödes mit Mandeln und Ohren ausdenken hab aber keine Lust zu...



geröstete Mandeln und kandierte Schweinsöhrchen?

Ich hoffe, dass Biken am Sa wieder geht. Fr. und So. muß ich arbeiten.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja sowas in der art aber ich hab mir gedacht dass sich der Jörg bestimmt was einfallen lässt


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja sowas in der art aber ich hab mir gedacht dass sich der Jörg bestimmt was einfallen lässt



Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen...nur 7 Freunde haben, am Oko eine Gesichtsbremse nach der anderen hinlegen und sich dann noch beim Billiard zeigen lassen müssen wo der Bartel seinen Most hohlt...
Aber bist ja noch jung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

Tz tz tz nur weil ich weil Weihnachten ist Mitleid mit dir hatte und dir auch mal a paar Spiele gewinnen lassen hab, am Oko das Monstergap geflusht (Erstbefahrung + alles super geklappt) hab und nur wegen nichtigkeiten 1x hingefallen bin wegen der Freunde weißt ja was ich drüber denk


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

Achja bin grad dabei die 1. Prototyplampe zusammenzubasteln. 

Gehäuse hab ich heute bekommen 

Bilder folgen !


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Achja bin grad dabei die 1. Prototyplampe zusammenzubasteln.
> 
> Gehäuse hab ich heute bekommen
> 
> Bilder folgen !



mit P7?


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Dezember 2008)

hatte leider kein Stativ dabei.
Heute wars fast ein wenig anstrengend. 4 Grad und bin laufend durch den festgetrampelten Schnee durchgebrochen - teilweise hab ich dann in der waagerechten schieben müssen :kotz: . aber es ist keiner vorbeigekommen, der das hätte beobachten können....
bin dann zum abschluss noch mal die skipiste runter. die war dann wenigstnes so steil, dass ich nimmer stecken geblieben bin.
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> mit P7?



Nee bin diesmal kurzfristig auf Cree Q5 umgestiegen. event sind die noch nen Tick heller als die P4. P7 hab ioch ich noch nicht getraut, sind ja rel. neu raus und ähneln von der Wärmeabgabe eher ner Glühlampe als ner LED und Glühlampen sind bald verboten!!! 

Hier mal n paar Bilder und dann natürlich mal noch n paar Beamshoots


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

Und hier die Beamshoots nicht nach IBC oder wie auch immer. Also nicht vergleichbar.

Virgo 4Q5 mit max 1000mA unterteilt in Level 1 bis Level 5 

Die Hecke ist ca 16 m entfernt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Dezember 2008)

hmm, sieht wohl so aus, als hätte der stefan frei?

ach-psssst-soll ich euch was sagen? ich hab fei mal wieder nach hause gefunden 

hmmm, aber ohne lampe..


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2008)

Schön, schön 
Bist aber ganz schön früh aufgestanden um die zusammenzubauen...noch bevor es hell wurde

@TvH: wie kann man den bei der Matsche Rad fahren....da bekommt man doch ganz dreckige Griffe

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Dezember 2008)

@Stawold_Bou

was macht eigentlich deine hand?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Dezember 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Stawold_Bou
> 
> was macht eigentlich deine hand?



hey speedy! einwandfrei!! leicht deformiert aber funktioniert fast besser als vorher!! ...fast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schön, schön
> Bist aber ganz schön früh aufgestanden um die zusammenzubauen...noch bevor es hell wurde
> 
> @TvH: wie kann man den bei der Matsche Rad fahren....da bekommt man doch ganz dreckige Griffe
> ...



Japp, musste das ganze ja irgendwie testen wennst dunkel draussen ist


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2008)

hmm ... wie lange dauert die lampe für uns normalsterbliche noch? schön langsam is der winter rum ... dann will ich sie nimmer


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja ja.... Ich hoff mal dass sie bis im Januar dann fertig ist. Kommt jetzt weng drauf an wie schnell Reichelt und Co das zeug liefert.

Wollt nicht bevor ich es probieren konnte für hunderte von Euro kleinteile und Leds kaufen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Dezember 2008)

@stefan: bist du unter die lampenbauer gegangen?
ich ab ja alles verpasst


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja des ist ja schon des 2. Model.

Die erste ist die Quasar 7P4. Jetzt wirds ne Virgo 4Q5. 

Hier mal die Quasar


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wie lange dauert die lampe für uns normalsterbliche noch?



Keine Angst für die Anderen gibts die auch net eher...zumindest hab ich auch noch keine

Und meine heißt aber net Virgo....da fällt mir doch gleich ein Wortspiel ein.
Fürs Schpeihsi kannst du sie ja V[W]ürgo nennen




> @Stawold_Bou
> 
> was macht eigentlich deine hand?



Du hast aber net AHS 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2008)

so morgen bin ich wieder im lande ... dann wird das wetter auch wieder gut


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ürgo nennen
> 
> G.



das mit dem würgo kommt darauf an wie lange das kabel von der helmlampe ist...

und die griffe waren nie ganz weis!
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2008)

> und die griffe waren nie ganz weis!
> tim




Ganz weiß...der Vogel ist ja auch leicht gelblich cremefarben.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Dezember 2008)

Welcher Vogel? Komm! Gib den Vögeln eine Chance!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so morgen bin ich wieder im lande ... dann wird das wetter auch wieder gut



ja, in regensburg

obwohl, ich bin ja auch da-wie war das mit minus*minus?...


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

mhm ski fahren geht zur zeit eh nimmer


----------



## franzam (23. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja ja ja.... Ich hoff mal dass sie bis im Januar dann fertig ist. Kommt jetzt weng drauf an wie schnell Reichelt und Co das zeug liefert.
> 
> Wollt nicht bevor ich es probieren konnte für hunderte von Euro kleinteile und Leds kaufen



baust Du die in Serie? Da hätt ich als Lampenfetischist auch Interesse


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> baust Du die in Serie? Da hätt ich als Lampenfetischist auch Interesse



Naja des problem ist dass alles gehäuse schon vergeben sind. Vielleicht machen wir ja nochmal ne 2. Serie dann denk ich auf jeden fall an dich.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Dezember 2008)

ne 350 X 2,80 er fox feder hat net zufällig wer rumliegen? brauch ich...

des deprimiert mich jetzt voll, weil der stefan mit seinem beruflichen wissen auch im richtigen leben was anfangen kann.

oder kann ich von einem eurer bikes eine 3D-Modell messen? is doch käse...


----------



## franzam (23. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ne 350 X 2,80 er fox feder hat net zufällig wer rumliegen? brauch ich...
> 
> des deprimiert mich jetzt voll, weil der stefan mit seinem beruflichen wissen auch im richtigen leben was anfangen kann.
> 
> oder kann ich von einem eurer bikes eine 3D-Modell messen? is doch käse...



wie sagt man -häst was gscheits glernt 



würd mich aber freuen, wenn ich ein 3D Modell messen könnte ( und auch davon leben )


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2008)

naja ... ohne strom läuft halt nix ...

und nen schlechter elektriker is immer noch nen guter schlosser


----------



## franzam (23. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ... ohne strom läuft halt nix ...
> 
> und nen schlechter elektriker is immer noch nen guter schlosser




bin aber nicht mal Elektriker...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Dezember 2008)

aber ich hab in den ferien mal als schlosser gearbeitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2008)

Ahh, kaum ist man auf kommt die Sonne gerade raus.
Und Strom ist voll unwichtig. Heutzutage läuft eh alles mit Kompiutern.


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Dezember 2008)

@ Lampentechniker Q
bei ner Zweitserie denk mal an mich.....tappe bisher im Dunklen.
Sonst darfst nicht mehr auf die linke Spur 




OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ... ohne strom läuft halt nix ...
> 
> und nen schlechter elektriker is immer noch nen guter schlosser




.....Elektriker ist kein Beruf sondern eine Art Kunst-Hobby! das man währen den Kaffeepausen vorzugsweise in Rohbauten ausübt,
dort die Lehrrohre in abstrakten Formen und nie geahnten Winkeln in die Wand klatscht, stets kluge Sprüche aufsagt, wenn durch dieses Kunstwerk der kleingeistige Handwerker die Kabel nicht einziehen kann....bis er selber dann den Putz von der Wand haut um die Kabel eigenhändig einzuziehen....nach der Kaffeepause versteht sich  

und a schlechter Bäcker ist a guter Schweißer...kennt sich ja mit Hitze aus


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2008)

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2008)

so, ich fahr jetzt in Sachen Familie nach Böhmen.

Also:

Schöne Weihnachten wünsch ich Euch


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Dezember 2008)

Fröhliche Weihnachten nach Ostbayern 
oder sollte ich WestDDR schreiben


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ne 350 X 2,80 er fox feder hat net zufällig wer rumliegen? brauch ich...
> 
> des deprimiert mich jetzt voll, weil der stefan mit seinem beruflichen wissen auch im richtigen leben was anfangen kann.
> 
> oder kann ich von einem eurer bikes eine 3D-Modell messen? is doch käse...



ne 350x2.80 Feder bekommst grad günstig in der Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg.
Einfach mal anrufen und schicken lassen.
Joe hat ne gebrauchte rumfliegen.

400x2.75 hab ich grad zweimal neben mir liegen.
Einmal in Stahl von Progressive 
und einmal in Titan von NukeProof auf nem PUSH tuned DHX 5.0 für mein Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2008)

War wohl das Christkind beim Batmän

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Fröhliche Weihnachten nach Ostbayern
> oder sollte ich WestDDR schreiben



heh, wir waren die letzt Bastion, die euch gegen die boesen Klassenfeinde aus dem Osten verdeidigt hat. 
Ausserdem, wenschon dann West-Nordwestboehmen
WestDDR ist eher Hessen


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> heh, wir waren die letzt Bastion, die euch gegen die boesen Klassenfeinde aus dem Osten verdeidigt hat.
> Ausserdem, wenschon dann West-Nordwestboehmen
> WestDDR ist eher Hessen



Na dann halt Südsachsen .... oder Vogtland-Süd, auf jeden Fall für die HO's 

Wie wir die *W*aldmenschen*U*nter*N*aturschutz einzuordnen haben, weiss ich net so recht ... der Schlagbaum am Seehausparkplatz wäre da schon angebracht.

Frohes Fest noch !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2008)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Na dann halt Südsachsen .... oder Vogtland-Süd, auf jeden Fall für die HO's
> 
> Wie wir die *W*aldmenschen*U*nter*N*aturschutz einzuordnen haben, weiss ich net so recht ... der Schlagbaum am Seehausparkplatz wäre da schon angebracht.
> 
> ...



jaja, alle ueber die oestlichen Landkreise laestern, aber hier biken wollen...
bin uebrigens nicht aus WUN


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> jaja, alle ueber die oestlichen Landkreise laestern, aber hier biken wollen...
> bin uebrigens nicht aus WUN



Bin zum Glück noch ganz knapp vor dem Schlagbaum beim Seehausparkplatz zuhause 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

Wei heißt es immer so schön...Man sollte Gott für alles Danken, sogar für einen Oberfranken

Poh, endlich mal wieder blauer Himmel draußen.

@Franzam: Gibts in Böhmen wohl auch I-Net...dachte da gibts nur Knödel in Scheiben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2008)

wo is blauer himmel??

dann muss es ja nur noch richtig kalt werden


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wo is blauer himmel??
> 
> dann muss es ja nur noch richtig kalt werden



Na, dann schau mal auf Wetteronline...besser kann es die nächsten 6 Tage garnet ausschauen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2008)

heut glaub ich gehts noch net?


----------



## franzam (25. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wei heißt es immer so schön...Man sollte Gott für alles Danken, sogar für einen Oberfranken
> 
> Poh, endlich mal wieder blauer Himmel draußen.
> 
> ...



ja, s I-Net is sogar schneller als daheim
geht Sa was? da soll ja bei blauen Himmel auch noch alles gefroren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist es auf jedenfall noch zu ungemütlich,naß und ungefroren.

Bis Samstag wird die Lage aber bestimmt ganz gut...mal abwarten.

@Emän: Hmmh...der Stefan hat bestimmt irgendwelchen schnöden Weihnachtsfeiertagfamilienbesuchsteß.
Wie wäre es denn später, so um ca. 15:30Uhr mit einer runde Billiardtraining in Mak.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

@Eman: Der Andy fährt heute...hmmmh...jetzt bin ich am überlegen??
Fährst du auch mit?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2008)

japp ... bin dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

Der Andy hat auch mal dem Messerharry bescheid gegeben, der ist ja in Bad Alterleutebad stationiert...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

Pohh...kleine rund. Man bin ich fertig.
Voll die Todesrunde mit fast 40km und 780Hm´s bei kontinuirlich minus 2 Grad 4h ohne Pause mit ständig schleichendem Platten durchs Ausland.
Aber die beiden Dh-Stecken müssen wir auf jedenfal mal mit dem Dh-Bike (und Autoanfahrt) richtig ausprobieren

Hier der höchste Punkt der Tour, müßte einer der vielen Bismarktürme in der Tscheche sein. Soweit ich mir des ohne Temperatur in den Händen und Sauerstoff im Kopf merken konnte.







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2008)

@Emän: Sag mal bescheid zu welcher Zeit du morgen vorhast unterwegs zu sein.
Vielleicht bin ich ja da mit einem anderen lifttauglichen Gerät unterwegs.
Dann kann ich nämlich mal die Viedoaufzeichnungselektronik mitnehemen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2008)

Ah den Turm kenn ich doch....

Hätt morgen nachmittag auch Zeit.

Was steht denn an?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2008)

@jörg ...
du willst skifahrn?

@stefan ... morgen müsst alles vereist sein ... könnt also ganz gut gehen ... auf rädern


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2008)

Also morgen doch rad fahren... :stress:

Mhm dann muss ich mal morgen eins wieder zusammen bauen oder ich fahr mitn Kona...
Hab nämlich zur Zeit 2 Bikes in Einzelteilen hier rum liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh...kleine rund. Man bin ich fertig.
> Voll die Todesrunde mit fast 40km und 780Hm´s bei kontinuirlich minus 2 Grad 4h ohne Pause mit ständig schleichendem Platten durchs Ausland.
> Aber die beiden Dh-Stecken müssen wir auf jedenfal mal mit dem Dh-Bike (und Autoanfahrt) richtig ausprobieren
> 
> ...



so hoch seit ihr da doch nicht 

wie weit unten seit ihr denn gestartet?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2008)

Dabei bin ich noch voll am überlegen ob ich die Talas R oder die VAN R einbasteln soll?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Dezember 2008)

@jörg:  hmmm, niad schlecht...

hmm, macht doch mal für morgen was aus, aber rechtzeitig, weil ich hab das "kein-auto" problem, also muss ich mich rechtzeitig um problemlösung kümmern...

grüße, da otti


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Dezember 2008)

@stefan: nochmal "hä?" seit wann stehtn da ein spicy in deinem fahrradgewürzregal?

ich krieg doch wohl echt nix mehr mit...


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich noch voll am überlegen ob ich die Talas R oder die VAN R einbasteln soll?
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Talas RC 2


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> wie weit unten seit ihr denn gestartet?




Etwas unterhalb Meereshöhe.



Also mich bringt heute keiner auf ein Rad um wo hochzufahren.
Meine Beine fühlen sich immernoch an wie eine ausgequetschte Banane.
Aber bei -10° am Oko dürfte zumindest alles gefroren sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Talas RC 2



Van R...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

hmmm, klingt nach ner kaffeepause beim jörg ?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2008)

stonewood müsst ganz gut gehen auch ... okopf is heut chaos denk ich mal


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

ja hmm-solln wir des machn?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2008)

spikes hast?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2008)

ach mist, hab da irgendwie was durcheinander gebracht  sind noch zum essen eingeladen und bis ich dann wieder weiter komm... Hab zudem meine mühle a noch nicht fertig  morgen dann.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

neeeee!!!!!

ich werd, wenn, dann auch vo daheim aus losradln...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

@Emän: Fallste danach noch Kraft hast...nach 17Uhr dürfte nichts mehr los sein.

@Betrugsfan: Mir entgeht nichts

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2008)

1700 ist es dunkel  ... was genau für nen hintergedanken du da hast is mir net ganz klar


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2008)

@staowold ... erst morgen dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

@eMan:kömma machen! was ganz klitzekleines mach ich zwar eventuell, aber nur weil ich am unfitesten bin. also dann morgen?!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 1700 ist es dunkel  ... was genau für nen hintergedanken du da hast is mir net ganz klar



Des ist ganz einfach. Wenn du eh schon fertig vom Standartfahren bist könnte man noch einmal auf den Oko hoch (evtl. teilweise schieben) nur um zu testen ob die Lifttrasse funktioniert.
Damit man tagsüber dann kein Desaster erlebt..
Übriegens wars gestern auch dunkel

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> was ganz klitzekleines mach ich zwar eventuell, aber nur weil ich am unfitesten bin. also dann morgen?!



 wehe du bist net unfitter wie ich

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> wehe du bist net unfitter wie ich
> 
> G.



hehe-wirst scho sehn ich behaupt nämlich dass ich MEGA-ultra-unfit bin!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des ist ganz einfach. Wenn du eh schon fertig vom Standartfahren bist könnte man noch einmal auf den Oko hoch (evtl. teilweise schieben) nur um zu testen ob die Lifttrasse funktioniert.
> Damit man tagsüber dann kein Desaster erlebt..
> Übriegens wars gestern auch dunkel
> 
> G.


 
steinwald und okopf is jetzt net grad aufm weg


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Betrugsfan: Mir entgeht nichts
> 
> G.



Ja ja aber ich glaub nicht dass da was draus wird.  aber mal sehen. 
Morgen bin ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichlegt a wieder mit dabei! Bei was auch immer  
SvH


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @stefan: nochmal "hä?" seit wann stehtn da ein spicy in deinem fahrradgewürzregal?
> 
> ich krieg doch wohl echt nix mehr mit...



Naja des gabs halt recht günstig so dass ich es unmöglich stehen lassen konnt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

@stefan: ah-verstehe  guad,guad...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Betrugsfan: Mir entgeht nichts
> 
> G.




Meld dich mal wieder mit deinem Zweitnamen an und les deine PN´s

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sungirl (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
was ist denn jetzt morgen?
Wo und wann?
Bin wieder in Bayern, sie haben mich wieder reingelassen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

@sungirl:irgendwas is zumindest morgen. wir suchen morgen meine kondition. die muss sich wohl irgendwo im keller verkrochen haben. und kommt nicht mehr raus.
dann fall ich jetzt um und steh vor morgen nicht mehr auf...


----------



## sungirl (26. Dezember 2008)

Und ich futtere jetzt noch das 2. und 3. Stück MohnKäseStreuselKuchen,
das meine Mutter mir mitgegeben hat, damit ich morgen STARK bin.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

MAMAAAAA!!! les das mal! wo ist MEIN Mohnkäsedingskuchen??
zefix


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

Morgen ist noch weit hin und mein Rad ist kaputt, also zumindest eins davon ...hab aber schon das neue Teil in Auftrag gegeben.

Jetzt wird erstmal ein Flasche RR Wein geöffnet, auch so gut wie Mohnstreußelkäsekuchen

@Emän: Weißt du wieviel Hm (bergauf natürlich) "Mountain of Hell" hat....und wohin hast du dich heute verschollen...Ski zum Bergauffahren ausprobiert??

G.


----------



## sungirl (26. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> MAMAAAAA!!! les das mal! wo ist MEIN Mohnkäsedingskuchen??
> zefix



Sag, gibst du mir bzgl. morgen Infos, 
der Jörg will mir nix sagen, der hat Angst vor mir,
kriegst auch das 3. Stück Kuchen!! ich habs noch nicht gegessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2008)

Was fährt man denn z.Z haftungsidealerweise?

Spikes oder ohne?

Wenn morgen was geht, gebt bescheid. Vielleicht bin ich bis morgen wieder halbwegs fit.
Vielleicht was wo man sich nicht schinden muss


----------



## sungirl (26. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn morgen was geht, gebt bescheid. Vielleicht bin ich bis morgen wieder halbwegs fit.
> Vielleicht was wo man sich nicht schinden muss



Oh, armer Mann.

Ich bin AUSGERUHT !!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2008)

@Armer Mann: Wennste auf die Berge raufwillst, dann Spikes wenn net normale Reifen.
Aber mein Tourenrad ist, bis ich mein Erstazteil hab, außer Dienst gestellt.

Werde morgen mal schauen das ich einmal auf den einfachsten Weg mein Koloßrad auf den Oko hiefe und dann nach Bigri den anspruchsvollsten Weg nach unten nehm...evtl mal meine Helmcäm teste.
Muß nämlich morgen noch Klettertraining auch machen und evtl. sogar Hallenwart spielen übernehmen, drum darf ich mich net übernehmen.
Aber fallst irgendwie alle da hochfahren, dann time ich des schon so das oben mal ein Käffchen geht.
Sollten ja doch bestmögliche Bedingungen herschen, egal wo man fährt.


G.


----------



## sungirl (26. Dezember 2008)

Ihr braucht wirklich keine Angst vor mir haben:
die Kette von meinem Bike ist verrostet,
der Schaltzug für hinter ist zu lang, es funktioniert nur jeder 2.Gang,
die Kette fällt nach innen vom größten Blatt der Kassette runter,
somit der Gang nicht fahrbar, der 2. auch nicht. 
Die Federgabel ist Schrott, weil federt nur aus am Anfang der Tour.
Der Sattel hat nen Riss, 
Aufgrund der Dreckschicht wiegt dasBike 2 kg mehr,
und in meinem Rucksack ist soviel Zeug, dass er ca. 4 kg wiegt, inkl. Schloss.
Also, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2008)

sungirl schrieb:


> Ihr braucht wirklich keine Angst vor mir haben:
> die Kette von meinem Bike ist verrostet,
> der Schaltzug für hinter ist zu lang, es funktioniert nur jeder 2.Gang,
> die Kette fällt nach innen vom größten Blatt der Kassette runter,
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du Dir eine guten Mechaniker suchen; ich glaub hier können einige doch ganz brauchbar schrauben...
Oder mal in was Neues investieren.

Aber meine Mary bräuchte zumindest auch mal das Waschen.


p.s.  "armer Mann " - ach tut das der wehleidigen Männerseele gut


----------



## sungirl (26. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du Dir eine guten Mechaniker suchen; ich glaub hier können einige doch ganz brauchbar schrauben...
> Oder mal in was Neues investieren.



Nee,nee, die Mechanikerin bin ich scho selbst, 
ich brauch da immer nur ein paar Tage bis ich mal hinlang.

Und mit dem Investieren: ich kann mich nicht entscheiden und 
ausserdem ist das Bike grad 1 Jahr und 52 Tage alt.
(Aber die Kassette ist schon hin.)


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht fährst Du einfach zuviel?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2008)

@sungirl: ou sorry-ich hab die letzten drei stunden verpennt. meine nicht-reaktion war net bös gmeint.
schaut so aus, als ob sich hier drin alles kurzfristig entscheiden wird, wer wo und wann fährt. morgen vormittag reinschaun und immer auf aktualisiern klicken.

hmm, oko,hmm. mit ohne spikes meinerseits. hmm. und autolos.
hmm, kann noch nix sagen. aber wenn ich nur zum stawold radl, geb ich in friedenfels schon an geist auf. hmmm, muss nochmal ein schläfchen halten, bis ich zu einer lösung komm


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2008)

Und was treibt ihr jetz heut...?...

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und was treibt ihr jetz heut...?...
> 
> G.



 bin leider immer noch nicht richtig fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2008)

ich werd okopf machen nachdem ich gestern keine zeit hatt ...

wenn wer kommt/mitwill oder sonstwas ... anrufen !


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2008)

hmm, ich schau mal, wann hier wieder ein auto in der einfahrt steht. wenns dann net zu spät is, fahr ich noch hinterher.
sonnenschein hätt ich eigentlich lieber...
hmmm, lust, wo bist du?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2008)

weiß ich selbst noch net  fahr wohl von der flecklseite aus  musst net zu früh kommen sonst stirbst nur


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2008)

Um wieviel Uhr fährste denn ungefähr los. Dann kann ich einschätzen wann ich ungefähr los muß um ein drittel von dem was du machst zu machen.
Werd aber dann auf der anderen Seite starten.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2008)

hmm, ich überleg grad, ob ein 13:30 eMan-zwischenstop-treffpunkt ratsam wär?
weil uns zu treffen wenn einer irgendwo is, wird schwierig werden.

dann ess ich jetzt mal was. sollt ich kommen schreib ich am eMan a sms.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2008)

um 1300 fahr ich los ... könntest also auf der anderen seite warten bis ich dort bin wo du losfährt .... musst mir nur schreiben wo das ist ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2008)

shit, hat sich grad erledigt, weil der voda as auto braucht.
mist. tut mir leid!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> um 1300 fahr ich los ... könntest also auf der anderen seite warten bis ich dort bin wo du losfährt .... musst mir nur schreiben wo das ist ...



Verdammt...zu späht. Hab eben meine Bikesachen die ich schon abfahrbereit komplett anhatte wieder ausgezogen und hab auf Indooraktivität umgeswitcht.
Weil ich dann doch net allein hoch wollte....hmmh.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2008)

@Eman: Erzähl mal wies ging in de Lifttrasse....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2008)

hmm, zumindest weiss ich jetzt, warum der eMan irgendwas von spikes gsagt hat...jaja


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2008)

in der lifttrasse war ich nicht ... die sieht optisch net so aus wie ichs mir gewünscht hätt... glaub net das die schön geht

aber die wanderwege sind ... nun sagen wir mal sehr interessant  ... der grosse vorteil jetzt is, das der schnee so hart ist, dass man fahren kann wo man will, also nix passiert wenn man net ganz trifft.

hochwärts is schon übel, da man nix schieben braucht. das schieben entlastet dann doch immer
bin 13:05 silberbergwerk - okopf - vogelherd - wieder zur rodelbahn hoch - rodelbahn entlang - skipiste - talstation bgrün - hoch über die obere ringloipe - okopf - nochmal das gleiche - okopf - fleckl - silberbergwerk 15:40 - 

2:40 ... also spart rundrumfahrn keine zeit zum direkt hochschieben (das flecklabenteuer dauert erfahrungsgemäß ca 35 Minuten, der Bgrünwahnsinn ziemlich genau ne stunde (gipfel bgrün gipfel)

geht morgen was?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

3mal Oko...sind ja über 1000Hm´s gewesen in 2:40
Jetzt bin ich ja schon vom Lesen total fertig für heut.
Warum meinste das die Lifttrasse noch net geht, wenn es sogar neben dem Trampelweg scheinbar funktioniert...oder schauts einfach unschön aus?
Kann man denn im Wald dann überall runter ohnr einzusinken?
Also evtl. auch den Einstiegsfelsen von der Lifttrasse runterfahren. Der hätte nämlich eine schöne Fotrm dazu zu Zeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2008)

in der lifttrasse ist zumindest im mittelteil keine breite glatte spur zu erkennen. ich glaub da sind spuren vom lift ATV drin . also gehen würds wohl ... aber gibt eigentlich keinen grund da zu fahren.

ob man wirklich überall fahren kann weiß ich nicht ... aber der schnee ist generell sehr hart und man sollt deshalb vielleicht fast mit fullface fahrn

... musst ja keine >1000 hm mitmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> in der lifttrasse ist zumindest im mittelteil keine breite glatte spur zu erkennen. ich glaub da sind spuren vom lift ATV drin . also gehen würds wohl ... aber gibt eigentlich keinen grund da zu fahren.
> 
> ob man wirklich überall fahren kann weiß ich nicht ... aber der schnee ist generell sehr hart und man sollt deshalb vielleicht fast mit fullface fahrn
> 
> ... musst ja keine >1000 hm mitmachen



Ja, eine Gesichtsbremse könnte auf hartem unebenen Schnee weh tun
Willste heute wohl wieder auf den Oko hoch??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2008)

japp ... heut scheints sogar sonne zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

Wetter ist ja mal schon echt genial.
Hmmh...einmal von jeder Seite wäre evtl. für mich machbar...
In der Zeit wo ich einmal von Bigri aus hochschieb könntest du ja zweimal hochfahren.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2008)

hehe ... hochschieben dauert net länger ... hab ich das nicht geschrieben?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2008)

na mach mer halt ne zeit aus ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber die wanderwege sind ... nun sagen wir mal sehr interessant  ... der grosse vorteil jetzt is, das der schnee so hart ist, dass man fahren kann wo man will, also nix passiert wenn man net ganz trifft.
> 
> hochwärts is schon übel, da man nix schieben braucht. das schieben entlastet dann doch immer
> bin 13:05 silberbergwerk - okopf - vogelherd - wieder zur rodelbahn hoch - rodelbahn entlang - skipiste - talstation bgrün - hoch über die obere ringloipe - okopf - nochmal das gleiche - okopf - fleckl - silberbergwerk 15:40 -



hilfe?
irgendwie hört sich das so an, als ob haisbiiid-abfahrtswahnsinn auf euerm plan steht?!? ich geh mal davon aus, dass's ohne spikes nix is...

stefan?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2008)

ohne spikes ... schlecht zu sagen ... stellenweise sicher sehr sehr interesting


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm, dann überleg ich mal. daheimbleiben werd ich jedenfalls nicht.
eure tschechei-tour hört sich ganz interessant an. wenns nur lönger hell wär. schlesslich kann ich auf das mittagessen nicht verzichten


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2008)

na jörg ... was ist?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2008)

was treibtn der kistenbiker eigentlich? muss ma da mal was ausmachen?
steckt denn der?...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

So wies aussieht ist 13.30 Silbereisenbergerk heute angesagt.
Der Emän fährt schon mal vorher einmal hoch damit er net ganz so unterlastet ist.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> stefan?



Baut gerade die letzten Teile an sein Rad...wird aber fertig




> hehe ... hochschieben dauert net länger ... hab ich das nicht geschrieben?



Ja, eben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm, dann räum ich auch mal alles ins auto und komm auch mal zum bergwerk. dann fahr ich halt nur mit euch hoch und probier eventuell mal a ppar wege aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

Unglaublich aber wahr...mal wieder eine richtige Tour trotz der Kurzfristizität.
Und des Schraubens bis zur letzten Sekunde was zum ersten Rad mit Rohloff und Xt Schaltwerk geführt hat.







[/URL][/IMG]

Und dann gleich 2mal am Gipfel...






[/URL][/IMG]

Zum Glück hat uns der original Stawoldbur erst beim 2ten mal erwischt.
Sonst wäre es echt kritisch für ihn geworden...die Bigriabfahrt hat schon einen gewissen Anspruch mit Spikes...aber ohne wäre es nahezu unmöglich.
da sich die Hälfte der Gruppe fürs Schieben entschieden hat gibts auch Bilda.
Wer nur diese Kratzer reingemacht hat...also ich hab bremsen vermieden.






[/URL][/IMG]

Und auch wenns so aussieht, auf Schnee fahren war net. Die Linie war immer Eis...nach den Stufen.






[/URL][/IMG]

Also wir brauchen einen Winterlift für Fahrräder auf beiden Seiten runter

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

ja war schon a schöne runde heut mit nahezu perfekten bedingungen und auch ein wenig zwischenmenschliche aktion war dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2008)

Hauptsache der Wühlmauskuchen war gut...da hätte ich glatt 3 essen können

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Wühlmauskuchen war gut...da hätte ich glatt 3 essen können
> 
> G.



Ja der war lecker. 

 @ jörg. Ich brauch dann mal den kettenspanner von dir damit ich nicht mehr der weltweit einzige rohloff fahrer der mit xt schaltwerk bin.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Dezember 2008)

@jörg: (verspätete Reaktion) Neue Helmcam? wassn? Gib ma Video - und hattest du schon mal eine?
Tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2008)

sodala! jap, ich bin jetzt doch ganz froh, dass ich euch erst später erwischt hab war noch ganz schön, vor allem die sache mit dem zwischenmenschlichen 

ahh, und der kuchen!! schmackofatz!!

ah-und ich hab irgendwie nur noch zwei von vier kettenblattschrauben drangehabt. und ich hab mich noch gewundert warum da alles klappert und die gänge furter rutschen...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Wühlmauskuchen war gut...da hätte ich glatt 3 essen können
> 
> G.



Ja der war lecker. 

 @ jörg. Ich brauch dann mal den kettenspanner von dir damit ich nicht mehr der weltweit einzige rohloff fahrer der mit xt schaltwerk bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2008)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> @jörg: (verspätete Reaktion) Neue Helmcam? wassn? Gib ma Video - und hattest du schon mal eine?
> Tim



Nö, keine neue. Immer noch die normale bei der die Befestigungsverstellung noch optimiert werden muß.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2008)

schöne pics ... fast optimale bedingungungen auf jedenfall


----------



## Messerharry (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi, war grad im Mediamarkt und hab mit ´nen WEB´N´WALK STICK für´s Lappy geholt.
Ist doch shit ohne i-net im Urlaub.
Leider war´s gestern zu spät als ich Jörg´s SMS bekommen hab, war schon unterwegs(zu Fuß).
eman hab ich auf´n 5*DH getroffen.

Hab heut früh mit Andy telefoniert und auf morgen(Dienstag) mal Radfahren ausgemacht, wo ist noch offen.

Spike Radsatz hab ich grad reingesteckt.

Fall´s Andy meine Tel.nr. wieder falsch speichert, hier nochmal: 
0171-8260868

Freitag fahr ich wieder Heim, vorher muß noch a bisl was gehn.
Wegen mir Di,Mi,Do volles Programm.


----------



## Messerharry (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, irgendwer online?
Oder sprecht ihr nicht mit Ausländer!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Stick scheint ja sogar in Bad Alterleutebad zu funktionieren
Meiner hier in Kemnath geht auch.
Morgen komm ich def. net zum Biken.
Übermorgen hängts stark davon ab wenn ich in der Früh von der Arbeit heimkomm...usw.
Verdammt, hätte meine Maus auch mitnehmen sollen...

G.


----------



## Messerharry (29. Dezember 2008)

Bin ja auf der Rückseite vom Hotel Alterleutebad in den Apartements eingeloggt.
Heute im Mediamarkt haben die auf Anfrage wegen hotspot in der Umgebung gesagt,daß im Hotel einer sein sollte.
Der aber dann nur im Hotel funzt, hintendran hat der Lappy ohne den Stick nichts gefunden.

Dann bist du aber am Donnerstag am Start, oder?

Kuck doch mal ob nicht irgendwo eine Ratte rumrennt. nimmst halt die.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2008)

Bis ins nächste Jahr denke ich doch jetzt noch net voraus
Im Mäc in Mak müßte ein HotSpot sein, da gibts sogar billigen Kaffee

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (29. Dezember 2008)

welche reifen mit spikes fahrt ihr ?


----------



## TimvonHof (30. Dezember 2008)

schwalbe ice spiker - relativ guter Preis bei akzeptablem Gegenwert.
Die Nokian sind besser und haben einen guten Durchlagschutz - kosten aber auch das doppelte 

Ich denk mit den Ice Spikern bist Du bei moderatem Fahrverhalten und XC ganz gut. Wenn Du dem Jörg oder gar dem Eman hinterher willst und nicht nur gelegentliche DH Einlagen hast dann solltest Du aber richtig aufrüsten - und Ersatzspikes gleich mit bestellen....
Tim


----------



## Messerharry (30. Dezember 2008)

Ice Spiker Pro, weil leichter und mehr Spikes(361).
Heute 1300 Forsthaus-> Köseine und so weiter.
Andy,Ich evtl. wenn der Andy telefonisch erreicht der Eman.
Und wer von den Jungs und Mädel´s noch Lust hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2008)

Na, dann mal viel Spaß.
Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja sogar über den Weg, bin da nämlich heute zu Fuß unterwegs.

G.


----------



## Messerharry (30. Dezember 2008)

Deinen Trapo mit Banane am Spiegel ham wer gesehen.
Zum ersten mal mit Spikes ist schon unheimlich wieviel Grip die haben.
Morgen O-kopf hinten und vorne???
Wer macht mit?
So ca. 1300 Treffpunkt ist noch auszumachen.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2008)

wär evtl dabei da es ja bei mir heut dann doch nimmer geklappt hat


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, dann mal viel Spaß.
> Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja sogar über den Weg, bin da nämlich heute zu Fuß unterwegs.
> 
> G.



Bouldern? hm-friern dir da niad die finger weg?

hat net noch jemand spikereifen für zwei tage??
ich riskiers aber bestimmt trotzdem nochmal ohne, am wochenend


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2008)

Sind noch drann.

@Messerhenry: Hab beim Zurrücklaufen über den Kaiserfels auch eure Spuren gesehen...also wahrscheinlich eure.

2mal Oko wird mir für morgen wohl zuviel, besonders hab ich keine Lust mit meinem Kolossosbike hinterherzuwürgen...bähh

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Bouldern? hm-friern dir da niad die finger weg?
> 
> hat net noch jemand spikereifen für zwei tage??
> ich riskiers aber bestimmt trotzdem nochmal ohne, am wochenend



Ein stück spikereifen hätt ich noch rum liegen. Dient als spike spender.  aber frag doch mal den andi des glaub ich hat noch nen satz zum verkaufen über.


----------



## Messerharry (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Stawold Bua:
Am 1. wollen der Andi, Peter und Ich und wer sich sonst noch einfindet nochmal in die CZ vom Andi aus.
Er meinte du wolltest beim nächsten mal mit,dort brauchst du keine Spikes.
Am Oko und Köseine gehts nicht OHNE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (31. Dezember 2008)

Definitiver Termin für heute.
1300 Silbereisenbergwerk´s Parkplatz.
Stefan, Eman, M.-harry  ---  wer noch?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2008)

Zu anstrengend mit euch.
Vielleicht fahr ich euch um 14Uhr mal entgegen...des könnte zeitlich klappen.
Ihr fahrt doch rauf Bigri runter und dann wieder rauf...und dann zum Hänky?

Puhh...bin jetzt erstmal froh das mein Internet noch geht. Nach dem ersten Fehlversuch meine W-Dings Box anzukoppeln

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @ Stawold Bua:
> Am 1. wollen der Andi, Peter und Ich und wer sich sonst noch einfindet nochmal in die CZ vom Andi aus.
> Er meinte du wolltest beim nächsten mal mit,dort brauchst du keine Spikes.
> Am Oko und Köseine gehts nicht OHNE!



hey Servus!!
jetzt hab ichs grad erst gelesen. am 1, puh, des is ja schon morgen.
aber ja, da will ich eigentlich unbedingt mit aber ich hab grad besuch, da weiss ich nicht, wie ich des händeln kann.

ich überleg nochmal. schreibst du noch, wo und wann? ich sag bescheid ob ich komm. wenn wirklich, kann ich mir an andi sei nummer besorgen (hab ich sowieso, glaub ich...)


----------



## Messerharry (31. Dezember 2008)

am besten rufst den Andy an, es geht sowiso bei ihm los.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2008)

Juhuuu.....


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhuuu.....



.....der 3333 Beitrag

G.


----------



## Messerharry (31. Dezember 2008)

doppelposter!!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....der 3333 Beitrag
> 
> G.



mist!! und ich habs seit drei tagen scho im hinterkopf!!! doppelposter!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2008)

genau. Doppelt doppelposter... 
Und dann ist die quersumme von 3333 auch noch 3  

Guten rutsch an alle

SvH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2008)

@staawold. Was treibst du heut?

SvH


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2008)

War gar keine Doppelpost, hab mich lediglich zitiert...gell Dr. Q 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2009)

frohes neues jahr euch allen.


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> frohes neues jahr euch allen.



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen
Ein gesundes und frohes neues jahr!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2009)

Des neue Jahr geht ja schon wieder nur mit Spamposter an...tsss.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @staawold. Was treibst du heut?
> 
> SvH



ou sorry, des hab ich jetzt gar nicht gesehn muss wohl gleich dananch ausgeschaltet haben.

Guads nais joa aich allen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (1. Januar 2009)

A guats neis an alle die ich kenn und an die anderen au.

Ob heut CZ geht weis ich noch net, muß mal fonieren.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2009)

hey! ja-phon doch mal ich komm net durch??!?!

und mir gehts auch noch net so gut


----------



## Messerharry (1. Januar 2009)

komm au net durch.
Hab den Peter angerufen er gibt mir bescheid wenn er den andy ereicht hat.
ich schreibs dann hier rein.


----------



## Messerharry (1. Januar 2009)

Sch***e jetzt bin ich au en Doppelposter.

1330 bein Andy an der Firma für alle CZ Mitfahrer.

Spikes brauch man dort  nicht gehen nur kaputt.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Sch***e jetzt bin ich au en Doppelposter.
> 
> 1330 bein Andy an der Firma für alle CZ Mitfahrer.
> 
> Spikes brauch man dort  nicht gehen nur kaputt.



japp, hab'n auch erwischt!

komm!...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2009)

Viel Spaß...bin gerade aus Sonnenmangel wieder heimgekommen

Hab eben erfahren das ich gestern am Sungirl vom Oko runter am 5* Dh vorgbeigefahren bin ohne es zu merken....
...bin ja fast schon Emänmäßig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2009)

japp ... um 9:00 war Sonne am okopf und es schien ein traumhafter tag zu werden ... dann aber kam der nebel ...

aber wenigstens niemand am lift und piste war gar net mal so schlecht bis mittag


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... um 9:00 war Sonne am okopf und es schien ein traumhafter tag zu werden ... dann aber kam der nebel ...
> 
> aber wenigstens niemand am lift und piste war gar net mal so schlecht bis mittag



war doch dann später so 13:30Uhr auch noch mal Sonne am Gipfel.
Wieviel 100 mal biste denn gefahren?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2009)

sonne am gipfel war immer mal wieder ... 

bis 1300 ski dann 1,5 mal Bgrün

morgen ruhetag


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2009)

so sers!  ich würd jetzt gern schreiben, dass ich irgendwie überlebt hab, aber ich wart lieber mal ab, ob ich morgen auch wieder aufwach.
eine todestour und mann sind die drei fit!!! 

ansonsten: sehr schön und sehr interessant. was die da drüben haben, an möglichkeiten und bestehendem, obwohl öfters mal ziemlich unnachvollziehbar und martialisch ausgeführt, aus bautechnischer sicht.

gut, dann lang ich mal in die steckdose, vielleicht kommen dann wider a paar lebensgeister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2009)

Ja, genau so gings mir das letzte mal bei der Tour auch
Ist eigentlich schon fast frevel das ich net dabei war wenn du schon mal mitfährst
Ahh...da fällt mir gerade was ein....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2009)

ahh, ein nickerchen, ein hirschragout, ein rotwein, ein kaffe, jetzt kann ich ja dann wirklich ins bett... 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, genau so gings mir das letzte mal bei der Tour auch





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon fast frevel das ich net dabei war wenn du schon mal mitfährst


das find ich jetzt aber auch!!


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahh...da fällt mir gerade was ein....


ähm...ja, bitte?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so sers!  ich würd jetzt gern schreiben, dass ich irgendwie überlebt hab, aber ich wart lieber mal ab, ob ich morgen auch wieder aufwach.
> eine todestour und mann sind die drei fit!!!
> 
> ansonsten: sehr schön und sehr interessant. was die da drüben haben, an möglichkeiten und bestehendem, obwohl öfters mal ziemlich unnachvollziehbar und martialisch ausgeführt, aus bautechnischer sicht.
> ...


 
na ... hast ja überlebt ... du megaunfitter


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2009)

Hihi.

Werd heut auch mal pause machen nachdem ich mirs gestern auf da Kössaine so richtig besorgt hab...

Aber megageile Bedingungen zur Zeit!!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hihi.
> 
> Werd heut auch mal pause machen nachdem ich mirs gestern auf da Kössaine so richtig besorgt hab...
> 
> Aber megageile Bedingungen zur Zeit!!



Bist immer noch net Welanen
Telefon hat nimmer funktioniert...mußte doch wieder splitten
Haste eigentlich am 5te auch noch frei?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Januar 2009)

hmm, habts die nachrichtenn gsehn?? könnt wohl sein, dasses bald ne stvo und helmpflicht auf skipisten gibt  ou mann!


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist immer noch net Welanen
> Telefon hat nimmer funktioniert...mußte doch wieder splitten
> Haste eigentlich am 5te auch noch frei?
> 
> G.


Doch lanparty ist schon. Geht aber auch noch bis zum 6.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, habts die nachrichtenn gsehn?? könnt wohl sein, dasses bald ne stvo und helmpflicht auf skipisten gibt  ou mann!


Ja daran hab ich auch gedacht als ich die meldung gehört hab dass jetzt wieder die diskussionen beginnen bezüglich helmpflicht usw. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass sie des durch bringen und wenn ist mir auch egal da ich eh immer mit helm fahr


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, habts die nachrichtenn gsehn?? könnt wohl sein, dasses bald ne stvo und helmpflicht auf skipisten gibt  ou mann!



Du meintest wohl pivo.
Dann müssen alle langsamen ganz rechts fahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl pivo.
> Dann müssen alle langsamen ganz rechts fahren
> 
> G.





Was geht heut a weng?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2009)

hmm, ich hab noch a paar logistik-probleme... ne kranke freundin, die jetzt doch net snowboarden will, ne mutter die kein essen heimbringt und,und,und...
ich wollt schon noch was machen, bevors zurück in die hölle geht...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2009)

werd mal richtung kössaine düsen. Starte aber schon jetzt gleich weil ich hinten raus nimmer so viel zeit hab. Tour wird sein gipfel h weg hoch zum burgstein kaiser hoch zum gipfel und dann wieder warmduscher runter. Start ca. 1130


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Januar 2009)

@ Stawold -Bou

hier bin ich wieder.....ach Urlaub ist ja schon wieder rum.

Habe auch Lust auf was zu machen aber was???
Biketechnisch wird im Stawold nix sein (ohne Eisenräder)
Snowboard am Warmduscherhang zu Mehlmeisel wäre evtl. für heute Abend a Alt.

Keine Ahnung was zu tun und unfit und kalt ist es a noch...ich glaub i geh wieder ins Bett.

Mim Stefan fahren .....glaub das halt i ned aus aus....und Zeitproblem bis 1130 is a noch gegeben.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2009)

kleine rechnung. Aktelker zustand auf kössaine + keine spikes = tod


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2009)

....so auch auf

Hab ja nach oben raus auch keine Zeit...aber theoretisch könnte ich es ja sogar schaffen oben zu sei wenn du des 2mal oben bist...theoretisch

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ Stawold -Bou
> 
> hier bin ich wieder.....ach Urlaub ist ja schon wieder rum.
> 
> ...



ja leg Dir halt endlich mal a paar gscheite Winterreifen zu.

dann könntn mit uns mal wieder im Stoawold treffen. Pfaben Naturlehrpfad Platte usw. tät mich schon lang mal wieder drücken.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> werd mal richtung kössaine düsen. Starte aber schon jetzt gleich weil ich hinten raus nimmer so viel zeit hab. Tour wird sein gipfel h weg hoch zum burgstein kaiser hoch zum gipfel und dann wieder warmduscher runter. Start ca. 1130


 

zu spät gelesen 

geht morgen was?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zu spät gelesen
> 
> geht morgen was?



Gerade hats ihn hingehauen beim Bergaufbewegen.
Werd jetzt auch mal da rauf und mich um 13Uhr oben mim Stefan treffen um dann zu überprüfen ob die längste Eisbahn im Fichtel wirklich so glatt ist....


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2009)

Also wenn man da rauffährt wo man dann runterfahren muß kommen einen schon bedenken ob des denn gut geht
Irgendwie ist alles Eis und man weiß nie wie es wirklich haftet
Weil wenns weggeht dann richtig und da kann schnell mal eine Scheibe brechen
Aber dafür ist das Fußvolk nur links und rechts vom Weg







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ja leg Dir halt endlich mal a paar gscheite Winterreifen zu.
> 
> dann könntn mit uns mal wieder im Stoawold treffen. Pfaben Naturlehrpfad Platte usw. tät mich schon lang mal wieder drücken.



Tja da hast ein wahres Wort gut gesprochen.....werd doch mal zum Bikedealer müßen.

Aber welche??? bin ja kein Spitzenverdiener wie der Stefan und der Jörg..oder du.  Da werden die Schwalbe reichen müßen. 
Und a gescheite Kerze brauch i ja auch noch....oh man das schöne Weihnachtsgeld wieder alles weg


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wenn man da rauffährt wo man dann runterfahren muß kommen einen schon bedenken ob des denn gut geht
> Irgendwie ist alles Eis und man weiß nie wie es wirklich haftet
> Weil wenns weggeht dann richtig und da kann schnell mal eine Scheibe brechen
> 
> ...



Das kommt vom rasen!!! Ab an gewissen Alter sollte Mann ja vernünftig werden.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2009)

o' leck!!

@kistenbiker: hey servus! jaa, ich (wir) sind heut aa bloss per pedes am steinwald rum, spikes wärn scho schön, ab dem waldhaus oichiwats gehts owa ohne, waldlehrpfadmäßig! mal kucken, was morgen so is, is halt mein abreisetag...

ha, und dafür weiss ich, wo der jörg mal wieder zu silvester war, und wo ich mal wieder nicht an silvester war, aber dafür wie immer kurz zu spät als zweiter. nächsts jahr werd ich da aber auch raufgehn!!!


----------



## speedy_j (3. Januar 2009)

@jörg
was für handschuhe hast du denn da? halten die wirklich dauerhaft warm oder wird dein daumen recht fix kalt?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2009)

@speedy ... mit dem daumen hatt ich persönlich noch ne nen kälteprob  ... mehr schon finger

@stefan ... warum fährt man mitten am tag mit ner lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Tja da hast ein wahres Wort gut gesprochen.....werd doch mal zum Bikedealer müßen.
> 
> Aber welche??? bin ja kein Spitzenverdiener wie der Stefan und der Jörg..oder du.  Da werden die Schwalbe reichen müßen.
> Und a gescheite Kerze brauch i ja auch noch....oh man das schöne Weihnachtsgeld wieder alles weg



ich hab ah (bloß) schwalbe . die halten genauso.
was die Kerze betrifft würd ich die Niteflux Photon MAX nehmen- In GB gekauft gehts mit 210 Eus wie weit
Und außerdem, Weihnachtsgeld ist für Sachen die Spass machen 

Ach ja, tagsüber reichen mir noch dünne ungefütterte Handschuhe ( aber schon die mit langen Fingern)


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2009)

@Stawaldbur: Ach haste wohl meinen Eintrag am Felsen gelesen und des Lagerfeuer gesehen.
Hatte mich ja schon auf daheim rumsitzen und Wein trinken eigestellt.
Aber mußte im Internet in einem Unsinnigkeitsforum (weelife) jemanden ausfindig machen.
Und dadurch kam es dazu das ich doch noch in die Kälte auf den Berg ging

@Stawoldbur und Kisteradler: Die Schwalbe haben mit abstand des billigste Preisleistungverhältnis.
Wenn ihr da ein Angebot erwischt kommt ihr voll billig weg.
Gibt da 2 Varianten die ungefähr geich gut funktionieren...und die funktionieren ja net schlecht.

@Speedy: Mittlerweile fahre ich mit 2 Schichten Handschuhen. Mehr schichten sind immer noch besser wie jedes Hightechprodukt.
Daumen??...habe sonnst immer das Problem das mein Bremsfinger erkaltet.
Der andere Vorteil dabei ist wenn man ein Foto machen will irgendwo wo es richtig kalt ist kann man den dünnen Innenhandschuh anlassen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2009)

@ eman die lampe ist mir schon am donnerstag kaputt gegangen. Hab es nur gestern erst gemerkt.  Hatte sie im rucksack. 
Weiß nicht ob bei mir was geht. Wenn dann erst etwas später so ab 1315 evtl. Und wenn dann ohne lampe  

Ja die eiskanal bedingungen am warmduscher dh sind schon richtig eiskanalmäßig 

Ja die schwalbe sind für den preis schon echt gut. 

Svh


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2009)

ich glaub ich fahr heut gar net ... wetter is net so super


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2009)

Also doc Billiardspielen ihr Luschen
Oder eine Runde Skifahren evtl. bei Flutlicht.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2009)

jaja ... sagt die oberlusche


----------



## speedy_j (4. Januar 2009)

ok, dann hab ich wohl ein spezielles daumenkälteproblem. finger sind bei mir eigentlich nicht so kritisch. werd jetzt mal das innnenhandschuhkonzept in der praxis anwenden. hab mir aus vorsorge nämlich am freitag noch welche gekauft.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2009)

2 paar handschuhe is aber glaub ich in sachen bremsfeeling net so gut??


----------



## speedy_j (4. Januar 2009)

bremsfeeling ist ok, bei der flachen gegend hier gibt es eh nicht so viel zu bremsen.
aber wirklich einen merklichen unterschied hat der zweite handschuh nicht gebracht. vielleicht minimal besser. werde die nächsten tage mal mit einem anderen paar handschuh den gleichen test noch einmal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2009)

Also mit dem Daumen hab ich auch noch net so das Problem gehabt, eher auch mit dem Bremsfinger...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2009)

Der Außenhandschuh muß nur übergröß sein bzw. net zu eng, dann klappt des schon...auch mit der Bremsfeinfühligkeit.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Januar 2009)

heee-hab auch zwei paar handschuhe, also ein paar filigrane und ein paar normale bike-handschuhe;taugt einwandfrei, auch so wie's da jörg sagt: mit dem innern kann man schnell mal feinfühligkeits-sachen machen, ohne ganz ohne handschuhe dazustehn. 
nur zum nasenbohrn muss ich beide ausziehn!!

@jörg: frale-hab ich gesehn-plus rechtschreibfehler  naja-nöchstes jahr hau ich dich gleich mal an, stinkt mir schon, dass ich heuer net gleich auf dich zugekommen bin. aber kalt wars doch bestimmt trotzdem, ich war nur am weissenstein, und da hats ganz schön gezogen... ?!

und ansonsten mal viele schöne grüße an EUCH ALLE!!! ...so zwischendurch...mittlerweilen wieder aus diesem grindigem würzburg...


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ich hab ah (bloß) schwalbe . die halten genauso.
> was die Kerze betrifft würd ich die Niteflux Photon MAX nehmen- In GB gekauft gehts mit 210 Eus wie weit
> Und außerdem, Weihnachtsgeld ist für Sachen die Spass machen
> 
> Ach ja, tagsüber reichen mir noch dünne ungefütterte Handschuhe ( aber schon die mit langen Fingern)



@ franzam und jörg:

Ja die Schwalbe denke ich mal auch .....für die paar mal wo ich zum Eisradeln komm werden die reichen.

Bei der Kerze bin ich jetzt zu dem Entschluß gekommen, was am Auto gut geht auch am Radl gut gehen sollte.
Irgend was mit HID ....mal schauen wie das geht.

So und jetzt ab zum boarden an den Arber.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2009)

boarden, arber. Cool.

Was geht bei uns so weng? Jemand nen plan?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit Skiforn??...hat ja guten weichen Neuschnee

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: frale-hab ich gesehn-plus rechtschreibfehler  naja-nöchstes jahr hau ich dich gleich mal an, stinkt mir schon, dass ich heuer net gleich auf dich zugekommen bin. aber kalt wars doch bestimmt trotzdem, ich war nur am weissenstein, und da hats ganz schön gezogen... ?!



Ne, war recht angenehm. Dachte auch erst das man erfrieren würde, hatte aber 4 Lagen oben und unten an
Mußte die Jacke dann sogar immer offen haben.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit Skiforn??...hat ja guten weichen Neuschnee
> 
> G.



Okay dann skiforn am oko ab 12 e

Svh


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Okay dann skiforn am oko ab 12 e
> 
> Svh



Ok´e um 6 * 2  

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ franzam und jörg:
> 
> Ja die Schwalbe denke ich mal auch .....für die paar mal wo ich zum Eisradeln komm werden die reichen.
> 
> ...



würd ich Dir die empfehlen:

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2083

oder die:

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3872


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2009)

Dan empfehl ich dir auch welche.

http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=Lup...sb=&_trksid=m270.l1311&_odkw=lupine&_osacat=0

oder


http://cgi.ebay.de/2009-LUPINE-WILM...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Was anderes wie LED zu kaufen wäre heutzutage wie eine Glühbirne fürs Auto nehmen.

G.


----------



## S*P*J (5. Januar 2009)

sorry, darf mich mal kurz in die Lampendiskusion mit einmischen. Das beste Licht macht weder eine LED noch ein HID Brenner sondern eine Halogenbrenner ala Nightmare oder Osram IRC. Die Lichttemp. ist viel wichtiger auf Trails als dieses weisse kontrastarme LED und HID Licht....die beste Lampe wo es für MTB die nicht Waldautobahn oder Strasse fahren die Nightmare PRO


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf die LED Lampe an....die können im Gegensatz zu HDI auch schon gut Glühlampenlicht simulieren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2009)




----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> sorry, darf mich mal kurz in die Lampendiskusion mit einmischen. Das beste Licht macht weder eine LED noch ein HID Brenner sondern eine Halogenbrenner ala Nightmare oder Osram IRC. Die Lichttemp. ist viel wichtiger auf Trails als dieses weisse kontrastarme LED und HID Licht....die beste Lampe wo es für MTB die nicht Waldautobahn oder Strasse fahren die Nightmare PRO



selbst wenn sie von lupine ist, würd ich für ne Halogenlampe keine 400  ausgeben. dann schon lieber  mit der Osram Decostar selber bauen und mit 16v fahren


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> selbst wenn sie von lupine ist, würd ich für ne Halogenlampe keine 400  ausgeben. dann schon lieber  mit der Osram Decostar selber bauen und mit 16v fahren



@all   Danke für die Vorschläge 

ja da tun sich Grundsatzdiskusionen auf.
Die Lupinen sind schon echte Hammer-Teile aber lassen sich das auch ganz gut bezahlen.

Decostar an Überspannung hätte ich schon fast selber gebaut.....hat aber das Problem mit dem Akkus.  30W 24° IRC an Überspannung saugt den Akku schnell aus. LIPO Akku selber bauen ist mir auch zu heiß....vor allem wenn er dann abbrennt.

LED-Lampe entweder kaufen oder teuer zahlen....weil mit elektrik(er) stehe ich auf dem Kriegsfuß.

Und 800 Ocken für a Lupin mit 1200 LM für die paar mal wo ich abends noch fahren könnte stehen in keiner Relation zueinander.

Die HID bringt ,laut inet, 1800 LM und ist soweit durch den aufgebauten Ballast eigentlich narrensicher....
werd die mal testen und wenn das nix gescheites ist, dann muß wohl doch mal a LED her.....
Der Stefan hat ja noch eine mit Glasschaden. 


Arber im Januar 09.
1.869.468 Leute die sich mit dir über 50cm hohe Buckeln zwischen den Eisplatten durchschmeißen. 
Überall Petzten wennst mal  quer durch den Wald fährst.
Tchechen - Knoblauch - Sport - Gondel......besch***** Kombination.

Aber war mal echt lustig und die Schnitzel gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (6. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @all   Danke für die Vorschläge
> 
> ja da tun sich Grundsatzdiskusionen auf.
> Die Lupinen sind schon echte Hammer-Teile aber lassen sich das auch ganz gut bezahlen.
> ...



wenn wir mal zusammen nachts unterwegs sind, bring ich meine niteflux LED und meine nightpro extreme HID mit. 
Ich find man sollte eh 2 dabei haben - eine am Helm und eine am Bike.

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die öfters mal eine erden


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt auf die LED Lampe an....die können im Gegensatz zu HDI auch schon gut Glühlampenlicht simulieren.
> 
> G.


 
interessante theorien ... der subjektive Eindruck mag wohl passen, vom Spektrum gesehen aber trotzdem immer noch weit daneben.

Der LED gehört aber im kleinen Leistungsbereich so oder so die Zukunft ...



> sorry, darf mich mal kurz in die Lampendiskusion mit einmischen. Das beste Licht macht weder eine LED noch ein HID Brenner sondern eine Halogenbrenner ala Nightmare oder Osram IRC. Die Lichttemp. ist viel wichtiger auf Trails als dieses weisse kontrastarme LED und HID Licht....die beste Lampe wo es für MTB die nicht Waldautobahn oder Strasse fahren die Nightmare PRO


 
bei gleicher lumenzahl is Halogen durch das natürlichere Spektrum sicher vorn ... ganz sicher aber nicht mehr wenn man mit HID oder LED erheblich mehr lumen erreichen kann.

Die Lupine HID is durch die geringe Leistung (11W) nie sinnvoll gewesen, da HID in dem Leistungsbereicht nicht gut arbeitet und keine gute Lichtausbeute bringt.

meine 21W HID befindet sich jetzt leider schon letzten Lebensabschnitt und wird nimmer lang leben  (reflektor fast blind usw ...)


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2009)

> interessante theorien ... der subjektive Eindruck mag wohl passen, vom Spektrum gesehen aber trotzdem immer noch weit daneben.


 

Hab ich halt mal so geschrieben, weil dem Stefan seine so schon goldgelb und subjektiv warm leuchten im Gegensatz zu meiner

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2009)

ok 

daheim scheint die sonne oder? ....


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2009)

nööö net wirklich.

Ich brauch aber auch nooch mind einen oder 2 tage pause. War weng leicht krank und muss mich noch weng schonen


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2009)

Achja ne Reduzierhülse von 31,6 auf 27,2 hat niemand zufällig rum liegen wa??


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2009)

hmm ... könnt sein


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2009)

Würde auch eine Erweiterungshülse von 27,2 auf 31,6 gehen?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2009)

ne ... sicher net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (7. Januar 2009)

@ franzam

so dann kanns mal los gehen aber derzeit max. 2 Stunden.
Hab im Keller a paar rumliegende Teile zusammengebaut..... nen Akku vom Makita.....und siehe da es werde Licht.....na ja ein wenig Licht 











Nach 2 Stunden dauerleuchten im warmen Keller ist die Hallo-Birne doch glatt wieder rausgefallen 

Da muß i noch mal ran.....aber für ne 0  Lampe geht des schon a Zeit lang.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2009)

im moment ist es eh zu kalt für nightrides ...


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im moment ist es eh zu kalt für nightrides ...



Jep da kannst aber mal recht haben!
sch*** Kälte!!


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im moment ist es eh zu kalt für nightrides ...



wie mers nimmt:

ein Bekannter ist vorletztes Jahr über den gefrorenen Baikalsee  mit dem Bike 
gefahren.
bis -45°. und dann noch im Schlafsack pennen
Dazu ist es ja im Vergleich bei uns hier direkt homöopathisch warm


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wie mers nimmt:
> 
> ein Bekannter ist vorletztes Jahr über den gefrorenen Baikalsee  mit dem Bike
> gefahren.
> bis -45°. und dann noch im Schlafsack pennen



Des ist ja mal nichts besonderes.....über den gefrorenen kann ja jeder
Da ist bei 20 Grad plus und getaut schon komplizierter

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würde auch eine Erweiterungshülse von 27,2 auf 31,6 gehen?
> 
> G.



*schmunzel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würde auch eine Erweiterungshülse von 27,2 auf 31,6 gehen?
> 
> G.



Natürlich nicht!

Die würde ja dann vom Prinzip so aussehen!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Ne, Erweiterungshülsen sind grün.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2009)




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2009)

anscheinend haben wir grad ein winterloch


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Kein Wunder das es dann hier nimmer Wärmer wird.
Suchen wir einfach einen Schuldigen....der Stefan ist Schuld

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2009)

wie kalt ists im moment in bayerisch sibirien?

hier in rgbg bei meinem spielereiversuch mit datenaufzeichnung -11,35 ... minimum war um 08:03 mit -12,97 ... für regensburg schon arg kalt

hab nächste woche urlaub


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Nach aktuellen Angaben war es heute früh zwischen Weidenberg und Bayreuth -18,irgendwas Grad unwarm.
Jetzt gerade eben hats -14,4 Grad in Neusorg

Apropos nächste Woche....der Diskaparkplatz wo wir uns am Mittwoch treffen exestiert übtiegens nimmer

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2009)

is da jetzt nen schwarzes loch oder wie?


----------



## sungirl (9. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,

oberhalb meiner Haustür am Dachbalken waren heut früh -18,2°C.

Übrigens ihr Luschen:
bin gestern früh bei -16,9°C mit dem Bike nach BT geradelt,
übern Berch, 14 km,
aufm Berch wars nicht so kalt und 
im Osten wurde der Himmel schon rot.

Grüße
sungirl


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2009)

merkst net das das keinen interessiert was du hier schreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is da jetzt nen schwarzes loch oder wie?



Nein, da ist jetzt ein Netto Parkplatz
Haste auf Freecaster den Snow4Gross angegukkt.
Da wenn wir uns drauf eingelassene hätten

Und was biste denn wieder so böse...tsstss

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn man schon net zum Fahren kommt, hat man doch gleich mehr Zeit neue Teile ans Rad zu schrauben.
Hab heut Vormittag wieder ein neues Teil aus Amerika bekommen...und flucks wieder 200g leichter.
Hoffentlich hälts....Wird wohl bloß der Stefan erkennen??
Sollte 17,57 oder 17,56kg heißen....hmmh...irgendwie konnte man des daheim lesen auf dem Bild







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Januar 2009)

schöner Ofen...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

Kann man mit dem gescheiten Bildschirm a scho lesen 

Oh je oh je. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob die halten. Mir ists sofort auf gefallen!!!

Sind die des jetzt mit der Titanachse???


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Ne, Stahlachse und sogar recht Preisgünstig, drum der Versuch
Jetzt kann ich´s auch wieder lesen

@Bescheuert: Ist zur Zeit ne tolle Sache, so ein Ofen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

Ja wenn sie ein Jahr gehalten haben bestell ich mir a welche.
Machen die echt 200 g aus??


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie ein Jahr gehalten haben bestell ich mir a welche.
> Machen die echt 200 g aus??



Ja, wiegen genau nur 300g ...wie angegeben
Aber erstmal testen wie die Auflagefläche taugt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

dann sind es ja sogar mehr als 200 g schon in richtung 250 denk ich. Muss mal genau gucken was ich gewogen hab.

Und, für skiurlaub alle fit?

Svh


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

213g um genau zu sein!!!  net schleht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2009)

Könnten auch 310g wiegen....meine Waage springt ja immer so zwischen 10g hin und her...
Fit zum Skifahren....hmmmh...Definitionssache

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2009)

hmm wie schauts im wald aus? kann man mitm bike raus? is halt kalt ...

klar ... superfit zum skifahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2009)

Werd heute net zum Radfahren kommen....werd nur zu Fuß Querfeldeinwandern am Burgstein.
Irgendwie ist mir übel seit gestern Nacht, bzw. nach gestern Nacht
War noch zu lange auf und vorm Puter und mußte unbedingt diese Flasche noch leermachen.
Müßte aber radfahrtechnisch optimal fluksoieren

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (10. Januar 2009)

verf****!
War heute mal wieder snowkiten - musste doch die 11qm mal ausprbieren....
der Pulverschnee abseits der Pisten auf größeren Flächen geht leider bis runter zu Acker - hab mir meine Ski ganz schon ruiniert 
aber goil wars trotzdem.
Tim


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2009)

Trailnews: Also Burgstein wäre fahrbar
Wenn man den linken Labyumfahrungsweg oben reinfährt, der  durch den gefrorenen Boden in opimalen Fahrzustand ist muß mit mehreren längeren Eisübungspassagen rehnen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2009)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> verf****!
> War heute mal wieder snowkiten - musste doch die 11qm mal ausprbieren....
> der Pulverschnee abseits der Pisten auf größeren Flächen geht leider bis runter zu Acker - hab mir meine Ski ganz schon ruiniert
> aber goil wars trotzdem.
> Tim



Naja, jetzt hast schon nimmer des Problem net zu fahren weil du dir die Ski ruinieren könntest

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2009)

japp ... koesseine ging ganz gut ... aber nimmer so gut wie letzte woche da überall dieser sehr trockene schnee der sich nicht verdichtet drüber liegt ...

hab dein auto auf der luisenburg gesehen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2009)

hmm ... wie schauts heut aus? wer bock mal schneeberg zu probieren? oder sonstwas ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, es ist irgendwie nichts wirklich richtig hart und diese trockenen Kälte ist auch irgendwie der Lungentod.
Oh...man. Bin gestern erst um 2.OOUhr Nachts vom Klettern heimgekommen. Kathastrophe

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2009)

Mhm heut ist der 1.Tag an dem ich mich so fühle also könnte es doch noch was werden mit skiurlaub!

Will also heut noch nichts riskieren! 

@jörg du meinst wohl vom pizzaessen danach?!?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm heut ist der 1.Tag an dem ich mich so fühle also könnte es doch noch was werden mit skiurlaub!
> 
> Will also heut noch nichts riskieren!
> 
> @jörg du meinst wohl vom pizzaessen danach?!?



Nee, Körriwurst....russische Interpretation.
Pohh, warst du so krank...haste deine Schüsslersalze gegen Kälte wieder net genommen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2009)

Nee sooo krank war ich net, aber dauernd Kopfeh und Augenstechen und so zeug, also so Sachen die einem sagen wennst in Skiurlaub fährst kommst todeskrank nach hause!

Aber heut gehts ma wieder richtig gut!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee sooo krank war ich net, aber dauernd Kopfeh und Augenstechen und so zeug, also so Sachen die einem sagen wennst in Skiurlaub fährst kommst todeskrank nach hause!


 
na hauptsache den urlaub überlebt


----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> !
> 
> Aber heut gehts ma wieder richtig gut!




na wenigstens einer, dems gut geht.

bin grad am rebooten, hatte gestern einen leichten Systemabsturz
Wie sind denn die Bedingungen im Steinwald-Kösser?
Das flockige weiße Zeug das aufm Eis liegt verbessert nicht unbedingt den Grip, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee sooo krank war ich net, aber dauernd Kopfeh und Augenstechen und so zeug, also so Sachen die einem sagen wennst in Skiurlaub fährst kommst todeskrank nach hause!
> 
> Aber heut gehts ma wieder richtig gut!




Des letzte mal wo ich so Augenstechen hatte, da hatte ich beim Gießen zu tief in meinen Kaktus geschaut.

@Franzam: Des flockige weiße Zeug auf dem Eis verbessert den Grip schon gewaltig.
Nur des Problem ist das, daß man das Eis vorher net warnimmt.
So daß man noch mehr Grip vermutet und deswegen der Grip wieder schlechter als die angewendete Möglichkkeit ist, die man sich ausgewählt hat, um ein noch sicheres Fahrgefühl zu haben...und vieles mehr....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2009)

das weiße zeugs aufm eis verbessert den gripp nur ohne spikes ... mit spikes ist dieses zeug, da nicht verbunden mitm eis eher kontraproduktiv ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das weiße zeugs aufm eis verbessert den gripp nur ohne spikes ...



Hmmh....der Satz ist im Ansatz falsch. Oooooder willst du mir erzählen des weiße Zeugs hat Eigendenkvermögen und erkennt ob man Spikes fährt oder net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2009)

der satz stimmt so ... kann ja nix dafür wenn du es net verstehst ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


>


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2009)

@eman. Weißt schon diese mechaniker...


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Januar 2009)

Ja da muss ma scho Elektriker sein oder Mechatroniker


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

Kinder...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

Na Breddln schon gewachst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, habse gestern meinem Privatwachser gegeben

Man, hatte heute genau 2h Bett...um 3 rein um 5 raus in die Arbeit.
Dafür sah ich in Bayreuth die slowesten Fastfootarbeiter der Welt 


G.


----------



## franzam (13. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, habse gestern meinem Privatwachser gegeben
> 
> Man, hatte heute genau 2h Bett...um 3 rein um 5 raus in die Arbeit.
> Dafür sah ich in Bayreuth die slowesten Fastfootarbeiter der Welt
> ...



hast Du so langsam gschaut?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Na Breddln schon gewachst?


 
muss ich jetzt machen ...

war heut nochmal am okopf ... mal die felle ausprobieren ... der gripp ist schon faszinierend.

das erste mal lifttrasse hoch ... das zweite mal (nach halbtageskarte mitm lift) hat mich der querfeldeinvirus erwischt ... im unterholz mit ski is fast komplexer als mitm radl 

hmm ... morgen so wie letztes mal?


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

Ja so wie letztes mal. bis wann bist dann da?
Oder du könntest a am netto ausladen und dann dein auto her fahren und dann wieder mit hin. 

Wie du willst.

@ jörg wo treibst du dich denn dauernd rum??


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2009)

wann ich da bin .... hmm wann fahrn mer denn 

ok ... nachgeschaut ... 12:10 bei dir?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg wo treibst du dich denn dauernd rum??



Hmmmh....war gestern nach dem Klettern noch Krenfleisch, oder wie des heißt, essen...bis 13 Uhr Nachts

@Emän: Ja der Gripp ist schon fantastisch. Hat mich zum erten mal auch faziniert.
Bis dann...muß noch packen......

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

Japp 1210 dürft gut reichen!

Bis dann. Ich muss mir glaub ich gleich mal nochmal ein paar Ja-Nein Rätsel raussuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp 1210 dürft gut reichen!
> 
> Bis dann. Ich muss mir glaub ich gleich mal nochmal ein paar Ja-Nein Rätsel raussuchen



Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrg............aber solange es keine Waaaaas geschahhhhh Rätsel sind:kotz:

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2009)

ich nehm die felle auf jedenfall mal mit  ... vielleicht ja mal in der morgendämmerung


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2009)

.....dann sollte ich meine Lawinenverwschüttenausrüstung auch mittnehmen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....dann sollte ich meine Lawinenverwschüttenausrüstung auch mittnehmen
> 
> G.



Du willst Hund mitnehmen???


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Du willst Hund mitnehmen???



Ne, ich kenne ein Mädel von der Bergwacht.

G.


----------



## franzam (14. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich nehm die felle auf jedenfall mal mit  ... vielleicht ja mal in der morgendämmerung



Felle
und ich hab immer gedacht Spikes reichen!


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. Januar 2009)

@ franzam
Erste Versuche einer Lampe
20W Halogen





Nix gescheites  

24W mit Autotechnik










Also können wir morgen a Abendrunde drehen.


----------



## franzam (17. Januar 2009)

sch.. , meine Baustelle ist größer als erwartet geworden ( Altbau ).
50 Sack Putz reingeschleppt, vorher nen LKW voll Schutt raus...
War bis jetzt leider keine Zeit zum biken.

Hat morgen evtl. wer Lust richtung Tillenberg zu biken?

@Kiste: die 24w schauen doch vielversprechend aus


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

War gestern noch a Runde fahren ...2 Stunden, über Räuber runter, ging ganz gut.
Weiter oben ist zu viel von der weißen Pest
Nur leider hat sich die Lampe zweimal nach nem Sprung ausgeschalten.....supoptimal.
Akkuhalterung sollte noch verbessert werden 

Ja Tillenberg hört sich lustig an..geht der ohne Spikes?

Wann und wo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (17. Januar 2009)

da musst Du die Strecke ja auswendig kennen 
Was hälste denn von Helmlampe - erstens scheint das Licht dorthin wo du guckst und zweitens wäre damit auch das vibrationsproblem gelöst.
Tim


----------



## franzam (17. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> War gestern noch a Runde fahren ...2 Stunden, über Räuber runter, ging ganz gut.
> Weiter oben ist zu viel von der weißen Pest
> Nur leider hat sich die Lampe zweimal nach nem Sprung ausgeschalten.....supoptimal.
> Akkuhalterung sollte noch verbessert werden
> ...



oh.. Blindflug ist wirklich subopti

Wegen Tillen, hmmh?

War grad mal draußen, also auf den Forstwegen und im Gelände braucht man nicht zwingend Spikes. Allerdings waren sie notwendig als ich das letzte mal ( vor einigen Wochen )oben war.
Die Panzerstraße raufwärts ist normalerweise  grob geräumt und auf den Trails runterwärts sollte es auch kein Problem sein.

So ca.30km und 750hm - das sollte bei der Schneelage reichen um fertig zu werden


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> da musst Du die Strecke ja auswendig kennen
> Was hälste denn von Helmlampe - erstens scheint das Licht dorthin wo du guckst und zweitens wäre damit auch das vibrationsproblem gelöst.
> Tim



Die Lampe macht eigentlich gut Licht bis 200 Meter grob geschätzt 
auch mit breiter Ausleuchtung vorn Rad.

Das Problem war, das die Kontakte vom Akku runter gegangen sind....kurzer Schlag auf die Tasche und Zündung 

Habe ich aber schon verbessert.


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

@franzam
wann und wo willst losfahren???


----------



## franzam (17. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @franzam
> wann und wo willst losfahren???



Ich würd net zu spät wegfahren (wenn wir noch zB im Egerer Waldhäusel) einkehren wollen. Außer wir nehmen s Licht mit Starten würd ich vom Sybillenbad/Neualbenreuth. 
Ohne Licht würd ich so ca 12.30 bis 13.00 losfahren?


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich würd net zu spät wegfahren (wenn wir noch zB im Egerer Waldhäusel) einkehren wollen. Außer wir nehmen s Licht mit Starten würd ich vom Sybillenbad/Neualbenreuth.
> Ohne Licht würd ich so ca 12.30 bis 13.00 losfahren?



Zu spät gelesen.....13:30 wird eng bei mir da Mittagessen und dann noch bis nach fast Tchechien könnte etwas später werden ca. 45 min.

Was ist denn mit dem Rest loß ....sind die alle im Winterschlaf??


----------



## franzam (17. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Zu spät gelesen.....13:30 wird eng bei mir da Mittagessen und dann noch bis nach fast Tchechien könnte etwas später werden ca. 45 min.
> 
> Was ist denn mit dem Rest loß ....sind die alle im Winterschlaf??



Kein Problem- fahrn wir kürzer oder nehmen die Lampen mit oder kehren nicht ein?

Und die Anderen: 
Halllloooo! Is there anybody outthere? 
Auf Ihr faulen Säcke!


Übrigens geb ich keine Garantien ab, was die Streckenverhältnisse betrifft


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2009)

wir warn skifahrn bei den österreichern ...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Januar 2009)

richtig...

mhm irgendwie funzt das auslesen des gps noch net...

ich bin aber dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wir warn skifahrn bei den österreichern ...



Cool 
mach ich am 24-25.01 ...da muß i eh auf "Schulung" zu den Nachbarn.


----------



## franzam (18. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> richtig...
> 
> mhm irgendwie funzt das auslesen des gps noch net...
> 
> ich bin aber dran...


was hastn für ein neues Spielzeug?

zum auswerten is das hier nicht schlecht:

http://www.gps-freeware.de


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Januar 2009)

ja ich hab schon ne software dazu. Aber irgendwie kennt die das gps grad nicht. Muss die mal gegenseitig vorstellen 

Macht heut noch wer was?


----------



## franzam (18. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ja ich hab schon ne software dazu. Aber irgendwie kennt die das gps grad nicht. Muss die mal gegenseitig vorstellen
> 
> Macht heut noch wer was?



Wir haben gemacht und haben fertig

war ne superinteressante Männerabenteuertour. 800hm mit Schneetreiben, Stürmischen Wind,Tiefschnee, technische Abfahrten, Brotzeit mit anschließender Nachtfahrt   und selbstzusperrende Volkswagen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Januar 2009)

Ja ich war dann auch noch unterwegs.

Wow auf der Kössaine hats dann doch so viel geschneit dass man auf dem Weg der noch vor 2 Stunden kein Problem war zum Kraftakt wurde!

Und zum Schluss dann noch eine sehr sehr interessante Abfahrt (Warmduscher DH) bei der 5 cm Neuschnee auf ner Eisfläche waren. Auf dieser Verbindung hast mit und ohne Spikes keinen Grip....

War ne interessante Runde


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

Ja franzam,

war echt sehr Intesessant......vor allem die leichten Aufstiege auf Schmodderschnee  
Und der Grip mit BB im Schnee ist unübertroffen.
Dafür sprechen auch die Bodenproben bzw. die Eisproben die ich genommen habe. 

Der Halter von der Lampe ist auch hinüber...voll ausgefranzt.....ha ha Wortwitz.

Nächstes mal tauschen wir die Räder!!! und schauen vorher auf Wetter.com 

Die Wirtschaft war a voll genial!!! Und das Gesicht vom Waldmeister als der um 20 Uhr zwei Radfahrer im Wald sieht....unbezahlbar

Alles in allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

Ich seh schon bei euch war es ähnlich interessant wie bei mir.

Mhm heut mal nichts machen und dann mal gucken wie das wetter so wird. Soll ja nicht grad karibische Verhältnisse geben...

Was geht sonst so???


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was geht sonst so???


 
nix


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2009)

Hei, bin übriegens schon auch noch am Leben.
Bin aber ein wenig weniger Gesund als normal und gestern war wohl der Höhepunkt des ganzen

@Kiste: Schöne Lampe....hast du nach der Montage am Lenker eigentlich eine härtere Feder in die Gabel bauen müssen (ahh, ich kann schon wieder späßchen schreiben...husthust)

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hei, bin übriegens schon auch noch am Leben.
> Bin aber ein wenig weniger Gesund als normal und gestern war wohl der Höhepunkt des ganzen
> 
> @Kiste: Schöne Lampe....hast du nach der Montage am Lenker eigentlich eine härtere Feder in die Gabel bauen müssen (ahh, ich kann schon wieder späßchen schreiben...husthust)
> ...



Für so ne Aussage solltest gleich wieder ins Bett müssen 

nein vorne geht schon..da ist nur der Balast, Brenner und die 1/4 Mag ... der Akku ist sackschwer und der hängt hinten.

Aber winterbiken ist ja was für harte Weicheier     also welche die nicht gleich immer ins Bett müssen wenn sie länger als 10 Min vorm Haus waren.
Simensianer     tz tz tz


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2009)

Was da ist noch nichtmal der Akku dabei...naja zum Glück hast du Heckantrieb....

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

So für dich hab ich das ganze mal nachgewogen.

vorne 480 g  Halter / Lampe und Ballast
hinten 990 g Tasche / Kabel / Akku und !!!!! Rücklicht

Denke mal das meiste Gewicht kommt von der Leitung und dem Rücklicht 

Aber wie es sich gehört das meiste Gewicht auf den Antrieb .....ich muß mehr trainieren


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Januar 2009)

dem kistenbiker sein briefkasten läuft über.....
aber danke für die infos zu dem "Monster" 
Tim


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> dem kistenbiker sein briefkasten läuft über.....
> aber danke für die infos zu dem "Monster"
> Tim



Habe ihn gerade angezündet ...sollte wieder was reinpassen.

Monster ...ja das trifft es ganz gut..zumindest Gewichtstechnisch..ist aber erdungssicher wie gestern mehrmals getestet..(versuch *nie* einen Spikereifen-Fahrer einzuholen wennst selber keine hast)..nur der Halter hat an der Sollbruchstelle gesollbrucht.


----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Habe ihn gerade angezündet ...sollte wieder was reinpassen.
> 
> Monster ...ja das trifft es ganz gut..zumindest Gewichtstechnisch..ist aber erdungssicher wie gestern mehrmals getestet..(versuch *nie* einen Spikereifen-Fahrer einzuholen wennst selber keine hast)..nur der Halter hat an der Sollbruchstelle gesollbrucht.


 

das Monster macht auch gut Licht!
es soll zwar wärmer werden, aber ich denk man wird die Spikes schon nochmal brauchen


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

DANKE für die Bilder.....du hast Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Habe ihn gerade angezündet ...sollte wieder was reinpassen.
> 
> Monster ...ja das trifft es ganz gut..zumindest Gewichtstechnisch..ist aber erdungssicher wie gestern mehrmals getestet..(versuch *nie* einen Spikereifen-Fahrer einzuholen wennst selber keine hast)..nur der Halter hat an der Sollbruchstelle gesollbrucht.



Musst es einfach perforieren dann hält es!! Bestes Beispiel: Billigklopapier. Das reißt überall nur nicht da wo es perforiert ist!!!! 

Ja komisches Wetter zur Zeit draussen. Man hat gar keine Lust raus zu gehen. Wobei mir das schon auch ein bisschen engegen kommt da ich ja momentan am umziehen bin dann fällt es mir ein bisschen leichter nichts machen zu können.

Jemand nen guten Tipp bezüglich DSL ohne Festnetzanschluss??


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jemand nen guten Tipp bezüglich DSL ohne Festnetzanschluss??



Schau mal bei T-online, die hatten mal ne Flat (UMTS??) über ne Karte für den Laptop.....sogar mit kostenlosen Acer-Lappi.

Weis aber ned ob das noch geht...vor Weihnachten gabs da mal was und das hat mein Mitarbeiter gemacht.
Schau dich schlau


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Musst es einfach perforieren dann hält es!! Bestes Beispiel: Billigklopapier. Das reißt überall nur nicht da wo es perforiert ist!!!!
> 
> Ja komisches Wetter zur Zeit draussen. Man hat gar keine Lust raus zu gehen. Wobei mir das schon auch ein bisschen engegen kommt da ich ja momentan am umziehen bin dann fällt es mir ein bisschen leichter nichts machen zu können.


 
geh mal wieder in die arbeit ... dann denkst dir eher zum glück is da so nen sch... wetter da draussen 

was macht die lampe? zum skifahrn hab ich mir das bestellt ... dann kann ich auch endlich mal vorm frühstück aufm berg sein


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2009)

Lampe wird schon langsam.

Und ich bin in der Arbeit!!!!


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Lampe wird schon langsam.
> 
> Und ich bin in der Arbeit!!!!


  ...das heißt du ganz dich ganz der Lampe widmen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte ja sagen, das ich es am besten mit dem schlechten Wetter erwischt hab...mach ich aber garantiert net

Was, die Lampe ist fertig???

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2009)

Nee ist noch nicht fertig.

Ich bekomm diese Woche die kompletten Bauteile für den Prototypen. Den werd ich dann mal zusammen basteln und dann mal ausgiebig testen.
Danach sollten ich dann die restlichen Teile bekommen haben und wenn bei den Tests alles geklappt hat dann bau ich die restlichen zusammen!



> ...das heißt du ganz dich ganz der Lampe widmen?



Ja logisch  
So ganz nebenbei hab ich ja jetzt auch beruflich sehr viel mit diesen HochleistungsLEDs zu tun. Da kann man recht gut das eine mit dem anderen verbinden!


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2009)

@ jörg wie gehts bei dir eigentlich? wieder fit?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2009)

na jetzt hats doch sicher geschneit daheim ... also rauf auf die ski jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2009)

Ja es schneit schon die ganze Zeit.

Ich tät ja auch weng Ski fahren, aber ich hab die Woche andres zu erledigen 

Also ich hab ne Ausrede. Jörg was ist mir dir???


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee ist noch nicht fertig.
> 
> Ich bekomm diese Woche die kompletten Bauteile für den Prototypen. Den werd ich dann mal zusammen basteln und dann mal ausgiebig testen.
> Danach sollten ich dann die restlichen Teile bekommen haben und wenn bei den Tests alles geklappt hat dann bau ich die restlichen zusammen!



d.h. es klappt dann mit einer Kleinserie für die Lichtfetischisten?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2009)

Ne, noch net richtig wieder fit..........immernoch Halsweh, Husten und Schwächegefühl. Die Treppen daheim machen mich Oberbeinetechnisch immmernoch so fertig wie eine 1000Tm Skiabfahrt.....und außerdem bin ich heut erst wieder um 7Uhr früh ins Bett gekommen...also vom Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geh mal wieder in die arbeit ... dann denkst dir eher zum glück is da so nen sch... wetter da draussen
> 
> was macht die lampe? zum skifahrn hab ich mir das bestellt ... dann kann ich auch endlich mal vorm frühstück aufm berg sein



Ist ja relativ billig, bzw. preisgünstig.  Scheint ja evtl. eine echte Zusatzkopfalternative zu sein.
Bei dem Preis macht man auf jedenfall schonmal nichts falsch....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> d.h. es klappt dann mit einer Kleinserie für die Lichtfetischisten?



Es wird zwar eine Kleinstserie geben aber die sind alle schon vergeben.

Ich kann auch nicht noch ein paar mehr Gehäuse machen weil die CNC gefräßt sind und ich keine CNC-Fräßmaschine daheim stehen hab... 

Aber wenn ich mal wieder die Möglichkeit besitze kann ich schon nochmal eine Auflegen....


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Scheint ja evtl. eine echte Zusatzkopfalternative zu sein.
> G.



so wies mir derzeit geht - hab das gleiche problem mit dem halllteapparat wie du- hätte ich auch gerne einen zusatzkopf

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2009)

jammert mal net alle so


----------



## sungirl (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habs geschafft !!!
Bin heut früh meinen vereisten Hausberg hochgeradelt,
ohne abzusteigen,
110 Hm auf 900m Länge.

Ich liebe meine Ice Spiker Pro !


----------



## franzam (22. Januar 2009)

Wie schauts Sa aus? 
Geht eine epische Nachmittag- bis Abendrunde?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2009)

Bin Samstag erstmal arbeiten:kotz:....aber zu kalter Luft darf ich eine Hustelunge eh noch net aussetzen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2009)

lampennews...

Hab grad die erste lampe komplett fertig gemacht. Ich sag nur oh leck!

Bilder stell ich morgen rein!

Achja sie heißt jetzt auch nicht mehr virgo sondern weil sie so klein und gemein hell ist heißt sie ab sofort BEAST 
Ist nämlich ein richtig kleines beast bin schon auf nen vergleich mit edison, emans welch alyen und co gespannt.

Zur tour am samstag muss ich mal gucken weil ich am samstag abend schon was anderes hab und noch nicht genau weiß wann des los geht.

Svh


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie schauts Sa aus?
> Geht eine epische Nachmittag- bis Abendrunde?


 
wie schauts im wald denn so aus? für sinnloses schneegequäle bin ich schon zu alt


----------



## franzam (22. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts im wald denn so aus? für sinnloses schneegequäle bin ich schon zu alt



ähh,   gehörst Du nicht noch zu den jüngeren und unverbrauchten...?

und sinnlos is eigentlich nix ,oder fast alles, je nach dem!


----------



## franzam (22. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> lampennews...
> 
> Hab grad die erste lampe komplett fertig gemacht. Ich sag nur oh leck!
> 
> ...



 Erst Zahn lang machen und dann keine Stückzahlen produzieren


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts im wald denn so aus? für sinnloses schneegequäle bin ich schon zu alt



Hört hört..... 


@ franzam. Ich kenn jetzt den Ausdruck Zahn lang machen nicht aber es wird immerhin 7 davon geben und das ist schon mehr als genug für des das ich mir eigentlich ne Lampe bauen wollt... 

Hihi dabei fällt mir ein es gibt dann 7 kleine Biester hinter 7 kleinen Bergen und da Jörg spielt das Schneewittchen


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2009)

Edit der obige Beitrag war der 3526. Was in der Quersumme auch wieder 7 ergibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ähh, gehörst Du nicht noch zu den jüngeren und unverbrauchten...?
> 
> und sinnlos is eigentlich nix ,oder fast alles, je nach dem!


 
naja sinnlos ists schon wenn man im aufgeweichten tiefen schnee pro meter 4 mal so lang braucht wie normal und dann netmal wo richtig runter fahrn kann 

da pack ich dann lieber die ski und lauf wo rauf


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2009)

Ja ja manche habens gut und andere noch besser


----------



## sungirl (23. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hihi dabei fällt mir ein es gibt dann 7 kleine Biester hinter 7 kleinen Bergen und da Jörg spielt das Schneewittchen



Hey, die Sieben Berge sind im Leinebergland, das ist 420 km weg von hier, 
den weiten Weg packt der Jörg mit seinem Husten nicht.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2009)

Nö nö die 7 Berge sind scha hier.
Hohe Matze, Fichtelgebirgsplatte,Kössaine, Opfturm, Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg und der höchste Berg ist der den man grad hoch fährt 

Und da Jörg soll mal sehen dass er wieder auf die Beine kommt !!!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja sinnlos ists schon wenn man im aufgeweichten tiefen schnee pro meter 4 mal so lang braucht wie normal und dann netmal wo richtig runter fahrn kann



@ franzam

ich glaub der eman hat uns letztens gesehen  zumindest kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor.

Ab Dienstag kann es Eis haben soviel es will  und evtl. komm ich da schon die Berge leichter rauf.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2009)

erfahrungswerte 

sagt wenn ihr fahrt ... vielleicht bin ich ja doch dabei


----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ franzam
> 
> ich glaub der eman hat uns letztens gesehen  zumindest kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor.
> 
> Ab Dienstag kann es Eis haben soviel es will  und evtl. komm ich da schon die Berge leichter rauf.



dann gib Bescheid. hab mal wieder Lust auf ne Schinderrunde

@ eman: Du kannst Dir auch gerne eine Tour einfallen lassen: 
für Kistenbiker hart bergauf, für mich nicht allzu schwer bergab. Brotzeit/Wirtshaus sollte auch dabei sein und es kann ruhig länger werden. 
Ansonsten haben wir  aber keine Ansprüche


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> dann gib Bescheid. hab mal wieder Lust auf ne Schinderrunde
> 
> @ eman: Du kannst Dir auch gerne eine Tour einfallen lassen:
> für *Kistenbiker hart bergauf*, für mich nicht allzu schwer bergab. Brotzeit/Wirtshaus sollte auch dabei sein und es kann ruhig länger werden.
> Ansonsten haben wir  aber keine Ansprüche



DANKE du bist a wahrer Freund     soll i wieder vom Rad fallen???

Würd mal vorschlagen wir fahren beim Zrenner loß ...einmal ums Haus und dann Kaffee und Kuchen.....sollte reichen  und da kann auch der todkranke Jörg mit. 
Weil futtern geht ja immer.

Die todesfiten (Franzam; Eman; Stefan ....) können die Runde ums Haus ja dann großzügig auslegen!!!


----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> DANKE du bist a wahrer Freund     soll i wieder vom Rad fallen???
> 
> Würd mal vorschlagen wir fahren beim Zrenner loß ...einmal ums Haus und dann Kaffee und Kuchen.....sollte reichen  und da kann auch der todkranke Jörg mit.
> Weil futtern geht ja immer.
> ...



oach, Kaffee und Kuchen is auch ok. Wenn er gut ist muß ich vorher nicht mal radfahren
Außerdem, wo bist du vom Rad gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2009)

so ... bin bereit für den berg .... hat soviel wie nen halbes radl gekost 

werd morgen früh wohl zuerst mal okopf hochlaufen ... ohne LVS 

radln am abend ... warum net  ... denk aber das es net geht da viel schwerer schnee gefallen is ... koesseine würd wohl gehen ... geht immer


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> oach, Kaffee und Kuchen is auch ok. Wenn er gut ist muß ich vorher nicht mal radfahren
> Außerdem, wo bist du vom Rad gefallen?



Na das hast doch sogar auf Bild ......das war schon Kammerflimmern mit Puls hat das nichts mehr zu tun gehabt.

@EMan
was manche Leute alles brauchen  ....... hab nur EIN Brett und ZWEI Schuhe.

Und am OK steht ein Lift ...schlaf dich lieber aus und schon dich im Lift...hast mehr davon


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Januar 2009)

oops,
wie stehts eigetlich so mit der Lawinengefahr am oko....
Du willst heute aber nicht den ganzen Kram mitschleppen, oder? Das ist ja eher für die Bereiche zwischen 1100 und 1500 m gedacht -drüber musst Du noch etwas aufstocken. Also nen Hund mit Fässchen oder so 

Schenn Dooch,
Tim


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2009)

japp für hochtouren über gletscher und so wirds noch komplexer  aber zu 1100 - 1500 m ein NAK  kommt sehr auf die tour an

nächsten winter 

die lawinengefahr am oko ... anscheinend vorhanden da ich heut zwei mit uraltpiepsern gesehen hab 

auf jedenfall bin ich heut mal die dh-strecke am oko raufgegangen gar net so unanstrengend


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2009)

alle andern schlafen? jörg?


----------



## franzam (24. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> alle andern schlafen? jörg?



ne noch nicht.

Is irgendwas am OK bikemäßig fahrbar? Kann mich heuer überhaupt nicht für Wintersport/Skifahren erwärmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2009)

okopf und bike ... nein mit bike geht im höheren Fichtlgebirge zur zeit sichern nichts richtiges ... liegen dann doch teilweise so knappe 20 cm neuer schnee rum und nur an den weihnachtsfeiertagen werden die dann auch schnell wieder platt getreten.

waldnaabtal geht vielleicht


----------



## franzam (24. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> okopf und bike ... nein mit bike geht im höheren Fichtlgebirge zur zeit sichern nichts richtiges ... liegen dann doch teilweise so knappe 20 cm neuer schnee rum und nur an den weihnachtsfeiertagen werden die dann auch schnell wieder platt getreten.
> 
> waldnaabtal geht vielleicht



Wanata wär für morgen auch was -da gibts zumindest Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> alle andern schlafen? jörg?




Hatte einen kleinen Krankheitsrückfall...hatte sogar kurz mal eine Glasflasche am Arm angestöpselt.
Kann jetzt gerade eben meinen ersten Kaffee seit 4Tagen wieder trinken....jetzt muß er dann nur noch da bleiben wo er reinfleißt
Bin noch den ganzen Monat krankgeschrieben....verdammt...voll der Trainingsrückstand.


@Stefan. Wo bleiben denn die Lampenbilda?????


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Wanata wär für morgen auch was -da gibts zumindest Kaffee und Kuchen


 

haben die überhaupt offen?

@jörg ... na dann wünsch ich dir mal gute besserung ... schau das du wieder auf die beine kommst 

krankheitsrückfall? krippe oder sowas? oder was schlimmeres?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> haben die überhaupt offen?
> 
> @jörg ... na dann wünsch ich dir mal gute besserung ... schau das du wieder auf die beine kommst
> 
> krankheitsrückfall? krippe oder sowas? oder was schlimmeres?



Ja irgend sowas wo alles zusammenkommt. Mach zur Zeit nichts anderers außer Gesund zu werden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2009)

hehe hast net gemerkt wie falsch ich grippe geschrieben hab 

naja wird schon wieder


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Januar 2009)

Achja die Bilda.... Moment ich mach mal schnell a paar....

War gestern auf ner Nachtwanderung damit und sie ist zumindest nicht abgebrannt 

Wegen heut ich würd heut nen kleines Spätnachmittag bis Abend Ründchen mitfahren...

Lampentest 

Wenn was zusammen geht und wer ne gute idee hat wo man fahren kann


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2009)

hmm ... man kann glaub ich nirgends wirklich gut fahrn zur zeit ... wennst felle hättest wär mer mal nachts den okopf hoch


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe hast net gemerkt wie falsch ich grippe geschrieben hab
> 
> naja wird schon wieder



So fit bin ich auch noch net das ich schon wieder Details erkennen kann

@Stefan: Biiiilder...tsss....des ist des ohne Buchstaben

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... man kann glaub ich nirgends wirklich gut fahrn zur zeit ... wennst felle hättest wär mer mal nachts den okopf hoch



Ja glaub des ist echt schwierig heut. Mal sehen.vielleicht fahr i dann nur mal so ein kleines ründchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja glaub des ist echt schwierig heut. Mal sehen.vielleicht fahr i dann nur mal so ein kleines ründchen


 
hehe mir tut eh so einiges weh ... knapp 8 stunden okopfstress sind net ganz ohne 

8:00 mit ski hoch lifttrasse
9-13:00 piste lifttrasse mit lift
dann nordseite hoch im wald querfeldein was richtig energie kost
noch schlimmer war aber die dh-strecke da ich da teilweise fast kriechen musste 

leg dir tourenski zu ... is geil und faszienierend  das man überall im wald laufen kann
irgendwie schad das das in den echten berg wegen den lawinen net ganz so einfach is 

hab leider meine stirnlampe noch net sonst wär ich heut nacht mal rauf


----------



## franzam (25. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ...
> Wegen heut ich würd heut nen kleines Spätnachmittag bis Abend Ründchen mitfahren...
> 
> Lampentest
> ...



Wanata geht definitiv, hab aber bis gerade eben geschuftet. Mal schaun ob ich heut nochwas zam bring


----------



## speedy_j (25. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


>



du hast wohl ganz wilde sachen vor, dass du dir einen  twin tip tourenski geholt hast?

so, jetzt machst mal deinen kurs und dann kommst mal mit in die richtigen berge.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2009)

hab mir überhaupt keine ski geholt .. das sind die einzigen die ich hab 
skifahrn kann ich eh net wirklich ... also taugen die für alles 

DH hab ich auch mit 265 mm federweg angefangen um dann zu erkennen das es weniger auch tut ... warum sollts beim skifahrn anders sein 

japp ... will mal mit in die echten berge ... hast so 7. oder 8. Feb zeit falls der schnee passt?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2009)

Hast dir aber fei schon mal echte Monsterharscheisen zugelegt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2009)

meinst? ... sind halt die die zur bindung gehören

leider sind die aber aus alu und net aus kruppstahl


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2009)

Zu meinen gabs...gibts verschiedene und meine Tourengeherfreunde hätten mir zu den weniger extremen geraten, weil die für mehr Untergrundoptionen gleichzeitig gebräuchlicher sein sollten. Haben die zumindests gesagt....aber ich hab ja bis jetzt noch gar keine gekauft...

Hab eben mal meine Skikarte ausgewertet. Die Diagramme sind auf 88km und 19924Tms gekommen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zu meinen gabs...gibts verschiedene und meine Tourengeherfreunde hätten mir zu den weniger extremen geraten, weil die für mehr Untergrundoptionen gleichzeitig gebräuchlicher sein sollten. Haben die zumindests gesagt....aber ich hab ja bis jetzt noch gar keine gekauft...
> 
> G.


 
zu was andere raten ... hehe auf das hör ich doch net ... die gehen ja auch die skipiste rauf 

is doch das gleiche wie beim radlfahrn ... man kommt auch mitm dhler den berg rauf


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zu was andere raten ... hehe auf das hör ich doch net ... die gehen ja auch die skipiste rauf
> 
> is doch das gleiche wie beim radlfahrn ... man kommt auch mitm dhler den berg rauf



Ne, des haben mir schon welche geraten die seit 20 Jahren schon ständig richtig in den Bergen unterwegs sind, so mit allem drumm und drann und des teilweise mehrere Tage von Hütte zu Hütte usw. usw. usw.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2009)

harscheisen werden völlig überbewertet. meistens macht es dann eh keinen spaß mehr, wenn man sie benötigt. ich spreche da aus leidiger erfahrung von vor ein paar wochen.

7/8 Februar müssen wir mal schauen. grundsätzlich denke ich schon, wenn nix auf arbeit in die quere kommt.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, des haben mir schon welche geraten die seit 20 Jahren schon ständig richtig in den Bergen unterwegs sind, so mit allem drumm und drann und des teilweise mehrere Tage von Hütte zu Hütte usw. usw. usw.....
> 
> G.


 
na genau ... die xc fahrer der tourengeher


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> harscheisen werden völlig überbewertet. meistens macht es dann eh keinen spaß mehr, wenn man sie benötigt. ich spreche da aus leidiger erfahrung von vor ein paar wochen.
> 
> 7/8 Februar müssen wir mal schauen. grundsätzlich denke ich schon, wenn nix auf arbeit in die quere kommt.


 
ich hab die dinger nur weil die auf der "haben müssen" liste stehen  sind sperrige dinger die man net gscheit in den rucksack bringt ....


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. Januar 2009)

Sodala franzam .....Spikes sind heute gekommen. 

Also könnten wir am WE mal wieder a Männerrunde drehen.
Aber mit wenig rauf und viel runter!!!!


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2009)

wenig rauf und viel runter geht nur wenn wir bergauf schneller und bergab langsamer fahren...




oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2009)

Würde auch mit einer verschobenen Wahrnehmung funktionieren....wäre auf jedenfall besser wie dein Vorschlag

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2009)

Ich empfehle dafür lieber den Gravitationsnegierer. Schau mal bei Amazon rein da gibts grad günstig einen... 

Ansonsten hab ich ganz schön zu tun daheim. So ein Umzug nervt!
Freu mich immer wenn ich in der Arbeit sein kann und etwas entspannen kann hier im Wellnessbereich  

Was steht sonst so an?

Am WE werd ich wohl auch nicht viel zum Radfahren kommen so wie es momentan aussieht. Allervieleichtestens am Sonntag.


----------



## franzam (28. Januar 2009)

So, noch was um Lust auf draußen zu machen:


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2009)

Arrrgghhhhh ich darf nicht hingucken..... 

Ich glaub ich muss mal noch ein paar Tage mehr Kurz arbeiten damit ich mal wieder aufs Bike komm!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2009)

hier is nebel ....


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hier is nebel ....



wie immer halt. Aber passt schon. Die Bösen müssen im Nebel fahren bei den Guten scheint immer die Sonne 

Jeder wie er es verdient...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2009)

So hab meine Annanas alle herinnen....jetzt muß ich noch den Pfirsichbaum leeren......

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2009)

Oh je da Jörg hat noch immer sehr starkes Fieber...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2009)

Man Eman, was treibst dich denn schon wieder in Kirchenlamitz rum...tss.

http://fichtelgebirge.de/die-region/staedte-und-gemeinden/kirchenlamitz/aktiv/sport/mountainbiking/

@SpoSte: Wo bleiben denn eigentlich die Lampenbilda

@Speedy: Was´n eigentlich aus deinem Intense Projekt geworden?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Januar 2009)

@jörg
das wird noch. die teilebeschaffung scheint heutzutage in zeiten von "just in time" schwieriger geworden zu sein. vielleicht überlege ich es mir ja noch und stell mal ein bild vom momentanen status ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> das wird noch. die teilebeschaffung scheint heutzutage in zeiten von "just in time" schwieriger geworden zu sein. vielleicht überlege ich es mir ja noch und stell mal ein bild vom momentanen status ein.



Haste den Rahmen wohl schon???? Ist es einer von der Sorte und was fehlt denn noch??







[/URL] 

[/IMG]


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. Januar 2009)

den rahmen hab ich schon seit november und der war mittlerweile schon beim pulvern. dummerweise hab ich mich bei der farbe etwas vertan und so schaut er jetzt nicht ganz so aus, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. ich denke aber, dass man mit farblichen abgestimmten aufkleber den ersten groben eindruck gut kaschieren kann. 
unterwegs sind noch: vr-nabe, felgen, eine spezielle bremsscheibe, nokon bremszug und sondergefertige achsmuttern

wo ich mir noch völlig unstimmig bin ist die  kurbeln und kettenführung. xtr wäre zwar gut aber passt mir irgendwie nicht ins farbkonzept. hab dann die empfehlung zu middleburn bekommen aber da nun schon wieder "kritik" rausgehört, dass sie nicht ganz so steif wären. interessant wäre für die frage, ob mir das überhaupt auffallen würde.
die kettenführung wird wohl was eigenes aus carbon, hab aber noch keine richtige ahnung wie ich es anstellen soll, da am rahmen nix vorgesehen ist. ins tretlager einspannen wird auch etwas kritisch, da dann die kettenlinie nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2009)

Was haste dir denn da wieder für eine Baustelle zusammengebrutzelt
Von Nokons bin ich ja schon wieder geheilt....sind net steinschlagfest....mußt dir dann aber schon noch den Tuneschaltgriff dazuleisten

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Januar 2009)

hast du denn noch eine alternative zu nokons, wo man auf ein ähnliches gewicht kommt. sollte ich wirklich die u17 klasse erreichen, dann muss ich hier und da noch ganz schön rum knausern.
wegen den griff überlege ich auch schon eine ganze weile, aber was der kostet.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

Ja 139 Euronen sind kein Pappenstil
Müssen ja net die schweren Rohloffschaltzüge sein, normale Leichtschaltzüge taugen da voll her...meine älteste Rohloffleitung funktioniert seit 100Jahren damit super leichtgängig.
Schick mir mal ein PN mit deinen Teilen...Steuersatz, Vorbau...blabla usw., dann schreib ich dir was leichter und superstabil ist. Vielleciht hast du ja ans ein oder andere noch nicht gedacht......


G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2009)

ich hatte doch schon mal eine teileliste gepostet, find sie aber nicht mehr. viel hat sich da nicht mehr geändert.
vorbau, steuersatz, lenker, laufräder, sattel + stütze + klemme, bremsen, kette, pedale, gabel und dämpfer sind schon fix und nicht von schlechten eltern. alle schrauben werden später noch durch titan und alu ersetzt und die feder wird auch noch aus titan. mein problem sind nur noch die kurbeln + innenlager und wie ich die kettenführung anbringe. ok, ein paar leichte schraubgriffe hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## franzam (30. Januar 2009)

tststs... freeriden wollen, aber um jedes Gramm feilschen






wenn wer superleichte und stabile Teile weiß, ich hätte auch verwendung dafür


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> tststs... freeriden wollen, aber um jedes Gramm feilschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich....aber stabil, bzw. funktional steht immer ganz oben bei mir...drum hab ich auch keine Nokons mehr...Test nicht bestanden

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2009)

welche leichtlaufhüllen kannst denn empfehlen für die rohloff? kenn mich doch mit den dingern nicht aus.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Rahmen: 		Intense Uzzi
> Dämpfer: 		Fox 5.0
> Gabel: 			Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
> Schaltung: 		Rohloff
> ...



hab die liste wieder gefunden und gleich mal aktualisiert. wobei es jetzt wieder hauhe gibt wegen den reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

Ah ja...ansich paßt ja im großen und ganzen alles. 
Der Sattel wäre mir aber zu extrem...da würde ich vielleicht noch 50g draufpacken
Mit normalen Leichtschaltzughüllen meinte ich einfach die leichten von Shimano. Wobei die Schaltzughüllen von meinem XO einen echt leichten Eindruck machen
Würde als Kurbel auf jedenfall wieder die XTR nehmen...die paßt doch eigentlich überall dazu....normalerweise.
Wobei ich mich anstelle des VRO für den normalen Superforce und Lenker entscheiden würde.
Gibts jetzt auch in 1.5...brauch ich nämlich selber für meine neue Fox Gobel fürs Switch...dumerweise aber nur mit 31.8 Lenkerklemmung. Drum hab ich bald einen Normalmaßvector rumliegen
Und mit den leichten Popelreifen die du da willst müßte es doch mit knapp unter 17kg ausgehen?!?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah ja...ansich paßt ja im großen und ganzen alles.
> Der Sattel wäre mir aber zu extrem...da würde ich vielleicht noch 50g draufpacken



als alte cc-schwuppe hält man das schon aus. wobei der unterschied zwischen slr und slr tt (der passt mir nämlich gut) nur 33g sind.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich anstelle des VRO für den normalen Superforce und Lenker entscheiden würde.
> Gibts jetzt auch in 1.5...brauch ich nämlich selber für meine neue Fox Gobel fürs Switch...dumerweise aber nur mit 31.8 Lenkerklemmung.



wieso liest man denn das nicht auf der syntace homepage und wo gibt es das zu kaufen? das wäre mir nämlich auch lieber gewesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wieso liest man denn das nicht auf der syntace homepage und wo gibt es das zu kaufen? das wäre mir nämlich auch lieber gewesen.




Ist zwar ansich nur semiaktuell, aber ich hoffe das den Vorbau auch rechtzeitig zur Gobel bekomme:rolleyesd:

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2009)

macht doch keine so gewichtsfeilschereien ... einmal gestürzt ... alles wieder putt 

komm grad zurück vom skitourenkurs in den echten bergen ... felle bei windstärke irgendwas (kaum aufrecht stehen zu können) richtig vom ski zu machen hat schon was 
aber geile sache so abseits in den bergen  ... also jörg .. raff dich mal auf


----------



## speedy_j (1. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir ja nun vorgenommen, dieses jahr nicht mehr zu stürzen. mal schauen, wie lang es klappt.

was hält den jörg eigentlich davon ab, mal mit auf tour zu gehen? etwa, das es kein lift gibt?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2009)

ich glaub er hält da sehr wenig davon 

ich wünsch dir mal viel glück nicht zu stürzen ...  ... aber beim mountainbiken gehört das dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. Februar 2009)

danke, dann werd ich wohl das mountaibiken aufgeben und mir das rad an die wand hängen.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> danke, dann werd ich wohl das mountaibiken aufgeben und mir das rad an die wand hängen.



und dabei spielt das gewicht natürlich wieder eine übergeordnete rolle, jedenfalls wenn die wand oder der dübel nix taucht 
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2009)

Soviel  in den letzten Beiträgen...immer dieses halbe Halbwissen 
Find natürlich Skitourengehen auch in den Bergen voll 
Aber zur Zeit fehlt mir da ja mal voll die Zeit
Bin ja immernoch Krankgeschrieben und muß jetzt gleich zum Doc um mich entkrankschreiben zu lassen.
Hab nämlich keinen Bock mehr und besteh nur noch aus Wackelpudding.
Außerdem bekomm ich mit meinem neuen ganz tollen arbeitgeberfreundlichen Arbeitszeitmodell netmal den ganzen Tag bezahlt und muß pro Krankheitstag eine h wieder reinarbeiten....toll oder
Andere machen ständig blau und bekommens bezahlt und ich kann mich kaum rühren und muß auf 10 tage 10h wieder reinarbeiten....
........aaaaaaaaaarg....bin ich benachteilihgt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2009)

na ... bist ja voll zu bedauern


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ... bist ja voll zu bedauern



Und nommal 5h zusätzlich arbeiten
Ich sag, eigentlich alles wieder im grünen Bereich..ein wenig Husten noch, ein wenig Rippenpicksen und etwas trockenen Luftröhre...aber morgen will ich schon wieder in die Arbeit...oder, geht schoh??
Doc sagt: ich verrückt...irgendwelche Blutblablaentzündungsblablawerte so hoch wie wenn ich 145km/h auf der Landstraße fahren würde.... 110/115 wären ja noch oke, aber 145 net.......also zwischen Zinst und Kulmain würde es schon mal gehn.....aber sie wissen schon was ich meine...also Donnerstag wiederkommen zum erneuten Überprüfen sonst Rückfallgefahr zu drastisch und dann ganz schlimm...

Ich Armer

Hmmh, mein Switch hab ich mittlerweile zerlegt, meinen neuen Tacho am Moorhuhn befestigt, meine Helmkamerahalterung am Helm auf die Seite in Augenhöhe verlegt....jetzt hab ich nichts mehr zu tun und es wird langweilig....laaaaaangweilig......

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2009)

wird schon wieder ... irgendwann 

kannst ja den stefan beim lampenbauen helfen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

Mhm ja damit ist aber wirklich net zu spaßen weil wenns einen dann mit nen Rückfall nochmal erwischt dann kann des voll schlimm werden, des kann sich dann sogar aufs Herz oder sonstwo hinverlagern. Schlimm schlimm.

Ich bin ja eher im Privatstress und komm im moment zu gar nix. Nicht mal zum Radfahren!!!


----------



## franzam (2. Februar 2009)

Privatstress?  
 zuviele Frauen? 

es ist aber echt ärgerlich wenn man zu nichts vernünftigen mehr kommt


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2009)

eine frau is halt eine zuviel


----------



## franzam (2. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eine frau is halt eine zuviel


oh... des is ja fast a bissl böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2009)

Der Emän halt

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Februar 2009)

Bekam ich gerade ( zum Thema Frauen):


Nachdem ich 25 Jahre verheiratet war, betrachtete ich meine Frau eines Tages recht eingehend und sagte:
"Liebling, vor 25 Jahren hatten wir eine billige Wohnung, ein billiges Auto, ein altes Rad, wir schliefen auf einem Sofa und sahen fern auf   einem kleinen Schwarz-Weiß-Gerät. Aber ich schlief jede Nacht mit einem rasanten 19-jährigen Mädchen!

Heute haben wir ein 500.000--Haus, ein 45.000--Auto, einige super Bikes, ein schönes, großes Bett und einen Plasmabildschirm. Aber ich schlafe mit einer 45-jährigen Frau. Mir scheint, du hältst dich nicht an deinen Teil der Abmachung.

Meine Frau ist eine vernünftige Person. Sie schlug mir vor, ich solle mir  ein 19-jähriges Mädchen suchen und sie würde dafür Sorge tragen, dass ich  wieder in einer billigen Wohnung wohnen, ein billiges Auto fahren, ein altes Bike fahren, auf einem  Sofa schlafen und auf einem kleinen Schwarz-Weiß-Gerät fernsehen könne.

Sind ältere Frauen nicht großartig? Sie wissen wirklich, wie sie deine
Midlife-Krise beenden können!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Emän halt
> 
> G.


 

hmm ... was machtn deine frau


----------



## schu2000 (2. Februar 2009)

Hmm is www.lettenbrueder.com kaputt??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2009)

quasi ... wurd von nem spambot gehackt ... im moment keine zeit kein bock das notwendige dran zu ändern


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... was machtn deine frau





G.


----------



## sungirl (3. Februar 2009)

Oh, der kranke Mann ist auch schon aufgestanden.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Privatstress?
> zuviele Frauen?
> 
> es ist aber echt ärgerlich wenn man zu nichts vernünftigen mehr kommt



Nee nee Umzug!!

Aber das Gröbst ist ja schon geschafft.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee nee Umzug!!



Dachte in Kemnath gibts keinen Bahnhof.....
Hab mein Switch wieder 112g. leichter bekommen und bin übriegens der schnellste Minesweeper Spieler der Welt....mittlerweile.
Und du hast wieder die Möglichkeit bei Wetteronline mein Rad schieben zu dürfen


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte in Kemnath gibts keinen Bahnhof.....
> Hab mein Switch wieder 112g. leichter bekommen und bin übriegens der schnellste Minesweeper Spieler der Welt....mittlerweile.
> Und du hast wieder die Möglichkeit bei Wetteronline mein Rad schieben zu dürfen
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon geübt und es sogar schon einmal zusammen gebracht so dass noch immer 42 sekunden restzeit waren und alle kugeln weg waren!!!!  Aber auch nur dieses eine mal 

Man was für ein Wetter heut draussen


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn dir langweilig ist dann kauf dir halt das da, dann kannst wenigstens so tun als ob 


http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Entertainment-GmbH-Mountain-Adrenaline/dp/B000UVONVQ

Gibts auch für PC !


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2009)

PC Mountainbike...sowas kommt mir net ins Haus
Wieviel versuche hast denn gebraucht um alle Kugeln zu versenken??
Und wennste schneller bist bei Minesweeper (dem kleinen) wie ich, dann schieb ich dein Rad auch 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

Klein ist langweilig, wenn dann Mittel!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Klein ist langweilig, wenn dann Mittel!!!



Langweilig...des ist wie beim Bergabfahrn...die Geschwindigkeits machts....aber wenn man dein Minesweeperspielniveau hat, wahrscheinlich brauchst du ja noch mehr wie 10sec., dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen das es langweilig ist


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2009)

oh mei ... was für nen winterloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

In der Tat!
Aber schadet auch mal nicht, so gehts dann im Frühling mit noch mehr Elan ans Werk 

Mal ne Zeit lang nix tun, oder so gut wie nix ist a schon mal net schlecht fürn Körper!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2009)

Darf ich mal dazwischenfragen (habe eure Seite gelesen bevor der Spambot kam), ob man die Spots irgendwie zu einer Tour verbinden kann oder ob man das besser einzeln mit Auto anfährt (Kösseine, Steinerne Platte, Okopf, Schneeberg usw.)?

Wanderkarte hab ich und GPS nicht. Kondition bis 60-70km kein Problem, nur so öde Waldautobahnen mag ich nicht. 

Ich nehme mal an vor Ende März ist es eh schwierig, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Darf ich mal dazwischenfragen (habe eure Seite gelesen bevor der Spambot kam), ob man die Spots irgendwie zu einer Tour verbinden kann oder ob man das besser einzeln mit Auto anfährt (Kösseine, Steinerne Platte, Okopf, Schneeberg usw.)?
> 
> Wanderkarte hab ich und GPS nicht. Kondition bis 60-70km kein Problem, nur so öde Waldautobahnen mag ich nicht.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an vor Ende März ist es eh schwierig, oder?



Also wenn 60-70km kein Problem darstellen, dann kannst jeweils fast immer alles mit einer Tour verbinden.
Wennste Steinwald und Fichtelgebirge schön trennst kommst wohl mit 60km für alle wichtigen Berge bzw. Abfahrtstrails aus.
Aber des Fichtl läßt sich schöner in 2 Hauptbereiche aufteilen...einmal der komplette Kösseineberreich und einmal die Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf/Rudolfsteinseite/Waldsteinseite.
Wobei mir ja beim 2ten Teil alles zusammen schon eigentlich zuviel ist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir auch lieber Schneeber und Oko für einen Tag und Kössaine für den anderen Tag aussuchen und wenn du absolut fit bist kannst sogar zu Kössaine noch Steinwald dazu nehmen. Aber keine Angst du kannst in beiden Gebieten pro Tag locker 1500 hm machen ohne einen Weg wirklich 2 mal gefahren zu sein !!!

Ohne GPS und ohne Guide ist es aber schon schwer die schönen Wege alle zu findne...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2009)

Hmmmh, auf der Kösseine und am Oko scheint die Sonne und es hat fett Plusgrade....

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2009)

ja, man kann alles je nach Gusto  zu ziemlich langen Runden  zusammenbastelen: 






da ist jetzt noch der Dylen dabei -sonst ist die Runde ja zu kurz


----------



## sungirl (4. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmh, auf der Kösseine und am Oko scheint die Sonne und es hat fett Plusgrade....



Du könntest doch zu Fuß auf den Oko stiefeln,
dabei gleich den Winterwanderweg von Fleckl zum Oko begutachten und festtrampeln !
Des wär mal was nützliches.
Des ist dann halt ein Genesungsspaziergang.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2009)

Hab mich gerade auf Genesungskaffeetrinken ausgerichtet...aber theoretisch eine gute Idee, wobei ich natürlich dann aber die Kösseine bevorzugen würde.

G.


----------



## sungirl (4. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade auf Genesungskaffeetrinken ausgerichtet...aber theoretisch eine gute Idee, wobei ich natürlich dann aber die Kösseine bevorzugen würde.


Bis zum Kösseine-Gipfel ists mir aber zu weit: sind über 30 km.
Bis zum Oko hab ich nur 20 km zu radeln, das schaffe ich grad noch.


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2009)

sungirl schrieb:


> Du könntest doch zu Fuß auf den Oko stiefeln,
> dabei gleich den Winterwanderweg von Fleckl zum Oko begutachten und festtrampeln !
> Des wär mal was nützliches.
> Des ist dann halt ein Genesungsspaziergang.



Gebt dann Bescheid wo Ihr welchen Weg festgetrampelt habt.
Damit ich weiß wo ich morgen abend biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sungirl (4. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Gebt dann Bescheid wo Ihr welchen Weg festgetrampelt habt.
> Damit ich weiß wo ich morgen abend biken kann



Sorry, keine Zeit, muss heut abend meine Mini-DH Strecke (90 Hm) vor meiner Haustür mal im Dunkeln runterdüsen.
Des ist wichtiger!


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Februar 2009)

Sodala, 

Rücken geht wieder und Luft bekomm i auch einigermaßen.....Spikes sind drauf ...also könnten wir mal wieder a Runde drehen...aber a KLEINE NORMALE!!! und ned irgendwelche Todesdeutschemeisterschaften-Strecken Herr Franzam.


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Sodala,
> 
> Rücken geht wieder und Luft bekomm i auch einigermaßen.....Spikes sind drauf ...also könnten wir mal wieder a Runde drehen...aber a KLEINE NORMALE!!! und ned irgendwelche Todesdeutschemeisterschaften-Strecken Herr Franzam.



Momentan weiß ich noch nicht so ganz was die Woche noch alles daherkommt, aber so ne kleine Waldnaabtalrunde sollte schon drin sein Fr. o. So? ich smse falls sich kurzfristig was tut

Was hast eigentlich mit deinem Rücken angefangen?


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Februar 2009)

sungirl schrieb:


> Sorry, keine Zeit, muss heut abend meine Mini-DH Strecke (90 Hm) vor meiner Haustür mal im Dunkeln runterdüsen.
> Des ist wichtiger!



 
Sowas gibts da?


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> j



hat wer bock, das an einem tag zu machen? wäre eine ideale marathon und lenzerheide vorbereitung.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2009)

Des ist keine Lenzerheidevorbereitung....da sind ja keinerlei Lifte dabei

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Februar 2009)

Eman, mach mal Dein Postfach frei.... kannst keine PN´s mehr empfangen !!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Februar 2009)

@Franzam 
Das übliche eben ...das Alter 
Mit meinem Alter sollte man eben keinen Wintersport ohne Stützen betreiben.

Ja WNT geht fast immer!! Wie lange hat die Wirtschaft da offen?????


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich im Wald aus? 

Hab gestern mal meine Spikes runter um ne Kurierfahrt zu unternehmen 

Ohne Spikes geht im Wald aber noch nix denk mal oder?
Geht überhaupt was im Wald zur Zeit oder ist alles unfahrbar???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2009)

Höhenweg soll absolut perfekt gehen....aber auch absolut nur mit Speiks.
Sogar die Ränder vom Festgetrapelten sollen richtig fest sein.
Hab ich so gehört....soll so gut gehen das man sogar nommal rauffährt obwohl mans net vorhatte...nach Augenzeugenberichten.

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @Franzam
> Das übliche eben ...das Alter
> Mit meinem Alter sollte man eben keinen Wintersport ohne Stützen betreiben.
> 
> Ja WNT geht fast immer!! Wie lange hat die Wirtschaft da offen?????



Wirtshaus hat Sa. u. So. offen. 

@ Stefan: Wald nur mit Spikes und nur wo schon KFZ oder Wanderer unterwegs waren. Ansonsten geht zumindest in den Hochlagen nicht viel


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Wirtshaus hat Sa. u. So. offen.
> 
> @ Stefan: Wald nur mit Spikes und nur wo schon KFZ oder Wanderer unterwegs waren. Ansonsten geht zumindest in den Hochlagen nicht viel



Bleibt die Frage SA oder So?
Alt. könnte man auch auf den Stawold radeln und da die wirtschaft aufsuchen.
Könnten ja bei Licht los ....Kaffee/Kuchen....und dann mit Licht runter.
Schau ma mal


----------



## sungirl (5. Februar 2009)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Sowas gibts da?



Jetzt nimmer  :-(
Der Typ mit dem Traktor ist da nochmal runter, hat alles plattgewalzt.
Die schön vereisten Traktorspur-Rinnen sind fort.
Und der Schnee ist pappig, ist jetzt harmlos.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Höhenweg soll absolut perfekt gehen....aber auch absolut nur mit Speiks.
> Sogar die Ränder vom Festgetrapelten sollen richtig fest sein.
> Hab ich so gehört....soll so gut gehen das man sogar nommal rauffährt obwohl mans net vorhatte...nach Augenzeugenberichten.
> 
> G.


 
hmm ... wie kalt ist es eigentlich unter tag? tauts an?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wie kalt ist es eigentlich unter tag? tauts an?



Haben gerade 5,6 Grad....plus draußen und scheint tagsüber bis Sonnatg auch net kälter zu werden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2009)

hmm also werden wanderwege wohl net gehen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2009)

Hmmh, des ist die Frage.....ist ja noch net so lange so warm.
Und irgendwie ist doch alles recht eisig gewesen...also wenn ich könnte würde ichs riskieren. Weil die wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich hoch ist das dennoch vielleicht sogar perfekte Bedingungen sind und bleiben.

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Höhenweg soll absolut perfekt gehen....aber auch absolut nur mit Speiks.
> Sogar die Ränder vom Festgetrapelten sollen richtig fest sein.
> Hab ich so gehört....soll so gut gehen das man sogar nommal rauffährt obwohl mans net vorhatte...nach Augenzeugenberichten.
> 
> G.



Höhenweg von wo bis wo? 
Schwarzenbach/Saale - Großer Waldstein - Weißenstadt - Rudolfstein - Schneeberg - Nußhardt - Seehaus- Platte - Silberhaus- Hohe Mätze - Kösseine - Haberstein - Luisenburg- Wunsiedel ???


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Höhenweg von wo bis wo?
> Schwarzenbach/Saale - Großer Waldstein - Weißenstadt - Rudolfstein - Schneeberg - Nußhardt - Seehaus- Platte - Silberhaus- Hohe Mätze - Kösseine - Haberstein - Luisenburg- Wunsiedel ???



Der klassische Kösseinebereich....Kösseine - Burgstein - Haberstein - Luisenburg- Wunsiedel.....

G.


----------



## Magister (5. Februar 2009)

Öhhm war etz scho länga nimma kösseine obn un so und wollt ma fragn wie schauts drobn zurzeit aus? geht was ohne spikes oda eher net? weil in Mak und umgebung kann mas relativ vergessen und schätz ma kösseine isses auch net viel bessa oda?^^

Greets


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich ar zwar jetzt a schon 2 Wochen nimmer auf Kössaine oben aber wenn ich jetzt hoch fahren wollt würd ich mich nicht ohne Hochwagen. Wenn du wirklich hoch kommen solltest dann könnts sein dasst nämlich nimmer runter kommst, also mit Spass.

Vom Gefühl her tut sich da jetzt a mal die nächst Zeit nix. Wird ja nicht wirklich warm und recht viel regnen wird es jetzt a net denk ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal meine Spikes runter um ne Kurierfahrt zu unternehmen



Der Satz hat mich gestern schon etwas verwundert.....man muß sich erstmal dran gewöhnen das du jetzt auf der anderen Seite des Hügels lebst.
Da wo das Flachland beginnt und das Laub von den Bäumen fällt wenn bei uns erst die Knospen spriesen....im Land der Bauern und der Ackerwirtschaft
Hmmmh....irgendwie scheint total die Sonne draußen....sollte des net Nebel haben?

G.


----------



## Magister (6. Februar 2009)

Bei uns hats nebel wie sau -.- naja werd mal versuchen weng zu fahrn^^

Greets


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2009)

werds heut abend mal probieren mit spikes  auf die koesseine


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

Du meinst Miau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> werds heut abend mal probieren mit spikes  auf die koesseine



Tu mal hier nen 12 seitigen Zusatandsbericht einstellen


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2009)

wennst dann am samstag mitfährst werd ich das machen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wennst dann am samstag mitfährst werd ich das machen



Jaja, der Emän ist im Fichtl und ich dafür morgen in Lappersdorf
Von wo aus fährste denn heute wann los?

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Februar 2009)

So.. 
Bei uns hats heute 6 Grad gehabt  Biken war definitiv nicht möglich, die Wege (auch die festgetretenen) waren einfach zu matschig - wenn ich selbst bei leichten Gefälle reintreten muss macht das echt keinen Spass.
War dann halt skifahrn - das ging so bis 14 Uhr - dann war der Schnee nass, pappig, aufgeworfen, widerwärtig da noch runter zu rutschen... Echt schöner Tag ( so Sonne und so ) aber machen konnt mer echt nix - fast windstill wars noch dazu - kein Kiten möglich 

Hab mich dann halt mal ans Material gemacht und das Hinterrad vom Norco neu eingespeicht.
Seit Ihr sicher dass sich keine Firma für den Oko als Felgentest-Center interessiert? 

Tim


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2009)

bedingungen koesseine um 21-23uhr opti


----------



## franzam (7. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bedingungen koesseine um 21-23uhr opti


 von wo aus bist du rauf? Mak? und wie runter?


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2009)

geht heute eigentlich was??

Müsst am besten mal ne SMS schreiben weil ich jetzt dann ne Zeit lang nimmer am Puter bin.

Theoretisch wär ich bei fast allem dabei !


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2009)

mak hweg ... ob püttnerfels geht schwer zu sagen

sind halt richtige kanalverhältnisse ... aber geht gut ...

wie schauts nachmittag aus? evtl nachtfahrt ?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja, der Emän ist im Fichtl und ich dafür morgen in Lappersdorf
> 
> G.


 
hättest früher was gesagt  .... dann hätt wär ich in die kletterhalle gekommen zum zuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2009)

Ja und ja. So ab 1500 wär doch ganz gut 

Tu grad schon Quasar laden, fürs Biest muss ich noch weng Steckerzeugs ranmachen, hab aber keine Lötstation hier 

Ui und ich muss ja noch Spikes montieren !!!


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2009)

Wie gehts da denn eigentlich mittlerweile Jörg? Wieder fit.... äh also gesund?


----------



## Magister (7. Februar 2009)

Etz ma bldöefrage aba welche spikereifen habt ihr ? oda selba gebaut?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja und ja. So ab 1500 wär doch ganz gut
> 
> Tu grad schon Quasar laden, fürs Biest muss ich noch weng Steckerzeugs ranmachen, hab aber keine Lötstation hier
> 
> Ui und ich muss ja noch Spikes montieren !!!


 

1500 is aber weder nacht noch tag ...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2009)

Okay dann schlag was vor, 1600 mit einkehrschwung oder???

Und wo überhaupt?

Ich fahr Ice Spiker an VR und Freddies Revenz am HR


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2009)

mach mer 1530 forsthaus? fahrn gemütlich hoch (wendener Stein/Steinbruch zur luisenburg ... trinken nen kaffee oben und dann runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2009)

okopf fleckl könnt aber auch bestens gehen  heb ich mir für morgen auf vielleicht


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2009)

Mach mer 1600 Forsthaus ist mir jetzt lieber. Okay?

Bis denn.

Sollte 1600 nicht klappen musst mir ne SMS schreiben bin ab jetzt nimmer am PC !!


----------



## franzam (7. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mach mer 1600 Forsthaus ist mir jetzt lieber. Okay?
> 
> Bis denn.
> 
> Sollte 1600 nicht klappen musst mir ne SMS schreiben bin ab jetzt nimmer am PC !!



16°° Forsthaus, würd mir auch passen


----------



## Magister (7. Februar 2009)

Wie wars zum fahrn bzw. wie lang wart ihr unterwegs und wo alles? is ohne spikes was möglich ?

Achja der am Stinky war ich xD 

Greetz


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2009)

Ja haben wir uns schon gedacht, hättest schon mal anhalten dürfen, wir beißen net 

Waren so bis 7 unterwegs. Ohne Spikes geht definitiv gar nix!
Sind einfach zu viele Stellen drin die ohne Spikes unfahrbar sind.

Oh man und irgendwie war ich total unfit gestern... 

Weil wir grad bei unfit sind, Jörg bist du jetzt wieder Gesund?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2009)

der jörg is anscheinend untergetaucht 

okopf hats minus 3 grad ... fleckl dh müsst also gehen


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Februar 2009)

Hm komisches Wetter irgendwie....OK DH ?? wäre a Möglichkeit.

WNT könnte a ganz gut gehen......Farnzam wie siehts bei dir aus???

Hab den WNT Flitzer fertig





und die Spikes eingefahren.


----------



## franzam (8. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hm komisches Wetter irgendwie....OK DH ?? wäre a Möglichkeit.
> 
> WNT könnte a ganz gut gehen......Farnzam wie siehts bei dir aus???
> 
> ...



schee! fahr ma?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2009)

neues radl?


----------



## franzam (8. Februar 2009)

14.00 WNT von Falkenberg aus. Start Wanderparkplatz.
Wers noch schaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Februar 2009)

ja relativ neu 

sind viele Teile vom 7er drann .....geht mal ganz anders den Berg rauf 

ja 1400 Falkenberg....LAMPE????


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2009)

... schaff ich net


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2009)

@Emän . Bin net untergetaucht. War gestern ein Ganztagesausflug...und ganz 100% wußte ich´s auch erst kurz bevor ich´s geschrieben hab, wegen Fitness und so.
Hat mir auch net wirkich gut getan....bin mit Fieber und Halsbeschwerden wieder zurückgekommen
Hmmmmh....alles *******

@Kiste: ....jetzt noch die Klickies weg und es paßt

@Stefan: Ne....bin noch net wirklich fit....aua....hust...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2009)

mensch jörg, was machst du denn? hast dich schon mal von der mutti/oma beraten lassen, was da so hilft?


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Februar 2009)

Ne Jörg die bleiben erst mal. 

Jetzt muß erst der Schaden von heute gerichtet werden.
Für 30 min Ausfahrt: Schaltauge; Schaltwerk; Kette und die sch*** Kurbel 

Immer wenn da Franzam dabei ist!? Bloß gut das seine Kette auch aufgegangen ist  aber da war nur das Schloß aufgegangen und sogar noch alle Teile da....ich glaubs jetzt noch nicht


----------



## franzam (8. Februar 2009)

Sei froh, dass Du gesund bist
 auf dem Weg zur Blockhütte und zurück hab ich öfters mal ein paar Wanderer rumliegen sehn. 2 ältere Mädels und 1 etwas älterer Knabe -denen war es einfach zu glatt. 
Furchbar, keine gescheite Bereifung aber bei Glatteis ins Waldnaabtal latschen müssen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2009)

@jörg ... kurier das doch mal aus ... bis zum sommer musst wieder fit sein


----------



## franzam (8. Februar 2009)

@ Jörg: hast Du Dich schon mal aufs "Pfeiffersche" checken lassen?

@ Eman:  bitte , bitte die GPX-Datei nicht vergessen


----------



## Magister (8. Februar 2009)

Joow pfeiferischen könnts echt sein hatte ich etz auch is echt nimma schön... hast du iwie im nacken bzw. am hals angschwollen Lymphdrüsen? Wenn ja würd ich mich mal vom Arzt drauf checken lassen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

Oha immer noch richtig gut krank 

Tu mal net so viel rum rennen und Zeugs machen. Sonst hauts dich echt noch her. Da sollte man wirklich net spaßen !!!

Schönes Bike dieses Hansss. Aber was hast denn dann schon wieder angestellt?

Ach Jörg wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin und du nicht mehr ansteckend bist dann müsst ich mir mal wieder den RRA ausleihen. Also den Rohloff-Ritzel-Abzeiher. Ist mal wieder soweit. Letztes mal endete das ganze mit Flex-Einsatz und anschließendem Abschicken eines Päckchens in Richtung Rohloff 

Ich hoff diesmal bekomm ich den Scheiß ab.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2009)

Dann bring lieber des Hinterrad mit und wir machens gleich bei mir.....weißt schon 4 Hände können in 20 Augen stirrn, und so.
Hab nur noch ein wenig Halsweh mittlerweile....war heut auch mal wieder in der Arbeit ohne das es schlechter geworden ist.
Kann mir ja net meine ganze Freizeit vergeigen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

Ja kann ich a machen, muss aber jetzt erst mal warten bis die neue Kette da ist.

Mal sehen oder ich komm dann am WE mal vorbei. 

Schau ma mal dann sehn wirs schon


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, dann schaumer mal.........

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2009)

@franzam ...

die gpx datei ... komischerweise gabs teilweise relativ grosse kursabweichungen ... 

http://www.fichtlride.de/space/Koesseine_07022009_Nacht.gpx









schon interessant wohin google die berge setzt ... man achte auf die luisenburg


----------



## franzam (9. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @franzam ...
> 
> die gpx datei ... komischerweise gabs teilweise relativ grosse kursabweichungen ...
> 
> ...



danke Dir, jetzt kann ichs mal in Ruhe nachfahren

@ Kistenbiker: Wann geht Deine Kiste wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2009)




----------



## franzam (9. Februar 2009)

ich hab mich schon gefragt was mir das Bild aus der Tuxer Gegend sagen soll
 aber als Farbenblinder seh ich wahrscheinlich den Track nicht, oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2009)

schaut doch ganz schön zum radlfahrn aus  ...


----------



## franzam (9. Februar 2009)

...zum (aufm) Geier mit den Radfahrern.....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2009)

@Eman: Hmmmh....Louisenburg...damit haben sie ja fast den Püttnersfeld getroffen, aber was ist denn der Pfeifersberg
Lieg übriegens nach einem Tag Arbeit wieder zuhause mit neuer Medizin und einer tollen Mandelentzündung als guter Abschlußerkrankung...so dann bau ich halt mein Kraft und Ausdauer noch ganz ab

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> danke Dir, jetzt kann ichs mal in Ruhe nachfahren
> 
> @ Kistenbiker: Wann geht Deine Kiste wieder?



Der König ist Tod

Tja kommt ganz drauf an wann die Teile kommen.
Schaltaugen sind schon bei der Post und das Schaltwerk auch, die Kette hol ich heute ab.

Evtl. gehts bis WE wieder......so ein Sch*** aber auch.

Aber soll ja bestes Spike-Wetter werden


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...so dann bau ich halt mein Kraft und Ausdauer noch ganz ab
> 
> G.



Find ich nicht mal so schlecht.....bin ich nicht immer der Letzte 
Ne .... gute Besserung du junger Hupfer


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2009)

@jörg ... jetzt reichts aber langsam mit den krankheiten


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... jetzt reichts aber langsam mit den krankheiten



Ja die meisten hab ich jetzt schon ausprobiert...aber ich will schon noch alle durchmachen









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2009)

na dann ... viel spass dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (12. Februar 2009)

glaub mir, ein paar davon willst du sicher nicht durchmachen


----------



## franzam (12. Februar 2009)

ja, Botulismus z.B. ist  ein Teufelszeug, wennst es nicht zeitig erwischst machst höchstwahrscheinlich einen Abgang...


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

Ja ja der Jörg, bekommt den Kragen einfach nicht voll 

Achso, meine Kette ist da und ich werd am Samstag auch mal in Neusorg sein. Wann passts dir denn dann komm ich mal vorbei 
Ähh wenn du nimmer krank bist ?


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

Lang lebe der König 

Meine Kette ist auch da und das Schaltauge, das Schaltwerk

Aber ich glaub momentan sind die Kanten vom Board wichtiger


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

Von was für nen König sprichst eigentlich immer?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2009)

@SportaStefan: Gesund bin ich noch net, aber seit gestern nimmer ansteckend.
Vormittag?...Nachmittag weiß ich nämlich noch net ob ich zuahuse bin...usw.
Ach und weißt du we man das Unendlichzeichen auf der Tastatur drückt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2009)

na jetzt net gleich wieder am nachmittag raus in die natur ... zuerst mal gesund werden


----------



## franzam (13. Februar 2009)

auf des mit "nimmer ansteckend" würd ich nicht 100%ig vertrauen...

aber schau mal, dass Du endlich wieder in die Gänge kommst


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na jetzt net gleich wieder am nachmittag raus in die natur ... zuerst mal gesund werden



Des war doch nur Ritzelrunterundraufmachtermin bei mir im Keller....und so.
Und hab nommal 50-60g stabiles leistungsnichtseinbüsendes teures leichter gefunden....*hehe*

Und außerdem...http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/product_info.php?info=p857_Rock-Shox---Federgabel-Boxxer-World-Cup-2010.html....
Scheint ab dem Jahr des gleiche system wie bei der Dodem zu sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2009)

bike ... möcht irgendwie gar nimmer biken   schneerutschen is irgendwie net so komplex ...

so nen schrott alles ... gabel am mbuzi zickt schon wieder und dämpfer verliert öl ... bremsen quietschen und die gravity dropper hat spiel ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bike ... möcht irgendwie gar nimmer biken   schneerutschen is irgendwie net so komplex ...
> 
> so nen schrott alles ... gabel am mbuzi zickt schon wieder und dämpfer verliert öl ... bremsen quietschen und die gravity dropper hat spiel ...



Alter Ruinierer...verdammt ich hätte den Link net reinsetzten sollen....dann könnte ich jetzt schreiben "was kaufste auch immmer so einen Luftmüll"

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2009)

heut im wald ... tja ... hätt er mal spikes gehabt


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2009)

hmm ... luftboxxer ... hehe muss ich vorbestellen ... mai wär ja saisonbeginn 

wie schauts daheim eigentlich aus? wieviel hats geschneit?

wennst net radln kannst könn mer ja mal wieder kugel schieben?


----------



## Jambo12 (13. Februar 2009)

zum glück hatte er nen überrollbügel ^^ aber der arme traktor


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... luftboxxer ... hehe muss ich vorbestellen ... mai wär ja saisonbeginn
> 
> wie schauts daheim eigentlich aus? wieviel hats geschneit?
> 
> wennst net radln kannst könn mer ja mal wieder kugel schieben?



Viel Schnee....zuviel Schnee
Bin ansich des ganze Wochenende noch krankgeschrieben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2009)

ok ...


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

@Stefan

tja es gibt doch nur einen König 






Will am WE irgendwer ausser Franzam!!!! fahren?? Mit dir wird des immer so a Streß


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @Stefan
> 
> tja es gibt doch nur einen König
> 
> ...


 bin gestern gefahrn, hab aber soeben den Trainingsefekt mit  Alohol zumnichte gemacht 
Heut vorm. muß ich nach R aber ab ca. 15.00 wär was zzu machen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> bin gestern gefahrn, hab aber soeben den Trainingsefekt mit  Alohol zumnichte gemacht
> Heut vorm. muß ich nach R aber ab ca. 15.00 wär was zzu machen



In deinem Zustand schreibt man Alohol mit zwei l vorne nach dem A...

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> bin gestern gefahrn, hab aber soeben den Trainingsefekt mit  Alohol zumnichte gemacht
> Heut vorm. muß ich nach R aber ab ca. 15.00 wär was zzu machen



Sorry bekommen heute Besuch....wir also nix werden 

Abends evtl. boarden in MM??? mal schauen wie lang der Besuch aushält.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Februar 2009)

also ich denk wenn ich so aus dem fenster guck dass im wald mal gar nix geht oder?

Wird man erst mal warten müssen bis die wanderer alles zusammen getrampelt haben


----------



## speedy_j (14. Februar 2009)

achtung ... achtung ... eine kurze durchsage.

ich brauch mal hilfe.

kann mal jemand bis montag zu seinem bike mit ketteführung gehen und den abstand von der mitte des tretlagers zur mitte der führungsrolle messen!
wenn das hier dann noch mit dem durchmesser der kettenblattes und der führungsrolle gepostet wird, wäre ich demjenigen sehr mit dank verbunden.

vielen dank für die aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2009)

glaub auch das im wald nix sinnvolles geht ... werds morgen mit brettern erkunden 



speedy_j schrieb:


> achtung ... achtung ... eine kurze durchsage.
> 
> ich brauch mal hilfe.
> 
> ...


 
??? is das net vollkommen rahmen / führungsspezifisch ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> achtung ... achtung ... eine kurze durchsage.
> 
> ich brauch mal hilfe.
> 
> ...



kann ich schonmal machen, 38er e13 Kettenblatt mit ner Boxguide. Maße kommen später. Und sonst schließe ich mich der Frage von eman an...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2009)

@Speedy: ja , ich meß dann mal.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2009)

@Schpihdie: Sind bei mir bei einem 40er Blatt 107mm Absatnd....des Führungsröllchen ist aber bei mir eine so Schaltungsröllchen bei der e23 LG.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Februar 2009)

@jörg
dann lieg ich doch nicht so falsch. laut zeichnung wären es bei mir 110mm. dankeschööööön. 
liegt das schaltröllchen am kettenblatt an und es passt nur noch die kette durch, oder sind da noch ein paar milimeter platz?

@reo/eman
grundsätzlich nein/ja. ich bastel mir gerade etwas selbst und da kann man im anschluss nix mehr einstellen. deswegen brauchte ich einen anhaltspunkt, ob ich nicht allzuweit von der realität weg liege. hab ja sowas noch nie in den händen gehabt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann bist du aber auch auf eine best. Kettenblattgröße festgelegt. Bei der Boxguide ist ja die Rolle U-förmig und wenn sie nicht genau passend eingestellt ist, reicht die Führung durch das U nicht mehr aus und die Kette drückts aus der Rolle raus. Zu nahe am Kettenblatt ist natürlich auch doof 
Oder baust du noch einen e13-mäßigen Käfig an die Rolle dran?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> dann lieg ich doch nicht so falsch. laut zeichnung wären es bei mir 110mm. dankeschööööön.
> liegt das schaltröllchen am kettenblatt an und es passt nur noch die kette durch, oder sind da noch ein paar milimeter platz?
> 
> ...



Da ist noch Platz...aber bei der e13 geht das Schaltröllchengehäuse übers Kettenblatt weswegen man auch den Platz lassen kann.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Februar 2009)

gut, dann lass ich die 110mm. das ich auf eine bestimmt zähenzahl angewiesen bin, ist mir bewusst und nehm ich in kauf. zur not kann ich hinten das ritzel wechseln oder noch einen zweiten arm basteln.
das röllchen wird links und rechts noch zwei platten bekommen, damit die kette nicht zur seite weg kann. so jedenfalls der plan und die theorie.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Februar 2009)

der Vollständigkeit halber: 24mm Rolle der Boxguide mit 108mm Abstand zur Innenlagerwelle.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2009)

@eman wie ist jetzt eigentlich der zustande der trails rund um den oko? warst du mal oben??


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2009)

japp ... war oben ... 4 mal sogar
einmal lifttrasse -> nord
einmal dh strecke
einmal bc -> nord
einmal richtig bc mit nimmer so genau wissen wo man eigentlich is -> süd  ... bin da irgendwo zwischen 5* und fichtlplattenshore hoch  und dann hintenrum bis zum zaun vom sendeturm im unterholz 

bedingungen fürs bike ... mit ski schwer einzuschätzen aber könnt gehen, sah gar net mal so schlecht aus.

so und jetz is brotzeit


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... war oben ... 4 mal sogar
> einmal lifttrasse -> nord
> einmal dh strecke
> einmal bc -> nord
> ...



Über die Steinbrüche süd mußte mal probieren...sind ein paar grasse Seigungen drinn.....wennste dir Eispickel mitnimmst kannst sogar zum Schluß in der Steinbruchlinie bleiben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2009)

was isn eigentl. mit der Lettenbrüder HP passiert


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> was isn eigentl. mit der Lettenbrüder HP passiert


 
wurd gehackt ...


----------



## speedy_j (16. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wurd gehackt ...



dann geh mal nicht soviel radfahren und mach es doch mal wieder ganz.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2009)

das prob is eher das zum radlfahrn noch das skifahrn kommt


----------



## Magister (17. Februar 2009)

Hmm bin echt am überlegen ob ich ma spikes zuleg hat ma da soviel mehr grip?^^ Mit die big betty bin ich fast nur am rumrutschen... Naja vor langeweile passiert dann auch mal sowas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greets


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2009)

Magister schrieb:


> Hmm bin echt am überlegen ob ich ma spikes zuleg hat ma da soviel mehr grip?^^ Mit die big betty bin ich fast nur am rumrutschen... Naja vor langeweile passiert dann auch mal sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nix wie Bledsinn im Kopf 

und ja, kauf dir ein paar Spikereifen -lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2009)

schönes foto ...

@franzam ...
im moment brauchst aber eher tiefschneereifen oder?


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2009)

Noch besser


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schönes foto ...
> 
> @franzam ...
> im moment brauchst aber eher tiefschneereifen oder?



ja mei, heut wär ich schon fast hängengeblieben - trotz Allrad.

aber auf vielen Forstwegen könnte man schon ne Runde biken. Da wirds einen dann wenigstens warm
werde es Do mal probieren.

@ sungirl:sind Dir ein paar fahrbare Wege eingefallen?


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2009)

@eman. wär des nix für Dich:

http://www.dowka.si/en/tekmovanje.html


----------



## Magister (17. Februar 2009)

Öhhm ich hätt ma ne Frage und zwar is meine schöne Spank felge etz gekommen und etz wollt ich fragen wie ich genau die Speichenlänge ausrechne... Der Rechner von Dtswiss is mir bekannt aba da is weder meine Felge noch meine Nabe drin und etz wollt ich fragen von wo bis wo ich genau die Nabe bzw. die Felge vermessen muss um an die angegebenen Daten zu kommen 

GReetz


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2009)

@Magister: Mußt mal kuggn was die Spank wirklich für eine Marke ist, weil die machen nur nen Aufkleber drauf.
Und auch schönes Bild

@franzam: Des ist kein Bledsinn...des ist skifahrn...und mit diesen Reifen müßte es zur Zeit gehen.







@Kiste: Da geht ganz schön Wind auf dem Foto


G.


----------



## sungirl (18. Februar 2009)

Hey,
hab mal ein paar Bilder unter "Fotos" reingestellt, wie es z.Z. so zwischen BT und Weidenberg ausschaut.
Da geht nix auf Wiesen- u. Forstwegen.

Fichtelgebirge: vielleicht mal von Warmensteinach zum Hirschhorn und weiter zum Vogelherdparkplatz

VG


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Wind??? 
Eher so was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83klJ3kQ0F4


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2009)

> Wind???
> Eher so was
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83klJ3kQ0F4




Ahhh....die Piste bin ich schon gefahren...ja die ist steil....und wer reinfährt kommt auch immer unten an...mit oder ohne Ski

G.


----------



## Magister (18. Februar 2009)

Ja auf da Harakiri war ich auch scho des is echt ma geil wennst da oben auf da Kante stehst und des geht halt ma digg runda 

Wie etz du meinst Spank lackiert nur drüba oda was? Is ne Subrosa soviel kann ich sagen und die nabe und spiechen sin aus nem ehemaligen excalibur DH laufradsatz unbd zu lang deshalb brauch ich kürzere und hab etz kp wie ichs ausrechnen soll  wie is des eig ich brauch ja für die eine seite weng längere als für die andere oda? für was eig? weil wenn die speichen etz 2mm zu lang sin und ausm nippel rausschaun is ja eig auch net soo schlimm oda?

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2009)

Vom Einspeichen hab ich null Ahnung...wäre mir viel zu stressig bis man des mal richtig kann mit dem selber machen.

G.


----------



## Magister (18. Februar 2009)

Ja ka hab hat es zeug daheim rumliegen ghabt xD bin kurz davor die nabe und felge iwo hinzubringen und sagen mach mal aba ich schätz des wird n vermögen kosten oda ?


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Mann wo ihr schon gewesen seit 


Neue Speichen (Schwarz) und einspeichen um die 45 Euronen bei unserem Bikedealer in Erbsendorf......und die laufen richtig gut rund.
hatte da schon vor 1-2 Jahren meine superschmalen Mavic einspeichen lassen und die haben den OK bisher sehr gut überstanden!!!
Spricht für den Mann


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Mann wo ihr schon gewesen seit
> 
> 
> Neue Speichen (Schwarz) und einspeichen um die 45 Euronen bei unserem Bikedealer in Erbsendorf......und die laufen richtig gut rund.
> ...



in Ermdorf gibts n Bikedealer?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> in Ermdorf gibts n Bikedealer?



Direkt an der Hauptstraße....und 90er Vorbauten sind out

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Direkt an der Hauptstraße....und 90er Vorbauten sind out
> 
> G.



stimmt, normal fahr ich mindestens 120er

Erbendorf hat ne Hauptsraße?


----------



## Magister (18. Februar 2009)

Wo is bitte Ermdorf xD da muss ich ja erstmal hinfinden ey xD wie lang brauch ich da mim Bike hin oda lohnt sich des übahaupt da mim Bike hinzufahren oda vllt ma beim Fabry fragen ? also naja eig hass ich an fabry wie sau weil die teilweise so unfähig sin aba naja

Greets


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

He He ihr drei Spaßvögel euch komm ich gleich 
...also bitte Erbendorf die Weltstadt im Herzen des Steinwald sollte wirklich jeder kennen....aber da läßt die PizzaStudie wieder mal krüzen

Aber in Ö-reich jeden Berg kennen

Wos ist denn des 






Neue Spielsachen beim Franzam


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

@Kiste, was treibstn am WE?

an die anderen: geht  Kössaine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Wollt eigentlich bei Nacht fahren ..aber der Halter kommt nicht 
und der Schnee ist a ganz schön viel im STW....wenn i meinem Nachbarn glauben darf über 60 cm....wobei der ab und zu etwas übertreibt

Werd evtl. boarden gehen in MM oder OK


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Wollt eigentlich bei Nacht fahren ..aber der Halter kommt nicht
> und der Schnee ist a ganz schön viel im STW....wenn i meinem Nachbarn glauben darf über 60 cm....wobei der ab und zu etwas übertreibt
> 
> Werd evtl. boarden gehen in MM oder OK




mitm boarden fang ich in meinem Alter nimmer an...

Vielleicht probier ich Sa mal WNT


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> mitm boarden fang ich in meinem Alter nimmer an...
> 
> Vielleicht probier ich Sa mal WNT



WNT = Schaltaugentottal...könnten wir a mal testen.
Schau ma mal wie weit ich diesmal komme


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> WNT = Schaltaugentottal...könnten wir a mal testen.
> Schau ma mal wie weit ich diesmal komme



ich hoffe dann wenigstens bis zum 3.Berg


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> He He ihr drei Spaßvögel euch komm ich gleich
> ...also bitte Erbendorf die Weltstadt im Herzen des Steinwald sollte wirklich jeder kennen....aber da läßt die PizzaStudie wieder mal krüzen
> 
> Aber in Ö-reich jeden Berg kennen
> ...



is/war doch nur ne Fotomontage


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> stimmt, normal fahr ich mindestens 120er
> 
> Erbendorf hat ne Hauptsraße?



Was du fährst 2 Vorbauten gleichzeitig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ich hoffe dann wenigstens bis zum 3.Berg



Englischer Humor 
Mal schauen

Dann aber ne gute Fotomontage....man könnte fast glauben das Rad ist echt


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

Äh wenn am WE was wo zusammen geht ich wär auch schon mal wieder mit dabei damit meine Fittizität nicht in richtung erdmittelpunkt absinkt. Ich bin schon im flüssigen Bereich


----------



## franzam (19. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Äh wenn am WE was wo zusammen geht ich wär auch schon mal wieder mit dabei damit meine Fittizität nicht in richtung erdmittelpunkt absinkt. Ich bin schon im flüssigen Bereich



solange du Dich nicht "über"flüssig fühlst..


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2009)

A bissl was ging gestern doch noch





da war ich letzthin mal unterwegs -auch schön:






so, hoffentlich hab ich jetzt wieder ein paar motiviert was zu tun


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Februar 2009)

Komm auch gerade vom Lampentest zurück....motiviert wär ich ja 
Radweg geht da wo viele gelaufen sind...sonst geht im Moment eher nix.
Der Schnee ist einfach nicht fest genug und zu viel um vern. zu fahren.


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Komm auch gerade vom Lampentest zurück....motiviert wär ich ja
> Radweg geht da wo viele gelaufen sind...sonst geht im Moment eher nix.
> Der Schnee ist einfach nicht fest genug und zu viel um vern. zu fahren.



ja, es sollt mal wieder nen halben Tag regnen und dann wieder kalt werden

hast Du einen Lampenhalter besorgt ,oder gleich Ersatz mit dazu?


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Februar 2009)

Ne erst  mal nur einen und wenn der taugt dann gibts auch noch einen auf Lager 
Hab den von Katzenauge und na ja muß ich mal im richtigen Gelände testen wenn man auch mal landet und nicht blöß wie heute 16 KM wie in der Treckerspur geschüttelt wird....
wobei geschüttelt bei dem Fahrwerk falsch ist


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> A bissl was ging gestern doch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hei Franzam, also mich kannst du natürlich immer mit Felsbildern motivieren...aber dummerweise hab ich um 11e schon wieder eine Verabredung mit dem Doc.....aber ích hatte ja letzte Woche mal 3Tage wo ich dachte das alles wieder gut wird

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hei Franzam, also mich kannst du natürlich immer mit Felsbildern motivieren...aber dummerweise hab ich um 11e schon wieder eine Verabredung mit dem Doc.....aber ích hatte ja letzte Woche mal 3Tage wo ich dachte das alles wieder gut wird
> 
> G.




was isn jetzt mit Dir, hat man eigentlich schon rausgefunden was Dir überhaupt fehlt?
Schön langsam solltest Du wieder fit werden -der Frühling rückt unaufhaltsam näher


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> A bissl was ging gestern doch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schön.

Wolfenstein, des erinnet ich jetzt irgendwie an dieses Hammer PC Spiel. Kennt des wer 


So und was ist heut?
Geht wenigstens irgendwo was?

Ich wär für alle Schandtaten bereit 

Achja und Jörg, langsam wird es etwas unheimlich mit deiner Krankheitsserie. Tu dich mal lieber *schonen* sonst beamts dich irgendwann um. Ist langsam kein Spass mehr denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> was isn jetzt mit Dir, hat man eigentlich schon rausgefunden was Dir überhaupt fehlt?
> Schön langsam solltest Du wieder fit werden -der Frühling rückt unaufhaltsam näher



Mittlerweile fehlen mir geau 35 Arbeitsstunden die ich unbezahlt wieder reinarbeiten muß..super...hoffentlich müssen wir auch bald kurzarbeiten (betbet)...das würde das nämlich rechnerisch wohl wieder ein wenig kompensieren
Aber von Frühling ist ja eh nichts zu spüren...oder ist des in der Welt außerhalb der normalen Lebenszonen (Tirschenreuth) anders

G.


----------



## Messerharry (21. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir hier auf 171m ü.n.N. ist von der weißen Pest nichts mehr da 

Wenn ich aber nach Pforzheim hoch fahre ist´s schon noch ein bissi weiß im Wald und Matschig 

Jörg tu du jetzt mal deine Seuche auskurieren, du must ja mittlerweilen ein Schatten deiner selbst sein, solange wie du jetzt schon rumkränkel´st


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So und was ist heut?
> Geht wenigstens irgendwo was?
> 
> Ich wär für alle Schandtaten bereit
> ...



ich hätte morgen ca. 15.00 ab Falkenberg Waldnaabtal probiert. Heute weiß ich noch nicht ( Hausarrest)
Weiß wer ob irgendwo was gut fahrbar ist?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön.
> 
> Wolfenstein, des erinnet ich jetzt irgendwie an dieses Hammer PC Spiel. Kennt des wer



mach doch keine Werbung für Spiele, die wegen der Verwendung verfassungswidriger Symbole beschlagnahmt wurden...  Wobei Doom I und II schon deutlich mehr Spass gemacht haben 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## schu2000 (21. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wolfenstein, des erinnet ich jetzt irgendwie an dieses Hammer PC Spiel. Kennt des wer



Des war noch ne Hammergrafik


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mach doch keine Werbung für Spiele, die wegen der Verwendung verfassungswidriger Symbole beschlagnahmt wurden...  Wobei Doom I und II schon deutlich mehr Spass gemacht haben
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ja ja schon gut!  Hiermit distanziere ich mich von allem was mit dem Spiel zu tun hat!!! Ich kenne auch nur die offizielle Version mit den Bildern der Mortal Kombat Serie !!!  Von allem anderen habe ich nur gehört !

Ich habs ja auch nur wegen der Namensgleichheit aufgeriffen.

Ja man dachte damals, wow fette grafik! Wahnsinn wie sich alles in nur 17 Jahren verändert 

Stimmt, Doom war irgendwie aktionreicher mit den Plasmabällen und was es alles gab 

So genug der Retrospektive.


Ja ich wär auch morgen Waldnaabtal dabei, hauptsache Wald und Tal


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ja ich wär auch morgen Waldnaabtal dabei, hauptsache Wald und Tal



Darfs Kneipe auch mit sein?


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

fällt mir grad nichts passendes ein. Naja dann halt ichs mal wie der Jörg und sag, wenns nen Kaffee gibt !!!


----------



## sungirl (21. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,
bin grad ne super Wintertour im Fichtelgebirge geradelt,
bestens geräumte Forstwege, einfach super!
Es waren 43 km, davon 15 km auf Schnee.
Ich stell ein paar Bilder unter Fotos.
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Darfs Kneipe auch mit sein?



Gibt schon echt blöde Fragen in diesem Forum hier *KopfschüttelbisHalsbabricht*

So, hab jetzt erstmal wieder bis nächsten Dotag Zeit weiter zu regenerieren
Hab mir durch meinen imungeschwächten Zustand scheinbar nur eine Halsgrippe irgendwo letzte Woche, wo ich dachte das es mir wieder besser geht und ich klettern gehen könnte, eingefangen.
Und der Höhepunkt war da scheinbar gestern
Soll jetzt nur noch so 2 Wochen rumhusten und dann ist alles wieder beim Alten.......

Hab ich wenigstens uneingeschränkt Zeit meine neue Gobel, die ich Montag bekomme, reinzubastelln

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. Februar 2009)

Also morgen 1500 im WNT ?? hört sich gut an 
Hast grob a Ahnung obs da geht?! oder wird da wieder eine Männerabeteuerrunde


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Also morgen 1500 im WNT ?? hört sich gut an
> Hast grob a Ahnung obs da geht?! oder wird da wieder eine Männerabeteuerrunde



natürlich wieder Männerabenteuerrunde
oder wir fragen mal Sungirl ob sie Guide für uns im Fichtelgebirge macht

@ alle:  geht evtl Kössaine?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> natürlich wieder Männerabenteuerrunde
> oder wir fragen mal Sungirl ob sie Guide für uns im Fichtelgebirge macht
> 
> @ alle:  geht evtl Kössaine?



Der Normalweg auf die Kösser ab Louisenburg ist immer geräumt...außer an den Tagen wo des net der fall ist

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2009)

wieviel Schnee hats bei Euch noch mal draufgehauen?

Obs heut wirklich gut geht weiß ich nicht
Werd aber um 15.00 Uhr an Wanderparkplatz Falkenberg/Hammermühle sein, dann sehn mers scho

hab ich grad gefunden:

http://www.nordic-parc.de/wandern/Winterwanderwegekarte_Kartenseite 1_06.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

Net schlimm, in Neusorg so 2cm...was eher des Prolblem ist, denke ich wäre dieses tolle Tauwetter....
....und bei dem Schmuddelwetter fährt man doch net Fahrrad...da wird man doch bloß krank

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> hab ich grad gefunden:
> 
> http://www.nordic-parc.de/wandern/Winterwanderwegekarte_Kartenseite 1_06.pdf



Kannste zumindest am Oko vergessen
Hab schonnmal einen den ich noch net kannte, weil er netmal im Sommer fahrbar war im Winter hoch....wäre der perfekte Skitourenweg gewesen
Da war nichts geräumt/gepresst...aber vielleicht hat sich des ja geändert...hop ausprobieren

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Net schlimm, in Neusorg so 2cm...was eher des Prolblem ist, denke ich wäre dieses tolle Tauwetter....
> ....und bei dem Schmuddelwetter fährt man doch net Fahrrad...da wird man doch bloß Krank
> 
> G.



sag mer mal so, bei Pappschnee fährts sich nicht viel schlechter als bei -10° auf nicht komprimierbaren Powder.

es gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter in Bayern

Und krank wird man nicht vom Wetter, sondern von Bakterien und ähnlichen Gesockse


----------



## Kistenbiker (22. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Obs heut wirklich gut geht weiß ich nicht
> Werd aber um 15.00 Uhr an Wanderparkplatz Falkenberg/Hammermühle sein, dann sehn mers scho



Ja wir werden sehen 
werd mal die Schlampe mitnehmen.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja wir werden sehen
> werd mal die Schlampe mitnehmen.



was is mit Dir Stefan, kommst auch mit Lampe?
Dann müss ma länger fahrn - oder im Wirtshaus sitzen


----------



## speedy_j (22. Februar 2009)

@jörg

tuning drehgriff = 20g -> gekauft!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> tuning drehgriff = 20g -> gekauft!



Und Funktion, Seilmontage usw. alles opti oder irgendwelche Nachteile zum Original??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Februar 2009)

hab ihn noch nicht verbaut, brauche noch eine längere bremsleitung.

aber schei$$ auf funktion, hauptsache leicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannste zumindest am Oko vergessen
> Hab schonnmal einen den ich noch net kannte, weil er netmal im Sommer fahrbar war im Winter hoch....wäre der perfekte Skitourenweg gewesen
> Da war nichts geräumt/gepresst...aber vielleicht hat sich des ja geändert...hop ausprobieren
> 
> G.


 
die anzahl der wege die da geräumt oder gepresst sein sollen verwundert mich auch


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aber schei$$ auf funktion, hauptsache leicht.


 
... für was dann die rohloff


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die anzahl der wege die da geräumt oder gepresst sein sollen verwundert mich auch



Der neue Weg von Vogelherdparkplatz ist wohl des was die als gepresst bezeichnen.
Weißt schon da wo die richtigen Mountainbiker über die vereisten Singletrailstufen runterfahren gings doch links weg.
Aber insgesamt gesehen hört der gepresste Zustand ja eh oben unter dem Lift auf.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2009)

ja das würd ich auch als gepresst bezeichnen ... 

hast eigentlich deine krankheit mal los? oder auf zum nächsten bakterium?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja das würd ich auch als gepresst bezeichnen ...
> 
> hast eigentlich deine krankheit mal los? oder auf zum nächsten bakterium?



Bin noch bis mind. Mittwoch krankgeschrieben....ist alles noch suboptimal

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2009)

Richtig schee wars heit 

oder anders gsagt

hart aber herzlich


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2009)

Mhm ich werd jetzt dann a mal n Ründchen fahren.
Hatte gestern net recht Zeit 

Ich bin ja am Überlegen wie es rund um den Schneeberg wohl so aussieht, oder Oko doch besser??? Immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen am Morgen. Fast wie in der Arbeit


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... für was dann die rohloff



damit es nicht zu leicht wird. da kommen dann nur wieder die neider und mit dem radl kann man nicht fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Richtig schee wars heit
> 
> oder anders gsagt
> 
> hart aber herzlich



Warum ist denn dein Fahrrad niergens drauf????.....und was ist denn das für ein GiKreu?????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm ich werd jetzt dann a mal n Ründchen fahren.
> Hatte gestern net recht Zeit
> 
> Ich bin ja am Überlegen wie es rund um den Schneeberg wohl so aussieht, oder Oko doch besser??? Immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen am Morgen. Fast wie in der Arbeit


 
hats eigentlich auch geregnet bei euch da oben?

@speedy... wetter in den allgäuer bergen besser gewesen?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2009)

ja zur zeit absolutes tauwetter... deswegen sitz ich ja noch hier und kann mich nicht fürs radfahren begeistern...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2009)

na dann muss es ja nur noch kalt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2009)

@eman
ich war nicht in den bergen. kumpel war krank, lawinengefahr ganz schön hoch und wetter nicht so besonders. deswegen hab ich es bleiben lassen. das nächste wochenende sollte es dann aber mal klappen. wie war es bei dir?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2009)

wetter naja ... oberhalb der waldgrenze sehr stürmisch und alles weggeblasen bis zu harrschschicht.

lawinengefahr sicher .. aber da wo wir waren relativ unkritisch ... war aber ganz interessant und zugleich frustrierend zu sehen, wie komplex das lawinenthema ist.


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ja zur zeit absolutes tauwetter... deswegen sitz ich ja noch hier und kann mich nicht fürs radfahren begeistern...



ja was i denn? keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen!


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum ist denn dein Fahrrad niergens drauf????.....und was ist denn das für ein GiKreu?????
> 
> G.



wieso Fahrrad? reicht doch wenn einer aufm bike sitzt und der andere ihn schiebt

Gipfelkreuz? is ne alte Hinrichtungsstätte bei WEB


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Gipfelkreuz? is ne alte Hinrichtungsstätte bei WEB



Ja die haben die Leute da hochgetrieben und dann sind sie tot umgefallen 

Ne war meistens gut fahrbar ...und das fahren in den Trampelwegen geht voll auf die Pobacken.

Männerabenteuertour eben.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ja was i denn? keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen!



Ja bin dann nachmittAG doch nioch schnell mal auf die Kösser hoch... Mhm war kein Spaß. 

Bergauf war rel. viel schieben angesagt und Bergab dann auch nicht sooooo super gefunzt alles wobei bergab zumindest einigermaßen ging...

Naja momentan einfach nicht das Wetter zum biken.

Ski fahren wär wohl die bessere Alternative gewesen heut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja bin dann nachmittAG doch nioch schnell mal auf die Kösser hoch... Mhm war kein Spaß.
> 
> Bergauf war rel. viel schieben angesagt und Bergab dann auch nicht sooooo super gefunzt alles wobei bergab zumindest einigermaßen ging...
> 
> ...



Training ist Trainig, so oder so

schult doch die Reaktionsfähigkeit und Balance


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> lawinengefahr sicher .. aber da wo wir waren relativ unkritisch ... war aber ganz interessant und zugleich frustrierend zu sehen, wie komplex das lawinenthema ist.



blöd nur, wenn man mit aller erfahrung doch einen falschen schritt macht und die sache ins rollen kommt.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> blöd nur, wenn man mit aller erfahrung doch einen falschen schritt macht und die sache ins rollen kommt.


 
restrisiko hast immer ... wennst immer so auf nummer sicher gehst, kommst den halben winter glaub ich auf keinen gscheiten berg 

ist halt die freie natur ... und die ist nicht vollkommen kontrollierbar  ... aber voll freiwillig mutter natur in die falle laufen sollt man halt auch net


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2009)

@Franzam: jaja immer diese neuen Geheimräder...haste eigentlich ne Fox oder Lyrik drinn??

Hab heute meine Fox bekommen....ganz schöner Brummer  von der Optik
Jetzt hab ich morgen wenigsten echt mal was richtiges zu tun















G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.


180mm?
Wo baust denn die rein?


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

Wieso Geheimrad? ich fahr mein Dämpferauseinanderziehbike - allerdings mit momentan breiteren Lenker
Kistenbiker kann das sicher bestätigen

... aber die Fox is scho schee


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> 180mm?
> Wo baust denn die rein?



180????? von Fox gibts nur 160
180mm mit 2.39kg kommt erst in 2 Jahren Serienmäßig

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Wieso Geheimrad? ich fahr mein Dämpferauseinanderziehbike - allerdings mit momentan breiteren Lenker
> Kistenbiker kann das sicher bestätigen
> 
> ... aber die Fox is scho schee



Irgendwie komm ich von dem Gedanken net los das du mittlerweile ein Schmutz hast

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich von dem Gedanken net los das du mittlerweile ein Schmutz hast
> 
> G.



Einen Dreck hab ich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2009)

Na endlich ist des Ding da 

Dann musst ja nur noch Fit werden und dann hast endlich keine Ausreden mehr zu fahren wenns auch mal unter 5 Grad draussen hat


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 180????? von Fox gibts nur 160
> 180mm mit 2.39kg kommt erst in 2 Jahren Serienmäßig
> 
> G.



WAS nur 160 und schon so schwer?? 
Sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus, habe mir noch nie über ne FOX Gedanken gemacht...muß ja sparen 
Meine wiegt laut Hersteller auch nur 2300 g bei 180 mm incl. FB...nachgewogen aber 2600 g mit FB...also hast mit 5,07 g/cm gewonnen 

Ja der Franzam war wieder mit seinem ultraleichtgehtvonselberdenbergraufrad unterwegs. Mit dem breiten Lenker und irgendwas von Genial stand da drauf....auf der Plastiktüte 

@Franzam
Ja aber das neue Schmutz darf noch nicht schmutzig werden  So eine Wortspielerei hier aber auch


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2009)

Plastiktüte? bei Mercedes sagt man doch auch "hochwertige Kunststoffe"


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2009)

Wie sagt da eman... Plastik


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2009)

So, fertig eingebaut....jetzt komme ich dann mit dem Syntacevorbau doch glatt wieder gewichtsmäßig ganz ohne LB wieder auf was mit 17 vorne, inkl. Tachoeinheit und trotz der über 1/2 kg Stütze

@Kiste: hast du ewa eine Luftgobel da drinn? ..des Ding ist zu schwer zu erkennen!!....und was ist FB???








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2009)

japp ... plastik heisst das 

... da hab ich ja mal wieder zu falschen zeit mitm falschem sport angefangen  bei 5 wirds glaub ich schon interesting


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2009)

Skitouren gehen ist doch kein Sport...naja....zur Zeit könnte man natürlich schon Lawining machen

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Plastiktüte? bei Mercedes sagt man doch auch "hochwertige Kunststoffe"



Entschuldigung meinte schon auch hochwertige Kunststoffe  weist schon der Neid ::::



LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, fertig eingebaut....jetzt komme ich dann mit dem Syntacevorbau doch glatt wieder gewichtsmäßig ganz ohne LB wieder auf was mit 17 vorne, inkl. Tachoeinheit und trotz der über 1/2 kg Stütze
> 
> @Kiste: hast du ewa eine Luftgobel da drinn? ..des Ding ist zu schwer zu erkennen!!....und was ist FB???
> 
> G.



Komme auf 16,5 mit Lampe  und ja ist ne Luftgobl im Tarnmodus mit *F*ern*B*edienung/Hebelchen am Lenker oder was weiß ich, zum 4cm tieferlegen für bergauf ....tja ex Golffahrer kriegen das eben doch nie ganz weg mit dem tiefer breiter härter


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Entschuldigung meinte schon auch hochwertige Kunststoffe  weist schon der Neid ::::
> 
> 
> 
> Komme auf 16,5 mit Lampe  und ja ist ne Luftgobl im Tarnmodus mit *F*ern*B*edienung/Hebelchen am Lenker oder was weiß ich, zum 4cm tieferlegen für bergauf ....tja ex Golffahrer kriegen das eben doch nie ganz weg mit dem tiefer breiter härter



Ahhh....Luftgobel dachte ich mir schon bei 2600g....jaja, Luft ist ja bloß was für Klickpedalfahrer und so Bergaufschnellhochtreter und Kohlefaserbikebesitzer und des ganze abartige Zeug was es da so gibt.
Mit Luft und den Reifen vom Sportastefan wäre ich auch auf 16,5kg...sogar ohne Lampe

@Franzam: Dann darf also des Schmutz noch net Treckig werden....oder verträgts keinen Schnee???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. Februar 2009)

@eman
holla die waldfee, ne fünf hat es schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Franzam: Dann darf also des Schmutz noch net Treckig werden....oder verträgts keinen Schnee???
> 
> G.



Weißer Treck auf silberen Schmutz kommt nicht gut
ne, 2.LRS ist beim zentrieren, Reifen umschrauben..etc. bin ich zu faul


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Februar 2009)

.....Wird Zeit das da Jörg wieder gesund wird

Und ne Klickis sind seit heute nicht mehr drann.....scheiß Schnee in den Dingern bringst ja nicht mehr raus.....aber der bleibt ja nicht ewig liegen!

Wobei so sahs heute 2 Steinwürfe vom Weissenstein aus





Das einzige was heute noch "unterwegs" war.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2009)

@ kiste wo warst da gestern? 

Wenn heut wer wo fährt bitte mal hier einschreiben


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ kiste wo warst da gestern?
> 
> Wenn heut wer wo fährt bitte mal hier einschreiben



Hatte gestern die Eingebung das ich mal über Weissenstein zum Turm und dann beim Zrenner Kaffeetrinken könnt.

Tja bis in Sichtweite der Burgruine (Foto) bin ich gekommen....ab da....locker 50cm weiße Pest.

4 Stunden für den 1/2 Weg den ich sonst ganz in 3 Stunden fahre.
Sogar bergab nur treten und bloung......obwohl die Forststraßen "geräumt" waren.
Dagegen war WNT mit Franzam fast schon Kindergeburtstag 

Ach ja ich fahre heute Abend ...in MM ...bei Flutlicht....mit dem Board....kannst ja mit dem Lapi die Piste runter brettern...ich nehm dich auch im Lift mit hoch


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2009)

Alles klar 

Ja mal sehen, momentan tut mich des weiße Zeugs weng nerven...
Da will ich dann auch nicht mit Ski oder Board rumdüsen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2009)

So....meine Odysee geht auch weiter....der Bereitschaftsarzt letzten Samstag hat sich leicht verschätzt...abwohl ich im die Wirklichkeit 3 mal genau gesagt hab.
Zum 3ten mal Pennnizilihn in so kurzer Zeit 
Aber diesmal schon die Mannervariante davon...20Tabletten mit 1000mg pro Tablette 3Stück die ersten Tage...toll

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrg............

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2009)

Oh jeeeh na hoffentlich wird des dann wieder bis zur Bike-Attack.

Die ist ja schon anfang August...

Man man man da hast echt was ganz schön hartknäckiges erwischt...

Ich sags ja immer die beste Krankheit taugt nix wenn man sie selbst hat !!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2009)

oh mei jörg ... hättst auch einfach sagen können das du auf keinen berg mit mir laufen willst 

@stefan ... nochmal bock in den schnee zu fahrn den winter?


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Februar 2009)

Mann mann mann Winterunlust hier.

Die einen besorgen sich Endloskrankheiten
die anderen können sich nicht mal zum liften aufrappeln
und der Todesfite geht nur noch an Krücken durch den Wald.....

und dann im Sommer wieder allen um die Nase fahren...toll 
bloß gut das da franzam da nicht so labil ist


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2009)

Ja, voll schlim alles zur Zeit
Aber so kann wenigstens alles wieder nur besser werden
Solang besser werden bis alles wieder beim Alten ist

G.


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Mann mann mann Winterunlust hier.
> 
> Die einen besorgen sich Endloskrankheiten
> die anderen können sich nicht mal zum liften aufrappeln
> ...



naja, der Zoigl gestern...


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> naja, der Zoigl gestern...



Na ganz groß ...jetzt sind alle raus 

Gut leg ich mich eben bis zum Frühjahr nieder....kann mich dann einer aufwecken.


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Na ganz groß ...jetzt sind alle raus
> 
> Gut leg ich mich eben bis zum Frühjahr nieder....kann mich dann einer aufwecken.



Vielleicht küßt dich ja Dornrößchen wach...


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Februar 2009)

Na besser die als du


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2009)

@ eman murmel murmel murmel....

weiß nicht, hätt ja schon abgeschlossen mit Ski fahren. Anderseits soll ich schon fast noch mal fahren da ich ja genügend Zeit jetzt hätt 

Mhm was würde dir denn in den Sinn kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr jetzt wohl 5 Tage die Woche Kurzarbeit...oder hat man endlich erkannt das du für die Firma nimmer tragbar bist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2009)

nee wir machen schon nur 2 tage / Woche kurz aber vielleicht mach ma ja im März nochmal weng Betriebsruhe...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman murmel murmel murmel....
> 
> weiß nicht, hätt ja schon abgeschlossen mit Ski fahren. Anderseits soll ich schon fast noch mal fahren da ich ja genügend Zeit jetzt hätt
> 
> Mhm was würde dir denn in den Sinn kommen?


 
hmm wann hastn zeit ... bei mir is zeit haben eher schwierig mit zeit haben ... eher früher oder später?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

bei mir ists mit zeit haben recht gut. Hab jede woche von Do nachmittag bis Mo Abend Zeit.

Zudem bin ich wohl kW 12 u 13 komplett daheim...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

Tut heut wer was machen tun???


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> bei mir ists mit zeit haben recht gut. Hab jede woche von Do nachmittag bis Mo Abend Zeit.
> 
> Zudem bin ich wohl kW 12 u 13 komplett daheim...


 
na dann mach mer was wenn ich aus Mannheim KW11 zurückkomm ... und ich den Ausflug mitm speedy ins allgäu ohne lawinen überstehe


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2009)

@Kiste: Wo haste denn dein schönes Bildchen hin....des Ziubemblem ist ja voll homo
Mal ne Frage, welches Baujahr ist denn diese komische Gobel von dir und geht die wirklich???? + ???? +³²


@Ohl: KW 12, also da wo ich wieder top gesund bin, hätt ich auch 3-5Tage Zeit. Aber nur unter der Woche....
...schaut mal wie schön : http://www.wetteronline.de/Italien/Bozen.htm

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2009)

da du so schnell eh net gesundest brauchst gar net mitreden


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

Genau... 

Mhm machte heut keiner mehr was wa??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2009)

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh....Luftgobel dachte ich mir schon bei 2600g....jaja, Luft ist ja bloß was für Klickpedalfahrer und so Bergaufschnellhochtreter und Kohlefaserbikebesitzer und des ganze abartige Zeug was es da so gibt.
> 
> G.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kiste: Wo haste denn dein schönes Bildchen hin....des Ziubemblem ist ja voll homo
> Mal ne Frage, welches Baujahr ist denn diese komische Gobel von dir und geht die wirklich???? + ???? +³²
> 
> 
> G.



Zum Bildchen...Farbe bekennen!!! auch wenns Homo ist  bei 3 Kinder macht Mann sich über sowas keine Gedanken.

Die Gobel ist erst 08 raus gekommen...also Bj 08 ......das kannst du aber nicht wissen, da du dich in der Preisklasse nicht bewegst.

Ob sie geht ..............tja das ist wie alles im Leben relativ.....mir taugt sie ganz gut 
Da wir aber ident. Gewicht haben, kannst sie ja mal testen ...solltest dieses Jahr noch mal gesund werden 

@Stefan

wenns richtig kalt wird fahr i heute noch bei Flutlicht durch den Wald


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2009)

Doch doch hatte schonmal anfang letzten Jahres glaub ich diese Gobel live zu begutachten...beim ersten Drücken war meine erste Frage aber "Ist die kaputt? "...und meine Gedanken "Ah..eine typische Suntour"...wobei die Optik ja mal passte.
Drum die Frage ob sie mittlerweile funktionieren

Des komische Ziubblidchen gibts aber schon öfters hier im Forum
...und kalt wirds die nächsten Tage auch nimmer...und gesund bin ich auch seit heute (glaub ich)...mir ist nur noch so sternchensehmäßig von den komischen Tabletten die ich bis nächsten Donnerstag nehemen muß...un

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Doch doch hatte schonmal anfang letzten Jahres glaub ich diese Gobel live zu begutachten...beim ersten Drücken war meine erste Frage aber "Ist die kaputt? "...und meine Gedanken "Ah..eine typische Suntour"...wobei die Optik ja mal passte.
> Drum die Frage ob sie mittlerweile funktionieren
> 
> Des komische Ziubblidchen gibts aber schon öfters hier im Forum
> ...



Anfang letzten Jahres gabs noch die Duro 150mm weil mit der Durolux sind sie ja wieder nicht aus der Hüfte gekommen....gut Vorserie evtl.

Aber wie meinst Kaputt?? ist sie auseinander gefallen  

Typisch Suntour ...sorry aber wie viele "gehobene" Suntour bist schon gefahren??  Baumarkträder gelten nicht!!!

Das Bild bleibt bis mir was besseres einfällt....gut so geistreich war das Bild echt nicht ...kommt scho noch 

Das *muß* aber saukalt werden!!!!

Ja wennst gesund bist dann können wir ja mal wieder a Runde drehen.....derzeit dann wohl besser Nachts!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Anfang letzten Jahres gabs noch die Duro 150mm weil mit der Durolux sind sie ja wieder nicht aus der Hüfte gekommen....gut Vorserie evtl.
> 
> Aber wie meinst Kaputt?? ist sie auseinander gefallen
> 
> ...




War schon anfang des Jahres....vor dem Verkaufsstart
Kaputt in hinsicht von steinhart...mindstens Granit
Und "gehobene" Suntourgabeln gibts nur wenn man sie vorher runterschmeißt....
....dann sind´s nämlich auf"gehobnene" Gabeln...auf dem Boden kugel...nach Luft schnapp
Aber wenn ich wiedrr gesund bin werd ich´s a sehn

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und "gehobene" Suntourgabeln gibts nur wenn man sie vorher runterschmeißt....
> ....dann sind´s nämlich auf"gehobnene" Gabeln...auf dem Boden kugel...nach Luft schnapp
> G.



Was soll ich dazu noch sagen?? 
mußte ja so kommen 

Eben das kannst dann ja mal testen  wenn!!!! du mal wieder aus dem Haus kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Eben das kannst dann ja mal testen  wenn!!!! du mal wieder aus dem Haus kannst



wolle mer n rauslasse?


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Februar 2009)

Fasching ist doch schon vorbei !!!

Was ist für heut geplant?

Ich vermute mal durch den Regen und die + Grade wird der Schnee wohl zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen sein.  Oder siehts oben noch besser aus???


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. Februar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Fasching ist doch schon vorbei !!!
> 
> Was ist für heut geplant?
> 
> Ich vermute mal durch den Regen und die + Grade wird der Schnee wohl zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen sein.  Oder siehts oben noch besser aus???



Ja sieht leider nicht besser aus...der Schnee liegt noch höher und da wird der ganze Trampelpfad eher ein Graben mit Schmotter sein als fahrbar!?
Kann mich aber nicht aufraffen das selber zu testen 


wie ist es eigentlich mit SchmutzFahrradangriff dieses Jahr? 
wollte mir das schon auch irgend wann einmal geben.


----------



## sungirl (28. Februar 2009)

Hey,
bin grad ne super Tour zum Oko gefahren,
auf 3 prima geräumten Winterwanderwegen von Weidenberg über Warmensteinach,Grassemann und Fleckl.
Alles super vereist und Eis grad noch so hart, dass es radelbar ist.
Aufn letzten 300m vorm OkoGipfel wars Eis schon matschig, also morgen wirds mühsam da rauf.
VG


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja sieht leider nicht besser aus...der Schnee liegt noch höher und da wird der ganze Trampelpfad eher ein Graben mit Schmotter sein als fahrbar!?
> Kann mich aber nicht aufraffen das selber zu testen
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich hab schon mal Urlaub eingetragen und will auf jeden Fall wieder mit.
Ich denk die anderen werden soweit se gesund sein sollten  auch mit fahren...

Leider kann ich zu Caidom keinen Urlaub nehem grrrrr


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Februar 2009)

sungirl schrieb:


> Hey,
> bin grad ne super Tour zum Oko gefahren,
> auf 3 prima geräumten Winterwanderwegen von Weidenberg über Warmensteinach,Grassemann und Fleckl.
> Alles super vereist und Eis grad noch so hart, dass es radelbar ist.
> ...



Bin jetzt auch 2 h Flatland gefahren. Habs Stinky mal wieder reaktiviert.

Des ding ist schon der Hammer. Da stellst es nen halbes Jahr (über Kopf) in die Ecke, ziehst es raus und alles funzt wie gestern frisch hingestellt 

Also was Haltbarkeit angeht ist des Ding schon absolut geil...

Habs sogar schwerenherzens bisschen geputzt. War ja noch der Schmutz von Lenzerheide dran !


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2009)

@Schachtelbiker: Also ich hab zu der Zeit eh Freischicht...nach der jetztigen Zeitenverteilung.


Um Mak, also direkt ab der Grenze ins häßliche Franken, liegt übrigens gar kein Schnee mehr auf den Feldern

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Schachtelbiker: Also ich hab zu der Zeit eh Freischicht...nach der jetztigen Zeitenverteilung.
> 
> 
> Um Mak, also direkt ab der Grenze ins häßliche Franken, liegt übrigens gar kein Schnee mehr auf den Feldern
> ...



Tja nach meiner derzeitigen Zeitverteilung hab ich auch viele Freischichten. 
geht erst wieder richitg loß wenn die Pest ganz weg ist 

Wer will den schon in Franken biken??? War ja am Freitag in Weißenstadt und da sahs schon noch arg weiß aus....also es besteht doch noch Hoffnung!!!


@ Stefan und Franzam

Also Schmutzräder und Franzosenräder dürfen nicht Treckig, oder nur mit Lapen abgewischt werden .....was für eine unlogische Erfindung


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch 2 h Flatland gefahren. Habs Stinky mal wieder reaktiviert.
> 
> Des ding ist schon der Hammer. Da stellst es nen halbes Jahr (über Kopf) in die Ecke, ziehst es raus und alles funzt wie gestern frisch hingestellt
> 
> ...


 
mitm stinky flatland ... oh mei ... wo soll das noch hinführen.

am WE hat uns keine lawine erwischt bei geilstem wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mitm stinky flatland ... oh mei ... wo soll das noch hinführen.
> 
> am WE hat uns keine lawine erwischt bei geilstem wetter



Besser wie mit seiner CC Franzosengurke

Lwinen nehmen auch net jeden...die haben auch schon Auswahlkriterien
Überleg doch mal selber...einen Ossi und einen Mitterteicher...tsss

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mitm stinky flatland ... oh mei ... wo soll das noch hinführen.
> 
> am WE hat uns keine lawine erwischt bei geilstem wetter



Ja schlimm schlimm ich weiß 
Aber der Trainingseffekt ist doch etwas höher als mitn Franzosen.

Mhm der Jörg... kaum ist er wieder weng Gesund wird er auch schon wieder aufmüpfig


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal selber...einen Ossi und einen Mitterteicher...tsss
> 
> G.


 


bakterien und viren nehmen auch net jeden


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2009)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2009)

ja so ist das ...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2009)

oh mei dieses nieveaulose wetter zur zeit senkt auch das nieveau hier im forum 

Ich war heut mal im Wald... aber ner zum Bäume schubsen  Glaub des sieht überall sehr übel aus zur Zeit... Zumindest auf 700 hm.

Weiter oben wohl nicht besser schätze ich.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2009)

krass was mit google earth möglich is ... leider gehts net überall so geil aufgelöst


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. März 2009)

also einige dinge verändern sich doch nie-besonders des bläide greed vo dahoam 

jörg, tu mal wieder gesund werden!! wir müssen mindestens einmal bozen aufholen! also guade besserung nochmal!
und schöne Grüße an die übrige Bande!!

...der otti...


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2009)

@eman
die andere tour müsste doch auch mit auf das bild passen. hinten sieht man ja den grat auf dem wir waren.

@jörg
man hört den blanken neid aus dir heraus.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2009)

Des mit Google Örs geht ja jetzt dann bald auch für Taucher unter Wasser
Des wirste dann schon bei BA auch mal angetestet, oder? 

War gestern auch mal, zum ersten mal, wieder draußen.
Also Kössein bis oberhalb Kleinwendern gewandert, etwas Pütnertrail und so,....ist schon zu Fuß, bis auf neben den Loipen, ein recht abenteuerliches Unterfangen.









G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> die andere tour müsste doch auch mit auf das bild passen. hinten sieht man ja den grat auf dem wir waren.


 
japp ... würd raufpassen ... hat aber so eindrucksvoller ausgeschaut 

geht net überall so gut (schon aufm grad nimmer ) ... das google earth bild da oben is schon aussergewöhnlich gut.

kann dir ja mal die gpx files schicken zum spielen


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2009)

gibt es denn mittlerweile eine google earth version die unter linux läuft?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2009)

args ... das du linux benutzt is noch schlimmer als ausm osten zu kommen


----------



## schu2000 (3. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> gibt es denn mittlerweile eine google earth version die unter linux läuft?



Jepp, beim Download auf http://earth.google.de müssts eigentlich automatisch erkennen welches Betriebssystem man hat. Aber keine Ahnung wie es mit der tatsächlichen Funktionstüchtigkeit unter Linux ausschaut, als ichs das letzte Mal probiert hab wars so la la, is aber scho ein paar Jahre her...


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2009)

wir hatten ja nix früher und da nehmen wir jetzt auch lieber das, was nix kostet.

danke schu, ich werd mal schauen, was mittlerweile angeboten wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ... das du linux benutzt is noch schlimmer als ausm osten zu kommen



Ahhh, ein Gedankenverwandter

@Speedy: Was macht denn dein neues Fahrrad....oder soll des für ewig eine Baustelle sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2009)

was macht die gesundheit jörg?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was macht die gesundheit jörg?



....geh morgen wieder in die Arbeit. 
Muß nur noch bis Do meine Extrempillen schlucken.
Die haben noch ein wenig Erschlappungsnebenwirkungen...aber sonst paßt alles...glaub ich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2009)

beide touren drin ... spielerei ohne ende halt


----------



## franzam (3. März 2009)

tststs, Zeit ham die Buam

ich will ja nicht mosern, aber wie schauts`n mit der Lettenbrüder HP aus? -Wollte ein paar Amis die heimische Ecke schmackhaft machen


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Was macht denn dein neues Fahrrad....oder soll des für ewig eine Baustelle sein
> 
> G.



geduld jörg... wie du ja selber weißt, passen meistens die ganzen sündhaft teuren teile nicht immer so zusammen. da muss hier mal gefeilt und da mal etwas gekürzt werden. 

@eman
das schaut doch ganz gut aus. mich wundert es ja, dass noch niemand was gesagt hat, dass wir nicht auf einen gipfel waren.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das schaut doch ganz gut aus. mich wundert es ja, dass noch niemand was gesagt hat, dass wir nicht auf einen gipfel waren.



Naja, das war ansich des erste was ich gedacht hab...echt. Aber dachte mir auch die Tour wird halt so gehn bis zu dem Grat...also Hauptsache man kann mal auf der anderen Seite runterschaun

G.


----------



## Magister (4. März 2009)

Hey hat iwer von euch ne Ahnung wies zurzeit auf da Kösseine ausschaut ? Ob da scho iwas ohne Spikes befahrbar is? Schätz ma H-trail wird noch eingiges liegen aba vllt Püttnersfelstrail der untere teil unterhalb von da straße?

Greets


----------



## TimvonHof (4. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> gibt es denn mittlerweile eine google earth version die unter linux läuft?



kommt darauf an. bei 32bit Linuxen sollte es ohne weiteres gehen, bei 64bit (damit meine ich kein Bier) isses mit "--force architecture" und den "32 bit libs" auch möglich - gibt halt noch keine 64er Variante von Google.
Ähmm - Goggle das doch mal  da kriegste richtig viel Antworten....

Tim

Hab inzwischen auf fast allen Rechnern Ubuntu laufen - nur zu daddeln und für Spassgeschichten hab ich noch ein XP am Start


http://www.onlinecat.de/fun/32bit.jpg


----------



## TimvonHof (4. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das schaut doch ganz gut aus. mich wundert es ja, dass noch niemand was gesagt hat, dass wir nicht auf einen gipfel waren.



Warum wart Ihr denn nicht bis oben 
An den Harscheisen kanns ja nicht liegen - die hatte der Eman sich im Auto 

Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen...
Tim


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2009)

also, dann will ich mal für aufklärung sorgen, wenn schon so viele anfragen kommen.

die blaue tour ist keine gipfeltour, da der große witterstein wahrscheinlich erst bei 20m schneedecke abzufahren wäre. so geht man immer nur das "karlstor". das ist zu recht der hang der hänge im allgäu. auf dem ersten bild sieht man im vordergrund noch einen gipfel, der sich mit der karlstor tour verbinden lässt. 

bei der gelben tour haben wir auf den den rechten gipfel verzichtet, da es doch eine lawinengefahrstufe 3 hatte und schon am vormittag die sonne in den hängen war. da ich drum gebeten wurde, eman wieder heil zurück zu bringen hab ich unseren führer eine alternative route wählen lassen.

wenn weitere fragen bestehen, so werde ich versuchen sie bestmöglich zu beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei der gelben tour haben wir auf den den rechten gipfel verzichtet, da es doch eine lawinengefahrstufe 3 hatte und schon am vormittag die sonne in den hängen war. da ich drum gebeten wurde, eman wieder heil zurück zu bringen hab ich unseren führer eine alternative route wählen lassen.


 
aha jetz wär ich also schuld gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2009)

ich wußte doch das der Eman schuld ist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2009)

Da eman is immer schuld...


----------



## speedy_j (5. März 2009)

oh mei, jetzt hab ich wieder was los getreten.

zur klarstellung möchte ich daruf hinweisen, dass es auch in meinem interesse war, wieder heil zurück zu kommen. ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung, wenn ich mit meinen äußerungen gefühle verletzt habe.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2009)

bin am WE mal wieder im lande ... geht was? biken wird wohl net gehen?

@marcel ...
hehe ok 
bin zwar immer schuld ... aber hab auch immer recht 

@stefan .. wie schauts aus mit der lampe?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2009)

@ eman lampe ist soweit fertig. Also zuminest die Einzelteile, hab gestern die 3. von 7 zusammen gebastelt...

Ich kann dir dein Zeug mit bringen. Wohin auch immer 

Ja ich weiß net biken sieht denk ich echt übel aus, fast so übel wie Skifahren...

Wir könnten mal wieder Kugeln schubsen oder ein Eis essen gehen...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2009)

ok ... lampe is gut ... wie lang dauert das zusammenbauen so in etwa?

wetter is sch ... aber soviel schnee wird schon noch liegen das man okopf zur not rauflaufen kann


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2009)

also ich brauch so ne gute stunde weiß aber genau wo was hin gehört.... 

wetter ist voll mist, hier in kemmert liegt eigentlich kein schnee mehr nur wenn man zu den gipfeln schaut ists noch weiß...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2009)

@Stefan: Wo habt ihr in Kemmert denn Gipfel...tsss
Ach, der Ormin und ich haben gerade beschlossen, da wir ja früh werkeln und du Zwangsurlaub hast, ohne dir was zu sagen bei dir aufschagen.
Wir wollen Kaffee und die Auswahl von 3 Kuchen (Nußhörnchen ohne Schockoglasur, Bienenstich und Erdberbisquitrolle)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sungirl (6. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach, der Ormin und ich haben gerade beschlossen, da wir ja früh werkeln und du Zwangsurlaub hast, ohne dir was zu sagen bei dir aufschagen.
> Wir wollen Kaffee und die Auswahl von 3 Kuchen (Nußhörnchen ohne Schockoglasur, Bienenstich und Erdberbisquitrolle)



Ich komme auch vorbei, ich will auch Kuchen!


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2009)

Ähhh gut und wann??


----------



## sungirl (6. März 2009)

Sorry, ich schaffs nicht,
Lizenzserver für NX ist zsammgebrochen, muss ich mich drum kümmern.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2009)

NX... ist doch die kurzform von NIX...

Also quasi der server für nix...
den braucht man nicht zwingen, kannst gehn lassen...

Wurstbrot...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2009)

Ahhh...es hat funktioniert....dann muß ich des heute nommal mim Ormin bereden.
Wettertechnisch ist ja eh sonst nictts drinn

G.


----------



## sungirl (6. März 2009)

Au ja,
des sag ich meinem Chef ...

Eih, Jörg, musstest du da jetzt reinspringen?
Pass auf, dass dich die Masern nicht erwischen,
sie sind auf dem Weg zu dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2009)

War halt schneller

So, jetzt hat Ghost wieder gewonnen....die haben den Tschugg und Cube nur den Wagenknecht
Aber eins haben sie ja immernoch gemeinsam...keiner hat die passenden Räder für die Typen im Verkauf
Grausam grausam...kopfschüttel

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2009)

Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## franzam (6. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War halt schneller
> 
> So, jetzt hat Ghost wieder gewonnen....die haben den Tschugg und Cube nur den Wagenknecht
> Aber eins haben sie ja immernoch gemeinsam...keiner hat die passenden Räder für die Typen im Verkauf
> ...



wieso passende Räder? man braucht doch nur die passenden Aufkleber

@Würfelkistenbiker:  s´Wetter soll wieder bescheiden am Sa und So sein Mach mer was?


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2009)

Also wenn wer wo fährt bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. Glaub aber nicht dass viel gehen wird des we...


----------



## franzam (6. März 2009)

Waldnaabtal geht immer, ich schätze sogar ohne Spikes (falls es morgen keinen Frost gibt )
Weiter oben wird nix gehen-> also WNT! fährt wer mit?  wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. März 2009)

Bescheidenes Wetter ...genau unsere Welt 

Tja also morgen Nachmittag oder So ...wobei morgen besser passen würde!!

Und wenn dann nichts vergessen!!!! gel Franzam


----------



## franzam (6. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Bescheidenes Wetter ...genau unsere Welt
> 
> Tja also morgen Nachmittag oder So ...wobei morgen besser passen würde!!
> 
> Und wenn dann nichts vergessen!!!! gel Franzam



wieviel Uhr?
Übrigens, hab heute mal die Spikes runter-dann gibts morgen viell. Frost


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also wenn wer wo fährt bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. Glaub aber nicht dass viel gehen wird des we...


 
bin morgen denk ich mal zunächst wasserski am okopf fahrn 

falls wer mitwill oder beim hanke nen kaffee trinken will -> anrufen


----------



## franzam (7. März 2009)

Start:  14.30 Falkenberg Wanderparkplatz Waldnaabtal/Hammermühle
Falls sich wer bei dem Wetter aufs Bike traut


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Start:  14.30 Falkenberg Wanderparkplatz Waldnaabtal/Hammermühle
> Falls sich wer bei dem Wetter aufs Bike traut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2009)

also ich trau mich auch mal auch wenns alles andere also chön ist 

Bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2009)

Ist mir alles noch ein wenig riskant bei der Kälte....muß erstmal langsam mit so Radzeugs testweise wieder anfangen

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. März 2009)

Ging erstaunlich gut heute! Würd mal sagen um 125% besser als letztes mal.

Spikes würd man auch nicht mehr brauchen....wobei auf nassen Holz sind die schon Top! 

@Franzam

Drin!!


----------



## franzam (7. März 2009)

spikes haha, nur für Weicheier

wo, was drin?
Und funzt es?


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. März 2009)

Ja ja nur für Weicheier ist schon klar 

Habs noch nicht wirklich getestet aber so mit Hand runterdrücken und hochfahren geht auf alle Fälle schon gut!!!!!!

Werd ich morgen aber ausgibig testen.....Männer und ihre Spielsachen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2009)

und wars schlammig?


----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2009)

Ja scho a weng aber dann doch nicht so schlimm wie es h#ätte sein können. Alles klar  

Wegen heut? 
Wie ist dein plan eman?


----------



## franzam (8. März 2009)

Schee wars, aber die Buam waren nicht ausgelastet - immer noch zu aufmüpfig


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja scho a weng aber dann doch nicht so schlimm wie es h#ätte sein können. Alles klar
> 
> Wegen heut?
> Wie ist dein plan eman?


 
hmm ... mein plan is das ich schon um 1800 in rgbg nach MA losfahrn muss ... lampe wird also schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2009)

aufmüpfig? Stimmt des kistebiker schlimm schlimm... 

Eman: mhm schlimm schlimm. Wird zeit dass frühling wird! ! !


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2009)

japp ... schlimm  nächste woche brauch ich eh keine lampe ... hab kein bike dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2009)

frühling .... hmm ... wir müssen doch nochmal skifahrn


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> aufmüpfig? Stimmt des kistebiker schlimm schlimm...



dir geb ich gleich des 

@Franzam

passt!!!






Hab nach dem Foto den Adapter noch lackiert...sieht besser aus


----------



## franzam (8. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> dir geb ich gleich des
> 
> @Franzam
> 
> ...



na, schaut doch ganz brauchbar aus und lackiert wahrscheinl. noch besser


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. März 2009)

Ja schon schöner 

Aber langsam sieht der Würfel (mit Schlampe) aus wie a Kabellager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (8. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja schon schöner
> 
> Aber langsam sieht der Würfel (mit Schlampe) aus wie a Kabellager



Das Du Dich damit blos net verhedderst


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja schon schöner
> 
> Aber langsam sieht der Würfel (mit Schlampe) aus wie a Kabellager



Wirklich schöne Kabelverlegung....des von der Vorderradbremse schaut mir noch ein wenig direkt aus

Wo genau ist denn des Bild von eurer Tour gemacht worden??

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. März 2009)

Ne ne mit meinen kurzen Beinen komm ich da nicht rein und beim Sturz brauch ich das Bike dann nicht lange suchen 


HM HM HM.... die vordere Bremsleitung werd ich noch um den Sattel verlegen 

Gleiche Stelle wie das Bild mit dem Kreuz...Galgenberg bei Neuhaus


----------



## TimvonHof (8. März 2009)

mach doch die VR Bremse noch irgendwie al der Gobl oder am Steuerrohr oder wo auch immer fest - mannomann, wenn de damit in irgendeinem Lift hängen bleibst kannste Dir die Bremse auch gleich sparen 

Tim


----------



## Magister (8. März 2009)

Öhhm meint ihr ich kann mich ohne Spikes morgen mal auf die Kösseine wagen ? Also gegen Schlamm hab ich nix aba Schnee muss net sein.. da weih ich dann lieber es neue HT ein 

Greetz


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. März 2009)

Man Tim mit dem Bike fahr ich doch selber den Berg rauf !!! 

Und Stawold kannst sogar da vergessen wo es noch vor a paar Wochen ging (Zrenner-Naab)....nur Schneematsch und brechendes Eis.
Das hat aber schon mal einer vor kurzem getestet, der hatte dann auch eine Wanderung gemacht...wie ich gestern Nacht 

Seit gestern weiß ich aber das meine Lampe dicht ist 

@Magister
nimm lieber Wasserski!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (9. März 2009)

@ magister also alles was unter 700 hm liegt wird wohl gehen, weiter oben werden wohl spikes auch nichts helfen da ich da sehr viel schneematsch vermute bzw einbrechoberfläche...

Aber du kannst ja mal hochfahren und dann hier berichten !


----------



## LB Stefan (9. März 2009)

Achja hab ja am Samstag das GPS mitlaufen gehabt... 
Nur mal so. Bis kurz vor die Blockhütte.


----------



## franzam (9. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Achja hab ja am Samstag das GPS mitlaufen gehabt...
> Nur mal so. Bis kurz vor die Blockhütte.



was hastn eigentlich fürn GPS-Gerät?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. März 2009)

Nen i-blue 747 den ich immer in Verbindung mit ApeMap laufen lass.

Soweit gehts einigermaßen. Ist halt ne günstige alternaive zum GPS ala Garmin und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. März 2009)

Kann in dem Zusammenhang auch empfehlen n halbwegs aktuelles Nokia-Handy per Bluetooth mit ner GPS-Maus zu koppeln und den Nokia-Sportstracker laufen zu lassen. Die Software ist kostenlos und wenn man keinen Tacho am Bike hat sieht man trotzdem wie viel man schon gefahren is, sieht den Track (ohne Karte) usw....


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2009)

Mhm mhm mhm langweilig hier....

Heut früh war auf einmal alles wieder weiß.
Glaub des war aber nur ne Luftspiegelung 9. Grades oder weil jetzt ist ja alles wieder normal...

Jörg was hast denn die woch noch vor?
tun ma mal was machen tun?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2009)

Hab ansich keinen Plan....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2009)

wenn der plan ist keinen plan zu haben is das net schlimm 

regnets daheim auch so viel? ... so nen sch... zur zeit


----------



## franzam (12. März 2009)

bäh, zum kotzen! Schneeregen!


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn der plan ist keinen plan zu haben is das net schlimm
> 
> regnets daheim auch so viel? ... so nen sch... zur zeit



Da haben wirs schon wieder...

Wenn man sich vornimmt nichts zu schaffen, und es gelingt einem dann auch, hat man dann trotzdem etwas geschafft???


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2009)

Bin mal 10km Rad efahren um meine neue Federgabel auszuprobieren und um den Tacho zu Eichen.....so jetzt hab ich wieder Halsweh...toll
Werd wohl des WoEnd net radfahren.

Pohhh, aber die Federgobel geht ja mal voll genial....oder ich bin schon lang nimmer Rad gefahren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2009)

Eichen tut das Eichamt. Du tust hast ihn wohl kallibriert.   

Ich seh schon des wird des Jahr nix mehr mit dir...  schlimm schlimm echt 

Fährt morgen wer wo wann wie wieso?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Eichen tut das Eichamt. Du tust hast ihn wohl kallibriert.
> 
> Ich seh schon des wird des Jahr nix mehr mit dir...  schlimm schlimm echt
> 
> Fährt morgen wer wo wann wie wieso?



Nein geeicht....am Waldrand....an der Neusorger 100Urmeterbahn...wichtig ist nur das mindestens ein Eichhörnchen daneben im Wald dabei ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (13. März 2009)

die heißen ja auch nicht Kalibrierhörnchen


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2009)

schon schlimm wenn so mist wetter ist...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Fährt morgen wer wo wann wie wieso?


 
morgen bei den südlichen nachbarn auf brettern 

wie schauts mit bozen aus im april? wer interesse? auf rädern mein ich


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2009)

grad gelesen ... dort sollten mal nen paar amoklaufen und die naturspinner und weltfremden wegräumen ... wird alles immer so gedreht wie es passt 


http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2095


----------



## teatimetom (13. März 2009)

same procedure every year .... 

es ist fast das gleiche wie letztes jahr um die zeit in Donaustauf,
auch wenn der Bombenkrater doch mehr Leute erreicht (hat).

".....zum Schutz der erholungssuchenden und der SPORTLER VOR SICH SELBST ?!?! " 

wir sollten alle mal in nen schützenverrein eintreten - die sind ja legal


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> grad gelesen ... dort sollten mal nen paar amoklaufen und die naturspinner und weltfremden wegräumen ... wird alles immer so gedreht wie es passt
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2095



Eman, bist du radikal......aber wenns hilft
Nachdenken darf man ja über die Aktion wieder...macht nur Magengeschwüre

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (14. März 2009)

Geht heute noch was zam???? 
A Runde WNT oder sowas in der Art  evtl. a später mit Lampe


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Geht heute noch was zam????
> A Runde WNT oder sowas in der Art  evtl. a später mit Lampe



Wieviel Schnee liegt denn um Öberndorf??

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. März 2009)

Um Erdbeerendorf eigentlich nicht mehr viel ....Stawold kannst aber ab Höhe Pfaum noch vergessen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Um Erdbeerendorf eigentlich nicht mehr viel ....Stawold kannst aber ab Höhe Pfaum noch vergessen.



Ansich wollt ich des nur wegen den Felsen wissen....weißt wenn da kein Schnee mehr draufliegt dann fließt kein Wasser mehr runter....und so.....hmmh...wäre ja ein ganzes Stück unter Pfohm.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2009)

war jetzt schon mal ne Runde unterwegs.
War mal Schlossberg usw...
Aber alles im allem schon recht mistig zur Zeit weil nix gescheites geht...


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ansich wollt ich des nur wegen den Felsen wissen....weißt wenn da kein Schnee mehr draufliegt dann fließt kein Wasser mehr runter....und so.....hmmh...wäre ja ein ganzes Stück unter Pfohm.
> 
> G.



Wennst den meinst den ich meine.....der hatte bei meiner Nachtwanderung schon noch gut Schnee......werd ich dir dann später genauer sagen können.


----------



## franzam (14. März 2009)

@ Kiste: hast Du auch noch ein Rennrad?
oder traut sich sonst noch wer auf öffentliche Straßen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Kiste: hast Du auch noch ein Rennrad?
> oder traut sich sonst noch wer auf öffentliche Straßen?



Ne hatte mal eins mit 14  und das war dann auch das letzte Radl bis vor 3 Jahren  

Stawold kannst noch immer knicken


----------



## franzam (14. März 2009)

Bei den Geländebedingungen kannst ja bloß WNT oder sonst irgendwas nicht bergiges fahren. Also-> hab heute mal dern Renner rausgekramt; hat aber auch Spass gemacht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts mit bozen aus im april? wer interesse? auf rädern mein ich



ja, ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. März 2009)

Ja er lebt noch....

April april ich weiß nicht was ich will  Mhm wenn des so um Ostern rum ist könnte ich mir des auch gut vorstellen, eventuell


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2009)

@Kiste: Hab ich mir schon gedacht....im niedrigen Kösserraum geht des Zeug aber langsam weg.
Hab nämlich eben jemden in der Kletterhalle getroffen der meinte die Schlagis sind fast schneefrei.....und laß dir bloß net Rennradfahren einreden

@SpoSte: Vielleicht test ich morgen mal mein Titanfeder im Kemnather Raum...hab sie ja noch nie ausprobieren können.
Ich schreib dir hier auf jedenfall bescheid....fallste mal vorbeischauen willst
Muß heute auch noch in Kemnath übernachten...was ich aber voll bähh finde
Außerdem könnte der Bad Bernecker Raum mittlerweile ganz gu funzen.


@Bozen: Falls ich morgen meine Titanfeder teste un es meinem Hals net schlechter danach geht schaut des mit Bozeran schon ganz gut aus


G.


----------



## franzam (15. März 2009)

JörgJörg, du mußt nach Deiner langen Zwangspause wahrscheinlich überhaupt erstmal wieder radfahren lernen .
Rennrad ist dann eh nur für die großen Jungs, die schon alleine auf die Straße dürfen
Außerdem haben RR keine Titanfedern


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> JörgJörg, du mußt nach Deiner langen Zwangspause wahrscheinlich überhaupt erstmal wieder radfahren lernen .
> Rennrad ist dann eh nur für die großen Jungs, die schon alleine auf die Straße dürfen
> Außerdem haben RR keine Titanfedern



Rennräder haben ja netmal eine Scheibenbremse...wie rückständig....tsss.
Und dann noch der total verbogene Lenker....wer sich so einen kaputten Lenker kauft schlägt auch kleine Nilpferde....doppeltsss.

Und wenn der Schnee weg ist, dann fahren wir gleich mal die TIR Felsenrunde

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. März 2009)

Alles klar, ja schreib mal was, wär auf jeden Fall dabei !


----------



## franzam (15. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Rennräder haben ja netmal eine Scheibenbremse...wie rückständig....tsss.
> Und dann noch der total verbogene Lenker....wer sich so einen kaputten Lenker kauft schlägt auch kleine Nilpferde....doppeltsss.
> 
> Und wenn der Schnee weg ist, dann fahren wir gleich mal die TIR Felsenrunde
> ...



mit der Scheibenbremse hast recht...
für die ganze Felsenrunde muß ich erstmal den Oberforstdirektor fragen ob ich noch ein umgefallenes Bäumchen (20m) wegräumen darf
Trockenheit wäre auch von Vorteil


----------



## speedy_j (15. März 2009)

@bozen

bin dabei, hab eh in der zeit drei wochen frei. einzige voraussetzung ist, dass ich meinem steifen hals (nein, ich hab kein viagra gelutscht) in den griff bekomme.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2009)

drei wochen frei ... hätt ich auch gern 

steifen hals ... was hastn getrieben ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja er lebt noch....
> 
> April april ich weiß nicht was ich will  Mhm wenn des so um Ostern rum ist könnte ich mir des auch gut vorstellen, eventuell



jap, irgendwie is vo mir noch was übrig geblieben 
aber ich muss morgen schon wieder für zwei wochen in den schwarzwald, und da blödsinning rummessen.
ich spekulatio, dass da als belohnung ein paar freie tage rausspringen, dass ich mal wieder ham derf. die spinnen die franken. und die schwaben auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> steifen hals ... was hastn getrieben ?



wenn ich das wüsste. zieht sich nun schon fast 2 wochen hin. war fast schon weg, aber gestern auf der rückfahrt aus dem allgäu konnte ich nach 20min nur noch geradeaus schauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2009)

fenster offen ??

naja geradeaus is besser als nen drall in ne richtung


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fenster offen ??



Kann er ja net wissen....kann ja nimmer links zum Fenster rüberschaun

Hier regnets gerade


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2009)

@Popefan: Fahr jetzt dann in eine halben h dennoch mal los....Wetter wird sich schon besser....bin ja keine Lusche

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2009)

ne ne, doc tippt auf eingeklemmten nerv. muss mal wieder zu orthopäden.


----------



## franzam (16. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Popefan: Fahr jetzt dann in eine halben h dennoch mal los....Wetter wird sich schon besser....bin ja keine Lusche
> 
> G.



wehe du hast dann wieder Halsweh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wehe du hast dann wieder Halsweh!



So wieder hier und Hals scheint sich nicht verschlechtert zu haben
Hab aber sicherheitshalber zur Schonung nichts gemacht wo ich ins Schnaufen komme
Gibt ja noch andere Trainingsmöglichkeiten die wichtig(er) sind.
War mim Dh-ler unterwegs und hab die 9km und 510 Hm´s auf genau 50 Runden verteilt komplett geschoben.
Dabei waren 125m freier Fall nach unten (wohin auch sonst)
Und es gibt wieder einen neuen Fr-Drop
Die Stefanlusche hat sich mal wieder net blicken lassen...tssss


@Emän:Titanfeder geht absolut opti...warum auch nicht
Wieviel klicks hast du eigentlich des ProPedal reingedreht und wieviel Bar fährst du bei welcher Lufkammerlinienmarkierung?

@Popefanslusche: Mal kuggn....bin vielleicht Miwa in Bayreuth. 
Kommt aber aufs Wetter an...und auf die Zeit des Spiels...aber wäre schon mal wieder angebracht

G.


----------



## franzam (16. März 2009)

ich hatte ja schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass Du wieder in die Gänge kommst, um so besser


----------



## littledevil (17. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @SpoSte: Vielleicht test ich morgen mal mein Titanfeder im Kemnather Raum
> 
> G.



was hastn da für ne Titanfeder?


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> drei wochen frei ... hätt ich auch gern



so, da geht man einen tag auf arbeit und die drei wochen frei haben sich schon wieder erledigt. muss nun ab morgen bis ende märz frei nehmen. zu ostern geht dann trotzdem was. jetzt darf morgen der orthopäde nur nichts ernsthaftes feststellen.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. März 2009)

Kia Ora from New Zealand ......

Was is denn so los in Franken? Und der Oberpfalz..

Hier is richitg genial...aber leider sind 4 Wochen viel zu kurz...

Wuerde ja mal m bild mit anhaengen aber hab nur noch 1 min und des usb ding will net ...

Also bis bald in GOG


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> was hastn da für ne Titanfeder?



Ne NukeProof....habe ich auch schon im Switch 
Wie schwer ist denn eigentlich dein Gerät mit welche Reifengewicht und Schläuchen??

@superG: Nix besonderes los....hmmmh...Weidenberg soll komplett abgebrannt sein...als nichts hier was irgendwie von belang ist....gääähhhn

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, da geht man einen tag auf arbeit und die drei wochen frei haben sich schon wieder erledigt. muss nun ab morgen bis ende märz frei nehmen. zu ostern geht dann trotzdem was. jetzt darf morgen der orthopäde nur nichts ernsthaftes feststellen.


 
na sind doch nen paar wochen  oder wollteste erst später?


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2009)

ich wollt erst später. wegen sonne und frühlingsgefühle und so...
na ja, jetzt werden es wohl noch ein paar wilde skitouren. diplomarbeit wurde ja gestern abgegeben und der junge hat nun wieder zeit in den bergen rum zu hüpfen.


----------



## littledevil (17. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne NukeProof....habe ich auch schon im Switch
> Wie schwer ist denn eigentlich dein Gerät mit welche Reifengewicht und Schläuchen??
> 
> G.



17,6 aktuell mit 1,1kg Muddy Mary DH hinten und FR vorne mit dem gleichen Gewicht. Standardschläuche.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> 17,6 aktuell mit 1,1kg Muddy Mary DH hinten und FR vorne mit dem gleichen Gewicht. Standardschläuche.



Was sind Standartschläuche???????
Die 17,6 sind aber net mit dem Aufbau auf dem Bild...also Kefü, Kurbel und Sattel und so.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (17. März 2009)

Halt Schwalbe Standard, also keine Leichtschläuche und keine DH Schläuche.. 

hier der aktuelle Aufbau:http://www.flickr.com/photos/likehell/3351938228/


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> Halt Schwalbe Standard, also keine Leichtschläuche und keine DH Schläuche..
> 
> hier der aktuelle Aufbau:http://www.flickr.com/photos/likehell/3351938228/



Der Sattel ist schief
Also 200g. Schläuche
Hmmh....hochrechneReifenhochrechne....3 hin 4 im Sinn....also effektiv 17,9kg.
Wassn für eine Feder drinn??...XXXX * XX

War heute mal am Räuberfelsen.Fahrradfahren ist im Steinwald noch nicht möglich (zum Glück war ich zu Fuß ...klettern aber auch net...bähh.


@Stefan: Bin heute mal in die Eisdiele geradelt...hat sogar offen...ist halt jetzt nur ein Cafe.
Hab sogar einen 22,6 Schnitt auf die 16,8km hinwärts zusammengbracht...und des bei der ersten Fahrt im Jahr:daumen ( hatte aber mitwind hinwärts )
Außerdem laufen überall Bundeswehrler durch die Gegend...sieht man kaum die Jungs...wäre fast in so eine Kolonne reingeradelt

G.


----------



## littledevil (17. März 2009)

500*2,80

Irgendwo hast nen Rechenfehler 
Schick dir mal ne Gewichtsliste wenn ich mal Lust hab


----------



## OLB Carre (17. März 2009)

He Jörg, war heut mal beim nächsten Projekt...die baun da wirklich nen Zaun und die Landung hat sich a weng abgesenkt...da müss ma viel holz reinlegen...aber mit dem radweg schauts gar nimmer so weit aus..

ja die Bundeswehrler...hab heut auch ne truppe überholt...viele dumme Sprüche hams drauf ghabt...naja, die können auch nix dafür...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2009)

@Carre: Ja hab mir des auch schon wieder mal angeschaut....hmmmh....der Zaun ist schon blöd

@LiDe: Ach, du hast nur einen 222mm Dämpfer. 
Ne kein Rechenfehler....hab nur auf richtige Reifen (=1250g pro St.) umgerechnet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich wollt erst später. wegen sonne und frühlingsgefühle und so...
> na ja, jetzt werden es wohl noch ein paar wilde skitouren. diplomarbeit wurde ja gestern abgegeben und der junge hat nun wieder zeit in den bergen rum zu hüpfen.


 
hehe dann könnt mer ja nochmal nen tourchen machen... vielleicht bekomm ich ja ein zwei tägchen frei... 

auftragsschweißen ... hast ihm geholfen oder? sonst wär er doch bis heut noch net fertig 

@jörg ... mach mal lieber konditraining ... da ists doch sicher nimmer weiter her 

@carre ... lebst also noch


----------



## littledevil (18. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Carre: Ja hab mir des auch schon wieder mal angeschaut....hmmmh....der Zaun ist schon blöd
> 
> @LiDe: Ach, du hast nur einen 222mm Dämpfer.
> Ne kein Rechenfehler....hab nur auf richtige Reifen (=1250g pro St.) umgerechnet
> ...



Jaja, ich immer mit meinen falschen Reifen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... mach mal lieber konditraining ...




Hab ich doch gestern...34km mim Dhler bei 200kmh Gegenwind und mit bis zu 17+3% Steigung...war schon lange nimmer so anstrengend danach die Treppe daheim hochzugehen...pohh.

@LiDe: Nein du hast nicht die falschen Reifen...nur die falsche Berechnungsgrundlage für Gesamtgewichte

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2009)

die falschen reifen habe immernoch ich! 

@jörg
tunegriff lässt sich nach ein wenig nachbearbeitung super montieren, man muss nur ein wenig umdenken zum orginal. ist aber alles schön beschrieben. (musste allerdings den innendurchmesser für den lenkerdurchmesser aufreiben)

@eman
ich werd morgen noch das neue rad fertig bauen (laufräder zentrieren und bremsleitungen kürzen) und dann abends oder freitag wieder runter fahren. wenn du frei bekommst, dann komme gern mit. weiß auch noch nicht, wie lange oder ob ich zwischendurch noch mal zurück komme. verhältnisse sind allerdings schlechter geworden, da es am wochenende ziemlich hoch geregnet hat. wir überlegen aber auch, ob man nicht mal ein, zwei nächte auf eine hütte in die schweiz fahren.

auftragssreibschweißen muss es allerdings richtig heißen. fertig wäre er schon geworden, aber mit einem deutsch, dass dir die berge zu haare stehen. hab mit meiner freundin letzte woche mehrer stunden zugebracht, um mal die gröbsten schnitzer raus zu bekommen und wir sind bis sonntag nicht richtig fertig geworden.

@carre
das fällt doch nicht auf, wenn im zaun mal eine latte fehlt. nennt man dann dekorative lücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2009)

@speedy... dieses WE bin ich leider schon auf ner geführten skitour für die ich mich schon im januar angemeldet hab  (südlich vom großvenediger mit seil über gletscher was mir gar net bewußt war).

fallst nachm WE was machst .. sagen ... schweiz würd ich gern mal machen

dipl arbeit ... der inhalt zählt 

@jörg ... aufm dhler kann man doch kein konditionstraining machen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2009)

@Speedy: Endlich haste mal des mit den Reifen erkannt

@Eman: Ich kann auf allen Rädern Konditionstraining machen....weil ich eh nie Kondition bekomm

Ach und im Fichtel geht ohne Schpeiks nicht viel...komme gerade von den Schlagies und die Forststraße war nur Eis.
Pohh, ist übriegens auch sau kalt ab so 650Hms...also unter Null grad im Schatten

G.


----------



## franzam (18. März 2009)

Muss ich also doch nochmal die Spikereifen montieren?
Geht vielleicht morgen abend was? Kösser oder so?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2009)

hmm eisige bedingungen und ich bin net daheim


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2009)

wobei es bei dir wahrscheinlich noch viel eisiger wird. fall nicht in die gletscherspalten!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2009)

hmm da kann ich das eis aber eigentlich gar net gebrauchen  ... ich werd aufpassen das ich da niergends reinfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2009)

@Popefan: Wie schauts den im Kemnather Land so aus? 
Hier in Neusorg ist wieder eine geschlossene Schneedecke
Und was machste denn morgen Nachmittag so ab zirka 1se....wäre nämlich in Kemnath arbeiten und hätte mein Switch im Auto
Kennst jetzt schon die schönsten Kemnather Land Trails über den Armesberg, Anzenstein, Schhloßberg und R. Kulm und was es da alles gibt...und warste schon bei den Bombenkratern?


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2009)

Morgen hab ich schon Zeit 

Ja könn ma schon mal a Ründchen drehen 

Schreib einfach mal oder ruf mal an oder wie auch immer


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Morgen hab ich schon Zeit
> 
> Ja könn ma schon mal a Ründchen drehen
> 
> Schreib einfach mal oder ruf mal an oder wie auch immer



 Könnte frühestens 13:15 bei dir sein.
Kann dir aber morgen früh von der Erbert aus nochmal genau bescheid geben, vielleicht gehts doch eher
Werd mal mein Kindernetbook mitnehmen...oder ich fone dich mal

G.


----------



## franzam (20. März 2009)

geht So was? Morgen  hab ich keine Zeit -bin momentan leider im Ausland.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2009)

@SpoSt: Könnt wie gesacht um 13:15 bei dir eintrudeln...paßt des?

@Frazam: Son hab ich wiedermal keine Zeit....da bin ich im Ausland....


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2009)

Ja würd passen.

Dann tu ich mal vormittag noch weng schrauben dann könn ma nachmittag a rundchen drehen 

Hoffentlich wirds weng wärmer als es aktuell draußen ist...  brrr ganz schön frisch draußen.

@ franzam. für morgen geht bei mir gar nix  aber ich hätt den ganzen Montag und den ganzen Dienstag Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja würd passen.
> 
> Dann tu ich mal vormittag noch weng schrauben dann könn ma nachmittag a rundchen drehen
> 
> Hoffentlich wirds weng wärmer als es aktuell draußen ist...  brrr ganz schön frisch draußen.




Ok´e, dann bin ich ca. 13:15 bei dir.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2009)

AAAAARRRRGGGHHHH

Ich war grad bei dem Fahrradgeschäft in KEM und wollt nen SRAM Schaltzug kaufen. 
Fragt mich der doch glatt was SRAM ist?!? 

Nieder mit dem Einzelhandel !!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> AAAAARRRRGGGHHHH
> 
> Ich war grad bei dem Fahrradgeschäft in KEM und wollt nen SRAM Schaltzug kaufen.
> Fragt mich der doch glatt was SRAM ist?!?
> ...



Ganz normal, du wohnst jetzt in Kemnath....da kannste höchstens in ein Geschäft gehen und nach einen Klumpen Eisen fragen den´ste an deinen Bulldog schweißen willst ...muuuuaaaahhhhh )

G.


----------



## littledevil (21. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> AAAAARRRRGGGHHHH
> 
> Ich war grad bei dem Fahrradgeschäft in KEM und wollt nen SRAM Schaltzug kaufen.
> Fragt mich der doch glatt was SRAM ist?!?
> ...



gibts da ein Fahrradgeschäft?
frag einfach mal nach Sachs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2009)

....oder vielleicht noch nach Suntour *lol*

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2009)

Ja Sachs wär n guter Tipp. 

Ja da gibts sogar 2 !!!

Werd wohl aber beide bis auf weiteres meiden...

Net dass ich noch erklären muss warum ich keine Rücktrittbremese hab !?!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2009)

man stefan... heutzutage gibts doch inet ... vom einzelhandel vor ort kann man schon aus prinzip nix kaufen ... hast ja gesehen warm 

am we bin in keine gletscherspalte gefallen und auch net vom wind weggeweht worden ... am samstag geilste fernsicht auf 3480m ... am sonntag etwas stürmisch 

irgendwo muss ich nochmal rauf .. dann radlfahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2009)

wer bock anzuschauen? nbg 29.4. ... http://www.banffmountainfilm.de/

und wo ich grad beim spielen bin ... google earth is faszinierend  und diesmal sogar nen gipfel


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2009)

Hmmmh....am 29.4 hab ich Nachmittagsschicht :-(
Außerdem liegste da eh schon verschollen in irgendeiner Gletscherspalte und wir müssen dich wieder retten...und so...

Warum gehen eigentlich die Smilies net zum Drücken auf meinem Kindernetbook?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2009)

ich pass schon auf das ich in keiner gletscherspalte lade  das ist nicht das prob 
das wetter is zur zeit aber mehr als übel 

nächsten winter musst mal ne tour mitgehen !! da gibts keine krankheitsausreden mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2009)

Ahhhh.....nächstes Jahr, noch so weit weg
Aber Ostern rückt von Tag zu Tag immer näher und näher und näher

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhh.....nächstes Jahr, noch so weit weg
> Aber Ostern rückt von Tag zu Tag immer näher und näher und näher
> 
> G.


 
ok dann musst diesen winter noch  ... will nochmal wo rauf ... weiß nur noch net wo 

ostern ... bozen?


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ostern ... bozen?



ja ja ja. 

foto von neuem radel kommt morgen. heut abend werd ich kein gescheites licht mehr haben.

skitouren gehen können wir locker bis mai. wäre vielleicht auch noch eine kleine idee für bozen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2009)

bozen ok ... finale is leider brutal weit :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2009)

Wenn überhaubt, dann Bozen.
Muß des nur noch mit der Arbeit klären, weil ich eigentlich Ostermontag theoretisch Arbeiten müßte...aber wie des geregelt ist weiß noch irgendwie keiner wirklich...aber wird schon klappen
Und des Wetter muß mitspielen sonst bockts mich net...eek eek

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ja ja ja.
> 
> foto von neuem radel kommt morgen. heut abend werd ich kein gescheites licht mehr haben.



Ja, jetzt wirds mal langsam Zeit das da was kommt.

Hab heute meine neuen Häßlichkeitsschuhe bekommen.
Aber Funktion geht ja vor







G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wirds mal langsam Zeit das da was kommt.



ich hätte jetzt schon ein schlechtes vom telefon. willst des sehen?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn überhaubt, dann Bozen.
> Muß des nur noch mit der Arbeit klären, weil ich eigentlich Ostermontag theoretisch Arbeiten müßte...aber wie des geregelt ist weiß noch irgendwie keiner wirklich...aber wird schon klappen
> Und des Wetter muß mitspielen sonst bockts mich net...eek eek
> 
> G.


 
oh mei jörg ... jetzt wirst aber langsam sehr alt  wetter wird schon ... warst letztes mal schon net dabei und das wetter war schön


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2009)

Letztes mal war doch irgendwas weshalb ich net mitwar....oder

@Speedy. Mach mal Bild....brauch was zum schlechtreden

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

so, hier das erste offizielle foto für die ungeduldigen jörg, klaus und sven.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, hier das erste offizielle foto für die ungeduldigen jörg, klaus und sven.



Ganz schön blau.....Jetzt noch richtige Reifen drauf und es könnte funktionieren
Und was wiegts......und was sind das für komische Kurbeln...undundund...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

das gewicht ist so ne sache. ich schätze momentan noch knapp über 17kg.
ist eine middleburn rs7 kurbel mit crank brothers titan innenlager.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. März 2009)

Es ist blau


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2009)

hatt mir im kopf was anderes vorgestellt ... aber passt 

@stefanie ... fährst mit noch bozen?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. März 2009)

klaus? wer ist eigentlich klaus?

nimmt mich wer mit nach bozen? (wenn nicht wieder was passiert?)

@speedy:ich finds geil! und blau! was sind denn da für naben drin?


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

@stawold
klaus liest hier heimlich mit.

vorn: tune mk,  hinten rohloff


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2009)

@speedy_j: ich war am Sonntag 2 Straßen weiter in Heroldsberg, hätte ich vielleicht doch mal bei dir klingeln sollen zum Rad anschauen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2009)

klaus ... denk mal da ist die fledermaus gemeint

@stawold ... wenn ich net irgendwo auch noch schneerutschen will könnt ich dich schon mitnehmen


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2009)

@reo
sonntag war ich aber noch in den  bergen.

@eman
fledermaus klaus? den kenn ich nicht. aber der, der gemeint ist, weiß schon wer er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2009)

batman?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. März 2009)

@ speedy gefällt mir ganz gut so, Passt 

@eman ja ich bin schon dauernd am überlegen, wär schon ganz interessant...


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2009)

@eman
nein, ich weiß nich,   ob du den klaus kennst

@stefan
merci, ich bin nur noch am überlegen, ob ich es so blank lasse oder mir noch ein paar aufkleber besorge.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2009)

geheime unbekannte mitlesende sind aber net erlaubt


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2009)

@stefan ...
in bozen kommt leider wieder nur die kollernbahn in frage ... ritten wird noch nen weilchen dauern leider ... für nen paar tage passts schon ... muss man halt noch nen paar touren mit gps fahrn 

hab seit nen paar wochen was neues ... wer findets


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2009)

(5 Gähnsmilies)....natürlich neu Ski....(weitere 5 Gähnsmilies).
Warum kann ich die Smilies net anklicken.... (3 Heulsmilie)

Bei uns ist zur Zeit auch wider tiefster Winter (Kotzsmilie) (4 rote böse schau Smilies) 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2009)

na dann müss mer am WE skifahrn


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> (5 Gähnsmilies)....natürlich neu Ski....(weitere 5 Gähnsmilies).
> Warum kann ich die Smilies net anklicken.... (3 Heulsmilie)
> 
> Bei uns ist zur Zeit auch wider tiefster Winter (Kotzsmilie) (4 rote böse schau Smilies)
> ...



 original Jörg eben
Scheint wieder aufwärts zu gehen bei dir?!

Du mußt bei deinem Kindergehtnetbook hinten die kleine Klappe öffnen und erst mal ein Starterpack Smilies reintuen.


----------



## sungirl (26. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Du mußt bei deinem Kindergehtnetbook hinten die kleine Klappe öffnen und erst mal ein Starterpack Smilies reintuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2009)

......hmmmh...und irgendwie gehts net wirklich bergauf...bähhh.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2009)

oh mei jörg ... man kann sich auch einbilden das man am boden liegt 

geht am WE was ... bin mal wieder im lande 

zumindest kugeln schubsen und über bozen reden sollten wir 

@stefan ... bist am freitag daheim? würd dich aufm heimweg mal besuchen kommen


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2009)

Japp bin daheim!!

Klar komm a mal vorbei.

Wann kommst denn ungefähr?

WE geht immer was... Mhm net grad nix geht aber es sollte schon was gehen denk ich


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2009)

hmm denk mal so 1600 1630 1700 ... wie ich halt aus der arbeit rauskomm 

musst mir noch noch deine adresse verraten


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2009)

@speedy ... wo bleibt denn das "gute" foto vom bike?


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2009)

das ist so ne sache ... irgendwie wollen die bilder net von der kamera runter. habe quasi technische schwierigkeiten und muss diese morgen erst mal beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (27. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, hier das erste offizielle foto für die ungeduldigen jörg, klaus und sven.



und ich seh das jetzt erst


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @stefan
> merci, ich bin nur noch am überlegen, ob ich es so blank lasse oder mir noch ein paar aufkleber besorge.



Also ICH würd da schon farblich passende Aufklebersen drauf bipen....sieht so nakat aus        Geschmacksache.

An sonsten guter Aufbau....sogar mit Kaffeemühle 


Hab den Würfel um 510 g leichter bekommen...damit ist die Stütze wieder reingeholt.


----------



## sungirl (27. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hab den Würfel um 510 g leichter bekommen...damit ist die Stütze wieder reingeholt.



Hey, ihr könnt doch noch Löcher in die Tretkurbel bohren.
Vorher checken mit FE-Simulation!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2009)

sungirl schrieb:


> Hey, ihr könnt doch noch Löcher in die Tretkurbel bohren.
> Vorher checken mit FE-Simulation!!



Nix Löcher  orig. 720 g mit Lager und allem gedöns 
50 g leichter als die XTR 

mal schauen was sie aushält  aber für meine Weicheisachen wird es wohl reichen.
Für den OK und den Sohneman (Ausrede für die Göttergattin) werd ich den 7 èr wieder aufbauen.


----------



## franzam (27. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Nix Löcher  orig. 720 g mit Lager und allem gedöns
> 50 g leichter als die XTR
> 
> mal schauen was sie aushält  aber für meine Weicheisachen wird es wohl reichen.
> Für den OK und den Sohneman (Ausrede für die Göttergattin) werd ich den 7 èr wieder aufbauen.



Etz wirds net lang dauern und Kiste kommt mit nem Fulli unter 10 kg daher

Is aber ein schönes Kurbelchen.

Hast die Stütze jetzt schon mal gscheit probiert?


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2009)

so, gescheite fotos hab ich immer noch nicht griffbereit, dafür warich aber bei der offiziellen wiegestelle von mittelfranken:

16,7kg


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2009)

Ne ne das mit den leichten Nobel-Hobeln überlass ich dir 

Brauch eher was, das auch mal einen Abgang verzeiht 

Die Stütze hat ihre Feuerprobe hinter sich ......ein Traum mit der FB!!!
Hast schon gute Teile zum hergeben.

Was geht am WE ??? hast Zeit und Lust und Wetter ?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, gescheite fotos hab ich immer noch nicht griffbereit, dafür warich aber bei der offiziellen wiegestelle von mittelfranken:
> 
> 16,7kg



Net schlecht  Sind die Rohre deshalb so dick, damit da viel Helium reinpasst? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ne ne das mit den leichten Nobel-Hobeln überlass ich dir
> 
> Brauch eher was, das auch mal einen Abgang verzeiht
> 
> ...


 
wetter schaut ja gar net gut aus morgen ... wollt eigentlich aufn okopf ... aber das wird wohl mehr nen test wie wasserdicht die klamotten noch sind 

am sonntag könnt vielleicht waldnaabtal mitm radl gehen?


----------



## franzam (27. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wetter schaut ja gar net gut aus morgen ... wollt eigentlich aufn okopf ... aber das wird wohl mehr nen test wie wasserdicht die klamotten noch sind
> 
> am sonntag könnt vielleicht waldnaabtal mitm radl gehen?


 
sonntag ab ca 16.00 Start Falkenberg ginge bei mir. Bis ca. 15.00 muß ich leider arbeiten.
@ Kiste: Abgang? hats Dich mit dem Würfel gewürfelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (28. März 2009)

@ Eman 
Wasserdicht ...da hast leider Recht aber SO solls laut Wetterbericht auch ned so prikelnd werden....schau ma mal. Wenns ned regnet 






@Franzam 

Wenns ned regnet  wobei dann wird das mal wieder a Männerabenteuerrunde mit wieschnellgehtsnassdurch Test
Und nein noch nicht gewürfelt....aber das wird wohl oder übel nicht ausbleiben  .....muß an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten


----------



## franzam (28. März 2009)

So, hab jetzt alle Bikes für den Sommer einsatzfähig. Kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen-> alle Spikereifen eingemottet

@Kistenfahrer, Stefan: Wenn ma noch schlimmer ausschauen wie letztes mal, lassen´s uns dann noch rein?


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. März 2009)

Können ja auch draussen bleiben zum Kaffeetrinken und ich kann dann wenigstens zum Kaffee in Ruhe eine rauchen 

Aber warten wir mal das Wetter ab. :kotz:

Spikes hängen auch schon am Haken.
Und du kannst dann dein Schmutz mal dreckig machen  aber richtig


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2009)

japp... heute wars nass ... sehr nass ... von den fellen läuft jetzt noch nen bach davon ... aber schnee war am anfang gar net mal so schlecht und zum hochlaufen is weicher schnee eh schöner

morgen japp schaun mer mal


----------



## franzam (28. März 2009)

Da mein Platz im Keller immernoch nicht mehr geworden ist und mind. ein Mountainbike in der Wohnung bleiben muß, werd ich morgen doch was älteres rausziehen. 
- wenn ich ein versüfftes Bike ins Wohnzimmer schleppe, mach ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Freunde


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Da mein Platz im Keller immernoch nicht mehr geworden ist und mind. ein Mountainbike in der Wohnung bleiben muß, werd ich morgen doch was älteres rausziehen.
> - wenn ich ein versüfftes Bike ins Wohnzimmer schleppe, mach ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Freunde




brauchst es ja nur wieder sauber machen 

Also wenns Wetter so bleiben würde täte könnt mer wegen meiner scho a Ründchen drehen....AUCH ohne den Schmutz sondern mit dem hochwertigen Kunststoffe Radl ...cu in Mud


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

Ja ich würd scha was mit machen...

Wann wo??


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2009)

@stefan ... die lampe lebt  schönes ding hast da konstruiert  müsstest mir noch noch sagen wo ich andere linsen herbekomm

japp ... wenn heut was geht ... bin ich dabei ... keine ahnung ob das wetter hält


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

wetter hält.  
Cool, hat alles soweit geklappt 
Schau mal bei led-tech.de 

Mhm wo fahr ma dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2009)

hmm der dauertest grad zeigt mir das ich mit der 50 grad einstellung nicht weit komm ... hast temperaturtests gemacht? 

evtl schwarz lackieren ...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

wetter hält.  
Cool, hat alles soweit geklappt 
Schau mal bei led-tech.de 

Mhm wo fahr ma dann?


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> sonntag ab ca 16.00 Start Falkenberg ginge bei mir. Bis ca. 15.00 muß ich leider arbeiten.



Wäre ne Option...dann kann der ältere Herr aus Tir auch mit 
und da Eman evtl. die Lampe testen  je nach Dauer der Ausfahrt.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2009)

die lampe ist mangels akku nicht einsatzfähig ... jetz wo es wieder hell es will ich net unbedingt in die kalte dunkle nacht ausweichen


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

stimmt heut ist ja länger hell 

Dann sag mal nen ort , ich kann in ner viertel stund los von hier.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm der dauertest grad zeigt mir das ich mit der 50 grad einstellung nicht weit komm ... hast temperaturtests gemacht?
> 
> evtl schwarz lackieren ...



Das Problem ist dass wenn du auf >=70 grad einstellst sie unkontrolliert wegen überhitzung (sicherheitsabschaltung) aus geht.

Vielleicht steigt dann die Temp schneller als die Regelung arbeitet  und sie so als sicherheitsabschaltung aus geht??? 

Bei <= 60 C konnte ich des aber noch net beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

Da ja niemand was schreibt hab ich mal min Andi 1430 am parkplatz Waldnaabtaal (Falkenberg) ausgemacht.

Und da Jörg ist verschollen der ist heut schon den 2. Tag nicht im Forum... Langsam mach ich mir sorgen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass wenn du auf >=70 grad einstellst sie unkontrolliert wegen überhitzung (sicherheitsabschaltung) aus geht.
> 
> Vielleicht steigt dann die Temp schneller als die Regelung arbeitet und sie so als sicherheitsabschaltung aus geht???
> 
> Bei <= 60 C konnte ich des aber noch net beobachten


 
oh mei ... fehlkonstruktion


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

bla bla bla ich habs net konstruiert. Fehlkonstruktionen gibts ja nur bei den Mechanikern 

Bist jetzt 1430 WaNaTa mit dabei?

Und Kiste??


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2009)

japp ... bin dabei


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2009)

Okee bis glei..


----------



## franzam (29. März 2009)

@Kiste: bist schon unterwegs? wenn nein was hältst Du von ner Runde in Tir?
Kuchen hab ich auch


----------



## speedy_j (29. März 2009)

@eman
ich hätte da schon mal einen tourenvorschlag für die großvenedigerumrundung: http://www.trailhunter.de/content/tourinfo125.html 
sieht ganz interessant aus.

@jörg
die neue speedhub läuft wie sahne und ist kein vergleich mehr zur alten. wenn jetzt der bernhard noch die leichte version auf die reihe bekommt, dann wird die sofort geordert.

jetzt muss syntace nur noch die verstellbare sattelstütze auf den markt werfen oder ich fahr wie der eman immer im stehen, wenn ich zu faul bin den sattel wieder hoch zu stellen. soll ja ganz gut fürs training sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> ich hätte da schon mal einen tourenvorschlag für die großvenedigerumrundung: http://www.trailhunter.de/content/tourinfo125.html
> sieht ganz interessant aus.


 

ohne das jetzt gelesen zu haben ... letzte WE haben wir auch drüber geredet das es da auch mitm bike ganz schön sein müsste 

aber wie kommst ausgerechnet auf den großvenediger ... auch wenns da schön ist ... mitm auto kommst eher sch... dahin.


----------



## speedy_j (29. März 2009)

na gerade weil du es schon mal angesprochen hast und ich die seite vorhin durch zufall entdeckt habe.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Da ja niemand was schreibt hab ich mal min Andi 1430 am parkplatz Waldnaabtaal (Falkenberg) ausgemacht.
> 
> Und da Jörg ist verschollen der ist heut schon den 2. Tag nicht im Forum... Langsam mach ich mir sorgen



Ja, mir "gings" nur semioptimal....und zuhause war ich auch nur minutenweise.
War aber gestern mal an der frischen Luft wandern.
Also wird ja mal echt Zeit das der Frühling kommt....liegt noch ganz schön Schnee auf Burgsteinhöhe

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na gerade weil du es schon mal angesprochen hast und ich die seite vorhin durch zufall entdeckt habe.


 
ötztal wär vielleicht auch was 

hast immer noch urlaub?


@jörg ... deine freundin hat dich aber ganz schön im griff ... darfst ja gar nimmer mit uns spielen  

die sonne scheint ... der frühling kommt endlich  richtiges radlfahrn in den höheren regionen geht aber leider noch länger net


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2009)

jep, am mittwoch muss ich mal wieder rein schauen und dann gleich die tage für ostern reservieren. habt ihr euch mittlerweile mal zusammengehockt wegen bozen? eine alternative, wegen wetter, wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.

den gleichen gedanken wegen jörgs freundin hatte ich vorhin auch schon. dabei verwechselt er wandern aber bestimmt mit spazieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2009)

bozen ostern ... jörg andi stefan wollen schon ...

alternative wegen wetter ... hmm wenns in bozen schlecht is hmm wo solls dann ne alternative geben wenn mer net nach finale wolln ?

an welchen zeitraum hast du gedacht? über die feiertage? is halt voll mit der masse


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2009)

ich würde schon über die feiertage machen und 1 oder zwei tage vornweg und hinten dran hängen. soviel los ist da eigentlich noch nicht. alternativ könnte man noch überlegen bis zum garda del lago runter zu fahren. der hat noch ein wenig mehr einfluss vom süden. wie ich vor zwei jahren zu ostern unten war, habe ich kaum touris gesehen, geschweige denn eine scharr von bikern. aufgrund von der niedrigen schneegrenze, die zur zeit noch herscht, könnte sich das noch mehr in grenzen halten. da müssten wir dem andi nur mal eine alternative unterkunft aufschwatzen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2009)

Pahhhh.....wegen Freundin....die ist voll "unschuldig".....die wär selber froh wenn ich endlich mal wieder richtig gesund wär (grüner Smilie).
Und jetzt wo so schönes Wetter ist muß man Nachmittag in die Arbeit (2 rote Smilies)......aaaaaarrrrrrg.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2009)

das vom feuerberg gelesen ... schon traurig in welche richtung sich die ganze sache mit dem mountainbiken in der freien natur entwickelt ...

gardasee ... den jörg bringst da eh net hin ... und den andi sicher net in eine andere unterkunft  also komplex kompliziert *gg*

ich bin für alles zu haben ... müsst nur wissen ob eher vor oder nach ostern ranhängen.

in den dolomiten müsst man doch irgendwo mit ski rauflaufen können


----------



## Supah Gee (30. März 2009)

So bin auch wieder im kalten Deutschland.....

Aber soll ja des we richtig Frühling werden 

Mal schaun ob ich mal bissl anfang zu trainiern....
Im moment bin ich eher jörgfit 

Bozen würd ich auch gern mit.....sponsert mich wer 


Was sind denn heuer für Aktionen geplant?
TBA?
Frankreich?
Finale?


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2009)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Bozen würd ich auch gern mit.....sponsert mich wer


 
hattest doch jetzt genug urlaub ... darfst auch mal wieder was arbeiten 

geplant heuer ... bei mir nur PdS die Woche vor bike attack

ansonsten will ich heuer weniger park und mehr in den bergen fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2009)

Komme gerade aus den Bergen....den Steinwaldbergen
Mal einen Zustandsbericht:
Also zur Zeit würde es mir da noch keinen Spaß machen zu fahren
Aber die nächsten Tage kann sich ja viel schnell ändern

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (31. März 2009)

ich denke diese Woche wird noch nicht alles gehen - zumindest auf der Schattenseite


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2009)

mhm es wird wohl gipfeltourmäßig diese woche noch gar nix gehen nehm ich mal an...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2009)

koesseine und okopf kommst immer rauf ... obs sinn macht is ne andere frage

... bei dem wetter wirds lang dauern bis der schnee weg is ... warmer regen wär gut ...


----------



## Stevens M8 (1. April 2009)

War erst wieder am Oberen Ring zum Langlaufen da liegt noch richtig viel Schnee...Sind noch so 50-80cm...

Grüße


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2009)

Des ist immer die blödeste Zeit wenn du raus schaust und denkst, geiles Wetter da müsst doch scho was gehen oben aber dann echt immer da Pauder noch n Monat länger liegt.... Grrr :rotessmilie:


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2009)

zum glück ists in rgbg schon fast trocken ... bin gestern ne geile runde gefahrn ... sieht alles wieder ganz anders aus so bei tageslicht  (war das letzte mal im oktober nicht mit lampe unterwegs )

natürlich traurig wenn man bei geilsten wetter nicht mitm radl aufm berg kann ... hehe willst net mit ski auf nen berg gehen? würd extra meine alten ski zusammen bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

so, hier mal ein wenig bessere bilder. natürlich mit hoher cc sattelposition.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (1. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kann in dem Zusammenhang auch empfehlen n halbwegs aktuelles Nokia-Handy per Bluetooth mit ner GPS-Maus zu koppeln und den Nokia-Sportstracker laufen zu lassen. Die Software ist kostenlos und wenn man keinen Tacho am Bike hat sieht man trotzdem wie viel man schon gefahren is, sieht den Track (ohne Karte) usw....



blablabla


----------



## Stylo77 (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, hier mal ein wenig bessere bilder. natürlich mit in hoher cc sattelposition.



sieht aus wie am indianerspielplatz 
zu rad sag ich mal nix


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

recht haste aber du bist ja bloß neidisch. 
wenn man sich einredet, dass die farbe klasse ist, dann glaubt man das auch nach ein paar tagen.


----------



## Stylo77 (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> recht haste aber du bist ja bloß neidisch.
> wenn man sich einredet, dass die farbe klasse ist, dann glaubt man das auch nach ein paar tagen.



dir bleibt ja nix anders übrig


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, hier mal ein wenig bessere bilder. natürlich mit hoher cc sattelposition.



Hmmmh....sind die Reifen so dick oder die Felgen so dünn....oder haste einfach 100Bar reingepumt

G.


----------



## franzam (1. April 2009)

@Jörg: bei deinem Zustand solltest Du um diese Zeit schön längst schlafen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2009)

Stimmt.......

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> recht haste aber du bist ja bloß neidisch.
> wenn man sich einredet, dass die farbe klasse ist, dann glaubt man das auch nach ein paar tagen.


 
jetz noch weiße aufkleber drauf ... dann passts 

der fotohintergrund hätt schöner sein können 

@franzam ... welchen zustand hat er denn ... der jörg?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2009)

.....natürlich niedergearbeitet

Außerdem bin ich vorgestern 500 Hm geklettert....und des ist ja mal schon de halbe Nose....da darf man dann schonmal bald ins Bett

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> und des ist ja mal schon *de halbe Nose*....



Was für Ding???

Ich bin gestern 0 hm Fußballtraining gewesen...

War aber trotzdem fertig irgendwie. Rein physikalisch sehr schwer zu erklären...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *LB Jörg*
> 
> 
> ...


 
500 hm geklettert ... haha ...

nose versteh ich auch net

japp stefan ... 0 hm und fertig ... mann musst du todesunfit sein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 500 hm geklettert ... haha ...





Was heißt hier ....haha...(ein wild gestekulier Smilie)
Und wie kann man die Nose net kennen (3 grüne Grinssmilies)

Werd morgen mal wieder einen Schneezustandsbericht vom Wald abgeben.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2009)

so, hab heut auch mal ein todestraining eingelegt. 9x osternohe runter und wieder rauf. fürs zehnte mal hat mich dann die motivation schlagartig verlassen, obwohl das eigentlich auf dem pflichtprogram stand. bozen kann also kommen, ich werd langsam fit.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2009)

mei o mei. die nouse is doch am kapitän-im josimmitiie!!
habt ihr jetzt eigentlich scho an plan? mich würds nur so interessiern...als praktikant hab ichs urlaubsmäßig ja so ziemlich am schlechtesten erwischt...


----------



## franzam (2. April 2009)

Der Schmutz hatte heute ausgang


----------



## Kistenbiker (2. April 2009)

Oh mei der ist ja ned mal Trekig.

Wo warst denn?....sieht interessant aus da


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> mei o mei. die nouse is doch am kapitän-im josimmitiie!!
> habt ihr jetzt eigentlich scho an plan? mich würds nur so interessiern...als praktikant hab ichs urlaubsmäßig ja so ziemlich am schlechtesten erwischt...


 
hmm fällt doch bei praktikanten gar net auf wenn sie net da sind 

der plan ist keinen plan zu haben ... wie immer halt ... am wahrscheinlichsten sind die feiertage. Im Moment ist das wetter in bozen aber gar net mal so gut ...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Der Schmutz hatte heute ausgang


 
ich find dieses hydroforming grauselig ...
was isn das für nen rahmen? bin da nimmer so aufm laufenden ...

was hat der speedy da für einen? is das nen uzzi? (falls es irgendwo mal gestanden hat hab ichs net gelesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Der Schmutz hatte heute ausgang



Hmmmh....interessante Felsen.....interessante Abbaustätte....

G,


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Der Schmutz hatte heute ausgang



chön chön!! 

Aber was sind denn das für Reifen weil die auf den einem Bild voll den refelktirenden Ring machen auf dem anderen Bild sieht man ja nix davon...

Und ist der Rahmen so clean oder ists nur auf den Bilder schlecht zu erkennen, oder ist des jetzt modern???


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> mei o mei. die nouse is doch am kapitän-im josimmitiie!!



Ich weiß jetzt genau so viel wie vorher???


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> chön chön!!
> 
> Aber was sind denn das für Reifen weil die auf den einem Bild voll den refelktirenden Ring machen auf dem anderen Bild sieht man ja nix davon...
> 
> Und ist der Rahmen so clean oder ists nur auf den Bilder schlecht zu erkennen, oder ist des jetzt modern???





> Ich weiß jetzt genau so viel wie vorher???




A: Zauberreifen.

B: Was hast du gegen saubere Rahmen

C: Nein, du weißt jetzt genauso "wenig" wie vorher.


G.


----------



## franzam (3. April 2009)

1.Reifen Kenda Nevegal mit reflektierender Seitenwand - besserer Grip als erwartet.
2.Felsen sind selten sumpfig-> Rahmen wird nicht ganz so Treckig
3. Abbaustätte ist interessant- aber bei den momentanen Bedingungen wird das Rad hinterher mind. 2 Sack-kartoffel schwerer sein

Und El Capitan sollte man sich wirklich mal live reinziehen

http://www.westkueste-usa.de/mn_Yosemite_ElCapitan.htm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm fällt doch bei praktikanten gar net auf wenn sie net da sind
> 
> der plan ist keinen plan zu haben ... wie immer halt ... am wahrscheinlichsten sind die feiertage. Im Moment ist das wetter in bozen aber gar net mal so gut ...



na, nen oberpfälzer, den keiner versteht, glaub ich vermissen die. 
waal da bou mou dou, wos da bou dou mou!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (4. April 2009)

servusss!
hat von euch zufällig wer ne 1.5 steuersatzkralle übrig und heut ôder morgen noch zeit,dass ich sie mir holen kann ?
die hansalas vom cosmicsport haben mir die gabel ohne steuerkralle zurückgeschickt 

hat sich erledigt...
geht nächste woche wer biken?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2009)

ich hätte eine ... wird dir aber wenig helfen 
next week ... bozen

@all
hmm geht morgen was bikemässiges ... heut mach ich mal ruhetag (oder kurze runde) und dhler-wartung da ich eh die ganze woche gefahrn bin


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2009)

bozenwetter sieht im moment gar net mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Klabauterman (4. April 2009)

ihr fahrts wieder nach bozen? 
mist...ich hätt mal wieder öfter hier reinschaun sollen


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2009)

magst nicht mitkommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2009)

Ja, wettertechnisch scheint des mit Bozen ja voll gut hinzuhauen *Daumen*

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2009)

na dann könn mer ja gleich nen zimmer suchen


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2009)

ein zimmer für fünf oder sechs könnte aber knapp werden. vor allem, wenn andi anfängt zu singen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. April 2009)

also für mich mal klartext: über würzburg fährt ja wohl keiner? des heisst ich müsst mit rucksack und bike irgendwie einem von euch entgegenkommen, sollt mich wer mitnehmen können...
und zeitraum is noch net so klar, oder?
zefix ey...scheiß non-automobilität...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2009)

Weiß denn schon wer wie lange und so.....
Geh mal davon aus das es Freitag früh losgehen soll.......

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2009)

der andi hat donnerstag abend gemeint ... is für mich aber mehr stress als freitag sehr früh

hmm wie lange ... für bozen reichen eigentlich 2-3 tage da nur eine seilbahn ... sonst geht auch nix ... da die auf der alpensüdseite ziemlich viel schnee haben ... 

hmm ... geht heut was aufm radl?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. April 2009)

freitag früh und drei tage?? des würd ich ja hinkriegen, bis dahin daheim aufzutauchen.
naja, dann die freundliche anfrage: kann und würd mich wer mitnehmen?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> freitag früh und drei tage?? des würd ich ja hinkriegen, bis dahin daheim aufzutauchen.
> naja, dann die freundliche anfrage: kann und würd mich wer mitnehmen?


 
weis ich net ... so richtig festlegen was überhaupt ist will sich ja keiner


----------



## Klabauterman (5. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> magst nicht mitkommen?




wollen schon,aber kann leider net!war ezt erst im urlaub und bei mir geht nächste woche scho die uni los und muss die woche nu bissl was machen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wie lange ... für bozen reichen eigentlich 2-3 tage da nur eine seilbahn ... sonst geht auch nix ... da die auf der alpensüdseite ziemlich viel schnee haben ...



So seh ich des auch, für Bozenland reichen 2-3 Tage.....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2009)

und was machen wir dann noch die restlichen tage?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2009)

das wenn ich wüsst ....  ... gardasee oder ski oder heim


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2009)

Warst fahren heut eman?

Ich hab erst rel spät hier rein geguckt, war dann aber noch ne Runde Geheimtraining machen 

Dafür hats mich dann aber voll angeregnet. Aber wie sagt da eman immer: "Wir san ja wasserdicht"


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2009)

wir sind nen teilweise geilen trail in der tschechei gefahrn ... ausgeschildert als MTB ... wahrscheinlich irgendnen marathon

55 km am ende ... nasser als nass warn mer am schluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das wenn ich wüsst ....  ... gardasee oder ski oder heim


 

oder dort chillen fehlte noch


----------



## franzam (6. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wir sind nen teilweise geilen trail in der tschechei gefahrn ... ausgeschildert als MTB ... wahrscheinlich irgendnen marathon
> 
> 55 km am ende ... nasser als nass warn mer am schluß



Hast Du die Strecke aufgezeichnet?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2009)

klar .. haben stellenweise aber nicht den richtigen weg getroffen ...müsst man eh mal nochmal fahrn 

hab gestern den dhler von der wand geholt ... ist ohne wartungsmassnahmen bozentauglich ... kaum zu glauben


----------



## franzam (6. April 2009)

Wen Du Lust und Laune hast, kannst Du mir sie gerne mal schicken.

Wir waren Samstag am Bismarckturm unterwegs. Hatten aber glücklicherweise nur die Superleichtplastikkisten dabei und konnten der Versuchung die DH-Strecken zu probieren wiederstehen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2009)

Wer war denn eigentlich am Sonntag im Steinwald unterwegs???....Kiste???

Hab mein Moorhuhn heute auch mal wieder getestet....pohh...jeder Hm macht mich total fertig
Aber Bergabfahren geht noch wie immer 
Hab mich dann lieber auf des konzentriert was mir besonders Spaß macht.....und wolla....ein neuer oranger und ein blauer Shore ist entstanden.

G.


----------



## franzam (6. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab mich dann lieber auf des konzentriert was mir besonders Spaß macht.....und wolla....ein neuer oranger und ein blauer Shore ist entstanden.
> 
> G.



orange o. blaue Küste?
oder oranger o. blauer Balken?
klär mal eine unwissenden bitte auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> orange o. blaue Küste?
> oder oranger o. blauer Balken?
> klär mal eine unwissenden bitte auf



Natürlich Schwierigkeitsgrad....tsss

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. April 2009)

so, hab 5 oder 6 unterkünfte in bozener umgebung angeschrieben und werd morgen vormittag vielleicht noch mal telefonieren. irgendwo hab ich vor ein paar tagen noch eine liste mit seilbahnen gefunden, die auch räder in der umgebung mitnimmt. werd ich nochmal suchen. uns wird in bozen schon net langweilig.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. April 2009)

ah!!
hmm,ich hab mir mal donnerstag frei genommen, also müsst ich ein genügend großes zeitfenster haben, nach hause zu kommen...

eman? was meinst jetzt?willst fahrn? willst mich mitnehmen?
und was meint denn der jörg jetzt? ich kanns immer noch nicht rauslesen...
und stefan,du?? supah und leo, ihr könnt wohl nicht...?!
nur beim speedy bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das er was machen will 

und sind da littldevil und da carre net immer zu der zeit auch irgendwo da unten?


----------



## sud (7. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, hab 5 oder 6 unterkünfte in bozener umgebung angeschrieben und werd morgen vormittag vielleicht noch mal telefonieren. irgendwo hab ich vor ein paar tagen noch eine liste mit seilbahnen gefunden, die auch räder in der umgebung mitnimmt. werd ich nochmal suchen. uns wird in bozen schon net langweilig.



http://mountainbike-suedtirol.blogspot.com/2009/03/seilbahntransporte-mit-mountainbike-in.html

http://www.bikehotels.it/urlaub/service/seilbahnen_suedtirol.php


----------



## speedy_j (7. April 2009)

danke sud, der zweite link war es, den ich auch gefunden hatte.

@bozen
so, hab jetzt schon drei zusagen, wo wir unterkommen können. der ottenkeller vom oktober ist auch mit dabei.
bräucht jetzt mal eine definitive zusage von euch!!!

im laufe des vormittags werd ich mal den die hotels mit ihren homepages posten.

@Stawold_Bou
eman, jörg, andi, du und ich sind irgendwie schon sicher, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2009)

@speedy ... du buchst für montag abend heimfahrn oder? ottenkeller war doch ganz gut ... könnt mer wieder nahmen
würd frühestens dienstag heimfahrn (osterchaos brauch ich net) ... aber denk nen tag länger ist nicht so das problem.

die einzige unsicherheit ist im moment der stefan ... als kurzarbeiter schläft man wahrscheinlich nur noch 

@stowold bou ... der andi müsst dich mitnehmen können


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wer war denn eigentlich am Sonntag im Steinwald unterwegs???....Kiste???
> 
> Hab mein Moorhuhn heute auch mal wieder getestet....pohh...jeder Hm macht mich total fertig
> Aber Bergabfahren geht noch wie immer
> ...



Ja war am Sonntag mal im Steinwald..zum nass werden und Kaffeetrinken..da gibt es komische Menschen die an großen Steinen rumhängen und das Grün abkratzen....aber alle haben Ihre Leitern vergessen.


Kannst nicht mal nen Shore für "normalos" bauen.....bei deinen Bauwerken geht mir immer der Reis!

@franzam
das sind hochwertige Kunststoffe


----------



## Klabauterman (7. April 2009)

@jörg: wo warste den tätig? 

@steinwaldbub: nöö...bozen ist leider net


----------



## speedy_j (7. April 2009)

so, hier sind mal 4 unterkÃ¼nfte. wer zuerst schreit, dahin fahren wir.
viella groff ist laut aussage von einem arbeitskollegen sehr empfehlenswert gerade wenn man HP mit bucht.

www.ottenkeller.com  FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck: 30â¬ HP: um die 40â¬ hab keinen genauen preis
www.villagroff.it  FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck: 35â¬ / HP: 45â¬
http://www.zur-sonne.it     FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck: 30â¬ / HP: 40
www.pension-stamserhof.com  FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck: 28â¬  / HP: auch um die 40â¬


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... du buchst für montag abend heimfahrn oder? ottenkeller war doch ganz gut ... könnt mer wieder nahmen
> würd frühestens dienstag heimfahrn (osterchaos brauch ich net) ... aber denk nen tag länger ist nicht so das problem.
> 
> die einzige unsicherheit ist im moment der stefan ... als kurzarbeiter schläft man wahrscheinlich nur noch
> ...



Gar nicht 

Aber bei mir gibts da noch einen Unsicherheitsfaktor den ich heut mal noch klären muss. Ansonsten wär ich schon dabei aber kann erst mal noch nicht zusagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2009)

ich würd mal sagen ottenkeller da es von der lage optimal gepasst hat ...

villa grof müsst mer autofahrn ...

kommt aber ganz drauf an ob wir nur diesen lift wollen oder auch noch touren fahrn wollen (fahrn dann aber sicher nicht alle mit)

@speedy ... kannst wennst buchst für mich wegen nacht von mo auf di fragen ob das geht ... wie schauts bei dir jetzt eigentlich aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2009)

@Speedy: Zuerst schrei.

@Stawoldbur: Keine sorge zur .... kommste bei mir schon unter....wir lassen keinen zurück

@Kiste: Hab nämlich ein Leuchteciup beim Zrenner stehen sehen. Wußte nur net ob du der Zweigmann warst oder der Andy
Und außerdem....Orange ist leicht

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. April 2009)

@jörg
ne, heut warst mal nicht erster!


----------



## Stevens M8 (7. April 2009)

Kleiner Bericht:
War gestern nochmal am Ochsenkopf auf der Nordseite ist noch Skibetrieb. Obere Ringloipe, Brandweg und Gipfelloipe sind noch befahrbar aber Ende der Woche sollte das vorbei sein mit dem Schnee an einigen Stellen war die Schicht schon sehr dünn.... 
Bei 15°C Langlaufen ist auch eine interessante Erfahrung.....

Grüße


----------



## speedy_j (7. April 2009)

so, unterkunft ist bestätigt.

hat der stefan jetzt seine unklarheiten aus dem weg geräumt?


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2009)

Ja eben aus dem Weg geräumt, bin *dabei*. Also so wie da Jörg dabei ist. Fr bis So oder??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. April 2009)

yeahhh!!!! juchuuu!!! ihr seid spitze!! und der jörg is oberspitze!!! 
ich hab ja auch nicht viel dabei-einen rucksack, ein radl und mich kann man auch ganz locker noch im kofferraum verstaun...

guad, dann schau ich mal, wenn ich heimkomm. 

@jörg:anrufen werd ich dich dann so oder so!!

hmm, isses real vorstellbar, dassma montag um acht wieder da sind? muss noch die rück-odyssee nach würzkaff organisiern..? na, ich tüftel mal noch a bissi weiter...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2009)

War heut mal weng geheimtraining machen und bin mal an Opf-turm hoch.

Bis ca 300 m vorm Turm gings ganz gut. Dann Schneefeld mit schieben.

Runterwärts in Richtung Pilz bis da wo mal der rießen Baum abgebrochen ist auch Schneefeld und größtenteils schieben.

Ab da an gings dann mitn Schnee aber das ganze erinnerte mich doch etwas an die Schlacht bei Trafalgar um 1805. Man sind damals viele abgesoffen.  

Runter bis zum Parkplatz am Radweg ging das dann alles wieder rel. ordentlich.


----------



## speedy_j (7. April 2009)

freitag bis montag! wir haben noch ein paar mehr lifte zur auswahl.

außer ihr seid jetzt alle dagegen, dann bestell ich für die hälfte der jungs die übernachtung zu montag wieder ab. eman und ich fahren anschließen noch weiter zum see.

@Stawold_Bou
lass dich in nürnberg raus schmeißen und fahr mit dem zug nach würzburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kiste: Hab nämlich ein Leuchteciup beim Zrenner stehen sehen. Wußte nur net ob du der Zweigmann warst oder der Andy
> Und außerdem....Orange ist leicht
> 
> G.



Dann hast aber nicht richtig geschaut ...da standen zwei.... eins auch in Orange 

Und wie leicht das Orange ist werd ich dann ja bald mal sehen.

Zweige???? welche Zweige ich weiß nix von Zweigen hinterm Wischer 

Man alle fahren zu Ostern nach Bozen und ich in den Zoo ....wie ungerecht die Welt doch ist.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Stawold_Bou
> lass dich in nürnberg raus schmeißen und fahr mit dem zug nach würzburg.



jap, is mein plan E in einer immer länger werdenden liste... 

...stefan is dabei...  nochmal yeah!!


...geändert weil: über nürnberg fährt doch keiner, fallt ma ei...


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2009)

@ jörg. Wie siehts denn mitn fahren aus?
Ich hab jetzt nicht so die übersicht wer wo schon mir wem fährt.

@ speedy mhm bis Sonntag oder Montag... Mhm wo ist da der unterschied 
Nee ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ich richte mich dann mal nach dem Fahrer falls es einen gibt...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg. Wie siehts denn mitn fahren aus?
> Ich hab jetzt nicht so die übersicht wer wo schon mir wem fährt.



Müssen auf jedenfall Donnerstag schon alles komplett einladen.....sollten um 4Uhr früh ja schon richtig unterwegs sein....muß weiterarbeiten...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2009)

Okay, das ist kein Problem.

Hast du Frühschicht?

Dann komm ich mal am Do vorbei und dann hau mas halt schnell rein des Zeug 

Hast du zufällig nen 160->203 Adapter für hinten IS auf Postmount in deinem endlosen Ersatzteilsystem. Ansonsten schraub ich nen schnell von meinem anderen Rad runter an dem die Bremse zur Zeit perfekt eingestellt ist


----------



## E36/8 (8. April 2009)

Hi,
nachdems 100km südlich von euch die Sonne schon fleissig die Trails trocknet wollte ich mal fragen ab wann man wieder Okolieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Okay, das ist kein Problem.
> 
> Hast du Frühschicht?
> 
> ...



Frühschicht, ja.....Adapter...glaub net....aber ich hab nur noch 9%Akku....wird gleich abschalten des Ding......

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

E36/8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachdems 100km südlich von euch die Sonne schon fleissig die Trails trocknet wollte ich mal fragen ab wann man wieder Okolieren kann.



Ist unvorhersehbar........


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2009)

naja ... wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt gehts schon anfang mai ... wie immer halt


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2009)

Gut, dann ruf mich einfach heut oder morgen mal an dann mach ma nen Termin aus. Ich erreich dich immer nicht wenn ich dich anrufe...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2009)

is schon schlimm mitm jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

So...bin daheim
Von wegen schlimm...muß ja viel Naturfreizeit nachholen

@Stefan: Wann willste denn kommen?

@Stawoldbur: wann willst denn du kommen?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2009)

@eman

schon gesehen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391414


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2009)

heut mittag mal kurz drübergelesen ... 

mal ausprobieren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. April 2009)

@jörg: hey! hmm, also wenn ich morgen aus dem bett komm nd in den zuch steig, müsst ich gegen mittag daheim ankommen.
also würd ich erst am nachmittag bei dir vorbeischaun... wie hast denn du zeit? oder schau ma mal, wenn da stefan kommt, dann orientier ich mich da dran?!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: hey! hmm, also wenn ich morgen aus dem bett komm nd in den zuch steig, müsst ich gegen mittag daheim ankommen.
> also würd ich erst am nachmittag bei dir vorbeischaun... wie hast denn du zeit? oder schau ma mal, wenn da stefan kommt, dann orientier ich mich da dran?!



Jajajaaja.....logisch erst Nachmittag....muß ja Werkeln in der Früh.
Eher Richtig 1700 +- ne h und so.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut mittag mal kurz drübergelesen ...
> 
> mal ausprobieren



Ja, dann lad dir mal alle Bozen und Umgebungsabfahrten runter

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2009)

der jörg hats wieder net genau gelesen. österreich, schweiz und bayern sind erst verfügbar. ich hab zwei 25000er karten von bozen und meran geholt. die dürften zur not auch gehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2009)

in bozen wird eh net viel gehen ... haben ja nen paar net ganz so gut trainierte ... um net zu sagen todesunfitte ... dabei 

jörg und andi auf jedenfall ... stawoldbou befürcht ich mal auch


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der jörg hats wieder net genau gelesen. österreich, schweiz und bayern sind erst verfügbar. ich hab zwei 25000er karten von bozen und meran geholt. die dürften zur not auch gehen.



Ich hab nur die Bilder angeschaut

Todesunfit....toooooodesunfit....hmmh....ok´e
Puhh...hab zum Glück noch mein Ersatzschaltwerk bekommen (Schweiß abwisch)....wäre schon vermessen ohne zweites da runter zu fahren

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> j ... stawoldbou befürcht ich mal auch



oh leck, ich befürchts auch fast 

@jörg: spitze, so um fünfe, des passt. ich schau hier rein, evtl ruf ich vorher mal an...!

also dann-wir sehn uns daham


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2009)

Ich werd wohl erst so gegen 1800 auftauchen wenns geht, dann kann ich nachmittag noch ne Kona-Funktionsrunde drehen und gucken was alles net hinhaut.
Hab ja heut schon um 10.54 Uhr Feierabend    Ja ja da staunt sogar der Jörg mit seinen gaaaanz wenig wochenstunden 

Mal noch n paar Fragen.

Minion oder Highroller?
Ist es notwendig die Gravitydropper mitzunehmen?
Wann fahren wir wieder heim??
Wo fahren wir eigentlich genau hin?
Und wer seit ihr alle?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2009)

@eman danke dass du mich nicht zu den todesunfitten gezählt hast. 

Bisschen fit bin ich ja aber im Gegensatz zu dir dann doch wieder todesunfitt


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2009)

@ staawoldb. du fährst ja scheinbar auch beim Jörg mit wa??

Des ist gut, mhm mach dich schon mal für ein paar JA-NEIN Rätsel fit, ich bin mir sicher es wird wieder auf der Fahrt ein paar geben


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ staawoldb. du fährst ja scheinbar auch beim Jörg mit wa??
> 
> Des ist gut, mhm mach dich schon mal für ein paar JA-NEIN Rätsel fit, ich bin mir sicher es wird wieder auf der Fahrt ein paar geben




oh mann, auf was hab ich mich da bloss eingelassen??

moment mal-ersatzschaltwerk, reifenauswahl, KONA ???
was isn da los? wird des so schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> oh mann, auf was hab ich mich da bloss eingelassen??
> 
> moment mal-ersatzschaltwerk, reifenauswahl, KONA ???
> was isn da los? wird des so schlimm?


 
auf die reinste materialschlacht


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2009)

ein x9 schaltwerk hätte ich hier noch zum versemmeln rum liegen. ich pack es mal mit ein, falls es jemand benötigt.


----------



## E36/8 (9. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ... wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt gehts schon anfang mai ... wie immer halt



Gehör da noch nicht zum Inventar, daher hab ich da kein "normalerweise" im Kopf. Danke für die Info, freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ein x9 schaltwerk hätte ich hier noch zum versemmeln rum liegen. ich pack es mal mit ein, falls es jemand benötigt.



X9...hab gestern noch mein Ersatz XO bekommen

@Sta und Ste: Immer diese Ungenauigkeiten....falls ich net da bin, bin ich beim Wastl oder Rewe und gleich wieder zurück.

@Ste: auf deine Fragen...42

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2009)

@Stawo....: Fallst du mich gerad angerufen hast...bin schon daheim...war nur net schnell genug oben...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2009)

jaaaa-dann halt ich mich an stefan und tauch auch so um sechs auf, dann gibts koi gwiach...

na toll, ich hab nur ersatz-socken dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (9. April 2009)

Na dann wünsch ich allen Bozos schöne Abfahrten und kommt gesund wieder.

VIEL SPAß


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jaaaa-dann halt ich mich an stefan und tauch auch so um sechs auf, dann gibts koi gwiach...
> 
> na toll, ich hab nur ersatz-socken dabei...



Völlig unwichtig, wichtig sind Ersatzbremsbeläge oder Ersatzschläche. Die Socken werden ja nicht kaputt...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2009)

@ Jörg ja danke ich weiß... 42


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2009)

Puhhh....mußte eben feststellen das die Saint ohne Bremsklotzarritierschraube nur 2 mal bremst bis der Hebel bis zum Lenker durchgeht und die nächste Beschäftigung darin besteht die Bremsklötze wiederzufinden....das gabs bei der alten Xt net

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2009)

Mhm kann mir mal nochmal wer die genau Adresse der Unterkunft verraten???


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2009)

Raststätte Ottenkeller KG
Kuntersweg 21a,
I-39053 Kardaun


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2009)

bozen nord runter
richtung bozen bis kreisverkehr ...

in diesem kreisverkehr fast ganz rum ... also die letzte ausfahrt vor der einfahrt nehmen ... dann einfach an dem gewerbeparkdings verbei bis der ottenkellerhof kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm kann mir mal nochmal wer die genau Adresse der Unterkunft verraten???



Klar, kann ich



> Raststätte Ottenkeller KG
> Kuntersweg 21a,
> I-39053 Kardaun
> 
> ...



G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. April 2009)

kurze frage 

wann nimmt der lift am ochsenkopf vorraussichtlich den betrieb für biker wieder auf?


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2009)

ließ mal ein stück zurück, da ist die frage schon beantwortet.

@bozen
treffen wir uns am ottenkeller oder auf dem parkplatz von der seilbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2009)

hmm ... parkplatz seilbahn wär vielleicht ganz sinnvoll


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2009)

denke ich auch. für was der stefan wieder die adresse haben wollte? als könnte er es nicht erwarten.


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. April 2009)

ich bin zu blöd und finds nich


----------



## franzam (10. April 2009)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ich bin zu blöd und finds nich



ich glaub da war von Anfang Mai die Rede


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. April 2009)

Und was macht die Samstagtour?

Hast dir schon a wadlmordende Strecke ausgeschaut oder besteht die Hoffnung das ich am Sonntag nach der Tour noch laufen kann.

Wie wär ne Runde nacht CZ und dann zur DH Strecke.......evtl. fährt dann da Klabauter auch mit.

Und du kannst einen Kaffee tinken bis wir uns ausgetobt haben  oder fährst mit dem Schmutz ??


----------



## franzam (10. April 2009)

Es wird jetzt auf ne gemütliche??? Tour von TIR richtung Tillenberg rauslaufen. Forststraßen und ebbes Trail. ca 50km u. 800-900hm. So wie wir mal rauf sind, auch so runter- nur halt das ganze von Tirschenreuth aus.

Ich seh schon, du/ihr braucht auch noch ein langstreckentaugliches XC-Bike

Treffpunkt wäre 13.30 Marktplatz TIR am oberen Brunnen


----------



## franzam (10. April 2009)

Richtung CZ-DH-Strecke ists zu weit, das letzte mal sinds dann 100km geworden


----------



## Klabauterman (10. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ca 50km u. 800-900hm.


an einem Tag oder auf 2 verteilt? ich glaub ich bin morgen krank


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. April 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> an einem Tag oder auf 2 verteilt? ich glaub ich bin morgen krank



jetzt mach keinen auf weichei 


wobei 50 KM schon eine Ansage ist.....das dauert ja dann den ganzen Tag. 

Fährt das todesfite Sungirl auch mit??  Dann nehm ich noch zwei Saueerstoffzelte mit fürn Klabauter und mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (10. April 2009)

ne ernsthaft...des is mir zu viel lol!warum net lieber steinwald und nur 600hm? reicht doch auch


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. April 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ne ernsthaft...des is mir zu viel lol!warum net lieber steinwald und nur 600hm? reicht doch auch




oder Schneeberg - OK 
dann könnten wir mal die Newline fahren! oder andere Sachen ?? a bißchen Techniktraining


----------



## franzam (10. April 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> oder Schneeberg - OK
> dann könnten wir mal die Newline fahren! oder andere Sachen ?? a bißchen Techniktraining



Schneeberg OK? Schauts euch mal an. Wenns gscheit geht, fahr ich das nächste mal wieder was vernünftiges mit Euch


----------



## Klabauterman (10. April 2009)

oke...dann fahr ma schneeberg ok! ich geb dir aber dann erst morgen früh bescheid,obs sicher klappt! wenn dann so um 1e oda so! ich geb bescheid!


----------



## Magister (10. April 2009)

ma ne Frage steht scho fest wann am Oko Die Bikehalterungen wieda am lift sin?^^ hab grad nur ent so viel zeit mir es forum durchzulesen war relativ inaktiv bin grad mit sowas heir beschäftigt  :
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1430

Greetzs aus Österreich


----------



## E36/8 (11. April 2009)

Haha, du bist Nr 3 ;-)
Start ist wohl Anfang Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (11. April 2009)

Gut Danke


----------



## franzam (11. April 2009)

Na Buam warts am Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf? Bei uns wars recht gut
-d.h: wir habens überlebt


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2009)

Tja bei uns wars etwas weniger 
so 20 KM von Grötschenreuth bis Zrenner und zurück.

Dafür aber extrem Kaffetrinken und Kuchen essen 

Weil da Spezl nur a hartes fährt, das meiste auch noch auf der Forstautobahn

Aber der Kuche war echt lecker.

Bloß gut das i da net mitgefahren bin


----------



## sungirl (12. April 2009)

Das war eine super Tour zum Tillenberg,
wobei sich die beiden Tourenführer aber bzgl. der Strecke nicht immer einig waren 
Und mich vor der Matschrinne hätten warnen können,
jetzt ist die andere Rippenseite auch noch geprellt


----------



## franzam (12. April 2009)

wieso nicht einig? bei uns ist es üblich, dass der der rechts fährt links abbiegt und umgekehrt


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. April 2009)

sungirl schrieb:


> Das war eine super Tour zum Tillenberg,
> wobei sich die beiden Tourenführer aber bzgl. der Strecke nicht immer einig waren
> Und mich vor der Matschrinne hätten warnen können,
> jetzt ist die andere Rippenseite auch noch geprellt





franzam schrieb:


> wieso nicht einig? bei uns ist es üblich, dass der der rechts fährt links abbiegt und umgekehrt



Seh schon Ihr hattet eueren Spaß  ausser Das Sungirl die hat die Zeche dann bezahlt.

Hat euch der Franzam auch den nie endenden Berg hochgejagt??


----------



## Magister (12. April 2009)

Öhhm leute mal ne Frage^^
Ich werd in die Pfingstferien zwei Wochen Ferniearbeit beim CUbe machen und werd mir dann denk ich mal nen neuen rahmen leisten etz wollt ich fargen ob ihr was brauchbares wisst... Also Favoriten wärn bei mir zurzeit es Izimu und es Demo wisst ihr vllt vor oda nachteile oda was würdet ihr euch holn^^ ich mein es fahrn ja etz doch zwei leute hier izimu oda?^^ (eman und jörg oda?) Und wisst ihr was wegerm gewicht weil wills eventuell weng leichter aufbaun und da is da leichtere Rahmen ja vllt trozdem mal ne Gute basis


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2009)

so, gut angekommen und autofahren ist wesentlich angenehmer, als auf dem stuhl sitzen. die notfall praxis hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich sparen können. jetzt hab ich vielleicht schon einen muskelfaserriss und ich trainiere meine rückenmuskeln schon seit jahren falsch. die linke seite ist nämlich zur zeit 3 mal so groß, wie die rechte. das dies normal nicht der fall ist, hat den arzt gar nicht interessiert. na ja, morgen geht es zu einem gescheiten arzt.

aber schön waren die ersten zwei tage trotzdem.


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, gut angekommen und autofahren ist wesentlich angenehmer, als auf dem stuhl sitzen. die notfall praxis hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich sparen können. jetzt hab ich vielleicht schon einen muskelfaserriss und ich trainiere meine rückenmuskeln schon seit jahren falsch. die linke seite ist nämlich zur zeit 3 mal so groß, wie die rechte. das dies normal nicht der fall ist, hat den arzt gar nicht interessiert. na ja, morgen geht es zu einem gescheiten arzt.
> 
> aber schön waren die ersten zwei tage trotzdem.



ey speedy, was hast denn wieder angstellt


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2009)

hab mal wieder ein wenig land vermessen. scheint aber so, als wäre das glück auf meiner seite gewesen und bis auf einen völlig verkrampften rücken ist nix weiter passiert. muss ich aber morgen erst mal genauer abklären lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2009)

Na dann Speedy  Glück auf...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2009)

@Spiiidi: Naja, wegen einem verkrampften Rücken gleich 100 Bergrettungsfachleute zu aktivieren...*hehe*
Aber hoffen wir wirklich mal das es dabei bleibt *Daumen*
Mal schaun was du dann in Lenzerheide wieder anstellst.....reusper reusper ...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2009)

hey speedy!! schön, dass du gut angekommen bist!
jap, lass dich morgen mal richtig abchecken.

und übrigens: SPITZE wars!!! ...naja,bis auf meinen einen ausrutscher...
nur bin ich jetzt echt kaputt...
pfiats aich derweil!!!
da otti


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und übrigens: SPITZE wars!!! ...naja,bis auf meinen einen ausrutscher...
> nur bin ich jetzt echt kaputt...
> pfiats aich derweil!!!
> da otti



Welchen Ausrutscher meinst du.............reusper...reusper.






G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. April 2009)

So erkennt man das besser


----------



## franzam (14. April 2009)

halb so schlimm, Holz ist doch weicher als Stein, oder?


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2009)

ist die stelle auf dem 4er weg? kann mich nicht erinnern, da mal vorbei gekommen zu sein.

zu meiner person  kann ich noch nix genaues sagen, ich komm am donnerstag und freitag nochmal in die röhre und dann schauen wir weiter. bin aber ein wenig beweglicher geworden.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ist die stelle auf dem 4er weg? kann mich nicht erinnern, da mal vorbei gekommen zu sein.....



Ja, ist garnet so weit hinter der Stelle hier........







G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2009)

warum liegt denn da mein rad im gebüsch und warum sitze ich so teilnahmlos mit blick ins tal? fragen über fragen. 





soweit ich das jetzt rekonstruieren kann, müsste der stein mich ausgehebelt haben.

die stelle vom otti müsste ich mal von oben fotografiert sehen, von unten schaut immer alles so anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. April 2009)

jap, gall-es schaut auf den bildern total anders aus.
und irgendwie einfach nur noch steil...

@franzam: ...holz...  das holz muss ich wohl leider verfehlt haben...im übrigen war des wurscht, vielmehr war der horror, wie weit es runter ging, wenn ich nicht genau da gelandet wäre, wo ich gelandet bin...


----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2009)

so böse waren wir doch gar nicht zu den wanderern: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392513

ist das eman sein rad links oben?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2009)

Sieht wirklich nach Emanrad aus.....der alte Raudie der

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2009)

ou-hey: speedy, auch du wirst sogar in dem artikel erwähnt:

Semmai, sono i biker a volare come accaduto sabato a un germanico: trauma cranico e toracito, contusionie varie

da haben wir wohl mächtig eindruck geschunden...
und des bike kamma doch fraale 

@jörg: vergiss fei net, mir noch a pm zu schicken, gell...


----------



## franzam (15. April 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap, gall-es schaut auf den bildern total anders aus.
> und irgendwie einfach nur noch steil...
> 
> @franzam: ...holz...  das holz muss ich wohl leider verfehlt haben...im übrigen war des wurscht, vielmehr war der horror, wie weit es runter ging, wenn ich nicht genau da gelandet wäre, wo ich gelandet bin...



zum Glück gings ja noch klimpflich aus

wart ihr eigentl. dort speedmäßig- oder eher trail-langsam unterwegs?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2009)

so bin auch wieder da ...

kohlern ... ja relativ sicher mein radl ... im anderen thread hab ich was dazu geschrieben

war am dienstag noch in meran aufm tasertrail. versteh net das die freeride den weg erwähnt. eigentlich sollt man dort wegen zahlreicher wanderer oft mit kind gar net fahrn. war zum glück mit normalem helm unterwegs was die wanderer net ganz so erschreckt. der weg selbst ist aber nett

bin dann noch zum start des longfalltrails hochgetreten (~1000 hm) und dann über longfalltal und dorf tirol nach meran gerollt. schöner weg und erst in der nähe von dorf tirol wandererkontakt.

mittwoch dann ein wenig schnee rutschen am schnalstaler gletscher. überraschend gute bedingungen da oben zum skifahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2009)

was mir noch einfällt ...
kaum zu glauben wie histerisch manche sein können ...

schnalstaler gletscherbahn ... 80 mann passen in die gondel ... familie mit ca 9 jahrigem kind kommt. kind ist Nr. 80. -> nach Kind Drehkreuz gesperrt -> Eltern stehen davor, Kind schon dahinter... Eltern fangen das schreien an was sich der liftwärter denn einbildet, es ist noch nicht 11:00, aufmachen usw... man hätt denken können das kind hängt mit eingeklemmten fuß an der kabine dran.

kabine fährt weg .. kind immer noch hinter drehkreuz ... liftwärter sagt dann nur ... kabine voll 

genauso histerische volltrottel regen sich auch auf den wanderwegen auf ...


----------



## S*P*J (16. April 2009)

die eine Gondel bei Naturns ist seit heuer auch für Biker gesperrt, hier haben sich auch Wanderer aufgeregt da die Trails ja eigentlich Wanderwege sind. Normalerweise hört man nen Biker 50m vorher, was manch Wanderern die Zeit verschafft sich extra breit in den Trail "Weg" zu stellen. 
Auf der anderen Seite sind die Lifte und Pensionen auf die Wanderer angewiesen, die paar Biker bringen ja net die Kohle. 
Osterfeiertage und Ferien sind auch ne schlechte Zeit, wir waren ne Woche vorher unten und da war es relativ ruhig.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Osterfeiertage und Ferien sind auch ne schlechte Zeit, wir waren ne Woche vorher unten und da war es relativ ruhig.


 
das problem an der sache ist, dass ein wanderer reichen kann um sowas anzustoßen. (natürlich deutscher nationalität und aus der berliner gegend ... volltrottel ).

ich hab keinen wanderer angetroffen der so blöd reagiert hat wie die norddeutschen oder saupreißen hier im fichtelgebirge ...

grundsätzlich denk ich, dass noch schwere zeiten auf uns zukommen werden, nicht zuletzt wegen der schwarzen schafe unter uns, die sich sogar drüber aufregen wenn ein wanderer aufm wanderweg im weg steht ...


----------



## franzam (16. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das problem an der sache ist, dass ein wanderer reichen kann um sowas anzustoßen. (natürlich deutscher nationalität und aus der berliner gegend ... volltrottel ).
> 
> ich hab keinen wanderer angetroffen der so blöd reagiert hat wie die norddeutschen oder saupreißen hier im fichtelgebirge ...
> 
> grundsätzlich denk ich, dass noch schwere zeiten auf uns zukommen werden, nicht zuletzt wegen der schwarzen schafe unter uns, die sich sogar drüber aufregen wenn ein wanderer aufm wanderweg im weg steht ...




ich geb ja nicht gerne jemanden recht, aber hier kann ich dir leider in allen Punkten nur zustimmen


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2009)

Mhm da ja heut Radtechnisch mal gar nix geht  wollt ich mal gleich wegen morgen fragen ob jemand was machen wollte?

Problem bei mir ist allerdings eine begrenzte Verfügbarkeit meinerseits einige Stunden nachdem die Sonne ihren Zenit durchschritten hat... 

Was heißt ich hab morgen nur bis ca 16.00 Uhr Zeit... 

Müsst ma also morgen mal vielleicht so ab 11 oder so los... (Falls morgen nimmer regnen sollt  )
Was meints


----------



## franzam (17. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm da ja heut Radtechnisch mal gar nix geht  wollt ich mal gleich wegen morgen fragen ob jemand was machen wollte?
> 
> Problem bei mir ist allerdings eine begrenzte Verfügbarkeit meinerseits einige Stunden nachdem die Sonne ihren Zenit durchschritten hat...
> 
> ...



was stellst Dir für morgen vor? Vielleicht bin ich ja bis 11 schon wieder halbwegs nüchtern
11.00 bis 16.00 sind aber eh nur 5 Std.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2009)

wieso nüchtern? Willst wohl heut einen drauf machen  

Weiß nicht, hab noch keine genaueren vorstellungen aber es dürfte so ziemlich alles gehen denk ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2009)

So auch mal wieder da

@Stefan: Muß morgen Arbeiten

@Franzam: Des Bozenzeug ist speedtechnisch und singletrailtechnisch...je nach Lust und Laune was man fahren will.
Wobei wir meistens auf speedtechnischen Strecken unterwegs waren...aber die Hälfte von uns hat ab dem 1.5ten Tag auf singletrailtechnische Geschwindigkeit umgestellt
Ging ja doch immer irgendwie auf einer Seite steil runter
















G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2009)

bozennachwirkungen ... hab ne sms bekommen ...



> So,4 brustwirbel sind gebrochen.Muss jetzt erst mal ein paar tage im krankenhaus bleiben und hoffen,dass nicht operiert wird.Grüße mal den rest,mir geht es gut.


 
-> der speedy liegt mit 4 gebrochenen brustwirbeln im krankenhaus ... wurd wohl jetzt erst bei der MRT entdeckt ... schöner sch...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2009)

ungefährliche kontrastbilder vom schnee ...







und wenn man die parks im winter immer so sieht fragt man sich schon was wir biker falsch machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (18. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm da ja heut Radtechnisch mal gar nix geht  wollt ich mal gleich wegen morgen fragen ob jemand was machen wollte?
> 
> Problem bei mir ist allerdings eine begrenzte Verfügbarkeit meinerseits einige Stunden nachdem die Sonne ihren Zenit durchschritten hat...
> 
> ...


Evtl fahr ich auch mal wieder mit, ich schau einfach Samstag früh mal hier rein ob sich was ergeben hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm da ja heut Radtechnisch mal gar nix geht  wollt ich mal gleich wegen morgen fragen ob jemand was machen wollte?
> 
> Problem bei mir ist allerdings eine begrenzte Verfügbarkeit meinerseits einige Stunden nachdem die Sonne ihren Zenit durchschritten hat...
> 
> ...


 
hmm sonntag schauts besser aus ... heut wirds wohl nochmal regnen und sehr nass wirds eh da draussen sein ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bozennachwirkungen ... hab ne sms bekommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> -> der speedy liegt mit 4 gebrochenen brustwirbeln im krankenhaus ... wurd wohl jetzt erst bei der MRT entdeckt ... schöner sch...



weisst du wo, in welchem Krankenhaus?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2009)

schöner mist! Gute besserung speedy auch wennst es jetzt nicht lesen kannst.

Ja wetter ist nicht grad opti. Dann würd ich a sagen dann tun wa mal heut pausieren, morgen soll es ja etwas besser werden, dann schau ma mal, vielleicht geht ja morgen ne rund mit paar mehr leuten zusammen


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. April 2009)

Sch**** Mensch Speedy glaubst das hab ich zum Spaß geschrieben 



Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich allen Bozos schöne Abfahrten und kommt *gesund* wieder.
> 
> VIEL SPAß




Ja hinterher sind alle schlauer 

Aber 4 gebrochene Brustwirbel sind schon eine Ansage!!!! kaka sowas.
Und da sagen die Leute immer das die Ossis nur halbe Sachen machen....der Speedy schon mal ned 


@Sporta
ja morgen wär ich a dabei.... aber bitte irgendwo wo es dann auch Kuchen im sitzen gibt.

Katzendreck hat immer noch Schnee..........


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2009)

ja dann mach ma morgen ne schöne ausfahrt.  also kössaine ist komplett frei! Und wenn man glück hat gibts auch noch nen kuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2009)

Speddy, Speedy, Speedy....was machst bloß wieder für Sachen (Erschrockenschausmilie)
Und wie lang bist jetzt dann außer gefecht????? (Besserungswünschsmilie)





LB Stefan schrieb:


> schöner mist! Gute besserung speedy auch wennst es jetzt nicht lesen kannst.



Er hat sich die Brustwirbel gebrochen.....nicht die Augen (Augennachobenschausmilie)
Falls ihr morgen Kössert, auf jedenfall hier reinschreibe.
Versauere ja gerade in der Arbeit (Rotezähnezeigsmilie)....und weiß auch net wenn ich morgen Vormittag ins Forum schauen kann....und so......


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2009)

Ich meinte er kann es net lesen weil er wohl im KH kein internet hat... 

Japp morgen sollt denk ich auch vom Wetter her was gehen.

Wir können ja mal Kösser fokussieren ich weiß halt nicht wie es Schneeberg oder so geht...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2009)

Ach und Jörg, brauch st ne neue Bremsscheibe für die Rohloff. Aus Keramik für schlappe 165 Euronen

Bremsscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2009)

[/QUOTE]





LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich meinte er kann es net lesen weil er wohl im KH kein internet hat...



Heutzutage hat doch jedes Krankenhaus Internet....die sollen dort sogar Geräte haben wo man in Menschen reingukkn kann ohne sie aufzuschneiden.....
Und Keramik gehört ins Klo und net ans Rad.....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heutzutage hat doch jedes Krankenhaus Internet....die sollen dort sogar Geräte haben wo man in Menschen reingukkn kann ohne sie aufzuschneiden.....
> Und Keramik gehört ins Klo und net ans Rad.....
> 
> G.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht dass des funktioniert... dazu müsste man ja erst mal das Röntgengerät erfinden... 

Und wenn es wirklich sowas geben sollte dann wir des bestimmt in ganz komischen Firmen hergestellt.

Und zur Kermaik... Glaub mir wo heutzutage überall Keramik drin ist, des glaubst net, die stecken das sogar als Ersatzteile für Knochen in Menschen rein; des funktioniert dann aber nicht ohne Aufmachen  

Und Keramik ist ja a nix aneres als Aluminium, nur bisschen Sauerstoff ist halt dran. Lass also dein rad net zu lange an der frischen luft draussen stehen sonst wandelt es sich auch noch um in Keramik und die ist bedeutend schwerer. Das ganze wäre aber dann ein endothermer Vorgang


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2009)

Ja wenn ich bei Keramiktec arbeiten würde, dann wüßt ich auch sowas....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2009)

Tust du aber net


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2009)

na wie schauts aus mit nem tourchen heut?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

ich wär dabei. Bei mir würds aber erst so ab 1330 gehen. Wär des noch okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2009)

klar ... bleibt ja lang hell

koesseine würd ich vorschlagen ... schneeberg wird noch net so gut gehen und brutal nass sein ...


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

ja denk auch. Dann mach ner treffpunkt um 1400 dann hab ich keinen stress 

Wo ists für dich am günstigsten? Hohenbrand?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

ja denk auch. Dann mach ner treffpunkt um 1400 dann hab ich keinen stress 

Wo ists für dich am günstigsten? Hohenbrand?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2009)

hohenbrand is net so günstig aber kann hinrollen ... kössein meinst?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

ja oder dann glei forsthaus! Ist denk ich am einfachsten.

Also 1400 forsthaus. Wer kommt noch mit.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2009)

Bin hier in Mak gefangen....ihr wißt schon was ich mein
Werd evtl. mal von hier rauffahren....hab nämlich keinerlei Radsachen hier....dummerweise gestern vergessen ins Auto einzulagern
Aber um´s Rad mal schnell raufzuschieben, Kaffee zu trinken und´s wieder runterzuollern lassen würds schon reichen...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2009)

@stefan ... hab jetzt keine zeit ... schreib halt mal dem andi was ...

(hab nen paar problemchen am radl entdeckt)


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

ups doppelt 

Alles net so einfach mit dem handy 

Hab na andi mal geschrieben.

Ja dann 1400 forsthaus.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2009)

Und alle wieder gesund nach Hause gekommen

Pohh...wenn ich gewußt hätte das ihr um 14Uhr am Forsthaus losfahrt dann hät ich voll Angst bekommen das ihr uns einholt...hatten nur 1h Vorsprung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

Ja alle wieder heil heim gekommen.

Und bei euch, scheinbar war da doch der Q-weg für einige in deiner Gruppe ne Herausforderung. 

Wie tust denn nächste Woche arbeiten tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (19. April 2009)

war eben mal nen Krankenbesuch machen: u.u. gehts morgen schon wieder nach Hause, allerdings dann 8 Wochen lang eine Corsage, ähh Korsett,  damit die Wirbel dort bleiben, wo sie hingehören.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja alle wieder heil heim gekommen.
> 
> Und bei euch, scheinbar war da doch der Q-weg für einige in deiner Gruppe ne Herausforderung.
> 
> Wie tust denn nächste Woche arbeiten tun?



Der Wastl hat mich gerade aufgehalten...
Für diese Gruppe war alles eine Herausforderung 
Und hast die Treppenabfahrt mit dem reingefallenen Baum gefläscht oder hast geluscht?
Hab Nachts Arbeit:kotz:

G.


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2009)

@speedee: gute Besserung, obsts jetzt lesen kannst oder net! irgendwie net so des jahr bisher


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> war eben mal nen Krankenbesuch machen: u.u. gehts morgen schon wieder nach Hause, allerdings dann 8 Wochen lang eine Corsage, ähh Korsett,  damit die Wirbel dort bleiben, wo sie hingehören.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
oh mei ... der arme ... die saison damit schon wieder fast kaputt  bevor sie angefangen hat ....


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Wastl hat mich gerade aufgehalten...
> Für diese Gruppe war alles eine Herausforderung
> Und hast die Treppenabfahrt mit dem reingefallenen Baum gefläscht oder hast geluscht?
> Hab Nachts Arbeit:kotz:
> ...



Wir haben natürlich, so wie es sich gehört den baum beseitigt, nachdem ich ihn schon mitte der Woche gefläscht hab


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich, so wie es sich gehört den baum beseitigt, nachdem ich ihn schon mitte der Woche gefläscht hab



Vernünftig, vernünftig





So, zurück vom Oko.
Begehung im war im klassischen Stil....Zitat: Was über die Felsen drüberfahren....mehr gibts dazu net zu sagen
Außer das wenigsten die unteren Felsen jetzt ohne Bedenken frei zu bebastelln sind

AM 1. MAI IST ÜBRIEGENS ERÖFFNUNG VOM LIFT

Ansonsten Party beim Hanky und für die üblichen Verdächtigen Essen und Trinken frei.

Und die Ausfahrt ist nun endlich fertiggestellt und voll funktionstüchtig....






G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2009)

War heut Begehung?

Mhm hätt a zeit gehabt, wenn ich des gewusst hätte. Naja zu spät, bin dann halt mal ne kleine Geheimtrainingstour gefahren 

Immerhin 1100 hms bei 40 km und 3 Gipfeln die über 1000 m sind


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2009)

Party beim Hänky -> okay ich bin dabei.

Eröffnung 1. Mai -> Oh je wir sollten dringend mal wieder weng was an der Strecke machen !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War heut Begehung?
> 
> Mhm hätt a zeit gehabt, wenn ich des gewusst hätte. Naja zu spät, bin dann halt mal ne kleine Geheimtrainingstour gefahren



Hmmmh...du hast dir gestern bei der Kösseinrunde scheinbar die Sauerstoffversorgung beim Hochfahren abgekluppt )))
Haben nämlich da oben drüber geredet....aber wir haben ja auch darüber diskutuiert ob man den Baum oben an der Kösser da rausmachn kann oder net und ob man dran vorbeikommt....und sind komischerweise zum Entschluß gekommen das man nicht daran vorbeifahren kann....obwohl du ja schon am Mittwoch dran vorbei gefahren bist )))))))))
War also schon extremer Sauerstoffmangel...))))))

Hab 1000de Fleier zum Verteilen daheimliegenm .....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2009)

ich frag mich die ganze zeit wo im fichtelgebirge der dritte 100oer gipfel steht ....


----------



## LB Stefan (21. April 2009)

Da konnte man schon drann vorbei fahren, es ging aber nur mit extrem guter Fahrtechnik  man füh halt dann links neben den Treppen aber des war net so der Hit, zudem musste man aufpassen dass man net mit dem Rucksack aufgehangen wird. 

Mhm davon hab ich echt nix mitbekommen. War ich entweder in Gedanken oder k.a. vielleicht echt Sauerstoffmangel 

Der 3. 1000er ist der Schneeberg 

Also Silberh. Schneeb. OKO Boxgr. Schneeb.


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2009)

so mädels, bin wieder daheim. vielen dank für die genesungswünsche aber das wird noch eine weile dauern. vorerst darf ich wie ein roboter rumlaufen und sehe auch halb so aus. wenn ich mich benehme und keinen blödsinn anstelle, dann verheilt alles wie geplant. aber auch dann ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass nicht doch noch eine op stattfinden muss. die knochen sind halt momentan recht weich und können noch dazu neigen, dass sich sich noch eindrücken.

hab halt erst mal beschlossen, dass meine saison später anfängt.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab halt erst mal beschlossen, dass meine saison später anfängt.


 
na komm ... du wirst doch net so schnell aufhalten lassen ... rauf aufs bike


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2009)

Genau.....nur wenn du unter einem umgestürzten Baum durchfahren willst mußt halt ein wenig aufpassen
Na dan hoffmer halt mal das du schnell heilende Knochen hast

Mit dem 3ten 1000er ist des so das die einfach ab 950m Höhe aufrunden....geschickt geschickt....ist halt ein Forumstausender

G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na komm ... du wirst doch net so schnell aufhalten lassen ... rauf aufs bike



also nachgefragt habe ich ja schon, wann ich wieder darf. und wenn ich jetzt das: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4207784"]Inspired. Danny MacAskill on Vimeo[/ame] gesehen habe, dann könnte ich mir für meinen fehler in den arsch beißen. (geht, dank korsett, jetzt aber nicht)

4 wochen ist jetzt erst mal ruhe angesagt, außer vielleicht spazieren gehen. wenn dann die röntgenbilder gut ausschauen, dann darf ich vielleicht im fitnessstudio auf den "liegenrädern" platz nehmen, damit nicht die ganze kondition flöten geht. nach 8 wochen ist dann nochmal MRT angesagt und dann ... drückt mir mal die daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ... dann könnte ich mir für meinen fehler in den arsch beißen.
> 
> ... drückt mir mal die daumen.



 daumen drück 

kenn dich zwar nicht aber alles gute.

"you crash, you learn "


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also nachgefragt habe ich ja schon, wann ich wieder darf. und wenn ich jetzt das: Inspired. Danny MacAskill on Vimeo gesehen habe, dann könnte ich mir für meinen fehler in den arsch beißen. (geht, dank korsett, jetzt aber nicht)
> 
> 4 wochen ist jetzt erst mal ruhe angesagt, außer vielleicht spazieren gehen. wenn dann die röntgenbilder gut ausschauen, dann darf ich vielleicht im fitnessstudio auf den "liegenrädern" platz nehmen, damit nicht die ganze kondition flöten geht. nach 8 wochen ist dann nochmal MRT angesagt und dann ... drückt mir mal die daumen.


 
japp das vid hat mich gestern abend schon fasziniert ... einfach wahnsinn was der drauf hat ...

naja ich glaub dein intense verkaufst wieder und bleibst beim nicht liftfahrn  ... liftfahrn tut dir irgendwie net so gut


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2009)

oder ich behalte es und konzentriere mich wieder auf das schlüsselstellen fahren. den fichtelplattenshore und einige sachen vom jörg möchte ich dieses jahr schon noch knacken.

danke tom, um zu lernen muss ich aber noch mal nach bozen. mittlerweile interessiert es mich schon brennend, was ich da falsch gemacht habe. momentan tippe ich auf falsche linienwahl.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2009)

@Speedy: Ja des Video hab ich mir schon am ersten Tag angeschaut und mir nur gedacht....ja hmmh ja hmmh grasssssss³ 
Und genau, des Rad kannste schon behalten und wie du richtig erkannt hast halt des wirklich wichtige fahren
Dieses schnelle Dh-Geheize ist nichts für uns...macht nur ständig Verletzungen...lieber schwierige Wege mit überschaubarer Geschwindigkeit wo man halt des eine oder ander mal vielleicht net direkt an jeder Stelle anhalten kann

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2009)

@Speedy
Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung 
Hoff ma mal dass ohne OP klaptt!!!

Video is echt nice ...... wie heißt denn des Lied???


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2009)

danke dir und dann will ich schnell noch mal die frage zu dem lied beantworten: Band Of Horses - The Funeral

@jörg
hast übrigens den beitrag zur rohloff gelesen? die gerüchte verdichten sich: die leichte nabe kommt 
dann komm ich beim intense vielleicht in der light-version noch unter 16kg

edit: noch was, wieviel kettenlängung hat denn deine tourenradl mit dem kettenspanner in der kettenführung?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2009)

hey speedy!!
schön dass'd wieder zumindest draussen bist!!allesalles gute!!
dreifach-doppel-daumen-drück!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> danke dir und dann will ich schnell noch mal die frage zu dem lied beantworten: Band Of Horses - The Funeral
> 
> @jörg
> hast übrigens den beitrag zur rohloff gelesen? die gerüchte verdichten sich: die leichte nabe kommt
> ...



Bericht hab ich gelesen...soll 1 drittel Kilo leichter werden (Daumensmilie)

Wieviel Kettenlängung mein Tourenradl mit dem Kettenspanner in der Kettenführung hat...komplizierte Frage...weiß jetzt net 100%ig genau was du genau meinst.
Aber mein Tourenradel hat beim Einfedern fast keine Kettenlängung.....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2009)

du denkst schon richtig. wieviel ist denn "fast keine"? das geklapper am intense geht mir halt auf die nerven. eine noch stärkere feder für den rohloffspanner zu besorgen dürfte schwer werden, deswegen ziehe ich eure variante mal in betracht.
ich muss mogen mal schauen, wieviel es bei mir ist, aber es dürfte nur 1 glied,wenn nicht sogar nur ein halbes sein. das dürfte doch die ng sport kefü locker verkraften?


danke otti!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du denkst schon richtig. wieviel ist denn "fast keine"? das geklapper am intense geht mir halt auf die nerven. eine noch stärkere feder für den rohloffspanner zu besorgen dürfte schwer werden, deswegen ziehe ich eure variante mal in betracht.
> ich muss mogen mal schauen, wieviel es bei mir ist, aber es dürfte nur 1 glied,wenn nicht sogar nur ein halbes sein. das dürfte doch die ng sport kefü locker verkraften?
> 
> 
> danke otti!



Fast keine halt ;-).....Aber des Spannerding bleibt ja unten während sich die Kette mit dem Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe nach oben bewegt....und bei 180mm Federweg könnte das ein wenig viel sein für so einen Spanner....Frageausrufezeichen....usw.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vernünftig, vernünftig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
okopf ... streckenwartung ... mach mer was?


----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2009)

Sollt mehr wohl oder??


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2009)

ich helfe auch gerne, habt ihr administrative aufgaben? (jörg antreiben, eman scheuchen usw.)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2009)

Ja, an ein paar Punkten muß man schon mal rumflexen.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2009)

dann sollt irgendwer mal was organisieren ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

Ist eigentlich für morgen irgendeine Tour alla Classick angedacht....wollt nur mal vorfragen....falls ich heute eher in die Arbeit komm und morgen Zeit hab.
Sind zwar 2 Sachen die zusammen kommen müssen, aber Zufälle solls ja geben...hehe

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

Also werd dann eher in die Arbeit gehen...und ansonsten "darf ich mit euch spielen gehen"...hehe..........


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

Soderla....also wie siehts jetzt mit einer konkreten Classikrunde aus??....Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf.
Ich lad euch auch auf Kaffee und Kuchen ein ).....also halt eine G........runde, und so 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....also halt eine G........runde,



Gayrunde? ist mir bis jetzt noch gar nicht bei euch aufgefallen. aber jeder wie er mag, ich bin da ja tolerant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Gayrunde? ist mir bis jetzt noch gar nicht bei euch aufgefallen. aber jeder wie er mag, ich bin da ja tolerant.



3 Blablasmilies.

Mein Dh-ler wiegt fei jetzt nur noch 16.99kg ohne und 17.03kg mit Tacho....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2009)

klassikrunde ... schneeberg okopf? kein prob ... aber net mit dhler !


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

Ne, natürlich mim Switch....aber muß erstmal was zusammengehn.....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Dh-ler wiegt fei jetzt nur noch 16.99kg ohne und 17.03kg mit Tacho....
> 
> G.



mein vorsprung schmilzt


----------



## Stylo77 (25. April 2009)

@ jörg mach mal dein postfach leer


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. April 2009)

Also wenns Kaffee und Kuchen gibt würd ich auch mitfahren 

Kann aber erst ab ca. 13:30 - 14 Uhr....wenn überhaupt was zusammengeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2009)

Hätte zwar eher 12:30 gedacht....aber scheint eh net wirklich was zusammen zu gehen....

13:30-14Uhr evtl eine verkleinerte Runde.....Nußhart-Oko....hmmmh...mal gukkn.....Nußhart-Oko...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2009)

also ich würd wohl schon weng mitfahren


----------



## franzam (25. April 2009)

Hab ein neues Spielzeug bekommen:  POV VIO!
Muß mich aber erst etwas einarbeiten, bis was vernünftiges rauskommt

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oLu0e5p6i8"]YouTube - TeufelskÃ¼che 2[/ame]


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2009)

Teufelsküche gefällt mir irgendwie....aber warum bist du neben den Felsen gefahen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hätte zwar eher 12:30 gedacht....aber scheint eh net wirklich was zusammen zu gehen....
> 
> 13:30-14Uhr evtl eine verkleinerte Runde.....Nußhart-Oko....hmmmh...mal gukkn.....Nußhart-Oko...
> 
> G.


 
haha ... wenn dann schon richtig ...

wenn der stefan dabei ist passts doch ... hast dem andi was gesagt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> haha ... wenn dann schon richtig ...
> 
> wenn der stefan dabei ist passts doch ... hast dem andi was gesagt ?



Noch net, hätte ja sein können das doch nichts klappt....aber es müßte heißen "wenn der Andy dabei ist...."...also konditionsmäßig wäre es zumindest etwas besser.

Also mir wäre 12:30 Silberhaus recht...


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2009)

Verdammte Sch.....e, bekomme meine Feder nimmer aus dem Switchdämpfer.
Hab nämlich jetzt eine passende

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2009)

Also 12:42 Siberhaus, wer lust hat

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2009)

bin da ...


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2009)

also ich würd wohl schon weng mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (25. April 2009)

Schade mußt dann doch noch was arbeiten....

@ Franzam
Teufelszeug sieht lustig aus!!!! Da sollten wir mal fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2009)

Puhh zurück von der Todesrunde!!! 

Man bin ich froh den Tag überlebt zu haben. Gefühlt warens heut 2000 hm


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ Franzam
> Teufelszeug sieht lustig aus!!!! Da sollten wir mal fahren



Ganz meine Meinung

@Stefan: 3000Hm

G.


----------



## franzam (25. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Teufelsküche gefällt mir irgendwie....aber warum bist du neben den Felsen gefahen
> 
> G.



ähh, bei ca 80° Gefälle hab ich irgendwie keine Haftung mehr 



oder zuviel Schiss


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2009)

so ... standardfrühjahrstour ohne echte gipfel ... wegbeschaffenheit besser als erwartet (nix zerstört...) ... lohnt sich echt noch die tour so zu fahrn

zwei schlimme anstiege wo ihr mich erschießen würdet sind drin (tröstau - golfplatz - püttnerfels und kleinwendern - burgstein) 






mit GPS hat man zwar alle möglichen daten ... aber gesamthöhenmeter anscheinend net ... args


----------



## franzam (26. April 2009)

Kannst Du mir bitte die GPS-daten schicken?

HM? probiers mal hiermit:

http://www.gps-freeware.de/Download.aspx


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2009)

grob geschätz 1300hm + x


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte die GPS-daten schicken?
> 
> HM? probiers mal hiermit:
> 
> http://www.gps-freeware.de/Download.aspx


 
schöne spielerei das prog ... track bekommst ...

höhenmeter 1300 könnt wohl hinkommen ... wobei man da solang glätten kann bis man da is wo man hinwill


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2009)

@eman
schau mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394631


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

na hättest dich mal net auf die nase gelegt 

bist eigentlich arbeiten mit der verletzung? oder krankgeschrieben?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ähh, bei ca 80° Gefälle hab ich irgendwie keine Haftung mehr
> 
> 
> 
> oder zuviel Schiss




Ein guter Reifen verliert erst ab 91° Gefälle die Haftung 



Verdammt, hier kann ich des Video net ankuggn 


G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2009)

ich geh arbeiten, den zu hause würde ich wohl vor langeweile sterben. so groß ist das internet dann auch wieder nicht.
am ersten tag hatte ich zwar noch ein wenig schmerzen, da ich ein bisschen zu schnell vom zug in die arbeit gelaufen bin, aber die letzten tage war ich komplett schmerzfrei.
außerdem sind es ja vorerst nur noch sieben wochen.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2009)

@eman für mich a mal


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @eman für mich a mal


 

ne du musst einfach mal mitfahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> außerdem sind es ja vorerst nur noch sieben wochen.


 
oder anders ausgedrückt bist fast den gesamten frühling bewegungsunfähig und dann den halben sommer todesunfit ..

.... net ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oder anders ausgedrückt bist fast den gesamten frühling bewegungsunfähig und dann den halben sommer todesunfit ..



du bist immer so gemein   

schauen wir mal. da es nun knapp wird, den jährlichen marathon im mai mit zu fahren, überlege ich, ob ich nicht eine mittlere strecke bei der salzkammergut trophy fahre. dabei muss dann aber alles glatt mit dem rücken gehen. in zwei/drei wochen bin ich über den berg, was das einbrechen der wirbel betrifft, und dann geht physio los. ab da dürfte ich vielleicht auch wieder auf den sitzräder im fitnessstudio fahren. momentan bin ich noch optimistisch, dass alles wieder gut wird.

@all
hat sich denn schon jemand zu lenzerheide angemeldet?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

lenzerheide ... nein ... weiß net ob ich den stress noch brauch  die sch... strecke unten sollt man eigentlich eh boykottieren

net vergessen speedy ... du benutzt keinen lift mehr !


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2009)

och menno...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

ich will doch nur dein bestes ...


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2009)

dann bleibst du in zukunft immer hinter mir und ich komm nicht mehr auf die gedanken, dir irgendwie schnell zu folgen. musst mir aber auch versprechen, mich dann nicht zu ärgern. so mit reifen anschupsen und ins kreuz springen...


----------



## franzam (27. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich will doch nur dein bestes ...



des sagen immer alle...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

GPS Track von gestern ...

http://www.fichtlride.de/space/HOHE_MATZE.gpx


----------



## franzam (28. April 2009)

Danke für den Track Habs mal in meine Bayern 3D übertragen -1366,7hm sagts Programm.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2009)

Des Wetter für den Freitag schaut ja eher net nach radfahren aus







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2009)

samstag sonntag scheints aber besser zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. April 2009)

Naja die haben auch am Montag schon regen gemeldet gehabt und am Dienstag Abend ist er erst gekommen. Ja Ja die alten Schätzer vom Wetteramt 

Mhm hab mal ins Spicy nen richtigen Dämpfer eingebaut, konnte ihn aber noch net gescheit testen. Aber eins weiß ich sicher, es ist schon mal schwerer geworden 

Ansonsten nix los im Westen !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2009)

hmm und geht am WE was? trümmerschlucht oder sowas?


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (29. April 2009)

Hi @ll,
weiß jemand, ob die Strecke (fichtelride) für die 2009 Saison irgendwie geändert wurde? Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man vor hat irgendnen Pro zu engagieren, um d. Strecke neue Elemente zu verpassen ... oder irre ich mich da komplett? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## franzam (29. April 2009)

Häh?
 Eman, Stefan, Jörg hab ich was versäumt? Ist einer von Euch Profi geworden?


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des Wetter für den Freitag schaut ja eher net nach radfahren aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich sehe nur noch sonne für freitag.

habt ihr denn vor am freitag alle zu fahren. ich wurde schon eingeladen hoch zu kommen und ein wenig beim fotos machen zur seite zu stehen. so als fachkundiger berater für potentielle stürze.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Häh?
> Eman, Stefan, Jörg hab ich was versäumt? Ist einer von Euch Profi geworden?







Also die Sache ist so: Alle die was zu sagen hätten um was neues zu verwirklichen für die sind "Elemente" Teufelszeug....mehr glaub ich gibts zur Zeit nicht zu sagen.....


@Sonst: Hmmh...mittlerweile ist die Wettervorhersagen für den Freitag ja wieder mal nimmer so schlecht...was ist eigentlich mit der "geführten Tour" jetzt so???


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also ich sehe nur noch sonne für freitag.
> 
> habt ihr denn vor am freitag alle zu fahren. ich wurde schon eingeladen hoch zu kommen und ein wenig beim fotos machen zur seite zu stehen. so als fachkundiger berater für potentielle stürze.



Queetsch dich mal net so vor meinen Beitrag....tssss.....immer diese Ossis 
Mittlerweil behersche ich auch schon viele Smielies auswendig hier...

G.


----------



## franzam (29. April 2009)

wer will wo ne Tour führen? 
Samstag wäre ich für ne kleine (nicht über 100km ) Marathonrunde zu haben
Freitag steh ich leider wieder in meiner Cucina


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also ich sehe nur noch sonne für freitag.
> 
> habt ihr denn vor am freitag alle zu fahren. ich wurde schon eingeladen hoch zu kommen und ein wenig beim fotos machen zur seite zu stehen. so als fachkundiger berater für potentielle stürze.


 
ich glaub das frustriert dich nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wer will wo ne Tour führen?
> Samstag wäre ich für ne kleine (nicht über 100km ) Marathonrunde zu haben
> Freitag steh ich leider wieder in meiner Cucina


 
cucina ?

touren ... na die klassiker bieten sich im frühjahr an 

silberhaus schneeberg h-weg fichtelsee okopf m-weg trümmerschlucht warmensteinach bayreuther haus fichtelberg silberhaussenke silberhaus ...
kannst ja mal grob in bayern 3D eingeben ... is net so schlimm ...


----------



## franzam (30. April 2009)

Mal schauen, irgendwas längeres will ich Sa schon tun


----------



## BadWolff (30. April 2009)

Hi,

bin am Wochende in Fichtelberg am Zeltplatz. Wenn was zusammengeht würde ich mich anschließen. 

Hatte zwar vor am Samstag den Klassichen Q Weg in richtung Großen Waldstein zu fahren. Zurück über Rudolfstein-Schneeberg-Seehaus. 50km 1600hm. Alleine machts aber nicht so viel Spaß

Sonntag wollte ich Köseine- Püttnersfels Felsenlabyrinth unsicher machen.

Vieleicht hat jemand lust mitzufahren oder ich fahr bei euch mit. Kurze Nachricht schicken wegen Handy Nr. und so.

Schönen Gruß 

Christian


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2009)

morgen okopf? ... hats viel geregnet bei euch oben?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2009)

Heut fast nimmer...ansonsten normaler Regen.....jetzt scheint die Sonne.
Diese ominöse 2,5h Tour soll glaub ich um ca 13 Uhr abgehen.
Werd mal beide Räder ins Auto schmeißen.............wenn denn noch wer kommt.
Alleine hab ich auch keine Lust....aber Lust hät ich schon.
Brauch auch wen der die Rampe mit auf die Piste trägt...die ist alleine zu schwer....usw.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich glaub das frustriert dich nur



so ein blödsinn, werd morgen aufschlagen und versuchen euch ein paar stecken zwischen die speichen zu werfen. und dann hätte ich von allen noch ein wenig mitleid. bin irgendwann nach dem mittag da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2009)

Werd auf jedenfall auch mindestens ab Mittag da sein

G.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2009)

Hier gibts ein paar Bilderchen von heute


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2009)

@schu ... 
wennst mal wieder kannst würd ich gern mal nen ründchen im frankenwald fahrn ... hab ich zwar letztes jahr schon gewollt ... aber dieses wirklich


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2009)

@ all

Morgen 11.00 Uhr Silberhaus, kleines Ründchen


----------



## Kistenbiker (2. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Morgen 11.00 Uhr Silberhaus, kleines Ründchen



 schaff i ned .....a ander mal evtl.


----------



## Sanchopancho (2. Mai 2009)

die FR- Strecke am O-Kopf sieht echt gut aus, muss glaub auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## lowfat (2. Mai 2009)

@the lettenbrüders
euer server ist down. beim aufruf von www.Lettenbrueder.com bekomme ich nur eine 403er fehlermeldung.
ich wollte nochmal die streckenbeschreibung der kösseine anschauen. da wollen wir morgen hin.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Mai 2009)

lowfat schrieb:


> @the lettenbrüders
> euer server ist down. beim aufruf von www.Lettenbrueder.com bekomme ich nur eine 403er fehlermeldung.
> ich wollte nochmal die streckenbeschreibung der kösseine anschauen. da wollen wir morgen hin.



ist schon länger bekannt und wird sich in nächster zeit wahrscheinlich nicht ändern.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (2. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein paar Bilderchen von heute



Schöne Bilder, danke schön


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2009)

lowfat schrieb:


> @the lettenbrüders
> euer server ist down. beim aufruf von www.Lettenbrueder.com bekomme ich nur eine 403er fehlermeldung.
> ich wollte nochmal die streckenbeschreibung der kösseine anschauen. da wollen wir morgen hin.


 
bin dabei die seite wieder zu erwecken ... dieses jahr noch 

wollt morgen eh koesseine fahrn ... also wenn ihr bock habt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2009)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder unserer Abenteuertour 

-sogar mit temporären Klettersteig (allerdings an einer nicht so steilen Stelle fotofiert)


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2009)

Ahhhh.....ihr wart heute in Bozen 

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2009)

Ja....


----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wollt morgen eh koesseine fahrn ... also wenn ihr bock habt ...



schon wieder? da war ich doch erst heute


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> schon wieder? da war ich doch erst heute


 
dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix ...

doch ... und mir wird immer vorgeworfen zu große runden fahrn zu wollen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2009)

ächts japs stöhn lechts


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2009)

und wie war das fußballspieln?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2009)

Naja es ging, waren nochmal ca. 400 hm 

Muss sagen für des fühl ich mich heut relativ fit. Werd aber nix machen da Zeitmangel. Vielleicht fahr ich abend ne kleine Geheimtrainingsrunde


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2009)

ah ... immer diese geheimtrainierenden ....

dann werd ich mir mal überlegen wo ich geheimtrainiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin heut nachmittag mal am Waldstein, aber zu Fuß.

Muss da ja mal mit meinem Oheim hin. 

Abend weiß ich noch nicht, werd wohl nur ne Kem-round drehen oder so.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2009)

ich glaub net das du zu fuss bis zum waldstein gehst


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2009)

Naja ähhh vom Parkplatz halt aus


----------



## lowfat (3. Mai 2009)

@EMan
kösseine wäre eine sache gewesen. habs leider erst jetzt gelesen. beim nächsten mal!
wir sind die oko/schneeberg/platte klassikrunde gefahren. die rockt auch immer wieder.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2009)

lowfat schrieb:


> @EMan
> kösseine wäre eine sache gewesen. habs leider erst jetzt gelesen. beim nächsten mal!
> wir sind die oko/schneeberg/platte klassikrunde gefahren. die rockt auch immer wieder.


 
hatt schon gedacht ihr habt angst vor mir


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hatt schon gedacht ihr habt angst vor mir



Mit recht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2009)

ne mit unrecht


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2009)

ja ja, mach ruhig noch mehr kaputt.


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Mai 2009)

Gestern Abend noch a kurze Runde mit`m Spetzl ganz entspannt....so der Plan.

Daraus wurden dann 50 Km .... einmal rund um den Steinwald und a Halbe mit Schnitzel in Hessenreuth ....zum Abschluss rauf zum Auto in Pfaben.....Super....da kann i ja glei mit dem todesfiten Eman/Stefan fahren 

Jörg wann fahren wir mal wieder a such und nicht find Runde mit spielen auf großen Steinen?? 
Da gehts wenigstens komod zu  und Kaffee ist eh Pflicht


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Gestern Abend noch a kurze Runde mit`m Spetzl ganz entspannt....so der Plan.
> 
> Daraus wurden dann 50 Km .... einmal rund um den Steinwald und a Halbe mit Schnitzel in Hessenreuth ....zum Abschluss rauf zum Auto in Pfaben.....Super....da kann i ja glei mit dem todesfiten Eman/Stefan fahren
> 
> ...



Sigsters und ich war gestern schonmal Probekaffeetrinken beim Zrenner....und wer fährt durch den ganzen Steinwald und läßt sich dort net blicken....der Kistenbiker

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Mai 2009)

menschenskinda des wenn i gwist haid  
wos a ma dau gschport haid...zefix 

Tja wir müssen wohl an der Komunikation arbeiten


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2009)

der spetzl war net zufällig der franzam?


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Mai 2009)

Ne  beim Franzam hätt ich ja mit sowas fast gerechnet 

eigentlich ist der Spetzl ned so da Ausdauerfahrer ....eigentlich 

Und die zwei Simensaner, die mit gefahren sind, haben  voll geluscht ....sind nur von Grötschenreuth bis Hessenreuth und zurück gefahren......mussten sich ja für die Frühschicht schonen


----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2009)

@Würfelkistenbiker:  morgen solls Wetter wieder schlechter werden. Wär des nix für ne _kleine_ Abendrunde?  Meinetwegen auch Steinwald


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Würfelkistenbiker:  morgen solls Wetter wieder schlechter werden. Wär des nix für ne _kleine_ Abendrunde?  Meinetwegen auch Steinwald




Ja so kenn ich das 
Morgen ist doch Di-Abend Runde mit halb Erbsendorf.

Aber am Mittwoch soll ja auch noch schlechtes Wetter sein 
Da könnt ma auch die Teufelsgeschichte mal angehen?? oder was anderes


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Gestern Abend noch a kurze Runde mit`m Spetzl ganz entspannt....so der Plan.
> 
> Daraus wurden dann 50 Km .... einmal rund um den Steinwald und a Halbe mit Schnitzel in Hessenreuth ....zum Abschluss rauf zum Auto in Pfaben.....Super....da kann i ja glei mit dem todesfiten Eman/Stefan fahren
> 
> ...




Da stimmt was nicht, es muss heißen den mittelmäßig fiten Stefan und die heroisch fiten Eman und Franzam und BadWolff... 

Die alten Unmenschen...!!! 

Desweiteren hab ich beschlossen keine weiteren runden mit folgenden Kombinationen mitzufahren.

Wenn ausschließlich dabei sind:

1. Eman und Franzam
2. Eman und Franzam
3. Eman und Franzam

Desweiteren hab ich beschlossen dass welche die neu mit fahren und midestens so fit sind wie alle Personen die unter 1-3 beschrieben worden sind mein Rad über alle Bäume die im Weg liegen drüber tragen müssen, sie meinen Rucksack über die gesamte Tour tragen müssen und ein Stück Seil ans Rad gebunden bekommen an dem ich mich nach belieben mitziehen lassen kann!!!

So das wär dann soweit alles !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2009)

@Stefan:  so schlimm sind wir doch gar nicht
@Kistenbiker: Mittwoch ist viell. sogar besser. Teufelszeug ist bei Nässe teuflisch glatt


----------



## sungirl (5. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Desweiteren hab ich beschlossen dass welche die neu mit fahren und midestens so fit sind wie alle Personen die unter 1-3 beschrieben worden sind mein Rad über alle Bäume die im Weg liegen drüber tragen müssen, sie meinen Rucksack über die gesamte Tour tragen müssen und ein Stück Seil ans Rad gebunden bekommen an dem ich mich nach belieben mitziehen lassen kann!!!



Ich habe keine Probleme mit Eman und Franzam.
Na ja, wenn du mein Bike bergab über die dicken Brocken trägst, schiebe ich dich den Berg hoch


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht, es muss heißen den mittelmäßig fiten Stefan und die heroisch fiten Eman und Franzam und BadWolff...
> 
> Die alten Unmenschen...!!!
> 
> ...


 
hehe ... so schlimm wars doch net


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

Nee so schlimm wars dann a wieder net, aber schlimmer!!! 

Vielleicht hatt ich aber auch nur nen schlechten Tag. Den Durchschnittspuls den ich hatte erreichen viele hier nicht mal mehr als HFmax 

Aber ich bin ja hart im nehmen und fahr trotzdem mal wieder mit euch... wenn da Jörg dabei ist


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

Zudem hab ich in den 5 Stunden 8 Kilo abgenommen und zeitgleich 11 Liter Wasser rausgeschwitzt.

Mit der verbrannten kcal-Menge hätte man eine Großfamilie in Äthiopien durch die Trockenzeit gebracht.

Seit der Tour verwende ich Kühlkörper an meinem Innenlagern  und hab Ärger mit der Umweltbehörde weil ich wesentlich zur Klimaerwärmung beitrage!!

Aber alles in allem wars ne sehr schöne Tour


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2009)

na dann diesen samstag wieder


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Mai 2009)

@Stefan      könntest einen fast leid tun...fast

@Franzam ja dann Mittwoch aber sei gnädig bin nicht mehr so jung und fit wie Stefan.... oder Eman (Der fährt ja eh in einer anderen Liga)


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann diesen samstag wieder



Ja bis Samstag


----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann diesen samstag wieder



wann, wohin, wieviele Berge? 

@ Kiste: schau mer mal wies Weder wird. 
Wohin, bzw. nach was steht Dir der Sinn? und ab wann wärst Du einsatzbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2009)

Armer Stefan....da siehst mal wie schlimm des ist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Mai 2009)

Danke, wenigstens einer der Mittleid hat mit mir 

Wie bist du denn diese Woche in der Arbeit??


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn diese Woche in der Arbeit??



Ungern.......

Früh.....und bin gerade total....gähhhn...müde.


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Kiste: schau mer mal wies Weder wird.
> Wohin, bzw. nach was steht Dir der Sinn? und ab wann wärst Du einsatzbereit?



So ja ab jetzt 
Na as wetter passt ja eher fürs Bett......das verschieben wir mal auf ....später.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ungern.......
> 
> Früh.....und bin gerade total....gähhhn...müde.
> 
> ...


 

hehe mitm stefan kannst dich schon trauen .... 

wetter ... ja gab schon mal besseres


----------



## franzam (6. Mai 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> So ja ab jetzt
> Na as wetter passt ja eher fürs Bett......das verschieben wir mal auf ....später.


ja, ich kenn das:  komm z.Z auch zu nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2009)

Luschen.....da war ich heute wohl mal der einzige auf dem Berg.
Seit froh das es so kalt ist bei dem Geniesel, haben wenigstens die Steine gut Grip

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2009)

so lb-site und fichtlride lebt wieder ...

anmerken möcht ich noch das die seilbahn am nächsten WE zu ist !

hoffentlich wird das wetter nicht schön da sonst sicher einige vor der seilbahn stehen werden


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2009)

Lob Lob

Seit wann steht denn eigentlich der Brunnen am H-Weg?!?


G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so lb-site und fichtlride lebt wieder ...


 
hihi, jetzt kann man die milchgesichter wieder begutachten. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> anmerken möcht ich noch das die seilbahn am nächsten WE zu ist !
> 
> hoffentlich wird das wetter nicht schön da sonst sicher einige vor der seilbahn stehen werden



oh ne, jetzt wo ich fast wieder fit bin.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hihi, jetzt kann man die milchgesichter wieder begutachten.
> 
> 
> 
> oh ne, jetzt wo ich fast wieder fit bin.


 
net weinen kleiner crashpilot ... das wochenende drauf kannst ja wieder liftfahrn


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2009)

was kostet eigentlich einmal rauf und runter als wanderer?


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2009)

Als Fulltime-Wanderer gar nix, so wie letzte Woche


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2009)

aber ich will doch mal wieder lift fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Lob Lob
> 
> Seit wann steht denn eigentlich der Brunnen am H-Weg?!?
> 
> ...


 
welcher brunnen wo am h-weg?

am we wer bock auf todesnohe?


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2009)

Der Brunnen (für EMan: H Weg Kössaine) war mir auch neu. Hat am Samstag aber gut getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> w
> am we wer bock auf todesnohe?



ich ich ich ... ne doch nicht, hab ja noch verbot. dafür mach ich mal ein krankenbesuch im allgäu.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so lb-site und fichtlride lebt wieder ...




Super... Bekommst ein Fleißbild


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, von mir auch ein dickkes Lob. Fleißbildchen hab ich keins (und die anderen sind nicht jugendfrei )


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2009)

gibt doch ma einer dem hanky ein neues eMan-bild. der arme mann kann ja auch nix dafür...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> gibt doch ma einer dem hanky ein neues eMan-bild. der arme mann kann ja auch nix dafür...


 
japp ... anderes bild wär net schlecht 

der flyer ist eh fast 1:1 der vom letzten jahr ...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2009)

hmm ... und ich brauch kein lob ... ich brauch nur einen der mit mir radl fährt


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

So ist er der eman, ein echter Kerl von Schrot und Korn


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... und ich brauch kein lob ... ich brauch nur einen der mit mir radl fährt



morgen Tour? 

Bikepark is für Herren im gesetzteren Alter ja nichts mehr


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

Im prinzip schon. Ich müsst bisschen eher wieder weiter. Also wenn ma wieder so um 11 oder so starten wär des rießig!!!

Aber Wetter soll ja recht unbeständig bleiben.

Wenns Wetter recht schlecht ist dann könnt ma ja mal wieder Kugeln schubsen. Dann kann da Jörg a mal wieder mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> welcher brunnen wo am h-weg?
> 
> am we wer bock auf todesnohe?



Todesnohe hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gehabt, aber die Wetterlage ist mit da zu unstabil......als Holzfahrer.

Puhh....und ich dachte schon ich hab einen Blackout und weiß nur nichts mehr von dem Brunnen.
Voll hässlich, voll deplaziert, des einzig Gute ist das er in keiner Linie steht

Jetzt regnets wieder

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2009)

@Stefan: Bist du mir gestern früh mit dem Auto entgegengekommen????
Seit wenn fährst du so Früh in die Arbeit

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2009)

@Stefan: mußt Du wieder Ersatztorwart machen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Stefan: mußt Du wieder Ersatztorwart machen?



Wahrschinlich nur wenn wirklich diesmal sogar der Dorfbäcker net kann.

Haste dir schon des neue Harald Phillip Video angegukkt

Glaub ich setz mich heute auch aufs Rad

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2009)

wetter ... hmm wennst das sagst ... hab net geschaut

morgen tour ... wohin? ... a weng gemütlicher das der stefan net nie mehr mitfährt


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

@ Jörg weiß ich nicht, nicht dass ich wüsste. Wann war den das?

@ eman so schlimm kann die Tour gar net werden dass ich nimmer mit dir fahren würd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2009)

War heut mal in Nail BC und hab ein paar Videosachen aufgenommen......sowas wie auf dem Testvideo
Dummerweis funktioniert der Steup noch nnet wirklich


@Eman: Morgen ist mein Klettertag....hast Glück bremst dich keiner her

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg weiß ich nicht, nicht dass ich wüsste. Wann war den das?
> 
> @ eman so schlimm kann die Tour gar net werden dass ich nimmer mit dir fahren würd



Früh um 5:30 am Zinster Hügel.

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2009)

Bei dem großen Hui-Buh das gerade bei uns aufzieht, wirds morgen überall schei..nass sein und einige Bäume rumliegen. Hier siehts wriklich nicht einladend aus


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

Hier auch net.

Aber sollte es trotzdem irgendwie hübsch werden würd ich jetzt einfach mal 11.00 Marktredwitzer Haus vorschlagen, weil ma da schon lang nimme gefahren sind 

Es dürfen auch die Abstinenzler mitfahren!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

@ Jörg, nee glaub nicht das ich das war


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hier auch net.
> 
> Aber sollte es trotzdem irgendwie hübsch werden würd ich jetzt einfach mal 11.00 Marktredwitzer Haus vorschlagen, weil ma da schon lang nimme gefahren sind
> 
> Es dürfen auch die Abstinenzler mitfahren!!!


 
hmm makhaus ... gar keine so schlechte idee ... steinwald war ich heuer noch gar net


----------



## franzam (9. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Es dürfen auch die Abstinenzler mitfahren!!!



betrifft mich zwar nicht, aber fein, dass Nichtalohloliker auch mit dürfen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2009)

Ahhhh....Steinwald hät ich auch noch gepackt

@Stefan: Trink einen Kaffeee für mich mit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhh....Steinwald hät ich auch noch gepackt
> 
> G.


 
na mal schauen wie mer fahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> betrifft mich zwar nicht, aber fein, dass Nichtalohloliker auch mit dürfen



Nichtalkoholiker... Was ist das  Ich kenn keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2009)

tour im steinwald ... volles durcheinander ...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Mai 2009)

Häää was seit ihr dann noch gefahren??? oder erkenne ich jetzt bloß nicht alles auf dem Durcheinander. 
@ franzam was macht dein Magen, bei mir hat es sich dann langsam wieder gelegt... 
Aber irgendwas war da nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## franzam (10. Mai 2009)

Apfelschorle- oder Speckwurstvergaser, was war die Ursache?

Hab mir Abend beim Italiener noch Meeresfrüchte und Merlot gegönnt. Dann gings wieder. (Sind aber auch draußen gesessen )

@EMan: wo bist Du gestern nur rumgegurkt? Sieht aus wie betrunken durch den Steinwald geirrt


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Mai 2009)

Ich tipp auf die Schorle, ab jetzt gibts nur noch Weizen


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2009)

vielleicht passt ja kaffee und apfelschorle einfach net 

das GPS durcheinander is sicher gut nachzufahren


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2009)

ich denk mal heut fährt keiner irgendwo  weiß selbst noch net


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Mai 2009)

Ich war jetzt mal ne kleine morgentliche entspannungsrunde fahren,  nur so 25 - 30 km und vielleicht 400 hm oder so. Hab net geguckt wie viel es war. Wetter war opti.

Mach dann heut nix weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2009)

Oh man, wann hat denn des so viel geregnet das alle Forststraßen unter Wasser stehen
Hab mal H-Weg Kunde gemacht....wird ja meine Trainingsstrecke die nächsten 2 Monate
Ging aber schon gut los nachdem mir nach 4km aufgefallen ist das meine Schienbeinschoner net am Schienbein waren...gibt doch nichts schlimmeres wie ohne Schienbeinschoner diesen Weg runterzurubbln
Besonders bei dieser Gesteinsklitsche + Megeschwühle + Mücken





War aber nur in Teilbereichen etwas komisch undeffeniert vom Grip her....



@Emän: Fallst den Brunnen immer noch net gesehen hast...siehst ja net immer alles wennste so an was vorbeifährst....hier extra für dich
Dummerweise steht er doch in meiner Linie





Und die alten geraden Linien sind immernoch die besten...zumindest zeitmäßig.


G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Mai 2009)

uiuiuiui, reschpekt jörg! die stelle sieht echt nett aus. wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder bei euch vorbeischau. aber bald ist ja eh wieder oko-race angesagt... =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. Mai 2009)

@ Jörg: was für ne Kamera benutzt Du?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Jörg: was für ne Kamera benutzt Du?




Ne Viedeokamera

















G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2009)

Muß jetzt erstmal mein Material sichten von letzter Woche und heute...wobei heute nur der Garageneinfahrtsteil rausgekommen ist....ohne Schienbeinschoner

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Mai 2009)

@jörg
bei mir wird es nichts mit einer titanfeder. ganze 68g gewichtsersparnis. da ist mir das geld doch ein wenig zu schade dafür. vielleicht probiere ich es dann irgendwann mit einem luftdämpfer ... so irgendwann, wenn ich wieder darf.

schöne videokamerbefestigungsteilkrake


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> bei mir wird es nichts mit einer titanfeder. ganze 68g gewichtsersparnis. da ist mir das geld doch ein wenig zu schade dafür. vielleicht probiere ich es dann irgendwann mit einem luftdämpfer ... so irgendwann, wenn ich wieder darf.
> 
> schöne videokamerbefestigungsteilkrake



Wieviel wiegt denn deine Stahlfeder und mit welcher Titanfeder haste denn verglichen??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Mai 2009)

416g bringt die stahlfeder auf die waage und die rcs feder hat 348g. eine andere gibt es für meinen dämpfer nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Fallst den Brunnen immer noch net gesehen hast...siehst ja net immer alles wennste so an was vorbeifährst....hier extra für dich


 
den brunnen hab ich doch schon vor ewigkeiten gesehen ... der war nimmer als den könnt irgendwer als neu erkennen abgespeichert ...


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War aber nur in Teilbereichen etwas komisch undeffeniert vom Grip her....



auf deutsch : ich hab zwar keinen grip, schneller fahren hilft aber 


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und die alten geraden Linien sind immernoch die besten...zumindest zeitmäßig.



    meine meinung... nur meine felgen sind da teils echt nicht d'accord


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> den brunnen hab ich doch schon vor ewigkeiten gesehen ... der war nimmer als den könnt irgendwer als neu erkennen abgespeichert ...



Ok´e.....war mir selber nimmer sicher wie neu der ist.


@TomSndale: Felgen sind doch Verschleißteile....die lediglich den Nachteil des komplexen Austausches haben
Und ne richtige Felge kann man auch total verdellt fahren...sie Emän
Hab irgendwie auch schon fast diesen Emän 200mm gib ihm federwegausnutz in den unebenen Gesteinsbodenpreßfahrstiel


G.


----------



## franzam (12. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab irgendwie auch schon fast diesen Emän 200mm gib ihm federwegausnutz in den unebenen Gesteinsbodenpreßfahrstiel
> 
> 
> G.



Ahh, bevorzugst Du jetzt den Holzhackerstil? Très chic!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Ahh, bevorzugst Du jetzt den Holzhackerstil? Très chic!



Mit der Kamera vorm Gesicht und dem Gedanken nommal raufzumüssen bremst man net so wenn man vorher die Linie net wirklich getroffen hat

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2009)

mal was aus anderem Gebiet ... hab sogar auf Anhieb den Dossenheimer DH gefunden


----------



## speedy_j (13. Mai 2009)

ganz schön hoher asphaltanteil.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2009)

Und viele Häuserblockumrundungen

@Stefan: Hattest gestern wohl Nachtschicht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ganz schön hoher asphaltanteil.


 
bretteben ... die höhenmeter sind im wald  hab in rgbg ähnlich weit in den wald ... trainingstechnisch is das gar net schlecht


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Mai 2009)

@ Jörg. Nachtschicht???

Wieso?

Solltest mein Auto am Parkplatz stehen haben sehen, des hat nur dort geschlafen. Ich war mit nen Firmenauto 2 Tage unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2009)

@eman
in dossenheim gibt es noch meines wissen noch ein trialgelände. da kannst dich ja mal versuchen.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2009)

trial ... haha 

aber geil zu fahren in der gegend ... und höhenmeter gibts auch 

am WE wer im Lande? der Andi wollt vielleicht am okopf bauen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2009)

Gibts auch einen Plan??.....hätte Samstag von ca. 13:00 bis knapp ca 17Uhr Zeit.


@Stefan: Ja, habs abends da stehen sehen.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2009)

ich weiß, für holzhacker ist das balancieren eine qual 
die höhenmeter sehen aber wirklich interessant aus. 350hm am stück bergab sind immer gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich weiß, für holzhacker ist das balancieren eine qual
> die höhenmeter sehen aber wirklich interessant aus. 350hm am stück bergab sind immer gut.



350 am Stück bergab sind aber doppelt so net gut

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2009)

faulpelz!

hab heute kontrollröntgen. vielleicht kann ich den arzt überreden, dass ich mit robocop rüstung und auf dem weichen freerider wieder ein wenig waldwege fahren darf. mal schauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2009)

weil mein Schalterchen so schön schaltet hab ich zeit für spielereien ...


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2009)

bumm


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2009)

ne ... nen deutsches qualitätsprodukt aus billigplastik fliegt doch nie in die luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir gehts am SA aber nur bis 6e oder so. Sonntag würd auch schon gehen denk ich


----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> weil mein Schalterchen so schön schaltet hab ich zeit für spielereien ...



Du sollst nicht spielen, sondern die viele zig Euronen für den Prüfstand mit viel Arbeit ausnutzen...


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am WE wer im Lande? der Andi wollt vielleicht am okopf bauen?





> Also bei mir gehts am SA aber nur bis 6e oder so. Sonntag würd auch schon gehen denk ich



Dem schließe ich mich an 
Aber sa net zuuu früh...... .....


----------



## modidddmmm (15. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand irgendwelche Downhill-artige Strecken im fichtelgebirge bei Warmensteinach? Nein, nicht Ochsenkopf.
Also das gebiet auf dieser karte hier>>>
>>> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4196/hfhfhf.jpg
Vielleicht kann jemand sogar auf diese Karte was mitm Paint reinzeichnen


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2009)

ich komm da nie hin ... aber auch wenn ich da was kennen würd is die karte sehr ungeeignet dafür


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht spielen, sondern die viele zig Euronen für den Prüfstand mit viel Arbeit ausnutzen...


 
ich war doch fleißig am radlfahrn ... reicht das net 

zwecks bauen ...
morgen ist ab 09:00 der motorschubkarren auf der oberen ringloipe ... bin dann dort ...

helfer willkommen  ... mit werkzeug !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2009)

seilbahn ist weiterhin zu !!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Mai 2009)

so servus alle midanad!!
ho a anfrage:
houd zufällig oina vo aich a bestimmte dämpferfeder:
a 450er oder 500er fir an fox mit 76mm hub bei 240mm einbaulänge? oder anderer hersteller, wobei i den innendurchmesser dann nu abklärn mäisd...

schäine griaß,
aia otti


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2009)

@Ottl: Ja hier  hab a 500x3,25er ausm Glory, des hat a 240mm EBL, aus am DHX 5. Hab mir a 450er eingebaut...könnteste ham, allerdings die Entfernung....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Ottl: Ja hier  hab a 500x3,25er ausm Glory, des hat a 240mm EBL, aus am DHX 5. Hab mir a 450er eingebaut...könnteste ham, allerdings die Entfernung....



hey seervus!

niad mei problem-is für meinen ähm, besten-kumpel-ex-mitbewohner-jetzt-nachbar. i frouch mal, wos er dafia aasgem wüll, dann krieg ma des scho...
und ob er überhaupt will, wal des is immer so a eewiges geziehe, bis das da mal was passiert 

übrigens: wie wars in österreich und wieso bist du scho wieder auf zwei rädern? müsstest du dich net schonen? 

...im übrigen regen mich grad die feuerberg und oberammergau geschichten auf...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2009)

Die Schonzeit war eigentlich schon so ziemlich vorbei und ich war dabei grad wieder a bisserl anzufanga...is aber trotzdem doof wenn mer nochmal genau auf die selbe Stelln falln tut.....ich schreib der dann mal a Nachricht im dingsda-vz, da is das Postfach net so beschränkt wie hier


----------



## speedy_j (17. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ..is aber trotzdem doof wenn mer nochmal genau auf die selbe Stelln falln tut....



das hast du jetzt nicht wirklich gemacht?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das hast du jetzt nicht wirklich gemacht?



...ou verdammt...hat er...


speedy-wie gehts dir denn mittlerweilen???


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...ou verdammt...hat er...


 
puhh ... und ich bin mal net schuld


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2009)

@Emän: Und hats am Sonntag funktioniert mit dem Reparieren oder ists noch ne Baustelle

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> speedy-wie gehts dir denn mittlerweilen???



ich kann mich nicht beklagen. der heilungsprozess scheint in ordnung zu sein und es sind keine wirbel mehr eingebrochen. allerdings haben zwei davon eine dauerhafte schädigung bekommen, die sich momentan aber noch nicht auswirken wird. in 10 bis 15 jahre könnte es dann zu problemen kommen. muss aber nicht sein.
crosstrainer, ergometer und schwimmen darf ich nun auch wieder. jetzt nur noch 4 wochen durchhalten, MRT abwarten und dann sollte alles wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Und hats am Sonntag funktioniert mit dem Reparieren oder ists noch ne Baustelle
> 
> G.


 
hat funktioniert ... die landezone bewegt sich im moment keinen Millimeter  ... das gap haben wir denk ich leicht kürzer gemacht aber passt schon

jetzt pass nur noch auf das die net alles auffüllen diese woche


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht beklagen. der heilungsprozess scheint in ordnung zu sein und es sind keine wirbel mehr eingebrochen. allerdings haben zwei davon eine dauerhafte schädigung bekommen, die sich momentan aber noch nicht auswirken wird. in 10 bis 15 jahre könnte es dann zu problemen kommen. muss aber nicht sein.
> [\quote]
> 
> dazu kann ich nur sagen das mir der doc nach der MRT den daumen am besten gleich steif machen wollt ... hab netmal schmerzen jetzt nach den bautätigkeiten
> ...


----------



## teatimetom (18. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> darf man net alles glauben ... gibt auch bei den docs vollnieten


*unterschreib*

bei meinem kahnbein meinte der eine auch gips. dat tuts .
der nächste sagt mir dann nach 6 wochen dass hätte sich umbedingt operiert gehört, ist aber jetzt auch doof nach 6 wochen heilung alles wieder auf.

im endeffekt funktionierts wieder 100% obwohl ich mit veralteter technik geheilt worden bin und kein titan im daumen habe...

@ trailbauer s :

wann macht der oko wieder auf (speziell der lift  )? 
muss ma wieder hin . gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2009)

@Tom_Sandl: Theoretisch am 21.5., wenns möglich wird ist am Donnerstag evtl. schon offen.
Kommt auf die Ersatzteilbeschaffungszeit vom Deffektteil an
Aber sman muß sich wohl auf den 21. einstellen.

@Emän: Hmmmh....ja, hab jetzt schon Angst wenn ich da morgen hinkomm wies wohl ausschauen wird

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Tom_Sandl: Theoretisch am 21.5., wenns möglich wird ist am Donnerstag evtl. schon offen.
> Kommt auf die Ersatzteilbeschaffungszeit vom Deffektteil an
> Aber sman muß sich wohl auf den 21. einstellen.


 
@jörg ... der Donnerstag ist der 21.  also viel wind um nichts.

die haben halt die ganze leistungsbaugruppe des Antriebs zerschossen und nur die hälfte reparieren lassen letzte woche ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... der Donnerstag ist der 21.  also viel wind um nichts.
> 
> die haben halt die ganze leistungsbaugruppe des Antriebs zerschossen und nur die hälfte reparieren lassen letzte woche ...



Ohhh.....verdammt.....wir haben ja erst 2009 und nicht 2011

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2009)

@Emän: Jetzt wäre doch Caidom was für dich.....mit Bergaufwertung

Am Oko haben sie heute eine "keine Ahnung wozu Einfahrt" gebastellt und 13 Ladungen Erde in die Liftrasse geschüttet....wobei diese Maßnahme wohl eher einen anderen Hintergedanken trägt....tssstssss.

Hab  mich mal um die obere Stelle, vor meiner Aufdieskipistenholzausfahrt, gekümmert....hoffentlich ist sie dir jetzt net zu flowig 
Und die Rampe steht jetzt auch richtig....damit du sie dieses Jahr auch mal nutzen kannst.....müßte jetzt auch mit nur 50km/h gehen.

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Mai 2009)

War gestern mal wieder tourenmäßig unterwegs, teilweise mit sehr schönen Trails


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2009)

meiner einer meldet sich mit ner letzten gps spielerei ab in den krankenstand 










bekannte gipsform und farbe ... nur seitenverkehrt  reine dummheit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (22. Mai 2009)

Ou mann....was hast denn getrieben 

Ich glaub ich komm heuer gar nimmer aufs Rad...immer n anderer Mist 
Mei Kondition is mittlerweile schon im negativen Bereich.....da hilft nur noch ...weil 2 mal negativ is ja wieder positiv


----------



## schu2000 (22. Mai 2009)

@eman: Oweh...willkommen im Club der Defekten   guade + schnelle Heilung!! Was und wie lang denn?
Zum Thema Dummheit: frag mich selbst die ganze Zeit wieso des bei mir so passiert ist und ich net anders reagiert hab und und und  is jetzt eh zu spät...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Mai 2009)

@ eman au weh.... gute besserung!!!

@ franz naja da kann ich aber nur fast mithalten






Wie bist denn da hin gekommen und wie wieder heim? DB ?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @eman: Oweh...willkommen im Club der Defekten   guade + schnelle Heilung!! Was und wie lang denn?
> Zum Thema Dummheit: frag mich selbst die ganze Zeit wieso des bei mir so passiert ist und ich net anders reagiert hab und und und  is jetzt eh zu spät...


 
daumen ... klassischer skidaumen ... nen band muss wahrscheinlich operativ fixiert werden.
eigener erfahrungswert ... 3-4 wochen sollt man ihn schon ruhighalten  ... ganz schmerzfrei im herbst ...

hergang ... 
20 m schneefeld, kurz vorm ende vorn eingebrochen und in die felsen geflogen. relativ langsam, aber durch die steilheit dann doch weit runter. hab mich nur um 5 cm verschätzt dann hätt ich den stein schön mit der hand im griff gehabt

@stefan ... 
ja sind mit der bahn runter gefahrn
hätt net gedacht das das so gut geht, mitm bayernticket kommt man einigermaßen billig ganz chillig in gut 3 stunden hin.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2009)

im gegensatz zum schu undm speedy sollt ich nur noch liftfahrn ... die letzten unfälle warn immer ohne lift


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2009)

a propos Lift: läuft der am Oko wieder?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Mai 2009)

@eman
oh mei, was ist das nur für ein saisonstart. gute besserung!
manchmal hilft es auch, einfach mal den kopf hinzuhalten und nicht immer die hände nach vorne zu strecken. 

@reo
ich hab dich nicht vergessen. das teil wird nächste woche fertig. unsere mechaniker hatten fast alle kurzarbeit und es sähe doof aus, wenn ich mit korsett an der drehmaschine stehe.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @reo
> ich hab dich nicht vergessen. das teil wird nächste woche fertig. unsere mechaniker hatten fast alle kurzarbeit und es sähe doof aus, wenn ich mit korsett an der drehmaschine stehe.



Oh, stimmt, da war ja was... War die letzte Zeit sowieso mit dem CC-Bike unterwegs, da ist's mir garnicht so aufgefallen, das ich da ja noch was wollte  
Was macht der Rücken so?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (22. Mai 2009)

dem gehts ganz gut. war die woche schon 3 mal im fitnessstudio und gestern fast eine stunde brustschwimmen. vielleicht geh im am wochenende wandern.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2009)

hehe ... an bergwandern hab ich auch schon gedacht ... aber hab netmal schuhe dafür 

japp ... bei dem saisonstart sollt man sich schon mal gedanken machen 

jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie die kondition retten...


----------



## speedy_j (22. Mai 2009)

schuhe hab ich schon, nur keine richtigen berge hier in der nähe.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... an *bergwandern* hab ich auch schon gedacht ... aber hab netmal schuhe dafür
> 
> japp ... bei dem saisonstart sollt man sich schon mal gedanken machen
> 
> jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie die kondition retten...



Bergwandern... Ja man wird älter


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2009)

Ojeoje Emän  ...was machste denn wieder. Schau fei daste wieder gesud wirst 

War heute mal ein wenig unterwegs, eigentlich um nach bestimmten Felsen zu schaun.
Pohh, war des ein Wettermix von Sonne, Regen, Sturm und Hagel 





Und fürn Speedy bin ich doch auch wieder an einer tollen Abfahrt vorbeigekommen...also für die Hinterradhüpffraktion





Wollt dann eigentlich nur noch beim Hänky nen Kaffee reinschütten, aber des Wetter war dann plötzlich so genial das ich doch noch auf den Oko die Strecke hoch bin und mir mal die Vorgänge dort angegukkt hab 
Hmmh...selbst bei der jetzt noch mickrigeren Lücke, die man, wenn man noch so ******* aus dem Steilstück davor rauskommt, locker überfährt, gibts wohl immernoch Spezialisten 





Von den Aufschüttungsarbeiten schreib ich jetzt mal lieber nichts......
Aber die Abfahrt ging trotz Nässe bis auf eine Stelle ansich richtig gut......jetzt muüß nur noch Waldbodsen über die Aufschüttungen wachsen.......

Hab noch eine dieser Boxen im Unterholz endeckt 





Dachte ja erst an Munition und so...aber jetzt weiß ich endlich was da immer so drinn ist.
Ein Logbuch und ein coole Brille und ein paar KompituerzeugsCDs warn auch noch drinn 





G.


----------



## franzam (22. Mai 2009)

@Krankenverein und Rentnerband: An Alle gute Besserung!

@ Eman: Wann warst Du in meiner 2.Heimat? Wie ich das erste mal (AD 1988) auf der Kampen mit dem Rad war hams mich wie einen Außerirdischen angschaut Würd mir aber auch mal wieder taugen...
Vielleicht solltes Du mit dem Bike rauf und mit dem Lift runter fahren..

@ Stefan: aber immer lamentieren dass die ANDEREN so lange Touren fahren Wenn Du mal wieder so fährst, nimmst Du dann einen alten Mann wie mich mit?

@Speedy: Hinterradhüpfer? fährst Duch auch Trial?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Mai 2009)

@ Jörg, die Finger sehen ja interessant aus

@ franz, naja des war ne Vatertagstour die ich dann noch bisschen ausgeweitet hab.
War dafür aber auch über 12 h unterwegs mit ordentlichen Weizenpausen zwischen drin


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2009)

donnerstag warn mer unten ... schöne gegend

lift runterfahrn ... hehe und das wo ich jetzt eigentlich wieder mehr ohne lift fahrn wollt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Mai 2009)

@ Stefan: besser als Apfelschorle..


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2009)

War heute Nachmittag mal eine kurze Runde auf der Kösser.....und heut war die Wirtin echt etwas schlecht drauf...hehe
Aber langsam gehts wieder mit dem Radeln ganz gut. 
Konnt sogar mit einem Luftdämpferauseinanderziehrad die letzten steilen 500m auf den Berg hoch mithalten...bzw. er hat mir nur 25m abgenommen.
Wenn ihr jetzt alle wieder schlechter werdet, dann paßt wieder alles

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Mai 2009)

das mit dem Luftdämpferauseinanderziehrad  war aber nicht mein Opa?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2009)

Kann  nur sein wenn dein Opa 15 Jahre jünger ist als du.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2009)

was ist ein luftdämpferauseinanderziehrad?`

werd jetzt mein radl mal auf einhandbedienung umbauen  das aus todesfit net todesunfit wird


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was ist ein luftdämpferauseinanderziehrad?`



Ein Scott Genius......des zeiht doch den Dämpfer auseinander beim Einfedern....frag nur den Franzam 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2009)

hmm mit nem genius hab ich mich nie beschäftigt 

... frustrierend wenn man bei dem wetter net fahrn kann

aber hab jetzt zeit mir gedanken über ne xc feile zu machen


----------



## franzam (24. Mai 2009)

EMan, was verstehst Du unter eine XC-Feile? 10cm Federweg und unter 10kg?

Ich schätz fast mal, dass so ein Teil mit Dir überfordert ist...

Fürn Umbau:

Es gibt irgenwo so was wie Gripshift für vorne und hinten auf einer Lenkerseite zusammen. Integriertes Bremssystem(1Hebel/Pedal für beide Bremsen) glaube ich gabs mal bei Honda


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber hab jetzt zeit mir gedanken über ne xc feile zu machen



Vergiss es dir sollte man den Rahmen mit Blei voll machen......dann haben "normalfite" auch ne kleine Chance da mitzuhalten!! 

War heute endlich auch mal wieder unterwegs aber nur 47 KM im Weicheital.....wird Zeit das mal wieder was mit euch zusammen geht.



@ Franzam 
Kann es sein das du gestern mit dem Renner unterwegs warst? in Rawatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. Mai 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ Franzam
> Kann es sein das du gestern mit dem Renner unterwegs warst? in Rawatz?



Ne, bin schon ewig nicht mehr Renner gefahren. War gestern in Bamberch, aber total ohne Sport

Hast Du jetzt bei guten Wetter überhaupt Zeit? Di oder  Do Abend? Vielleicht mal wieder Dylen oder Kösser?


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2009)

Hm kommt drauf an was du unter Abend verstehst  also vor 1800 komm ich fast nicht heim...wobei ich für a gute Ausrede um eher heim zu kommen schon dankbar wäre.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2009)

Mhm war gestern auch nochmal ne Runde unterwegs... Aber alles in allem nen ruhiges Tempo gewesen...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2009)

hehe familytour?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2009)

Nee Hobbyradlertour... Ziemlich komod das ganze aber der Poppers hat mir weh getan vom langen sitzen. 

So fahr jetzt mal in die Arbeit 
Noch n bisschen was machen heut.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2009)

so ... daumen wird am donnerstag operiert ... kann also froh sein wenn ich anfang juli wieder was damit anfangen kann ... 

dann werd ich wohl wirklich bergwandern müssen  ... hat net zufällig wer bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2009)

o **** - alles gute 

fahrst morgen nochmal cc mit uns ?


----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann werd ich wohl wirklich bergwandern müssen  ... hat net zufällig wer bock



hmmmmm ............................. ich!



ich stell heute abend noch mal einen kleinen bericht von simon zusammen mit fotos und hintergrundinformationen. der wird am donnerstag auch noch mal operiert. nachdem der 30 cm nagel und diverse schrauben nicht ausreichen, bekommt er nun eine platte und darf nochmal 6 wochen pausieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> o **** - alles gute
> 
> fahrst morgen nochmal cc mit uns ?


 
bin net in rgbg ... sonst natürlich schon


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hmmmmm ............................. ich!
> 
> 
> 
> ich stell heute abend noch mal einen kleinen bericht von simon zusammen mit fotos und hintergrundinformationen. der wird am donnerstag auch noch mal operiert. nachdem der 30 cm nagel und diverse schrauben nicht ausreichen, bekommt er nun eine platte und darf nochmal 6 wochen pausieren.


 
hmm ... meinst so nach dem motto ...  schlimmer gehts immer 
aber dann hats den armen also schon ganz schon heftig erwischt 

nen sch... jahr einfach 



speedy_j schrieb:


> hmmmmm ............................. ich!


 
ok ... hat so an mont blanc gedacht ... na gut das matterhorn tuts auch 

werd ich mich mal jenseits von biker und skaterlatschen nach bergschuhen umschauen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2009)

Kannst ja auch auf ein Einrad umsteigen......da muß man nichts festhalten......aber die Sache mit den Klickies würd ich mir dann schon überlegen
Oder einfach 20mal den Monte Carolino hochrennen....müßte auch ausdaurnd sein......

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2009)

Bergwandern... Also jetzt mal ohne Spass ich würd wirklich mal weng mit rum latschen... 

Hauptsache es gibt ne gescheite Brotzeit


----------



## franzam (25. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bergwandern... Also jetzt mal ohne Spass ich würd wirklich mal weng mit rum latschen...
> 
> Hauptsache es gibt ne gescheite Brotzeit



ja, zwischendurch könn mer des schon mal machen, aber nur mit s.o.
dabei kann man ab u. zu auch neue Trails entdecken


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2009)

s.o.  ???

Schuhband offen?
Schlechter Orientierung?
Schlauen Ostfriesen?????


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2009)

Ist doch logisch...


Shift Out
Small Outline
Supporting Organization
Super Organisation
Sirup Omlett
Salzstr oier......


G.


----------



## schu2000 (25. Mai 2009)

@eman: ohweh  Anfang Juli...jaja so lang wirds bei mir sicher auch noch dauern. Wohl eher frühestens Mitte Juli...zumindest is die Wunde bald zu, dann kann ich auch wieder überhaupt irgendwas sportliches machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2009)

so, es gab ja noch einen tag vor meinem großen tag, nämlich den osterfreitag. das wetter war perfekt, dachten siche zwei junge herren aus dem allgäu, um mal wieder eine richtig wilde skitour zu gehen, also auf ins lechtal zur bretterspitze:





der lawinenlagebericht steht auf 1, man ist sich aber dennoch bewusst, das gefahrenquellen überall lauern können.
doof ist es dann nur, wenn man an der stelle steht, wo der rote punkt ist und die lawinenabrisskante mit dem grünen punkt markiert ist. "glücklicherweise", kann man seinen freund noch drauf hinweisen, dass da etwas abgeht und er rettet sich irgendwo zwischen die steine rein. selber rutsch man aber erst mal mit.





na ja, wenn man jetzt schon mal in der lawine drin ist, dann versucht man als erfahrener tourengeher, schnell mal die unnötigen ski los zu werden. hat leider nur bei einem geklappt und der andere blieb noch ein bißchen am fuß hängen. jetzt läuft es aber ganz blöd, denn es geht auf eine kante zu, die doch ein wenig mehr gefälle aufweist.





so geht es also über die geländekante drüber hinweg, schlägt nochmal kurz irgendwo auf und beschleunigt dann durch. (kann man sich vielleicht wie fallschirmspringen vorstellen) dabei gehen einem dann gedanken durch den kopf, wie: "der nächste aufschlag könnte härter werden"

an den aufschlag kann man sich dann aber doch nicht mehr erinnern. na ja, unten angekommen, ist man natürlich erst mal ein wenig verwirrt, wie man denn da hin kommt. na begreifen der lage, feststellen der gesamtsituation gedenkt man sich doch recht schnell aus der misslichen lage zu befreien. man hatte nämlich glück und liegt oben auf dem schnee auf und nur das linke schienbein ist eingegraben. das rechte bein, allerdings noch quer drüber. nix wie los und mal schnell die muskeln für eine bewegung angespannt. dabei bemerkt man aber, dass sich die kniescheibe bewegt, der restliche fuß aber irgendwie nicht nachkommt -> da scheint doch was kaputt gegangen zu sein. ok, lassen wir das mit dem bewegen und rufen mal um hilfe. als der freund dann an der stelle eintrifft, wird er natürlich erst mal angeplafft, warum er so lange auf sich hat warten lassen.  voller schuldgefühle wird erwiedert, dass man doch erst noch die bergrettung informieren wollte. die kam dann auch irgendwann. 





natürlich standesgemäß mit dem hubschrauber, aber ohne blaulicht. man stellt sich unweit der missligen lage ab, zog die handbremse an und schaute, wo man helfen konnte.





nachdem man beschlossen hatte, den unglücksraben ein betäubungsmittel zu geben, kann ab da nicht mehr so dedail getreu berichtet werden. man wurde verpackt und unten an den hubschrauber angehangen.





die zwei helfer gesellten sich natürlich dazu und so ging es erst mal zu einem platz zum umladen.





anschließend ging es weiter ins krankenhaus, wo man noch einigen rötgenaufnahmen, zwar zu dem schluss kommt, dass schien- und wadenbein gar nicht gut aussehen aber sonst nichts ersthaftes weiter vorliegt.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... meinst so nach dem motto ...  schlimmer gehts immer
> aber dann hats den armen also schon ganz schon heftig erwischt


 
angesichts der doch recht beachtlichen absturzhöhe, hätte es also wirklich schlimmer kommen können. momentan ärgert man sich aber noch, dass ski, rucksack und die stöcke irgendwo da oben liegen.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... hat so an mont blanc gedacht ... na gut das matterhorn tuts auch



mont blanc find ich persönlich doof, da sind letztes jahr ein paar leute umgekommen, simon kannte einen davon. gegen matterhorn hab ich nix einzuwenden, müssen ja nicht unbedingt die nordwand nehmen.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @eman: ohweh  Anfang Juli...jaja so lang wirds bei mir sicher auch noch dauern. Wohl eher frühestens Mitte Juli...zumindest is die Wunde bald zu, dann kann ich auch wieder überhaupt irgendwas sportliches machen...


 
na dann musst halt auch mit auf wanderschaft gehen

@stefan ... ich meinte mit bergwandern aber net hügelwandern ... also schon die echten berge 

@speedy ... naja matterhorn braucht man egal welche seite zwei hände  also eher nix für mich 
gute beschriebung des absturzhergangs  ... die stelle wo sich das brett gelöst hat schaut aber eher flach aus? täuscht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## franzam (25. Mai 2009)

@speedy:buh, ging so wies aussieht eigentlich noch glücklich ab

s.o.:

Schinkenomelette,
Stuckornament
Suppenofen
Schei..Opel,
Sexy Oberpfälzer 

oder einfach "siehe oben": Brotzeit


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch...
> 
> 
> Shift Out
> ...



Immer diese ausländischen Wörter 

Jörg, du sollst doch in einem Beitrag nicht die Sprache switchen


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2009)

@eman

sag mal den ärzten morgen, dass sie sich ein wenig mühe geben sollen! 


kennen wir doch auch:


----------



## franzam (27. Mai 2009)

neckischer Weg, wo ist das?


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2009)

bei bozen, vom kohlern richtung süden runter. da hat selbst eman gemeint, dass es teilweise haarsträubend steil ist und wenn da eine stelle gekommen wär, die unfahrbar ist, wir einfach drüber geflogen wären.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2009)

japp ... bin den weg 3 mal gefahren und hatte jedesmal mehr respekt ...

@speedy ... ja ich hoff morgen mal das beste ... wie gehts bei dir so? schon wieder aufm bike?


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2009)

so weit, so gut. auf dem rad war ich noch nicht. hab da doch noch ein wenig respekt. vielleicht probier ich es am wochende mal. momentan ist halt 3 - 4 mal die woche fitness mit crosser und laufband angesagt, sowie zwei mal die woche schwimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (28. Mai 2009)

@Eman
Und alles gut überstanden? Hast ne Blutsperre am Oberarm bekommen? hehe wenn dann freu dich mal auf lustige Farben 

@Speedy
Hast schon Wanderschuhe? Wenn dir nix passt dann probier mal Han Wag 
Hab mir den "Banks" für NZ geholt und war/bin echt zufrieden  is n guter Allrounder...


----------



## speedy_j (28. Mai 2009)

@gee
der eman braucht doch schuhe, ich bin schon länger auf wanderschaft. hab einen lowa, das ist der bruder vom hanwag.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Mai 2009)

pfff-geht nix über meindl. oder gleich haix!!!


----------



## franzam (29. Mai 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> pfff-geht nix über meindl. oder gleich haix!!!



meindl hatte ich auch, aber erst jetzt mit Haix Sohle sind sie opti


----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2009)

einen meindl hab ich doch auch noch, ich mach das doch nicht erst seit gestern, wie manch anderer hier. 


also vom mont blanc sollten wir auch in zukunft die finger lassen: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,627757,00.html

die bike-umrundung soll aber trotzdem recht schön sein.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> meindl hatte ich auch, aber erst jetzt mit Haix Sohle sind sie opti



 

aber mal im ernst: bei ner bergtour würd ich mich auch mit ranhängen. mit nur nem rucksack komm ich auch leichter wohin bzw. zu euch.

kann auch ruhig mit klettersteig-einlage sein 

und dann gleich noch: gute besserung eMan!!! und dir natürlich auch speedy (weiterhin) !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. Mai 2009)

Klettersteig   Früher war ich mal schwindelfrei, aber jetzt im Alter..


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Mai 2009)

Mhm war gestern mit n paar Arbeitskollegen weng im "Ausland" (mehr oder weniger) unterwegs... 

Eigentlich ne richtig nette Tour gewesen


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Mai 2009)

Werd heut mal Pause machen, morgen hab ich weng schlecht Zeit, wie ists am Montag???
Geht mal wieder was zam??


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm war gestern mit n paar Arbeitskollegen weng im "Ausland" (mehr oder weniger) unterwegs...
> 
> Eigentlich ne richtig nette Tour gewesen



MTB7 gell!?
Leider mit nicht so tollem Trailanteil, wie so ziemlich alle der ausgeschilderten Touren. Gibt aber wesentlich schlimmere, bei der MTB4 muss ein paar Mal an sich schöne Singeltrails bergauf fahren...
Zur Bischofsmühle gibts nen kleinen Trail runter, da kommt man dann gleich beim Biergarten raus und kann sich angemessen erfrischen  ansonsten lohnt sich auch ne Einkehr in Fels (Schübelhammer), da is man auch willkommen wenn man aussieht wie frisch nachm Schlammbad


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst: bei ner bergtour würd ich mich auch mit ranhängen. mit nur nem rucksack komm ich auch leichter wohin bzw. zu euch.
> 
> kann auch ruhig mit klettersteig-einlage sein
> 
> und dann gleich noch: gute besserung eMan!!! und dir natürlich auch speedy (weiterhin) !!


 
klettersteig is einarmig net so gut  aber bergtour müss mer schon machen.

die op am donnerstag ging soweit gut bei mir ... hab jetzt 2 schrauben drin. vorschaden war zum glück keiner im gelenk und es spricht auch nichts dagegen das der daumen danach wieder so wie er soll funktioniert.
schiene muss 5 wochen dran bleiben ... vollkommen stabil nach 6 wochen. kratz also grad noch die kurve vor PdS ...

@stefan ... trainier net zu viel


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Mai 2009)

@ schu ja die 7er war ganz nett und gut beschildert.
und die wege sind in ziemlich guten zustand. net so wie bei uns dass überall die baumerntemaschinen drin waren.

@ eman nee nee keine sorge, du kannst auch 2 jahre nix machen dann besteht immer noch keine gefahr 
Gibts schon interessante Ziele beim Bergwandern??


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage zwischendurch : war gestern am oko und da waren paar leute mit foto dort vllt hat ja jemand nen bild von mir .......  weißes cannondale perp  und ich hatte nen grünen helm auf


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2009)

@stefan ...
ne interessante ziele hab ich noch net...
hab die letzten tage nur wenig am pc machen können da die wichtige rechte hand nur in einer ungeeigneten position einigermaßen schwerzfrei war ...

geht jetz immer besser dann müssts auch wieder mitm autofahrn gehen ... könnt also zum okopf oder so zum zuschauen kommen ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> könnt also zum okopf oder so zum zuschauen kommen ...



Ich hab gehört, Verletzte werden sowieso als Streckenposten zwangsverpflichtet? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2009)

wenn irgendwas sicher ist ... dann das ich mich nicht als streckenposten hinstellen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (31. Mai 2009)

büdde  
wobei du hast ja keine grossen augen ...dann lieber jemand anders


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Mai 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> büdde
> wobei du hast ja keine grossen augen ...dann lieber jemand anders



Des versteh ich nicht....


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2009)

Hmmmh....also vom Durchmesser her gesehen sind sie schon normal.´
Aber die Frage ist eher ob der Eman als Streckenposten auch nur Strecke sehen würde oder auch Menschen..

Werd wohl morgen auch mal Strecke anschauen...

G.


----------



## franzam (1. Juni 2009)

EMan, hast Du zufällig die GPX-datei von der Ochsenkopf -Trümmerschlucht -Holzfällertortur-Tour? 
Die will ich bei Gelegenheit noch mal fahren und für was hat man denn ein GPS gerät


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Werd wohl morgen auch mal Strecke anschauen...
> 
> G.


 
strecke schaut zu fuss ganz schön aus zur zeit 

hast die dvd gebrannt?

@tom ... sprich mal klartext


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> strecke schaut zu fuss ganz schön aus zur zeit
> 
> hast die dvd gebrannt?
> 
> @tom ... sprich mal klartext



Hab noch keine DVD gekauf....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juni 2009)

so, rücken sieht ganz gut aus. ich hoffe ja mal, dass mein orthopäde hier nicht mitliest aber ich hab es am wochenende auf ca. 100km mit 1000hm geschafft. die schmerzen im rücken wurden von tag zu tag weniger, nur das gestellt nervt. mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich auf arbeit das safety jacket versteifen. das wird zwar warm wie sau, aber ist nicht so unbequem.


----------



## franzam (1. Juni 2009)

Übertreibs aber nicht! Enge Korsetts kann ich mir anders besser vorstellen


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... sprich mal klartext



nix gegen dich aber ich würde doch weibliche streckenposten bevorzugen 

ist das hier die oko -ixs  rookies -dh - ich wünsch mir was seite ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> nix gegen dich aber ich würde doch weibliche streckenposten bevorzugen
> 
> ist das hier die oko -ixs rookies -dh - ich wünsch mir was seite ?


 

du sollst da radlfahrn und dich auf die strecke konzentrieren 

@speedy ... wennst schon fährst ... warum dann net ganz ohne ... muss doch jetzt wieder stabil sein


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2009)

Man muß sich ja dieses Jahr nimmer so lange konzentrieren.....werden wohl Zeiten unter 4min dabeisein.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juni 2009)

@eman
es ist ja schon großer blödsinn überhaupt zu fahren, da muss ich es nicht bis aufs letzte ausreizen. fahr aber immer schön mit dem freerider, hab also eine fast aufrechte haltung.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Juni 2009)

guad, guad-dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder.

erst a mal a riesiges lob für die strecke.nachdem wir uns doch in a nacht-und nebel-aktion a auto organisiert haben und uns zum oko geschlichen haben, wars ziemlich schwer meinen besten-freund-kumpel-nachbar wieder mit nach würzburg zu nehmen. kinnlade klebte irgendwo am boden... 

im übrigen existiert der thief- bird-rock-trail ab dem erstgenannten felsen zu 80 % nicht mehr. weil man ja auf den wanderwegen holz rausziehn muss. irgendwer muss es schon gesehn haben, spuren waren da.
es hat sich also nichts geändert.

so, jetzt hab ich auch noch schnupfen. und steig in den zug und komm wieder heim. also bescheid sagen, wenn wer was macht.

@jörg: eventuell tauch ich mal bei dir auf und zieh mir millionen photos der vergangenen abenteuer... wenn hast denn a mal zeit?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2009)

Zeit hät ich zur Zeit wenn der Tag 48h hät
Bin aber nach dem Wochenende eh erstmal ne Woche in Meran zum Klettern.
Danach ist alles wieder normal.....wahrscheinlich....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> es ist ja schon großer blödsinn überhaupt zu fahren, da muss ich es nicht bis aufs letzte ausreizen. fahr aber immer schön mit dem freerider, hab also eine fast aufrechte haltung.


 
kommst zum rennen? zuschauen mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2009)

waren am Sonntag auch am Oko - da hat am Nachmittag jemand Bilder gemacht.... weiss "mann" wer das war ? 

zum Rennen werden wir auch mal vorbei schauen, aber nur zum zuschauen ...

@schu2000: bist a dort ? sicherlich oder ?


----------



## Stylo77 (2. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> waren am Sonntag auch am Oko - da hat am Nachmittag jemand Bilder gemacht.... weiss "mann" wer das war ?



du suchst bestimmt die hier 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/103466


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kommst zum rennen? zuschauen mein ich



ich denke schon, so komme ich wenigsten nicht auf dumme gedanken und fahre selber durch die gegend.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich denke schon, so komme ich wenigsten nicht auf dumme gedanken und fahre selber durch die gegend.



fahr mer zusammen rauf?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (3. Juni 2009)

@reo

können wir machen, fährst du gar nicht mit?
dein teil ist auch fertig, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es so passt. der obere steg hat nur eine wandstärke von 1mm. ist das nicht zu wenig, um die feder zu führen?


----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du sollst da radlfahrn und dich auf die strecke konzentrieren



liebes ixs-dh-rookies-cup-streckenposten-und-management-team!

ikke hab da ein problem.
dat rennen ist am samstag. 
heute habe ich  aber noch nicht überwiesen,
 und schwanke immer noch hin und her ob ich mit machen soll. 
lust ja, antrieb, so la la bis naja ... 
überweisung alleine dauert ja au schon 2 tage.
wird also knapp 

angemeldet habe ich mich auf der ixs seite mal..

wie schaugts aus , bis wann kann man hier überweisen ? bank adresse ist ja das bullhead house konto....
ist evtl sogar schon schluss ? 

am liebsten wäre mir kasse vor ort. geht das ? 


danke und gruss


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2009)

ich würd sagen vor ort zu zahlen is besser 

ausser für die strecke sind wir für nix zuständig ... wir lassen machen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2009)

@Tom_sandl: Wennste angemeldet bist, dann kannste notfalls auch direkt beim Hänky im Bullhädhaus vor Ort bezahlen.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zeit hät ich zur Zeit wenn der Tag 48h hät
> Bin aber nach dem Wochenende eh erstmal ne Woche in Meran zum Klettern.
> Danach ist alles wieder normal.....wahrscheinlich....
> 
> G.



null problemo!!
ich häng grad eh mit ner saftigen erkältung rum.
da is ma mal daham...

naja. dann seh ma uns mal am wochenend!!

zefix, ich hab immer noch kei shört, da erkennt mich ja niemand als arbeiten-lasser...


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich würd sagen vor ort zu zahlen is besser
> 
> ausser für die strecke sind wir für nix zuständig ... wir lassen machen



danke, das wollt ich hören... jetzt kann ich die entscheidung noch bis freitag abend - samstag mittag aufschieben - online ist schwirig- meine tans sind über alle berge geflüchtet  
heute zeigt die motivation wieder etwas nach oben .. ma gucken dann schaun 

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit den Bodenverhältnissen am Ochsenkopf bei Regen aus?

Matschreifen? Oder eher aufgrund der vielen Steine wie in Bad Wildbad, wo man auch bei viel Regen noch gut Trockenreifen fahren kann?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2009)

matschreifen sicher nein ... die strecke wird zwar dreckig wenns nass ist aber es ist mittlerweile großteils fester untergrund drunter. oberer bereich sind quasi nur steine. Im prinzip also schon sehr mit wildbad zu vergleichen. bei nässe brauchst nen weichen reifen mit gripp auf den felsen der aber im mittelstück gut rollen muss, sonst verlierst die zeit die du vielleicht oben gutmachst doppelt im flachen tretstück.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2009)

strecke schaut ganz gut aus ... wetter war heut auch ganz schön am okopf


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2009)

Kamera scheint ja zu funktionieren

G.


----------



## franzam (6. Juni 2009)

Von 1000 Bildern mit Hightec-Cam sollten schon ein paar brauchbare dabei sein


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2009)

Drum hab ich nur ne Lowtechcamera....da brauch ich keine Ausreden.
Aber mit dem Nebel und Regen heute konnte man nichts bewegendes mit Lowtech fotographieren
Strecke war schon anspruchsvoll heute











G.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2009)

Auch mit Hightech-Cam, aber mit Lowtech-Blitz (und Lowtech-Fotografierfähigkeiten  ) hatte man bei den heutigen Wetter- und Lichtverhältnissen schlechte Karten...aber ich glaub ein paar der Bilder sind doch einigermaßen brauchbar  den Rest muss ich erst noch auf mei Homebäidsch hochladen, des dauert bei Lowtech-DSL...









Eman ganz nah dran


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2009)

japp lichtbedingungen waren für uns amateure um net zu sagen fotorookies  schon sehr bescheiden ...
das wasser von oben hat uns dann den rest gegeben ... hab nen paar schöne durch wasser auf der linse verloren 

aber nen paar schöne sind schon dabei...

nen schönes pic von nem Demo 





Traumfoto ... voll scharf ... passt eigentlich alles





kurve ...





die mitziehversuche stecken noch in den kinderschuhen ...





volle konzentration





zum Abschluß das letzte Foto des Tages im Nebel ... gar net so schlecht geworden ... allerdings mit Photoshop getrickst ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

Schreibt mal wer wies ausgegangen ist........


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (7. Juni 2009)

ja, würd mich auch interessieren 
 EMan, sind die Bilder von dem alten Plastikbikefahrer am Freitag zufällig was geworden?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

Die von der Currywurst scheinen auf jedenfall seitentauglich zu sein 






G.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm ja hat halt in jeder Kategorie jemand gewonnen  Namen weiß ich nimmer, bin ich zu alt um mir das noch zu merken  Bilder von den Siegerehrungen gibts hier.
Wetter war heut früh ja wirklich bäh...na wenigstens is Nachmittag von oben trocken geblieben. Jede Menge weitere (unbearbeitete) Bilder gibts auf meiner Homepage hier und hier, wenn jemand Bilder in Originalgröße möchte einfach ne Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schreibt mal wer wies ausgegangen ist........
> 
> 
> G.



der schnellste hat gewonnen und die langsameren mussten sich die plätze aufteilen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der schnellste hat gewonnen und die langsameren mussten sich die plätze aufteilen.



Ahhh....hat doch wieder der Schnellste gewonnen...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2009)

Oh mei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2009)

lies sich auch dieses mal nicht vermeiden. wir haben aber dran gearbeitet, nächstes jahr wird alles besser.


@all
hat sich mal jemand gedanken wegen lenzerheide gemacht? ich möchte doch auch mal ins ziel kommen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juni 2009)

Hi @all,

habe auch einige Bilder geschossen, teils ist aber echt nur Datenmüll bei rausgekommen, was solls...
Liegt aber echt nur am Material! (LowTech)

Hier der Salat:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18357


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @all
> hat sich mal jemand gedanken wegen lenzerheide gemacht?



Ja, ich.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2009)

Ich wär für LH a dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2009)

loos ... die faule sau is nur im ersten gefahrn ...






fotobedingungen waren schwierig ... aber nen paar passen schon ... mal schauen wann ich die ins netz bringe ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

Ja, der Loosi war noch bei mir unten gestanden....tsts.
Aber die Strecke war im 2ten Lauf ab der Mitte deffinitiv schneller was des Rollern angeht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2009)

die nici etwas verbissen


----------



## schu2000 (8. Juni 2009)

Es gibt übrigens auch einen Videobericht vom Rennen:
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/videos/0_1428_1640/details_81.htm


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2009)

bevor der thread ganz stirbt noch nen lebenszeichen 

Hab alle Bilder hochgeladen und deine @schu verlinkt ... fichtlride.de ...


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2009)

trotz des Wetters schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

update


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Juni 2009)

Schaun ja gar keine Schrauben raus


----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2009)

EMan: Wie lang muß die Schiene dranbleiben? Laut Unterlage planst Du ja schon wieder Touren? 
Auf jeden Fall baldige Genesung!
Ach ja, danke für den Track -hab mir ne schöne Tour für Sa zusammengebastelt


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

der termin ende juli steht halt fest


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @all
> hat sich mal jemand gedanken wegen lenzerheide gemacht? ich möchte doch auch mal ins ziel kommen.


 
wie gesagt bin eh in der gegend ... also wär schon dabei ... evtl aber ohne rennen da ich bis dahin net so fit bin wie ich sein müsste


----------



## TeemitRum (11. Juni 2009)

kann man auch ohne fully und als anfänger spaß bei fichtelride haben?

lg


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

spaß ist relativ ...

grundsätzlich kann man die Strecke auch mitm nem hardtail fahrn. nachm rennen jetzt ist die strecke aber stellenweise schon recht ruppig geworden


----------



## TeemitRum (11. Juni 2009)

dann wirds wohl leider nichts werden.. :/


----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2009)

Hardtail is immer gut um ein Gefühl für ideale Linien zu bekommen -man muß einfach vorrausschauender fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2009)

hardtail ist doch so neumodisches zeug.

federgabel braucht man erst über 30


----------



## TeemitRum (11. Juni 2009)

fahr ja nicht ungebremst wie auf dem video da runter... bin doch nicht lebensmüde


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Juni 2009)

@stefaaaaaaaan!!!!: samstag fichtlmountains?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

der stefan ist doch am gardasee?

weil ich soviel zeit hab ... bericht vom rennen ... sind sicher fehler drin also melden  http://www.fichtlride.de/FR/IXSRookiesCup.htm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juni 2009)

ah, ich wusst es nicht mehr genau. puh, da is ja fast keiner, ähm-einsatzbereit?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

per radl bin ich net einsatzbereit (noch zu riskant fürn daumen) ...  ... werd mich am WE auf zu Fuß gehen beschränken müssen  ... falls irgendwo einkehren willst .. sags, dann komm ich vielleicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juni 2009)

des heisst du bist noch da? okay-guad zu wissen! dann werd ich mal versuchen des alles zu managen...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

wenn ich radlfahrn könnt wär ich naturlich net da ... aber so


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juni 2009)

hmmm, wolltes du niad des wochenend irgendwohin-bergwanderungsmäßig?
owa wenn des wetter so bleibt bin ich morgen auch zu fuß unterwegs...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

hehe wo gehstn hin?

bergwandern ... hatt keine ahnung wohin


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juni 2009)

so, heut mal wieder die krankenkasse belastet. leider sieht es doch noch nicht so gut aus, wie ich mich fühle. in zwei wirbelkörpern ist immer noch wasser drin. in einem sogar noch ziemlich viel. mal schauen, was der orthopäde dazu sagt.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

oh das is ja net schön 

aber dann kannst ja zum wandern aufs dach frankens herkommen


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2009)

Da kann mer ja fast scho a Invalidentreffen machen  und da Otti machtn Zivi


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juni 2009)

mir wären da die richtigen berge lieber. irgenwie ist das nun doch ein wenig demprimierend. wenn nach 9 wochen immer noch wasser drin ist, sagt mir das, dass es noch längern dauern könnte. das schlimme ist ja, dass ich mich so schon wieder ziemlich fir fühle. es zwickt zwar noch ab und zu aber das habe ich bisher immer auf die "schalffen" muskeln geschoben, die durch das korsett nicht so beansprucht werden.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

willst du behaupten das mer im fichtelgebirge keine richtigen berge haben 

die anderen richtigen berge sind so weit weg 

wasser drin? was bedeutet das eigentlich ? instabil? oder was?
9 wochen bist schon ausser gefecht? erschreckend...


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juni 2009)

ich sag es mal anders. richtig hohe berge habt ihr nicht. 

die zwei wirbelkörper sind anscheinend noch rissig und somit läuft da immer noch blut (wasser) rein. ein wirbelkörper hat ja eine harte schale und einen weichen kern. solang die schale nicht vollständig zu ist, wird sich das wohl nicht beheben. 
wo ist eigentlich der "flying doctor service - tim" der könnte da bestimmt was dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

das heißt also es wird noch länger dauern? ... wie lang?


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juni 2009)

ich nehme es stark an. heute war nur mrt, am dienstag bin ich wieder beim doc, danach kann ich mehr sagen. achso, instabil ist es nicht, sonst hätten die mich nicht gehen lassen.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2009)

na dann viel glück  bis lenzerheide musst aber wieder fit sein !


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2009)

danke, das will ich ja auch hoffen.


----------



## franzam (13. Juni 2009)

ach ja, Trümmerschlucht ist wieder frei


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2009)

gut trümmerschlucht also wieder fahrbar

... bin heut ne invaliden einarmtour gefahrn... da ich nur kurz fahren wollt hatt ich natürlich ausser wasser nix dabei und bin gleich noch fast in nen hungerast gefahrn ... warn dann immerhin 64 km







finds fasziniert welche unwichtigen vielleicht auch nicht vorhandenen gipfel google an der falschen stelle einblendet


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2009)

gut, dass ich nicht allein einen klatsch habe. 

insider: simon saß schon wieder auf dem motorrad und hat über 100km abgespult. er brauchte natürlich hilfe beim ankicken und ständer hoch klappen.  kommenden montag liegt er dann in münchen auf dem op tisch und bekommt vom dr. prof. + oberarzt + assintensarzt eine platte eingebaut mit 25 schrauben!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2009)

hehe ja ...

so nur mit linker hand und VR-Bremse wird sogar nen nicht ganz guter forstweg bergab spannend


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2009)

alles klar, Leute...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. Juni 2009)

ja, wo soll des bloß enden, wenn Invaliden schon solche Tourenfahren 

da wars ja bei mir im Vergleich zu EMan fast zu wenig:





Profil meine gestrigen Tour - waren aber viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Die DH-Strecke hams auch ganz schön ausgefahren letztes Wochenende. die ist wirklich etwas ruppiger geworden. ( für mich als Tourer )


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2009)

danke eman,
jetzt weiss ich auch endlich wo diese metropole mitterteich genau liegt 

64 ein arm kilo meter ? respekt  der trainiert ja scho wieder für nen marathon ...


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juni 2009)

Huhu bin auch wieder im Lande.

War ganz gut, wetter erst super, dann fast schon zu heiß.

Keine Defekte an Maschine und Menschen. Passt 

Na denn, was geht nächste Woche weng???


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2009)

Bin auch vorner h ungefähr eingetrudel.....war doch recht zähfließend hier rauf

@Eman: Was haste denn wieder am Taser angestellt.....da steht ja ein nagelneues Fahrradverbotsschild am Einstieg

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2009)

taserbahn also gesperrt? naja besser so


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> taserbahn also gesperrt? naja besser so



Gesperrt,...net wirklich.
Nehmen jetzt prinzipiell erst ab 13:30 Leute mit und an der Einfahrt zum Trail steht halt ein Fahrradverbotsschild.....darf man halt net da oben über den Hof reinfahren. War auch dann des einzige Verbotschild.





Hat uns aber dann doch schon um 11.30 Uhr mitgenommen...naja, wohl wegen normalem Helm und Mädel dabei
Außedem sind wir sogar hinochgeradelt zum Lift......oder sowas ähnliches....alles kann man nämlich net aus der Karte die ich hatte rauslesen





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2009)

gut  ... ich hab mich hochfahrn lassen zum lift  bin aber dafür dann auf der anderen seite nochmal hoch

was ich dich letzten sonntag gar nimmer fragen konnte ... hast was brauchbares gefilmt beim rennen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gut  ... ich hab mich hochfahrn lassen zum lift  bin aber dafür dann auf der anderen seite nochmal hoch
> 
> was ich dich letzten sonntag gar nimmer fragen konnte ... hast was brauchbares gefilmt beim rennen?



Hatte keine Zeit mehr da überhaupt reinzuschaun.
Mußt ja dann möglichst früh am Abend in die Arbeit und um 7me Früh dann schon losfahren
Hatte noch geschaut ob ich dich irgendwo laufen seh um dir die SD Karte zu geben.
Muß da morgen mal draufschauen......

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Juni 2009)

*vom fichtlgebirge träum*


----------



## speedy_j (14. Juni 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> *vom fichtlgebirge träum*



egal was du nimmst, nimm mehr oder weniger! 

die bilder vom jörg sind doch in den richtigen bergen entstanden. da in der nähe warst du auch schon.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Juni 2009)

So, hab nochmal zwischen mittagessen und zug-nach-würzburg ne klassik-steinwaldrunde eingestreut. der kibitzstein immer wieder knifflig, vor allem wenn einem bozen noch im kopf rumspukt. und jörgs steilabfahrt hab ich wohl gesehn, die er da letzten winter (?) aufgetan hat. au weh....

ich dacht ihr wart zum klettern, jörg? 
ich hab meine mädels bis jetzt immer ausnahmslos zum heulen bracht, wenns mit mir gfahrn sind.
da stimmt doch was nicht?


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> egal was du nimmst, nimm mehr oder weniger!



war auch nur aufs fichtelgebirge bezogen undn icht auf jörg seine bilder 
weil hier in tübingen ist freeridemäßig der hund verreckt...hier gibts nur forstautobahnen und 1-2 langweilige trails Das Fichtelgebirge ist dagegen ein Traum  und gute besserung speedy 

@steinwaldjunge:  vllt ist der Jörg ja ein Frauenversteher


----------



## Cindarella (15. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Auch mit Hightech-Cam, aber mit Lowtech-Blitz (und Lowtech-Fotografierfähigkeiten  ) hatte man bei den heutigen Wetter- und Lichtverhältnissen schlechte Karten...aber ich glaub ein paar der Bilder sind doch einigermaßen brauchbar  den Rest muss ich erst noch auf mei Homebäidsch hochladen, des dauert bei Lowtech-DSL...


nein die karten lagen gut,es ist nichts anderes als eine herausforderung.ja ok es war recht ungemütlich,aber mit improvisation geht alles


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> war auch nur aufs fichtelgebirge bezogen undn icht auf jörg seine bilder
> weil hier in tübingen ist freeridemäßig der hund verreckt...hier gibts nur forstautobahnen und 1-2 langweilige trails Das Fichtelgebirge ist dagegen ein Traum  und gute besserung speedy
> 
> @steinwaldjunge: vllt ist der Jörg ja ein Frauenversteher


 
wie kann man auch freiwillig nach tübingen gehen ??


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> nein die karten lagen gut,es ist nichts anderes als eine herausforderung.ja ok es war recht ungemütlich,aber mit improvisation geht alles


 
na dann zeig mal deine pics


----------



## Cindarella (15. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann zeig mal deine pics


nachher,ich muss erstmal zocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (15. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie kann man auch freiwillig nach tübingen gehen ??



Pseudofreiwillig 
da gabs n platz...
aber evtl. schaff ichs demnächst mal nach Bad Wildbad!sind immerhin nur 50km 
warts ihr scho mal dorten?lohnts sich?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2009)

wildbad ist verschärfter okopf ... ganz ok dort


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wildbad ist verschärfter okopf ... ganz ok dort



Hehe, gut so, Wildbad steht eh auf meiner persönlichen To-Do-Liste, wenn irgendwann wieder alles heil is - und hoffentlich bleibts dann auch dabei!
Hatte heut übrigens mei erste Krankengymnastik, die Therapeutin war ganz entzückt wie die Hand scho wieder funktioniert, hab scheinbar gute Vorarbeit geleistet


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2009)

dann heuer nimmer nach bad wildbad ...

bin da nie ganz unbeschadet rausgekommen aus der sache


----------



## Cindarella (15. Juni 2009)

also hab ich sie doch noch hochgeladen
http://derrasenrollt.blogspot.com/2009/06/0.html


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2009)

japp ... sind nen paar sehr schöne dabei 

die fischaugendinger find ich aber irgendwie net gut .... zu verfälscht ...


----------



## Cindarella (15. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... sind nen paar sehr schöne dabei
> 
> die fischaugendinger find ich aber irgendwie net gut .... zu verfälscht ...



da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht,drum hab ich es ach am sonntag damit sein gelassen.wobei,da hab ich auch nur 1 blitz aufgestellt,wenn dann sollte auch nur einer drauf gehen


----------



## franzam (15. Juni 2009)

scheene buildln! 
einige mit Fisheye find ich gar nicht schlecht


----------



## defg184 (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.zjgltw.com/ssxs/?uid-5380-action-viewspace-itemid-28475http://www.tiemei.net.cn/?uid-220-action-viewspace-itemid-12202http://www.tiemei.net.cn/?uid-220-action-viewspace-itemid-12204http://www.dxka.com/blog/?uid-271-action-viewspace-itemid-367http://www.dxka.com/blog/?uid-271-action-viewspace-itemid-369


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2009)

defg184 schrieb:


> http://www.zjgltw.com/ssxs/?uid-5380-action-viewspace-itemid-28475http://www.tiemei.net.cn/?uid-220-action-viewspace-itemid-12202http://www.tiemei.net.cn/?uid-220-action-viewspace-itemid-12204http://www.dxka.com/blog/?uid-271-action-viewspace-itemid-367http://www.dxka.com/blog/?uid-271-action-viewspace-itemid-369


 

hmm diese spambots werden auch immer schlauer


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm diese spambots werden auch immer schlauer



Mußt auch alles ausprobieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2009)

ausprobieren? die links meinst? was sieht man da


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juni 2009)

wenn die Moderatoren dieses Forums gelegentlich in die Liste der gemeldeten Beiträge schauen würden, dann wäre der Beitrag schon fast weg 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ausprobieren? die links meinst? was sieht man da



Keine Ahnung

Hmmh....war heut mal auf der Kösser....da waren schon wieder zerstörrerische Waldfahrzeuge unterwegs...

G.


----------



## Cindarella (17. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> 
> Hmmh....war heut mal auf der Kösser....da waren schon wieder zerstörrerische Waldfahrzeuge unterwegs...
> 
> G.


is wohl in bayern hochkonjuktur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2009)

tritratralerla......


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> tritratralerla......



bumm bumm tschh bumm bumm tschh


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2009)

Mhm um mal wieder etwas Konstruktives zu schreiben... 

Wie siehts denn morgen mit nem Ründchen aus???


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2009)

flachlandrunde würd gehen


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2009)

Wann, wo , wer?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2009)

Weiß noch net wie lange ich Arbeiten muß.......mal kuggn.......

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2009)

Muß net so lang arbeiten....kann heut Nacht wohl schon um halb 4 heim...juhu.

G.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2009)

deswegen steh ich aber nicht um 3 Uhr auf, damit mer um 3.45 losfahren können


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2009)

Kann mittlerweile schon um halb 3 aufhören.....also mußt schon um 2 aufstehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2009)

@jörg ...
wie schauts mitm video aus? bin die nächsten wochen in mannheim arbeiten und hab zeit es zu schneiden 

@all ... fahrt ihr wo rum wo nen einhändiger auch hinkönnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2009)

Hab mal mim Stefan heute Steinwald ausgemacht......
Also 13:30 am Makhauswanderparkplatz.

Hab keine silberne Scheibe....mal schaun ob ich nen Stick find.....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2009)

oh mei jörg ...

steinwald ... fahr vielleicht mit ... allerdings dann nur auf den forstwegen bergab


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei jörg ...
> 
> steinwald ... fahr vielleicht mit ... allerdings dann nur auf den forstwegen bergab



Verdammt .....jetzt reichen die Cds net
Hast du nen Stick übrig wo 1.8 Gigabite draufpassen??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2009)

War ja doch ne ganz schöne Runde....und endlich mal schneller wie der Emän (bergab)

@Emän: Hab alles auf die Festplatte gbrutzelt.......kannste theoretisch in Mak abhohlen also wenner morgen irgndwo fahrt kannst ja hier vorbeifahren.

G,


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2009)

ja theoretisch könnt ich viel wenn ich praktisch wüsst wo "hier" ist


----------



## speedy_j (24. Juni 2009)

> Das TREK BIKE ATTACK ist ausgebucht!
> Wir haben 666 Teilnehmer und es ist nicht mehr möglich, sich anzumelden!



das haben wir ja noch mal gut hin bekommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2009)

japp ... das hat grad nochmal so funktioniert


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2009)

Ja, würd mich mal interessieren der wievielte der Letzten ich war....eeek.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. Juni 2009)

jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine unterkunft. hat schon jemand was raus gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollt ma damit net wieder warten bis kurz vor knapp 

Mhm also Jugi war scho ganz cool eigentlich weil ma beim frühstück so a schönes Pananorama hatte 

Aber eigentlich ists mir egal wo. Von mir aus kann auch die Dusche aufm Flur sein oder im Keller oder im Nebenhaus da wo diese thailändische Mädchenstudienfahrt untergebracht ist


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juni 2009)

Wie die gehört haben, dass ich heuer net mitfahr, ham se ihre Fahrt auch abgesagt 

Wollt ihr wieder ne ganze Woche?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2009)

Ja mir ists ansich auch egal ob unten oder wieder Jugi (hab scheinbar den Anstieg schon wieder verdrängt ).
Aber unten wäre auch mal eine Option....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. Juni 2009)

ok, kann dann mal eben jemand die jugi klar machen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2009)

Müssen doch erstmal Daten ausmachen....werwaswannwo und so.....

@Ohl: Wassn heute so los??


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2009)

ja geht heut ne mittelgrosse kurze lange runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juni 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil denk ich mach heut mal Pause weils heut so schwül ist und überhaupt ich heut auch nicht so fit bin.

Morgen wär ich wieder für was zu haben


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2009)

Jetzt geh ich mittlerweile Bouldern.....zumindest heute......

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2009)

Also mal auf morgen konzentrieren ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2009)

ok ... dann morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2009)

Bin gerade beim Zurückfahren vom Felsen in den vollen Megaschgauer gekommen....so naß war ich schon lange nimmer
Ja, schaumer mal morgen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2009)

hmm sonnig scheints wohl auch heut net zu werden


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2009)

na jörg ... wie schauts aus ... hätt die festplatte gern wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2009)

So wies aussieht fahr ich heut maximal nur mal von daheim auf die Kössaine rauf.....wenn ich heimkomm.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2009)

So....werd jetzt dann dochmal auf die Kösser raufdüsen.
Tu mal deinen Kasten mit reinschmeißen, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg...man weiß ja nie....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2009)

einmal noch mal jung sein: http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm

oh was bin ich damals bei meiner ersten treppenfahrt gegen eine laterne geknallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (2. Juli 2009)

dein rad hat ja noch die farbe wie "damals "


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juli 2009)

tja, ich erinnere mich halt gerne an die guten alten zeiten.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2009)

als die wirbel noch mehr ausgehalten haben 

mir is langweilig ... 

daumenschiene hab ich nimmer dran ... daumen fühlt sich gut an ... jetz nur noch einigermaßen beweglichkeit erlangen und dann nimmer drauf fallen


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Juli 2009)

Funzt des Video bei euch?

Hier geht des irgendwie nicht... Muss mal daheim gucken liegt wohl an hier...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2009)

glaub das das vid einfach down ist


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2009)

Bei mir gehts auch net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2009)

geht am WE was ?? so leicht bergab müsst schon wieder gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geht am WE was ?? so leicht bergab müsst schon wieder gehen



Mußt mich gestern fast 4h unterstellen um net weggespühlt oder vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.
War wieder mal voll wie immer....bis zum Feierabend tolles Wetter...dann von 14:30 bis 18:15 im Regen verharren....dann schnell zurück zum Auto...und dann wieder schöner Sonnenschein

Und des Gewitter kam echt von einer Minute auf die andere und wollt auch nimmer so schnell weh.

War aber mim Rad nur unterwegs wegen dem langen Zustieg zum Felsen....also zum Klettern.
Aber so auf einem Berggipfel geschützt die Blitze zählen die sich im ganzen Tal verteilen hat schon was.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Juli 2009)

unterkunft ist gebucht, aber um das vorraus zahlen kommen wir irgendwie nicht drum herum. vielleicht haben die ja was geändert, da es zu viele unbezahlte stonierungen gab.
alles weitere per pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Juli 2009)

so wies die Tage immer war solt mer früh starten.
HuiBuh am Berg brauch ich auch nicht


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2009)

Morgen geht bei mit auf jeden Fall mal nix.

Sonntag dann schon eher!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> unterkunft ist gebucht, aber um das vorraus zahlen kommen wir irgendwie nicht drum herum. vielleicht haben die ja was geändert, da es zu viele unbezahlte stonierungen gab.
> alles weitere per pm.


 

was ist an vorauszahlen so schlimm??


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2009)

nix, der jörg an gemosert.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2009)

Jch hab net gemosert.....tssss..........

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2009)

doch, hast du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2009)

Neeeepopeee...

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

So Mahlzeit 

ist für heute irgendwas geplant.....bei dem ein unfiter Fahrtechnik-Krüppel mit fahren kann / darf???


----------



## franzam (5. Juli 2009)

ja, Du lebst auch noch? 
Was schwebt Dir denn so vor?


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Ja ich lebe auch noch 

Also irgend was entspanntes wo es mehr bergab als bergauf geht 

Ne hab keine genaue Vorstellung aber bin eben in den letzten Wochen fast nie zum radln gekommen.....also sowas von unfit.


----------



## franzam (5. Juli 2009)

Mmh, ich hab heut blos kein Auto, müßte also mit dem Bike an den Start rollen
abgesehen davon bin ich auch schon 2 Wochen nix mehr gefahren


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Hm Bus hätt ich ja ..müßt i nur noch ausmisten...oder die TIR Runde mit dem Teufelszeug???


----------



## franzam (5. Juli 2009)

Tir-Rund is halt was zum spielen 
aber mir is wurscht, wies´d magst


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Spielen!!! sehr gut!!!! das hört sich streßfrei an ...und hinterher auf a gepflegtes Eis?!

Wann bist einsatzbereit?


----------



## franzam (5. Juli 2009)

momentan trink ich nochn Kaffe. Na ja, wies Dir passt
Aber Mückenöl ist z.Z. angesagt!


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Kaffeetante  ......bin auch noch am Kaffeeniren.

Denke mal nach dem warmen Frühstück ...so gegen 1330 hundert? 
Bei dir vorm Haus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. Juli 2009)

is Ok:  13.30 Marktplatz Tir


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Jep!!! bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2009)

Bin eben erst aufgestnden...muß nämlich nachts werkeln.
Wass´n des für ne Runde....und was ist der Tir Marktplatz????

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Das ist der große Platz mitten in TIR  wo es Bäume und Wirtschaften gibt 

Zur Runde weiß ich aber auch nix genaues ....laß mich da mal überraschen.

kommst auch??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2009)

Ja, wenn ich des noch gelesen hät dann hät ich auch nur gewußt das ich später losgefahren bin

Des letzte mal (so vor 10 Jahren) wo ich in TIR war sah es auf jedenfall noch anders aus.

Aber auf gut Glück hat ja geklappt und jetzt kenn ich endlich all die Felsen rund um TIR.
Aber ging trotz der net Länge ganz schön an die Supstanz irgendwie

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Juli 2009)

War schon a gute Sache das .....endlich mal normale Leute mit gescheiten Wegen  ned des weichgespülte mit Bergaufschnellfahrer wie in letzter Zeit meistens.

Müßte bald mal neu aufgelegt werden.  Ort fast egal 

Mein Rücken sieht recht bunt aus.....sch... Baum 

PS: du brauchst ein zweites KB auf deinem Moorhuhn...dann kannst mit der Substanz besser Haushalten


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juli 2009)

Was habt a denn wieder getrieben??

Bunte Rücken und Substanzverluste 
Tz tz


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2009)

Habs mal geagt am Sonntag gewagt auf gut Glück die beiden zu finden in unsere wunderschöne Kreisstadt zu fahren
Hat geklappt...zum Glück...und dann gings auf eine Felsenfreeriderunde...
Manch Freeride hat halt manche bewogen die Abrolltechnik einzusetzten....dummerweise hat ich keinen Foto dabei ;(

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2009)

mal ne ganz andere Tour am sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2009)

jetzt wirds aber langsam zu ruhig hier ... wie schauts aus am we? ... geht zur abwechslung mal wieder ne tour?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2009)

Hab die Bedeutung dieses Wortes schon vergessen

Wie schauts denn nächste Woche mit Ötztal aus...tüterüü
Also übernächste meinte ich....


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jetzt wirds aber langsam zu ruhig hier ... wie schauts aus am we? ... geht zur abwechslung mal wieder ne tour?



Da hast recht.

Allso ich hab jetzt mal mitn Jörg Wurmlohpass ausgemacht. Zeit ist noch unbekannt. Jörg muss arbeiten.

Des ist für dich aber sehr ungünstig zum Anfahren oder??


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2009)

wumlohpass is quasi net machbar  das is mit der kirche 3 mal ums dorf
dann auf die koesseine rauf?

ötztal (wo muss man da eigentlich genau hin?) ... nächste wär besser da ich übernächste schon nach PdS fahr...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wumlohpass is quasi net machbar  das is mit der kirche 3 mal ums dorf
> dann auf die koesseine rauf?
> 
> ötztal (wo muss man da eigentlich genau hin?) ... nächste wär besser da ich übernächste schon nach PdS fahr...



Ja, jetzt wo der Popefan im häßlichen Kemnath wohnt ist alles sch.....
Wir wollen eh nur eine normale Runde fahren....bzw. mit Felsen am Ende und so..
Können des ja so machen das der Popefan und ich erst auf die Kösser rauffahren und wir uns um 14:45 am Kössergipfel treffen, dann kannste dich vorher etwas verausgaben bevor es gemütlich wird...tüütüü.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2009)

hmm wetter im moment net schön...

wann fahrt ihr unten los? dann komm ich mitm radl hin 

habs gestern endlich mal aufm kingchair geschafft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2009)

Haben jetzt um 14:00 am Wanderperkplatz Mühlbühl/Wurmlohpass(oben im Wald) ausgemacht

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juli 2009)

@eman

da postfach voll ist:


ja, hatte ich auch vor. helm ist bestellt, ein marushin rsmx ist es geworden. made in japan ist ok, absolut federleicht und mit strassenzulassung. kostet zwar 345â¬ aber das bin ich mir wert, zumal die anderen mir vom design nicht gefallen.

preis fÃ¼r lh ist abgebucht worden, nÃ¤heres ab montag, bin grad im allgÃ¤u


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> 
> da postfach voll ist:
> 
> ...


 

345 euro ... ok ... soviel is mir meine birne net wert 

nen daumenschutz wÃ¤r mir sehr viel wert ... aber sowas geht halt prinzipiell net  ...  also besseren helm kaufen, hÃ¤nde einziehen und voll draufhalten


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2009)

Soooo heut endlich die Okolier- und Bergabfahr-Saison wiedereingeläutet. Hat früh erstmal gar net nach Spaß ausgschaut (8,5 Gräder, Nieselregen), dann war noch der Lift kaputt und es hieß der fährt erst gegen 12. War dann aber gar net mal so schlecht, bis dahin wars wärmer, trockener (von oben) und nochmal trockener (Boden). Super zu fahren, schönes Schlammbad  nachmittags gabs dann am Lift noch ne Mischung aus Stop-and-Go (Mindestabstand der Gondeln zu klein ) und Turbo-Betrieb...wusste gar net wie schnell der Lift fahren kann  und weils so schee woar, morgen nochmal des gleiche!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2009)

fahr evtl auch mal hin und roll nen paar mal runter um mich wieder an den dhler zu gewöhnen  ... 

nächstes WE wer bock nach spicak zu fahrn?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2009)

heut wer irgendwo unterwegs? habt ihr gestern matze überlebt?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Alles überlet 

Ich werd heut mal Klassikrunde in Angriff nehmen.
Hab noch nen Bekannten mit dabei.

Treffen uns um 1300 am Silberhaus !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2009)

Von der Matze runter gabs überdurchschnittlich glatte Steine.....war der totale Eiertanz...eeek.
Haben ann auch noch einen neuen Singletrail auf dem Rückweg erforscht 
Der Stefan hat mir auch seine überlegene Fahrtechnik in meinem neuen Trainingsgebiet gezeigt...habs sogar auf Video und schon mehrfach angeschaut 

Heut bin ih nur kletterisch unterwegs...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Um ein Haar wär ich abgekratzt 

Naja da müss ma schon nochmal hin bei guten Bedingungen. Wobei es an dieser Stelle schon einigermaßen Trocken war aber naja...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2009)

klassikrunde heisst schneeberg okopf? bin noch am überlegen ob tour oder dhler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Ja sowas in der Richtung.

Den den ich dabei hab mit dem bin ich auch noch nie gefahren, ich weiß also nicht ob das alles so geht für ihn aber material stimmt zumindest schon mal. -> Fritzzzz


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Bis dann wa?

Evtl fahr ma aber noch weiter auf den Parkplatz danach. Weil irgendwie besser ich hab nur gedacht Silberhaus findet man besser und dann kann man ja dann noch hinter fahren...


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Juli 2009)

nabend leute 

war heute mal am oko 

hat jemand nen plan wer das mit dem roten t-shirt und army hose war, der bilder geknippst hat?

mfg Reitermaniac


----------



## underfrange (12. Juli 2009)

Hi. Hab zur Zeit Urlaub und wollte mal nachfragen obs am Ochsenkopf n paar schöne Trails gibt die man fahren kann. Am besten auch mal mitm Lift rauf und dann mal nen schönen Trail runter (Nicht die DH Strecke). Und darf man überhaupt den Lift benutzen wenn man die DH Strecke nicht benutzt. 

Danke schon mal.

Gruß


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juli 2009)

@netter Fotograf mit rotem TLD Hoodie am Oko vom 12.07  :

kannst mir mal ne Pm schicken, das ich in ner Woche nicht 1000 sende Bilder durchsuchen muss  nur das ich deinen Nick hab ... thx


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nächstes WE wer bock nach spicak zu fahrn?



wenn ich am we nicht nach dd fahre, ich heute bzw. am donnerstag meine freigabe bekomme und der helm die woche kommt, dann können wir über alles reden. musst dann halt mal mein liftfahrverbot aufheben.
man könnte dann doch auch gleich noch geißkopf mit dran hängen, wenn man schon mal in der gegend ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2009)

Hast wohl dein Liftfahrverbot runtergeschmissen???

Komme des Wochenende Samstag erst um "früh" von der Arbeit heim.
Drum ist Samstag für mich kagge

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2009)

ne ... er muss doch hochtreten 

spicak ... sonntag geht natürlich auch


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, Sonntag hört sich schon besser an.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2009)

.... hmmm


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juli 2009)

bleibt das drin, oder musst irgendwann noch mal unters messer?


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2009)

Das heißt? Gut oder schlecht?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2009)

Das heißt wohl eher er hat mit dem Nagelschußgerät das Holz verfehlt....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2009)

das bleibt drin ... werd aber im herbst schon mal zu  nem anderen doc gehen und fragen ob es net besser beim nächsten sturz wär wenn die schreiben net drin sind 

gut ist das alles so ausschaut wie erwartet ...


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2009)

Dann is ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2009)

hmmh...irgendwie geht der eine Nogl doch ganz durch...merkt man den net wenn man außen draufdrückt???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2009)

das sind schrauben


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2009)

Hmm und vor allem sind ja die Köpf der Nägl ähm Schraubn auch ziemlich in Gelenknähe...


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .... hmmm


Stricken ist einfach nichts für Männer!!! (Das sind doch Stricknadeln oder?)


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm und vor allem sind ja die Köpf der Nägl ähm Schraubn auch ziemlich in Gelenknähe...


 
das täuscht ... die räumlichen verhältnisse sieht man hier gar net


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2009)

hauptsache er kann wieder radl fahren , und gleich wieder in den bikepark 

zitat zu den schrauben, und ob man die rausmachen lassen soll. 
(hab mir doch jahr die schulter machen lassen):

also bei alten leuten lassen wir die ja drin .
(um ihnen die zweite op zu ersparen...)

bei jungen leuten kommen die angeblich raus wenns passt. wg. seltener titan allergie...

habt ihr nicht nen fleigenden doktor ? der soll mal was schreiben dazu ..
(bei mir hats bis jetzt noch nicht gepasst, ma nächsten winter schauen.   )


ausserdem, in meinem alter, da zähl ich eher zu der ersten gruppe


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das sind schrauben



Käse...wer tut denn Schrauben nion sein Nagelschußgerät

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall kann man den Eman jetzt fragen ob er ne Schraube locker hat...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2009)

Der Emän könnte sich gleich mal für den King of Caidom anmelden....da muß man wenigstens die 2000Hms mit dem gleichen Rad rauf und runter fahren

Außerdem soll es im Mittelteil wieder auf der alten Strecke sein und iweder die alte Länge haben.

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2009)

So, bin nach einigen Tagen "relaxen" wieder im Lande.
War sogar mal biken. Neckische Touren gibts in der Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2009)

südtriol ??

hab mir mal wieder was teueres gekauft dessen funktion ich nie testen will


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> südtriol ??
> 
> hab mir mal wieder was teueres gekauft dessen funktion ich nie testen will



Einen Analintruder

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

Was meinste denn wie des Wetter am Sonntag wird???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

@Franzam: Und den Rest bist wohl zurückgelaufen????


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einen Analintruder
> 
> G.


 
oh mann ... wer hat dich so versaut ..

sonntag ... soll ja der deutlich bessere Tag des WEs sein


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenns einen 2 Finger von der Hand abreißt ist es auch besser als 5 Finger....aber beides ist irgendwie ungut.

Hast du nächste Woch zufällig Urlaub?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> südtriol ??
> 
> hab mir mal wieder was teueres gekauft dessen funktion ich nie testen will



einen neck brace?

habe heute meinen helm bekommen und gleich erst mal eine herbe enttäuschung eingesteckt: "made in china"
ich hoffe, dass ich den tauschen kann, zumal das gewicht auch nicht hin kommt. jetzt wird es wahrscheinlich ein "airoh" mit made in italy.

langsam kotzt es mich an, dass alles nur noch aus dem land der aufgehenden sonne kommt, die importeure nicht viel dafür zaheln, aber wir eine menge kohle an die abdrücken sollen.


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2009)

tja, kaum hams ne Freundin schon gehn ihnen nur noch Sauereien durch den Kopf

Zurückgelaufen? ne, GPS zu spät eingeschalten


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2009)

in sachen china werden wir uns alle noch wundern ... leider kapiert mal wieder keiner wie schnell wir in die katastrophe steuern ... genausowenig wie bei der bankenkrise ... staat zahlt und weiter zum nächsten crash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, wenns einen 2 Finger von der Hand abreißt ist es auch besser als 5 Finger....aber beides ist irgendwie ungut.
> 
> Hast du nächste Woch zufällig Urlaub?
> 
> G.


 
urlaub japp ... aber erst ende der woche und da gehts richtung PdS


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> einen neck brace?
> 
> habe heute meinen helm bekommen und gleich erst mal eine herbe enttäuschung eingesteckt: "made in china"
> ich hoffe, dass ich den tauschen kann, zumal das gewicht auch nicht hin kommt. jetzt wird es wahrscheinlich ein "airoh" mit made in italy.
> ...



Apropo Land der aufgehenden Sonne, weißt du eigentlich warum die da drüben immer so grinsen dort, also die Chinesen

@Eman: Pahhh, dann fahr ich halt alleine nach dahin wo ich noch net weiß wo

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub dann fahr ich nach Innsbruck. Des ist net so weit.....

G.


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> urlaub japp ... aber erst ende der woche und da gehts richtung PdS



Jaa jaaa jaaaaa


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

Und wieso grinsen die jetzt immer???


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2009)

Pohhh....und das im Landkreis Wunsiedel







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2009)

na das naturschutzgebiet hört halt mit der schildlinie auf 

evtl ja auch ... Naturschutzgebiet (ausgenommen Timberjackfahrer ...)

was relevantes betroffen dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2009)

Ne, nichts relevantes..
Aber meine Hausheimheizzeitabfahrt läßt zur Zeit keine Zeitmeßabfahrt durch Forstwegzermatschung durch LKW zu
Dabei war ich schon auf 18:07....und mein Ziel war doch nur unter 18 zu schaffen.

Bist du Elchshore gefahren????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2009)

Elchshore ne schon ewig nimmer ... ist das mittlerweile ne Landebahn oder Autobahn?

Samstag sieht das wetter gar net gut aus ... abgesehen davon ... geht am WE was? weiß noch net was ich machen soll

@speedy ... na hast deine Freigabe für Spicak?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2009)

Ne, die Linie exestiert ansich immernoch genauso wie immer......wenn man wußte wo sie war

WoEnd

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juli 2009)

@eman
grundsätzlich ja, soll halt nicht gleich wieder auf den kopf fallen.
zwei, drei problem hab ich dennoch: anderer helm und neck brace muss noch mal mit panzer abgeglichen werden -> mache ich morgen nachmittag (helm wurde sogar zurück gelegt). unsicherheitsfaktor auto: meine hydraulikpumpe macht geräusche (hab zwar noch garantie drauf (ist erst letzte jahr gewechselt worden  ) hab aber noch keine zeit gehabt, mich richtig drum zu kümmern. normal hält das aber schon.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2009)

oh mei


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juli 2009)

WE also ich denk ich würd vielleicht schon was machen. 

Samstag oder/und Sonntag. Aber wettertechnisch ists wohl sehr unsicher...
Wenn du da sein solltest kannst ja mal reinschreiben. Wenn dann könn ma ja malin da allergrößten Not Kugelschubsen machen oder ähnliches...


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

lau wetterbreicht soll es ja heute in spicak aus kannen schütten. lohnt es sich dann morgen überhaupt da hin zu fahren, wenn alles klitschnass ist?

in innsbruck soll morgen die sonne scheinen. der nordkettentrail ist ja wieder offen.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2009)

Brrr  sieht ja gar nicht gut aus für heute!!

Vormittag	bedeckt, ergiebiger Regen
Nachmittag	bedeckt, ergiebiger Regen
Abend	bedeckt, Regen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2009)

so bin in der heimat da ich keinen bock auf regen am geisskopf hatte 

spicak ... keine ahnung ob das lohnt ...

innsbruck hats doch auch geregnet ... nordkette bei nässe is übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2009)

Mhm was treiben wir dann heut?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung ... auf die sonne hoffen


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nordkette bei nässe is übel



langsam wirst du weich...früher war das immer INTERESSANT!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Wetter lohnt sich des net so weit zu fahren
Und Spicak ist da eh ne reine Schlammstrecke

@Speedy: Und wie schauts mit unter der Woche Innsbruck aus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2009)

ich war doch mal im nordpark bei nässe ... und das war damals mehr als interessant 

spicak ... seh das net so dramatisch ...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2009)

Mhm ... langweilig...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm ... langweilig...



Mach halt diese Spiel wo man ein Messer schnell zwischen den Fingern reinsticht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2009)

japp langweilig und sch... wetter ...

aber große kugeln schubsen kann ich noch net mit daumen


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

und nun?

mein helm ist da und auto rennt immer noch wie sau. wo gehts nun morgen hin? wobei wetter überall, bis auf ein zwei orte, ziemlich bescheiden ausschaut. spicak regen, todesnohe wahrscheinlich geschlossen, innsbruck bomben wetter aber weit. mir ist heut noch stainach eingefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

Drer Eman will morgen in der heimischen Gegend rumfahren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

Schneits in Innsbruck oben net??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung, hab nur nach dem wetterbericht geschaut. unter der woche kannst du momentan bei mir knicken. hab zuviel arbeit, die fertig werden muss.

will der eman dann tour fahren oder oko?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> keine ahnung, hab nur nach dem wetterbericht geschaut. unter der woche kannst du momentan bei mir knicken. hab zuviel arbeit, die fertig werden muss.
> 
> will der eman dann tour fahren oder oko?



Hab vorhin mit ihm foniert...und er weiß noch net recht.
Hab des so nur geschrieben weil ich ihn hier mal kurz brauche
Aber wenn er niergens hinfährt dann will er vielleicht okolieren.

G,


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

na gut, dann schau ich später noch mal rein.

@eman
schreib mal, was du morgen treibst. bis 10 uhr morgen früh sollte ich es vielleicht wissen.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2009)

hmm ... wenn ich das wüsste ... würd sehr gern nach spicak ... aber das wetter ist dafür eigentlich ne ecke zu schlecht 

tendiere zu okopf mit dhler ... evtl auch ne kurze tour. Den dhler muss ich aber vor frankreich schon nochmal in bewegung setzen

@jörg ... hab das radl grad extra gewaschen, werd noch ne neue kette ritzel und blätter drauf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

gegen eine tour hab ich nix einzuwenden, hab ja immer die passende übersetzung dabei. sollten wir dann vielleicht nach liftschluss machen oder vor 13 uhr, da mir ja die freeride karte fehlt.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... hab das radl grad extra gewaschen, werd noch ne neue kette ritzel und blätter drauf machen



Guuuuuuuuut *daumen*

Regnet ganz schön runter hier 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2009)

sch... wetter halt ...

werd wohl dann nachmittag am okopf sein denk ich mal


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juli 2009)

interessant: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6142133&postcount=20

möchtest heut vor oko noch eine tour fahren oder nicht? dann pack ich mal meine sachen.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2009)

hab zwar alles dabei ... eher aber nur ne dhlertour 

@jörg ... wie mach mers das du auch zu deinem ansinnen kommst? kommst zum okopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sch... wetter halt ...
> 
> werd wohl dann nachmittag am okopf sein denk ich mal




Vernünftig......sag mal bescheid wegen ausprobieren.....


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab zwar alles dabei ... eher aber nur ne dhlertour
> 
> @jörg ... wie mach mers das du auch zu deinem ansinnen kommst? kommst zum okopf?



verdammt war zu lagsam mim schreiben...


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2009)

M;al überlegen wieme des a besten timen...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juli 2009)

ok, ich pack mal meine sachen und fahr los. bis später, wir telefonieren uns mal zusammen, wenn du jetzt noch nicht ans telefon gehen möchtest.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2009)

ok ... musik war zu laut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. Juli 2009)

oh mei, es knirscht und knackt am ganzen rad. werd wohl mal eine genauere insepktion machen und gleich noch ein paar schwachstellen beseitigen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. Juli 2009)

hihi heute am oko wars schon abartig geil  

da is jemand mit ner kamera rumgelaufen weis jemand wer das war?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei, es knirscht und knackt am ganzen rad. werd wohl mal eine genauere insepktion machen und gleich noch ein paar schwachstellen beseitigen.



Jaja diese virtuellen Hinterbauräder....1000 Lager.....und bewegliche Teile

War am Schneeberg eigentlich trockener wie an manch anderem Tag wo wir oben waren.
Also war schon klatschnaß, aber auch net mehr Wasserlachen wie normal.
Und perfekter Grip auf Steinen und Wurzeln, kaum Unterschied zu trocken
Die erste Schlüsselstelle nach dem Nußhard ist irgendwie kaputt, war heute net so wie normal fahrbar
Und ich mußt mir netmal genörgel wegen den ganzen unebenen Steinen anhören 









G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juli 2009)

die lager knirschen nicht sind doch gedichtet, aber kette usw.

ich find es eigentlich eine frechheit von dir, wenn ich schon mal da bin, dass du mir dein neues spielzeug nicht mal vorstellst.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2009)

....jaja, und dan auf die Kette schieben.

Der eine Kettenspanner schaut echt spannig aus...den müßte man versuchen vorne zu montieren.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juli 2009)

die idee hatte ich noch nicht, könnte man aber mal schauen. wobei es bei mir bestimmt wieder zu eng wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die idee hatte ich noch nicht, könnte man aber mal schauen. wobei es bei mir bestimmt wieder zu eng wird.



Ja, da wären wir wieder bei den vielen Gelenken
Verkaufs Intense wieder und probier mal wie des mir Rohloff geht ....man würd ich des mal gerne ausprobieren...

http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-shova-lt-2008-frame-rahmen.html


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2009)

hmm das shova ... wenn ich net schon sowas ähnliches hätt 

jörg ... da müss mer net hin ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340727&highlight=%F6tztal+freeride


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Juli 2009)

huhu
habts ihr eigentlich für des jahr noch irgendwelche biketrips geplant wo man sich evlt. wieder anschließen kann/darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm das shova ... wenn ich net schon sowas ähnliches hätt
> 
> jörg ... da müss mer net hin ...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340727&highlight=%F6tztal+freeride




Ja, 999 Euronen da tu ich mich auch schon schwer die Finger ruhig zu halten
Weils mir auch grad so gut gefällt.....und ich eben erst mit meinem Izimu vom Katzentrögeltrail zurückkomm (der übriegens nach einem Weltungangsregenschauerinferno nur noch Bachlauf war)....und ich eigentlich nichts anderes mehr fahrn will 
Meinst des ist auch mit Rohloff fahrbar???

Hmmh..die die dort waren scheinen net so wirklich von der Otztalabfahrt begeistert zu sein



@Klabauter: Naja, ein Ort der dises zum Anvisieren war fällt scheinbar schonmal weg.
Ansonsten steht noch nichts fest.....also was wann wo usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> huhu
> habts ihr eigentlich für des jahr noch irgendwelche biketrips geplant wo man sich evlt. wieder anschließen kann/darf?


 
hmm die frage kommt spät ...
sind natürlich wieder in lenzerheide

wenns wetter mitspielt bin ich vielleicht am donnerstag in innsbruck freitag bellwald samstag verbier dann les gets  über pila dann zurück nach lenzerheide  ... leider macht mir das wetter schon arge sorgen

@jörg ... ne 135 nabe im 150 izumi richtig fest bzw überhaupt rein zu bekommen dürft net so einfach sein ... passt ja dann nix mehr (kettenlinie/bremse). zudem bringst sehr viel ungefederte masse hinten rein. keine ahnung wie da der einfach eingelenkerhinterbau drauf reagiert. mit rohloff machst dir evtl das kapputt was dir jetzt am izumi so gefällt. evtl is ja nur die rohloff schuld das dir das switch nimmer so gefällt 

grundsätzlich ists doch auch schön mit weniger federweg zu fahrn. dein rocky ist halt dann doch nimmer ganz stand der technik. du brauchst so nen ~14,5 kg enduro


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2009)

Des für 999Euronen hat doch 180mm Federweg und hat 135mm Hinterbau....drum komm ich doch auf die Idee

@Stefan: Wie ist denn dein Freitagsplan?????

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juli 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns wetter mitspielt bin ich vielleicht am donnerstag in innsbruck freitag bellwald samstag verbier dann les gets  über pila dann zurück nach lenzerheide  ... leider macht mir das wetter schon arge sorgen



wenn du wandern gehen würdest, dann würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, dass du bis lenzerheide durch hälst. 

@klabauter
innsbruck ist auf jeden fall noch mal geplant, das könnte man dann auch mit oberammergau verbinden. vorausgesetzt, es bleibt mal eine woche trocken.
ansonsten könnte man sich noch für caidom begeistern und in bozen läuft ja mittlerweile die ritten-bahn.

@jörg
ich hätte auch schon einen eine idee für einen 150mm hinterbau + rohloff. allerdings muss da ein wenig fleisch um die achsaufnahem sein. kettenlinie bekommt man dann mit einem isis lager bestimmt hin und für die bremse brauch man ja nur spacer. vielleicht werden wir ja auch zur eurobike mit der leichten rohloff überrascht.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des für 999Euronen hat doch 180mm Federweg und hat 135mm Hinterbau....drum komm ich doch auf die Idee
> 
> 
> G.


 
ok ... dachte du meinst den dhler...

was willst mit ner 180 mm maschine? du brauchst wirklich mal was leichtes


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn du wandern gehen würdest, dann würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, dass du bis lenzerheide durch hälst.
> 
> @klabauter
> innsbruck ist auf jeden fall noch mal geplant, das könnte man dann auch mit oberammergau verbinden. vorausgesetzt, es bleibt mal eine woche trocken.
> ansonsten könnte man sich noch für caidom begeistern und in bozen läuft ja mittlerweile die ritten-bahn.


 
japp ... die sache mit in lenzerheide noch leben bereitet mir auch noch kopfzerbrechen 

bozen wär ich auch dabei ... grundsätzlich wär ich überall dabei falls zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2009)

Wir können ja Wetten abschließen ob der Eman in Lenzerheide ankommt

@Klabauter: Evtl. wäre in Lenzerheide noch ein Bett frei....


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juli 2009)

hmn muss ich mich dann fürs rennen in eman derweil umbenennen? 
kaidom fällt auch leider flach für mich....anfang  bis ende september muss ich lernen....
bozen wär aber wieder geil!Innsbruck auch 

@eman: du hast zuviel freizeit  wo du überall in der weltgeschichte rumgurkst


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juli 2009)

@ jörg: Ich hab keine freitagspläne.... 

Ach doch ich muss um 1700 beim Zahnartz sein 
Hör aber vielleicht schon um 12 des arbeiten auf....

Dann könnt ma scha was machen...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2009)

sua-letzte prüfung. wenn ich nix gmacht hätt, hätt ich genausoviel gwusst. zefix

wäi schautsn nöchste woche mounda bis fraida sua aas?
@klabauter: wos lous? frei oder wos


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg: Ich hab keine freitagspläne....
> 
> Ach doch ich muss um 1700 beim Zahnartz sein
> Hör aber vielleicht schon um 12 des arbeiten auf....
> ...




Tu ich mich da jetzt bim Datum verhauen....ist net Freitag Abend Kösseinegeburtstag...oder ist bdes erst nächste Woche.

Hab mir jetzt mal nen 4,5er Akku bestellt...wiegt 2,2 Schokoladen.
Ein Kobl mit Stecker hab ich zuhause...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juli 2009)

Gut da könn ma dann schon was basteln tun

Ist des Kössaine net am Donnerstag??


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Gut da könn ma dann schon was basteln tun
> 
> Ist des Kössaine net am Donnerstag??




Donnerstag????.....kann ich mir net vorstellen !!!!!

G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juli 2009)

Kosseine ist am freitag!


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juli 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> sua-letzte prüfung. wenn ich nix gmacht hätt, hätt ich genausoviel gwusst. zefix
> 
> wäi schautsn nöchste woche mounda bis fraida sua aas?
> @klabauter: wos lous? frei oder wos



ich hätt nächste woche evtl frei,joooaa!


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

hat denn der stefan und der eman die pm von russisch inkasso erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2009)

nein


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

na dann werd ich mal den vollzug anmelden, dass geht auch noch ganz fix vor heut abend!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2009)

Ja die beiden sind net die schnellsten 
Heute waren 3 Garnisionen Bundeswehrler am Oko.....zum Dh-Mountainbiken
Sachen machen die heutzutage.......

@Eman: Hab irgendwie meine Finger net ruhig halten können...mal schaun wenns mit Rohhloff net schön zu fahren geht....dann blablablabla...15,7kg... 

@Dr.Stefan: Haaallllloo...Steeeefaaan...


G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

wenigstens macht einer was gegen die wirtschaftskrise in südafrika


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2009)

Haste dir des Video von dene da unten mal angegukkt...dagegen sind die deutschen Firmen ala (mir fallen 5 auf Anhieb ein) reine Hinterhof Schmuddelbetriebe.
Mal gukkn obs mit dem Gewicht auf der Hinterachse flutscht 
Aber der Rahmen geht einfach so gut zu putzen und braucht ansich null Wartung das ich ihn einfach gut finde ...war aber nur noch schwarz lieferbar.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Juli 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich hätt nächste woche evtl frei,joooaa!



ahh-sehr gut. hmm, dann denken wir mal drüber nach 

@Ohl: was is denn am freitag auf der kösser?

ich glaub ich fahr moang hoam, hier is echt nix anzufangen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen was nächste Woche so geht....bin halt erstmal in der Arbeit....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juli 2009)

so meld mich ab ... wenn also funzt sehen wir uns in lenzerheide


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @Ohl: was is denn am freitag auf der kösser?



der lkw fahrer feiert seinen geburtstag. übernachtung auf der kösser ist gesichert.

@jörg
wobei mir so ein schmuddelbetrieb auch ganz gut gefällt. da ist nämlich alles soooo dirty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2009)

@Eman: Na dann viel Spaß...und ras net so


@Speedy: Ab wann bist du eigentlich weg....fährst du auch schon eher wo hin??


G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2009)

hatte ich vor, wobei ich noch keinen zeitplan habe. evtl. wäre allgäu angesagt, von wo man auch einen abstecher nach innsbruck machen kann. von mir aus könnt ihr da schon mitkommen, unterkunft ist vorhanden und im kleinwalsertal fahren mittlerweile auch lifte, die räder mitnehmen. dann muss man nicht alles hoch strampeln.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja die beiden sind net die schnellsten
> Heute waren 3 Garnisionen Bundeswehrler am Oko.....zum Dh-Mountainbiken
> Sachen machen die heutzutage.......
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg Hallo Jörg.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg Hallo Jörg.



Iusten an Stefan...Iusten an Stefan.....wir haben ein Problem 

Hab morgen übriegens den ganzen Tag Zeit.


G.


----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab übrigens morgen keine Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2009)

Naja...ich hab morgen auch nur 24h Zeit.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Juli 2009)

hmmm, der jörg is wohl niad daheim...?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2009)

Doch, jetzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2009)

so ... da ich heut nochmal inet hab schreib ich nochmal was ...
donnerstag war ich in biel ... achterbahn bis der regen kam (der untergrund dort wird mehr als rutschig)
heut in bellwald (einer der geilsten dh-tracks die ich kenn) und dann am späten nachmittag nochmal aufm kühboden rauf (grossteil mit seilbahn natürlich)

traurig aber wahr ... hab heut den ersten gletscher (im Sommer) aus der nähe gesehen 







Runter gings dann auf ner offiziellen dh-strecke... kann mich net jemals so konstant ewig lang runtergefahrn bin ... 30% durchschnittsgefälle ... dauerbremsen da enger waldtrail ... . die strecke als ganzes baut 900 hm auf 4 km ab


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hatte ich vor, wobei ich noch keinen zeitplan habe. evtl. wäre allgäu angesagt, von wo man auch einen abstecher nach innsbruck machen kann. von mir aus könnt ihr da schon mitkommen, unterkunft ist vorhanden und im kleinwalsertal fahren mittlerweile auch lifte, die räder mitnehmen. dann muss man nicht alles hoch strampeln.


 
wenns der zeitplan noch irgendwann hergeben sollte dieses jahr würd ich auch gern mal im kleinwalsertal radlfahrn


----------



## speedy_j (24. Juli 2009)

dem eman gehts gut, pass bloß weiter auf die auf.

keine sorge, nachdem der sommer ja noch pennt, kommt der goldene herbst. dann schmeißen wir uns da mal die berge runter.
und was heisst hier traurig beim gletscher? sein froh, dass du sowas übrhaupt noch im sommer zu sehen bekommst.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2009)

traurig ... na das es fast 29 jahre gedauert hat bis ich einen gesehen hab

holt in der judendherberge mal bettwäsche für mich mit ... könnt sein das ich relativ spät komm


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2009)

Juhuu....dann können wir bestimmen wo der Emän liegt....wenn er ankommt

900hms...tms auf 4km hat was


G.


----------



## freireiter82 (25. Juli 2009)

tach auch...

suche leute die vom 05.-08 August am ochsenkopf unterwegs sind. Ich selbst werde am 05. gegen Mittag anreisen und Nächtige im Bullheadhouse. Da ich das erste mal dort Biken werde suche ich paar leute die mir bissl die Strecke zeigen, oder diese mit mir erkunden wollen. Und Abends bei nem FAB (FreerideAbschlussBier) den Tag gemütlich ausklingen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meldet euch einfach bei mir, würd mich freuen,

freireiter82


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2009)

Suaa: schäi wars! übrigens ein lustiger radweg vo naisuach hierher...

die woche geht spontan nix zam, ein ausflug richtung kleinwalsertal, allgäu oder sowas in der art? ich muss des fragen, ich wär schliesslich mitfahrer 

dann mach ich mich nochmal auf in den steinwald, nachdem des mit schlafsack hintendroben doch ganz gut geklappt hat!

bis moang früh, guad nacht!


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2009)

Was ist den morgen früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (26. Juli 2009)

servvaasss...bin a endlich wieda in da heimat!
hat morgen wer lust um 9e oda 10e in der früh ne steinwaldrunde zu drehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie haben plötzlich alle frei....wo ich wieder anfange.....für 5Tage.
Hab wieder ein haufen Arbeit vor mir nach Lenzerheide






G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juli 2009)

ein mädchenrad fürn jörg.  

ansonsten sollten wir das mit dem bergabsport nicht mehr so verbissen sehen. auch im flachen kann man seinen spaß haben: 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5570427"]Airik Elstracular Spectacular on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2009)

Ja so ein Trampolin ist schon was feines...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2009)

Genau des hab ich mir a gedacht, und dass die einfach zu viel zeit haben müssen 

Aber ganz lustig 

@ klabauter.

Ich hab die woche Urlaub aber das hier etwas zu spät gelesen.

Wir könnten aber scho mal a Ründchen drehen...
Da staawoldbou ist ja auch daheim...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2009)

@ Jörg: Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhh was ist denn des für ne Durchfallkackebraune Farbe... 

Da ist ja Barbie...blau noch schöner


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2009)

so-wieder da! 
hmmm, ich zwar ziemlich fertig aber wie wärs trotzdem mit heut nachmittag?
also @stefan und @leo


is des niad popelgrün?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2009)

Ahhh.....Grandfelsen.

@Stefan: Des sag ich ihr....dann wirst du getötet


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2009)

genau! hast ja schliesslich du mir gezeigt!

obwohl ich doch nie so wirklich sicher bin, ob ich lebend wieder runter komm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2009)

hmmm-tu ich doch gleich mal für morgen schneeberg/ochsenkopf-tour anmelden. 
kössaine is ja traditionell immer mittwoch abends, soweit ich weiss.
dann mach ich mir heut nen gemütlichen, treib mich vielleicht nur bei ein paar felsen rum...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2009)

Können ja die Woche auch noch eine kleine Felsenrunterfahrsäschen machen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juli 2009)

hui...morgen kann ich leider nicht! aber mittwoch kösseine wäre ich evtl. dabei,wenn das geht


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juli 2009)

@ ohhhl:

Mhm geht heut dann trotzdem was zusammen??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2009)

zitieren is ma jetzt zu stressig...

@jörg: hmmmm?!?! neugierig bin ich ja schon ziemlich, aber...naja, bevor uns langweilig wird...

@klabauter: jap, moang kösseine, seh ich jetzt mal kein problem.

@stefan: ja ich würd schon gern was machen! hast lust auf schneeberg/oko oder in der art? oder was anderes?


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juli 2009)

Ja könn ma schon...

Ich fänds aber ganz gut wenn ma vielleicht schon weng eher los könnten weil ich dann süpäter nachmittag noch was zu tun hätt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2009)

jap-hätt ich sogar auch vorgeschlagen 
des heisst zeit is mir egal bzw. frühestens ab in eineinhalb stunden.

hmmm-treffpunkt? fichtelsee? ach, ich weiss net


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juli 2009)

ähhh änderung änderung änderung....

oder doch erst mittag....


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juli 2009)

Okay dann mach ma mal Treffpunkt 12.12 am Fichtelsee also hinterhalb bei dem Parkplatz vom Schwimmbad wa?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2009)

parkplatz hinter dem parkplatz vom schwimmbad.

alles klar-passt! mach ma so! cool, bis dann!

äh-wir können fei auch später, mir is des wurscht...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juli 2009)

Ja jetzt lass mas mal so stehen. Sollte es noch eine Änderung ergeben schreib ich dir nochmal !

Bis denn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2009)

guad-bis denn!!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juli 2009)

@jörg + stefan

wann wollt íhr nun richtung süden starten?
wie gesagt, ich  bin ab freitag abend im allgäu. wenn ihr da schon lust habt, kommt mit. der steinjunge kann auch mitkommen, muss dann nur schauen, wie er wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Juli 2009)

Wann wollt ihr denn morgen abend an de kösseine?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2009)

@Speedy: ich muß ja Sonntag Nacht noch arbeiten


Genau wann wollt ihr denn morgen auf der Kösser oben sein.
Muß morgen nämlich Autokauftausprobieren machen. Aber wenn ihr eh erst Abend hochfahrt komm ich nämlich evtl. auch rauf...wenns klappt.

Durfte heute eben übers Auto meiner Freundin fahren








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. Juli 2009)

hat dir eigentlich schon mal jemand gesagt, dass du einen dachschaden hast? 

wegen wochenende weiß ich dann bescheid.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2009)

Ständig...ist aber in dem Fall net mein Dachschaden

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2009)

ähh-is des gut ausgegangen? du bist doch mitm hinterrad nochmal auf der motorhaube aufgedotzt? und überhaupt, was is hier eigentlich los? ich glaub ich brenn 

@speedy: danke für des angebot! aber ich schätz des krieg ich alles nicht so richtig unter einen hut, müsst ja am sonntag wieder zurück nach würzcastle.

@leo und jörg: ähh-ja wie abends? ich mein da andi und da peter treffen sich traditionell um halb sieben, aber des is scho gscheit spät. 
ich denk dass mir früher foahn, oder? obwohl ich grad noch überleg ob ichs schaff, anschliessend nochmal auf a seidl hochzukurbeln... 
mir is wurscht-leo sag was!


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Juli 2009)

ich schmeiss ezt mal 3e oda 4e "abends" nei!

@jörg: hastes a scho mal andersrum probiert?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

Bei mir geht des Video net 

Hab heut nur bis 4 Zeit und dann erst wieder ab 8... 

Wird also wohl nix bei mir heut...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2009)

o leck-jetzt hab ich aber verpennt. neun. da brauch ich auch nimmer aufstehn...

hmm,hmmm-mir is mal wieder egal, hauptsache nicht in den nächsten zwei stunden. drei/vier kömma schon machen, is halt ohne stefan...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

ja ohne mich


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2009)

@stefan: müssma aber fei mindestens noch eine klassik-oko/schneeberg runde machen freitag oder samstag. oder donnerstag!!

@jörg: wie bist denn du gegen wochenende arbeitstechnisch eingespannt?
vielleicht geht ja mehr zam?


...hab mich übrigens wohl geirrt mit den traumpreisen für die schläuche. des war einmal.
und du hattest recht, stefan-es ist kronau!


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

Japp müss ma machen.

Ich hab morgen ziemlich gut Zeit. Wetter passt auch denk ich...

Schläche wären nach wie vor hier halt recht günstig
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p683_Schlauch-MTB.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2009)

dann wirds wieder was zwischen und beiden @ otte 

aber diesmal ohne die hand-brech-abfahrt!!
oehmn...ja...3uhr oda 4uhr oda wann willst du denn?
@stefan: ich schuld dir noch n schlauch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2009)

ich würd jetzt fast schon drei uhr vorschlagen. dann hamma genügend zeit.
machen wir mak-forsthaus?


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2009)

wie kommstn du hin? kann dich auch mitnehmen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2009)

ja, mal so gsagt-könntest eigentlich 
wär eigentlich  a schmarrn, wenn ma beide da hin fahrn...
cool, kommst mich abholen? wär spitze!


----------



## Azonic-76 (29. Juli 2009)

Hy, ich wollt mal nachfragen ob jemand von euch weis wo ich für meine Totem-Gabel eine Tauschfeder (extra-hart) schnellstmöglich herbekomme?
Hab nämlich beim Fabry eine bestellt - mitte Mai - und bis jetzt nix bekommen  ;Bike-Station in Waldsassen ham auch bloss dumm rumgschwätzt....hab etza keine Ahnung wo noch auf die schnelle.....


Gruß, Azonic


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2009)

@steinwaldjunge! bin um 3 bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @steinwaldjunge! bin um 3 bei dir!



perfekt 

*frifrafreu*


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ähh-is des gut ausgegangen? du bist doch mitm hinterrad nochmal auf der motorhaube aufgedotzt?



Ne, des war schon so gewollt...nimmt die Flatdropaufklatschenergie weg....so ne weiche Motorhaube

Bin Sonntag am Abend eingespannt, arbeitstechnisch...und wenn sonnst was geht bei mir sag ich logischeweise bescheid

Hier Stefan, damitstes auch noch siehst



G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2009)

Äh wer sitzt denn da drin


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

Danke Jörg


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2009)

so servus!
seid ihr eigentlich gestern in die dunkelheit geraten?
wir warn uns niad sicher wie schnell wir sind, und sind dann los. hättma aber noch a halbe stund aushalten können...

is heut was oder is heut allgemeiner pause-tag?

könnt samstags ne große alle-sind-dabei-tour zusammengehn?

weil sonntag bin ich auch wieder weg, aber des passt ja, wenn da jörg da auch arbeiten muss..


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2009)

Werd heute nur ein kleines Ründchen mit der Freundin drehen

Nächste Woche bin ich ja net da, drum weiß ich noch net was des Wochenende so ist...und so

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

Samstag klingt gut. 

Heute würd ich schon was machen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht was. Wenn gar nix geht würd ich alleine mal in Richtung Bayreuther Land fahren und dort weng was gucken... 
Hab da aber noch keinen speziellen Plan...

Ansonsten: Großes ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2009)

Großes?

Bayreuther Land? 

naja, ich will auch nicht dumm rumsitzen... ich würd schon was mitmachen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2009)

Dafür werd ich heut beim Zrenner um 3:15 nen Kaffee trinken ...ha

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

Mhm ja nur was?

Oder wir gucken dass wir a um 3.15 beim zrenner sind  ?

Und dann Steinwald klassisch... mehr oder weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2009)

sorry-war as mitagessen dazwischen

ja-kömma gern machen! warum niad. also guad-treffpunkt wo und wann?


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

Mhm alle mal raten wo das ist


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

oh etwas groß... sorry


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2009)

seh ich schon immer so bescheuert aus? wieso sagt mir das keiner!! 

...und wie ich schon vermutet hab, irgendeiner hat wirklich noch seine ernte eingfahrn. und genau da bin ich dann hängen geblieben. ich glaub ich bin heut krank...

ne, ne, die größe passt schon (nicht die technik), weil so hat mich auch gestern der anblick erschlagen


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt, des muss man scho groß darstellen!!! :argh:

Oh je immer diese "Erntedankfeste" 

Laaaaaangweilig....


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2009)

Auf jedenfall Steinwald (wegen dem grünen Pfeil) direkt nach dem Vogelfelsen wos dann flacher wird??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

Ja genau... 

haben da voll die Autobahn durch gebaut...

Ich frag mich echt was des schon wieder soll


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2009)

Na ja so wies es letzte mal war, wars auch nichts. Aber deswegen gleich nen Highway durchmachen


Kann mal vielleicht daneben nen Trail machen?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Na ja so wies es letzte mal war, wars auch nichts. Aber deswegen gleich nen Highway durchmachen
> 
> 
> Kann mal vielleicht daneben nen Trail machen?



Ne, der Trail exestiert schon noch....die Autobahn schein den Trail zu queren.

@Stefan: Vielleicht können wir ja dann ab jetzt immer hier schon nach Neusorg fahren....hmmmh....ahhhhh.....vergiß das Letzte, du mußt ja nach Kemnath jetzt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

Ja der quert...

Mhm wie sieht es denn jetzt morgen aus für unseren viele-Leute-Tour?

Wer hat morgen Zeit? Hand hoch...


----------



## Klabauterman (31. Juli 2009)

*hand unterm tisch* ich werd leider ausfallen 

@foto: da bin ich die woche auch drüber gerumpelt... aufn weg zum parkplatz nach grötschenreuth oda?


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

Tz Tz Tz.

Sonst niemand???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2009)

@klabauter: hmmm-wir haben ne spur verfolgt-könnt also deine gwesen sein

@stefan: naja-ich bin dabei 
...aber das wussten wir ja schon...


also los!!! auf, jungs!!

@kiste: wie siehts denn bei dir aus morgen? kannst dich mit anschließen?


----------



## franzam (1. August 2009)

Wann wollt Ihr fahren? Sollte um 17:00 schon wieder in SAD sein.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

hmmm, hmm-von mir aus prinzipiell egal. ich hab nur erst ab 12:00 a fahrzeug. es sei denn jemand nimmt mich mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Mhm das ganze ist ja schon wieder schwieriger als ich dachte...

Wo wollen wir denn überhaupt fahren? 
Und Treffzeit.... mhm wenn ma jetzt so 1215-1230 machen... weiß nicht wie des dann mit SAD klappt?

mhm bei mir kommt jetzt noch erschwerend hinzu dass ich jetzt auch noch wo hin muss und kein I-net mehr hab. 

versucht mal was aus zu machen und mir ne sms zu schreiben. Bevor ich fahr schau ich aber nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

hmm-is eigentlich sonst noch wer online?
jörg fällt wohl auch weg, sonst hätt er sich schon gemeldet...

tour?-hmmm, hatte eigentlich klassik-schneeberg-oko-boxgraben-runde vor.
oder was gaanz was anderes, da bin ich aber der falsche planer
den rest hatten wir di ewoche ja schon...


schwierig, schwierig.
ruf ich mal den andi an...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

*******-nicht erreichbar...zefix

muss mal schnell zum lagerhaus...


----------



## franzam (1. August 2009)

Bei mir wirds heut doch nix, irgendwie hab ich z.Z. Zeitmangel


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

bin jetzt doch nochmal online.

Also wenn ma jetzt nach hinten raus keinen Stress haben würde ich vielleicht lieber etwas später fahren... so gegen 1400 oder so.

ich hätt jetzt einfach mal gesagt klassikrunde wär o.k. 
was mir als "ganz was anderes" noch einfallen würde ist die richtung epperer bc aber da sind meine Ortskenntnisse auch eher beschränkt....


----------



## Klabauterman (1. August 2009)

lalala...morgen würd ich evtl. mitfahren,wenn was zamgeht


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2009)

....


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2009)

Juhhhuuuuuuuu....geschafft...(1000 Juhusmilies)....(1000 Überschlagsmilies)

Beitrag 5000


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Doppelpost und damit leider absolut nicht verwertbar... Somit hab ich den 5000 Beitrag !!! JUHU


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Fahr lieber heut mit... !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

Jörg, ich habs gewusst, zefix ich habs gewusst. ich wusste dass du mindestens online sein musst, weil der 5000er fällig ist!
aaaaahhhh!!!
aber leider ungültig weil Doppelpost!!!

fahr doch mit!!büdde,büdde...!!

guad-ich bin dann auch für später, dan kann ich noch was essen.

epperer klingt scho guad-aber null ahnung ebenso.
aber wenn ma keine zeitnot haben, kömma ja noch a abenteuerrunde draus machen...


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> guad-ich bin dann auch für später, dan kann ich noch was essen.
> 
> .




Ja ich auch... 

wobei ich wie schon gesagt mich am epperer auch nicht so aus kenn.

Trail-mäßig kenn ich da gar nix und ich weiß auch nicht ob es da was gibt was sich lohnt...

aber du kannst ja mal zu mir kommen dann könn ma auxh zu 2. weiter fahren oder so???

Sonst noch ideen???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

das revier um supah, also quasi zwischen warmensteinach und weidenberg? keine ahnung, höhenlinien schauen ganz guad as...

ja, kömma so machen, dann komm ich so bis zwei zu dir?
schickst du mir ne pm wo ich hin muss? kemmath is ja niad so groß


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

okee bis dann


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

find ich, wenn net ruf ich an!! 
bis dann!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. August 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @klabauter: hmmm-wir haben ne spur verfolgt-könnt also deine gwesen sein
> 
> 
> @kiste: wie siehts denn bei dir aus morgen? kannst dich mit anschließen?



Wenn der eine Reifen ein BB und der andere ein iIRC war ...dann bist hinter meiner Spur nachgefahren.

Ja würde ich gerne .....nur wo muß i hin???

14 Uhr beim Stefan ??? Kemnath ?? Ä - gypten ???


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Ä gypten???


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2009)

An alle schlechten Verlierer:
GEWONNEN GEWONNEN....5000er Beitrag....GEWONNEN GEWONNEN 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Ja ja.... 

Wärst lieber mit gefahren heut. War ne super tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2009)

Naja zugegebenermasen wars ne recht komische runde






Und es waren laut GPS fast 900 hms aber GPS übertreibt wohl immer etwas...


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. August 2009)

Ne das GPS untertreibt...das waren mindestens 3685 HM

Zumindest laut Wadometer

Und ab der Wirtschaft wars echt ned schlecht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2009)

jap-seh ich auch so!!
möcht ich trotz allemnicht verpasst haben, den tag heut! 
hehehe
aber ich hab mich scho mal gsünder gfühlt...achz


----------



## Klabauterman (1. August 2009)

was geht nun morgen?


----------



## franzam (2. August 2009)

hab erst ab ca 15:30 Zeit! Dann gerne


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

Muß heut noch in die Arbeit *heulsmilie*
Werd nur ein wenig klettern.

@Stefan: Wann willste denn morgen mal vorbeikommen zum einladen ...Navi ist da

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2009)

Ich hätt jetzt klassisch um 1800 gesagt. Geht des bei dir???

Ansonsten mach ich heut a nix. -> Zwangspause!


----------



## Klabauterman (2. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> hab erst ab ca 15:30 Zeit! Dann gerne



hm...das mir leider zu spät  naja werd ezt in weiden ne runde drehen....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetzt klassisch um 1800 gesagt. Geht des bei dir???
> 
> Ansonsten mach ich heut a nix. -> Zwangspause!



18Uhr ist zuuuuu späääääät.....da muß ich schon lang in Mak sein.....oder bist du morgen noch werkeln und eh schon in Mak??????????????

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. August 2009)

@jörg + stefan

wann wollt ihr denn in der schweiz aufschlagen und was machen wir am dienstag noch?
eman kommt ja eh erst abends.
hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand einen sattel und einen 216mm dämpfer daheim rum liegen? wenn ja, dann bitte mit einpacken. das sind die einzigen ersatzteile die ich momentan nicht parat habe.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg + stefan
> 
> wann wollt ihr denn in der schweiz aufschlagen und was machen wir am dienstag noch?
> eman kommt ja eh erst abends.
> hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand einen sattel und einen 216mm dämpfer daheim rum liegen? wenn ja, dann bitte mit einpacken. das sind die einzigen ersatzteile die ich momentan nicht parat habe.



Werden wohl so um 1nse 2e einschlagen....ist aber noch irgendwie offen.
Was willste denn fürnen Sattel?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2009)

216 Dämpfer hab ich in meinen 2 Rädern drin. Das heißt da könnt ma dann schon was basteln wenns defekte gibt...

@ Jörg nee bin net werkeln. Kann auch um 1500 schon kommen oder wanns dir halt passt.


1-2 einschlagen... Mhm wann woll mer denn dann los fahren? 
Hast dich schon in die Bedienung deines NEUEN Navis eingelesen oder gehts nach dem Prinzip jetzt schau ma mal dann sehn was schon.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 216 Dämpfer hab ich in meinen 2 Rädern drin. Das heißt da könnt ma dann schon was basteln wenns defekte gibt...
> 
> @ Jörg nee bin net werkeln. Kann auch um 1500 schon kommen oder wanns dir halt passt.
> 
> ...




Hab heut mein Navi schonmal ausprobiert....von Mak nach Pfabn....wollt mich einmal auf der Rennstrecke in der Kurve beim Parkplatz durch den Wald schicken und dann in Wäldern ne Schotterwegabkürzung machen

Kannste um 14Uhr bei mir sein?????

Losfahren....würd sagen so 7me +/-.....aber könnmer ja mrgen noch ausmachen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2009)

1400 geht klar...

Du musst die schnellste Route auswählen, net die kürzeste... und Automudus nehmen, net Fahrrad oder Flugzeugmodus


----------



## speedy_j (2. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was willste denn fürnen Sattel?
> G.



irgendwas leichtes und nix globiges. zur not tut es aber alles. hab meinen heute in todesnohe ein wenig in mitleidenschaft gezogen. ist nur für den fall, dass er bricht oder die decke völlig aufreisst.

ok, dann fahr ich auch nicht so früh aus dem allgäu weg, vorausgesetzt ich bekomm mein auto morgen wieder. ansonsten muss ich auch dienstag durchfahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

@Stefan: Achso

@Geschwindi: Hätte nen nagelneuen 135g slr für teuer Geld und nen nagelneuen Sella Italia 189g Dingsbums für billig Geld....wobei der Erstgenannte natürlich auch ein absolutes Schnäppchen wäre

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. August 2009)

135 gr, wäre aber eine Ausnahme


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> 135 gr, wäre aber eine Ausnahme



Steht aber drauf auf dem Ding....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. August 2009)

da hättet ihr scho mal bei mir vorbei schaun können.....hätte auch n Mineralwasser gehabt


----------



## speedy_j (2. August 2009)

@jörg
pack beide ein. knallharte preisverhandlungen führen wir dann beim abendlichen geselligkeitssport.

die 135g stehen bei mir auch drauf, aber drin sind 152g


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> pack beide ein. knallharte preisverhandlungen führen wir dann beim abendlichen geselligkeitssport.
> 
> die 135g stehen bei mir auch drauf, aber drin sind 152g



Dann werd ich des wohl nommal nachwiege.

Du könntest aber morgen früh mich nommal drann erinnern das ich des tun soll was ich tun soll...net das ichs vergess im ganzen Gepäckwahn...tüdrüüü.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. August 2009)

ich versuche es, hab ja selbst noch den gepäckwahn vor mir.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. August 2009)

@supah tschiii:  hamma scho fast vorghabt-aber wurden dann auf der gänskopfalm zuerst von der geselligkeit und dann von i-wüll-nur-no-hamm-einstellung überrumpelt 

zeih doch da mal vom hohberg nen trail runter, jetzt wosd zeit hast. möglichkeiten gibts da doch ohne ende-nur nichts existierendes.

@ohl: na dann wünsch ich euch heut scho mal viiiiiel, viiiiel spaß da unten!!!
und stefan: pass auf dich auf!


----------



## LB Stefan (4. August 2009)

So, sind dann mal weg....


----------



## Klabauterman (4. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So, sind dann mal weg....







ich will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (5. August 2009)

Fertig !!!!! 

Erstes Fritzz mit Rohloff 










Sau geil das


----------



## Klabauterman (5. August 2009)

und wann geh ma fahren,kiste ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. August 2009)

@kiste:

des glaub ich jetzt niad!! was isn jetzt passiert??
da hast doch am wochenend noch träumt davon, oder?

ou mann


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. August 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @kiste:
> 
> des glaub ich jetzt niad!! was isn jetzt passiert??
> da hast doch am wochenend noch träumt davon, oder?
> ...



Ja die ist mir am Sonntag morgen vor die Linse gesprungen und dann hab i gleich zugeschlagen 




Klabauterman schrieb:


> und wann geh ma fahren,kiste ?



Sonntag -Samstag evtl. gegen Abend??

Problem  ich brauch noch ein anderes Kettenblatt ....hatt einer eins??
Sollte zwischen 38 - 42 Zähnchen haben ....wär schon super.

Und a Kettenführung ....bräucht i a noch.


Aber fahren geht schon mal.....also Stawold / Klabauter...wann???


----------



## Klabauterman (7. August 2009)

der seinwald ist leider scho wieder in würzburg (sofern ich richtig informiert bin)!
aber samstag oder sonntag könnte funktionieren,wobei ich eher mal sonntag anpeilen würde,aber näheres kann ich morgen bescheid geben!  
ein großen kettenblatt könnte ich noch haben... aber wieviele zähne weiss ich net  ist halt n großes!


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. August 2009)

Ja Sonntag Abend wär gut....

Hab jetzt a 42ér Blatt drauf und werd das dann gleich mal im Stawold testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (7. August 2009)

wennste willst kannste a mal wieda nach weiden kommen


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. August 2009)

wieder was neues gebaut ?! 

Werd jetzt mal mit dem Sohnemann in den Stawold fahrn.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. August 2009)

*16.00 Waldnaabrunde​*


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> *16.00 Waldnaabrunde​*



AHHHH ned so Laut


----------



## Klabauterman (8. August 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> AHHHH ned so Laut



wieso? sind ja eh alle auf der lenzerheide 
 wir haben sozusagen sturmfrei


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2009)

Hm stimmt auch wieder 

werd mal an Spezl fragen ob er a mit mag......oder willst die Freeride Runde fahren???


----------



## Klabauterman (8. August 2009)

ich kenn überhaupt keine runde im waldnaabtal !das einzige was ich kenn ist der weg zwischen windischeschenbach und falkenbach 
aber freeride hört sich eigentlich gut an


----------



## Klabauterman (9. August 2009)

Auf ein neues:

*Steinwald 16.00*​


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. August 2009)

Ja geht doch 

jetzt hab ich erst das Hörgerät suchen müssen

Also zu 99,8 % klappt das bei mir.
die 0,02% sind Restrisiko für z.B. Beinbruch beim Rasieren


----------



## Klabauterman (9. August 2009)

wonderbra! bei mir klappts zu 100%! rasier mich heute nämlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (9. August 2009)

Na auch gut...dann lass ich das auch mal und wir sehen beide aus wie Sandler 

Fahren wir beide wieder alleine oder hat noch jemend Lust mitzufahren??

Franzam? Max? andere? anderer?


----------



## Klabauterman (9. August 2009)

hui...war schön 
nur den rückweg...da musset dir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. August 2009)

Werd morgen Nacht a paar Sprünge in die Forstautobahn schaufeln  jetzt zufrieden?? 
Oder wir nehmen nächstes mal wieder den eigentlich einzigen richtigen Weg nach unten


----------



## Klabauterman (9. August 2009)

hmn..wenn du noch 1-2 drops reinschaufelst und paar northshores dazu baust,wärs perfekt!falls du hilfe brauchst sag bescheid!
ansonsten fahr ma lieber wieder den klassikweg


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. August 2009)

AH ja...... ich hab doch keine Zeit ....also ausgmacht...Klassikweg!!


----------



## Klabauterman (9. August 2009)

hmn...genau und nächstes we eine runde spizak!

ps: wenn wir uns anstrengen bringen wir diese seite nur mit unserem geistigen geblubbere voll!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2009)

so wieder da ... 

keine sturmfreie bude mehr hier


----------



## Klabauterman (10. August 2009)

wie wars?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2009)

Schön

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. August 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## speedy_j (10. August 2009)

schön und defektreich.

der stefan ist auf einem offiziellen foto:

http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/607/index.html

das vierte!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2009)

Sagen wir mal es ist immer schön da oben zu stehen mit dem Ziel nach unten.







Typisch Stefan....diese Bilderposer


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (10. August 2009)

tzz...nächstes jahr komm ich mit 

hat die woche wer lust n bissl fahren zu gehn?am wochenende oder unter der woche mal nach spizak zu fahren?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. August 2009)

Danke Speedy.

Ja irgendwie bin ich immer gut dabei bei den Bildern


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2009)

so, das erste helmkameravideo ist auf youtube online. der fährt teilweise schon schöne kampflinien.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpIU8jXS33M"]YouTube - Trek Bike Attack 2009 Lenzerheide Helmcam[/ame]


edit: die fotos auf sportograf sind auch online. find sie allerdings nicht so berauschend und 8 teuros ein wenig unangemessen für ein bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2009)

Hab ich auch schon geguckt...

Ist aber gaaaaanz weit hinten los gefahren...
warscheinlich rosa Gruppe 
Ich frag mich nur was er fürn Defekt hatte???


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2009)

Ja und es sind nur Bilder vom Quali.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. August 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> :hat die woche wer lust n bissl fahren zu gehn?am wochenende oder unter der woche mal nach spizak zu fahren?




kennt wer n shop wos günstig vernünftige handschuhe gibt?


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> kennt wer n shop wos günstig vernünftige handschuhe gibt?



ich glaube vernüftige handschuhe gibt es nicht mehr. bei mir gehen jedenfalls alle nach und nach kaputt und ich bin nur noch am nähen. meine ersten handschuhe von ebay haben am längsten gehalten aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass die handschuhhersteller annehmen, dass der konsumierende biker nicht mehr stürzt.




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was er fürn Defekt hatte???



sieht doch so aus, als ob er sich einen klassischen kettenklemmer zugezogen hat.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. August 2009)

hmn...meine letzten handschuhe habe 2,5jahre gehalten!dirtpaw von fox  bin aber damit a nie voll auf die fresse gefolgen


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2009)

ja ja, reitet noch alle auf meine flugfähigkeiten drauf rum.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ja ja, reitet noch alle auf meine flugfähigkeiten drauf rum.



hehe so wars ezt net mal gemeint 
was fahrt ihr denn so für handschuhe?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2009)

man muss nur mehrere Handschuhe haben, dann hat man keinen überblick wie lang sie eigentlich halten ...

mein erfahrungswert ... halbe saison


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. August 2009)

Hi Ihr Lanzerrider warum find ich nur den Sporta und den Phil in der Rangliste???

Und Respekt nur 81 sind noch schneller als da Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2009)

ich: kette beim quali runter gesprungen -> ewig viel zeit verloren damit keine lust gehabt im rennen auf rille zu fahren und bei einem überholmanöver zu überziehen und mich wieder flach zu legen. brauch noch ein wenig zeit, um die letzte verletzung aus meinen kopf zu verbannen.

eman: platten beim quali und um min. 500 plätze nach hinten gerutscht. motivation dahin.

jörg: original ton "das rennen ist am samstag!" -> immerhin bester fahrer aus polen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2009)

Des war in Wirklichkeit so:

Eman...klar Platten....um 656 Plätz nach hinten gerutscht

Speedy...kein Sorglosbike...jeden Tag was anderes kaputt

Stefan...alles nach Plan

Ich...Rennen ist eh nur Samstag....bester Pole....11ter Deutscher....62er Internationaler.....und der einzige von uns der in der Woche keinen Platten hatte oder den es nicht überschlagen hat.....oder der auf Fahrt einen Deffekt reparieren mußte
Wobei ich eh nur mitgefahren bin um meine Helmcam zu testen

G.


----------



## Messerharry (12. August 2009)

Hi Jörch und der Rest der Lettie´s.
Und wo sind deine Helmcamfilme

Hatte dieses Jahr kein Bock auf Gedränge am Berg und andere Prioritäten (Supermoto)

Ich bin vom 24.8.- 2.9. wieder bei euch droben
schaut mal daß alle verletzungsfrei sind und was zam geht


----------



## Klabauterman (12. August 2009)

hmn...naja...vielleicht habtsa ja nächstes jahr wieder mehr glück!

@kiste&all: samstag oder sonntag spizak?


----------



## schotti65 (12. August 2009)

@Lettenbrüder:
Tach, die Herren. Ich bin der mit der Plauderei über Rohloff und Sattelstützen in der JH Valbella nach der TBA.
Würdet ihr einem hiermit höflich fragenden Berliner mal bei Euch den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen?
Falls ja; ich bin am Samstag 22.8. in Thüringen und würde gerne nach vorne/hinten zwecks Radfahren Fichtelgebirge verlängern. 
Ich könnte: Do 20.8. / Fr. 21.8. (bis 15:00) / So 23.8.
Gruss
schotti


----------



## LB Stefan (12. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> man muss nur mehrere Handschuhe haben, dann hat man keinen überblick wie lang sie eigentlich halten ...
> 
> mein erfahrungswert ... halbe saison



Stimmt, das handhabe ich mittlerweile auch so 

Und zur TBA das war in Wirklichkeit so...

Eman...klar Platten....um 656 Plätz nach hinten gerutscht 

Speedy...kein Sorglosbike...jeden Tag was anderes kaputt 


Jörg...Rennen ist eh nur Samstag.... Sonntag kleines Faultier-Jörg  

Ich... Mhm keiner fährt mit Rennen dann fahr ich halt auch nicht mit. Mhm um 11.00 Uhr dann doch noch entschieden mit zu fahren... Dann natürlich theoretisch fast 100 Startplätze nach hinten gerutscht und als 150. starten müssen (was angesichts meiner Quali-Platzierung fair gewesen ist aber andererseits hätte man das System ja ausnutzen müssen wo nur geht) 
Also dann doch Rennen mitgefahren und für des alles war ich gut zufrieden. Ich bin sogar nur gut 3 min hinter BOBBY ROOT    und nätürlich vor der 1. Frau im Ziel gewesen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. August 2009)

die jungs sind wieder da, die jungs sind wieder da!!!! 


...und ich bin weg...pooohh


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> die jungs sind wieder da, die jungs sind wieder da!!!!
> 
> 
> ...und ich bin weg...pooohh


 
na warum bleibst denn net da 

@stefan .. wie zum teufel kommst auf die zahl 656 ??


----------



## Klabauterman (12. August 2009)

werd morgen ab 11 am okopf sein...mag nu wer?


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des war in Wirklichkeit so:
> 
> Eman...klar Platten....um 656 Plätz nach hinten gerutscht
> 
> ...




Und beim Jörg merkt man eben die Reife und Gelassenheit des Alters 

Also nächstes Jahr möcht ich da aber unbedingt mal hin.....die Videos sind schon verlockend


@Klabauter:
WE ist gelaufen ....Sa arbeiten und So Geburtstag vom Schwagerer.....höchstens noch abends...evtl.
Je nach dem was eer für a Bier daham hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2009)

@Messerhary und Schotti65: So viele Tage kann man natürlich net vorausplanen......aber einfach kurz davor nommal reinnschaunschreiben....wäre dochj gelacht wenn nichts zusammengeht




> Jörg...Rennen ist eh nur Samstag.... Sonntag kleines Faultier-Jörg



Blablabla.....einmal schnell den Berg runterhuschen und dann schon aufhören mit dem Radeln....tssstsss.....die Fleißigen waren am Wasserfallweg und dann nommal auf der Alp Sanaspans + neue Abfahrt.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Und beim Jörg merkt man eben die Reife und Gelassenheit des Alters
> 
> Also nächstes Jahr möcht ich da aber unbedingt mal hin.....die Videos sind schon verlockend




Zu Ersterem.....GENAU

Zu Zweiterem.....hab schon einen neuen Plan fürs nächste mal


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (12. August 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @Klabauter:
> WE ist gelaufen ....Sa arbeiten und So Geburtstag vom Schwagerer.....höchstens noch abends...evtl.
> Je nach dem was eer für a Bier daham hat




hm....schade!hat denn wer anders lust?


----------



## schotti65 (12. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Messerhary und Schotti65: So viele Tage kann man natürlich net vorausplanen......aber einfach kurz davor nommal reinnschaunschreiben....wäre dochj gelacht wenn nichts zusammengeht
> ...
> 
> die Fleißigen waren am Wasserfallweg und dann nommal auf der Alp Sanaspans + neue Abfahrt.



Mach ich, prima.

Wir ham übrigens eine Tour gemacht Wasserfallweg > zur Furcletta hochtragen > runter nach Arosa. War für mich einer der geilsten/längsten/flowigsten Abfahrten seit langem.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2009)

spicak ... sonntag theoretisch ... hab aber im moment kein federwegsbike da gabel zum service muss  ... muss erst die 888 einbauen

@schotti65 ... wennst net aus Berlin wärst würd sicher wer mitfahrn  ... die fichtlgebirgserfahrung hat gezeigt das von da oben zumindest die deppertsten wanderer herkommen


----------



## Klabauterman (13. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> spicak ... sonntag theoretisch ... hab aber im moment kein federwegsbike da gabel zum service muss  ... muss erst die 888 einbauen




würde sich gut anhören  baus mal ein!!
hast du die gabel kaputt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (13. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wir ham übrigens eine Tour gemacht Wasserfallweg > zur Furcletta hochtragen > runter nach Arosa. War für mich einer der geilsten/längsten/flowigsten Abfahrten seit langem.



Des is doch der, der dem eman letztes Jahr zu einfach war....

Ich fand den auch richtig geil 

Hoffentlich klappts nächstes Jahr wieder....


----------



## schotti65 (13. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @schotti65 ... wennst net aus Berlin wärst würd sicher wer mitfahrn  ... die fichtlgebirgserfahrung hat gezeigt das von da oben zumindest die deppertsten wanderer herkommen



Mehr als Mühe geben kann man sich nicht. Ich frag kurz vorher nochmal an, und wenn nicht dann eben nicht.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. August 2009)

nicht so ernst nehmen was der schreibt


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2009)

@ eman keine Ahnung ich hab des nur vom Jörg kopiert...

@ klabauter: wir müssen irgendwie alle arbeiten 

@ jörg: deine Pläne enden meißt in was teuflischem 

@ Schotti. Kein Thema schreib einfach rein, an WE geht meißtens was zusammen  

@jörg zum 2. Des bisschen Alpsannaspans schafft doch jedes Murmeltier


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Mehr als Mühe geben kann man sich nicht. Ich frag kurz vorher nochmal an, und wenn nicht dann eben nicht.


 
Jau frag auch mal woanders  ... M.R. und ich werden morgen mal ne Runde CCFreeriden am Okopf. 
(Plan: nach Fleckl und dann rüber zur Kösseine und dann wieder zurück, ich hoffe das wird zwischendrin nicht zu langweilig).


----------



## schotti65 (13. August 2009)

Ach, schau mal einer an, der Hr. Ex alter ego.
Haste Mitte Oktober schon was vor?
Und was issn mit Ende Januar, mal freundlich nachgefragt?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ach, schau mal einer an, der Hr. Ex alter ego.
> Haste Mitte Oktober schon was vor?
> Und was issn mit Ende Januar, mal freundlich nachgefragt?


 
Sei doch nicht immer so pieselig. Bislang bin ich Mitte Oktober am Wurmberg. Und LP ... ggfs. separat im Appartement, mal sehen. Kann sein dass ich arbeiten muss. Und was heisst exalterego?


----------



## schotti65 (13. August 2009)

Na von wegen grünes Rad was jetzt grau ist.
Geb ja zu war nicht so brilliant. (siehe "..Mühe.." oben )


----------



## Klabauterman (13. August 2009)

@eman: spizak wird nix!hab mir heut beim oko den daumen gebrochen!wird nächste woche operiert!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2009)

Oh mei....würd der Eman jetzt sagen

Mein Beileid....was macht ihr nur immer für Sachen
Aber erstmal gute Besserung

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @eman: spizak wird nix!hab mir heut beim oko den daumen gebrochen!wird nächste woche operiert!!


 
du sollst mir doch net alles nachmachen 

was heißt gebrochen? was ist gebrochen?

wünsch dir alles gute dabei ... ich kann da ganz gut mitfühlen wie das ist 

@jörg ... schnellspannerübergabe am WE könn mer machen ... muss eh heim da ich den dhler net mitgenommen hab


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2009)

Pila ... DH Marathon ... leider gibts da nur italienische infos drüber


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2009)

Gute Besserung @klabauter!

wie hast den des wieder angestellt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. August 2009)

aaaahh!!-leoo!!

ou mei! fei guade besserung auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Klabauterman (13. August 2009)

ah danke danke! war eigentlich recht lächerlich!bin mitn vorderrad weggerutscht und bin irgendwie saudumm am daumen gelandet(umgeschnackelt) ist an der basis gebrochen und verschoben...


----------



## Supah Gee (13. August 2009)

Oh mei....
von mir auch alles Gute 
Hätten heut früh net soviel über kaputte Sachen reden solln.....

Müssen echt mal wandern gehn...da is da Otti bestimmt a dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2009)

klettersteig könnt mer mal machen ... is bestimmt ne geile sache


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2009)

@Emän: Ja schaumer mal wie wir die Übergabe hinbekommen.
Klettersteig....macht sowas net der Schrotty....in der Fränkischen gäbe es da 2 zum Üben
Haste dir mal die CaiDom Strecke für dieses Jahr angeschaut.....schaut auch wieder richtig gut aus.....tüüüderüüü...
Hab heute des erste Moorhuhn fertig gebastellt....mal schaun wies morgen funzt.
Hast du echt Piggybagbar auf niedriegsten Niveau?????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2009)

klettersteig in der fränkischen is gleichzusetzen mit mit nem dh-marathon am okopf  ... also ähnlich sinnfrei wie 5 m hohe felsen zum klettern zu benutzen 

piggybagbar japp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. August 2009)

Klettersteig bin ich dabei!!  sofort, wenns sein muss!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2009)

Klettersteige ansich sind ja schon sinnfrei.....wenn man net raufkommt aufn Berg sollte man daheim bleiben und keine Leiter in den Berg schrauben

Sollten die Übergabe evtl. möglichst Samstag schaffen...wenns möglich ist

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2009)

@Klabauterman
junge, was machst du denn? die invalidenzeit war doch vorbei! gute besserung auch von mir, bis oktober bist wieder fit und dann machen wir noch mal eine nette tour in südlichen gefilden.

@klettersteig
da mein neuer name schon gefallen ist. ich kenne da wirklich einen interessanten steig im kleinwalsertal. geht von 1100 auf 2300 hoch und ist teilweise schön luftig aber locker machbar. habe mal eine freundin drüber gejagt, die noch nie so etwas in der richtung gemacht hat, geschweige denn mal auf einem richtigen berg stand. man muss 5 gipfel überqueren, von denen mir damals 2 entfallen waren und ich sie somit immer locken konnte "das es nun der letzte anstieg wäre". kaum auf den gipfel droben gestanden, war der nächste in sicht.  sie hat aber tapfer durchgehalten. ihr könnt euch nun überlegen, ob ihr schwächer als ein mädchen sein wollt.

@eman
sonntag trotzdem spizak? willst pila mitfahren und wäre das was für mich? hab vergessen, was du über die strecke gesagt hattest.


----------



## franzam (13. August 2009)

@Speedy: nach der Tour hat sie Dich in die Wüste geschickt?

Hab am Sonntag auch ne Bergwandertour gemacht. 5,5h Wandern nachdem man bis 6früh gefeiert hat. Mei war ich wackelig beinand.

@Kiste: Wie geht die Coladose?


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Speedy: nach der Tour hat sie Dich in die Wüste geschickt?



komischerweise nicht. wenn man überlegt, dass wir von 9 bis 19 uhr unterwegs waren, war sie wahrscheinlich nur heilfroh wieder unten zu sein und hat alles andere vergessen.frundsätzlich hat es ihr aber gefallen und da sie eh ein kämpfertyp ist, gab es da gar nicht so viel zu meckern. man wächst ja mit seinen aufgaben.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> sonntag trotzdem spizak? willst pila mitfahren und wäre das was für mich? hab vergessen, was du über die strecke gesagt hattest.


 

spicak ... theoretisch ja

pila ... ne ... warum nen rennen fahrn wenn man ohne mehr spass haben kann  bikeattack den start von aussen zu sehen war irgendwie schön 

pilastrecke is aber schön aber ne ecke schwieriger als lenzerheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2009)

@Kiste: Ja...geht die Nabe denn jetzt gut im Fritzzzzzz.....werd die Woche auch wieder ein Rohloffrad zusammenbastelln.

@Klettersteig: Mal ehrlich.....des ist doch was wenn man mal über 65 ist.....dann kann man nämlich auch zum Einstieg hinnordickwalken


@Speedy: Du hast die bestimmt seit ihr unten angekommen seit, vor 5 Jahren,  nimmer gesehen
Caidom wäre was für dich

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Du hast die bestimmt seit ihr unten angekommen seit, vor 5 Jahren,  nimmer gesehen
> G.



ne, die mag mich noch. war erst vor ein paar wochen bei mir und hat mich besucht - ganz freiwillig.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Caidom wäre was für dich



muss ich mir mal anschauen. hab aber trotzdem ein problem. das ist die woche, wo ich am see bin und wir haben bis sonntag gebucht. da das rennen aber am samstag ist, ist das ein wenig doof, wieder nach brixen zu fahren. zumal ich noch nicht weiß, wo wir danach hin fahren.


----------



## sud (14. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da das rennen aber am samstag ist, ..




das ist so nicht ganz korrekt (fürs DomCai Rennen stimmts)

*Programm*:
 Freitag  
10 Uhr Freies Training Downhill 
(Die Strecke ist ab Mitte August bis nach St.Andrea ausgeschildert und im Training befahrbar. Bei den Plose Bahnen findest du Angaben zu den Bahnöffnungszeiten und den Ticketpreisen. Bei Befahrung ausserhalb des Rennwochenendes ist IMMER Ruecksicht auf Wanderer zu nehmen)
18 Uhr  Anmeldeschluss und Startnummernvergabe
 Samstag 
11 Uhr Start des DomCai am Domplatz (555 mt)
15 Uhr Freies Training Downhill
18 Uhr Preisverteilung Uphill
 Sonntag 
10 Uhr Training
14 Uhr Start des CaiDom am Plosegipfel (2.555 mt)
16 Uhr Preisverteilung


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. August 2009)

@Klabauter

Mensch und ich sag noch ...ned so wüld!! Blöd gelaufen echt sch*** dann fahren wir das nächste mal zum Zrenner wenn Schnee liegt 
laß da gut gehn.

@Franzam / Jörg



Uns hams die Baustelle heute gesperrt ....geht heute gegen Abend noch was zam???


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2009)

Bei mir geht nioch ne Runde arbeiten zam....aber wenigsten steuerfrei ab 0e (= 12fe in dunkel).

Was´n fürne Baustelle???????.....bin aber jetzt noch ne Runde im Steinwald unterwega

G..


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. August 2009)

In ER da passt was ned am Gerüst und weil das 45 M hoch ist ....alle runter vom Gerüst 

Hm Stawold geht erst gegen abend bei mir .....hab noch Bürodienst  und dann a Runde schwimmen

Aber Samstag schauts bei mir ganz gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2009)

So das Tarnmoorhuhn hat gehalten....ist schon ein schönes Radl geworden






@Emän: Fährste morgen Kösseine.....dann könnt man sich oben treffen.
Ich könnte das schon timen....komme nur net rechtzeitig los und hab auch kein pasendes funktionierendes Bergaufrad.


G.


----------



## franzam (14. August 2009)

Hoffentlich findest dein Tarnhuhn wieder, wenns es mal imWald stehen läßt


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2009)

aufgrund der winzigen größe muss man annehmen, dass es das bike für die lady ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aufgrund der winzigen größe muss man annehmen, dass es das bike für die lady ist?



Richtig, Herr Schpiidi
Ist übriegens ein Sorglosbike....ein dickes Lager + Kettenabspringen unmöglich + funktiontauglichem 2Step


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2009)

Hmmh....mein Viedeo hat zu viele Beits


Ach und der Baum oberhalb vom Schwammerdl ist endlich weggesägt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> funktiontauglichem 2Step


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


>



Ja, das gibt es seit 2003....nur nicht von Rock Shox

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)




----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...Plan: nach Fleckl und dann rüber zur Kösseine und dann wieder zurück, ich hoffe das wird zwischendrin nicht zu langweilig...



An die Herren Locals: haben wir da jetzt was falsch gemacht? Oder gibts da irgendwo noch was anderes als die kleine Treppe oben an der Kösseine (am anspruchsvollsten fand ich ja noch den Uphill im H-Weg zur Platte)? Fleckl, H-Weg, Püttnerfels - das ist ja alles ganz nett, aber son richtigen Kick hat des nicht gebracht. *

Haben wir irgendwelche versteckten lustigen Drops verpasst? 

Ich würd dem Fichtelgebirge ja gern noch ne zweite Chance geben.

*wobei Hispeedabfahren ja nicht so mein Ding ist, eher technisch, wegen dem Alter und so...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> An die Herren Locals: haben wir da jetzt was falsch gemacht? Oder gibts da irgendwo noch was anderes als die kleine Treppe oben an der Kösseine (am anspruchsvollsten fand ich ja noch den Uphill im H-Weg zur Platte)? Fleckl, H-Weg, Püttnerfels - das ist ja alles ganz nett, aber son richtigen Kick hat des nicht gebracht. *
> 
> Haben wir irgendwelche versteckten lustigen Drops verpasst?
> 
> ...


 

ohne genau zu wissen wie ihr gefahren seit ... die alpen sind halt dann doch was anderes 

@jörg ... muss den schnellspanner zuerst mal suchen ... hab grad gesehen das ich ihn net find 

@rest ... fahrn tut heut keiner wo?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ohne genau zu wissen wie ihr gefahren seit ... die alpen sind halt dann doch was anderes
> 
> ...


 
Wir Tiefländler sind ja schon dankbar wenns überhaupt mal Berge gibt. Im Harz und im Zittauer gibts aber schon wesentlich heftigere Trails, da waren wir jetzt a bisserl enttäuscht. 
Aber vielleicht haben wir den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen (Trail Okopf-Fleckl, Kösseineabfahrt über Püttnerfels, H-Weg vom Silberhaus über die Platte zurück).


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

Also die Reihenfolge kann ich mir irgendwie net vorstellen!!!

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2009)

Naja im nachhinein ich mir auch nicht *lol*...aber von Fleckl zur Kösseine gabs echt rasante Forstautobahnen....wollten ja eigentlich den Schneeberg noch fahren, daher am Seehausparkplatz geparkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

der einzig schöne weg von fleckl zur koesseine muss dich übern h-weg über die hohe matze führen .... ansonsten hast nen sehr netten anteil der wenigen verbliebenen trails im fichtelgebirge verpasst


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2009)

@ jörg sag amal tust du dei helmcämfiteo mal bei deinschlauch rein stellen??

Oder kannst mir des mal auf nem Schtik geben???


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

Fast Eman....aber der einzig schöne Weg von Fleckl aus geht übern den M-Weg zum H-Weg über die Hohe Matze

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg sag amal tust du dei helmcämfiteo mal bei deinschlauch rein stellen??
> 
> Oder kannst mir des mal auf nem Schtik geben???



Was ist deinschlauch????????????.....und was machste denn gerade so

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (Trail Okopf-Fleckl, Kösseineabfahrt über Püttnerfels, H-Weg vom Silberhaus über die Platte zurück).


 
ich kann mir das auch net so recht zusammenbauen als runde 

wie seit ihr von fleckl zur koesseine gekommen?

wie vom püttnerfels wieder zurück zum silberhaus

vom silberhaus über die platte is andersrum besser. von der platte dann direkt zum seehausparkplatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .... ansonsten hast nen sehr netten anteil der wenigen verbliebenen trails im fichtelgebirge verpasst



Net ausgedrückt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich kann mir das auch net so  recht zusammenbauen als runde
> 
> wie seit ihr von fleckl zur koesseine gekommen?
> 
> ...



Genau meine Gedanken
Irgendwo waren sie dann immer da wo man net sein durfte wenn man da hinwollte wo sie dann hingefahren sind

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fast Eman....aber der einzig schöne Weg von Fleckl aus geht übern den M-Weg zum H-Weg über die Hohe Matze
> 
> G.


 

welcher m-weg? geht der net die saugasse hoch zum seehaus?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau meine Gedanken
> Irgendwo waren sie dann immer da wo man net sein durfte wenn man da hinwollte wo sie dann hingefahren sind
> 
> G.


 
ich befürchte das da einige forstautobahnen zuviel drinnen waren


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

@jörg ... schnellspanner find ich noch immer net ... muss aber da sein. ich such heut abend nochmal


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> welcher m-weg? geht der net die saugasse hoch zum seehaus?



Nein, ich wußte doch das du jetzt durcheinander kommst
Wenn ich in Fleckl steh und zum Silberhaus oder über die Platte zum Silberhaus fahre.....daaaaaaaannnn steig ich erstmal in den Lift ein und fang von oben an und kann fast kommplett schönen Heizer und Singleweg zum Fichtelsee düsen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... schnellspanner find ich noch immer net ... muss aber da sein. ich such heut abend nochmal




Net so schlimm...einen DT Swiss, der jetzt im grünen Moorhuhn steckt....der sogar richtig paßt von der Länge her, hab ich ja.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

Fallsten noch findest und vom Forsthaus aus noch ne Tour machst......ich steh 400m davor vor ner Garage mit Carport und bau gerade mein Rad zusammen....also in ab ner h so ungefähr

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich kann mir das auch net so recht zusammenbauen als runde
> 
> wie seit ihr von fleckl zur koesseine gekommen?
> 
> ...


 
Über die Platte ist ganz bestimmt andersum besser, ein Trupp CCler kam uns entgegen und die freuten sich sichtlich. Zum Seehausparkplatz den kleinen Forstweg mit der Holzschanze drin, ja.

Von Fleckl zur Kösseine: Strasse nach Fichtelberg, Radwegautobahn nach oberhalb Nagel mit nem kleinen Trail (blauer Punkt) nach Wurmloch und von da Forstweg (Warmduscherabfahrt) rauf zum Kösseinehaus. 
Im nachhinein wäre es definitiv spassiger gewesen, erst wieder hoch zu fahren (gefahren zu werden). Aber man muss sich ja erstmal orientieren.

Zurück vom Püttnerfels den Forstweg wieder über Wurmloch zum H-Weg. Da wir nicht schieben wollten haben wir den Gipfel der Hohen Matze verpasst und sind erst in einen Flowtrail (blauer Punkt) eingebogen, der ging aber nach Tröstau, also zurück hoch und einen Trail zum Silberhaus haben wir dort nicht gefunden, obwohl die Wanderkarte einen hatte. 

Da wir vom Fleckltrail und der Kösseine etwas frustriert waren und Forstweggeschwucke rauf und runter mit nem 17kg Bike auf Dauer doch zehrt, haben wir auf Experimente auf dem Rückweg keinen Bock mehr gehabt, auch weil die Karte (Fritsch) an einigen Stellen etwas unklar war. Das mit der Platte in die falsche Richtung war daher Zufall - auch wenn die paar Meter Abfahrt ganz lustig waren. 

Naja. Zumindest hab ich jetzt ordentlich Muskelkater vom die Kösseine und die Platte hochfahren  ...

Zeigts dem Herrn Schott dann doch mal nx. Sonntag eine schöne CC-Freeride Runde, damit wir Flachländler dann alle nochmal wiederkommen (übrigens habt ihr sehr nette Wanderer beí euch) !

Ride on


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Über die Platte ist ganz bestimmt andersum besser, ein Trupp CCler kam uns entgegen und die freuten sich sichtlich. Zum Seehausparkplatz den kleinen Forstweg mit der Holzschanze drin, ja.
> 
> Von Fleckl zur Kösseine: Strasse nach Fichtelberg, Radwegautobahn nach oberhalb Nagel mit nem kleinen Trail (blauer Punkt) nach Wurmloch und von da Forstweg (Warmduscherabfahrt) rauf zum Kösseinehaus.
> Im nachhinein wäre es definitiv spassiger gewesen, erst wieder hoch zu fahren (gefahren zu werden). Aber man muss sich ja erstmal orientieren.
> ...



Wenn ich von irgendwo her kommen würde und ich müßte das so fahren....ich würde dem Fichtelgebirge keine 2te Chance geben

Das komplexe am Fichtelgebirge ist das man sich leicht verfahren kann wenn man sich net auskennt.
Es ist alles relativ verschachtelt und man ist schnell vorbei.
Ansich ist es möglich auf einer Tour fast 50% Singletrailanteil einbnzubauen.

Da ist Steinwald da schon einfacher

Ach ihr seit dann übriegens zB. direkt hier vorbeigefahren, also ein paar Meter daneben:


G.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2009)

Jaja..so gehts wenn man sich nicht auskennt. Da sind wir dranvorbeigefahren  ....

PS 1200hm 42km 4h


----------



## franzam (15. August 2009)

Man kann sich auch mit einigen Schleifen richtig austoben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2009)

so, da meldet sich der otti mal wieder... 

nummero uno: wäi schaut des denn aas, mit nem gardasee-trip oder sowas in der art (weil ja da andi drunten sein müsst) zu eben genau dem zeitpunkt wo da andi drunten sein müsst. irgendwo ende september. ich krieg nämlich urlaub, irgendwie ungewöhnlich für nen ferienarbeiter. nur so am rande.

nummero due: wieso bestell ich, im einundzwanzigsten jahrhundert, wo jeder depp sich mit datenbankmanagement auskennt, von bescheuerten mailordern, und krieg dann ne mail, dass die hälfte nicht mehr verfügbar is?

wundert mich nicht, dass wir den krieg verlorn haben...

tres: habt ihr euch nicht im winter mal auf einen spike-reifen geeinigt und einstimmig für gut befunden? weil ich muss dann mal zuschlagen. der schwalbe is nix, oder so glaub war ich war das ergebnis?

schäine griaß,
da otti

obwohl: wie gehts denn dem klabautermenschen mittlerweilen?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

Hmmh....kmz´s und kml´s überfordern mich....eek....

@Stawoldbur: Fräddys Rewänsch in der leichten Version war die Éinigung 


So mein Schwarzrosanes ist auch zumindest bis auf ein wenig Feintuning und fehlendem Kettennichtrunterfaller fahrbar...juhu.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

hmm speedy spitzberg? denk eher net oder?


----------



## speedy_j (15. August 2009)

warum denn nicht? ich denk eher schon, hab mir sogar eine mitfahrgelegenheit erbettelt.   die muss mich nur noch mal anrufen. (wink mit dem zaunpfahl)


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

......der Speedy ist doch gerade mit Bikeverbesserungsveräderungen beschäftigt.

Sollten es diese Jahr auch schon nommal nach Todesnohe schaffen....ist jaimmerhin gléich um die Ecke...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warum denn nicht? ich denk eher schon, hab mir sogar eine mitfahrgelegenheit erbettelt.   die muss mich nur noch mal anrufen. (wink mit dem zaunpfahl)



die 2 min. hättest auch noch warten können....tssss

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. August 2009)

wenn ich schon mal schneller als du sein kann, dann lass ich mir das nicht entgehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

hmm ???


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

bin eigentlich rein gar net vorbereitet für spitzberg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warum denn nicht? ich denk eher schon, hab mir sogar eine mitfahrgelegenheit erbettelt.  die muss mich nur noch mal anrufen. (wink mit dem zaunpfahl)


 

muss ich das verstehen ...??

red mal klartext


----------



## speedy_j (15. August 2009)

ich kann morgen nach spitzberg mit jemanden mitfahren oder mich allein ins auto setzen und hin kommen. jetzt musst du nur noch deine 888 einbauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

weisst du wie weit das zu fahrn is ... der stress oh mei 

gabel is drin ... radl is net das prob


----------



## speedy_j (15. August 2009)

das sagt jemand, der mit durchschnitt 50 durch die schweizer berge gurkt.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

na ... das prägt halt ....


----------



## Klabauterman (15. August 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> obwohl: wie gehts denn dem klabautermenschen mittlerweilen?



hmn..dienstags op!bekomm ne platte rein! 
morgen wär ich eigentlich auch nach spizak...

naja...schau ma mal wies im herbst ausschaut 

@eman: von wem hast du operieren lassen,was wurde denn gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2009)

ich räum grad alles zusammen ... ob ich nach spicak fahr ... keine ahnung


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ... das prägt halt ....



wenigsten hast es anschließend bis regensburg nicht so weit.
also bis morgen!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hmn..dienstags op!bekomm ne platte rein!
> morgen wär ich eigentlich auch nach spizak...
> 
> naja...schau ma mal wies im herbst ausschaut
> ...


 

ich hatt ne bandfixierung da ich nen knöchernen ausriss hatte und die ganze gelenkkapsel gerissen war ...
bei dir is ja was gebrochen oder?

habs in MAK machen lassen ... da muss man aber net unbedingt hin


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenigsten hast es anschließend bis regensburg nicht so weit.
> also bis morgen!


 
dafür viel schlimmer hinwärts ... mal schauen


----------



## Klabauterman (16. August 2009)

aso...jo!hab n basisbruch!n handchirurgin rgb macht ne platte und 2-3 schrauben rein und dann sollte das halten!


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....kmz´s und kml´s überfordern mich....eek....
> 
> 
> G.




Solche Menschen sind dann schon mit einem Löffel oder einem Stück Brot überfordert...    

Ja freddies Revenz tut ganz gut gehen und ist halt wenigstens in 2,3 verfügbar alles andere gibts ja nur in 2,1...

September geht bei mir mal 0 Komma Nichts mit Urlaub 

@ Jörg... Wo sind die Bildääää vom Rad


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Solche Menschen sind dann schon mit einem Löffel oder einem Stück Brot überfordert...
> 
> Ja freddies Revenz tut ganz gut gehen und ist halt wenigstens in 2,3 verfügbar alles andere gibts ja nur in 2,1...
> 
> ...




Was ist Brot!!!.....Was ist Löffel!!!!...????


Hab hier in Mak keine Fotokompatibilität zu meinem Miniputer.
Außerdem würdet ihr eh nur über mein schwarzroseblaues Rad mit goldenem Kettenblatt lästern...tsss.


G.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (16. August 2009)

Brot (ahd. prôt) ist ein traditionelles Nahrungsmittel, das aus einem Teig aus gemahlenem Getreide (Mehl), Wasser, einem Triebmittel und meist weiteren Zutaten gebacken wird. Es zählt zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln. Das feste, dunkle Äußere des Brotes heißt Kruste oder Rinde. Das Innere ist die Krume. Brotkrümel heißen auch Brosamen (aus dem Mittelhochdeutschen) oder Brösel. Die meisten Brotteige können in Form kleinerer, etwa handtellergroßer Portionen als Brötchen gebacken werden.


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2009)

ich vermute fast, hier hat sich ein troll eingeschlichen.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

hab die Urlaubstiefenmeter addiert ... da ich mit der hand vor im bremswellenmekka PdS arge probs hatte ...  sinds gar net mal soviel 

Biel (geiler Track... Achterbahn) Do 3950
Bellwald + Fiescheralp (oben bis zum Aletschgletscher gefahren -> war da wo das derzeitige Startseitenfoto gemacht wurde ) Fr 7600
Verbier Sa 4000
dann PdS Les Gets
So 5100
Mo 5650
Di 7750
Mi 4650
Do 4700
Morgins Fr 4500
Pila So 6100
Pila Mo 7450
Crans Montana Di 6200

-> ~ 67000 hm

die lenzerheideaufzeichnungebn hab ich leider verloren da Garmin es nicht für nötig hält, eine "Speicher voll" - Meldung zu programmieren 

geschätzt/Erinnerung knapp 20000 hm

Wertung:
Pila (schöne anspruchsvolle Strecke von 2300 bis auf 600 m, oben unendliche Streckenvarianten)
vor 
Bellwald (reiner DH flowig geil zu fahrn)
vor 
Biel (Achterbahn) 
vor 
Crans Montana (DH anspruchsvoll schön; FR is Highspeedanliegerfliegen) 
vor 
Morgins (weis net ... gute Mischung aus schnell / langsam / schwierig / leicht)

Verbier irgendwie schon gut ... aber knuppelharter gefährlicher DH, also muss man net hin.

In Portes du Soleil hat mich diesmal der Streckenzustand enttäuscht. Bremswellen ohne Ende (betrifft Kerngebiet Les Gets und Morzine). Auf ner Rüttelplatte ists bequemer. Wenn wir da net so ne schöne Hütte mit Bergblick hätten wollt ich da nimmer unbedingt hin 

lenzerheide ... der weg nach arosa immer wieder geil. panorama dort unübertroffen 

mitm Auto ... krasse 37 h und 2500 km 

schreib das alles nur als Speicher für mich ... hab keine andere Protokollführung beim Biken. Also muss net gelesen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich vermute fast, hier hat sich ein troll eingeschlichen.


 
hast gehört warum da soviele feuerwehrautos auf der A3 warn ... jaja wenn man das autofahrn net kann sollt mans halt lassen ... tragisch


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2009)

Verdammt, jetzt hab ichs doch gelesen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt hab ichs doch gelesen
> 
> G.


 
oh sch ....

naja willst netmal mit nach whistler fahrn  muss ja mal den whistlervergleich ziehen können


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh sch ....
> 
> naja willst netmal mit nach whistler fahrn  muss ja mal den whistlervergleich ziehen können



Hmmmh........

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hast gehört warum da soviele feuerwehrautos auf der A3 warn ... jaja wenn man das autofahrn net kann sollt mans halt lassen ... tragisch



Und warum waren die jetzt da????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...er_a_3/443210/ehepaar_stirbt_auf_der_a_3.html


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2009)

sowas will man dann doch nicht mehr lesen. aufgrund der zeit würde ich fast auf sekundenschlaf tippen, da sie ja schon ne strecke hinter sich hatten. tragisch tragisch, für die kinder. 


@eman
wegen österreich müssen wir mal schauen. meine kupplung vom auto hat sich doch heute nach 314 tkm tatsächlich gemeldet, dass sie ziemlich runter ist. hab ganz schön geschwitzt auf dem nach hause weg. konnte das nicht eher passieren, dann würde mir die entscheidung zu einem neuen auto gar nicht so schwer fallen.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> September geht bei mir mal 0 Komma Nichts mit Urlaub


 
bei mir auch nix mehr mit urlaub ab september ...

der andi will nächste woche nach österreich ... 
ich versuch do und fr urlaub zu bekommen
geplant wäre
semmering
evtl wagrain
schladming
leogang ...

vielleicht hast ja bock ... is ja noch nicht september 

@speedy ... 
naja ich will jetzt in keine wunden stoßen ... aber am bike spezialteile die net halten und so gut wie keiner fährt ...

beim auto net glauben wollen, das 300000 km schon ne grenze darstellen, an der sogar gute teile konstruktiv dem lebensende nahe sind ... das wird so weiter gehen bis das halbe auto wieder neu ist


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2009)

ich hab das mit den spezialteilen jetzt mal gekonnt überlesen. 

hab grad nachgeschaut. der mond ist ca. 385 tkm von der erde entfernt. irgendwie ist das dann blöd, wenn man mit seinem audi dahin unterwegs ist und "kurz" vorm ziel macht die kupplung schlapp. da kannste zusehen, wer dich dann abschleppt. ich bin schon der meinung, dass die konstruktion auf solche maßstäbe ausgelegt werden sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...bremswellenmekka PdS...



meinst bestimmt diese gruben, die teilweise in den Anliegern waren oder? Kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2009)

@Speedy: Der Vergleich hinkt...wennst zum Mond fahren wilst dann küppelst ja net so oft, nur einmal die 6 Gänge hoch und beim Austritt aus er Erdatmosphäre nochmal um zu überprüfen ob sie auch in der Schwerelosigkeit funktioniert 



Also ich hab nächste Woche garantiert keinen Urlaub...und übernächst soll ich sogar in einer Freischicht ein 


G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2009)

aber wenn ich vom 5. in den R (Rallygang) schalte, dann habe ich die berfürchtung, dass ich dann ganz dringend einen mechaniker brauche.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2009)

die paar zahnräder reissens dann auch nimmer raus


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2009)

Du hast dich verschrieben, es muss heißen, die paar Zahnräder reißts dann auch noch raus


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2009)

So, war mal kurz zuhause und hab mein Buntmoorhuhn fahrtüchtig gemacht.
Ist halt noch mit Rohloffspanner hinten und ohne Kettenantirunterfaller.
Aber jetzt dann erstmal auf einer Fichtelholterdipolterabfahrt testen......und bevor wieder abgelästert wird, des goldene Kettenblatt verschwindet ja noch hinter der Führung.













G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (17. August 2009)

Schönes Moorhuhn!!!
Aber das Kettenblatt ....ne ne ne 

Was hast da für ein Kettenblatt drauf ?  40?

Also wennst Kettenantirunterfalldingsbums in Auftrag gibst, dann denk mal an mich.....hab ein 42èr Blättle.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2009)

läster, läster...goldenes kettenblatt... bla,bla, läster,läster...


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2009)

Also Jörg des goldene KB passt net so wirklich da dazu. Beim weißen Moorhuhn sieht dat besser aus.

Und irgendwie sieht des nach Frauenfahrrad aus.... ich grübel schon die ganze Zeit warum.... Sollte es an den Reifen liegen... Nein. An der Stütze... Nein.......
...........

Mhm es ist so Arrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhh *ROSA*


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2009)

japp .. irgendwie siehts komisch aus ...

nen foto mit hohem sattel zu machen is todesstrafe ... aber passiert jedem mal


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab das mit den spezialteilen jetzt mal gekonnt überlesen.
> 
> hab grad nachgeschaut. der mond ist ca. 385 tkm von der erde entfernt. irgendwie ist das dann blöd, wenn man mit seinem audi dahin unterwegs ist und "kurz" vorm ziel macht die kupplung schlapp. da kannste zusehen, wer dich dann abschleppt. ich bin schon der meinung, dass die konstruktion auf solche maßstäbe ausgelegt werden sollten.


 
mit nem opel  hättest netmal die atmosphäre verlassen


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2009)

Und Jörg? 

Sauber geduscht worden???


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. August 2009)

Also ich war schon lange nicht mehr so nass.....ARHHH 

unwetterwarnung ...so ein Blödsinn das
erst über den WLP hochgeschunden und dann über die Forstautobahn runter....echt toll.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2009)

Also erstmal...oke mit hohem Sattel war ein Fehler...aber da das ja jeder mal macht wollt ichs auch mal machen

Zum Zweiten bin ich natürlich nicht im Regen gefahren, weil ich durch gutes Timing genau beim ersten Unwetter an den Schlagies in der Höhle war 

@Kiste: Hab 38:15 Übersetzung.....für 42 Zähne taugt des net was ich verwende.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2009)

hrrrr hrrrr ... das war noch technik ... warum bin ich nur 50 Jahre zu spät geboren


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2009)

das thema lässt dich nicht los. für was haben die denn einen dieselmotor benötigt? zum strom erzeugen oder gleich um die bahn zu betreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (18. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kiste: Hab 38:15 Übersetzung.....für 42 Zähne taugt des net was ich verwende.....
> 
> G.



Ist doch schon wieder sch....lecht.
Dann muß eben doch eine von der Stange her.

Wobei mir das kleinere KB auch schon taugen würde......mal schauen.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. August 2009)

@ kiste, warst du gestern am Opfturm und hast bei einem an der Schaltung rum gefummelt???


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ist doch schon wieder sch....lecht.
> Dann muß eben doch eine von der Stange her.
> 
> Wobei mir das kleinere KB auch schon taugen würde......mal schauen.



Ein 40er könntest ja fahren mit 16ner Ritzel.....Eine Scheibe hätte ich noch übrieg.
Aber ich glaub die Zweischeibenmethode funktioniert beim Fritz net....zumindest net bei so großen Kettenblättern.
es sei denn du hast eine Diabolus oder Prodigy Kurbel.
Werde mir selber einen Ring Kaufen müssen, weil ich nen schwarze außen haben will und selber lackieren sieht blöde aus

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. August 2009)

@ Stefan 
Ja hab ich versucht das besser einzustellen....besser als vorher wars dann ja 

@ Jörg
Nix als Probleme mit der Dose.....Ne ich werd ne KEFÜ kaufen und dann  ist gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2009)

So, hab mal zumindest 2 Scheiben rangeschraubt.







Mußte dummerweise Feststellen das sich dann der Kettenspanner vorne nimmer an die Kettenführungsanschraubung schrauben läßt...hmmmh...und wegen der Kettenrührungsanschraubung läßt sich keine Lagerklemmführung drannschrauben....doppelhmmh.....also doch erstmal wieder Rohloffspanner.....zumindest bis zu ner Eigenentwicklung


So....und jetzt reichts mal fürs erste wieder mit den Moorhühnern







Der Eisautomat auf der Kösser ist schon ne feine Sachen bei der Hitze 







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das thema lässt dich nicht los. für was haben die denn einen dieselmotor benötigt? zum strom erzeugen oder gleich um die bahn zu betreiben?


 
faszinierendes thema  ... der diesel is fürn notstrom und noch in betrieb


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2009)

@ Jörg, des Eis sieht irgendwie pervers aus   

Wie siehts denn mitm Platz aus bei den Scheiben??


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> faszinierendes thema  ... der diesel is fürn notstrom und noch in betrieb



cool, sogar mit Druckluft-Anlasser  Da hat wirklich jemand mitgedacht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg, des Eis sieht irgendwie pervers aus
> 
> Wie siehts denn mitm Platz aus bei den Scheiben??



Ja, drumm hab ich mir auch danach noch ein optisch normales geleistet





Platz?...Platz??.....bei Moorhühner ist da nichts was im Weg stehen könnt....da könnte man auch noch eine 3te und 4te Scheibe ranschrauben
Kam eben gerade aus der Orsdiele in kemmert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2009)

so ... sind ab morgen in österreich ...


----------



## schotti65 (20. August 2009)

Ich nochmal.
Gibts bei euch Sonntag oder Montag eine trailige Tour, der ich mich anschliessen könnte?
Hab Auto und bin flexibel.

schotti

ED: Dienstag bin ich wieder weg

ED2: ich hab nur ne 100.000er Karte und geringe Ortskenntnis, wegen evtl. Treffpunkt.


----------



## Messerharry (20. August 2009)

ab Montag bin ich auch da, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann, da wir morgends losfahren(380km)

Bist du Dienstag noch da?
Wir wohnen wieder in Alter Leutebad (Bad Alexandersbad) in der Nähe der Luisenburg (Felsenlabyrinth)


----------



## Messerharry (20. August 2009)

Wo wohnst du, ich kenn mich bissi aus.
Bin 2x im Jahr dort.
Der Bruder meiner Freundin, der dort wohnt(Marktredwitz). 
Läst sich von mir Trail´s zeigen


----------



## schotti65 (20. August 2009)

Ich schlaf im Auto, wo's passt.

Ich könnte ja den Montag Vormittag mit OKopf totschlagen,
und wir treffen uns dann irgendwo.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2009)

Hmmh.....Sonntag bin ich schon anderweitg ausgebucht....hab ich mitterweile erfahren.
Montag muß ich natürlich wieder arbeiten.
Aber wenn man vom Oko dann Nachmittag losfährt läßt sich eine gute Tour von dort über den Schneeberg starten.
Wobei mein Hauptproblem immernoch ein fehlendes Teil am Rad ist....auf das ich von BikeComponents warte 
Habe zur Zeit nur mein Dh Bike fahrbereit 
Weswegen ich auch immer nur im Steinwald meine Trailrunden fahre, weil da die Steigungen net so graß sind, aber die Trails dafür schön flowig und lang
Usw...also mal kuggn....


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. August 2009)

Sonntag mhm mhm mhm mhm da hab ich auch ein kleines Problem, entweder wir starten vormittag ganz früh oder nachmittag etwas später wobei das nachmittag schon eher unwarscheinlich ist.

Montag muss ich auch arbeiten. Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich Mittag aufhören, was aber erst mal spekulativ ist...

Heute hätte ich besser Zeit...


----------



## timtim (22. August 2009)

@Schotti mußte die planung leider kurzfristig ändern und ist auf dem weg richtung zugspitze .wird also nix mit dem abstecher zu euch 

happy freeride

gruß tim²


----------



## speedy_j (22. August 2009)

reo und ich sind morgen am oko, wer noch will und da und gesund ist, kann ja dazu kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2009)

Morgen ist bei mir Klettertag.
Hast dein Rad mittlerweile fahrtauglich, also ich mein ohne das alle 3km was kaputt geht
Muß leider mein Vorhaben den Spanner vorne hin zu setzen aufgeben...geht bei der nach oben gehenden Schwinge net...reicht der Spannweg net

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. August 2009)

vormittag aus dem bett klettern gilt aber nicht als ganzer tag.

rad ist wieder hergestellt, habe aber heute noch mal einen fachkundigen mechaniker das tretlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen. in der schweiz scheine ich mal einen stein so hart getroffen zu haben, dass es den außenrand eingedrückt hat. ist mir beim entfernen der siffe vom oko regentag (wo du lieber mit dem hasen fahren musstest) aufgefallen.

ich habe noch eine spannervariante aus dem gedächtnis ausgegraben. mehr infos gibt es, wenn ich mit der firma mal kontakt hatte und die die machbarkeitsrechnung aufgestellt haben. klappt aber nur bei wenig bis keiner kettenlängung beim einfedern. dafür ist es anschließend 100% klapperfrei und kefü dürfte dann auch geschichte sein.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. August 2009)

falls es jemanden interessiert, am freitag 28.8 ist ein flutlicht-rennen in schöneck.
die strecke ist nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll aber das flutlicht kommt auch nicht in jedes eck 
sind ca 110 hm zu vernichten, für die gestaltung der strecke ist der wagenknecht mit verantwortlich. was ich bisher gesehen habe ist eher lockerer boden mit ein paar wiesenkurven, sprüngen (mit losen landungen) und recht eng - macht wahrscheinlich mit einem waschechten dh nicht so viel spass wie mit nem fr...
konnte aber das ganze noch nicht antesten, da erstens die Strecke noch nicht 100% steht und zweites meine gebrochene rippe das derzeit verbietet :-(
das starterfeld ist limitiert auf 50 leute. die startgebühr sind wohl 5 oder so - party im zielbereich ist angeleiert. 
Für die, die kommen wollen. in Schöneck das IFA Hotel anfahren und auf den dortigen Schotterparkplatz (1 egal wie lange) parken - ins Tal gehts dann mit dem Sessellift (auch ohne Bike)
Ein Liftsystem zum hochkommen existiert noch nicht 100% - d.h. in den Lift einsteigen und die Bikes shutteln lassen - gibt noch keine Bikehäken am Lift da sich der TÜV querstellt und auch von den Besitzer einiger Teilwiesen unter dem Lift kein Bikepark gewünscht wird, da sie dann ein paar qm weniger zur Verfügung haben, und ihnen das wohl schon im Winter immer gegen den Strich geht....


http://vogtland-bike-marathon.com/rollrocknight/


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2009)

Ahhhh.....noch ein Verletzter.
Hört sich ja interessant an.....wird des dann von Cube mit gesponsert??


@Speedy: Absolut Klapperfrei...hört sich auch interessant an....bin ja gespannt waste da wieder ausgegraben hast


G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2009)

@jörg
kann aber noch gar nicht sagen ob das technisch im fully klappt, nur das prinzip ist klar.

dann muss ich aber noch ein wenig mit dir schimpfen. was ist denn auf dem fichtelplattenshore los? ganz schlechter zustand und der auslauf macht er den eindruck, dass man dort aus dem freien fall aufschlägt, da sich der baumstamm verschoben hat. kümmer dich doch mal drum, dann traue ich es mir vielleicht diese jahr noch zu. wobei das von oben schon wieder so verdammt riskant aussah.

der 5* dh geht aber im trockenen mit dem intense saugut, so schnell und soviel bin ich da noch nie durch die gegend gehüpft.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2009)

Wie kann sich denn ein Baumstamm verschieben.....haben sie wohl unten jetzt auch mit den Holzrückern drinn rumgewühlt...tsstss.

Mußte heute erstmal wieder was bergauf erstbefah.....ähhhh erstbegehen. Andersrum kommt aber demnächst auch wieder was dazu....wahrscheinlich.

Warst du eigentlich schonmal im Steinwald fahren???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der 5* dh geht aber im trockenen mit dem intense saugut, so schnell und soviel bin ich da noch nie durch die gegend gehüpft.


 
du illegaler ... mit lift sollt man den nur seltenst fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2009)

Ahhhh....der Emän ist wieder da

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2009)

japp wieder im lande ...

kurzfassung ... 
semmering war echt schön ... stellenweise hat mich die FR-Strecke ans alte spicak erinnert

schladming ... schön, aber so richtig warm wurd ich mit der strecke noch nie

wagrain ... kombination sandbahn mit wald/wurzel/northshore net schlecht (die angebliche A-line find ich als komplettes unschlüssig und nix besonders ... wenn whistler so is muss ich net hin  )

leogang ... bongo bongo trail schön und bei nässe schon rutschig
dh arg zerbombt ... die steile wurzelpassage is bei nässe (fast bachlauf) kopfmässig nix mehr für mich 
der bx stellenweise arg bremswellig. die sollten in leogang mal lieber die strecken oben besser in schuß halten, als unten hausgroße doubles zu bauen die eh keiner fährt ...

vom hocker gehauen hat mich nix ... liegt aber wohl auch dran das ich in letzter zeit zuviel verschiedene stecken und parks gesehen hab


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du illegaler ... mit lift sollt man du nur seltenst fahren



einmal reicht ja, war auch nach Liftschluss  Sonst haben wir nur den Ochsenshore ausprobieren und sind dann wieder rüber auf die Strecke.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du illegaler ... mit lift sollt man du nur seltenst fahren



guten morgen, und jetzt meinen satz nochmal lesen und verstehen auf was ich das "soviel" bezogen habe! klugscheißßer 

dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich mir das mit österreich noch mal überlegt habe.
wie schaut es denn in zwei wochen aus? einen tag innsbruck und einen tag oberammergau, wenn das wetter passt. unterkunft könnte ich in garmisch klar machen, wenn dort jemand da ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> guten morgen, und jetzt meinen satz nochmal lesen und verstehen auf was ich das "soviel" bezogen habe! klugscheißßer
> 
> dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich mir das mit österreich noch mal überlegt habe.
> wie schaut es denn in zwei wochen aus? einen tag innsbruck und einen tag oberammergau, wenn das wetter passt. unterkunft könnte ich in garmisch klar machen, wenn dort jemand da ist.


 
war auch nur undefiniert ernst gemeint 

innsbruck oberammergau ... theoretisch klar ... muss aber wirklich zwingend trocken sein. für oberammergau eh und innsbruck denk ich mal auch.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2009)

Also war Semmering das schönste von allen??


Hmmmh......nächstes Wochenend



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also war Semmering das schönste von allen??
> 
> 
> 
> G.


 
wertung hat aber nen touch von da war ich das erste mal


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2009)

Bleibt die Frage was ein Bongo Bongo Trail ist


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2009)

http://www.leoganger-bergbahnen.at/wwwbikeparkcom/strecken/neu-bongo-bongo/

warum der name ... du als konafahrer wirst es schon wissen

flowiger holz erdtrail  nix schmal nix jörgspinnereien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2009)

um das mal nicht unbeantwortet zu lassen




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie kann sich denn ein Baumstamm verschieben.....haben sie wohl unten jetzt auch mit den Holzrückern drinn rumgewühlt...tsstss.



keine ahnung ob es am baustamm lag oder erosion den rest abgetragen hat. sah mir ein wenig zu heikel aus und unten einschlagen mit kopf übern lenkern gehen wollte ich dieses jahr nicht mehr aus annäherernd fallsgeschwindigkeit. mit den holzrückern waren sie oben drin, einstieg ist kaum zu finden und zwischendrin sieht es auch sehr zerwühlt aus.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warst du eigentlich schonmal im Steinwald fahren???
> 
> G.



ne, das habe ich mir mal für den herbst vorgenommen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne, das habe ich mir mal für den herbst vorgenommen.



 sehr gut, beim otti daham!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2009)

@kiste: Brauchst du eigentlich noch einen Aufsitzring???....ich hätte einen RF mittelbillig abzugeben.

@Speedy: Im Herbst darf man durch den Steinwald nur mit einem Steinwaldranger als Führer fahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2009)

Juhu, endlich 100% zumindest einsatz- und funktionsfertig






G.


----------



## Messerharry (27. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich 100% zumindest einsatz- und funktionsfertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg und die anderen Letti´s,

ja wenn´s fertig ist sollten wir es auch einfahren
Was für eine Schicht hast du denn?

Ich sollte einen Tag vorher wissen, wenn was zamgeht.
Außer heut, da fahr ich eh(0171-8260868).

Werd mal auf die Kösser fahren, mal so ein perverses Eis ausprobieren


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich 100% zumindest einsatz- und funktionsfertig
> 
> 
> 
> G.




Was heißt zumindest einsatz- und funktionsfertig ??? 

Willst wohl optisch noch was ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (27. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Im Herbst darf man durch den Steinwald nur mit einem Steinwaldranger als Führer fahren.



Hmm...Herbst...das is doch schon bald oder?


----------



## Apeman (27. August 2009)

hi, da ich nicht weiß wo ich es sonst posten soll, stelle ich die frage einfach mal bei euch. kommen aus der gegend um nürnberg und wollen ein wochenende in die gegend rund um den ochsenkopf fahren. sind alle auf am/fr unterwegs. da wir aber nicht nur die downhillstrecke am oko sondern gegebenfalls auch ein bisserl abseits der mainstream wege fahren wollen, würde ich mich über tips eurer seite freuen. wo gibts ein paar schöne trails/touren? gerne könnt ihr mir auch per pn was schicken. ansonsten habt ihr evtl ein par gps daten für mich?

so long apeman


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was heißt zumindest einsatz- und funktionsfertig ???
> 
> Willst wohl optisch noch was ändern



Ja..ooooooooptisch...sowohl auch gewichtisch ein halbes Kilo


@MesserH: Heut ist bei mir erstmal Freundintag....und meine Arbeitszeiten sind komisch...aber mal kuggn...und des Eis war lecker
Wie lange biste denn noch da?


@Schuh5000: pohh...und dann ist schon wieder Winter


G.


----------



## Messerharry (27. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @MesserH: Heut ist bei mir erstmal Freundintag....und meine Arbeitszeiten sind komisch...aber mal kuggn...und des Eis war lecker
> Wie lange biste denn noch da?
> G.



Wir sind da bis 3. September mittags/ abreise

PS: Samstag/ Sonntag ist auf der Burgruine am Katarienenberg (bei den Greifvögeln) Ritterfest, werden da Samstag abends hingehen(zu Fuß)


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2009)

wirst sehen heuer lässt der Herbst den Winter und den Frühling aus und es wird gleich wieder Sommer


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

auch hier nochmal!

klicken! finden! zuschlagen! melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418463


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2009)

WICHTIG WICHTIG


@MessH, Stefan, Kiste und Ohl:Also morgen Nachmittag könnt ich so ab 14-14:15 ab MakHaus für ein kleines Steinwaldründchen mal mein Rosahuhn Steinwldeinweihen....und wie schauts aus??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2009)

Apeman schrieb:


> hi, da ich nicht weiß wo ich es sonst posten soll, stelle ich die frage einfach mal bei euch. kommen aus der gegend um nürnberg und wollen ein wochenende in die gegend rund um den ochsenkopf fahren. sind alle auf am/fr unterwegs. da wir aber nicht nur die downhillstrecke am oko sondern gegebenfalls auch ein bisserl abseits der mainstream wege fahren wollen, würde ich mich über tips eurer seite freuen. wo gibts ein paar schöne trails/touren? gerne könnt ihr mir auch per pn was schicken. ansonsten habt ihr evtl ein par gps daten für mich?
> 
> so long apeman



Rund um den Oko Richtung Schneeberch ist ansich alles schön was in der Karte als Wan....ähhhh Singletrail eingezeichnet ist und bergab geht.
Wichtig ist nur immer Forststraße rauf Singletrail runter, dann klappt das
Nie versuchen Singletrail hochzufahren....ist mit 70%tiger Wahrscheinlichkeit echt unschön


G.


----------



## franzam (27. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur immer Forststraße rauf Singletrail runter, dann klappt das
> Nie versuchen Singletrail hochzufahren....ist mit 70%tiger Wahrscheinlichkeit echt unschön
> 
> 
> G.



Dir fehlt doch blos die Kondition

zwecks morgen: nehmt´s an alten Mann mit Knieschaden auch mit?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2009)

Negativ bei mir... 

Muss um 1800 scho wieder wo sein. Des wird wohl bisschen eng... Mal sehen vielleicht fahr ich vorher schon kleines Ründchen und komm dann für n weiteres kleines ans MAKHaus.

Wenn i da bin bin i da. Wenn net net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2009)

Länger wie 18Uhr hab ich auch net Zeit....drum ja des kleine Ründchen...also so 2:45 Fahrzeit und 0:50 Kaffee....so in der Richtung

Bei alten Männer entscheiden wir immer Vorort ob sie mitdürfen

G.


----------



## Messerharry (27. August 2009)

jo, bin dabei.
Muß abends au ca. 19.00 zum essen, passt scho.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2009)

Ja dann machmer halt mal 14:15 am Makhauswanderparkplatz??

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. August 2009)

Ja wenn ich mit der Arbeit bis dahin fertig bin, bin ich dabei 

Ansonsten halte ich es wie der Stefan....wenn da da  ....bla bla


@Jörg
Legst das Teil mal ins Auto nei


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2009)

Ja, ich bin aber auch nur da wenn überhaupt noch wer mitfährt....logischerweise

G.


----------



## Messerharry (28. August 2009)

Ned daß ich dann da aloi steh 

Hab gestern mit´m Andi telefoniert, Samstag möcht er und Peter Kösser ab Forsthaus und wer sonst noch Lust hat.
Sonntag in die Tscheche auf Anregung von mir, u.a. Bismarckturm, der kleine Bikepark und evtl. Wellertal Singletrail


@ jörg: du solltest mal dein Profil aktualisieren, ist die reinste Untertreibung


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Ned daß ich dann da aloi steh
> 
> Hab gestern mit´m Andi telefoniert, Samstag möcht er und Peter Kösser ab Forsthaus und wer sonst noch Lust hat.
> Sonntag in die Tscheche auf Anregung von mir, u.a. Bismarckturm, der kleine Bikepark und evtl. Wellertal Singletrail
> ...



Ja dann klappt des mit 14:15

Waswiewomaschine Untertreibung

G.


----------



## Messerharry (28. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja dann klappt des mit 14:15
> 
> Waswiewomaschine Untertreibung
> 
> G.





Da stehen mehrere Rocky´s und EIN Moorhuhn du hst doch schon ne ganze Legebatterie


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Da stehen mehrere Rocky´s und EIN Moorhuhn du hst doch schon ne ganze Legebatterie



Mein Scott (ja ich hab ein Scott) ist ja auch net drinn

Also ich steh dann 14:15 betriebsbereit am Wanderparkplatz MakHaus da wos zur Burchruine Weißenstein naufgeht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (28. August 2009)

okay thx dude


----------



## Kistenbiker (28. August 2009)

Tja ..... ist mal wieder nix geworden 

Geht morgen noch mal was zam???
weil ab Sonntag bin ich in bella Italia 

Wär schon schön!!


----------



## franzam (29. August 2009)

Bei mir geht, glaub ich, nix zam. Hab mich gestern gscheit geerdet

Viel Spass in Italia -nimmst dein Bike auch mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Bei mir geht, glaub ich, nix zam. Hab mich gestern gscheit geerdet
> 
> Viel Spass in Italia -nimmst dein Bike auch mit?



Und wie gehts dir denn heute?????
Haste daheim einen ordentlichen zusammenschiss bekommen´

MesserH: Und Heimweg gleich gefunden??

G.


----------



## franzam (29. August 2009)

Geht scho halbwegs, Rippen ok, Knie soweit auch, nur die Schulter hakt etwas.
Zusammenschiß gabs nicht, hab nur Kopfschütteln geerntet. Nach den Motto "Hoffnungsloser Fall"

Harry wird viell. noch in den Urwäldern der Kössaine verschollen sein


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2009)

Als ich über den Buckel nach Kössein gerollt bin war alles wieder vertraut
Auf der Fichtelseite sind nicht alles Böhmische Dörfer wie im Steinwald

@Jörg: wie früh ist dir frühgenug für Tscheche am Sonntag, Andi hat mal 10e bei ihm in den Raum gestellt.

@Kiste: der Andi und Peter wollen 13.30 Forsthaus nach Kösser lt. SMS vom Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2009)

Hmmh.....kann noch garnichts sagen...hmmh.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Bei mir geht, glaub ich, nix zam. Hab mich gestern gscheit geerdet
> 
> Viel Spass in Italia -nimmst dein Bike auch mit?




Oh man da passt ich einmal nicht auf dich auf und schon so was 


Und das Radl muß zuhause bleiben....Kofferaum voll und der Bus muß dringend in die Werksatt.



franzam schrieb:


> Zusammenschiß gabs nicht, hab nur Kopfschütteln geerntet. Nach den Motto "Hoffnungsloser Fall"




Woher kenn ich das nur????


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. August 2009)

Mal gespannt ab wann der Ausgeliefert wird...wenn man bedenkt dass bisher noch nicht mal alle 2009 Fritzz draussen sind 







Aber geiles Gerät und aus der Gegend


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2009)

Des wär der erste Kubus den ich mir kaufen würd  , geiles Teil


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Des wär der erste Kubus den ich mir kaufen würd  , geiles Teil



Bin mal damit ein wenig damit im Kreis gefahren....und muß auch sagen das das mal wieder ein Cube ist das man sich echt zulegen könnte für unsere Art zu fahren

G.


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2009)

Also Butter bei die Fische, morgen 11.00 beim Andi in Arzberg abfahrt nach Tschechei.

Und für den Jörg als Ansporn, es sind Trails dabei die du noch nie gefahren bist lt. Andi wenn das kein Ansporn IST!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2009)

Hmmh...des Problem ist das ich mich da drüben garnet auskenn und net selber zurückfahren kann...weil des ja ne größere Runde wird.
Ist irgendwie voll blöd, weil ich jetzt deff. um 18Uhr daheim sein muß um rechtzeitig in die Arbeit zu kommen.
Und sowas zeitmäßig nie hinhaut, bzw. ich des net schaffen würd dann noch von Arzberg heim und nach Kemnath zu kommen.
Alles blöd.

Sag dem Andy mal nen schönen Gruß und so.

G.


----------



## franzam (30. August 2009)

@Messerharry: wenn Dein Handybild was geworden ist kannst es mir bitte schicken


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Messerharry: wenn Dein Handybild was geworden ist kannst es mir bitte schicken



Und natürlich uns auch zeigen

G


----------



## franzam (30. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und natürlich uns auch zeigen
> 
> G



Du willst doch nur Deine schadenfrohen( sadistischen?) Neigungen befriedigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. August 2009)

Wie wars eigentlich im wilden Osten? Alle heil?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2009)

im steinigen westen wars geil  ... und wir sind heile zurück


----------



## schu2000 (30. August 2009)

Hmm...Bad Wildbad...ich glaub ich fangs Schachspielen an...nicht!!  Aber heftig heftig!! Sehr material- und kraftintensive Strecke!


----------



## Messerharry (31. August 2009)

@ den Sturzbildergeilen: mach ich erst wenn ich daheim bin, web´n´walk Stick ist soooo langsam

In der Tscheche wars prima, keine Verlezten, lecker Pivo, flowige und wurzelige Trails, 66km/1100hm und zum Abschluß ein MEGA Eis in Arzberg

@Eman: Du fährst nach Wildbad, daß von mir zu Hause 20km entfernt ist, wenn ich hir im Urlaub bin, saubere Planung
Nächstes mal PN´en wenn du wieder hinfährst, geh ich mit, fall´s kein Sumo oder Cross Termin anliegt.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2009)

da ogau zumachen wird ... wer kommt mit wenns wetter mal passt? nice track den man mal gesehen haben sollt


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @Eman: Du fährst nach Wildbad, daß von mir zu Hause 20km entfernt ist, wenn ich hir im Urlaub bin, saubere Planung
> Nächstes mal PN´en wenn du wieder hinfährst, geh ich mit, fall´s kein Sumo oder Cross Termin anliegt.


 
der schu hat geplant ...

warst mal dort die letzte zeit? brutal zerbombt. ab jetzt weiß ich das mer am okopf lang nix mehr auffüllen brauchen


----------



## Messerharry (31. August 2009)

DH leztes mal anfang des Jahres nach dem Schnee

den unteren Teil nach dem lezten Waldweg nehm ich öfter bei Touren noch mit.
"Zerbombt" ist Wildbad eigentlich immer auch nachdem es hergerichtet ist liegt an den Sandsteinklötzen, die sich an den erdigen Stellen schnell wieder ausfahren.
Im Steinfeld wird sowieso fast nichts gemacht, ist halt Wildbad
Es gibt halt auch zu viele Blockierbremser die dort dem Berg runterrutschen

Seid ihr schon mal in Lac Blanc in den Vogesen gewesen?
Ist der Hammer der Park, immer eine Reise wert, für euere Entfernung aber mindestens 2 Tage Pflicht


----------



## speedy_j (31. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> da ogau zumachen wird ... wer kommt mit wenns wetter mal passt? nice track den man mal gesehen haben sollt



wenn das wetter doch nicht so schlecht wird, wie vorhergesagt, dann auf jeden fall. das wochenende danach bin ich allerdings noch in bella italia. außerdem ist da brixen, wo ihr doch mitfahren müsst. 

das bekommen wir aber noch hin bis zum 18.10.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2009)

harry ... ich kenne wildbad ... ab dieses mal wars schon arg zerbombt und ausgefahren. wird halt logischerweise immer schlechter.

@speedy ... japp das müss mer schaffen ... brixen ... without me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> da ogau zumachen wird ... wer kommt mit wenns wetter mal passt?



*meld* *hier, ich* 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @ den Stutzbildergeilen: mach ich erst wenn ich daheim bin, web´n´walk Stick ist soooo langsam
> 
> In der Tscheche wars prima, keine Verlezten, lecker Pivo, flowige und wurzelige Trails, 66km/1100hm und zum Abschluß ein MEGA Eis in Arzberg
> 
> ...



Hab ch mir doch gedacht das es solang wird.
Seit garantiert nach 18 Uhr zurückgekommen.


@Eman: Welches Woend haste denn geplant??


G.


----------



## Messerharry (31. August 2009)

aber nur weil du nicht dabei warst und wir in Eger länger getrödelt haben


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> aber nur weil du nicht dabei warst und wir in Eger länger getrödelt haben




Mit mir häts ja noch länger gedauert

G.


----------



## Messerharry (31. August 2009)

machst du nur im Steinwald den Speedygonzales


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ch mir doch gedacht das es solang wird.
> Seit garantiert nach 18 Uhr zurückgekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ogau kann man net planen ... soviele WE´s hatten die noch net offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ogau kann man net planen ... soviele WE´s hatten die noch net offen



Woste recht hast haste Recht

G.


----------



## franzam (1. September 2009)

@Jörg: in Rumämien und Bulgarien solls den SlowReezay noch geben


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: in Rumämien und Bulgarien solls den SlowReezay noch geben



Ja, aber auch nur weil die soviel Biß haben.
Hast du net ein wenig Erde übrieg...bin nämlich gerade dabei einen Pampdräck zu bauen

G.


----------



## Messerharry (1. September 2009)

Mittwoch abend jemand Zeit?
Forsthaus Mak 18.30 Kösser auf´n Pivo und zurück mit Andi,Peter und Mich

Donnerstag hau ich wieder ab in´s Badenserland


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Mittwoch abend jemand Zeit?
> Forsthaus Mak 18.30 Kösser auf´n Pivo und zurück mit Andi,Peter und Mich
> 
> Donnerstag hau ich wieder ab in´s Badenserland




Bin ab ca. 17Uhr in der Arbeit

G.


----------



## franzam (1. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch nur weil die soviel Biß haben.
> Hast du net ein wenig Erde übrieg...bin nämlich gerade dabei einen Pampdräck zu bauen
> 
> G.



Erde schon, wenn du mir morgen vormittag eine 3-oder 4Achser vobeischickst lade ich ihn sogar auf


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2009)

Verdammt, hab nur 5 Achser hier rumstehen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2009)

Hei, fährt Samstag wer????
Hätte ab 13Uhr Zeit......so muß jetzt erstmal weg erbern

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. September 2009)

Ach mist jetzt war ich schon dabei zu schreiben dass ich unbedingt mitfahren will, jetzt fällt mir aber ein dass ich SA und SO in München bei meiner Schwester bin 

Mist bei mir geht leider des WE wieder nix


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ach mist jetzt war ich schon dabei zu schreiben dass ich unbedingt mitfahren will, jetzt fällt mir aber ein dass ich SA und SO in München bei meiner Schwester bin
> 
> Mist bei mir geht leider des WE wieder nix



Feigling....gleich bis München flüchten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2009)

hmm WE is schlimm

gk is der dh gesperrt 
spicak is rennen
ogau wahrscheinlich nass 
...
da bleibt wohl nur okopf oder todesnohe


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2009)

Muß Samstag Vormittag noch orbern

Oko rollert ab der Mitte mit richtig viel Flowspeed durch

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oko rollert ab der Mitte mit richtig viel Flowspeed durch
> G.



fast schon zu flowig. denn bremsen muss man ab dem flachstück fast überhaupt nicht mehr.

@eman
innsbruck dürfte auch nass sein. alles doof, wenn man mal zeit hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2009)

hmm ... du hast zeit  na dann fahrn mer halt irgendwo in den alpen bergauf


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2009)

schlag was vor! wetter sieht aber überall nicht so spannend aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2009)

hmm so schlecht sieht das wetter doch gar net aus ...

hmm wohin ... schwierig hmm


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2009)

na ja, die warmen sachen werden wir über 1500m aber schon brauchen, wenn es im tal nur 15°C hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2009)

sch... physik


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2009)

manchmal überfordert sie halt den ingenieur 

jetzt musst dir nur noch aussuchen wohin. beim simon könnten wir problemlos pennen. es wäre aber bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt mal eine andere gegend in den alpen kennen zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2009)

naja weisst ja wir fachidioten 

in den deutschen alpen war ich noch nie unterwegs ... ausser bei der daumensache 

japp ... andere gegenden kennenzulernen ist net schlecht ... um zu wissen, dass das kleinwalsertal net beim königssee liegt 

ich überleg mal


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2009)

schon fertig mit überlegen?

entscheidung kann bei mir erst morgen fallen. hab einen schönen schlag auf dem oberschenkel abbekommen und muss erst mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## franzam (3. September 2009)

@Jörg:
 welchen willst Du in 40a, Hochroller oder Minon?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> welchen willst Du in 40a, Hochroller oder Minon?



Hochroller....haste wohl welche endeckt???????????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schon fertig mit überlegen?
> 
> entscheidung kann bei mir erst morgen fallen. hab einen schönen schlag auf dem oberschenkel abbekommen und muss erst mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt.


 
ich weis weder wohin und auch net ob ich bock hab 

aber wenn dann würd ich schon sagen kleinwalsertal oder sowas ... war da noch nie und is ne schöne gegend ... ich such gard im inet was es da so geben würd

was hast denn draufbekommen aufn oberschenkel


----------



## franzam (3. September 2009)

ja, Highr aber nur in 2.35 , oder 2,7 dual ply; Minion F und R in 2,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2009)

nen paar höhenmeterchen 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4493.html


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

was anderes als überall fast 5 sterne hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet. 

hab gestern wieder den sprung über den lenker geübt. dabei bin ich entweder am lenker mit den oberschenkel hängen geblieben oder am boden auf einer wurzel aufgeschlagen. schmerzen haben sich aber nicht verschlimmert, soweit sollte fahren schon gehen.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nen paar höhenmeterchen
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4493.html



oh je... zum Glück bin ich des WE nicht da und muss nicht überlegen mit zu fahren


----------



## franzam (4. September 2009)

700hms bie 5km Strecke am ersten Berg sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2009)

@Franzam: Ja in den Breiten hab ich sie auch gefunden....


@Spiidi: Na zum Glück ist der Trend mit den 800er Lenkern auch an dir vorbeigegangen 


G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

ich fahr einen 740er am trialbike schon seit jahren. wahrscheinlich bin ich trendsetter.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was anderes als überall fast 5 sterne hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet.


 
hehe klar ... so richtig was vom hocker reissendes hab ich aber net gefunden ...


----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2009)

Grüzi, alle miteinand

Kuckt mal dem Franz seine Aua´s, kommt von mit ohne Schützer fahren.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

@eman
du darfst ja nun auch nicht bei den touri runden suchen. 

aber was ist nun? ja, nein, vielleicht doch nur todesnohe?
ich hänge heute noch eine weile auf arbeit fest, könnte also voraussichtlich erst gegen 20/21 uhr in kempten sein.


----------



## franzam (4. September 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Grüzi, alle miteinand
> 
> Kuckt mal dem Franz seine Aua´s, kommt von mit ohne Schützer fahren.



ja, die blauen Flecken sind inzwischen richtig bunt, vor allem am Oberschenkel innen
aber, Unkraut vergeht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> du darfst ja nun auch nicht bei den touri runden suchen.
> 
> aber was ist nun? ja, nein, vielleicht doch nur todesnohe?
> ich hänge heute noch eine weile auf arbeit fest, könnte also voraussichtlich erst gegen 20/21 uhr in kempten sein.


 

keine ahnung ... irgendwie den megavollbock hab ich net 

is sicher meganass morgen da es heute dauerregen hat ??


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

manchmal könnte man meinen, du bist eine frau. nie eine klare ansage. 

dann lassen wir es. mein wochenende wird dafür ein wenig ruhiger. kommst dann am sonntag mit jörg und wer lust hat nach todesnohe?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2009)

gut wennst net willst 

ich war die letzten WEs halt immer weg ... seit 22.08 war ich grad mal einen Tag im fichtelgebirge fahrn  2 tage in der heimat und 25 tage liftfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2009)

@Lowspeedy: Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit....tss.
Was fürne Titanfeder für was fürnen Dämpfer hättest du nommal für deine Blechbüchse gebraucht??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

ah, frauentag ist sonntag wieder angesagt.

brauche einen 2,75x450 für ein dhx 5.0. hab zwar gerade eine titanfeder hier, aber die ist vom außendurchmesser zu groß. sollte dementsprechend unter 56mm liegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ah, frauentag ist sonntag wieder angesagt.
> 
> brauche einen 2,75x450 für ein dhx 5.0. hab zwar gerade eine titanfeder hier, aber die ist vom außendurchmesser zu groß. sollte dementsprechend unter 56mm liegen.



Für´nen dümmlichen 216ner mit 63mm Hub...oderpopoder??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

jep, der 216ner hat eine bescheidens maß, denn mehr als 150 mm darf die feder nicht lang sein.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Spiidi: Na zum Glück ist der Trend mit den 800er Lenkern auch an dir vorbeigegangen
> G.



ah, jetzt weiß ich auch auf was du anspielst. irgendwie kaufe ich alles ein wenig zu früh. ein 700er lenker hätte ich mir eher zugelegt als den 680er carbon. aber wurscht, ich versuch mit jedem material gut zu fahren.

was aber schon wieder herrlich ist, ist dieses "ich hab den größten" bei den litevillern. da der eman das 901 nicht so uninteressant findet, sollten wir ihm zureden und es dann umlabeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ah, jetzt weiß ich auch auf was du anspielst. irgendwie kaufe ich alles ein wenig zu früh. ein 700er lenker hätte ich mir eher zugelegt als den 680er carbon. aber wurscht, ich versuch mit jedem material gut zu fahren.
> 
> was aber schon wieder herrlich ist, ist dieses "ich hab den größten" bei den litevillern. da der eman das 901 nicht so uninteressant findet, sollten wir ihm zureden und es dann umlabeln.



Ja, dieser Qiu ist schon ne Marke

Abgeshen von wer hat den Größten....reusper reusper.....du hast ja dummerweise nur 216mm....erkennst du den Unterschied zu vorher (auch wenn du es vorher nie wirklich gesehen hast)






Moment....eine kleine Erleichterung für dich






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2009)

och, mit 216 wären eine ganze menge zufrieden, hamse aber nich. 

17,5 mit schweren teilen bei so enig federweg. ne, das kommt nicht in die tüte


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2009)

Mit kompletter Tachoeinheit und Dreck drann + Blatt auf dem Pedal.
Dummerweise ist net die richtige Stütze drinn.....aber egal....man muß ja bedenken ein Litville 901 wäre mit dem Aufbau auch net leichter

Ein wenig Gewichtsersparnis kommt aber noch

G.


----------



## franzam (5. September 2009)

macht ihr jetz nen privaten LV-fred hier auf? 
oder wartet einer von euch auf ein 901er


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2009)

wir könnten hier ja ein wenig lv durch den kakao ziehen und warten bis die jünger uns bekehren wollen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> macht ihr jetz nen privaten LV-fred hier auf?
> oder wartet einer von euch auf ein 901er



Mit einem LV wärste net gestürtzt...dafür funktioniert des nämlich viel zu gut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2009)

ach ich bestell mir jetzt einfach eins ... bis das kommt bin ich in rente 

@jörg...
du liest doch aufmerksam den sattelstützenthread ... gibts für die gravity dropper ersatzteile? ... meine tuts nicht mehr lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ach ich bestell mir jetzt einfach eins ... bis das kommt bin ich in rente
> 
> @jörg...
> du liest doch aufmerksam den sattelstützenthread ... gibts für die gravity dropper ersatzteile? ... meine tuts nicht mehr lang



Was geht denn kaputt???

Warst du eigentlich schon im Zillertal diesen Himmelfahrtstrail und den.....hmmmh.....den "Anderen" fahren???

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit einem LV wärste net gestürtzt...
> G.



hätte ich mir meinen osterabflug damit auch erspart?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hätte ich mir meinen osterabflug damit auch erspart?



Natürlich...weil des Rad so innovativ ist...des hätte dir beim Runterfahren sogar noch die Ostereier gesucht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was geht denn kaputt???
> 
> Warst du eigentlich schon im Zillertal diesen Himmelfahrtstrail und den.....hmmmh.....den "Anderen" fahren???
> 
> G.


 
zillertal .. nein war ich noch net ... aber können ja  mal hinfahrn 

gravity dropper ... bekommt halt immer mehr spiel ... hab jetzt mal zerlegt. der verschleiß nagt schon gewaltig

wer hat eigentlich dieses sch... wetter bestellt?
osternohe morgen macht sinn @ speedy?


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich dieses sch... wetter bestellt?
> osternohe morgen macht sinn @ speedy?



ich wär dabei und hier ist es trocken.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2009)

bremsmomentabstützung ... sicher nen geiles teil  

http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.4


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2009)

Was willst denn mit nem Merida...mußt dir doch ein LV kaufen.

Heir schau des meinte ich mit Zillertal:
http://http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/451/folge-39-mayrhofener-singletrails-impressionen-vom-trailbau

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2009)

args args ... ich hoff mal das ich in sachen 301 net doch noch schwach werd ... schon schöne sachen was die da machen

zillertal ... fahrn mer halt mal hin 

todesnohe ... angst hab ... hats wirklich net geregnet ... kann ich net glauben


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2009)

vorhin ist mal eine wolke mit ein paar tropfen durch, ansonsten war es den ganzen tag trocken.  die strassen sind auch schon wieder abgetrocknet. es hat sich auch einiges getan und es ist nicht mehr ganz so gefährlich. musst ja nicht gleich wieder über einen holzanlieger drüber fliegen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (5. September 2009)

@eman : was hats da zerrieben bzw was is das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2009)

das ist die führungsbuchse der gravity dropper ... absolut dreckempfindlich ... deshalb der schutzgummi

@speedy ... hmm morgen ... welche zeit hast so im kopf?


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2009)

ist mir egal, hab nur 20 min anfahrt wenn ich auf die tube drücke. sag du eine zeit.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2009)

11:00? zu lang schlepplift fahrn macht kein bock


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2009)

passt, ich hab es letzte woche auch nur 3 stunden ausgehalten. und früh kann ich dann noch schön dh-wm schauen, wenn es läuft.


----------



## franzam (5. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bremsmomentabstützung ... sicher nen geiles teil
> 
> http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.4



Du willst ne Plastikkiste? Die taugen doch nichts


----------



## franzam (6. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Du willst ne Plastikkiste? Die taugen doch nichts



apropos Kiste, was is mit Dir los? Kommst Du ab und zu zum fahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2009)

Speedy: Wird Zeit das der Eman sich ein LV kauft um zu sehen was das Rad wirklich kann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2009)

todesnohe überlebt ...

das schaltwerk allerdings net  das haben die speichen auf der zweiten abfahrt gefressen ... damit haben sich die möglichkeiten eingeschränkt zu sterben so ganz ohne antrieb.

LV ... vielleicht bestell ich mir wirklich so nen 301 ... 2011 kann ich dann damit fahrn ...


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2009)

aber der optimale materialtester bin ja eigentlich ich. wobei... der eman hat ja schon sein lapierre hingerichet und ich noch nicht. bin dann wohl eher der mann für die anbauteile.

so, dann mal bis übernächste woche, ich versuche heile zu bleiben. also ich geb mir ganz doll mühe, hab ja meine aufpasserin dabei, die schimpf, wenn sie mich vom berg runter holen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2009)

@jörg 
nächste woche is leztes chance auf spicak dieses jahr ...


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> apropos Kiste, was is mit Dir los? Kommst Du ab und zu zum fahren?



Ja bin wieder da 

Gestern gleich mal ne entspannte Runde von 86 KM gefahren.....Erbendorf-OKO-Lecker essen am Fichtelsee-Erbendorf.
Und das mit den Konditionstieren ......bin heute nur sehr zäh übers Gerüst rauf gekommen.

Wird mal wieder Zeit für a "normale Leute" Runde 
Derzeit bei mir aber nur am Sonntag möglich...und da am besten früh.

Also fast unmöglich mit euch Langschläfern


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg
> nächste woche is leztes chance auf spicak dieses jahr ...



machen die dann schon zu?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2009)

japp ... die machen zu


----------



## franzam (7. September 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja bin wieder da
> 
> Gestern gleich mal ne entspannte Runde von 86 KM gefahren.....Erbendorf-OKO-Lecker essen am Fichtelsee-Erbendorf.
> Und das mit den Konditionstieren ......bin heute nur sehr zäh übers Gerüst rauf gekommen.
> ...



Du treibst Sachen: 86km und dann noch am nächsten Tagarbeiten  tststs!

Hast Du soviel arbeit, oder soviele Frauen, dass Du nur noch So früh zum Radeln Zeit hast? 

War grad im Waldnaabtal -inzwischen darf man schon wieder die Funzel mitnehmen. Wird wirklich schon herbstlich


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2009)

Ja wird richtig frischlich wenn man im Schatten rumfährt. Mußt ich heute auch feststellen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2009)

für so nen einfaches frästeil .... 30 euro ... die spinnen doch ...

da greif ich wieder zur feile

http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-schaltauge-shova-lt-2006-2008.html


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2009)

Hoffentlich haste ne gute Gewindefeile
Aber 30 Euro sind schon ein Happen für so ein Teil
Zum Glück brauchen wir keins auf Reserve weil wir eh immer zwei haben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2009)

klar hab ich so nen feile ... bei uns elektrikern sagt man dazu aber auch bohrer 

es gibt komplizierte schaltaugen die das net kosten dürften ... aber das morewoodding is ja sowas von einfach ... einfach krass


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klar hab ich so nen feile ... bei uns elektrikern sagt man dazu aber auch bohrer



Oh mei, würd der Emän jetzt sagen

Und Skipiste macht trotzdem Spaß




G.


----------



## sud (9. September 2009)

übrigens:

§ 5 Abs. 1 StVO sagt grundsätzlich: »Es ist links zu überholen«


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2009)

Die Erde ist eine Kugel, ich bin links dran vorbei....nur halt rechts näher.

@Schpidi: Was hast du eigentlich für einen Vorbau drann an deinem Carbonlenker??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

Hmmmmmhh........

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/94461/

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und Skipiste macht trotzdem Spaß
> 
> 
> G.



und die komische strecke durchn wald ist a gut  konnte alles noch fahren bevors schief ging  wars a erstmal für dieses jahr mitn biken... was geht so im frühjahr?


----------



## Supah Gee (11. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmmmhh........
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/94461/
> 
> G.



...warst des du jörg? 

@Klabauter....sieht scho bissl kranked aus 

Meine vermurkste Saison is jetz auch bald wieder vorbei...hab mir im ja im juli mal wieder die Schulter ausgekugelt und des sollte operiert werden... is total ausgeleiert 

Was geht so im Frühjahr?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

Jeijeijei...so Nägel scheinen ja jetzt richtig im Trend zu liegen....zum Glück bin ich immer trendrevers...oder so ähnlich


@Alle ungenagelten Heilen: Geht morgen was...hätte ab ca. 13 00 Zeit bis 18 00.....+/-......und so

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. September 2009)

Ungenagelt? wie meinst Du das? tsts 

Meine Knochen sind zwar wieder heil, hab mir aber gerade Rittermäßig etwas siedendes Öl in den Schuh gekippt. Glaub nicht, dass es sich mit Blase aufm Fußrücken gut fährt.
Aber schau mer mal...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Ungenagelt? wie meinst Du das? tsts
> 
> Meine Knochen sind zwar wieder heil, hab mir aber gerade Rittermäßig etwas siedendes Öl in den Schuh gekippt. Glaub nicht, dass es sich mit Blase aufm Fußrücken gut fährt.
> Aber schau mer mal...



Prellungen zählen net....und welchen Besuch haste denn da wieder abgewehrt....bzw. hast du wohl auch diese Ausgußscharten an deinem Haus wie so bei den Burgen
Hab deine kleine Scheibe ja noch hier rumliegen. Eigentlich schon gut ein Jahr, weil die wolltest ja schonmal...hmmh...dann schpann ich se mal schnell in die Drehmaschine und mach noch ne Fase drann.

G.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2009)

manche Gäste sind einfach furchtbar....
Fein, auf die Scheibe freu ich mich. Hab am Speiseeis meine alten Pedale dran und hab mir auch 5/10  Schuhe gegönnt Jetzt muß ich nur mal das fahren lernen!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> manche Gäste sind einfach furchtbar....
> Fein, auf die Scheibe freu ich mich. Hab am Speiseeis meine alten Pedale dran und hab mir auch 5/10  Schuhe gegönnt Jetzt muß ich nur mal das fahren lernen!



Halbe Schuhe....wiewaswo halbe Schuhe!?!?!?!?!

Was sind denn "alte Pedale"?


G.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2009)

"nicht Klickies" und sozusagen Halbschuhe 
Ach ja, wegen den Reifen,  die Engländer reden auch nicht mehr mit mir


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

Hätte auch nen schönen Tourenvorschlag.....MakHaus-Geländewagen auf Felsen angukkn-Kösser-Hohe Matze-Tröstau-BlablaTal-Makhaus.

Evtl. mit Geheimtrail

G.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2009)

Geländewagen auf Felsen angukkn  häh? 

is irgendwo einer auf nen Felsen aufgeschlagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

Ja, auf der Louisenburg....da stehen die Dinger auf den Felsen wo man net mit dem Rad drüber fahren darf

G.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

Willst Du vom Rawetzer Haus auf die Kösser fahren?
Wann willst Du wo losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Willst Du vom Rawetzer Haus auf die Kösser fahren?
> Wann willst Du wo losfahren?



Ahh....gutes Timing...bin gerade aufgestanden.
Ja, so 12:45 am MakHaus....evtl.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

hmm ... wollt eigentlich okopf heut ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Ahhh...Emän ist wieder da....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Bist du am 3. oder 4. auch am Oko?

Heut sind fei Holztage.

G.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut sind fei Holztage.
> 
> G.



Northshore?

ezt muß ich noch mal nachfragen MakHaus-Steinwald? Wo wir uns das letzte mal mit "Harry the Knife" getroffen haben?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Northshore?
> 
> ezt muß ich noch mal nachfragen MakHaus-Steinwald? Wo wir uns das letzte mal mit "Harry the Knife" getroffen haben?



Ahh......verdammt Forsthaus natürlich....ahhh scheiß Nachtschicht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

holztage ... das heißt was?

makhaus wär besser ... -> luisenburg zuviele leute ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Muß jetzt erstmal weg zum Einkaufen...........................


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

mann ... immer ausweichen


----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

Wat nu?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

War im Hagebaumarkt....der macht um 18Uhr zu....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

egal ... ich fahr mal zum forsthaus


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

oder doch okopf ... hmm


----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

mmh, was mach ich?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Na ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnenden Nichtentscheidenkönner.....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

Vor 13.00 schaff ichs nicht zum Forsthaus!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Dann halt nach 13Uhr

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Juhuu....jetzt hab ich ale Bretter für meinen Gartenwohlreid zusammen

G.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

Gut, ca 13:13 -könnt ich schaffen

hast du so einen großen Garten?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2009)

ok ... bin da


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Ja, hier 300m vom Forsthaus weg.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Du treibst Sachen: 86km und dann noch am nächsten Tagarbeiten  tststs!
> 
> Hast Du soviel arbeit, oder soviele Frauen, dass Du nur noch So früh zum Radeln Zeit hast?
> 
> War grad im Waldnaabtal -inzwischen darf man schon wieder die Funzel mitnehmen. Wird wirklich schon herbstlich




Ne nur eine Frau ...na ja zwei mit meiner kleinen 

Dunkel herbst.....wird dann mal wieder Zeit für a Männerabenteuerrundemitlichtding 

@all: Geht morgen evtl. a kleine Runde zam??? bin ned so fit für was großes.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2009)

waldnaabtal gegen späten nachmittag mit licht?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2009)

Jaja, jetzt isser da der Kiste.....aber heut  mich im Stich lassen mit den 2 Ausdauertschankies...tssstsss.
Mußt ultraschnell verschiedene Berge hochfahren....meine armen Beine 

@Mr. Franzam: Hast heut eigentlich bei deinem Abschlußlöffler deine Knieschoner eingesetzt??


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (13. September 2009)

@ Franzam
Ich sag mal ja !!! Genaues dann per SMS oder später hier...mal schauen

@ Jörg
Sorry das mach ich wieder gut  
Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn Eman und Franzam mitfahren dann fährt man da auch nicht mit 
konntest dir doch eigentlich danken das sowas nix für "normalfite" ist


----------



## franzam (13. September 2009)

falls was geht bitte SMS. bin dann unterwegs. falls nichts zam geht is`s a ok ( hab noch einige arbeit rumliegen)


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. September 2009)

Also bei mir wirds dann doch nix....hab Besuch und dann das gleiche Problem wie du 

Aber das holen wir auf alle Fälle nach!!


----------



## franzam (13. September 2009)

irgendwann wirds scho wieder Winter. dann ham mer viell. mehr Zeit


----------



## franzam (13. September 2009)

@ Jörg: an den Schonern sieht man nix


----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2009)

ich komme gerade wieder vom gardasee, wo der peter und andi nächste woche hin wollen. kann die mal jemand warnen, den 601 nur mit reichlicher überlegung zu fahren. es ist im oberen teil nirgens eine spur drin und überall fiese steine, die das vorderrad schön wegrutschen lassen. scheinbar fährt dort kaum noch jemand und dementsprechend ist der streckenzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich komme gerade wieder vom gardasee, wo der peter und andi nächste woche hin wollen. kann die mal jemand warnen, den 601 nur mit reichlicher überlegung zu fahren. es ist im oberen teil nirgens eine spur drin und überall fiese steine, die das vorderrad schön wegrutschen lassen. scheinbar fährt dort kaum noch jemand und dementsprechend ist der streckenzustand.



Der Andy würd ja auf den Weg dort hin auch evtl. über den Höllentrail fahren.
Könntest ihn ja dann direkt die Lage schildern

G.


----------



## franzam (15. September 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Was für einen Trinkrucksack würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2009)

für normale touren was kompaktes wie der eman hat. ich habe einen deuter mit 20l und das ist meistens zuviel. das werkzeug und bißchen essen flattert dann bei ruppiger fahrweise im rucksack umher. man gewöhnt sich zwar dran aber ich denke mir immer wieder mal das es ein kleinerer auch machen würde.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2009)

hab den (geht net viel rein aber schön kompakt)
http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...FTER-Bike-Rucksack-mit-2L-Getr-nkebeutel.html

und den (schon länger nimmer benutzt ... gehen noch die Regensachen rein)
http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...NOMAD-Bike-Rucksack-inkl--3L-Trinksystem.html


----------



## Klabauterman (15. September 2009)

ich hab den hier: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=0c0d7d97003d8a709380e757d68bcc41
allerdings anderes baujahr

@eman: hast du den 2tn in diesem schicken roten karomuster?:kotz:


----------



## franzam (15. September 2009)

mmh, ich schwanke zwischen den Daikine Drafter und den Camel Chaos, bzw. Havoc


----------



## schu2000 (15. September 2009)

den camelbak chaos find ich net schlecht für feierabend- und nicht allzu lange runden. passt alles rein was man  braucht - wasser, schlauch, minitool, pumpe und noch a weng mehr. nen deuter superbike hab ich dann noch für längere ausflüge.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2009)

camelbag kauft man net ... is doch xc ware  args ... du musst also nen camelbag kaufen


----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2009)

@eman
nur so am rande. bin die strasse zum altissimo komplett mit dem intense hoch getreten. selbst die steilen rampen gingen fast "mühelos" im vergleich zu vor zwei jahren mit dem lapierre. allerdings habe ich eine stunde länger gebraucht und regelmäßig aller eine stunde eine 10 minütig pause eingelegt. geschoben habe ich dann erst auf dem schotterstück kurz vor der wiese um noch kraft zu sparen. geholfen hat es allerdings gar nicht. abfahrt war super anstrengend und richtig ins flüssiges fahren bin ich auch nicht rein gekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2009)

@Emän: Natürlich man kauft nur Camelback

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2009)

so, der jörg und ich wollen morgen eine runde durch den steinwald drehen. (ist noch nicht ganz sicher, da mein daumen gerade zickt aber das wird hoffentlich bis morgen)
soll was größeres werden und starten wollen wir ab 1100. wenn noch jemand von den üblichen verdächtigen tagesfreizeit hat, der kann ja mitkommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, der jörg und ich wollen morgen eine runde durch den steinwald drehen. (ist noch nicht ganz sicher, da mein daumen gerade zickt aber das wird hoffentlich bis morgen)
> soll was größeres werden und starten wollen wir ab 1100. wenn noch jemand von den üblichen verdächtigen tagesfreizeit hat, der kann ja mitkommen.



So isses

Aber was Größeres....hmmmmh.....zum Glück kennt sich der Speedy net aus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2009)

was grösseres und jörg schließt sich aus  ... eher was längeres von der zeit her gesehen


----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2009)

größer kann ja auch was längeres sein.

@jörg
ich hab eine karte vom fichtelgebirge daheim.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> größer kann ja auch was längeres sein.
> 
> @jörg
> ich hab eine karte vom fichtelgebirge daheim.



Ist da Poppenreuth noch drauf.....südwestlich von Mak.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, der jörg und ich wollen morgen eine runde durch den steinwald drehen. (ist noch nicht ganz sicher, da mein daumen gerade zickt aber das wird hoffentlich bis morgen)
> soll was größeres werden und starten wollen wir ab 1100. wenn noch jemand von den üblichen verdächtigen tagesfreizeit hat, der kann ja mitkommen.



ABSAGE!  der daumen zickt wirklich noch und ich möchte nicht der dritte dieses jahr mit daumen op sein.


----------



## Klabauterman (17. September 2009)

Alles gute Dinge sind doch 3


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ABSAGE!  der daumen zickt wirklich noch und ich möchte nicht der dritte dieses jahr mit daumen op sein.



Lillertal sollte Zillertal heißen....hab nur noch vereschwinden sehen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2009)

@klabauter
ehrlich gesagt, hab ich erst mal genug von verletzungen. die kation gestern ist mal wieder beim blödsinn machen auf einem ebenen feldweg passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (17. September 2009)

hehe is klar  war ja a net ernst gemeint!hast eh oft was oda? letztes jahr fuß,dieses jahr rücken...das jahr davor?


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ...das jahr davor?



da war nix außer blutergüssen, abschürfungen und prellungen. was man halt so hat, wenn mal was schief geht.  
ein angebrochenes handgelenk hatte ich noch 2005, das hat man aber erst ein jahr später endeckt.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2009)

@ Jörg: Hattest recht, die Ösis haben auch keine Slow Reezay.

Aber ich hatte heute als alter XCler eine richtige Offenbarung: 
Hab mir 2.5er Muddy Marry drauf, vorne Guey Glue. Dann eine Tour im feuchten Steinwald. 

Einfach Geil!!


----------



## franzam (19. September 2009)

Morgen gegen ca. 16.oo  hätt ich Zeit. Vielleicht geht was zam? 
Kiste, Waldnaabtal?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. September 2009)

Also wenn dann hätt ich morgen eher eher Zeit...

So bis 16.00 :/


----------



## franzam (20. September 2009)

also nicht ab, sondern bis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2009)

jepp...


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Morgen gegen ca. 16.oo  hätt ich Zeit. Vielleicht geht was zam?
> Kiste, Waldnaabtal?



Hm WNT wär schon gut aber hab keine Lampe (Akku) also evtl. eher???


----------



## franzam (20. September 2009)

Bin momentan in der Arbeit, ca. 15.20 Parkplatz Falkenberg? Oder willst lieber Steinwald fahren?

Hab mir jetz die bestellt:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

fÃ¼r ca 55â¬ is nix kaputt


----------



## franzam (20. September 2009)

Also, 15.00 Uhr  Parkplatz Falkenberg ist angesagt. Falls noch wer Zeit und Lust hat, gerne


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. September 2009)

Sodala, mou mi a mal wieder melden. 
nachdem hier schon wieder der konsumwahn ausgebrochen is, muss ich auch mal mei neus spielzeug einwerfen. wohl eine der besten entscheidungen überhaupt. jetzt werd ich wieder fit, hehehe.

was isn nächste woche los? unternimmt noch wer nen größeren ausflug in richtung süden oder irgendwas? ich komm aber trotzdem heim und werd den einen oder andern vo euch rausläuten 

klettersteigzeugs is auch gekauft-also lös gehts, oder wird jetzt gekuscht?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2009)

innsbruck oder oberammergau steht immer noch an  aber nix grösseres ...

ins zillertal muss man net unbedingt ... schöner trail aber umständlich alles ...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Bin momentan in der Arbeit, ca. 15.20 Parkplatz Falkenberg? Oder willst lieber Steinwald fahren?
> 
> Hab mir jetz die bestellt:
> 
> ...


 
hab mir die auch bestellt ... die hat aber arge schwächen ... was man so liest


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2009)

zillertal sollte man im vorbeifahren mal mitmachen, trainiert auch ein wenig die konti.

@ottl
mach mal den sattel wieder rein, mit deiner größe passt du doch da gar net drauf. 
aber ist was schickes zum bolzen.
oberammergau steht wirklich noch an, bei innsbruck hab ich bedenken, dass der kopf nicht mitmacht, nachdem ich zillertal doch ein wenig zu kämpfen hatte.
klettersteig ist auch noch ne gute sache, da wird es aber langsam kalt, wenn wir nicht noch mal einen guten tag erwischen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. September 2009)

@otti: schönes neues gefährt!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. September 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Sodala, mou mi a mal wieder melden.
> nachdem hier schon wieder der konsumwahn ausgebrochen is, muss ich auch mal mei neus spielzeug einwerfen. wohl eine der besten entscheidungen überhaupt. jetzt werd ich wieder fit, hehehe.
> 
> was isn nächste woche los? unternimmt noch wer nen größeren ausflug in richtung süden oder irgendwas? ich komm aber trotzdem heim und werd den einen oder andern vo euch rausläuten
> ...



Hi Otti,
kummst mal wieda ham!? goud sur!!

mach ma !!! fohrn ma im stawold...i affi mit deim hordn und undi mit meim Fritzl...du dann em umdrahd.

ausgred .... kuschd werd!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Sodala, mou mi a mal wieder melden.
> nachdem hier schon wieder der konsumwahn ausgebrochen is, muss ich auch mal mei neus spielzeug einwerfen. wohl eine der besten entscheidungen überhaupt. jetzt werd ich wieder fit, hehehe.



 hübsch! aber mit dem sattel hat speedy wohl recht


----------



## LB Stefan (21. September 2009)

@ ottl: am besten find ich die Axt die bei dir scheinbar immer griffbereit steht 

Ansonsten schönes Ding.


----------



## speedy_j (21. September 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ ottl: am besten find ich die Axt die bei dir scheinbar immer griffbereit steht



er bekommt wohl  öfters besuch von den bibeltreuen.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> er bekommt wohl  öfters besuch von den bibeltreuen.


oder schutz vor der ex


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2009)

@Ottl: Sieht schon gut aus....aaaber man erkennt den Dämpfer garnet


Zillertal war net kompliziert...aber 1 Abfahrt hatte halt "insgesamt" gut  20km....und die mögen keine dreckigen Menschen.
Aber der Trail war volle kniste genial und ansich richtig flowig....hatte irgendwie von allem was
Aber nichts für Frauen und Kinder
Und eine gute Bremse ist auch Vorausetzung.
Also wenn man in der Gegend ist auf jedenfall wert runterzufahren
Für die Gemütlichen (ab 35) reicht da 2 mal am Tag


@Lampenmenschen: Die Lampe kann net gut sein....viel zu billig


G.


----------



## franzam (21. September 2009)

auch billige Frauen können gut sein


----------



## speedy_j (21. September 2009)

@jörg
schau mal bitte, ob du mir ein paar bilder per mail zukommen lassen kannst.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> auch billige Frauen können gut sein



Kaum hams einen anständigen Reifen am Rad kommen die coolen Sprüche

@Spiidy: hab nur Müllbilder.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ottl: Sieht schon gut aus....aaaber man erkennt den Dämpfer garnet
> 
> 
> Zillertal war net kompliziert...aber 1 Abfahrt hatte halt "insgesamt" gut 20km....und die mögen keine dreckigen Menschen.
> ...


 
japp .. zillertal hat von allem etwas ... die letzte variante war dann sogar erträglich zum zurückfahrn ... die offizielle is voll der mist ... ewig viel auf teer im flachen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2009)

Ohhh....da sind aber auch alle 3,5 Varianten zum Zurückfahren drauf.
Welche der 3 Kurven ganz oben war denn deine Todeskurve??

Haste auch ein Höhenprofil mit Km´s???


@Speedy: Der Speedskatergriff ist echt fein....hinfallen ist aber glaub ich net so der bringer damit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2009)

die erste natürlich ... vorher war ja nix zum gripp testen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die erste natürlich ... vorher war ja nix zum gripp testen




Hab ich mir dann auch gedacht


Hmmh....Bildermäßig gibts diesmal nichts von der Strecke....sondern nur vom am Parplatz rumstehen...und die sind noch mist















G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Der Speedskatergriff ist echt fein....hinfallen ist aber glaub ich net so der bringer damit
> G.



dann kann ich ihn ja gleich weiter verkaufen. na ja, schauen wir mal, so oft wird der griff ja nicht getroffen. zur not kann er ja auch ans tourenradel.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



oh oh oh, da ist ja schon die todesrille zu sehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haste auch ein Höhenprofil mit Km´s???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. September 2009)

@Ohl: vielen dank-ich freue mich 

klabauterman liegt ganz nahe dran  hilft aber auch bei den aufdringlichen maltesern, samaritern, johannitern und was es alles gibt. und GEZ. alles räuber, diebe, politiker!!


hmmm-also zillertal is ne wiederholung wert, kann aber auch bös ausgehn, so wie ich des les? interessant.
na, ich verfolg mal weiter was da so los is.

und wir waren letztes wochenend drunten im allgäu, zu fuss mit komplettrucksack-nur das wetter hat uns geblockt weiter aufzusteigen. kalt wirds, aber ich glaub immer noch dass es noch ein paar gute tage geben wird. und es is übrigens zum kotzen, stundenlang auf nem trail zu wandern, der auch gern gefahren hätte sein wollen.

und trotzdem nochmal thema kalt:wir waren noch zusätzlich drei tage mit kanus auf der isar unterwegs. und bei dreimal kentern, den ganzen tag in nassen klamotten und einmal so-lang-unter-wasser-dass-die-andern-dachten-ich-schaffs-nicht-mehr im bekackten mörder unterstromspülungenwirbelwirdwasserwasauchimmer weiss ich jetzt, was kalt und tod is. bleib ich lieber auf zwei rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


>



Ahh, dann hatte eine Abfahrt "theoretisch" 1335Tm`s.
Durschnittliches Gefälle dann 14% auf 10.55km....hmmh....dabei ging doch soviel fast eben.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. September 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> k bei dreimal kentern, den ganzen tag in nassen klamotten und einmal so-lang-unter-wasser-dass-die-andern-dachten-ich-schaffs-nicht-mehr im bekackten mörder unterstromspülungenwirbelwirdwasserwasauchimmer weiss ich jetzt, was kalt und tod is. bleib ich lieber auf zwei rädern...



beim schifffahren fast ersoffen,beim radfahren fast abgestürzt
otte...du solltest dir vielleicht harmlosere sportarten aussuchen: stricken oder häckeln zB.


----------



## franzam (22. September 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ...du solltest dir vielleicht harmlosere sportarten aussuchen: stricken oder häckeln zB.



gibt Leute die haben sich bei sowas auch schon ein Auge ausgestochen


----------



## speedy_j (22. September 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und bei dreimal kentern, den ganzen tag in nassen klamotten und einmal so-lang-unter-wasser-dass-die-andern-dachten-ich-schaffs-nicht-mehr im bekackten mörder unterstromspülungenwirbelwirdwasserwasauchimmer weiss ich jetzt, was kalt und tod is. bleib ich lieber auf zwei rädern...



der eman weiß schon warum er wasserscheu ist. wahrscheinlich gab es bei ihm ähnliche schlüsselerlebnisse




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahh, dann hatte eine Abfahrt "theoretisch" 1335Tm`s.
> Durschnittliches Gefälle dann 14% auf 10.55km....hmmh....dabei ging doch soviel fast eben.
> 
> G.




wahrscheinlich muss man das mal ein wenig auseinander gezogen sehen, dann kommt das bestimmt besser zur geltung. hab mich auch erst mal gewundert, wo die flachstücke waren.


----------



## speedy_j (23. September 2009)

@Stawold_Bou & Eman

ich fahre wahrscheinlich morgen abend ins allgäu. wenn ihr nachkommt, oder du otti mit mir mitkommst und der eman nachkommt, dann könnten wir am samstag den mindelheimer klettersteig machen und sonntag nach ommerammergau fahren. vorausgesetzt die machen auf, was aber von wetter her recht gut ausschaut. für andere wochenendplanungsvorschläge bin ich allerdings auch zu haben.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2009)

speedy-merce ür die info. hmm-ich komm aber morgen erst spät aus der arbeit und hab die "richtigen" bike-sachen dahoam in der oberpfalz. aber ich grübel schon seit zwei stunden, ob ich niad doch irgendwie so dazustoß. ich sag mal noch nix, nicht ja und nicht nein. aber ich schick dir mal vorsichshalber per pm mei händiii-nummer...bzw du mir?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2009)

hmm ... für klettersteig hab ich gar keine ausrüstung ...

wochenende ... mein plan ist das ich noch keinen plan hab


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2009)

@Spiidi: Hast du deinen Griff schon???

@Eman: Ausrüstung gibts doch zum Ausleihen.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... für klettersteig hab ich gar keine ausrüstung ...



haben wir alles da. helm und gurt ist alles was man braucht, wobei man den steig auch komplett ohne gehen kann.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Spiidi: Hast du deinen Griff schon???
> G.



nein, noch nicht. ich schätze, er ist noch nicht dazu gekommen, den odi griff anzupassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> haben wir alles da. helm und gurt ist alles was man braucht, wobei man den steig auch komplett ohne gehen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nur mal so interesse halber....was kosten denn die Griffe Aufpreis??
Will nur mal wissen ob sich des rentiert selber zu machen, weil die Oury ja auch net gerade billig waren.

Klettersteig ohne Helm......da würd ich eher noch auf den Gurt verzichten.......

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2009)

die griffe hab ich gekauft und ihm zugeschickt. er passt es dann an, ohne aufpreis. deswegen bin ich auch nicht traurig, dass er ein wenig länger brauch.

der klettersteig geht auch ohne helm, wenn niemand weiter vor einem unterwegs ist. die meiste zeit läuft man weit oben am grat entlang und hat selten jemand über einem, der mit steinen schmeißen könnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die griffe hab ich gekauft und ihm zugeschickt. er passt es dann an, ohne aufpreis. deswegen bin ich auch nicht traurig, dass er ein wenig länger brauch.
> 
> der klettersteig geht auch ohne helm, wenn niemand weiter vor einem unterwegs ist. die meiste zeit läuft man weit oben am grat entlang und hat selten jemand über einem, der mit steinen schmeißen könnte.




Jaja, des ist wie mit den Protektoren beim Radeln...die braucht man auch die meiste Zeit net....und ist immer in Hoffnung sie garnet zu brauchen
Ist also ein ebener Klettersteig....dann mehr ein Wandersteig (Hände auf die Oberschänkel Klopf)  

Heißt des du hast ihm nagelneue ODIs geschickt...und 3Stück Ourys??????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> speedy-merce ür die info. hmm-ich komm aber morgen erst spät aus der arbeit und hab die "richtigen" bike-sachen dahoam in der oberpfalz. aber ich grübel schon seit zwei stunden, ob ich niad doch irgendwie so dazustoß. ich sag mal noch nix, nicht ja und nicht nein. aber ich schick dir mal vorsichshalber per pm mei händiii-nummer...bzw du mir?


 
nix grübeln ... mitkommen ..

... weiß auch noch net


----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nix grübeln ... mitkommen ..
> 
> ... weiß auch noch net



das sagt der richtige nichtentscheidungstreffentyp. 
das einzige, wo du immer eine entscheidung treffen kannst ist: "ok, die nächste abfahrt"

@jörg
ja, der griff war nagelneu. der wird eh ewig halten, da er härter ist als ein oury.


----------



## franzam (27. September 2009)

Übrigens, von der Matze richtung Tröstau runter waren auch die Holzfäller drin. 
 Oben Harvester, unten im ehemals flowigen Singletrail per Hand. Liegt aber alles aufm Weg rum


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Übrigens, von der Matze richtung Tröstau runter waren auch die Holzfäller drin.
> Oben Harvester, unten im ehemals flowigen Singletrail per Hand. Liegt aber alles aufm Weg rum



Ich weiß, war heute, unsere gemeinsame letzte Runde, mit der Freundin da fahren.
Allerdings trotz komplettem Singletrailanteil wesentlich besser auf die Martze rauf...wenn man nämlich unten am Feld, wos gleich weiter in die Ortschaft geht, rechts abbiegt, kommt man ziemlich easy genau auf der Wurmlohpasshöhe an.
Und des beste daran war außerdem noch, wir hatten nämlich nur 2,5h Zeit und sind in Mak los, mein Auto stand unten in Tröstau.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2009)

so ... wochenende überlebt ... am klettersteig net abgestürzt
helm hatten wir dabei ... mit betonung auf dabei 












wegen dem sloowy_j wurden wir peinlicher weise von 2 frauen überholt ... 












oberammergau war geil ... umso schlimmer das die zu machen ...


----------



## franzam (27. September 2009)

Hier das Profil der Samstagstour :
 war mit den MM in GG echt lustig


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wegen dem sloowy_j wurden wir peinlicher weise von 2 frauen überholt ...



Ououou....und des auch noch.....und dann  noch ohne Helm in dem Steinbruch umernanderlaufen...tststssss...wie soll das noch enden....eijeijeijeijei...


@Franzam: Du hast doch nicht 2 GG Reifen drauf, oder??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wegen dem sloowy_j wurden wir peinlicher weise von 2 frauen überholt ...



jeden tag eine gute tat. 
meinen rechten oberschenkel spüre ich jetzt doch ziemlich deutlich. ich vermute fast, er wurde einseitig belastet.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. September 2009)

@eMan & speedy!! SAHNE!! 
wie gesagt-ich hab mich in den arsch gebissen! aber vielleicht wars doch ganz gut so. nur das bild mit den mädels macht mich stutzig...sollte da jörg doch recht haben? und es wird erst spannend wenn man 60 ist?

war dafür gestern mim hardtail am schnneeberg unterwegs. 2x rauf ohne überhaupt nen ansatz von anstrengung zu spüren. aber abwärts voller materialeinsatz  jetzt kenn ich jeden stein da oben!

hmm-is eigentlich wer daham? oder macht wer noch was die woche?
ich mach auch keinen rückzieher mehr!!

Und @jörg: ich müsst mir mal a paar bilder von dir besorgen!! meinst ich kann mal irgendwann bei dir vorbeidüsen?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2009)

die beiden weiber da oben ... nun ja ... die haben das nicht das erste mal gemacht ...

erst ab 60 ... für mich is das grad optimal weil man schnell durchkommt ... länger an nem felsen aufhalten wär eh nix für mich  muss strecke machen *gg*

wochenende bin ich evtl wieder im lande 

eigentlich sollt man fast nochmal nach ogau ...


----------



## speedy_j (30. September 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eigentlich sollt man fast nochmal nach ogau ...



sag nicht sowas, sonst sitze ich fast schon wieder im auto. schau mal die wettervorhersagen an.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2009)

hmm wetter in ogau is optimal angesagt


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2009)

@eman
was machen wir denn nun?

@jörg
der griff ist vor zwei tagen angekommen. schaut schick aus und bringt 52g auf die waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2009)

wetter in den alpen wär optimal ... innsbruck 

@stoawold bou ... kommst mit


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2009)

mmmhhh, innsbruck aber nur gucken. 

also ich bin mal zu fast allen schandtaten bereit, zumal das wetter hier eher mies werden soll. schick mir auch noch mal deine nummer, hab gestern mein telefon geschrottet und die datensicherung noch nicht wieder herstellen können.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wetter in den alpen wär optimal ... innsbruck
> 
> @stoawold bou ... kommst mit



nur allzu gern!! haut aber dieses wochenemd niad hin bei mir...scheise alls!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2009)

hehe fahrn eh net


----------



## speedy_j (3. Oktober 2009)

aber nur, weil der eman den schwanz eingezogen hat. 

@all
morgen todesnohe?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2009)

So, heut ist erstmal Oko angesagt........mal schaun wies morgen aussieht....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2009)

@speedy ... zum glück hab ich den schwanz eingezogen ... glaub net das es mir da unten besser gegangen wär ... naja geht  auf jedenfall wieder aufwärts ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2009)

Ahhh...hei Speedy....haste deinen Griff schon dran?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2009)

ich hab doch keine zeit zum basteln, brauch außerdem noch ein paar teile. aber so hatte ich mir das dann vorgestellt. wie schaut es denn mit der handhabung aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> .... wie schaut es denn mit der handhabung aus?



Hmmmh...ja....so vom im Stehen schalten gut....bin seit der Griff drann ist noch nicht damit gefahren

Komm ja seit ich an meinem Slopepampträck bau nimmer zum Fahren






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2009)

am besten gefällt mir ja der teddy. den brauchst bestimmt zum trösten/kuscheln, wenn du dir mal wieder mit dem hammer auf die finger gehauen hast.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> am besten gefällt mir ja der teddy. den brauchst bestimmt zum trösten/kuscheln, wenn du dir mal wieder mit dem hammer auf die finger gehauen hast.



Das ist Bob der Bauteddy der ist wichtig beim Bauen. Außerdem brauch ich auch immer mein Rosa Bobby Car und meine blaue Pneumatigsystemrutsche...ohne dem ganzen geht mal nichts





Kukkst du an den Spuren wie hoch ich schon meine Wallride hoch bin
Mit dem kleinen s Minimohrhuhn gehts des voll gut






G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2009)

ah, du übst also heimlich wallrides, damit du mich irgendwann wieder alt aussehen lassen kannst. muss mal mit meinem vermieter reden, was der garten so hergibt. groß genug ist er ja.


----------



## franzam (6. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich´s Brett erst flach hinleg und dann aufstelle , schaffe sogar ich hohe Wallrides...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wenn ich´s Brett erst flach hinleg und dann aufstelle , schaffe sogar ich hohe Wallrides...



Verdammt, ich bin überführt
Ich glaub ich werd eine Granitsection auch noch mit einbauen...sind ja schließlich im Fichtl.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja Jörg, is dir wirklich schon der Dreck ausgegangen...Straßengraben schon leergeräumt wa!? 
dann muss i mal mitm Wastl vorbeikommen!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja noch net fertig....komme erst wieder Sam oder Sonn dazu ein wenig zu bastelln.
Aber ich machs auch wintertauglich und wenn ich mit der Schneeschippe räumen muß
Ist aber schon ein ganzes Stück mehr Erde da wie auf dem Bild.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2009)

so ein sauwetter heut .... geht das WE was?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dann würd bei mir morgen was gehen, aber mal warten wies wetter wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir geht des WoEnd nichts.
Aber heute wäre ansich schon irgendwie schönes Nebelwetter....gestern wars viel zu sonnig für Felsfotos

@Stefan: 17ter bzw.18ter steht im PDF Feil.....kauf dir mal einen anständigen Kompiuter











G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2009)

ufo ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn das fürn Halteteil? Bin nämlich auch gerade am überlegen was zu bastelln.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2009)

eman, baust mir auch noch eine?  

hab mir gerade die solsbike bestellt. für den helm werde ich mir eine mit weitem winkel wohl noch basteln müssen.



so, hab ja mal ein videolink eingestellt der recht schnell nicht mehr funktioniert hatte. nun hab ich ihn wieder gefunden. jetzt dürfen sich alle noch einmal satt sehen und in erinnerungen schwelgen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ufo ...



Ich habs ja schon vermutet, der EMan is von nem anderen Stern 



speedy_j schrieb:


> jetzt dürfen sich alle noch einmal satt sehen und in erinnerungen schwelgen



Hmm Erinnerungen...toll, wenn man eigentlich scho lang wollte, aber erst vor gut zwei jahren angefangen hat zu biken


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

hehe ... schon geil das video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2009)

@ Video: Hammerhart. !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eman, baust mir auch noch eine?
> 
> hab mir gerade die solsbike bestellt. für den helm werde ich mir eine mit weitem winkel wohl noch basteln müssen.


 
das is die konstruktion vom stefan (mit anderen linsen) ... die kann sich bei der lichtleistung und leuchtbild im vergleich (da schreibt einer bei der Aktiv Radfahren einen bericht) durchaus sehen lassen. thermisch gar net so schlecht, trotzdem werd ich seitlich noch kleine Kühlkörper ran machen.

die solsbike is ne p7 oder? die is doch optimal fürn helm. engerer winkel am helm, weiterer winkel am lenker (wenn überhaupt was am lenker)

fürn lenker hab ich zumindest mal die teile bestellt für 3 x 4 3W Kerne. bin die woche eine 3 fach MC-E (zumindest theoretisch (glaub net das der hersteller wirklich so hoch geht -> thermisches Prob) 36W LED power ... name ist mir entfallen) gefahrn ... krass was mit LEDs mittlerweile geht. aber irgendwie nur noch spinnerei da soviel licht den sinn eines nightrides auf den kopf stellt.

realistisch betrachtet reicht die helmlampe. nur bei nebel brauchst unbedingt die möglichkeit die lampe an den lenker zu schrauben.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

und fährt heut wer wo rum?


----------



## speedy_j (11. Oktober 2009)

keine ahnung was in der solsbike verbaut ist, es soll nur funktionieren.
mit der winkelwahl zwischen helm und lenker bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher und muss dies auch erst ausporbieren. meine jetzigen gedankengänge sprechen aber irgendwie dafür, dass ich am helm das nahfeld ausleuchten möchte; zwecks schlüsselstellenfahren etc. 

@schuh
meine erste treppenfahrt war 1994 und endete an einer laterne. seitdem hat sich beim stürzen nur die geschwindigkeit geändert.  



übrigens: die strecke in abgeänderter form gibt es immer noch. http://www.wurbauerkogel.at/sixcms/detail.php?template=d_wbk_inhalt&_cat=mtb&_lang=de


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

am helm der engere winkel  hat den sinn, dass du den lichtkegel ja immer dort hast wo du hinfahrn willst.
am lenker (wenn überhaupt -> viele fahrn da nur nen "positionslicht") hast was dran um das restliche feld um dich im augenwinkel sehen zu können.
zudem ist es komisch wennst aus dem helleren kegel der lenkerlampe rausschwenkst. auch deshalb am helm nen kleinerer aber helleren kegel


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Mhm bei uns regnet es grad richtig schön


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

japp es regnet ... und kalt ist es auch

hast eigentlich zufällig noch so nen plastikglas also das von der lampe? brauch für die neue lampe irgendwas.... falls ich sie je fertigbau


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich mal gucken evtl hab ich noch eins.

Achja und es ist kein Plastikglas sondern eins aus Makrolon !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

bist nächstes WE am okopf? zur gründung der DH/FR abteilung des WSV Warmensteinach?

wenn ogau net geht bin ich zumindest mal wieder am okopf


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja denk scho dass ich da hin geh.

Ja dann tun ma da mal wieder was machen tun wa??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

falls ogau net geht


----------



## franzam (11. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bist nächstes WE am okopf? zur gründung der DH/FR abteilung des WSV Warmensteinach?



wann, wie , wo??


----------



## franzam (11. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eman, baust mir auch noch eine?
> 
> hab mir gerade die solsbike bestellt. für den helm werde ich mir eine mit weitem winkel wohl noch basteln müssen.



solsbike ist in D doch vom Markt genommen worden - Lupine hatsich anscheinend etwas aufgeregt


----------



## speedy_j (11. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> solsbike ist in D doch vom Markt genommen worden - Lupine hatsich anscheinend etwas aufgeregt



so aktuell ist also deren homepage nicht? wo hast denn die info her?


----------



## franzam (11. Oktober 2009)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/244340


----------



## speedy_j (11. Oktober 2009)

ach so. die mytinysun homepage hat doch aber auch ein shop. ad funktioniert noch alles mit dem kaufen. morgen weiß ich sicher mehr, wenn da jemand wieder im büro hockt.

@eman
wieviel tage urlaub hast denn noch? im oktober/november gibt es in südtirol bestimmt noch ein paar schöne tage. wir könnten ja noch mal nach bozen düsen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2009)

Hmmh...scheint doch eher so das die Lampa als Radlampe deklariert verkauft worden ist ohne die StVo Dingsbumse einzuhalten...hmmmh?!?
Ich hab an meinem Rad ja jetzt 2 Leuchtwürmchensuchvereinwegfindelampen und damit darfs ja wieder verkauft werden....juhu...ich  bin nicht kriminell 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> wieviel tage urlaub hast denn noch? im oktober/november gibt es in südtirol bestimmt noch ein paar schöne tage. wir könnten ja noch mal nach bozen düsen.



Hmmmh....du und der Emän....hmmh...dann mach dir vorher auf jedenfall nen HR 40a drauf....zur Sicherheit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ach so. die mytinysun homepage hat doch aber auch ein shop. ad funktioniert noch alles mit dem kaufen. morgen weiß ich sicher mehr, wenn da jemand wieder im büro hockt.
> 
> @eman
> wieviel tage urlaub hast denn noch? im oktober/november gibt es in südtirol bestimmt noch ein paar schöne tage. wir könnten ja noch mal nach bozen düsen.


 
japp  ... dabei 
10 frei verfügbare hätt ich noch

schalt die woche nach 7 stressigen prüfpunkten im grenzlastbereich endlich nen dauerversuch ein und hab dann wieder ruhe wenn der zuverlässig läuft und in andere hände gegeben werden kann 

urlaub kann ich dann relativ kurzfristig nehmen da die daten und der zu schreibende versuchsbericht  :kotzleider) nicht davonrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön. dann schauen wir mal, wann das wetter wieder ein paar sonnenstrahlen schickt. falls bei jemand anderem ein ähnliches verlangen nach einem kurztrip besteht, so kann er sich gerne anhängen. mit dem eman allein ist immer ein bissel grenzwertig.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Oktober 2009)

manchmal, wenn es stark regnet in der nacht, hasse ich es, ein dachgeschosswohnung zu haben.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2009)

dem muss ich beipflichten, bin dann schließlich um 4:15 aufgestanden. 3:30 kam der Hagel, der hat mir den Rest gegeben.......


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2009)

Was macht ihr denn Nachts alles andauernd?
Ihr sollt doch nachts schlafen! Wenn man schläft hört man den Regen und Hagel ja nicht... 

Bei uns hats aber nicht gehagelt.... Zumindest hab ich davon nichts mit bekommen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2009)

Was....heut nacht hats geregnet....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wann, wie , wo??



Ja da ist das Bullhädhaus Saisonendedingsbums und da soll dann auch die MB Abteilung vom WSC gegründet werden....ne gute Sache ansich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wann, wie , wo??


 
http://www.fichtlride.de/FR/newspics/Newsletter-Bike-Event-Herbst-09.pdf


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sehr schön. dann schauen wir mal, wann das wetter wieder ein paar sonnenstrahlen schickt. falls bei jemand anderem ein ähnliches verlangen nach einem kurztrip besteht, so kann er sich gerne anhängen. mit dem eman allein ist immer ein bissel grenzwertig.




Falls Du wen suchst der nicht so schnell unterwegs ist und abends auch mal gern nen Rotwein mehr trinkt...

Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt diesem Mistwetter hier zu entkommen und noch paar Südtiroler Sonnenstrahlen zu tanken.


Wetterbericht sagt nichts gutes für Oberammergau am Wochenende. Ich befürchte der 4.10. war der letzte Öffnungstag des Parks... bei bestem Wetter und ich war dort. Das freut mich ein wenig aber viel mehr trauere ich über den Park... hoffentlich gibts noch eine Lösung.


@ eman: Noch Bedarf an nem Leatt Brace?


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ..und abends auch mal gern nen Rotwein mehr trinkt...



das trifft zwar jetz gar nicht für mich zu, aber vielleicht schaffst du es den eman mal abzufüllen. 

der schuh hat auch noch interesse angemeldet. jetzt müssen wir nur aufs wetter warten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das trifft zwar jetz gar nicht für mich zu, aber vielleicht schaffst du es den eman mal abzufüllen.
> 
> der schuh hat auch noch interesse angemeldet. jetzt müssen wir nur aufs wetter warten.




Das spiegelt auch nicht meine normalen Gewohnheiten aber wenn ich in Italien bin dann gehören auch mal 2-3 Gläser Wein am Abend dazu...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das spiegelt auch nicht meine normalen Gewohnheiten aber wenn ich in Italien bin dann gehören auch mal 2-3 Gläser Wein am Abend dazu...



Vernüftig

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2009)

ich trink doch aber nie aljohol.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das spiegelt auch nicht meine normalen Gewohnheiten aber wenn ich in Italien bin dann gehören auch mal 2-3 Gläser Wein am Abend dazu...


 

jetzt kommt der auch schon mit der tour 

bist aber trotzdem willkommen mitzufahrn

ogau geht nimmer ja ... um den park ist es wirklich schade ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2009)

.....hast dir dein Liteville schon bestellt??

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich trink doch aber nie aljohol.





Das soll aber ungesund sein.... 
Nach nem schönen Biketag schmeckt im Biergarten ein Radler doch super und Weizenbier ist eh das beste isotonische Getränk das es gibt - gibt es auch alkoholarm bzw. alkoholfrei.

Sogar in vielen Medikamenten ist Alkohol drin weils sein muss....



Na macht mal nen Termin aus und ich gucke in meinen Terminkalender was der dazu sagt.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2009)

muss halt der jörg mit ... der nimmt dann auch noch nen paar (Flaschen Wein) 

liteville ... nein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. Oktober 2009)

oder der andy. mit dem ist auch gut trinken.

ist euch momentan beim rad fahren auch so kalt?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2009)

zur zeit denkt man eher ans skifahrn ... der temperatursturz war schon brutal


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ist euch momentan beim rad fahren auch so kalt?




Was ist Radfahren....bin momentan nur arbeiten
Wan habt ihr geplant zu fahren??

Juhuuu....BEITRAG 5555

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich war am 4.10. noch mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt biken und aahlte mich in der Sonne... heut hat es mich teilweise mit Winterjacke gefrohren.

Die Temperaturen sind definitiv schneller in den Keller gerauscht als sich mein Körper dran gewohnt hat...


Ähm, ja ... Jörg... den hab ich vor paar Jahren in Bischofsmais mal bei ner Flasche Wein kennen gelernt. Wir waren die einzigen zwei am Parkplatz und haben uns dann zusammengesessen. Und so nen Traffic hab ich immer noch nicht...

@ LB Jörg: Noch immer so zufrieden mit dem Traffic? Will nun echt Nägel mit Köpfen machen übern Winter...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich war am 4.10. noch mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt biken und aahlte mich in der Sonne... heut hat es mich teilweise mit Winterjacke gefrohren.
> 
> Die Temperaturen sind definitiv schneller in den Keller gerauscht als sich mein Körper dran gewohnt hat...
> 
> ...



Ja...Auto funktoniert immernoch und hatte noch keine richtigen Auas.

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .... skifahrn ...




Kann ich nicht, aber ich freue mich auf sowas, das rockt gut:


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2009)

ja radlfahrn auf schnee hat schon was und kann richtig geil sein (ich hoff mal das ich diesen winter mal dabei sein kann) ... aber auf brettern bei richtigem schnee is dann doch geiler

am geilsten war dieser kontrast ostern (nachdem ich den speedy verloren hatte  ) ... radln bei geilstem Wetter in Meran ... tag drauf geilster schnee am schnalstaler gletscher mit brettern unter den füßen


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist Radfahren....bin momentan nur arbeiten
> Wan habt ihr geplant zu fahren??
> 
> Juhuuu....BEITRAG 5555
> ...


 
arbeiten tu ich zur zeit auch zuviel ... schlimm wenn einem andauernd stahlträger zwischen die füsse geschmissen werden und man fertig werden muss

geplant is bei mir gar nix ... sollt noch a weng schneien auf den gletschern das mans mit skifahrn verbinden kann


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2009)

planung:

es gibt noch keine, allerdings wurde mir gestern offenbart, dass ich arbeitsmäßig bis ende oktober noch mal voll eingespannt bin. von meiner seite wäre frühestens das letzte oktoberwochenende möglich und auch nur dann, wenn es in der arbeit flutscht.
ich denke aber, das wir in bozen auch im november noch bei 15°C und sonne rechnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Oktober 2009)

hmmm-es wird zeit, dass ich hier fertig werd...! sonst seh ich euch bald nur noch im altenheim wieder ...


----------



## schu2000 (15. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> planung:
> 
> es gibt noch keine, allerdings wurde mir gestern offenbart, dass ich arbeitsmäßig bis ende oktober noch mal voll eingespannt bin. von meiner seite wäre frühestens das letzte oktoberwochenende möglich und auch nur dann, wenn es in der arbeit flutscht.



Das is gut, weil nach meinem momentanen Urlaub hab ich auch locker bis dahin ordentlich zu tun...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmmh...ob am Samstag am der Oko offen hat...im oberen Bereich kann man bestimmt schon Rad und Ski fahren
Wenn ich net immer erst um 22 Uhr heimkommen würd, würd ich glatt mal hochradeln


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2009)

auf der webcam is deutlich schnee  unten denk ich mal schneematsch ... sicher ungemütlich da radl zu fahrn ... wenn ich die ski dabeihätt würd ich auf nen gletscher fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> auf der webcam is deutlich schnee  unten denk ich mal schneematsch ... sicher ungemütlich da radl zu fahrn ... wenn ich die ski dabeihätt würd ich auf nen gletscher fahrn



Ist aber ne ganz angenehme Luft und so...also net so naßkaltekeligungemütlich.
Eher so...jetzt wäre Radfahren eigentlich ganz schön wenn man net in die Arbeit müßte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2009)

Hast dich eigentlich schon für den Bobby Root Wheelie Kontest für nächstes Jahr angemeldet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2009)

hier in rgbg ist das wetter einfach nur sch...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2009)

bozenwetter ... wenns net so weit wär


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2009)

hmm ... 400 km gar net so schlimm ... da bin ich ja echt am überlegen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab nur Samstag Zeit.....da sind 400km doch zu weit

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... 400 km gar net so schlimm ... da bin ich ja echt am überlegen



bring mich nicht auf dumme gedanken. mein rad ist noch beim service, da muss ich sonst morgen eine stressaktion starten.

@jörg
sieht ganz interessant aus: http://nsmb.com/3334-zerode/


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... 400 km gar net so schlimm ... da bin ich ja echt am überlegen



Ich könnt mir Samstag und Sonntag vermutlich freischaufeln.... falls MFG geboten dann könnt ich versuchen.....


----------



## schu2000 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, 550km für zwei Tage...also insgesamt 1100...grübelgrübelgrübel
Aber wenn ich mir die Lage am Oko und in Todesnohe so anschau...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2009)

jetzt hört auf, es kommen schon noch ein paar tage!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2009)

wenn man das sauwetter daheim so anschaut ... mal drüber schlafen


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich mir die okopf webcam so anschau ... ich fahr nach bozen ... kommt wer mit ? könnt ab rgbg theoretisch einen mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

hmm winterreifen wird man brauchen ... das macht die sache schwieriger ... sch ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich längst drobn

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

mach ich jetzt drauf


----------



## schu2000 (16. Oktober 2009)

keine winterreifen...krieg ich erst nächste woche drauf...viel spaß!!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

args ... irgendwie is mir das ganze jetzt doch zuviel stress

das linke und rechte schultermännchen kämpfen jetzt miteinander


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2009)

Und welches davon ist rot und welches weiß....oder sind bei dir beide rot

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

grün und rot natürlich ... 

bist morgen anwesend beim hanke?


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2009)

ich schätze letzteres. das eine will heut noch fahren, das andere morgen früh.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

und das dritte sagt ich darf net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2009)

die mutti?


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Oktober 2009)

Wann treff ma uns denn morgen beim Hänky


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Oktober 2009)

Mann was mach ich denn jetzt nur am Wochenende???

Ogau zu, Osternohe zu, BMais... weis nicht...
Motocross Strecke total abgesoffen und schlammig....
Fels zu nass zum klettern und auf Kletterhalle hab ich kein Bock...


Glaub das wird ein Wochenende wo ich diverse Arbeiten mach die im Sommer liegen blieben und vielleicht ne kleine Runde in der Umgebung biken.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2009)

@pyro ... schick mir mal deine telefonzellennummer ... dann hätt ich dich evtl angerufen wegen bozen 

radlfahrn dieses wochenende in dland is net so prickelnd leider


----------



## schu2000 (17. Oktober 2009)

Na sich a bissl einsauen hat doch auch was


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2009)

naja ... schneematsch is das schlimmste was dir passieren kann ... einmatschen bei 10 grad is OK ... bei 0 grad nur noch übel

echter schnee is dann wieder geil ... 

vielleicht fahr ich morgen ganz früh ... dann ist der schnee noch schnee am okopf vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wann treff ma uns denn morgen beim Hänky



so zwischen 12 und 13Uhr in die Richtung....hab eh schon Schnupfen oder so Zeug...

G


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2009)

ohne radl? oder mit?

überleg ob ich  ne tour übern schneeberg fahre. auf den lift setzen will ich mich heut net ... da wirds dann zu kalt

@stefan ... bring mal deine lampe mit


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2009)

Mit Rad...tsss.....wobei ich auch net wirlich im kalten Lift sitzen will.
Aber mal kuggn...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2009)

@Imän: Und, was ist so rausgekommen??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2009)

nix neues


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2009)

Aha.....


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2009)

Apropo Neues...hast gsehn.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427444


G


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Oktober 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Apropo Neues...hast gsehn.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427444
> 
> ...




Eine Ungerechtigkeit... bei Euch gibts schon so viel zum biken und jetzt noch mehr... tssss.

Aber so wie die Hindernisse bislang aussehn, also die dicken Doubles wird das eh ne Pro-Strecke.


----------



## franzam (19. Oktober 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Eine Ungerechtigkeit... bei Euch gibts schon so viel zum biken und jetzt noch mehr... tssss.



ja mei, jeder wie er´s verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ja mei, jeder wie er´s verdient



Also wenns nach dem geht dann wär hier alles voller Bikestrecken... bin doch soo brav...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2009)

args ... in bozen is das wetter am WE schön wieder schön


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ... in bozen is das wetter am WE schön wieder schön




Dieses WE hab ich aber schlecht Zeit.... leider.
Nächstes siehts wieder besser aus und unter der Woche auch.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich muß Sonnntag arbeiten.....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ... in bozen is das wetter am WE schön wieder schön



na dann werd ich mal das radl fertig machen.


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2009)

hmm bin noch bis freitag nachmittag/abend beruflich in wien


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2009)

hmm wenn ich nur mal wieder wüsst was ich tun soll ... wenn man wüsst das ne woche später das wetter auch passt ... wenn ich mich nur immer entscheiden könnt ... wenn wenn wenn


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2009)

Mußt mal ein Entscheidungshilfetraining bei einem Entscheidungshilfetrainer machen....oder ähnliches....aber dazu müßte man sich ja auch entscheiden

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Oktober 2009)

dann fahren wir in einer woche halt nochmal. hab gerade die neuen trailer in den news  gesehen. für mich ist die sache klar, wir fahren eman!

muss nur noch mein rad wieder zusammen basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2009)

welche trailer??


----------



## speedy_j (23. Oktober 2009)

der hier hat mir sehr gut gefallen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428189


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2009)

hmm ... montag hab ich urlaub


----------



## speedy_j (23. Oktober 2009)

hab ich schon nachgefragt, ist aber nicht drin.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2009)

Montag hab ich auch frei.....oder so ähnlich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2009)

oder so ähnlich ??? ... hä?

na speedy ... was mach mer? 
ich würd wohl montag noch schneerutschen


----------



## speedy_j (23. Oktober 2009)

wir fahren! bin grad noch dabei mitm schuh ab zu klären ob er auch noch mitkommt. er ist aber immer noch in wien.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2009)

der soll nen we später mitfahrn


----------



## schu2000 (23. Oktober 2009)

So schauts aus  bin vor 20 Minuten heimgekommen, des wär mir jetzt a weng zu stressig...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2009)

hehe ... freizeitstress is doch gut


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der soll nen we später mitfahrn



Heisst das Ihr fährt nächstes WE auch?? 

Wenn nix gravierendes dazwischen kommt hab ich vom 31.10. bis 3.11. frei.


----------



## St0Rm (25. Oktober 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie lang der Ochsenkopf noch Fahräder transportiert? 
Werd über die nächste Woche nochmal genug Zeit haben jeden Tag dort zu verbringen 

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Südbahn in Fleckl und unsere Single-Trail-Strecke bleiben voraussichtlich bis einschließlich 08. November in Betrieb.
Spätestens ab Montag, den 09.11. wird auch die Südbahn bis zum Beginn der Wintersaison geschlossen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2009)

War da jetzt wer in Bozen und kann brandaktuelle Streckennews, Unterkunftempfehlungen usw. geben???


----------



## schu2000 (25. Oktober 2009)

eman und speedy sind gefahren so weit ich weiß. werden aber wohl noch aufm rückweg sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (25. Oktober 2009)

bin doch schon wieder da.
also, ich kann euch sagen, dass 20°C ganz schön frisch sein können, wenn man nur in shorts und kurzem trikot die berge runter düst. 

strecken sind optimal, wobei kohlern  im mittelteil ganz schön zerbombt ist. viele, wenn nicht sogar unendlich viele steine und brocken liegen auf der strecke, die alle zum abfliegen einladen. jenesien ist menschenleer und man muss kein angst haben, jemanden über den haufen zu fahren. die sachen von oberbozen sollten m wochenende mit halbschale gefahren werden, dann sind auch die wanderer ganz nett.


----------



## St0Rm (26. Oktober 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> Die Südbahn in Fleckl und unsere Single-Trail-Strecke bleiben voraussichtlich bis einschließlich 08. November in Betrieb.
> Spätestens ab Montag, den 09.11. wird auch die Südbahn bis zum Beginn der Wintersaison geschlossen.




Super! Danke dir.

na dann werd ich nochmal die Matschigen Mariechen draufziehen und n paar Tage dort verbringen. Saisonabschluss nochmal richtig


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2009)

Hmmmm schon mitbekommen??

>>

Liebe Freerider
nun ist die Entscheidung gefallen!

Im kommenden Sommer wird die alte 4er-Gondelbahn am Rothorn komplett neu gebaut. Aufgrund des Baustellenbetriebes und den Vorgaben durch das Bundesamt für Verkehr, bleibt der Betrieb am Rothorn leider den ganzen Sommer eingestellt. Das TREK BIKE ATTCK findet im Jahre 2010 deshalb nicht statt. Das OK TREK BIKE ATTACK bedauert diesen Entscheid sehr, freut sich aber bereits auf August 2011, wenn auf dem Rothorn-Gipfel mit neuer Bahn, top Infrastruktur und verbesserter Strecke wieder der Startschuss fällt, zum legendären TREK BIKE ATTACK. Das OK TREK BIKE ATTACK hat zusammen mit den Verantwortlichen von Lenzerheide Bergbahnen am Scalottas eine alternative Streckenführung geprüft und ist zum Entschluss gekommen, dass die Original-TBA-Strecke vom Rothorn-Gipfel nach Churwalden nicht gleichwertig ersetzt werden kann. Zudem sind die logistschen Mittel am Scalottas eingeschränkt.

Wir hoffen, wir sehen uns alle im Augst 2011 wieder!
Das genaue Datum wird im Laufe des Winters bekannt gegeben.
Sportliche Grüsse
OK TREK BIKE ATTACK 

<<


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2009)

Das komische drann war ansich das sie über einen Monat gebraucht haben das zu schreiben.
Hab mir nämlich schon lange gedacht wie wollen die ohne Bahn 2010 die Bikes da hoch bringen.
Dann fahren wir halt Davos und endlich wider Brixen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2009)

japp ... bozen war schön ...
kohlern is sicherlich mehr zerbombt als an ostern ... aber net so schlimm wie der speedy da schreibt

heute dann bei bestem wetter mal den untergrund gewechselt


----------



## speedy_j (26. Oktober 2009)

ich beziehe mich daher ja auch nur auf den mittleren todesteil. dafür, das du keine angst hast, kann ich ja nix.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2009)

aaaarrggghhh eman wieviel tage urlaub hast du so im jahr???


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2009)

effiziente zeitnutzung ... was machst du eigentlich die ganze zeit?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Oktober 2009)

Eman, wo warste denn beim Skifahren?


@ speedy: Ich glaub ich kann Deine Meinung sehr gut nachvollziehn. Es gibt halt Leute die haben nen Schalter "Hirn on/off" bzw. sind schmerzfrei 


Aber abgesehen davon war kohlern im März 2008 kein unmachbares Ding. Wir sind nur beim ersten Mal unten falsch abgebogen und dann kamen nur noch enge Treppen und Serpentinen wo wir dann geschoben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. Oktober 2009)

@ eman äh des wüsst ich auch ganz gerne. Irgendwie nichts weiter, aber Zeit ist auch keine da? 

Aber naja, ich bin noch nicht ganz in der Versenkung verschwunden 

Ja genau, wo war des ?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2009)

Stubaier Gletscher ... war echt geil ... vor allem die Piste die man da auf dem Foto sieht... relativ flach aber genau richtig um krass die Kanten zu setzen.

@stefan ... chille mal net soviel rum


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Oktober 2009)

nee nix chillen... freizeitstress 

Mhm sieht auf jeden fall gut aus dort


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2009)

freizeitstress? naja auf jedenfall net beim radlfahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Oktober 2009)

sag des net 

Naja bisschen weniger wars scho die letzt zeit aber net ganz 0


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> sag des net
> 
> Naja bisschen weniger wars scho die letzt zeit aber net ganz 0


 
du weisst schon wie 0 definiert ist ...

so ähnlich wie der speedy am samstag ... ich bin zu schwer weil die seilbahn auf meiner seite an der wand schleift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (27. Oktober 2009)

jetzt verate doch nicht, dass ich öfter mal in physik kreide holen war!


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Oktober 2009)

@ jörg wollen wir e.o.f.t. gucken?? Am Do?


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2009)

vom schaun wird nix


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg wollen wir e.o.f.t. gucken?? Am Do?


 
in rgbg ... macht das bloß net ... an dem ort wars letztes mal auch is voll sch....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg wollen wir e.o.f.t. gucken?? Am Do?



Wo und wann issn des??

G


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Oktober 2009)

DO um 8. Wo in Regensb. Ort??? 

Wieso wars dort nix?

Schlechter als in der 3. Reihe im Kino kanns doch auch net sein odda??


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2009)

Do wäre evtl. auch ein guter Radfahrtag fürne Tour.-
Hab seit 3-5Wochen mein Shova nimmer bewegt....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> DO um 8. Wo in Regensb. Ort???
> 
> Wieso wars dort nix?
> 
> Schlechter als in der 3. Reihe im Kino kanns doch auch net sein odda??


 
das is nen ebenerdiger saal mit relativ tiefer leinwand ... so richtig gutes kinofeeling kommt da net auf ...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2009)

okee mhm dann net 

@ jörg, ja Do könnt ma weng was machen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2009)

Also die Skiabfahrt wo der Eman war da würd ich supergern mitm Bike runterbrettern. Schaut genial aus und wenns nicht zu steil ist wird das ein Megaspass.

Was machen Eure sonstigen weiteren Bozenplanungen??


EOFT ist gut, wo das in Regensburg ist weis ich nicht aber wenns Euch nicht taugt dann kommt zu mir nach Ingolstadt am 6.12. ins Stadttheater. Da hab ich Veranstaltungsdienst und wenns Euch zu doof ist auf die Leinwand hoch zu schaun dann kommts mit mir in den Regieraum oder auf die Beleuchtungsgallerie und guckts zwischen den Scheinwerfern auf die Leinwand runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> okee mhm dann net
> 
> @ jörg, ja Do könnt ma weng was machen



Ja, dann drehn wir doch ne Runde 
Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit..sollte evtl. schon um 11fe rum losdüsen...wird ja bald dunkel...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2009)

Ha okee... 

Wo dann ??


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ha okee...
> 
> Wo dann ??



Also wennmer kommplett Steinwald düsen, dann halt wie immer um 11 am Makhausburgruinenparkplatz.
Wennste auf irgendwas anderes Bock hast, dann um 11fe an einem Parkplatz deiner Wahl...usw.


G.


----------



## franzam (29. Oktober 2009)

sch..., hab keine Zeit und mir auch noch ne super Erkältung eingefangen.
Also nix mit fahren bei mir in nächster Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> sch..., hab keine Zeit und mir auch noch ne super Erkältung eingefangen.
> Also nix mit fahren bei mir in nächster Zeit



Gute Besserrung auf jedenfall.
Aber falls es dich tröstet....war ne voll geniale Tour heute

G.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Oktober 2009)

Jörg, bist ja sooo mitfühlend


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns wurde es den ganzen Tag nicht Tag... Nebel wohin das Auge reicht und damit feucht und kalt.

Ich hab meine Italienpläne umgeschmissen, ich fahr Freitag runter und bleibe bis Montag oder Dienstag... allerdings nicht zum biken sondern Motocross fahren.

Wenn ich heil zurück komme evtl. dann nächstes WE Bozen.


----------



## franzam (29. Oktober 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gute Besserrung auf jedenfall.
> Aber falls es dich tröstet....war ne voll geniale Tour heute
> 
> G.



wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich waren wir "nur" Kössaine aber mal ganz anders gerahren was mir auch als richtig geil vorkam!!! 

Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2009)

na vielbeschäftigter stefan ... bock auf bozen? der speedy und der schu fahrn schon wieder ... ich weiß net


----------



## schu2000 (30. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na vielbeschäftigter stefan ... bock auf bozen? der speedy und der schu fahrn schon wieder ... ich weiß net



Mitkommen, zack zack


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2009)

Der Stefan ist viel zu beschäftigt um soweit zu fahren

@Viel beschäftigter Stefan: Bin morgen zum letzten mal in der Woche dieses Jahres am Oko.
Fahr gleich nach der Arbeit direkt rüber, so gibts wenigstens keinen Zeitstreß usw....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Oktober 2009)

@ eman, danke fürs fragen aber mhm nee net so...

@ jörg zum touren oder zum liften?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman, danke fürs fragen aber mhm nee net so...


 
hast die hosen daheim gar nimmer an 

@schuh ... naja bin kurz davor wirklich zu fahrn da ich die woche drauf sicher net kann ... nur 2 mal hintereinander ist es halt schon leicht verrückt


----------



## schu2000 (30. Oktober 2009)

Na für mich ists ja net zweimal hintereinander  und außerdem kann ich mindestens die nächsten drei wochen sicher net...

des geht schon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hast die hosen daheim gar nimmer an



wenn die Freundin passt, braucht man daheim auch öfters keine Hose


----------



## speedy_j (30. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... nur 2 mal hintereinander ist es halt schon leicht verrückt




ich leb in meiner eigenen welt und das ist gut so. da kennt mich jeder.


----------



## schu2000 (30. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich leb in meiner eigenen welt und das ist gut so. da kennt mich jeder.



auch bei dingsdavz?? 

in meinem kopf ist es total lustig, kommt auch mit rein


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2009)

zum glück hab ich am montag keinen urlaub ... wetter sch...


----------



## Masira (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hab gehört der park am oko hätte dieses wochenende nochmal offen bei "schönem" wetter. ist da was dran? 
wie sind die verhältnisse da oben grade?


----------



## Michunddich (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch bis max 8. offen, oder? Mind 31.
Wetterverhältnisse: http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/ > Webcam
sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wo wart ihr denn?



Eigentlich "nur" Kösseine. Nur halt von zuhause aus.
Und vorm Kaffeetrinken erst übern Burgstein und einen Spezialflowweg, den eigentlich keiner kennt, zur Louisenburg.
Und dann rauf aufn Berg ins Kaffeeausgabehäuschen und danach den Weg runter nach Nagel (so wie wir letztens gefahren sind) aber danach net Matze sondern übers Grenzhaus und durchs Gregnitztal zurück ins wunderschöne Neusorg

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg zum touren oder zum liften?



Wahrscheinlich liften...werd zumindest mal Federweg mitnehmen.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Oktober 2009)

hi leute 

hab was vom sonntag vom oko


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2009)

http://www.skitheworld.de/

@maniac ... schönes pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2009)

Warum funktioniert des hier schon wieder net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2009)




----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2009)

Sitzskier....nie mehr glühende Beine

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2009)

hehe ... bock anzuschauen ... das is sogar im richtigen Kino


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2009)

da ist ja soagr ein schneebrettfahrer dabei. der fährt sogar ein bissel besser als ich.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (4. November 2009)

Hey Jungs

hat der Bikepark morgen also Donnerstag offen??

mfg Rob


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2009)

die seilbahnseite sagt das offen ist ... also wirds auch so sein 

@rest ...
alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## LB Stefan (4. November 2009)

mhm also ich für meinen teil eher net. zumal ich seit heut auch noch ******* krank bin und froh bin wenn ich in mein Bett kann


----------



## franzam (4. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @rest ...
> alle eingeschlafen?



schön wärs, vor lauter Arbeit kommst nicht mal mehr zum richtig ausschlafen
- zum biken natürlich erst recht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2009)

Ich darf in der Arbeit net schlafen...schade

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @rest ...
> alle eingeschlafen?





NEEEE... grade erst aus Italien heim gekommen... Das Wetter war soooooo geil da haben wir verlängert und wenns nach mir ginge wär ich noch immer unten.

Wenn ich dran denke das ich vor paar Stunden noch mit T-Shirt in der Sonne schwitzte.... jetzt hab ich nur noch das leichte ziehen vom Sonnenbrand der mich dran erinnert und friere hier vor mich hin.

Wenigstens bei ner guten Flasche Rotwein...


Und jetzt träum ich weiter.... griffiger Boden und mit 75 KMH in den Anlieger reinbrennen um dann auch noch raus zu beschleunigen und wide open übern Table


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2009)

japp ... das wetter hierzulande is net so geil zur zeit ... 

ab 24.11. hab ich zur abwechslung mal  wieder ne daumenschiene, dieses mal an der linken hand :-( mal schauen ob da noch was zu retten ist ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... das wetter hierzulande is net so geil zur zeit ...
> 
> ab 24.11. hab ich zur abwechslung mal  wieder ne daumenschiene, dieses mal an der linken hand :-( mal schauen ob da noch was zu retten ist ...



Was haste denn jetzt schon wieder angestellt??



Kann ich auch empfehlen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5SV_jeazEM"]YouTube- European Outdoor Film Tour (E.O.F.T. )  - Trailer 09/10[/ame]


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ab 24.11. hab ich zur abwechslung mal  wieder ne daumenschiene, dieses mal an der linken hand :-( mal schauen ob da noch was zu retten ist ...



kommen jetzt die alten leiden durch?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2009)

der linke is schon länger instabil ... besseren zeitpunkt als jetzt gibt es net  nehm davor wahrscheinlich noch ne woche urlaub ... und überrasche meinen chef dann mit ner daumenschiene *gg*


danach muss ich halt ne zeitlang ohne stöcke skifahrn ... weihnachten sollts dann wieder gehen  ernsthafte skitouren gehn eh erst im januar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2009)

da lobe ich mir doch das schneebrettfahren. da braucht man die hände nur zum fest schnallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2009)

Bei so viel Schienen wie du ständig hast bekommste irgendwann mal nen Bahnhof an deinen Händen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. November 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei so viel Schienen wie du ständig hast bekommste irgendwann mal nen Bahnhof an deinen Händen
> 
> G.


 

oh je auch wenns gar net lustig ist... 

Dann alles Gute  von mir Eman


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. November 2009)

ou mei Eman!!!

na dann auch vo mir alles gute!
"mal schaun was noch zu retten is", hört sich ja super an...!

...und, ja ,ich lebe noch...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2009)

wird schon gut gehen  letzte lösung ist versteifen dieses relativ unwichtigen gelenkes 

morgen wer radlfahrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2009)

Laß ihn dir dann aber so versteifen das er um den Lenker paßt....

Ne, morgen bin ich net am Start. War die Woche mal Steinwald, Trails sind gut im Schuß und trotz der Nässe die ganze Woche nicht matschig.

G.


----------



## franzam (7. November 2009)

Hab übrigens die Hammerschmid montiert, magels Zeit aber noch nichtz ausgiebig getestet:


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2009)

Dein Genius hat sich ganz schön verändert

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. November 2009)

vor allem ist es noch so sauber. da verbringt wohl jemand mehr zeit mit dem putzen, wie mit fahren.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dein Genius hat sich ganz schön verändert
> 
> G.



Das Remedy auch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2009)

Ach und @ eman nee ich mach heut nix da ich noch irgendwelche Vieren in mir hab die ich noch überreden muss sich nen anderen Wirt zu suchen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wird schon gut gehen  letzte lösung ist versteifen dieses relativ unwichtigen gelenkes
> 
> morgen wer radlfahrn?




Mein Endgelenk am kleinen rechten Finger ist mittlerweile auch ohne versteifen mittels OP steif. Also ich würde da nicht extra operieren lassen... es sei denn das Ding macht viel Probleme.

Um welches Gelenk am Daumen gehts bei Dir eigendlich?


----------



## franzam (8. November 2009)

@Jörg und Stefan: ja mei, vieles ändert sich im Leben. Weiß zwar nicht ob ich wirklich so was brauche, aber es schadet ja mal auch nix.
Hat für mich eher was von einem Panzer, als von einem Fahrrad


----------



## franzam (8. November 2009)

@Speedy: is noch das einzige Rad das sauber ist. Alle anderen bräuchten mal jemand, der Zeit zum putzen hat.


----------



## speedy_j (8. November 2009)

das kenne ich. allerdings fühle ich mich zum materialtester berufen und da gehört das nicht putzen dazu. alles andere würde nur meine wissenschaftliche arbeit in diesem bereich verfälschen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2009)

@Fritzam: Ein Eisernes Pferd....wie kommste denn auf des (Erschrockenschausmilie)

@Emän: Bin heute kurz neben dir gefahren....fallste dich gewundert hast was da gehupt hat........fallste es überhaupt mitbekommen hast 

G.


----------



## franzam (9. November 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Fritzam: Ein Eisernes Pferd....wie kommste denn auf des (Erschrockenschausmilie)
> 
> 
> G.



Meinst sowas passt nicht zu mir? 
 Erschrockenschausmilie? Warum denn? Auch Pferde laufen einem, wie z.B. Katzen manchmal einfach zu


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinst sowas passt nicht zu mir?
> Erschrockenschausmilie? Warum denn? Auch Pferde laufen einem, wie z.B. Katzen manchmal einfach zu



Weil jetzt brauchst ja noch einen Kinnbügelhelm....und des in deinem Alter
Und wann gehen wir jetzt dann mal Freereidn???

G.)


----------



## franzam (9. November 2009)

Friireidn? 
Wenn Du mir einen Anfängerkurs gibst 
Muß mich da laaangsaam rantasten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. November 2009)

@ franzam na sauber...

Zuerst kaufen sie sich ne Freeridehose und schon brauchen sie n gnzes Freeridebike


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ franzam na sauber...
> 
> Zuerst kaufen sie sich ne Freeridehose und schon brauchen sie n gnzes Freeridebike



Er fängt halt klein an.....mit dem richtigen Mountainbiken...Genius....Remedy....Freeridehose....richtiges Bergefahrrad (IR)
Andere kaufen sich gleich 180mm und können netmal Ht fahren

G.


----------



## franzam (10. November 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ franzam na sauber...
> 
> Zuerst kaufen sie sich ne Freeridehose und schon brauchen sie n gnzes Freeridebike



Tja, aber ich glaub des liegt an ein so paar Verrückten, mit denen ich ab und zu im Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald unterwegs war

Außerdem hat irgendwer gesagt, dass meine hautengen Lycra-klamotten dort etwas deplatziert sind


----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2009)

Nicht nur dort


----------



## franzam (11. November 2009)




----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2009)

jemand lust am sonntag noch mal todesnohe zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jemand lust am sonntag noch mal todesnohe zu fahren?



Sonntag muß ich nach Regensburg.....


Aber morgen tu ich radfahren


G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2009)

wo denn?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wo denn?



Um 12fe fahrmer beim Hänky los.....die Strecke ist nur zu 70% klar.....kann man während des Fahrens gut ummodeln....je nach Zustand der Wege und lust ob holterdipolter oder flow.....und hier und da mal wo man net so oft runterfährt..usw.

Hab des zumindest eben zumindest mal mim Dr Q. so ausgemacht. (doppelte Zumintestierung)

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2009)

aha, das muss ich mir dann ja mal glatt überlegen. mindestens ein ausfahrt sollte ich ja dieses jahr schon noch im fichtelgebirge machen.

kommt denn das furchtlose rennschnitzel auch mit, oder muss der schon seine daumen schonen?


----------



## franzam (13. November 2009)

sag mal bitte wo die 70% verlaufen. 
Vll. schaffs ich auch bis 12 mit der Arbeit fertig zu sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> sag mal bitte wo die 70% verlaufen.
> Vll. schaffs ich auch bis 12 mit der Arbeit fertig zu sein.



Dachte bei dir gehts erst um 12fe richtig los mim Schnitzelbraten
Aber wirst dann schon mit dem Eisenrahmen kommen....brauchst dich auch net zu fürchten daste net hinterher kommst


@Speedy: Wenn du mit dem furchtlosen Rennschnitzel den roten Hulk...ähhh Hellboy meinst...hmmh...wer weiß wo sich der wieder rumtreibt


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2009)

dabei


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2009)

ok, dann steh ich morgen mal um 1200 vor bullhead mountain house. ich würde sogar licht mitnehmen, falls es länger dauert.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das furchtlose rennschnitzel




 ich lieg am Boden!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. November 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um 12fe fahrmer beim Hänky los.....die Strecke ist nur zu 70% klar.....kann man während des Fahrens gut ummodeln....je nach Zustand der Wege und lust ob holterdipolter oder flow.....und hier und da mal wo man net so oft runterfährt..usw.
> 
> Hab des zumindest eben zumindest mal mim Dr Q. so ausgemacht. (doppelte Zumintestierung)
> 
> G.



Da würd i doch glatt a mal wieder zum fahren kommen.
Wenn s recht ist...würd i a mit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2009)

okee


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2009)

Coolsmilie


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2009)

hehe ... die langsamste tour aller zeiten 

hat das bullheadhouse überhaupt noch offen?

licht nehm ich auch mit ... die grosse LED lampe is aber leider noch net ganz fertig ....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hat das bullheadhouse überhaupt noch offen?



Irgendwie schon


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2009)

*Unser Betriebsurlaub dauert vom 9.11. bis 11.12.09* - Reservierungen für Weihnachtsfeiern, Geburtstagsfeiern und Gruppenübernachtungen aber jederzeit möglich!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2009)

....................ok


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... die langsamste tour aller zeiten
> 
> hat das bullheadhouse überhaupt noch offen?
> 
> licht nehm ich auch mit ... die grosse LED lampe is aber leider noch net ganz fertig ....



Wow ne LED Lampe mit paralleler Schnittstelle .... nicht schlecht 

Mhm was sind des für LEDs? MC-E ??


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2009)

Oder hoffentlich keine P7..


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2009)

warum keine P7 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2009)

Ach passt schon P7 ist super tü di tü di tü

Ich fand die Lichtfarbe der P7 sehr warm und mittlerweile gibt es doch effizientere LEDs als die P7 die ja schon bald 2. Geburtstag feiert 

Sinds P7 ?
Mhm bin mal gespannt wie die aussehen. Ich hab sie ja bei mir nur mal im Büro an gehabt...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2009)

p7 wollt ich zuerst ... hab dann aber noch was älteres genommen  MC-E ...

allerdings aus australien bestellt um die beste lichtleistung mit wählbarer lichtfarbe zu bekommen ...


----------



## Klabauterman (14. November 2009)

was kosten denn im durchschnitt eure eigenbaulämpchen?! ich bröucht auch mal etwas, was mir die nacht erhellt


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. November 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> was kosten denn im durchschnitt eure eigenbaulämpchen?! ich bröucht auch mal etwas, was mir die nacht erhellt



65 und 4 Stunden Bastelarbeit [ich hasse löten] bei 1750 Lumen laut Herstellerangabe.
Gehäuse von einer Mag Lite und Kabel hatt der Heimwerker ja zuhause


----------



## Klabauterman (14. November 2009)

ah...und das kann dann was? dir ist nicht zufällig mal langweilig und du willst löten üben?


----------



## franzam (14. November 2009)

kauf die DX! für nen fuffi nich schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2009)

japp .. die dx ist preislich net zu schlagen und reicht für alles ...

mehr licht is nur spielerei oder spinnerei


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> 65 und 4 Stunden Bastelarbeit [ich hasse löten] bei 1750 Lumen laut Herstellerangabe.
> Gehäuse von einer Mag Lite und Kabel hatt der Heimwerker ja zuhause


 

mit was (ausser ner Auto Xenon) willst du 1750 lumen erreichen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2009)

@Kiste und Hanzam: Wo warter denn, war ne super Tour....die Felsen waren auch alle trocken und es gab Freikaffee und Bionade.....











G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. November 2009)

@klabauter
wie gehts dir denn mittlerweile, hand wieder fit?


ja ja, die drückeberger, einen blauen himmel hatten wir heute. sieht man ja ganz deutlich auf jörg seinem foto.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. November 2009)

also hier war der himmel grau und die wege waren matschig und rutschig 

mein finger gehts wieder recht gut!bin wieder einsatzfähig!war jetzt auch schon 2-3 mal wieder biken, zur zeit funktioniert dass nur nicht so gut mit meiner uni,da ich um 5 erst aus hab und dann ists dunkel


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mit was (ausser ner Auto Xenon) willst du 1750 lumen erreichen?



@ungläubiger eman
schau mal da http://www.hid-tec.de/ bei 24 Watt 24° 

und Licht kann man nie genug haben!!!

@Rundenfahrer
da habt Ihr bestimmt a gute Runde gehabt.....schade das ich wieder zu spät heim gekommen bin 

Evtl. geht ja mal wieder was zam.....würd mich schon freuen


----------



## franzam (14. November 2009)

Ja, es gibt halt einfach Leute die mehr arbeiten müßen

@Jörg: klemmt bei deiner Tastatur das F?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ungläubiger eman
> schau mal da http://www.hid-tec.de/ bei 24 Watt 24°
> 
> und Licht kann man nie genug haben!!!


 
nix ungläubig ... deine 65 euro angabe stimmt net wennst net zaubern kannst und denn brenner ohne ballast zum zünden bringst ...

dürft real so hell wie die 3 MC-E (verliert ziemlich schnell diese 1800 lm wegen bedampfung des kolbens) sein ... mit den nachteilen einer HID  (schlecht/nicht dimmbar)


----------



## Marcus (17. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432772


----------

